#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-25
<soee> uzywa ktos z was eclipse ?
<Admc> z gównianą kartą intela
<Admc> dziękuję postoję
<avalan> gównianą?
<Admc> tak
<avalan> mam 4500MHD i sprawdza się doskonale
<Admc> karty intela z założenia są gówniane
<foreste> intel gm siux :P
<foreste> do biora zna ;p
<Admc> z kart graficznych to tylko nvidia
<avalan> ok, widać nie ma z kim rozmawiać
<Admc> chociażby dlatego że działa akceleracja gpu w firefoxie i vdpau
<foreste> ati dla developerow xd
<avalan> Admc: na linuksie żadna karta nie ma akceleracji w firefoksie
<avalan> webgl działa dobrze na 4500mhd
<avalan> minecraft działa tez normalnie
<Admc> ma
<Admc> na nvidii działa akceleracja gpu z firefoxie
<avalan> o hd w nowych iX nie wspominam, one są wielokronie mocniejsze od mojej karty
<Admc> ale tylko na własnościowym sterowniku
<avalan> Admc: że tak sie zapytam, do czego ci ta akceleracja? :D
<avalan> będziesz akcelerował czystego cssa?
<Admc> no tak, po co mi w ogóle karta graficzna
<Admc> przecież procesor może wszystko liczyć
<avalan> wiesz, to nie agument
<avalan> chyba że ci ich brak? :>
<foreste> avalan:  wiadome ze amd dalo tylek w linuxach
<avalan> foreste: rly?
<Admc> echh
<avalan> nie można dać tyłka na czymś czego nie ma
<Admc> dlaczego panuje powszechne przekonanie że na linuxa nie ma gier
<avalan> 1:0
<foreste> ja gram ;p
<foreste> enemy territory ;p
<Admc> wspomniałem na deviantarcie że zainstalowałem minta bo nowe ubuntu ssie to już piszą że linux jest beee bo nie ma gier
<Admc> a to dziwne bo kilka dni temu kupiłem kilka gier na linuxa
<avalan> zasadniczo to nie ma, wiele
<avalan> humble bundle ratuje sytuację
<Admc> większość gier w które grałem na windzie działa pod wine
<Admc> gta 1, 2, 3 i herosy 3
<Admc> no i sim city 4
<avalan> sim city 4 szczególnie
<avalan> wywala sie przy większej ilości pluginów
<Admc> ja gram tylko w podstawkę
<avalan> good 4 u
<avalan> podstawka zabija nudą
<Admc> kupiłem kiedyś oryginałkę za 50 złotych i włączam ją raz na pół roku żeby pograć 2-3 dni
<Admc> a potem odkładam na półkę
<Admc> ciekawe co wyjdzie szybciej gimp 2.8 czy half-life 2 ep3
<Admc> gabe newell vs gimp dev team
<avalan> tak swoją drogą
<avalan> odpal se Trine na linuksie i na windowsie
<avalan> i porównaj
<Admc> nie pójdzie u mnie na laptopie
<Admc> a na stacjonarnym nie ma linuxa
<Admc> a na laptopie nie ma windowsa
<Admc> więc możesz powiedzieć czym się różni
<avalan> tym że na linuksie umiera procesor
<Admc> O_o
<Admc> bo masz kartę intela!
<avalan> nie
<avalan> trine uzywa pod windowsem physxa do fizyki
<avalan> a procesor sie nudzi
<Admc> physx działa też na linuxie
<Admc> pod nvidią oczywiście
<Admc> bo tylko ona ma dobre sterowniki na linuxa
<avalan> ta, zajebiste
<Admc> działają tak samo jak na windowsie
<Admc> w przeciwieństwie do amd/intel co mają gówniane sterowniki open-source
<Admc> nie zdziwiłbym się jakby te sterowniki były pisane przez licealistów i studentów
<avalan> robiłeś dualheada?
<avalan> [google in progress]
<anemus> hmm, physx przecież nie będzie zdaje się działał na innych niż nv kartach, nawet pod windows
<Admc> oczywiście lepiej napisać dualhead niż po prostu że podłączenie więcej niż jednego monitora
<avalan> to równoznaczne, bez znaczenia
<Admc> tak robiłem, ale tylko na laptopie z kartą ati
<avalan> anemus: bedzie gwałcił procesor
<Admc> testowałem wyjście vga czy w ogóle działa
<avalan> i jak? :D
<Admc> a potem odłączyłem bo nie potrzebuję dwóch monitorów
<Admc> działało ale nie mogłem ustawić najwyższej rozdzielczości
<Admc> mogłem ustawić max 1280x720
<Admc> a na laptopie natywna to 1280x800
<avalan> nie pytam sie o matryce
<avalan> tylko o drugi monitor
<avalan> nvidia ma swoje twinview
<Admc> no to tam bez problemu 1024x786
<Admc> bo to był 17'' CRT
<avalan> które jest przeciwieństwem koncepcji dwóch monitorów
<foreste> ja kocham  swa <3
<foreste> geforce 7600gs agp :P
<Admc> mi szkoda miejsca na biurku
<Admc> wystarczy jeden monitor nie większy niż 19''
<Admc> większe monitory są dla mnie za duże
<foreste> ja ma 17
<foreste> made in germany ;p
<Admc> zamierzam kupić ledowy 19'' 16:10
<Admc> z rozdzielczością 1440x900
<foreste> moj ma 1280 na 1024 ;p
<anemus> 19'' mały
<foreste> matryca tft
<Admc> ja nie mogę pracować na niepanoramicznym monitorze
<foreste> Admc:  moj kwadratem jest ;p
<Admc> na 16:10 lepiej się pracuje w gimpie
<anemus> fajnie się pracuje ale na min 22''
<Admc> 22'' to za dużo dla mnie
<foreste> Admc: mialem 21
<foreste> kinol ;d
<foreste> del
<Admc> teraz mam 15'4'' w laptopie i w sumie mi odpowiada
<Admc> tylko takich nie można już kupić
<Admc> wyższej rozdzielczości mi nie potrzeba
<foreste> Admc:  mam 15
<foreste> chcesz ?
<Admc> ale jaką ma rozdzielczość
<foreste> hp pavilion
<Admc> pewnie 800x600
<foreste> 1024 na cos
<Admc> to za mało
<foreste> ja mam best lcd
<Admc> w ogóle laptopa już nie potrzebuję
<foreste> nawet pod 70 stopni widac ;p
<Admc> stacjonarny wyjdzie taniej i będzie znacznie wydajniejszy
<Admc> 70 stopni to mało
<Admc> przyzwoity monitor ma kąt wyświetlania 180 stopni
<foreste> moj ma 160
<foreste> te 70 bylo od puktu siedzenia
<Admc> znalazłem fajny workaround na grzejący laptop
<Admc> pod jedną nóżkę podstawiłem portfel a pod drugą pilot do wieży
<Admc> zwiększyłem prześwit i temperatura spadła o 4 stopnie
<foreste> ja szukam lapka na czesci :e
<Admc> prawie jak podkładka chłodząca
<foreste> szukane dvd rec slim
<Admc> kiedy kupiłem telefon z androidem uznałem że nie potrzebuję już laptopa
<firemark> lol
<foreste> mi padl dvd
<foreste> i niemoge uzywac :<
<Admc> to kup na usb
<Admc> i tak mało kto używa płyt w dzisiejszych czasach
<Admc> mam pendrive 2 GB i kartę SD 16 GB i mi wystarcza
<Admc> z tym że karta siedzi w telefonie i nie działa pod windowsem bo mam na niej dwie partycje
<anemus> w telefonie to ja mam kartę dostępną po bt
<Admc> i transfer 10 kB/s
<firemark> http://allegro.pl/dziennik-elektroniczny-php-strona-dla-szkoly-i1572918963.html
<Admc> ;)
<firemark> o_O
<Admc> ja podłączam przez usb
<anemus> drugą zawsze w modemie ;P
<Admc> odczyt 4 MB/s, zapis 2 MB/s
<Admc> klasa czwarta jakby co
<Admc> oczywiście to minimalny odczyt i zapis
<Admc> bo maksymalny wg producenta to 40 MB/s (nierealne)
<foreste> jak nazywa piosenkarka co w teledysku tanczy na golo tzn w staniku i gaciach
<foreste> i pomalowana jest w w scenia na trupa ?
<Admc> <tu wstaw tytuł dowolnej piosenki>
<Admc> teraz w każdym teledysku są gołe baby
<Admc> podoba mi się ikonka w mincie, tarcza z ptaszkiem "system jest aktualny"
<Admc> normalnie jak w windowsie
<Admc> muszę sobie klasyczny bluecurve z fedory wgrać do dmz-black jest brzydki
<Admc> a ostatnio polubiłem czarne kursory
<foreste> leci na viva
<foreste> czesto
<Admc> nie oglądam telewizji, na mnie nie licz
<Admc> Android mnie czasem dobija
<Admc> mogliby go zrobić w c++ a wymyślili sobie dalvika
<Admc> przez to lubi przymulić
<dwe11er> zz14nie używaj
<Admc> zz14?
<dwe11er> ofc
<foreste> lol ;x
<foreste> w sid aktulizacja po 7 dniach
<foreste> 350mb xd
<firemark> foreste: Bóg ci przebaczy
<foreste> wheezy max 75 mb
<foreste> a tu az 350mb
<foreste> jak bede robic mnie w chu**
<foreste> to podziekuje diebianowi
<foreste> zajac sie kd3 4.6
<foreste> to oni jeszcze poprawki robia do kde 4.4
<foreste> zal ru ;d
<foreste> chyba bede zastanawial kubuntu czy arch
<firemark> foreste: serio? :D
<firemark> foreste: arch
<firemark> foreste: na archu trzeba trochę pomyśleć, to jest fajne
<foreste> szczerze polubialem pakieciki deb
<foreste> proste w budowie umiem  je
<foreste> a tu taki zonk
<foreste> w debianie unstable starocie jest -.-
<foreste> chyba wezme mint kde
<foreste> fedora odpada ;f
<foreste> opensuse tez
<fi9o> Ziew.
<TheNumb> qm qm
<Matan[M]> shot
<TheNumb> Cholera, długo się aktualizują te porty...
<fi9o> TheNumb: FBSD?
<TheNumb> fi9o: mhm
<fi9o> (;
<fi9o> Kiedys sie tez bawilem, ale nie trafilo do mnie.
<fi9o> No, chyba, ze obsd ;)
<fi9o> TheNumb: Na jakim komputerze to stawiasz?
<fi9o> TheNumb: Ja na laptopie mialem troche zmagan.
<TheNumb> fi9o: stary desktop
<TheNumb> fi9o: do zabawy.
<fi9o> ;)
<fi9o> Nie wiem czy jest sie czym bawic. Chyba wolalbym exherbo sprawdzic w koncu bo zabieram sie do niego kuuuuuuupeee czasu
<fi9o> KIedys kiedys testowalem i calkiem fajne wydawalo sie byc
<sysek> say what nigga ?
<czester> TheNumb: Co wczoraj chciałeś?
<TheNumb> czester: nie pamiętam ;f
<TheNumb> czester: o/
<czester> Najebany byłeś?
<TheNumb> Też.
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> Ech, chyba fbsd nie dla mnie jak na razie.
<TheNumb> Za mało czasu na zabawę ;f
 * TheNumb ma potrzebę postawienia czegoś z netinstalla
<TheNumb> fi9o: exherbo to to gentoo z paludisem?
<sysek> gentoo ze czym ?
<TheNumb> sysek: package mangler
<sysek> :(
<czester> Do pracy, a nie się linuksami bawicie! ;-P
<fi9o> TheNumb: z cave obecnie
<TheNumb> Mówi ten który sam jest w robocie <:
<czester> No dzisiaj święta.
<czester> Podejrzewam, że jakbym był w robocie to bym tylko bąki zbijał
<TheNumb> fi9o: a cave to nie paludis przypadkiem?
<TheNumb> czester: as usual.
<fi9o> TheNumb: Nakladka na paludisa
<czester> TheNumb: Nie do końca.
<fi9o> TheNumb: fajnie zostalo rozwiazane chocby to, ze repozytoria dodaje sie tak jak instaluje programy
<TheNumb> fi9o: czytam dokumentację i nie widzę dużej różnicy w stosunku do gentoo.
<fi9o> TheNumb: Tak samo dodaje grupy
<fi9o> TheNumb: Nie widzisz? A chocby taka, ze ebuildy byly przepisywane?
<TheNumb> Ebuildów nie oglądałem.
<fi9o> Byly przepisywane.
<czester> To już jest debilizm, żeby do Gentoo robić fork.
<TheNumb> Ano jest.
<TheNumb> Custom EAPI
<fi9o> TheNumb: No i jest taki motyw, ze 'szanujacy sie' genciarz musi ublizac exherbo jak i jego userom.
<czester> Co im konkretnie nie pasowało w ebuildach?
<czester> Bo dlaczego powstał Paludis to wiem.
<fi9o> czester: Pytaj mnie ja Ciebie... interesowalem sie exherbo moze rok temu, a instaluje je ponad rok juz ;)
<czester> To jest debilizm.
<czester> Powinno się skończyć jak z Androidem.
<czester> Google się wkurwiło i już nie jest taki otwarty.
<fi9o> Nie uwazam za debilizim.
<fi9o> Ale to moje zdanie.
<czester> Fragmentacja szkodzi oprogramowaniu.
<sysek> jest jeszcze funtoo
<sysek> :o
<TheNumb> Funtoo :3
<czester> Funtoo potraktujmy w formie żartu
<fi9o> czester: Takie urok otwartosci
<fi9o> Funtoo wlasnie to jest w porzadku
<fi9o> Dziala pomijajac bledy gentoo
<fi9o> NIe leci wszystko do portage na hura by byc najaktualniejszym
<fi9o> Tylko ostrozniej do tego podchodzi sie
<sysek> a w gentoo to co :P?
<fi9o> sysek: ostatni glibc mowil co
<fi9o> KIedy masowo ludzie zasypywali fora/listy bo jakis cmok popchnal nowego glibca ktory sie chocby z prelinkiem nie lubial ;)
<TheNumb> sysek: w ~funtoo dalej jest gcc 4.4.5, a w ~x86 jest 4.5.2
<czester> Nie nie
<czester> Hehehe
<czester> To nie są uroki otwartości tylko jej przekleństwa.
<fi9o> czester: Mozliwe ;)
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy wersja gcc na OS X ma związek z tą w freebsd :3
<czester> Cały czas to powtarzam - brak zamordzia porządnego uderza im na łeb.
<czester> TheNumb: Jaką masz wersję?
<TheNumb> gcc version 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
<czester> Uhm
<czester> Jak się dowiem jak sprawdzić to zaraz Ci powiem
<TheNumb> czester: gcc -v
<czester> Bo gcc bym się stanardowo nie spodziewał, sprawdzałem tak, nie działa
<denysonique> TheNumb: Gentoo 4.6
<czester> Mam xCode więc powinno być.
<TheNumb> denysonique: już odmaskowali?
<sysek> lol nie
<sysek> :D
<TheNumb> Tfu, keywordy dali.
<TheNumb> Nie, nie dali.
<sysek> http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-devel/gcc
<denysonique> FreeBSD nie chce nowszego GCC, niekompatybilna licencja GPLv3
<TheNumb> denysonique: a OSX czerpie garściami z FreeBSD :3
<TheNumb> Chociaż ostatnio przeskoczyli na llvm
<denysonique> TheNumb: graściami? tzn?
<czester> 4.2
<czester> Nie czerpie takimi garściami
<TheNumb> denysonique: nextstep opierał się bardzo na obsd ifbsd
<TheNumb> a nextstep to prawie osx
<czester> Czerpał kiedyś.
<czester> Teraz to tam jest bardzo mało rzeczy już z Open Source.
<denysonique> TheNumb: ostatnio zainstalowalem sobie FreeBSD na laptopie
<czester> No i całe szczęście, że podstawą grafiki nie jest Xorg.
<TheNumb> denysonique: gz
<TheNumb> Nie mogę się dokopać do przykładowego ebuilda z exherbo :(
<sysek> czester: a co jest?
<denysonique> TheNumb: ?
<TheNumb> Ok, mam :D
<TheNumb> denysonique: fi9o zainteresował mnie exherbo ;p
<TheNumb> <:
<czester> sysek: Coś innego. Aqua.
<fi9o> TheNumb: Juz na mnie zganiasz? :<
<TheNumb> fi9o: mhm
<czester> I trzeba strasznie dużą masę syfu doinstalować, żeby się zachowywało w pełni jak UNIX
<czester> ;-)
<TheNumb> czester: homebrew i jazda (:
<czester> Całe szczęście nie wiem o czym do mnie mówisz ;-P
<TheNumb> `g homebrew mac
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: mxcl/homebrew - GitHub: <https://github.com/mxcl/homebrew>
<sysek> ciekawe czy linux kiedys bedzie tak popularny jak mac os :o
<TheNumb> To była dla mnie pierwsza pozycja po instalacji hackintosha ;p
<Dreadlish> bry
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: bry
<kts2> witam
<sysek> http://abstract2001.livejournal.com/1371098.html
<czester> TheNumb: Może z wget bym zrobił użytek ;-p
<TheNumb> sysek: nie znam ruskiego.
<TheNumb> czester: no, głównie wgeta mi brakowało.
<TheNumb> Ale potem jeszcze git i parę innych zabawek.
<kts2> proszę o pomoc, mam problem nie uruchamia mi się na nk gra happy harvest, a że lubie czasem posadzić roślinki muszę przełączać sie na xp
<sysek> TheNumb: jaks dziewczyna byla w korei polnocnej i napisala artykul o polnocno koreanskim internecie
<TheNumb> Chociaż teraz z Xcode 4.0 jest git
<czester> O BUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA
<sysek> kts2: ...
<czester> BO JEBNĘ :D
<sysek> mozg rozjebany
<kts2> no wiem ale moja córa to lubi
<kts2> kiedyś mi to działało ale od jakiś 2 miesięcy przestało
<kts2> a Nati przyzwyczaiła sie do ubunciaka
<sysek> ta gra to pod flaszem jest?
<kts2> tak
<sysek> hm
<sysek> ale.. jak to nie dziala? tzn, nie laduje sie?
<kts2> sprawdzałem na dwóch przeglądarkach firefox i chrome
<kts2> ukazuje się okno ładowania i staje w miejscu
<sysek> to moze cos oni popsuli :P
<kts2> możliwe albo ja nie jestem aż taki biegły w tym sytemie córa juz szybciej coś zrobi niż ja
<kts2> ubuntu raczej używamy do filmów mzyki i netu
<sysek> a zobacz czy Ci yt dziala
<kts2> youtube sprawdzić
<sysek> ano
<kts2> tak odtwarza klipy
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to flash działa
<sysek> no to cos od nich
<Dreadlish> tia
<kts2> to co mam pisać do nk
<sysek> hm. a napisz, ciekawe co odpisza
<kts2> ok za raz im napiszę życzenia świateczne
<Dreadlish> ;d
<kts2> a teraz podczas ogladania klipu wystapił mi błąd: Następująca wtyczka uległa awarii Shockwave Flash
<kts2> więc może cos u mnie
<sysek> hm
<sysek> nigdy tak nie mialem :o
<kts2> wszedłem w pomoc i tam jest lista systemów i przeglądarek dla których udzielaja pomocy i niestety są tylko os ms
<Kochanka> witam
<kts2> witaj
<czester> kts2: A kupujesz eurogąbki?;-)
<kts2> jaka u was pogoda u mnie w koluszkach jak na śmingusa średnio wiszą chmury jak na razie nie pada
<czester> U mnie brzydko
<czester> A mieliśmy zrobić piknik
<kts2> myślisz że jak kupie eurogąbki to mi pójdzie
<czester> Nie mam pojęcia, tak tylko pytałem.
<kts2> nie kupuję wole dziecku coś kupić
<czester> kts2: wejdź do managera pakietów i odinstaluj flasha, a potem zainstaluj raz jeszcze.
<Dreadlish> podejście windowsowo macowskie
<Dreadlish> reinstall or die
<czester> A masz lepsze?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> :D
<czester> Śmiej się
<Dreadlish> tylko nazywam
<kts2> sprawdzę
<czester> Jak Mac OS X się zjebie to wsadzasz płytę, wykonujesz nową instalację i masz nowy system z zachowanymi ustawieniami
<czester> Dreadlish: Więc jak chciałeś wyśmiać to FAIL ;-)
<Dreadlish> nie nie chciałem
<kts2> to prawda że od 11.04 nie będzie menadzera pakietów synaptic ?
<Dreadlish> a czy słonie latają?
<tar-gz> latają w synapticu
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> czyli nie wywalą ;d
<Dreadlish> zadzwońcie po milicje
<tar-gz> milicja lata ze słoniami
<kts2> tak pytam bo lubię go
<tar-gz> to też nie przyjedzie
<Dreadlish> sąsiadowi dżemu nie sprzedali
<tar-gz> Bo nie ma dżemu jest dżemor
<kts2> to też usunąć? Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS
<tar-gz> jasne
<Dreadlish> dżemor ssie
<Dreadlish> kts2: wszystko związane z flashem
<czester> Nie
<czester> Tylko Adobe Flash Player
<Dreadlish> w zależnościach i tak będzie
<czester> I co z tego.
<kts2> teraz za późno wywaliłem wszystko
<czester> Zlituj się nad człowiekiem. Zjebie system i córka nie da mu żyć.
<kts2> najwyżej odpocznie od komputera trochę
<Dreadlish> a czy ja coś robie?
<kts2> dobra jak wywaliłem flasha to mam uruchomic ponownie system czy instalować na obecnej sesji
<Dreadlish> instaluj
<Dreadlish> po co rebootować?
<czester> kts2: Nie
<czester> kts2: Zamknij chociaż wszystkie przeglądarki
 * czester odpala Steam ;-)
<Dreadlish> ale kde ma dużego gita
<TheNumb> czester: w co pykasz?
<czester> TheNumb: Torchlight
<Matan[M]> czester: nie szalej że masz steama na PS3 ;)
 * Dreadlish myśli "ale lama -podnieca się odpalaniem steama"
<TheNumb> czester: działa jakoś na tym GF320?
<czester> Matan[M]: Na Macu.
<sysek> czester: :(
<czester> TheNumb: A pewnie. Maksymalne detale.
<TheNumb> ;F
<Matan[M]> czester: eee... żadna nowość...
<TheNumb> Ciekawe jak na tegorocznych...
<czester> TheNumb: Słabiej pewnie.
<sysek> w ogole
<sysek> ps3 zjadlo x360
<sysek> tym posunieciem
<TheNumb> czester: hmm, kiedyś w iSpocie można było sobie wypożyczyć macbooka, teraz też jest taka opcja? :P
<czester> Jest steam na PS3?
<czester> TheNumb: Nope.
<TheNumb> :(
<sysek> czester: tak, z portal2
<czester> hehehe
<czester> To spoko
<sysek> czester: i zrobili coop ps3 - pc
<czester> No to fajnie
<czester> Jeszcze się zastanawiam czy nie kupić na Steamie FM11
<sysek> czester: wez spadaj :< przydalby sie steam na linuksie
<Matan[M]> hmmm... mogli by dodać wreszcie do tego gnome-clock przypomnienia na godzinę albo datę...
<TheNumb> :D
<kts2> hmm nic nie dało pewnie flash jest nie kompatybilny
<TheNumb> sysek: ++
<sysek> jak na maca zrobili to czemu nie moge zrobic pod linuksa
<sysek> az tak sie nie oplaca?
<Dreadlish> no bo to debile
<Dreadlish> idą na kase tylko
<czester> sysek: Bo użytkownicy Linuksa nie chcą płacić.
<Dreadlish> jak mój kolega wysrał u nich 2100zł
<TheNumb> Ja bym zapłacił ;f
<sysek> ja bym placil
<Matan[M]> czester: tsa...
<Dreadlish> i potem konto mu ukradli
<TheNumb> ciot-a
<Dreadlish> tsa to jest taki zespół
<sysek> boze. ile to libre moze sie kompilowac
<Dreadlish> ale odzyskiwanie konta tam to jest bullshit
<TheNumb> sysek: tyle co Oo?
<TheNumb> sysek: jaki masz profesor?
<sysek> :O
<sysek> nie mam profesora :(
<TheNumb> sysek: a procesor?
<sysek> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+
<TheNumb> Obstawiam coś koło 2h
<kts2> hmm a jakis opcji nie ma ten flash w przegladarce wersja jest aktualna
<sysek> to ja ide do wc
<kts2> suport nk wszystko zwala na nie aktualnego flash
<czester> kts2: Idź na stronę Adobe i ściągnij najnowszego.
<Matan[M]> czester: ile u ciebie na sklepie teraz stoi ipad 1 WiFi
<kts2> ale jest ta sama wersja która mam zainstalowaną
<czester> Matan[M]: Nie mamy już.
<Dreadlish> a to chamstwo
<Matan[M]> czester: a ipad 2 WiFi?
<Dreadlish> aaaaaaa
<czester> Matan[M]: 16G 2049
<Dreadlish> zalew 140 pakietów do kompilacji
<Dreadlish> i udeva
<Matan[M]> czester: hmmm... podobnie co ma asus transformer kosztować...
<Matan[M]> trzeba będzie pomyśleć
<czester> Matan[M]: A co to jest?
<czester> Kolejny iPad killer?:D
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> po co do kde vlc?
<Matan[M]> czester: dla mnie ipad to tylko zabawka a nie urządzenie do pracy, dla mnie nie ma czegoś takiego jak ipad killer bo jak można zabić zabawkę...
<sysek> wez
<sysek> wszystkie te ipad killery to syf
<Dreadlish> zabawka dla lanserów (gejów)
<Dreadlish> tyle
<czester> I będziesz miał Windows z dotykowym ekranem?:D
<sysek> szczegolnie bawia mnie porownania
<sysek> ipad vs jakis naplet z 2003
<czester> A nie. Android :D
<Matan[M]> czester: w cenach się orientuję, niedługo 18 siostry ciotecznej, wszyscy mi powierzyli cały hajs, mam jej kupić coś fajnego, prosiła albo o netbooka albo tablet
<czester> Matan[M]: Spoko ;-)
<czester> I zdecydujesz, że jej się podoba Android?;-)
<sysek> kup jej mac mini
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: kup jej aira
<sysek> albo wodke
<Matan[M]> aj tam aj tam, mam około 2k, coś dobrego ale i funkcjonalnego chcę jej zakupić
<Matan[M]> sysek: ale by było chlania za 2k :P
<TheNumb> atwibrex
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: wibrex
<sysek> D:
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: yyy?
<czester> Android jest funkcjonalny?
<TheNumb> czester: z nakładkami - tak
<czester> FUck
<Kochanka> o TheNumb
<Kochanka> :*
<Kochanka> czester:  a co?
<czester> Jest tak samo funkcjonalny jak iOS
<sysek> czekaj czekaj
<TheNumb> Kochanka: :*
<sysek> Z NAKLADKAMI
<czester> Nawet gorzej wypada.
<sysek> ;)
<Matan[M]> czester: asus transformer ma dock, +16h do działania (arm żre mało) + pełna sprzętowa qwerty
<czester> Bloaty z multitaskingiem i źle napisane programy
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: wszystkie urządzenia na iOS też działają na armie :3
<kts2> trzymajcie się mokrego dyngusa życze i spokojnych świąt
<TheNumb> Ja tam swojego dyngusa wycieram ;f
<TheNumb> Jakoś tak cicho w domu... Zapomniałem radiotray odpalić :P
<Dreadlish> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/56317-protecting-your-wifi.jpeg - pewno wszyscy widzieli ale dobre
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie widziałem ;f
<Dreadlish> net z kablówki i wrt54g(l{l,s}
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> klawiatura coś odwala
<fi9o> A ja sie glowilem to co za symbole -.-'
<Dreadlish> miało być wrt54g/gl/gs
<Matan[M]> YAFUD! starzy wysłali mnie żebym wyrzucił śmieci, wracam otwieram drzwi a tam stary "śmigus dyngus" i z wiadra wodą przypierdolił we mnie... rodzina Q2...
<lisu> re
<sysek> a to nadal sie kompiluje ;D
<gjm> Bry
<Kochanka> hmmm
 * gjm więcej nie pije
<Kochanka> czemu?
<gjm> bo umieram
<Dreadlish> ehh
<sysek> gjm: pic nie umiesz
<lisu> kto ma kaca? mam i ja
<Dreadlish> wszysy mają kaca - mam i ja
<Matan[M]> wiejska gościnność, wędzony boczek, ogórek kiszony i bimber na stole :D
<Dreadlish> lisu: nie znasz sie
<Matan[M]> takie powinny być każde święta
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: ja nie mam ;D
<Psotnick> nigdy nie mam kaca
<Dreadlish> no ja też nie mam
<Psotnick> no widzisz ;D
<lisu> Dreadlish: powaznie... albo malutko wprowadzasz alkoholu, albo nie trzeźwiejesz x)
<Dreadlish> hmm - raczej nie trzeźwieje
<Dreadlish> ja zawsze jak najebany
<Dreadlish> tylko bez efektów ubocznych
<Psotnick> lisu: trzeba trzeźwieć powoli ;)
<sysek> haha ;)
<Dreadlish> kefir kawa piwo i spać
<sysek> gjm: uwazaj na koty
<lisu> Dreadlish: hehehe i kibel.
<Dreadlish> no :D
<lisu> piwa bym sie napił
<lisu> oj ale bym sie piwa napił
<lisu> kurde cały kilometr na stacje, a ja ledwo po schodach szedłem, stawy mnie napierniczają
<gjm> sysek: dlaczego na koty?
<Dreadlish> ojciec ostatnio jakieś czeskie piwo przyniódł
<sysek> gjm: bo one glosne sa na kacu
<Dreadlish> i uważaj na golfy trójki
<Dreadlish> :D
<gjm> fakt. wszedłem nad ranem do domu
<gjm> a kot miauczy
<gjm> ale jak
<Nerihsa> meow
<Matan[M]> najgorszy kac po szampanie
<sysek> mlodociane kacyki ;)
<gjm> btw. flaszka się skończyła
<gjm> ide do 'studni bez dna'
<gjm> i biore kolejna i pytam o sok
<gjm> a jakaś dupa
<gjm> szampanem popij
<gjm> do mnie ;x
<sysek> trzeba bylo poderwac
<Matan[M]> najlepszy to jest zielony eliksir
<Matan[M]> działa na taki sam efekt jak miętowa guma i popijanie wodą, japa zamarza
<Matan[M]> 0,5l spirytusu i krople miętowe z apteki, lejesz 3 flaszki (każda ma 35g) kropli miętowych do spirytusu, resztę uzupełniasz wódką
<Matan[M]> nie ma uja we wsi żeby to zapić nawet, bo mróz w japie
<gjm> sysek: fajna nawet
<sysek> kiedy ja ostatni raz tak balowale ;D
<BlessJah> jest mnie dwóch?
<ju-rek> quit
<kornicameister> ma ktoś oryginalną płytę Metallica - S&M (koncert na DVD oczywiście)
<kornicameister> jak tak, to jak to uruchomić pod Linuxem
<Dreadlish> mplayerem
<kornicameister> bo przynajmniej moja posiada fajne pliki setup.exe i inne *.exe
<kornicameister> i nie za bardzo nawet folder VIDEO_TS chce być uruchumiony
<kornicameister> *uruchomiony
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> znajde mana do mplayera
<Nerihsa> moze smplayer
<Nerihsa> i odtworz z dv
<Nerihsa> dvd
<Dreadlish> no
<gjm> kornicameister: a odtwarzacz DVD ją odtwarza? ;>
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: wyprzedzone
<tomasz> Witam
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<gjm> Witaj dalej
<Dreadlish> witam
<gjm> hahaha
<tomasz> cos mi sie dziwnego dzieje z ubuntu
<kornicameister> gjm, tak, kiedyś jej słucham na odtwarzaczu ;-)
<kornicameister> Dreadlish, próbowałem otwierać tak jak mówisz, ale przez vlc-player
<gjm> kornicameister: VLC
<kornicameister> gjm, auć, ale nie trybi
<kornicameister> :/
<tomasz> tez tak macie ze Wam system sypie bledami podczas uruchamiania i nie rusza,a za kolejnym razem dziala jak gdyby nic ?
<tomasz> gdzie moge sprawdzic logi?
<tomasz> moze mi cos pogrzebalo w jadrze
<kornicameister> /var/log ? czy coś w tym stylu, chyba tam są pochowane różne logi
<Dreadlish> /var/log
<Dreadlish> może poprostu wyłączasz z palca i fsck sie pluje
<tomasz> nie
<tomasz> normalnei zamykam na lapku
<Dreadlish> a nie dajesz hibernacji?
<tomasz> wywalilo mi na ekran rozne biblioteki i adresy obok nich
<tomasz> nie
<tomasz> zamykam normalnie system
<Dreadlish> uuu
<czester> Haha
<Dreadlish> backtrace
<Dreadlish> tylko z czego
 * Dreadlish myśli że czester już cieszy bo on dostaje ładny ekran i musi zrebootować
<czester> Nie.
<Dreadlish> a miałeś kiedykolwiek tam k'panic?
<czester> Cieszę się bo za godzinę jadę do dziewczyny i od niej jutro pojadę prosto do pracy.
<Dreadlish> a :D
<czester> Dreadlish: Miałem na hackintoshu.
<Dreadlish> to jest z czego sie cieszyć
<tomasz> mam przegladarke dziennikow systemowch
<tomasz> tylko nie wiem ktore to od bootowania logi sa
<czester> Lion nawet mi nie daje kernel panic.
<Dreadlish> /var/log/dmesg
<Dreadlish> od bootowania masz wszystkie
<Dreadlish> masz tam timestampy
<Dreadlish> poza tym - jak masz backtrace to jego raczej nie zapisuje
<tomasz> a poprzednie bootowanie zapisuje jak sie nie udalo ?
<tomasz> czy tylko mam teraz aktualne
<kornicameister> śmierć wytwórniom muzycznym, które robię płyty nie chcące działać pod linuxami
<tomasz> plyty nie dzialaja Ci ?
<tomasz> a co to backtrace ?
<kornicameister> tomasz, działają ale te które zrobione są jako normalne DVD
<kornicameister> a nie jakieś, które wymagają instalacji jakiś *.exe dziwnych
<tomasz> aa no tak
<Dreadlish> backtraace to te liby i adresy
<tomasz> w nero cos takiego chyba tez bylo
<kornicameister> kiedy ja nero widziałem ostatnio ^^
<tomasz> no tak to wygladalo jak by mi ktos spatchowal biblioteki
<tomasz> zanim ruszyl system
<tomasz> a ze nie mam zadnych anty-root kitow ani nic oprocz firewalla
<tomasz> to nie mam pewnosci czy nie jestem teraz dziurawy jak ser szwajcarski heh
<tomasz> jak moge sprawdzic system czy mi ktos w nim nic nie pomajstrowal ?
<tomasz> chyba ze to przez jakies auktualizacje ale watpie
<tomasz> wyjdzie ubuntu 11.04 to wtedy robie format heh
<Dreadlish> sprawdź daty modyfikacji
<BlessJah> kto, czemu i jak mialby majstrowac?
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<tomasz> a daty nie da sie wpisac recznie tez tak jak to bylo w windowsie ?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> nie?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: da sie, ale to duzo roboty
<Dreadlish> poza tym komu by sie chciało
<tomasz> no by trzeba w systemie plikow pozmieniac
<Dreadlish> na czyjś pc wbić?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: najszybciej: zmieniasz czas systemowy, edytujesz, prywracasz czas systemowy
<tomasz> albo poprsotu cofanac date i czas pogrzebac i ustawic spowrotem normalna
<tomasz> to juz nie jest jakis problem
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: mi by sie pewnie chcialo
<Dreadlish> no to teraz powiedz who i jak
<tomasz> moze ktos cos w boot pozmienial nie wiem jak linux jest zabezpieczony pod  tym wzgledem
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ale 99% PC na moim terenie nie wymagaloby zabawy z timestampami, user by sie nie zorientowal ze ma wirusa dopoki animowane wiruski albo robaczki nie zaczelyby mu zjadac obrazu na ekranie
<BlessJah> tomasz: jesli czlowiek mial roota, to mogl wszystko
<Dreadlish> lol :D
<tomasz> a ze co instalacja jadra to mi dorzuca w bootmenu kolejne opcje
<tomasz> idzie to zmienic jakos ?
<BlessJah> idzie, wszystko idzie
<tomasz> a gdzie jest boot menu ?
<BlessJah> jak masz roota to mozesz wszystko, wiec zabezpieczenie polega glownie na tym zebys tylko ty mial roota
<Dreadlish> /etc/grub.conf ?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: on pewno ma grub2
<tomasz> no ja nie siedze np teraz na root
<Dreadlish> w grub1 jest /boot/menu.lst
<Dreadlish> w debianowych confa grub2 jest /etc/grub.d
<tomasz> a mam firewall wiec chyba sie nikt z zewnatrz nie zaloguje na moj komp ?
<Dreadlish> w gentoowatych jest w /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Dreadlish> nie masz openssh?
<BlessJah> tomasz: a masz firewall?
<tomasz> no w sensie ten iptab
<tomasz> czy jak to tambylo
<Dreadlish> a masz go skonfigurowanego?
<Dreadlish> iptables
<tomasz> i poblokowane na wejsciowe
<tomasz> mam nakladke firestarter
<Dreadlish> iptables -L :d
<BlessJah> tomasz: zeby sie zalogowal musisz uruchomic jakis serwer, telnet czy ssh, miec zewnetrze IP lub przekierowany port, musisz na to pozwolic w firewallu i gosc musi znac usera i pass
<tomasz> no ja sie lacze przez ruter wifi
<Dreadlish> albo coś exploitowalnego z zewnątrz
<tomasz> ale ogolnie mam zew ip
<BlessJah> firewall jest otwarty defaultowo zazwyczaj, IP zalezy od konfiguracji twojej sieci, user i pass moze byc problem
<tomasz> a taka przegladarka jakimi danymi dysponuje?
<tomasz> mozna nazwe usera wyswietlic ?
<BlessJah> wszystkimi jakimi dysponuje user
<tomasz> no to mozna bo nazwa usera taka sama jak katalog heh
<tomasz> ogolnei system nie jest zly za 3 dni wyjdzie wersja oficjalna to zrobie format
<tomasz> bo upgrade to strata czasu heh
<tomasz> wyliczylo mi 2gb do sciagniecia i 4h instalacji
<BlessJah> tomasz: ja nadal nie rozumiem, jak ktos moglby wbic, zyskac roota i namieszac
<tomasz> root'a sie czesto wpisuje w ubuntu
<tomasz> i czasem trzyma jakis czas w pamieci
<tomasz> zeby nie wpisywac np co 10s
<tomasz> przynajmiej u mnie tak jest
<tomasz> jak raz wpisze cos zainstaluje i zaraz chce cos nowego to juz nie pyta
<tomasz> dopiero po paru minutach bez instalacji
<kornicameister> jaaaa... dyskusja na temat sefety of unix like systems... nie na moją głowę ;p
<tomasz> a w ktorym pliku jest trzymane haslo roota ?
<Dreadlish> jaaa
<Dreadlish> /etc/shadow
<tomasz> nie moge otworzyc nawet jako root heh
<tomasz> dziwne
<tomasz> bo we wlasciwosciach root powinien
<gjm> tomasz: sudo cat /etc/shadow ?
<gjm> i tak nic ci to nie da ;f
<gjm> kto tutaj pisał jakiś przykład z sysinfo?
<tomasz> no ale tam nie ma hasla w tym shadow
<Dreadlish> jest hasło
<Dreadlish> zaszyfrowane
<tomasz> nie
<tomasz> ja mam * tylko
<Dreadlish> w /etc/shadow?
<tomasz> noo
<Dreadlish> lol
<tomasz> root:!:11111:0:999:7:::
<Dreadlish> gwiazdke masz tam gdzie nie masz hasła
<tomasz> no to wszedzie :D
<Dreadlish> a ! tam gdzie sie nie da zalogować bez hasła i nie ma hasłą
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie da sie zalogować
<tomasz> to jako root sie nie zaloguje w ogole?
<Dreadlish> sudo -i
<Dreadlish> i masz roota
<tomasz> no to wiem
<tomasz> ale jak moge miec skoro nie ma hasla heh
<Dreadlish> wpisujesz passwd
<Dreadlish> ustalasz hasło
<Dreadlish> i da sie logować jako root
<tomasz> no ale bezpieczniej jak sie nie da jako root logowac?
<Dreadlish> w zasadzie tak
<Dreadlish> ale do twojego usera będą mieć hasło -> mają dostęp do roota
<tomasz> nawet mam uzytkownika rtkit ? czy to rootkit? ;)
<gjm> lol
<Dreadlish> masz pulse?
<tomasz> no mam
<Dreadlish> no to to z tego
<Dreadlish> sudo apt-get remove rtkit
<Dreadlish> i nie ma prablema
<tomasz> a moge sie logowac na wszystkich tych uzytkownikow co to niby nie sa userami
<Dreadlish> włazisz na roota
<Dreadlish> wpisujesz su nazwausera
<Dreadlish> i jesteś
<Dreadlish> nie możesz sie lognąć bezpośrednio na tych co nie mają shella ustawionego
<Dreadlish> albo mają /bin/false
<tomasz> no to duzo jest furtek
<tomasz> skoro tylko root i moj user maja haslo
<tomasz> a na reszte moge sie logowac bez
<Dreadlish> czego dużo furtek
<Dreadlish> możesz sie lognąć
<Dreadlish> ale tylko na usera
<Dreadlish> w konfiguracji sudo jest albo twój user albo grupa wheel
<tomasz> a to haslo zaszyfrowane
<Dreadlish> tzn. /etc/sudoers
<tomasz> ciezko jest je zlamac?
<Dreadlish> brutem
<Dreadlish> root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Dreadlish> ## Uncomment to allow members of group wheel to execute any command
<Dreadlish> %wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Dreadlish> ja mam tak
<tomasz> a jaka metode szyfrowania stosuje linux ?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<tomasz> znaczy ubuntu
<tomasz> md5
<tomasz> ?
<Dreadlish> to było md5 z saltem?
<tomasz> czy cos takiego
<Dreadlish> albo des?
<Dreadlish> nie pamiętam
<Dreadlish> w8
<Dreadlish> zobacze
<Dreadlish> zraz
<gjm> mnie sie wydaje że on próbuje localhosta hakierować
<tomasz> i nikt tego jeszcze nie zlamal heh
<Dreadlish> poza tym - po co ja mam patrzeć jak to tobie trzeba?
<tomasz> w sensie jak zlamie to bedzie koniec swiata? ;)
<Dreadlish> nie?
<Dreadlish> czekaj kurde
<tomasz> ogolnie to jak bym teraz wrzucil gwizdke zamiast mego hasla to komp by byl dziurawy jak ser heh
<qermit> łatwo sprawdzić
<qermit> tomasz: patrz na pierwsze znaki w shadow
<Dreadlish> na roocie ma !
<Dreadlish> ja se z ciekawości zobacze ile mojego pasłorda będzie łamał
<tomasz> hehe a co przez strone lamiesz?
<tomasz> gdzies widzialem ze sie wkleja i szuka :D
<Dreadlish> śmieszny jesteś
<Dreadlish> md5 z saltem tak łatwo nie złamiesz
<Dreadlish> bo tu nie masz hasha od razu
<Dreadlish> o ile to jest md5 z saltem
<Dreadlish> zaraz zobacze - janek łamacz coś powie
<tomasz> no rozumiem ze dla tego samego hasla daje rozne hashe
<Dreadlish> jakby dla tego samego hasła były różne hashe
<Dreadlish> to byś się nie mógł zalogować
<Dreadlish> bo by sie nie dało sprawdzić
<tomasz> moglbym wlasnie
<tomasz> ale nie byly by proste do znalezienia
<tomasz> albo i nie heh
<qermit> tomasz: poczytaj o funkcji crypt - man crypt
<tomasz> w sensie trzeba by dorzucic jakis dodatkowy parametr
<qermit> tomasz: wiesz jak najprościej odgaduje się hasła?
<tomasz> no wiem ze slownika
<tomasz> :D
<qermit> nie
<qermit> keylogerem
<tomasz> no chyba ze sie ma tablet :D z dotykowa klawiatura heh
<Dreadlish> i sie łamie hasło ;d
<Dreadlish> LOL
<Dreadlish> polski man do crypta?
<Dreadlish> niezłe
<Dreadlish> no to hasła w linuchu są desem szyfrowane
<tomasz> jak go wyswietlic ?
<qermit> tomasz: nie, wystarczy dodać moduł do pam.d
<tomasz> heh
<tomasz> no a mowia ze linux taki bezpieczny heh
<Dreadlish> no bo jest bezpieczny
<Dreadlish> sam w sobie
<tomasz> a jak nie ma w nim zadnego antywira to wszystko moze siedziec
<Dreadlish> tylko staje sie niebezpieczy przez głupote użytkownika
<tomasz> i nic nie bede wiedzial az sie nie wysypie
<qermit> tomasz: to tak jak z samochodem, jeżeli nikomu nie dasz nim prowadzić to nic sie nie stanie
<Dreadlish> bo linux sam w sobie jest bardzo bezpieczny
<qermit> hmm, może z kondomem przykład by mi lepiej wyszedł
<tomasz> hehe
<Dreadlish> :D
<tomasz> no tak ale za kazdym razem trzeba sprawdzac co sie instaluje
<tomasz> tak jak w windowsie heh
<Dreadlish> ludzie zatwierdzający paczki to nie debile
<tomasz> a na ile virtualbox jest bezpieczny z windowsem na pokladzie ?
<qermit> nie
<qermit> moze ci rozwalic linuxa
<qermit> jezeli sa jakies bledy w vbx
<Dreadlish> i jak coś je wykorzystuje
<Dreadlish> i jak odpalasz vb z roota
<tomasz> czyli nawet jak mam dostep zablokowany do reszty w vb to i tak moze zaraza wyjsc
<tomasz> a wine tez moze miec taki problem?
<BlessJah> qermit: widziales kiedys linuksa rozwalonego w en sposob?
<tomasz> no to juz mi matrixa nasuwa do glowy :D
<Dreadlish> matryks
<Dreadlish> pulse jest niebezpieczne jak sie ktoś dostanie do usera ;d
<tomasz> zywcie windows w vbox jak w matrixie
<qermit> BlessJah: mi sie przez kvm wywalal
<Dreadlish> (patrz cheddar_bay)
<tomasz> ktos sie kiedys wydostanie do prawdziwego swiata linux :D
<BlessJah> tomasz: zasadniczo kazdy program ktory odpalasz moze cos popsuc
<qermit> BlessJah: więc dlaczego przez vbx ma sie nie rozwalac
<BlessJah> qermit: tzn jak sie rozwalil? ddosa na winde ci zasadzili i miales zle limity ustalone czy jak?
<tomasz> no ogolnie linux jako serwer jest bezpieczny
<tomasz> ale traci troche jako system uzytkowy heh
<BlessJah> qermit: vbox moze ci co najwyzej zasoby wyczerpac, albo do jakichs zasobow wspoldzielonych (np katalogi czy urzadzenia usb) sie dostac
<BlessJah> tomasz: bezpieczny to jest openbsd
<qermit> BlessJah: zauważ że moduł jądra może mieć błędy
<tomasz> no ale czy funkcjonalny heh
<BlessJah> qermit: może mieć
<BlessJah> qermit: myślę że właśnie tysiące crackerów pisze wirusy na windowsy XP stawiane w virtualboksie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> john sobie leci
<Dreadlish> 99% procka
<Dreadlish> ide cos zjem
<BlessJah> qermit: na dzien dzisiejszy raczej nieliczne wirusy sprawdzaja czy nie sa odpalane w maszynie wirtualnej, zeby ulec samozniszczeniu jesli wykryja ze ktos je proboje analizowac
<gjm> idzie pobrać z jutuba wget'em?
<BlessJah> gjm: średnio
<BlessJah> gjm: ale taki clive na przyklad
<BlessJah> piekna sprawa, sam ekstrachuje video i zapisuje do wybranego formatu
<BlessJah> duzego wyboru nie ma, ale mozna potem ffmpegiem konwertowac
<tomasz> a te liczby po hasle co oznaczaja?
<tomasz> w tym shadow
<gjm> BlessJah: dużo zależności ma ;/
<BlessJah> Depends On     : curl  perl-json-xs  perl-getopt-argvfile  quvi
<BlessJah> duzo?
<gjm> ;o
<tomasz> czyli salt koduje hasla hmm
<Dreadlish> ta
<tomasz> na 4tys roznych opcji
<BlessJah> tomasz: salt nie koduje hasel
<BlessJah> tomasz: jest dodawany do hasel zeby bylo je trudniej zbruteforcowac
<tomasz> no salt to dwa znaki
<tomasz> ktore koduja haslo
<Dreadlish> zazwyczaj
<gjm> gjm@b0x:~/Pobrane$ clive http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq7dJ25Japs
<gjm> fetch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq7dJ25Japs ...done.
<gjm> error: no match: `(?-xism:&video_id=(.*?)&)'
<tomasz> rozumiem ze jak sie loguje to komp dodaje dowolne dwa znaki i sprawdza kazde
<BlessJah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_(cryptography)
<tomasz> i haslo generuje tylko dla 8 znakow
<tomasz> wiec dluzsze nie ma sensu ?
<BlessJah> tomasz: masz link
<gjm> BlessJah: ^^
<BlessJah> poczutaj
<tomasz> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/pl/man3/crypt.3.html
<tomasz> no tu czytam heh
<BlessJah> gjm: $ clive http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq7dJ25Japs
<BlessJah> Checking ...done.
<BlessJah> gjm: odpalilem i zapomnialem, pobiera dobrze
<gjm> u mnie wywala error
<tomasz> a jak sprawdzic czy nie mam jakiegos serwera odpalonego ?
<gjm> netstat?
<BlessJah> tomasz: nmap
<tomasz> netstat mi wywalil tego ze masakra heh
<tomasz> nmap nie mam zainstalowanego
<BlessJah> to zainstaluj
<BlessJah> o bezpieczenstwie chce rozmawiac a nie ma nmapa
<Psotnick> hah
<tomasz> :D
<tomasz> no nie jest standardowo w ubuntu heh
<Psotnick> w BT jest ;D
<BlessJah> o bezpieczenstwie chce rozmawiac a nie ma ubuntu
<tomasz> BT?
<Psotnick> BlessJah: s/nie//
<BlessJah> tomasz: ubuntu jest defaultowo juz jak dla ciebie wystarczajaca zabezpieczone
<BlessJah> Psotnick: racja
<Psotnick> BackTrack
<tomasz> mam nmap
<BlessJah> no to sie zeskanuj
<tomasz> jak ?
<Psotnick> man nmap
<Psotnick> albo
<Psotnick> nmap --help
<tomasz> a jak siebie przeskanowac?
<BlessJah> jako adres podajesz siebie samego?
<tomasz> 127 0 0 1 ?
<BlessJah> nie masz zewnetrznego IP
<BlessJah> masz modem ADSL
<BlessJah> na ktorym sa otwarte 21 23 i 80
<tomasz> no mam ip zew
<BlessJah> nie masz
<BlessJah> modem ma
<BlessJah> nie ty
<tomasz> no wlasnie mowie
<BlessJah> nie ty masz, ale modem ma
<tomasz> no wiem
<tomasz> ja mam dynamiczne
<tomasz> z modemu
<tomasz> a modem ma zew
<tomasz> i jak mnie przeskanowales to cos wykrylo ?
<BlessJah> 3 otwarte porty?
<tomasz> to dobrze ?
<BlessJah> sam sie przeskanuj to bedziesz widzial wszystko
<BlessJah> to cholernie niedobrze
<tomasz> no 80 to do www wiec musi byc
<BlessJah> ech
<BlessJah> ja bym odpalil ssh na 80
<BlessJah> dla zmyłki
<BlessJah> port od telnetu bym na honeypota przekirowal, i otworzyl wszystko kierujac output zbednych na /dev/null
<BlessJah> i /dev/urandom na input
<BlessJah> tomasz: paranoid
<tomasz> a czemu ja mam telnet aktywny heh
<tomasz> i ftp
<BlessJah> to jest modem adsl
<tomasz> noo
<tomasz> no netia
<tomasz> idzie jakos zablokowac te porty ?
<tomasz> ale bez sensu jak moge sie zalogowac na ruter z netu heh
<Psotnick> masz pewnie taką opcję w routerze
<BlessJah> Psotnick: nie popadajmy w paranoję...
<BlessJah> Psotnick: skad wiesz czy softu nei upgrajduja mu przez te porty?
<Psotnick> nie wiem
<tomasz> lol soft ?
<Psotnick> ale sam chciał
<tomasz> jak to jakis lewy ruter jest najtanszy :D
<tomasz> kiedys mialem ruter philipsa lol
<BlessJah> tomasz: to nie zablokujesz tych portow
<tomasz> co go nigdzie na necie nie moglem znalezc
<BlessJah> ja mielem srubokret samsunga
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> tomasz: odpuść, masz paranoję czy jak?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah i zrobiłeś mu upgrade firmware? ;)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie, wbijam na LAN
<BlessJah> teraz próbuję na desktopa się wbić
<tomasz> :D
<bastetmilo> tomasz: ty się nie śmiej. Ja przez BlessJah musiałam wszystkie hasła zmienić...
<tomasz> czemu ?
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: why?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie przesadzaj, nie poznałęm wszystkich
<bastetmilo> BlessJah, no tak po co ci hasło do nk...
<tomasz> hehe
<tomasz> do nk to juz inna sprawa
<tomasz> a co innego hasla na kompie :D
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: zeby ustawić profil "w związku z..."
<BlessJah> tomasz: masz te same na kompie i do nk?
<Dreadlish> w związku z największy paszczur z okolicy
<Dreadlish> :D
<Psotnick> to na NK jest taka opcja?
<bastetmilo> to na nk tak można :)
<bastetmilo> ?
<BlessJah> wtedy bedzie duzo łatwiej
<tomasz> hehe nie mam nk :D
<BlessJah> Psotnick: no właśnie dlatego mi sie nie udalo
<Psotnick> ;D
<Dreadlish> nk is posysać all piwince
<bastetmilo> ale na FB jakie było zamieszanie... jak mi zmienił status związku...
<Dreadlish> :DD
<Dreadlish> to ja sie boje co on by u mnie zrobił
<Dreadlish> jakby wbił na lan *łokurde*
<BlessJah> tomasz: uzywasz tego samego hasla wszedzie?
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> już hasła zmieniam
<BlessJah> tomasz: albo masz zapisane hasla w przegladarce?
<Dreadlish> i pisze kartke z randomami
<BlessJah> bo nie chce na slepo szukac
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: masz kamerke internetowa?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ale siostra ma
<BlessJah> meh
<Dreadlish> tzn. mam
<tomasz> nie zapisuje hasel bo wiem ze by to bylo masakryczne :D
<Dreadlish> nawet jest skierowana w moją strone
<BlessJah> moglbym sprawdzic odbicie szklanki w odbiciu na lampie w odbiciu w oknie
<tomasz> dread wiedz ze nie musi sie lampka swiecic jak kam dziala heh
<tomasz> chyba ze masz zaslaniana :D
<Dreadlish> nie mam w niej lampki
<termi> tomasz: lolo dkryles ameryke
<Dreadlish> to jest 1
<Dreadlish> dwa - może by mój ryj zobaczył ale tak ogólnie to jest szajsiej rozdziałki
<Dreadlish> poza tym - nie wstydze sie swojego ryja
<tomasz> hehe
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: z kamerkami w lapkach etc nie ma sensu sie bawic
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ale z aparatem podlaczony do kompa i rozsadnym obiektywem...
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> to u mnie byś nie poszalał
<BlessJah> w odbiciu na kubku udalo mi sie monitor odczytac
<tomasz> BlessJah jak bys chcial to bys mogl nawet mi komorke przejrzec przez BT
<BlessJah> z 50 metrow
<tomasz> wrecz mnie nagrac i wyslac do siebie mms :D
<BlessJah> tomasz: backtrack jest dla n00bow
<Dreadlish> bektrek
<tomasz> ostatnio sie bawilem pythonem w nokii
<foreste> czesc
<tomasz> masakra wszystko idzie zrobic :D
<tomasz> z komorka przez BT
<BlessJah> dokladnie
<Dreadlish> to dobrze że mam lapa w którym nie ma irdy, nie ma bt
<BlessJah> tomasz: masz kamerkę internetową?
<Dreadlish> kamerki z resztą też nie ma
<tomasz> nie mam :D
<BlessJah> to na cholerę jej szukam
<bastetmilo> lol
<tomasz> hehe jak widzisz wystarczy spytac :D
<Dreadlish> poprawka
<Dreadlish> u mnie by nie wbił
<Dreadlish> max do mojego ojca
<Dreadlish> bo reszta jest na osobnym routerze
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: zapuść mu ten fajny program co robi film z napisami od razu... :)
<tomasz> najwieksze hasla byly odkrywane przez telefon
<BlessJah> tomasz: socjotechnika
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie chce mi sie, za slabe lacze
<tomasz> no dokladnie :D
<tomasz> dlatego mowie prosciej sie zapytac :D
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> do roota mam trudne
<BlessJah> tomasz: jakie masz haslo na roota?
<Dreadlish> sudo trudno?
<BlessJah> tomasz: johny ciagnie ale powoli, tak bedzie szybciej
<Psotnick> ja tam nawet na usera mam trudne ;)
<gjm> ja mam trudne do root'a - 'root'
<tomasz> nie mam na roota :D
<Psotnick> z resztą w Ubu nie ma roota
<Dreadlish> on nie ma hasła do roota
<gjm> jest
<Dreadlish> ma :!:
<Dreadlish> na usera wbuj
<Dreadlish> wejdz na sudo
<Dreadlish> i ju
<Dreadlish> albo cheddar_bayem przez pulse
<tomasz> a moga byc dwie osoby na ten sam user zalogowane?
<Dreadlish> bo raczej grseca nie ma
<Dreadlish> tomasz: tak.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: to zbyt proste
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: poza tym pozostaje zawsze sudo su
<Dreadlish> sudo -i
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> nie odpala nowego procesu
<BlessJah> wiesz, siedzac na kompie u goscia raczej nie jest dla mnie wazna ilosc procesow
<Dreadlish> ja tam wole ekonomicznie
<tomasz> a jak np ukryc ip na irc ?
<Dreadlish> cloaka se zrobić
<BlessJah> tomasz: i tak juz je znamy
<Dreadlish> albo siedzieć na shellu
<BlessJah> tomasz: sprawdz jakie ja mam
<Dreadlish> ja mam dobrze zabezpieczone wifi
<Dreadlish> (powtarzam obrazek) http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/56317-protecting-your-wifi.jpeg
<Psotnick> a ja nie mam kota ;/
<Dreadlish> no ja też
<Dreadlish> bo to nie mój
<tomasz> a proxy bezpieczne jest?
<BlessJah> ja mam taka motorole
<Dreadlish> a ja mam srajboksa
<BlessJah> tomasz: nie, koles od proxy moze podejrzec co robisz
<bastetmilo> Ja mam, i tylko psują ruter sierściuchy
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ty masz ich za duzo
<Dreadlish> w maju będe miał zte
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: false-positive non stop ci wykrywaja
<Dreadlish> i tak szajs i tak szajs
<tomasz> oo CPU mi sie ruszylo :P
<tomasz> a w procesach nic nie pokazuje obciazenia :D
<Dreadlish> wpisz w
<Dreadlish> zobaczysz co robisz
<Dreadlish> ;d
<BlessJah> tomasz: topem czy psem sprawdzasz?
<Psotnick> cloak nie gwarantuje ukrycia IP ;)
<Dreadlish> no
<tomasz> monitorem systemu heh
<BlessJah> Psotnick: nie gwarantuje
<bastetmilo> BlessJah 30 to jest za dużo. 4 to małe zgrane stadko.
<Dreadlish> ale zazwyczaj jego nie widać
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mało zgrane?
<BlessJah> tomasz: sprawdz topem
<bastetmilo> małe, zgrane
<Dreadlish> małE zgrane
<BlessJah> tomasz: bo monitor to łatwo oszukać
<BlessJah> top trudniej
<tomasz> top'em ?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: mało zgrane
<BlessJah> tomasz: topem
<Dreadlish> htop ładniejszy
<BlessJah> http://images.google.pl/images?q=top&biw=1330&bih=684
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> ile gejów
<foreste> http://ekipa.tlen.pl/forum/uploads/av-1431.jpg
<foreste> dobre xd
<tomasz> duzo podejrzanych procesow widze :D
<tomasz> np migration :D
<BlessJah> tomasz: eee... tym razem to nie ja
<tomasz> albo kondomad :D
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: jak chcesz sie pobawić to poszukaj dojścia do mojego kompa
<Dreadlish> ja spierdzelam
<Dreadlish> bless
<BlessJah> tomasz: ej, to nie moje
<tomasz> hehe nono
<Dreadlish> to kernela
<BlessJah> tomasz: sprawdz czy ktos ci nie grzebie
<tomasz> jak mam sprawdzic ?
<BlessJah> tomasz: ja nie uzywam jakichs wymyslnych narzedzi
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> wlasciwie jak ja nie zauwazylem ze sam nie jestem to ty tym bardziej nie masz szans
<tomasz> a co Ciebie tez ktos atakowal heh
<tomasz> ?
<BlessJah> tomasz: nie, do Ciebie chyba wbił ktoś poza mną
<Psotnick> kurwa normalnie teraz to się o siebie boję
<BlessJah> tomasz: ja mówię o twoim kompie
<tomasz> aaa :D
<Psotnick> jak mnie jest trzech w users to źle?
<tomasz> noo zle :D
<BlessJah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Process_migration
<BlessJah> poczekaj
<BlessJah> Psotnick: to znaczy ze ktos ci pododawal wpisy
<BlessJah> Psotnick: sprawdz w passwd i shadow czy wszyscy trzej maja pass
<BlessJah> ja kiedys tak robilem, dodawalem wpis do passwd z tym samym nickiem ale bez hasla
<Psotnick> yyy...
<BlessJah> tomasz: masz pasożyta, to dlatego nic nie zauwazylem
<tomasz> tzn?
<Psotnick> w shadow jest tylko jeden user piotrek ;D
<BlessJah> tomasz: mowiles ze formata bedziesz robil?
<tomasz> no tak
<BlessJah> Psotnick: jak tak to spoko
<Psotnick> w passwd też
<BlessJah> tomasz: to go rob, bo jakieś syfy ściągnąłeś
<tomasz> ale bym se pozgrywal co nieco tez
<tomasz> a czego nie zauwazyles?
<BlessJah> tomasz: pasozyta
<tomasz> a to zle ?
<tomasz> powinny byc jakies antywiry pod linuxa heh
<BlessJah> tomasz: ja sprawdzalem po polaczeniach czy ktos poza mna sie nie wlamal
<Psotnick> są
<BlessJah> a nie sprawdzilem procesow
<BlessJah> tomasz: masz kilka programow dziwnych uruchomionych
<tomasz> jakich ?
<BlessJah> wszystkich nie widze
<BlessJah> jeden z nich to ten nieszczesny migration
<tomasz> no dziwne z tym migration heh
<BlessJah> ogolnie sprawdz wszystko co 'ps aux' pokaze w nawiasach kwadratowych
<DaZ> ale was hakujom
<tomasz> ale jak ps aux?
<tomasz> bo nigdzie mi nie pokazuje heh
<BlessJah> tomasz: w terminalu komenda ps z parametrem aux
<foreste__> jebany srafung
<foreste__> siostra spierdolila usb
<tomasz> tylko jedno ma ps aux heh
<foreste__> w tel i laduje um nie zenada..
<foreste__> na pc
<Psotnick> BlessJah: ło qwa też mam migration
<tomasz> Psotnick o qde
<BlessJah> Psotnick: sprawdz czy jakichs polaczen nie wykonoje
<Psotnick> zabiję ;D
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> on jest na wiekszosci linuksow
<BlessJah> to tak jak telnet czy netcat
<BlessJah> narzedzie
<tomasz> Psotnick,  hehe a co Ty za foty masz
<BlessJah> ale moze byc uzyte do nieprawidlowych celow
<BlessJah> tomasz: a co wlamujesz mu sie na kompa?
<Psotnick> jakie foty?
<tomasz> hehe
<BlessJah> Psotnick: on chyba chce powiedziec ze sie wlamuje
<tomasz> no zartuje przeciez :D
<Psotnick> wszystkie mam na dysku zewnętrznym
<BlessJah> ech
<Psotnick> razem z innymi wrażliwymi danymi
<BlessJah> wlasnie mialem powiedziec ze za cloakiem mu mozesz wielkie g zrobic
<Psotnick> przejechane TrueCryptem ;)
<tomasz> a co to cloack ?
<BlessJah> tomasz: sprawdz moje IP
<BlessJah> to bedziesz wiedzial
<Psotnick> wchodzisz na #freenode piszesz HAI, CAN I HAZ A CLOACK????????????
<BlessJah> Psotnick: ej
<BlessJah> Psotnick: jak go wywalą to mi transfer przerwie
<tomasz> hehe
<tomasz> a jest jakas strona co mnie moze przeskanowac czy nie mam czegos w ssytemie ?
<Psotnick> na Linuxie?
<Psotnick> kpisz>
<Psotnick> ?
<BlessJah> nie ma
<tomasz> a jak zainstalowac cloaka ?
<BlessJah> nie powiemy
<BlessJah> kazdy musi zdobyc sam cloaka
<tomasz> hehe
<BlessJah> masz w necie walkthrough, ale radzilbym nie korzystac
<tomasz> trzeba na freenod sie zalogowac ?
<BlessJah> bo czesc my sami piszemy
<BlessJah> zeby zmylic osoby ktore chca isc na skroty
<tomasz> heh
<tomasz> nigdzie nie znalazlem nic o cloak heh
<BlessJah> tomasz: na tym to polega
<tomasz> tylko ktos mi moze ustawic chyba na freenode heh
<BlessJah> pierwsza zasada zdobywania cloaka, to o cloace nie rozmawiac
<BlessJah> ciezko to upilnowac na wszystkich kanałach
<tomasz> nono
<BlessJah> tomasz: dobra, chcialem cie przytrzymac zeby do konca sie sciagnelo, udalo mi sie, jak chcesz mozesz sie juz rozlaczac
<tomasz> a czemu jestes na szaro ?
<BlessJah> tomasz: backdoora nie instalowalem, bo i tak masz formata robic (co bym ci sugerowal), tymczasowo polatalem co wieksze dziruy
<BlessJah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_hat
<BlessJah> dlatego wlasnie jestem na szaro
<tomasz> heh jakie dziury ?
<BlessJah> ktos razem z pasożytem zrobił kilka dziur
<BlessJah> żeby łatwiej było mu wrócić
<Psotnick> Thunderbird ftw. Mail od M$ i Warning: This message may be a scam.
<BlessJah> tomasz: backdoor sie nazywa taka celowo robiona dziura
<tomasz> no to wiem heh
<BlessJah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backdoor_(computing)
<BlessJah> na wikipedii jest wszystko
<BlessJah> no to ja zalatalem ci kilka takich dziur co wygladaly mi na backdoora
<tomasz> heh
<tomasz> a jakie np ?
<BlessJah> była jedna z transparent sockets
<tomasz> ale nic prywatnego nie zgrywales ? ;)
<BlessJah> no i jakiś dziwny demon nasluchiwal na porcie 236
<tomasz> no demon caly czas siedzi heh
<BlessJah> tomasz: wiesz, jak dają za darmo to trzeba brać
<BlessJah> tomasz: duzo tego wlasciwie nie ma, pare plikow jest zaszyfrowanych, bede je musial zdekodowac
<tomasz> oo a ja zem nic nie szyfrowal dziwne heh
<gjm> tomasz: musisz ciągle to 'heh' ?
<gjm> wk*rwia trochę
<tomasz> lol
<gjm> 'lol' też
<tomasz> a wow ?
<BlessJah> tomasz: niektore rzeczy sa szyfrowane tak czy siak
<BlessJah> tomasz: hasla w przegladarkach, i takie tam
<tomasz> a na partycje windowsowe tez wchodziles?
<BlessJah> tomasz: nie
<tomasz> no to dobrze bo nie mam :D
<BlessJah> nawet nie sprawdzalem tego, zrobilem tylko szybki rekonensans
<tomasz> a zostawiles jakas przestroge ?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> poblokowalem tylko te dziury
<tomasz> no to dzieki
<tomasz> moze nikt sie teraz juz nie wlamie
<BlessJah> nie daje ci 100% gwarancji
<BlessJah> to nie byl pentest
<BlessJah> nie sprawdzilem wszystkiego
<tomasz> i przez roota wchodziles?
<BlessJah> po prostu wbilem pierwsza napotkana dziura i od wewnatrz zalatalem to, to co mi sie w oczy rzucilo
<BlessJah> tomasz: dodalem dodatkowego usera z UID=0
<BlessJah> tomasz: inny nick mial ale defakto to był root
<BlessJah> uprawnienia etc roota
<tomasz> ale juz usunales?
<BlessJah> no tak, logi tez przeczyscilem
<BlessJah> zacieranie sladów powinno być odruchowe, inaczej pewnego dnia można wdepnąć
<tomasz> no wiadomo
<tomasz> chyba sobie windows zainstaluje nastepnym razem :D
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> ja ci mowie
<BlessJah> linuks sam z siebie jest bezpieczny
<BlessJah> to ty sciagnales albo pozwoliles komus sciagnac jakis syf
<tomasz> mam standardowe ubuntu i programy z centrum heh
<sysek> co popsuliscie
<Psotnick> 1 zasada bezpieczeństwa: Nie myśl, że hacker się nie bedzie Tobą interesował, bo nie masz nic ważnego
<tomasz> moje ubuntu nie jest bezpieczne heh
<foreste> ladna pogode mam :>
<BlessJah> sysek: włamanie+rekonesans+szybkie łatanie
<BlessJah> sysek: tomasz zachowuje sie jak paranoik i usiluje zalatac ubuntu jak sie da
<tomasz> haker sie interesuje kazdym chociaz zeby zwyklego botneta zrobic
<foreste> nawt wifi sasiada m a 31 %
<tomasz> albo atack na inny komp heh
<foreste> umnie :P
<BlessJah> foreste: ja nic nie wykrywam
<BlessJah> wlasnie
<BlessJah> mialem zautomatyzowac skanowanie wifi...
<tomasz> mi wifi tez skacze
<BlessJah> cronjob?
<BlessJah> chyba lekka przesada
<tomasz> ale dlatego ze lezy komorka miedzy rutetem a kompem heh
<foreste> zaraz sasiada zlaguje ;p
<Psotnick> no właśnie miałem WiFi sąsiada ogarnąć
<gjm> musiałem dać /ignore
<Psotnick> ale qwa on nie korzysta z niego w ogóle prawie
<tomasz> podstawowa zasada to fakt ze haker nigdy nie placi za internet :D
<Psotnick> srsle?
<Psotnick> s/srsle/srsly/
<BlessJah> tomasz: która to już podstawowa zasada?
<BlessJah> co chwile slysze ze albo pierwsza albo podstawowa
<tomasz> hehe
<BlessJah> spiszcie te zasady
<Psotnick> ja raz powiedziałem, że pierwsza
<tomasz> no wlasnie widzialem ze pierwsza to dodalem podstawowa
<Psotnick> ale naprawdę zadziwia mnie podejście niektorych ludzi
<tomasz> chyba dla takich szarych jak ja windows jest bezpieczniejszy heh
<tomasz> wrzuce jakiegos nortona i juz heh
<BlessJah> tomasz: nie jest
<Psotnick> "Po co mam kupować antywirusa jak nikt mi nie wyśle wirusa, ani się nie włamie bo po co miałby to robić. Przecież nie mam nic ważnego."
<BlessJah> tomasz: wystarczy ograniczone zaufanie
<tomasz> w linuxie to ja np nie mam zielonego pojecia
<tomasz> nawet nie wiem czym co sprawdzic heh
<BlessJah> ale mozesz sie nauczyc
<BlessJah> w windowsie nie masz i nie bedziesz mial
<tomasz> pewnie z 5% uzytkownikow sie lapie o co chodzi a reszta wierzy bezgranicznie ze bezpieczne heh
<tomasz> dlaczego windows nie bedzie nigdy bezpieczny ?
<tomasz> mozna wszystko poblokowac na wejsciu tak jak w linuxie np
<Psotnick> bo jest closed source?
<BlessJah> tomasz: bo nie masz kontroli nad tym co sie dzieje z systemem
<BlessJah> tomasz: poza tym tak jak mowi Psotnick - windows ma zamkniete zrodla
<BlessJah> jak sa zrodla otwarte to jedynie niewielki odsetek szuka dziur w zlych celach
<BlessJah> czysta przekora
<BlessJah> jak z playstation
<BlessJah> nie hackowali
<sysek> lol
<BlessJah> ala jak zablokowali instalacje linuksa, to wszyscy zaczeli lamac zabezpieczenia
<tomasz> oj wydaje mi sie ze np znalezienie dziur w ubuntu juz ma znaczenie
<foreste> chyba podepne i zaktulizuje debiana
<sysek> to pewnie wina google
<tomasz> np dla samego ms windows
<Psotnick> nie po to, żeby piraty instalować tylko dla homebrew
<Psotnick> Hotz tak powiedział
<BlessJah> dobra
<BlessJah> spadam
<BlessJah> tomasz: zrób tego formata, bo nie moge ci dac 100% gwarancji
<tomasz> oki
<BlessJah> tomasz: i instaluj linuksa, i sie ucz
<BlessJah> to sie nie bedziesz musial martwic
<tomasz> za duzo tego
<sysek> jakies objawy tegowlamania?
<tomasz> a zycia coraz mniej
<tomasz> objawy to m in zuzycie procka duze
<BlessJah> tomasz: rok czy dwa lata i juz mozesz sie za mastera uwazac
<BlessJah> sysek: ja sladow nie zostawiam
<BlessJah> sysek: staram sie nie zostawiac
<BlessJah> dobra
 * BlessJah is away
<tomasz> skrypt samoniszczacy heh i juz
<BlessJah> tomasz: to sie nieco inaczej robi w dzisiejszych czasach
<tomasz> inaczej heh ?
<tomasz> inaczej sie chyba nie da heh
<tomasz> tfuu bez heh :P
<szymon_g> witam
<tomasz> hej
<mati75> ave
<Admc> takie pytanie od nupa
<Admc> jak ktoś ma zieloną kropkę w xchacie to jest opem, a jak ktoś ma czerwoną to co?
<Psotnick> Na freenode?
<Admc> niet
<Admc> na anthrochacie
<Admc> myślałem że to bez różnicy
<Psotnick> jest różnica
<Psotnick> Na FN masz tylko Opa i voice'a
<Psotnick> na niektórych są halfopy, ownerzy itp
<Admc> może to chodzi o to że ten co ma zieloną to ma opa tylko do wyjścia z pokoju
<Admc> a ten co ma czerwoną to ma opa zawsze
<Admc> tak przynajmniej jest na naszym kanale na anthrochacie
<Psotnick> nie wiem, nie znam się na anthrochacie, a tym bardziej na Xchacie
<tomasz> aa co to jest za polecenie :(){ :|:& };:  ?
<Admc> fork bomba
<Admc> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork-bomba
<tomasz> ze jak sie wpisze w terminal to zawiesi linuxa ? mozliwe to ?
<Admc> jak nie masz ustawionego limitu na procesy to się zawiesi
<Admc> ja sobie ustawiłem że user może odpalić 2048 procesów i dzięki temu fork-bomba nie działa
<tomasz> a gdzie sie to ustawia ?
<Admc> w googlach
<Admc> wpisz ograniczenie liczby procesów użytkownika linux
<Admc> i powinno ci wyskoczyć
<tomasz> i kazdy linux padnie jak nie bedzie mial ograniczenia ?
<Admc> tak
<Admc> ale tylko lamerzy nie ustawiają limitu
<tomasz> no to sie domyslam ze w ubuntu jest juz domyslnie ustawione
<Admc> ustawienie limitu procesów to jedna z podstawowych umiejętności administratora systemu linux
<Admc> chyba nie ma
<Admc> sprawdź czy się zawiesi :)
<Admc> na domyślnej konfiguracji powinien się zawiesić
<Admc> trzeba limit ustawić ręcznie
<tomasz> ale jak sie odpali procesy z ktorych kazdy zajmie procek dosc mocno to i 2tys limit moze byc za duzo ?
<Admc> tak
<Admc> ale procesy fork-bomby są "lekkie"
<tomasz> no tej co wkleilem zapewne tak heh
<Admc> każda fork-bomba ma jedno zadanie
<Admc> proces uruchamia dwa identyczne procesy
<Admc> których nie da się ubić killallem
<tomasz> a proces ktorego nie idzie ubic a dodatkowo jeszcze by cos liczyl grubszego
<tomasz> i to by sie rozmnazalo jeszcze
<Admc> w ułamku sekundy powstają miliardy procesów "dzieci" i system się po prostu zawiesza
<Admc> obecnie mam uruchomione 148 procesów z czego jeden jest aktywny
<Admc> więc limit 2048 może być zbyt duży
<tomasz> zaraz wyprobuje tamta bombe heh
<DaZ> ubuntki hakują forkbombami
<DaZ> :f
<tomasz> :D
<Dreadlish> elo
<tomasz> kiedys mialem taki link co na gg otwieral strone w przegladarce
<tomasz> wstawka z java jakas ale szkoda ze juz nie mam heh
<tomasz> na hiperlaczu sie opieralo ale byl jakis bug w gg i odpalal kod javy w nim zawarty
<tomasz> jak samo jak np gg Ci otwiera linki youtube w oknie heh
<tomasz> mozna jakas forkbombe zrobic heh
<Dreadlish> :(){ :|: }:; ?
<Admc> Panowie, wymyśliłem sobie taki komputer za 1500 zł: http://wklej.org/id/518668/
<Admc> co o tym sądzicie?
<tar-gz> sądzimy do dupy
<Dreadlish> i3 ssie
<Dreadlish> tyle
<Dreadlish> do reszty nie mam sie co czepić
<Admc> no to jaki zamiast i3?
<Admc> liczy się kasa
<Dreadlish> i5 albo phenom x4
 * tar-gz twierdzi, że niemowlaki są paskudne
<Admc> uuu
<Admc> i5 jest droższy o 200 zł
<Admc> trochę drogo
<Dreadlish> no to bierz phenoma x4
<Admc> i3 - 400 zł, i5 - 600 zł
<Admc> phenom jest na inny socket
<Dreadlish> i boli cie to?
<tomasz> no i zadzialalo heh
<tomasz> raz na jakis czas moglem lekko myszka poruszac
<tomasz> a tak to calkowita zamulka:D
<Dreadlish> bierzesz phenoma x4 955 i m3a770de
<Dreadlish> i jedziesz
<Dreadlish> reszta ta sama
<tomasz> powinni w ubuntu od razu dac to ograniczenie :D
<tar-gz> co z KDe4 postawić na netbooka?
<Dreadlish> kde4 + netbook = FUUUUUUUU
<tomasz> na netbooka najlepiej xubuntu
<Admc> tomasz: to się ciesz, u mnie się zawiesił od razu
<Admc> zaraz zobaczę po ile phenom stoi
<tomasz> no a masz 2 rczenie ?
<tomasz> rdzenie
<tomasz> po przesiadce z 1 rdzenia na dwa to juz jest inna bajka w ogole
<tar-gz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbTqqYCHg2A
<Admc> jednordzeniówkę mam
<Admc> nigdy nie miałem kompa z dwoma rdzeniami
<tomasz> no to bys poczul komfort
<Admc> w drugim kompie mam Athlona 3200+ i jak na 2005 rok to był świetny procesor
<Admc> do dzisiaj działa bardzo dobrze
<tomasz> glowna roznica to taka ze jak wlaczysz cos ciezkiego dla procka system dziala tak samo szybko
<tomasz> bo jedzie na drugim rdzeniu
<tomasz> albo Ci sie program wysypie i bierze 100% procka
<tomasz> wtedy tez nie ma problemu
<Admc> wie ktoś czy można ustawić gimpa tak żeby do liczenia używał gpu zamiast cpu?
<Diabelko> O, ciekawe
<Diabelko> Admc: ponoć via CUDA da się to jakoś ustawić
<tomasz> sterowniki chyba od grafy powinny przejac to
<tomasz> nie wiem dokladnie
<Diabelko> Admc: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gimp-gpu/
<Admc> gpu zazwyczaj stoi odłogiem to możnaby go zaprzęgnąć do roboty
<tomasz> a masz specjalna grafe pod to ?
<Admc> Last Update 2007-05-07
<Admc> troche lipa
<Admc> na razie nie mam
<Diabelko> No, ale ja nawet nie wiem czy działa :P
<Admc> ale muszę sprawdzić czy GTX460 obsługuje cuda
<Diabelko> obsługuje
<tomasz> ja np w druga strone dzialam :D
<tomasz> czesto symuluje funkcje grafy prockiem :D
<tomasz> bo mam intela marnego :D
<Diabelko> Admc: wszystkie karty nv z tej nowej serii chyba mają CUDA tak w ogóle
<Admc> nie wiem, ja się za bardzo nie znam
<Admc> sprzętem przestałem się interesować w okolicach 2008 roku
<Admc> znaczy przestałem śledzić nowinki itp.
<tomasz> http://www.nvidia.pl/object/io_1222785363609.html
<Diabelko> Admc: CUDA właśnie jest chyba z 2008 albo 7 roku
<tomasz> gimp moze wykorzystywac CUDA ale musi miec specjalne pluginy napisane pod to
<Diabelko> tomasz: no shit
<tomasz> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=76481
<Admc> bo mam taki plan, cpu wykorzystywać do streamingu obrazu przez internet a gimpa przerzucić do gpu
<kornicameister> sorki, że przeszkadzam ;-), ale słuszne jest założenie, że jak dam rozmiar węzła 50kb, to tym samym zaznaczę, że oczekuję wielkości plików rzędu 50kb ?
<tomasz> Diabelko1 ??
<Diabelko> tomasz: e?
<tomasz> a nic bo widze ze dwa podobne niki byly :D
<Diabelko> bo mi modem asterowy zdycha
<Admc> mieliście racje że i3 jest kiepski: http://www.hardcoreware.net/amd-vs-intel-100-150-dollar-cpu/2/
<DaZ> ogólnie intel teraz jest bez sensu
<DaZ> szkoda złota imo
<Admc> mnie dobija to że intel pakuje swoje gówniane  gpu do laptopów
<Diabelko> DaZ: zależy do czego
<tomasz> noo
<tomasz> sam mam intela :D
<tomasz> se moge pograc w UT :D
<Diabelko> a mi się podoba gpu intelowskie :>
<tomasz> GTA SA to juz jest szczyt dla niej :D
<Admc> :D
<Diabelko> jest małe, nie pali się, bierze mało prądu
<Admc> wg mnie jak gpu to tylko nvidia
<Diabelko> po co jakieś wymysły w laptopie biurowym?
<tomasz> niby tak
<tomasz> ale jak sprzet ma 5 lat  a bateria trzyma 5min to teraz bez roznicy w sumie:D
<Diabelko> gdyby nv zaproponowała taki wariant to bardzo chętnie :)
<qermit> Admc: ATI chyba lepsze teraz są
<Diabelko> tomasz: jak sprzęt ma 5 lat to już na bank nie jest biurowy, bo się nie nadaje :s
<tomasz> ogolnie intel 945gm to takie mega minimum
<Admc> qermit, ale pod linuxem ati to szajs
<tomasz> Diabelko,  nadaje sie :D
<Diabelko> tomasz: ta, jasne
<qermit> Admc: mówisz? w którym miejscu?
<tomasz> Hehe noo :D
<lisu> Admc: nvidia tak samo.
<Diabelko> Admc: to tylko stereotyp
<Diabelko> ati po prostu zasysa
<tomasz> Core Duo 2gb ram starcza :D
<Admc> qermit, w takim że nie mogę sobie pograć w gta3 na linuxie a na windowsie tak
<DaZ> mnie sie nie podoba gpu intelowskie
<qermit> Admc: twój pogląd jest z przed 2 lat pewnie conajmniej
<DaZ> jeszcze niech na ten procesor radio wepchną :f
<Diabelko> tomasz: core duo jest cienkie
<tomasz> ale do biura styka :D
<tomasz> w 3dmaksie nie pracuje:D
<Admc> Wracając do procesorów
<Diabelko> DaZ: przecież GPU intelowskie tylko w tych atomach highendowych jest
<Diabelko> a tak to w mobo
<Admc> Phenom ma mało cachce l2
<Admc> 2 MB, a core i3 ma już 4 MB
<tomasz> a tegra 2 myslicie ze dobra jest?
<Admc> tegra jest fajna, ale tylko do telefonów
<Diabelko> tomasz: może i jest fajna, trza mieć :>
<tomasz> noo fakt :D
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> musze sobie złożyć jakiś sprzęt za 3,50
<tomasz> hehe
<tomasz> to juz porzadny sprzet :D
<Diabelko> DaZ: 15 paczek zapałek i buduj
<DaZ> zapałki chyba też sobie nie poradzą z większymi dyskami
<DaZ> [;
<tomasz> ja polecam asus'a 1215n
<tomasz> netbook swietny :D
<Diabelko> tomasz: sprzęt, a nie laptopa
<tomasz> no wiem ze sprzet , ale za 3,5 tys to moze miec wszystko
<tomasz> ja tu dalem propozycje netbooka sprawnego nie za malego i wartego swojej ceny :D
<Diabelko> no właśnie, to po cholerę mu jakiś żałosny laptop? ;f
<tomasz> za 1,5tys ::D
<DaZ> jakaś śmieszna płyta główna, procesor, dysk, przykręcić to gdzieś i jazda [;
<Diabelko> DaZ: ze śmiesznych płyt głównych i procesorów to polecam gigabyte i amd ;f
<DaZ> chyba, że sobie znajde jakiś mały, w miare nowy dysk, bo to co mi robi za taki smieszny sprzęt ma problemy z moją starą 160
<tomasz> najwazniejszy jest zasilacz :D
<Admc> jak już wczoraj napisałem, od kiedy mam telefon z androidem nie potrzebuję laptopa
<DaZ> tia
<tomasz> androidem ?
<Admc> tak
<tomasz> a jak to jest w tym androidzie z instalacja softu
<tomasz> mozna na karcie instalowac?
<Admc> tak
<qermit> Admc: masz tam klawiature kwerty sprzetowa?
<Admc> nie mam
<qermit> to po co komu taki komputer
<Admc> używam klawiatury swype
<tomasz> z opini czytalem ze android wciaz raczkuje i ma rozne ograniczenia
<qermit> tomasz: na 2.3 chyba mozna
<qermit> a moze juz na 2.2
<Admc> widziałeś jak działa klawiatura swype
<tomasz> aaa
<Admc> ja mam androida 2.1 i też mogę
<Diabelko> Admc: jest gorsza od qwerty ;f
<Diabelko> takiej fizycznej
<Admc> musiałem zrobić tylko partycję ext2 na karcie pamięci
<qermit> Admc: kazda klawiatura ekranowa jest do bani
<Diabelko> bo jest ekranowa
<Admc> może dla ciebie
<Diabelko> qermit: ++
<Admc> dla mnie jest ok
<qermit> co najwyzej mozna sie nia pomasturbowac
<termi> hehehe
<Admc> pozdro
<tomasz> ja odkad mam symbiana to tez nie potrzebuje laptopa :P
<termi> qermit: specyficzni ludzie mowisz :D:D
<Diabelko> "HAI, LOOK BIATCH, I HAV NEU KEYBAOHD WITH SWYPE"
<tomasz> hehe
<qermit> właściwie to po co komu telefon którego trzea co pół dnia ładować
<tomasz> najlepsza klawiatura to numeryczna
<Admc> mój trzyma dwa dni
<tomasz> moj trzyma tydzien :D
<Admc> bo lubię się bawić telefonem
<qermit> Admc: pewnie lezy na półce z wygaszonym ekernem
<qermit> :E
<tomasz> hehe
<Diabelko> mój telefon kosztował złotówkę i trzyma tydzień
<tomasz> z wygaszonym systemem do minimum :D
<Admc> bardzo często słucham muzyki, używam wifi
<Diabelko> cała ta moc za złotówkę
<tomasz> ja dalem 200zl na allegro :D
<Admc> trzyma dwa dni bo zmieniłem jądro
<tomasz> ale jak poznalem jego mozliwociu to juz sie go boje heh
<Admc> i ustawiłem procesor na tryb smartass
<tomasz> korzystal ktos z pythona pod symbianem ? :D
<Admc> procesor podkręciłem do 614 MHz i śmigo
<termi> tomasz: ty?
<szymon_g> hm.. ten swype jest wygodniejszy niz normalna sprzetowa klawa?
<Admc> mój kolega ma wężyka napisanego w pythonie
<tomasz> termi ja :D
<Admc> na telefonie z symbianem
<Diabelko> szymon_g: sprzętowa? oczywiście, że nie
<termi> wiem tomasz caly dzien dzisiaj o tym trabisz
<tomasz> Admc a sterowal komorka przez BT z lapka :D?
<Diabelko> sprzętowej nic nie pobije
<tomasz> termi drugi raz :D
<Diabelko> tomasz: grałeś w Quake'a przez k800i?
<Diabelko> ja grałem!
<Admc> ja grałem
<tomasz> przez a nie na? :D
<Diabelko> przez
<Biszkopcik> ja gralem w cs na k800
<Biszkopcik> fuck yea
<Diabelko> podłączasz przez bt do komputra i sterujesz
<tomasz> ja nie mam k800 heh
<Admc> ja czasem steruję kompem przez vnc albo ssh
<Admc> przez wifi
<qermit> a ja mam klawiaturę do tego
<Admc> a grał ktoś w gta2 na telefonie
<tomasz> ja lubie pilotem na podczerwien w winampie przelaczac piosenki
<Admc> ?
<Biszkopcik> Admc: ja
<Admc> a ile masz fpsów?
<Admc> bo ja tak z 50
<Biszkopcik> w chuj
<Biszkopcik> Hajde finiszyn
<Admc> a jaki emulator?
<tomasz> ja gralem w gta pod emu gba :D
<Admc> gta na gba to dno
<termi> a sluchal ktos muzyki na fonie ?
<termi> :D:D:D
<Admc> gta2 na psx to prawdziwe gta
<tomasz> hehe
<Admc> termi, muszę tego spróbować
<termi> koniecznie
<tomasz> Admc ale nei sluchaj radia w komorce
<termi> dzwiek brzytwa
<tomasz> to juz jest masakra
<termi> sluchawki z odpustu za 5 zl
<termi> i miodzio leci
<termi> :)
<Admc> ja mam radio internetowe dzwięk jest ok
<tomasz> przez 3g ciagniesz? :D
<Admc> przez wifi
<Admc> szkoda kasy na 3g
<tomasz> ee to lepiej z kompa niz z tel heh
<tomasz> w sensie z zestawu audio :D chyba ze kome tam podlaczasz
<Admc> ja mam wifi w mieście więc korzystam
<termi> Admc: w calym miescie masz wifi
<tomasz> ja mam podobnie tylko ze nie mam wifi :D
<Admc> nie w całym
<Admc> w centrum
<Admc> ale to małe miasto
<tomasz> jak sie postarasz to wifi bedzie za free w wiekszosci miejsc :D
<Admc> 30 tys. mieszkańców
<Admc> jest centrum i dwa osiedla
<termi> co to za miasto
<termi> bo brzmi znajomo
<Admc> powiatowe :D
<termi> no
<termi> a dalej
<Admc> na osiedlu zawsze znajcie się "życzliwy" co ma niezabezpieczony router
<Admc> http://maps.google.pl/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=pl&geocode=&q=o%C5%82awa&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=O%C5%82awa,+O%C5%82awski,+Dolno%C5%9Bl%C4%85skie&z=13
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3b2leqt> (at maps.google.pl)
<termi> heh czesty tamtedy jezdzilem pociagiem do poznania :P
<termi> czesto*
<Admc> najstarsza linia kolejowa w polsce
<Admc> wrocław-oława
<Admc> oczywiście niemcy ją wybudowali
<termi> :)
<Admc> I always feel like Gabe Newell's wathing me
<Admc> o!
<Admc> jest flash player 10.3
<Admc> rc1
<Admc> ej, co jest
<Admc> freenode wysyła co chwilę do mnie: * #gabe-newell :No such nick/channel
<BlessJah> spojny zestaw skinow do aplikacji terminalowych...
<BlessJah> bedzie nieco roboty
<BlessJah> bedzie jeszcze wiecej, bo nie wszystkie appsy sie dadzą...
<BlessJah> mocp na później
<Admc> BlessJah, a po co ci te skiny? Dla estetyki czy to ma jakieś głębsze znaczenie?
<BlessJah> estetyka
<Admc> a nie szkoda ci czasu?
<BlessJah> Admc: korzystam glownie z konsoli, ale fajnie by bylo gdyby wszystko do siebie pasowalo
<Admc> wg mnie program ma działać a nie wyglądać
<BlessJah> no szkoda, bo takie ekg2 na przyklad sie cholernie ciezko robi
 * Kwpolska zabije rasqala
<BlessJah> Admc: odpal sobie mutt przy defaultowym configu
<BlessJah> Admc: bliskie nieuzywalnosci
<Admc> ja z konsolowych aplikacji używam tylko mocpa
<BlessJah> 3 linijki, jedna zmienia paski statusu na te znane z irssi, druga od cytatow a trzecia od zaznaczonej wiadomosci
<BlessJah> i mutt jest uzywalne
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: pokaz
<Admc> ja do maila używam interfejsu webowego
<Admc> nigdy nie byłem przekonany do klientół
<Admc> w*
<BlessJah> Admc: mnie zimbra doprowadza do szewskiej pasji
<Admc> altgr+w=ł
<BlessJah> i tez nie jestem przekonany do mutt
<Admc> dziwne
<BlessJah> ale wole mutt niz zimbrę
<BlessJah> Admc: normalne
<Kwpolska> dzisiaj do szewskiej pasji doprowadza mnie redland i rasqal
<Admc> odkryłem to już jakiś czas temu
<Admc> ale nie powinno tak byc
<Kwpolska> Admc: ja mam ae
<BlessJah> jest
<Kwpolska> Admc: mam hackowana klawiature
<Admc> układ klawiatury w linuxie jest do bani
<Kwpolska> z tego co widze na ML-ach to inni tez maja problemy
<Kwpolska> Admc: domyslny moze i tak
<Admc> różne znaki nie wiadomo po co
<Kwpolska> Admc: ale hackowany to nie
<Kwpolska> Admc: hackowany przydaje sie
<Admc> Kwpolska: pokaż swój .xmodmaprc
<Kwpolska> Admc: hah
<Kwpolska> Admc: ja mam patcha na globalny plik
<Admc> heh
<Admc> a jak to się robi?
<Kwpolska> /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pl
<Admc> ten plik ma dziwną składnię
<Kwpolska> Admc: no i?
<Kwpolska> Admc: ja mam patcha
<pawelubuntu> Witam serdecznie! Jestem świeżakiem i chciałbym się zapytać, jak można sprawdzić dokładne dane dot. karty sieciowej (chipset). Jakąś komendą w terminalu? Z góry dzięki. :)
<Ciaho> lspci
<Admc> lshw -c network
<Admc> lepsze, wyświetla więcej informacji
<pawelubuntu> "product: BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY" - super, o to chodziło. :) Pytam się, bo będę próbował aircrackować swoją sieć, ale słyszałem, że własnościowe sterowniki kart Broadcom się do tego nie nadają (nie przełącza mnie do trybu monitora).
<Admc> do hackowania najlepszy jest atheros
<Admc> przez co lepiej montować iso, przez loop czy fuse?
<pawelubuntu> To już wiem. :) Ale poczytam i pomęczę się z tym.
<jeff__> Witam, czy jest ktoś mi w stanie udzielić pomocy przy uruchomienu karty tv?
<NooSar> Elo.
<Admc> Co za ludzie
<Admc> Już któryś raz z kolei ktoś myśli, że jestem adminem na forum ubuntu
<NooSar> Admin powinien mieć przynajmniej opa.
<tomasz> no i stalo sie heh
<NooSar> Cóż takiego?
<tomasz> ktos mi na kompie pogrzebal
<tomasz> kadu mi zaczelo wariowac
<tomasz> jakies mega konferencje sie otwierac nawet nie wiem o co chodzi
<tomasz> konferecja z chyba paru tysiacami osobami co ich nie znam
<tomasz> i kazdy zaczal sie odzywac o co chodzi jakas masakra
<tomasz> moze ktos uzyl jakiegos skryptu
<tomasz> to tworzenia konferencji bo wszyscy mieli nr pokolei heh
<jeff160490> nie moge zmusic mojej karty tv aby wspolpracowala z tvtime
<jeff160490> jakies sugestie?
<jeff160490> videoinput: Can't get tuner info: Invalid argument cos takiego otrzymuje
<jeff160490> wykonalem modprobe bttv card=15, przeladowywujac modul
<jeff160490> karta na chipsecie bt849akpf, pod windowsem pracowala jako zoltrix tvmax
<BlessJah> tomasz: ja ci latam dziury a ty jakies niepewne linki klikasz???
<tomasz> jakies wiksy mi sie z kadu dzieja
<tomasz> konferencje mi wywalilo na nawet nie wiem ile osob heh
<tomasz> i nikogo ze znanych heh
<tomasz> ok juz wszystko wiem !
<tomasz> falszywy alarm
 * bastetmilo test 
<glucik> wiecie jak zrobic aby wine nie uruchamial mi automatycznie zainstalowanych programow ?
<glucik> tylko wybrane ?
<Nerihsa> jak automartycznie :?
<glucik> no np. teraz zainstalowalem sobie picase i otworzyl mi ja w wine
<tomasz> aaa
<tomasz> ze inastalujeszi automatycznie po tym wlacza ?
<glucik> taa
<tomasz> no to odznaczasz podczas instalacji
<tomasz> zazwyczaj
<tomasz> nie uruvhamiaj po zakonczeniu instalowania
<glucik> no ale jak juz mam zainstalowane
<tomasz> no to jak Ci sie wlaczaja wszystkie ?
<Dreadlish> re
<jeff160490> pomoze ktos z uruchomieniem karty tv ?
<Nerihsa> hm :?
<Dreadlish> hm?
<gjm> Dreadlish: wróciłeś?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> 2 kielony cytrynówki i 3 kompy naprawione
<Dreadlish> a polazłem na impreze
<Dreadlish> wbijanie do kogokolwiek wszystkim sie znudziło?
<grandz> mam problem z touchpad, moze ktos ma jakis pomysl co z nim zrobic?
<tar-gz> wyrzuć
<Kwpolska> tar-gz++;
<grandz> probowalem, nie pomoglo
<grandz> w sumie probowalem juz chyba wszystkigo
<tar-gz> to podłącz myszke
<tar-gz> na ubuntu masz taki problem?
<grandz> na ubuntu, myszka dziala ok, ale nie zawsze moge jej uzywac, dzialalo ok, az uzylem ctrl alt f7
<grandz> wtedy przestalo dzialac i od temtej pory nie dziala
<Kwpolska> grandz: skutki uzywania ubuntu
<tar-gz> grandz: masz xf86-input-synaptics?
<grandz> a nie wiem, gdzie to sprawdzic?
<Galahad> debry
<Galahad> :)
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> lisu: \o/
<BlessJah_> hm...
<BlessJah_> powiedzmy
<BlessJah> test
<BlessJah> brzydko
<BlessJah> BlessJah_: spadaj
<jacekowski> http://store.apple.com/us/product/H4867VC/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3NA&mco=MjE4ODE2MDU
<TheNumb> Elo ziąs!
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co to bylo wczoraj czy tam przedwczoraj?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: znowu dysk czy co?
<Dreadlish> heh
<jacekowski> zrob backupa
<Dreadlish> no to mam kiszke
<jacekowski> bo beda dysk wymieniac dzisiaj
<Dreadlish> bolec w zasilaczu utknął *aplauz*
<BlessJah> jacekowski: robię co godzinę
<BlessJah> teoretycznie jak padnie serwer, powinienem dostać sms
<BlessJah> ale z tymi smsami różnie bywa
<Galahad> a jaki system plików jest najszybszy ?
<jacekowski> zalezy do czego
<Galahad> do startu systemu :>
<BlessJah> Galahad: dowolny stawiany na ssd
<Galahad> ^^
<Galahad> ok ale jeśli mam ssd i wybór to który byłby najszybszy ?
<Galahad> hmm
<TheNumb> czester: Hey Sebastian, how’s it going??
<Kwpolska> Galahad: rzuc kostka
<Kwpolska> Galahad: 1 to reiserfs, 2, 3, 4 to ext, 5 to jfs, 6 to brtfs
<gjm> http://gjm.rootedker.nl/screenshot.png
<gjm> dobry pulpit nie jest zły
<Galahad> hmm to aż tak nie ma znaczenia ?
<Galahad> gjm, fajna tapeta
<tar-gz> w sumie pobawiłbym się troche fluxem
<gjm> niby brat openbox'a a jednak mi nie odpowiada
<tar-gz> mi jakoś bardziej od openboksa
<gjm> te pipemenu w pytkę co ma wszytko i jeszcze więcej
<gjm> jesteś hardkorem? fvwm!
<Galahad> hmm ciekawe ...jeden system wstaje mi 45s z ext4 a drugi starszy sytem z reiserfs wstaje mi 30s i nie wiem czy to wina dysku czy systemu plików hmm
<tar-gz> http://i.imgur.com/a8bzJ.jpg
<tar-gz> http://www.otofotki.pl/img16/obrazki/hm5422_screenshot2.png
<tar-gz> http://www.otofotki.pl/img17/obrazki/yi2687_2011-01-10-221419_1024x768_scrot.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4ej4tvb> (at www.otofotki.pl)
<Galahad> skąd bierzecie tapety ?
<tar-gz> googl
<DaZ> s internetuw
<jacekowski> Galahad: reiser jest ogolnie szybszy jak masz duzo mniejszych plikow
<jacekowski> Galahad: badz ogolnie duzo pliko
<Galahad> ktoś kiedyś mi podał fajną stronę z tapetami ale zgubiła mi się :(
<DaZ> 4walled
<DaZ> eh, widać 4walled też zepsuli >:
<tar-gz> Hmmm moze crunchbanga sobie postawie ....
<gjm> Galahad: wallbase.net
<Galahad> jacekowski, noo 15 sekund to jest różnica a jeden system mam obciążony (grafika,wifi,codekietc)a drugi (fedora) czysty i taka różnica zaskoczyło to mnie totalnie
<gjm> tar-gz: crunchbang = ubuntu + openbox
<gjm> that's not god idea
<jacekowski> Galahad: reiser jest wolniejszy jak masz duze pliki
<gjm> good*
<Galahad> jacekowski, wniosek z tego że do startu systemu jest lepszy ?
<jacekowski> ta
<Galahad> hmm...
<gjm> Galahad: gdzieś miałem artykuł o tym
<Galahad> a do dużych plików to który najszybszy jest ?
<tar-gz> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=madbox
<Galahad> mam ochotę sprawdzić zmieniając system puki jeszcze jest Linux nowy niezasiedlony i porównać :)
<tar-gz> to też moze być całkiem niczego sobie
<Galahad> hmm czyli reiserfs załatwia start systemu ale wolniej wczytuje np gierke ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> gierki to tez duzo losowych odczytow
<jacekowski> z malych plikow przewaznie
<jacekowski> ale jak np. chcesz uzywac reisera do skladowania filmow
<jacekowski> obrazow iso
<jacekowski> takich rzeczy
<jacekowski> to xfs jest lepszy
<jacekowski> tylko upewnij sie ze masz upsa
<Galahad> hmm
<lisu> jacekowski: a dla średniej ilości *.doc *.docx? reiser? xfs? a może ext3?
<Galahad> czyli na główną partycje najlepszy reiserfs natomiast na home lepszy xfs ?
<jacekowski> reiser
<jacekowski> zalez co w home trzymasz
<lisu> jacekowski: w homie, doc'e, ups jest,  ważne, aby szybciutko zapisywało i odczytywało przykładowo 1000 pliczków w sekundzie
<Galahad> hmm najlepiej utworzyć oddzielna partycje xfs specjalnie na większe pliki typu np filmy ?
<jacekowski> Galahad: ta
<jacekowski> lisu: reiserfs sobie z tym da rade
<Galahad> ciekawe ze tak też można optymalizować system :)
<TheNumb> lisu: ZFS!
<lisu> jacekowski: takteż myślałem. Patrzyłem na porównanie różnych systemów i wypadło na reiser, tylko pewnie 4 a nie 3, ale wolę jeszcze nieco zasięgnąć języka.
<lisu> TheNumb: explain.
<Galahad> ok to napiszę jak przeformatuje z ext4 na reiserfs i umieszczę nań główny system plików czy jest różnica :)
<jacekowski> lisu: 3 lepiej
<jacekowski> lisu: 4 jest niedokonczony
<jacekowski> a zfs pod linuxem to pomylka
<TheNumb> jacekowski: nie pod linuksem ;p
<TheNumb> Jakaś OpenIndiana albo chociaż FreeBSD.
<gjm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl2tvHpasFs - Sprawa w toku
<TheNumb> gjm: Fuj.
<lisu> właśnie... coś czytałem ze gostka przymknęli jednak i chyba niedokonczył... czy coś.
<TheNumb> lisu: murderfs :3
<gjm> TheNumb: łot?
<TheNumb> gjm: hh/rap
<jacekowski> killerfs
<gjm> TheNumb: co? metal lepszy?
<gjm> słucham róźnej muzyki
<Galahad> ok spadam ....burza
<lisu> Galahad: rób foty
<lisu> wyszedł.
<gjm> np. teraz - Fukkk Off - Rave Is King
<gjm> przekocur
<Dreadlish> poszukuje zasilacza do eee serii 1005 lub z podobnym wtykiem
<Dreadlish> nie musi być działający
<Dreadlish> byle by kabel był
<jacekowski> tam zwykly cannon jest przeca
<TheNumb> lisu: Biszkopcik odpalił live streama :)
<TheNumb> Z burzy :3
<TheNumb> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bioshock78
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a co, chcesz urżnąć kabelek? <:
<Dreadlish> tak
<lisu> e po ciulu burza ;p
<lisu> tutaj są moje foty z różnych wyładowań: https://picasaweb.google.com/tomeksmtp/Burza?feat=directlink
<TheNumb> U mnie ładnie sadzi, ale nie mam kamerki na USB. Laptopa nie wystawię przez okno ;f
<fi9o> A u mnie cisza i spokoj
<fi9o> TheNumb: Gdzie mieszkasz? Bo nie wiem czy dojdzie do mnie?
<fi9o> Wczoraj z rana to byla nawet burza
<ntat> lisu, jak robisz zdjęcia burzy? Seria zdjęć?
 * lisu czeka na okazję robienia fotek w czasie burzy.
<TheNumb> fi9o: Breslau
<TheNumb> Festung Breslau :P
<lisu> ntat: aparat na okno i własne ustawienia, migawka 15", przesłona 5.6, odstęp zdjęć 1 minuta, iso 64... manual focus [infinity] i jazda
<lisu> te ostatnie foty nie robiłem na manual focus tylko auto [zapomniałem ustawic], ale i tak niezłe wyszły.
<ntat> lisu, to z częstotliwością 1 zdjęcie na minutę udaje Ci się złapać błysk?
<lisu> ntat: jak widać.
<lisu> ntat: zdjęcie robi co minutę, ale naświetlanie 15 sekund trwa, wieć coś tam uchwyci.
<gjm> gdzie pada?
<ntat> u mnie spokój, trochę wcześnie i trochę grzmiało
<ntat> ;)
<ntat> *wcześniej padało
<TheNumb> U mnie pada :D
<Dreadlish> u mnie cisza
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: przed burzą :#
<lisu> TheNumb: foto przygotuj.
<TheNumb> lisu: ciekawe czym <:
<TheNumb> Chyba komórką ;]
<ntat> heh może ja spróbuję zrobić zdjęcie ale kompaktem chyba nie da rady;)
<TheNumb> Mam teą chujowego kompakta.
<TheNumb> też*
 * lisu ma kompakta.
 * Dreadlish ma nikona d9
<lisu> Dreadlish: jaka optyka?
<ntat> już się zaczyna chwalenie...:P
<Dreadlish> obiektyw 55-105 bodaj
<lisu> Dreadlish: mniodzio :)
<Dreadlish> jeszcze 4 soczewki do makro gdzieś se leżą
<lisu> najbardziej uniwersalny.
<Dreadlish> i sąsiad ma teleobiektyw
<lisu> Dreadlish: ja mam odpowiednik 35mm, czyli: 26-676mm :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<lisu> możliwości kadrowania zajebiste
<lisu> dość jasny obiektyw... jak na kompakt, w sumie zadowoly jestem
<Dreadlish> w zasadzie to tego nikona to siostra używa
<Dreadlish> ja tam czasem sie nim pobawie
<Dreadlish> robiła dzisiaj foty na przysłonie 36...
<lisu> ja nie kupowałem lustrzany, bo dupa ze mnie nie fotograf, a taki kompakt to chyba bardziej uniwersalny, nie jest za ciężki, nie trzeba nosić torby z kilkoma obiektywami... po prostu "do wszystkiego, czyli do niczego ;)"
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - to w zasadzie ojca jest bo mu do roboty czasem trzeba
<lisu> a... jak ojca to ... "co twoje to i moje, a co moje to nie ruszaj.." hehe
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> tylko u niego łatwo coś sobie przywłaszczyć
<lisu> standard
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<Dreadlish> ostatnio jego używał z dwa miesiące temu
<ntat> https://picasaweb.google.com/tatarynowicz82/MacroWN95?authkey=Gv1sRgCPT2jZSS8ZjSpwE&feat=directlink
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3o3kpzd> (at picasaweb.google.com)
<ntat> to moje macro zrobione telefonem z dodatkową soczewką:)
<lisu> ntat: gdzieś miałem lepsze makro... zrobione n6630 x)
<lisu> ntat: ... 1.3 Mpixela
<ntat> :]
<ntat> Ja musiałem sobie zrobić "obiektyw":D
 * lisu robi foto nokią 6630
 * TheNumb robi foto nokią 6220 Classic
<ntat> Fajnie się filmy kręci w makro:)
<ntat> Ostatnio musiałem zrobić operację na telefonie, żeby odłączyć czerwoną diodę, która zapalała się zawsze podczas kręcenia filmu a w makro to przeszkadzało
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> z zasilaczem nvm
<Dreadlish> wyjąłem sobie sam bolec ze starego ;d
<sysek> .
<TheNumb> ,
<TheNumb> ntat: w makro? Ja tam wolę kręcić w tesco.
<lisu> trochę fotek makro: https://picasaweb.google.com/tomeksmtp/Makro?feat=directlink
<lisu> od razu widać, które cyfrówką, a które telefonem. Z resztą w meta informacje są.
<TheNumb> lisu: ale fajnie, widać aparat liżący :D
<patryk> siemacie mam pytanie
<Guest60450> mam mplayer i mam problem z odtwarzaniem dvd
<lisu> TheNumb: liżący?
<Nerihsa> mhm
<TheNumb> lisu: ta trąbka.
<Guest60450> mianowicie jest chapter i nie moge nacisnać ani start ani wybór sceny
<TheNumb> muchy
<Guest60450> brakuje mi jakiejs wtyczniki
<lisu> TheNumb: aaa... kurde dopiero załapałem x)
<lisu> kurde juz nie kojarze, pora spac.
<lisu> Guest60450: use vlc.
<Guest60450> vlc tez w tym teog nie mam
<ntat> Guest25807, czego nie masz w VLC?
<lisu> dobra panie/panowie - idę odpoczywać, jutro 5 pobudka, wiec pare godzin snu się należy. Milej nocy.
<ntat> lisu, cześć
<mombuele> Guest60450: <ntat> Guest25807, czego nie masz w VLC?
<ntat> VLC -> Media -> Otwórz płytę -> DVD
<office-> hm
<Admc> Mam pytanie związane z dpkg
<Admc> jak to jest zrobione, że można aktualizować program który jest uruchomiony?
<Admc> z tego co pamiętam na windowsie się tak nie da
<Enlik> Admc: tylko że taka aktualizacja nie robi tak, że program używa nowych plikow - uzywa (lub jest uruchamiany ze) starych
<Enlik> A mozliwe  IMO dlatemu, że nawet jak plik jest w użyciu , to w przeciwienstwie do Windowsa taki np. plik programu można modyfikować
<Admc> dzięki
<jacekowski> Admc: windows przy otwarciu domyslnie blokuje plik, w linuxie musisz samemu plik zablokowac
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: ty piszesz na jl?
<foreste> ale goraco po winie xd
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: nie, tylko robię skład. A co?
<glucik> siemka
<Dreadlish> nic
<Dreadlish> tak o pytałem
<foreste> \lol
<foreste> sa nowe stery nvidia
<foreste> 270.xx ;>
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: aha.
<foreste> zw
<foreste> instal acja sterow
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-26
<lisu> re
<Wizard> cześć
<gjm> Bry
<Wizard> eh, czemuż ach czemuż pliki .form z netbeans i pliki .form z intellij to dwie różne rzeczy?
<qermit> Wizard: żeby życie miało smaczek
<Wizard> raz dziewczynka, raz..
<fi9o> robaczek!
<qermit> fi9o: nie mam więcej pytań o twojego mikropenisa
<fi9o> (;
<fi9o> Taki ladny dzien, ze nawet mi sie z nikim sprzeczac nei chce ;)
<Wizard> buuu
<Wizard> nie jest łądny
<Wizard> całe 4 dni wolnego zmarnowane na jakieś rodzinne obiady
<Wizard> dzisiaj to sobie pizzę zamówię na obiad, bo już nie mogę patrzeć na kotlety :S
<qermit> hmm a ja kupie sobie taką obleśną za 2zł i wstawie do mikrofali
<Wizard> qermit: je
<Dreadlish> elo
<mati75> re
<TheNumb> qermit: mi też kup.
<qermit> TheNumb: nie stać mię
<Wizard> to za robotę się weź
<Wizard> w stolycy w końcu mieszkasz ;)
<Wizard> tam ponoć praca na ulicy leży
<Wizard> godejo
<qermit> Wizard: leży, ale schylić się nie chce
<mati75> Wizard: stoi pod latarnią
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<kasiawska> dzień dobry
<Wizard> cześć kasiawska
<Dreadlish> no elo kasia ;p
<Dreadlish> ha
<Dreadlish> jacekowskiemu padł serwer
<Dreadlish> [*]
<Dreadlish> aaa
<Dreadlish> mówił że dyski będą wymieniać
<kasiawska> ja to po świętach muszę zainwestować w nową wątrobę :/
<Dreadlish> bo?
<kasiawska> bo zaczęłam pić w piątek a wytrzeźwiałam dziś rano
<kasiawska> zakrzywiła mi się czasoprzestrzeń
<kasiawska> i nie pamiętałam gdzie spałam 2 noce hah - ale już pamiętam, jest ok
<gjm> kasiawska++
<soee> ma ktos chwilkę?
<Dreadlish> każdy ma chwile
<soee> ok jestem w tej chwili poza domem a chciałbym odpalić skrypt i przekonwerotwać czcionkę, może ktoś u siebie to zrobić i podeslać mi już przekonwertowaną ? :)
<soee> tutajk jest skrypcik: http://www.stuermer.ch/blog/convert-otf-to-ttf-font-on-ubuntu.html
<buharin> hej
<buharin> ktoś podpowie co jest źle z tą linią
<buharin> fstream in(str, ios::in);
<Wizard> a co kompilator krzyczy?
<vasco_> witam
<maniakss> witam
<maniakss> jest jakis program na linuxa do obslugi telefonow nokii? COs jak PC Suite
<gjm> może gammu?
<Kwpolska> maniakss: a-po-co-ci-to 1.0
<maniakss> Kwpolska, potrzebne, do np instalowania programow na symbiana
<Kwpolska> maniakss: wywalTenTelefon 2.0
<maniakss> no pewnie, wywal telefon bo go linux nie obsluguje
<Kwpolska> maniakss: design flaw
<Kwpolska> maniakss: normalne telefony potrafia instalowac aplikacje bez komputera
<vasco_> panowie ja z jednym szybkim pytaniem bo przegladajac google troche sie zgubilem
<Kwpolska> vasco_: hm?
<maniakss> Kwpolska, ale to jest nokia i jej symbian.. wiem ze to jest nieudolny system
<vasco_> jak ma byc ustawiona karta wi-fi by udostepniala neta na kilka kompow master czy ad-hoc
<maniakss> ale jednak mam telefon to chce go uzywc
<buharin> 	Type
<buharin> no matching function for call to ‘std::basic_fstream<char>::basic_fstream(std::string&, const std::ios_base::openmode&)’	main.cpp	
<Kwpolska> buharin: niestety, moja szklana kula nie pokazuje kodu w cpp.
<buharin> xD
<Kwpolska> poza tym -- skonczyla mi sie subskrypcja i nie znalazlem loophole'u.
<maniakss> http://wammu.eu/phones/nokia/2107/ ok, wammu obsluguje moj telefon
<buharin> jaki to link byl gdzie kod sie kompilowal w przegladarce?
<Kwpolska> buharin: nierobtak.su
<Kwpolska> buharin: kompiluj na GCC w domu, ew. na shellu
<buharin> kompiluje i nie dziala
<buharin> xD
<buharin> chcialem ci kod pokazac
<Kwpolska> buharin: to prosze. paste.pocoo.org
<gjm> wklej.org
<Kwpolska> gjm: ssie
<Kwpolska> gjm: ja wole pocoo
<vasco_> wie ktos czy nie bardzo
<Kwpolska> vasco_: google wie
<maniakss> vasco_, ocb?
<gjm> vasco_: ocb?
<Kwpolska> 11:20 < vasco_> jak ma byc ustawiona karta wi-fi by udostepniala neta na kilka kompow master czy ad-hoc
<buharin> http://wklej.org/id/519068/
<vasco_> Kwpolska: mowie Ci ze sie zgubilem jedni twierdza ze musi to byc master inni ad-hoc
<maniakss> hmm, moze poprobuj? ktore bedzie dzialac
<Stirlitz> w ad-hoc tylko 1 urządzenie
<gjm> Kwpolska: master
<gjm> tabfail
<gjm> vasco_: master
<vasco_> Stirlitz: gjm dzieki wielkie
<Kwpolska> vasco_: rzuc kostka, parzyste to adhoc, nieparzyste to master
<gjm> vasco_: nie masz gnome-network-manager'a?
<Kwpolska> gjm: a jest takie cos? nie chocdzi o nm-applet?
<gjm> o to chodzi
<gjm> nie pamiętam
<vasco_> gjm: nie :)
<vasco_> debian jest bez x-ow :)
<gjm> chyba że
 * Kwpolska woli netcfg
<buharin> Kwpolska, wychodzi na to
<buharin> ze jest przeciazony operator
<blessjah> badabum
<Wizard> japieprzę
<sysek> :o
<Wizard> dopiero 11:30
<BlessJah> Wizard: ktos nie spi zeby spac mogl ktos
<gjm> np. Ja
<sysek> Wizard: chyba juz
<BlessJah> gjm: jak jestes taki ranny ptaszek, to zerknij kiedy wychodzilem
<gjm> 10:38 -!- BlessJah [blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<BlessJah> no
<BlessJah> to system działa prawie idealnie
<Wizard> magiczny clean pomógł
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> czasami nienawidzę tej roboty
<Wizard> There are currently no endpoints deployed
<Wizard> nawet często :S
<sysek> Wizard: a co psujesz?
<BlessJah> gdzie sie zazwyczaj blokady (*.lock) trzyma?
<Wizard> przerabiam webservice z servletu na ejb
<Wizard> BlessJah: /var/run?
<BlessJah> Wizard: mam w /tmp i w /var katalogi lock
<BlessJah> jeden z nich chyba recznie tworzylem
<BlessJah> w /var sie trzyma
<Wizard> no to po co pytasz, jak wiesz? :D
<BlessJah> nie wiedzialem
<BlessJah> sprawdzalem
<Wizard> ;P
<buharin> Wizard, no juz poprawilem czesc
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> co było nie tak?
<buharin> fstream wczytuje
<buharin> tylko char
<buharin> teraz jeszcze jedno : D
<buharin> set_type(plik);  void set_type(fstream in)
<buharin> to wywoływanie funkcji nie gra
<Wizard> a czym jest plik?
<buharin> .txt
<Wizard> zmienna plik
<Kwpolska> buharin: a pokaz zrodlo i plik?
<buharin> fstream plik(str, ios::in);
<buharin> niby powinno
<buharin> ktoś to odpalał na kompilatorze windowsowskim to chodziło mu
<Kwpolska> buharin: a to jest gcc
<buharin> błędu nie widze
<Wizard> co to za zwyczaje, żeby 4GB ramu było mało :/
<buharin> ja dziekuje
<buharin> o co chodzi
<buharin> :S
<lisu> re
 * lisu rzuca sobie rjkami do kosza
<BlessJah> ryjkami? rękami? czy masz po prostu za duzo koncowek a za malo kabli?
<BlessJah> potnij je sobie i pozaciskaj
<lisu> BlessJah: właśnie oberwanymi, jak ludzie nie potrafią przepiąć, to urywają... uzbierało się juz tego troche
<BlessJah> eee
<BlessJah> urwane?
<lisu> a rjtek to juz nie mam
<BlessJah> jak to mozna urwać?
<lisu> te dzyngle urwane i wypada z gniazdka
<BlessJah> aaa
<BlessJah> blokada
<lisu> tak, pseudo zatrzask
<lisu> ogladam star warsy i serwer stawiam, ... nudy
<BlessJah> lisu: http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/zepsute-wtyczki-ethernetowe-rj45/
<BlessJah> lisu: nigdy nie probowalem, ale wyglada obiecujaco
<lisu> dobre
<BlessJah> lisu: możesz spróbować
<lisu> BlessJah: nie chce mi się, wywaliłem stare rjki w kosz
<gjm> fajny patent
<gjm> ale mam sporo kabli ;>
<lisu> chyba zakupie ze 100 rjtek i po sprawie
<lisu> kurde ide po kase na rjtki, nie będę mcgyverem x)
<blessjah> dziwne
<blessjah> od czego moglem zaliczyc pad X?
<blessjah> logi nic nie pokazują
<blessjah> Apr 25 20:33:42 localhost ekg2: Oh, oh, it's an error! possibly I die!
<blessjah> hm...
<blessjah> :-)
<blessjah> dobra, w logach za duzo linijek od nouveau, postawmy sobie nvidię
<gjm> blessjah: nv ssie
<gjm> tzn. nouveau
<blessjah> gjm: nouveau
<blessjah> gjm: nv za słabe jest
<blessjah> gjm: nvidia (przynajmniej jeszcze niedawno) blokowała mi dostep do tty
<Wizard> kuwa, mam dość
<Wizard> jakiś lekki wm?
<gjm> openbox!
<Wizard> ma mieć menu, ramki okien z przyciskami i tray
<Wizard> nie ma traya
<gjm> tint2
<gjm> i ogień!
<Wizard> kupa, nie podoba mi się
<Wizard> najlepiej żadnego gtk i qt
<gjm> awesome?
<Wizard> tiled, odpada ;P
<Wizard> zostaje fvwm, icewm i fluxbox
<blessjah> Wizard: openbxo+tint2
<blessjah> Wizard: awesome jest nie tylko tiled
<blessjah> w tym momencie wlasnie mam jako floating
<Wizard> jest też brzydki jak nieboskie stworzenie
<Wizard> ;P
<gjm> blessjah: popieram. openbox + tint2
<blessjah> jakbyś był piękny, to nie siedziałbyś tu teraz
<gjm> Wizard: http://gjm.rootedker.nl/screenshot.png
<blessjah> gjm: prawy dolny, co to?
<blessjah> gjm: wyglada na jakis edytor, z numeracji linii wnioskuje niesmialo ze moze cos do kodzenia
<gjm> blessjah: leafpad
<blessjah> gjm: eee, liczylem na cos bardziej pr0
<gjm> a masz coś bardziej pro?
<gjm> w ten deseń?
<gjm> pr0*
<blessjah> no... na razie nano
<Kwpolska> blessjah: nano ssie
<Kwpolska> blessjah: patrz nine unix veteran sysadmin traits
<Kwpolska> blessjah: 3. uzywamy vi, szczegolnie vima, nie emacsa, a na pewno nie nano czy pico
<blessjah> Kwpolska: vi jest domyslnym edytorem wiekszosci distro
<gjm> Kwpolska: http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/literowka-w-kodzie-potrafi-niezle-namieszac/#more-3773
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6g8d4xr> (at niebezpiecznik.pl)
<blessjah> brb
<Kwpolska> gjm: facet wszedl w tryb replace
<Kwpolska> i tego nie zauwazyl
<gjm> co ty widzisz w tym vi?
<Kwpolska> gjm: zacytuje linux vs windows
<Kwpolska> gjm: jak w twoim ukochanym edytorze usunac 5 slow bez pomocy myszy?
<gjm> edytor tekstu skomplikowany bardziej niż nie-wiadomo-co
<gjm> Kwpolska: nie wiem
<Kwpolska> gjm: vim jest skomplikowany jak nie potrafisz uzywac
<Kwpolska> gjm: tak samo emacs
<Kwpolska> gjm: ctrl+shift+→ ctrl+shift+→ ctrl+shift+→ ctrl+shift+→ ctrl+shift+→ ctrlx
<Kwpolska>  d5w
<Kwpolska> vs d5w*
<blessjah> no, driver nvidii działa
<blessjah> ale tty nadal niedostepne
<ntat> A mi gedit przypadł do gustu. Zwłaszcza z emulatorem terminala w panelu dolnym. Wcześnie używałem mcedit i do tej pory mam do niego sentyment:)
<ntat> *Wcześniej
<Kwpolska> ntat: dobrych edytorow nie znasz
<ntat> Kwpolska, ten jest dla mnie dobry, z resztą dobry to pojęcie wzgędne
 * lisu pokonfigurował firewallek, teraz testy
<kichawa> kumpel zrobil update do 11.04
<kichawa> nie wstaja mu xy podejrzewam ze to stery do nvidii
<kichawa> tam grub2 juz jest ? bo nie mozna zadnego recovery kernela wybrac
<blessjah> kichawa: jest
<blessjah> kichawa: od dawna
<lisu> kurde, po jaki grzyba swap na serwerze, który będzie stał i udostępniał troche miejsca?
<blessjah> lisu: ile ramu?
<lisu> 2GB
<blessjah> to lepiej wez ze dwa giga swapa strzel
<blessjah> o ile nie zal ci dysku
<kichawa> blessjah: jak wyedytowac opcje bootowania
<kichawa> bo zaraz bede musial sie chrootowac :<
<lisu> dysku nie żal, ale zastanawiam się po co... i tak nie będzie takiego obciążenia, zeby swapu użyło cos
<kichawa> to nie rob co za problem [;
<lisu> blessjah: aktualnie 32MB zajęte z ramu, procek na 0.0% x)
<blessjah> lisu: jestem lepszy
<blessjah> lisu: 29 mega zajete
<blessjah> przy czym ja mam 238MB zamiast 2048...
<lisu> blessjah: tak testuje, bo dostałem nowy sprzet, próbuje coś na tym zrobić, ale jak nie ma macierzy, to sobie proste udostępnianie plików i partycje backupową zrobie i tyle
<kichawa> hmm jak zmienia sie opcje bootowania w ubu ?
<lisu> ale dałem dupy, kurde włączyłem kopie partycji do crona, zapomniałem o UUID i teraz kasze mi robi ;/
<lisu> blessjah: kojarzysz, czemu exim4 tak długo wstaje na starcie?
<blessjah> niet
<blessjah> zastanawiam sie co sie dzieje z moja karta dzwiekowa
<lisu> kurde za 1 razem poszło szybciutko, a po restarcie wisi
<blessjah> i czemu nadal mam problem z czarnym ekranem na tty przy sterowniku nvidii
<blessjah> mimo ze nvidia kilkukrotnie odtrabila rozwiazanie problemu
<tomasz> jeszcze dwa dni ! :D
<firemark> tomasz: do?
<tomasz> no wyjdzie ubuntu 11.04 wersja normalna :D
<firemark> Ech
<tomasz> co eh ?
<firemark> ty się chłopcze na maturę ucz bo już tuż tuż!
<tomasz> hehe
<tomasz> linuxa sie ucze teraz
<tomasz> ksiazeczke nawet do niego zakupilem heh
<tomasz> leksykon kieszonkowy - linux komendy i polecenia, kto ma ten wie o co chodzi :D
<Diabelko> tomasz: to bes sęsu
<Diabelko> tomasz: lepiej sobie czytać dokumentację gentoo albo many poleceń
<Diabelko> więcej się nauczysz.
<tomasz> no ale tam jest juz z grubsza opisane o co chodzi
<tomasz> dobrze przeczytac jest i dopiero zaczac cos robic heh
<tomasz> tylko szukam jeszcze ksiazki z opisem budowy linuxa
<Ciaho> budowy?
<tomasz> nie tylko zarzadzania nim
<Diabelko> tomasz: mówię Ci poważnie z tym handbookiem gentoo - on jest opisany szczegółowo i dla tych, co nigdy linuksa nie widzieli. Nie musisz instalować i będziesz rozumiał i tak o co chodzi.
<Diabelko> spytaj firemarka
<Diabelko> firemark: potwierdź mu :P
<tomasz> ogolnie to wiem ze jest bootloader kernel z modulami i najkladka graficzna
<tomasz> ale jak to wszystko dokladnie jest powiazane to juz gorzej
<tomasz> np jakie jest minimum zeby system linux ruszyl ?
<tomasz> musi byc boot i kernel i co jeszcze
<tomasz> zeby sie logowanie i konsola pojawila
<Diabelko> powłoka :>
<tomasz> oo powloka jakas sh
<tomasz> i to wystarcza ?
<Diabelko> tomasz: tak
<Diabelko> oczywiście nie będziesz mógł zrobić z niego nic
<tomasz> ew kompilator jakis
<Ciaho> ekhm tomasz a po co Ci to wiedzieć dokładnie?
<Diabelko> ale wybootuje
<Diabelko> Ciaho: ciekawy jest i tyle ;)
<tomasz> no jak bym chcial swoja dystrybucje zrobic na bazie jadra linuxa
<Diabelko> tomasz: rofl
<Diabelko> Ciaho: jednak nie :d
<Ciaho> D:
<tomasz> swoj menadrzer plikow itp
<tomasz> menadzer
<tomasz> lol
<tomasz> ogolnie system bez wodotryskow
<tomasz> w wersji tekstowej heh
<tomasz> jak dos
<Diabelko> tomasz: jest pełno systemów bez środowisk graficznych i menedżerów okien
<Diabelko> wystarczy poszukać
<tomasz> no ale  chce sie dowiedziec jak to jest powiazane jakie katalogi i pliki konfig sa potrzebne
<Ciaho> a jakiego distro używasz teraz?
<tomasz> ubuntu
<tomasz> ooo
<Diabelko> tomasz: zasadniczo nie wiem po co Ci taka wiedza, skoro nawet podstaw nie znasz.
<tomasz> potestuje na vboxie jakas dystrybucje
<tomasz> no dlatego potrzebuje ksiazke zeby poznac heh
<Ciaho> tomasz: może postaw sobie debiana
<Ciaho> i zobaczymy czy cie pokona
<Diabelko> pokona
<tomasz> debiana kiedys stawialem ale to juz z 8lat temu
<Diabelko> Ciaho: bo debian nie ma full śmieci do repo i konfiguratorów graficznych domyślnie
<Diabelko> więc tomasz przegra :p
<tomasz> 7plyt cd zajmowal :D
<Ciaho> ja dałem sobie siana z lennym po tygodniu
<tomasz> ale to kumpel mnie wspieral bo tak to nie mialem w ogole pojecia o linuxie
<Ciaho> jak usiłowałem compiza odpalić i nie chciał szłać
<tomasz> mam jeszcze nawet go debian 3 woody heh
<tomasz> ale nie bylo jakos wiekszych problemow
<tomasz> ale wtedy to sie compizem nie bawilem
<Ciaho> tomasz: a to na co Ci system bez środowiska graficznego? jakiś serwer?
<tomasz> nie, pisze programy konsolowe i chcialem na nim odpalic
<tomasz> pod swoj wlasny system
<gjm> lol
<tomasz> no co D
<tomasz> :D
<bla_bla_bla> evning
<tomasz> ogolnie linux ciekawa i darmowa sprawa wiec warto sie z nim zaznajomic
<bla_bla_bla> jest jakiś programik do zmienienia "analoga" w gamepadzie na myszkę? (na win jedynie co spotkałem to jest xpadder, przydało by mi się coś podobnego)
<tomasz> bla chyba na trackballa heh
<bla_bla_bla> -.-
<bla_bla_bla> tomasz: trzeba mi to zrobić z gamepadem
<tomasz> rozumiem o co chodzi, ale nie spotkalem/zajmowalem sie jeszcze tego typu problemem sorka
<Ciaho> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/5329/25226972.png
<Ciaho> fuj
<Ciaho> M$ przesadził
<Ciaho> 1/2 okna na przyciski
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> gz...
<Dreadlish> Ciaho: skąd masz tego screena?
<Ciaho> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Windows-8-Milestone-2-wyciekl-do-Sieci,Aktualnosc,24627.html#komentarze
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3v2okdd> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Dreadlish> ok
<bla_bla_bla> ribbon... ale mi nowość...
<bla_bla_bla> tak btw, już znalazłem, qjoypad
<Ciaho> mi ribon w ofisie nie siada nie wiem jak wam
<harloczek> mnie też nie
<Dreadlish> mi też nie podpasił
<tomasz> ja tylko 2003 ofice uznaje
<Ciaho> a ja openoffice/libreoffice
<tomasz> no na linuxie tak
<Ciaho> i na windowsie
<Ciaho> ech ten win8 wymaga sprzętowej wirtualizacji żeby ruszyć :(
<Ciaho> na vboxie
<tomasz> tak jak macos heh
<mati75> tomasz: cześć FadeMind
<tomasz> a kto to FadeMind ?
<mati75> tomasz: nie ty?
<tomasz> ja jestem Tomasz ;)
<gjm> Kolorki!
<tomasz> a stawial ktos linuxa na n73 ?
<Dreadlish> n73?
<tomasz> no nokii
<Dreadlish> n73 + linux?
<Ciaho> lol?
<Dreadlish> lol :D
<Dreadlish> impossible
<tomasz> no jakas minimum dystrybucja nie ruszy ?
<Dreadlish> NIC
<mati75> walony adsle
<mati75> gjm: nie działa coś ci
<tomasz> JPC jakis jest ale nie wiem co to
<Dreadlish> jpc jest
<tomasz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWkDhLMXTaM
<Dreadlish> ale działa powoli
<gjm> mati75: co mi nie działa?
<mati75> gjm: kolorki
<tomasz> no bo pewnie za bardzo emulowany
<mati75> gjm: czarne są
<mati75> gjm: ale tylko na tym kanale
<mati75> gjm: na reszcie jest ok
<gjm> wrrr...
<gjm> spisek!
<mati75> ta
<tomasz> ok ja znikam
<lastchance> witam, jak hardening ubuntu ktos uzyskal wysoki index ?
<tomasz> do zas !
<lastchance> chodzi mi o wersje nie server
<buharin> zrobilem autoremove i teraz oprofile mi nie startuje
<buharin> You cannot specify any performance counter events
<buharin> because OProfile is in timer mode.
<lastchance> niewierze, ze nikt z was nie hartowal...
<lastchance> :)
<lastchance> moze zrobmy zawody kto osiagnie wyzszy index
<lastchance> i pozniej powymieniajmy sie doswiadczeniem
<lastchance> wroce za jakis czas pomyslcie o tym
<lastchance> to moze byc bardzo rozwojowe
<foreste> czesc
<Dreadlish> ćźęść
<Admc> nyan nyan nyan
<Nerihsa> meow
<lisu> o/
<Dreadlish> nom
 * lisu idzie promieni słonecznych połapać, bo od rana pod grubą warstwą betonu przebywa o/
 * Dreadlish był
 * bastetmilo też była i padał deszcz :(
<firemark> Diabelko: potwierdzam
<Diabelko> firemark: teraz?!
<firemark> Diabelko: a obiad sam sie wpierdoli?
<Diabelko> firemark: w ogóle to tamten koleś całkiem niezły był, on chciał od razu własne distro robić
<foreste> ja tez chcialem ;p
<firemark> Diabelko: następny? :D
<Diabelko> Heh, byli na dworzu... W Warszawie gdzie się nie poszło to wszyscy ludzie potem śmierdzieli, że aż się rzygać chciało.
<Diabelko> firemark: a daj spokój, na #gentoo-pl jest rodzinniej, bo lazy_bum jakieś cycki wrzuci i w ogóle ;s
<foreste> jak zrobic deb co by wyswietlalo eule przed instalacja ?
<firemark> Diabelko: tutaj jest śmiesznie
<firemark> Diabelko: tylko 5% ludzi tutaj ma ubuntu, wiesz? :D
<Diabelko> 5% to bardzo optymistyczna prognoza
<gjm> jak ustawić wysokość okna conky? tzn. w .conkyrc
<BlessJah> firemark: ja mam pare płytek
<BlessJah> to sie liczy?
<firemark> BlessJah: nie, musisz używać na bieżąco
<firemark> BlessJah: ja mam jeszcze xubuntu!
<BlessJah> no to moze byc mniej niż 5%
<bastetmilo> ja mam Ubuntu.
<Diabelko> A ja nie mam ubuntu pod żadną postacią
<Diabelko> tzn. nie licząc płytek z shipit
<bastetmilo> a ty BlessJah to nie mów jaki system masz, bo to wstyd...
<firemark> dsl?
<BlessJah> firemark: LSD
<TheNumb> Cześć ziemniaki ;p
<jarek> Cześć
<TheNumb> Dżarek
<jarek> co dokladnie robi opcja "Safely remove drive" ktora pojawia sie w menu kontekstowym po najechaniu na zewnetrzny dysk?
<TheNumb> jarek: to co pod windozą.
<tar-gz> Bezpiecznie odmontowuje ci dysk zewnętrzny
<jarek> a wiec zwykle "unmount /dev/sdb1" nie jest bezpieczene? (zakladajac ze mam tylko jedna partycje na sdb)
<tar-gz> wydaje mi się, że to to samo
<jarek> czasami po odmontowaniu wszystkich partycji dysk nadal pracuje, co wtedy zrobic?
<DaZ> generalnie te wszystkie pamięci zewnętrzne lubią dostać sync
<DaZ> dunnolol.
<jarek> TheNumb: chyba pamietam cie z #mac
<jarek> TheNumb: dzieki za wczesniejsza pomoc ;)
<tar-gz> on sie jest co najwyżej z #m(a)c-Donalds
<TheNumb> jarek: możliwe, że to byłem ja ;p
<jarek> czy ktos uzywa tu TrueCrypta?
 * DaZ czasem
<jarek> wyglada na to, ze po odmontowaniu partycji za pomoca TrueCrypta dysk nadal pracuje
<tar-gz> jarek: use hammer
<jarek> w przypadku zwyklych partycji tego problemu nie ma
<ntat> Jak wyłączyć historię Miejsca -> Ostatnie dokumenty w gnome?
<Dreadlish> usunąć miejsca
<ntat> Dreadlish, ale to chyba nie wyłączy zapamiętywania ostatnich dokumentów;)
<Dreadlish> no
<ntat> To że ja tego nie będę widział, nie oznacza, że tego nie ma:D
<Dreadlish> ale działa
<jarek> ntat: a moze sprobuj ustawic ~/.recently-used.xbel na read-only?
<ntat> jarek, no własnie czytam o tym na stronie
<ntat> :)
<ntat> tylko to jest jakiś stary post a ja nie mam takiego pliku
<jarek> ja go mam na Ubuntu 10.10
<ntat> no już też znalazłem
 * lucjan wita
<foreste_> foreste@debian:~$ /home/foreste/Desktop/BlenderYafaray/blender
<foreste_> /home/foreste/Desktop/BlenderYafaray/blender: error while loading shared libraries: libpython3.2m.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<foreste_> fajny blad
<foreste_> bibloteka siedzi
<foreste_> i wraz nie widzi
<foreste_> chyba ze stara w sidzie jest ;p
<lucjan> sid z nie jest do użytku na codzień :)
<lucjan> to wersja przeznaczona dla developerów :P
<lucjan> często w związku z tym sypie rożne błędy
<foreste_> lucjan:  a wheezy to starocie ;p
<lucjan> temu mam sida :D
<lucjan> ale repo wheezy zawsze włączone jest
<lucjan> aptitude install uwalony_pakiet~i/testing i system wraca do życia
<ntat> już działa
<ntat> tzn nie działa, czyli jest ok
<ntat> :)
<lucjan> :P
<lucjan> to się zdecyduj
<foreste_> braakuje mi kde 4.6 :<
<lucjan> jest półoficjalne repo z nim
<lucjan> więc możesz je sobie zainstalować.
<ntat> Dziwne, że trzeba kombinować, jakby nie mogli po prostu zrobić takiej opcji
<lucjan> w debianie już tak jest
<lucjan> od stycznia Xfce jest 4.8 a w sidu dali teraz parę dni temu
<lucjan> gnome 2.32.1 nie ma w ogóle
<lucjan> śmiem mniemać, iż wersja unstable powinna implikować za sobą stwierdzenie, że pakiety winny być aktualne
<lucjan> a tak się niestety nie dzieje
<lucjan> bo w Debianie pakiet musi nabrać mchu i porostu z kurzu, by dostał się do Sida.
<foreste_> :P
<lucjan> ale Debian i tak lepszy niż Ubuntu
<lucjan> może to zabrzmi dziwnie, ale Ubuntu jest już tak pozmieniane, że to niemal niezależne distro
<lucjan> a nie Debian base
<lucjan> d
<lucjan> based*
<lucjan> np dodaj repo Debiana do Ubuntu
<lucjan> zaktualizuj
<lucjan> system na pewno nie wstanie
<lucjan> a - biorąc rzecz w czystej teorii - powinien, bo paczka .deb powinna działać jednakowo i tu i tu
<lucjan> a tak nie jest.
<lucjan> paczka z Ubuntu źle działa w Debianie, paczka z Debiana źle działa w Ubuntu, o kompatybilności mowy za bardzo nie ma
<TheNumb> Ludziki, padł mi gryzoń po trzech latach. Renimacja rolki nic nie daje. Muszę kupić coś nowego. Jakieś propozycje?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: myszoskoczek
<TheNumb> BlessJah: mmm... może coś innego?
<BlessJah> świnka morska
<lucjan> TheNumb, A4tech g-laser 70D
<BlessJah> ja miałem świnke morską
<lucjan> za ok 35 zł masz laserówkę
<lucjan> dobrej jakości
<Diabelko> świnki morskie nieużywane, całkiem nowe
<TheNumb> A jakieś propozycję na blutucza? <:
<TheNumb> lucjan: hmm, dzięki...
<lucjan> tylko to na kabelku jest
<TheNumb> Zobaczę jakimś MM jak ta mysza wygląda...
<TheNumb> Ale wydaje mi się, że podobna do X-750F
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> kiedyś miałem logitecha w takim przedziale 35zł i robiła mi mokro :f
<DaZ> tylko mi sie popsuła, i dalej nie wiem co to za model był.
<ntat> Ja ma trzy mychy Logitecha, najtańsze (kupowane bez opakowania, w folii) diodowe, i wszystkie świetnie działają:)
<ntat> Na BTnie chciałem już wystarczająco dostaję falami elektromagnetycznymi od rutera WiFi, więc nie chcę się promieniować jeszcze BT:P
<ntat> a przy kompie czasem długo siedzę:)
<maniakss> witam
<Nerihsa> :o
<Nerihsa> :o
<lastchance> ehh Btrfs w 2.6.39 ciagle eksperymentalny
<TheNumb> lastchance: wcale się nie dziwię.
<lastchance> liczylem na to, ze wlasnie w 39 go ogarna ale widac nie
<lastchance> sie znow przeliczylem
<foreste_>  wie ktos jak zrobic deba z licecja ?
<Dreadlish> poprostu go zrobić
<Dreadlish> btrfs ssie
<foreste_> Dreadlish:  chodzi o to ze pzed insdtalacja pokazywala jakasd eula
<Dreadlish> a
<lastchance> Dreadlish pogadamy jak wyjdzie
<Dreadlish> to jest w skrypcie
<Dreadlish> lastchance: co jak wyjdzie
<foreste_> jak akceptujesz to dalej insataluje ;p
<lastchance> produkcyjny
<Dreadlish> ja go nie lubie
<Dreadlish> i nie tylko ja ;d
<lastchance> narazie to sobie mozna gdybac, to nie znaczy ze ssie
<Dreadlish> poza tym - co kiedykolwiek może być stabilne jak od jakiś 40 releasów kernela jest experimental?
<lastchance> Dreadlish poprostu
<Dreadlish> jak ktoś sie za to szybko nie zabierze to poprostu wyleci ;d
<lastchance> az mam sie ochote zalozyc ze nie wyleci
<lastchance> :p
<Dreadlish> a ja nie
<Dreadlish> bo przegram
<ntat> O czym ta żywa dyskusja?:P
<Diabelko> julek: ping
<foreste_> ludmar:  jestes ?
<foreste_> gdzie te repox z kde 4.6?
<firemark> w portage
<foreste_> w debian ?
<firemark> #ubuntu? :D
<foreste_> chodzi mi debian sid
<foreste_> lol
<foreste_> kde.org padlo
<foreste_> no lol
<foreste_> lezy i kwicy
<Kwpolska> foreste_: w debianie nie mozna miec paczek nowszych niz 2 lata
<Kwpolska> bo Ian Murdock albo obecny leader przyjdzie i cie zabije
<foreste_> ;P
<Dreadlish> ?
<foreste_> jak nazlosc
<foreste_> chce poczytac na kde
<foreste_> a tu strona nie ddziala -.-
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<Dreadlish> o kde sie nie czyta
<Dreadlish> kde sie wywala
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish++;
<Kwpolska> foreste_: chcesz o kde czytać? http://linux360.pl -- w pogaduchach jest temat o gnome shell, ktory przerodzij sie w flamewar kde vs reszta swiata
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> ten windows 8 niech wypierdala
 * Dreadlish KURRRRRRRRR znowu zapomniałem
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: o czym? ze zly K. Klimonda zaraz przyjdzie cie wywalic?
<Dreadlish> tak :<
<Dreadlish> cysztofie klimonda - nie wywalaj mnie :<
<Dreadlish> o lol
<Dreadlish> ale szybciej jest
<Dreadlish> rtorrent + moje łącze = zawał całego łącza
<foreste_> chcialem repoz poloficial dodac z kde 4.6
<foreste_> a tu dupa :P
<Dreadlish> matko boska
<Dreadlish> co wy w tym kde widzicie?
<Dreadlish> wrzućcie sobie awesome
<Dreadlish> to jest dopiero ficzer na xach!
<althorion> QT zapewne.
<foreste_> ja windows 7 ;E
<gjm> Dreadlish: to co mucha widzi w gó*nie
<Dreadlish> gjm: zapach
<althorion> Całkiem sensowna biblioteka. I wydaje się łatwiejsza w opanowaniu od GTK.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> prawdopodobnie
<gjm> interfejsy QT są paskudne
<Dreadlish> midori vs firefox = 80mb vs 340mb
<Dreadlish> :D
<althorion> Swoją drogą, do Awesome'a mam uraz.
<althorion> Za Lua.
<althorion> Fuj.
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Dreadlish> raz ustawisz config i dalej i tak nie ruszysz
<gjm> bo się nie połapiesz?
<althorion> Składnia jest pobrzdyngolona w zygzak, a mnie się mało chce kolejnego języka uczyć, żeby WMa skonfigurować...
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> byś się nie zesrał =.=
<althorion> Po prostu się zastanawiam, po co walczyć z LUA, jak można wybrać DWMa. Ew. WMFS wydaje się sensowny, choć jeszcze nie próbowałem.
<Dreadlish> w dwmnie walczysz z c :D
<Ciaho_> lua jest proste
<althorion> Ciaho_: ale mnie nie lubi.
<althorion> Przynajmniej wydaje się być szybkie.
<Dreadlish> althorion: to zapoznaj sie z nim
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> lua mnie nie lubi
<Ciaho_> if user == althorion then nieDzialaj() end
<althorion> Ciaho_: czasami też mam takie wrażenie ;).
<Wizard> yo
<sysek> zief
<gjm> ema sysek
<sysek> jol gjm
<TheNumb> ZieF
<TheNumb> czester: how’s it going??
<ea4t> siema
<ea4t> jakikego klienta irc polecacie pod androida?
<ea4t> mam androirc, ale jakoś mi nie podchodzi
<buharin> jak przekompolować kernel
<TheNumb> buharin: make manuconfig && make && make install && make modules_install
<TheNumb> literówka, menuconfig
<buharin> make: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `menuconfig'. Stop.
<TheNumb> A wszedłeś do folderu ze źródłami?
<buharin> nie =D
<TheNumb> *facepalm*
<qermit> *facezbuk*
<gjm> lol
<buharin> TheNumb, a gdzie to? :D
<qermit> buharin: nie bierz się za to
<TheNumb> buharin: a ściągnąłeś je?
<TheNumb> kernel.org
<buharin> chce zmienic te co teraz?
<gjm> ja jebe
<czester> Re.
<Dreadlish> no
<czester> Co no?
<Dreadlish> jajo
<czester> Aha.
<foreste> kupa ;p
<czester> Co kto lubi.
<czester> Ech
<czester> Wreszcie się rozliczyłem.
<bastetmilo> czester: faktycznie, ładna ta twoja dziewczyna.
<czester> He?
<bastetmilo> no co?
<czester> bastetmilo: Gdzie niby ją widziałaś?
<bastetmilo> zmień sobie ustawienia prywatności na FB
<czester> A.
<czester> Tam to wiesz.
<czester> Zwisa mi to.
<czester> Zastanawiające, że chciało Ci się tam zaglądać.
<bastetmilo> Powiedziałeś że i tak nie będę wiedziała kim jest twoja dziewczyna.
<czester> Buahahah
<czester> No-life ;-)
<czester> Nudzisz się?;-)
<bastetmilo> Jak chcesz. Jak bym jednak ustawienia zmieniła.
<bastetmilo> Nie nudzę. Pracuję w domu więc mam dużo czasu ;)
<czester> Ja tam nawet numer telefonu podałem.
<bastetmilo> ja też podaje, ale firmowy :)
<czester> Masz rację. Zmieniłem ustawienia. Friends of friends.
<bastetmilo> :)
<czester> Co nie zmienia faktu, że mnie to zwisa ;-)
<czester> Za to może nie zwisać jej.
<czester> A dziewczyna ładna. To jest przecież oczywiste.
<czester> No i nadal nie wiesz kim jest moja dziewczyna.
<czester> :D
<bastetmilo> eh.
<bastetmilo> jak sobie chcesz.
<czester> no co... Wiesz jak wygląda i się nazywa?
<czester> To na pewno.
<bastetmilo> a czy mam wiedzieć coś więcej?
<bastetmilo> po co mi więcej danych? do czego?
<czester> Dziwi mnie, że w ogóle szukałaś.
<bastetmilo> omg, nie nazwałabym tego szukaniem...
<czester> Whatever.
<bastetmilo> mnie zdziwiło twoje gadanie o niej
<czester> Ach bo jest piękna
<czester> To się chwalę.
<bastetmilo> hm. Ok, może ja inaczej rozumiem chwalenie się.
<czester> Oj że sobie z kolegą o cyckach pogadałem?
<bastetmilo> jak powiedziałam. Trochę inaczej to postrzegam.
<czester> Ech
<czester> Nieważne w takim razie
<bastetmilo> skoro ja byłam w stanie ją znaleźć, każdy inny też to może zrobić - a wariatów i idiotów nie brakuje.
<czester> No cóż ;-)
<czester> Równie dobrze ktoś może nas napaść na ulicy.
<bastetmilo> oczywiście.
<czester> Nie przejmuję się tym.
<bastetmilo> ależ wtopa http://antyweb.pl/z-sieci-playstation-network-wykradziono-pelne-dane-uzytkownikow-sony-przyznalo-sie-wreszcie-do-calkowitej-kompromitacji/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/425x4ed> (at antyweb.pl)
<czester> Zdarza się.
<bastetmilo> mówisz? ale trochę przesadzili z czasem podania informacji.
<czester> Co zmienia to, że ją podali?;-)
<bastetmilo> eh. Mieszkasz z zapalonym graczem w KillZone? Bo ja tak, i jakby wcześniej wiedział, że to taki fuckup poważny, tobym nie musiała co chwile sprawdzać, czy już sieć jest dostępna..
<bastetmilo> :)
<bastetmilo> a tak jakby wiedział, bo by sobie inne zajęcie znalazł :P
<czester> Nie mieszkam z zapalonym graczem
<czester> Mój brat grał w Guild Wars i uważam go za debila.
<bastetmilo> chcesz teraz zasugerować, że wszyscy gracze to debile?
<foreste> bastetmilo: szczegolnie tibi ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-27
<szymon_g> witam
<foreste> sa kursy c++
<foreste> dla linuxa ?
<DaZ> nie ma.
<szymon_g> i've just installed xampp on windows 7, installed python2.7 /32bit/, downloaded and installed mod_wsgi, added loadmodule info in apache configuration- how can i easily check it works fine?
<szymon_g> kurde, nie to okno
<DaZ> ale jesteś fajny
<DaZ> tak z angielska, z zaskoczenia
<DaZ> :x
<szymon_g> :< p*eprzona miranda nie pozwala mi zaznaczyc tekstu o.O
<szymon_g> foreste: wez sobie kurs c++ iso, podstawy sa zasadniczo takie same
<foreste> bo bledami mi pluje na net beans
<foreste> np taki programik
<foreste> http://wklejto.pl/96223
<szymon_g> jakie bledy ci sypie?
<szymon_g> (btw, czemu C++?)
<DaZ> a czemu nie
<DaZ> mnie tam myka.
<szymon_g> daz, nie wiem- mi sie zawsze nieco bardziej pyton podobal. wiesz- mimo wszystko jakies to tam latwiejsze sie wydaje
<DaZ> niby tak
<DaZ> ale najlepiej to znać obydwa [;
<foreste> szymon_g:  daj mi jakis program c+++
<foreste> sprawdze program kod
<szymon_g> print("hello world") ;)
<szymon_g> czy jakos tak ;)
<foreste> lol
<foreste> to php ;p
<foreste>  ten kod skompilowalem co dalemszymon_g:
<foreste> ale nic nie wyswietla
<szymon_g> btw, myslalem ze w c++ jakos wyswietlanie/wprowadzanie latwiej sie "zalatwialo" niz cout i cin o.O
<DaZ> a cout trudne jest?
<szymon_g> mozne nie "latwiej" tylko jakos inaczej
<szymon_g> ale wiesz- ostatnio na kod c++ patrzylem ze 3 lata temu
<szymon_g> wiec nie pamietam
<szymon_g> ok, mykam pograc przez chwilke, pozniej spac
<szymon_g> narazie
<DaZ> printf jest [;
<tar-gz> Siemka
<tar-gz> join #linux.pl
<TheNumb> 3lo
<tar-gz> TheNumb: co jam am na nego netbooka postawić ;-(
<TheNumb> tar-gz: gentoo
<TheNumb> Albo ubuntu z Unity
<tar-gz> ubuntu z unity sie tnie
<tar-gz> próbowałem
<tar-gz> myślałem nad mintem z KDe
<TheNumb> To postaw jej tego minta ;f
<tar-gz> z KDe?
<TheNumb> Brzydki button ma ten mint z kde ;f
<tar-gz> to go zmienie
<tar-gz> jak myślisz utrzymie tego minta ten netbook?
<TheNumb> Lepiej coś z gnome ;f
<lisu> powitać
<TheNumb> lisu: witać
<lisu> niech zgadne, sprawdzenie otwartych portów ... to do tego nmap będzie dobry... a coś graficznego?
<TheNumb> lisu: zenmap
<TheNumb> (:
<lisu> o wlasnie, kiedys uzywalem, zapomnialem nazwy
<lisu> kurde mam dobra pamiec, ale krótką x)
<lisu> bjutiful, nie muszę wpisywać w konsolkę poleceń... nieco ułatwia sprawę
<lisu> zmykam na chwile bo musze odłaczyc kabel
<tar-gz> TheNumb: a z gnome co postawić?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: minta gnome?
<tar-gz> e t niee ;p
<tar-gz> to bardziej bym poeksperymentował.
<tar-gz> no nie wiem suse z gnome3?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: fedora 15?
<TheNumb> suse sobie odpuść
<TheNumb> Syf!
<tar-gz> no albo fedore 15
<TheNumb> Już lepiej Fetora 1
<TheNumb> 15
<tar-gz> tylko nie wiem jak tam jest ze sterownikami do nvidi
<TheNumb> tar-gz: albo mint debian
<TheNumb> wszystko jest w rpmfusion
<tar-gz> miałem - nudny
<tar-gz> wróce to pomyślim  lece bede po 8
 * PoKrAk vita
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: o/
 * TheNumb się nudzi
 * PoKrAk ma mini kaca
<PoKrAk> na netbooka postawic ubu netbook edition
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: w 11.04 już nie będzie
<PoKrAk> albo debiana golca i dobrać pakiety
<PoKrAk> wiec olac ubu bo to przerost formy nad treścią i stawiać od podstaw debiana
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: uczyć się! A nie się obijasz :P
<PoKrAk> tam uczyc sie
<TheNumb> Jak już na uczelni siedzisz.
<PoKrAk> trza nadrobic zaległości w kulturze po 2 tyg absencji
<lisu> hehe, nmap jednak nie jest taki dobry jeśli chodzi o rozpoznawanie OS
<TheNumb> lisu: a wybrałeś opcję? ;F
<lisu> ... ale porty przeskanował ładnie
<PoKrAk> kazdy fingerprinting możesz oszukać
<TheNumb> Intense scan czy jakoś tak
<lisu> TheNumb: konkretnie intense z bajerami
<lisu> imho testy negatywnie wyszły, nie jest źle
<lisu> zwłaszcza, ze będzie tylko w sieci wewnętrznej
<foreste> ide spac
 * lisu się załamał jak zobaczył co w pomieszczeniu z serwerami jest zrobione
<TheNumb> lisu: ktoś nasrał?
<lisu> TheNumb: nie, ale zostawił shit.
<lisu> hehe
<lisu> tak nie będzie, kurde muszę sobie porozmawiać z pewną osobą
<tar-gz> Wróciłem! ;-)
<TheNumb> No co ty? oO
<tar-gz> Noooooo ;-D Fajnie, nie?
<tar-gz> TheNumb: a ty na czym zapinkalasz dalej na ubuntu?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: nie, ubuntu nie.
<tar-gz> a co?
<TheNumb> Fetora.
<TheNumb> Ale chyba jednak wrócę na Ubuntu 11.04, jestem leniwy :3
<TheNumb> Albo zainstaluję XP :P
<tar-gz> mi ubuntu jakoś topornie chodzi
<tar-gz> żre więcej ramu niż PCLinuxOS z KDe4
<tomasz> witam
<tomasz> to ubuntu faktycznie mi sie sypie coraz bardziej heh
<tomasz> padl mi zegar z kalendarzem na pasku zadan
<czester> Faaaak
<czester> Straszne ;-)
<tomasz> no moze straszne ale dziwne no nie
<tomasz> jakis blad OFAILD:clocka-applet wywalilo
<czester> Not really ;-)
<czester> Oni te blędy powinni inaczej nazywać ;-)
<czester> EPICFAIL:clocka-applet
<tomasz> no ale co moglo to spowodowac ?
<tomasz> skoro zawsze nie bylo problemu
<czester> Błąd oprogramowania
<czester> Najczęściej takie gówna powstają przez kiepskich i leniwych programistów.
<tomasz> no ale ubuntu to stabilny system i powinien sie wlaczac za kazdym razem tak samo
<czester> Uhm. Opowiadasz tę bajkę dzieciom na dobranoc?
<tomasz> nie mowie juz ze np listwy tytulowe okien nie zawsze mi sie zalaczaja
<czester> System może i jest stabilny, ale środowisko graficzne ma wiele mankamentów.
<tomasz> ale to juz metacity --replace naprawiam
<czester> To tak jak jechać samochodem, w którym silnik jest idealny, ale spierdolono wszystko inne.
<tomasz> albo miec idealny samochod i go rozwalic bo kierowca kiepski :D
<czester> To już wina kierowcy. Nie samochodu.
<tomasz> ano
<tomasz> dobrze ze niedlugo 11.04 wyjdzie to robie format heh
<czester> A mi niedługo wejdzie 10.7 ;-)
<PoKrAk> ja raczej nie skalam tym komputera
<tomasz> skalam ?
<tomasz> 10.7 ?
<czester> No nie skala, nie shańbi, nie ubrudzi tym komputera.
<czester> tomasz: 10.7 Mac OS X
<czester> ;-P
<tomasz> aaa :D
<PoKrAk> ja mowie o ubu
<tomasz> ubu to najlepszy system jaki znam jak narazie :D
<tomasz> znaczy najszybszy
<czester> Mało widziałeś ;-)
<PoKrAk> oj o wiele zamało
<tomasz> mac os nie instaluje bo wiem ze sa zabawy z nim za duze heh
<tomasz> a jaki jest lepszy system ?
<czester> To jeszcze wszystko zależy od tego co robisz.
<czester> Nie da się jednoznacznie powiedzieć.
<tomasz> workbench 1.3 :D
<PoKrAk> tomasz taki który zainstalujesz od zera w pełni skonfigurujesz i bedziesz zadowolony z działania
<tomasz> hehe to chyba windows :D
<czester> tomasz: Ja np. jestem zadowolony z Mac OS X.
<PoKrAk> a ja z mojego debiana
<czester> Stabilność Unixa, wydajność świetna, ładnie wygląda.
<tomasz> czester a masz sprzet pod mac'a odpowiedni ?
<czester> tomasz: No mam. Macbooka Pro.
<tomasz> dedykowany w sensie ?
<tomasz> noo to wtedy tak
<tomasz> ja mam lapka hp i za duzo zabawy bym mial z odpalaniem mac os
<tomasz> czester i co piszesz gry do app store? :)
<PoKrAk> czyli za duze lame z ciebie zeby podjąć wyzwanie
<czester> Nie.
<tomasz> noo za duzo zabawy bym mial a na vbox mi nie chodzi :D
<czester> Po prostu mam sobie taki a nie inny komputer
<tomasz> czester warto tam wrzucic troche softa
<tomasz> a nuz ktos cos kupi ;)
<czester> Eeee.
<czester> Najpierw trzeba umieć pisać.
 * PoKrAk wpierdziela słodkości co stwory dostały od zajaca
<tomasz> czester wazny pomysl
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Ważne umiejętności.
<tomasz> a jak masz mac os to tylko sciagnac srodowisko i pisac
 * PoKrAk umie pisac tylko w wordzie albo w notatniku
<czester> heh
<czester> To nie jest takie proste.
<tomasz> no cos tam c++ znasz to bys napisal prosty progz
<tomasz> te proste gierki najlepiej sie sprzedaja
<Wizard> cholera, czemu program, który mi jest potrzebny używa gtk1 :/
<PoKrAk> bo to cham i prostak
<tomasz> jaki ?
<Wizard> tomasz: a taki menedżer plików fajny, którego kiedyś używałem
<tomasz> norton commander ?
<Wizard> srander
<Wizard> dfm
<tomasz> :D
<tomasz> http://www.kaisersite.de/dfm/
<tomasz> faktycznie stary przypomina jak ten z amigi heh
<Wizard> jest klonem wps
<Wizard> używałem go wieki temu ;P
<Wizard> uh, gtk1 nie ma w repo
<Wizard> aż dziwne ;P
<tomasz> no ale po co kombinowac z managerem
<tomasz> chyba ze szybciej chodzi
<Wizard> nie wiem czy szybciej
<Wizard> był wygodny
<Wizard> a nie mogę znaleźć żadnego fajnego
<sysek> .
<tomasz> a standardowy gnome ?
<tomasz> xfc ?
<sysek> Wizard: pcmanfm albo thunar
<PoKrAk> thunar bez gadzetów jest toporny
<Wizard> są okropne
<PoKrAk> dolphin
<sysek> mi tam sie podoba
<PoKrAk> jest w standarcie w e17 i jest do bani
<PoKrAk> dobrze ze mozna pokombinowac i zmienic menadzera
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> widziałem i miałem kiedyś takiego smisznego 3D
<PoKrAk> nie pamietam nazwy
<tomasz> 3D ? ala pokoj ?
<PoKrAk> ala bloki
<PoKrAk> dosc skape graficznie to było
 * PoKrAk z ciekawosci sobie zainstaluje zaraz lg3d
<Wizard> looking glass od suna?
<Wizard> jest brzydkie jak ch..
<Wizard> :D
<PoKrAk> mozliwe
<PoKrAk> ale i tak zainstaluje
<PoKrAk> a co mi tam
<Wizard> chwilowo jako tako skonfigurowałem icewm
<Wizard> ;P
<PoKrAk> e17 rulez jak sie je obczaji
<lisu> a co tam jest do konfigurowania? terminal na pasku?
<Wizard> menu głównie i parę dupereli
<grappas> Wizard: przecie ch** jest piękny :D
<Wizard> np. pasek mi się na złym monitorze wyświetlał i był na dole
<Wizard> grappas: :/
<grappas> nie strasz kobiet
<grappas> ;p
<Wizard> jeśli jest tu jakaś kobieta, to na pewno już widziała
<grappas> i podziwia
<grappas> :D
<Wizard> nie taki ch.. straszny, jak go malują
<tomasz> lol
<PoKrAk> hmm lg3d nie ma takiego repo hmmmmm
<gronx> witam mam problem openoffice często mi się kraszuje i później nie mogę go uruchomić, czasami muszę zabijać proces żeby go zamknąć. Miał ktoś tak? Jakieś propozycje rozwiązania problemu? Co może być przyczyną?
<Wizard> przyczyną może być błąd w programie
<Wizard> wywala się, czy zwisa proces?
<gronx> winter, róznie jest czasami tak że nawet nie mogę nic po tym zrobić ani uruchomić terminala ani managera procesów
<gronx> znikają mi otwarte dokumenty wtedy niezależnie czy prezentacja czy tekst zwykły
<gronx> nie chcą się uruchomić potem
<gronx> jedynie restart pomaga i na nowo odpalić do kolejnej zwiechy
<PushUpek> ave
<Wizard> gronx: zrzuca core?
<gronx> winter, czyli?
<gronx> winter, ja dopiero 2 miechy na linuxie siedzę
<PoKrAk> nie umie procesu znalezc i zabic ot co
<Wizard> no ale mi np. oo działa jak należy
<Wizard> gronx: odpal go z terminala i zobacz co wypluwa, jak się zaczyna sypać
<PoKrAk> mie krzaczy sie sama praca ale to przez ubu ale sie nie zwiesza
<Wizard> poza tym jak to jest możliwe, że program zawiesza cały system?
<PoKrAk> to akurat jest możliwe
<Wizard> w skrajnym przypadku raczej
<Wizard> gronx: jedziesz z tym terminalem
<Wizard> popracuj trochę i zbieraj to co leci w terminalu
<Wizard> potem gdzieś wklej
<Wizard> jak się zwiesi, to go po prostu ubij
<tomasz> testuje DSL linux'a heh
<tomasz> nie wiedzialem ze to odchudzony knoppix jest
<buharin> hej, nie moge załapać tego błedu
<buharin> http://www.polarsparc.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=99:cppstlvector&catid=50:cpptip&Itemid=55
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5rnl8ac> (at www.polarsparc.com)
<buharin> Ready to check contents of v[0]
<buharin> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<buharin> what():  vector::_M_range_check
<buharin> zlapalem go na rownym miejscu :/
<tomasz> co znaczy host box ?
<Wizard> pudełko nosiciela
<Wizard> chociaż nie wiem jak host przetłumaczyć
<tomasz> aa juz chyba wiem
<tar-gz> Wizard: jakie disztro masz?
<tomasz> bo w vbox chyba jest domyslny od neta
<Wizard> tar-gz: ubuntu
<buharin> Wizard, wiesz moze o co chodzi w tym bledzie?
<Wizard> nie
<tar-gz> Wizard: natty?
<Wizard> lucid
<tar-gz> co tu sobie postawic na netbooku ...
<czester> tar-gz: Widows XP
<tomasz> tar-gz,  a jaki netbook ?
<kichawa> http://www.ubuntu.com/ [;
<tomasz> ?
<kichawa> f5
<tar-gz> tomasz: Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO mini
<tomasz> nie taki zly
<tomasz> ale praca na baterii do 4h ?
<gronx> winter, czytasz pm?
<gronx> winter, przepraszam tab żle zrobiłem
<gronx> Wizard, czytasz pm?
<Wizard> gronx: wyszedłem na moment
<Wizard> gronx: ping?
 * Wizard ziewa
<tomasz> ;)
<Wizard> no i zbudował mi się ten dfm, nawet działa
<Wizard> śmieszny jest ;)
<tomasz> ;)
<tomasz> byle nie mulil
<PushUpek> ale ciepełko ;]
<tomasz> ja probuje zainstalowac DSL na vbox
<tomasz> :D
<tomasz> na hd
<tomasz> wie ktos jak to prosto zrobic ?
 * PushUpek nie wie
<tomasz> chodzi mi o Damn Small Linux
<tomasz> na knoppixie sie opiera
<tomasz> wpisuje hda1 i nie chce ruszyc cos
<tomasz> wie ktos jak zainstalowac go ?
<DaZ> nie.
<tomasz> a jak utworzyc partycje pod linuxem ?
<tomasz> bo mam wirtualny dysk ale czysty
<gjm> Bry
<sysek> czesc gjm
<gjm> czesc sysek
<tar-gz> gjm: no cześć.
<gjm> czesc tar-gz ;d
<tar-gz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Cxt58voF4&feature=topvideos_music
<tar-gz> Taka piękna piosenka i kaleczy ją taki transwestyta
<tar-gz> Skąd  oni tego idiote wzieli?
<tomasz> najlepiej nie ogladac :D
<gjm> z zanadrza?
<sysek> tar-gz: szkoda gadac o tym kolesiu
<tar-gz> sysek: tym pedziu?
<sysek> tak
<sysek> irytuje mnie ten czlowiek
<sysek> chce byc na sile zajebisty
<shpaq> tar-gz: phi, śpiewał wersję gunsów
<tar-gz> shpaq: xD
<tar-gz> tego kolesią Dedektywa posłuchaj
<shpaq> czego?
<tomasz> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=slitaz
<tar-gz> tomasz: po co ci to?
<tomasz> to przeanalizowania heh
<tomasz> do*
<tar-gz> bez sensu
<tomasz> tar-gz a uzywales moze androida ?
<tar-gz> tego i386?
<tar-gz> nie
<tomasz> no jestem ciekaw na ile on do linuxa jest podobny
<tomasz> bo ten i386 i amr to sa kompatybilne ze soba no nie ?
<Wizard> kompatylne nawet
<tomasz> heh cos nie dziala ten slitaz
<tar-gz> ja chce w końcu coś postawić na tym zasranym n3etbooku ;-((
<tomasz> polecam ms-dos 7 ;)
<tomasz> co moze byc nie tak?
<tomasz> uruchamia mi sie graficzny tryb przez chwile widze i jest czarny ekran caly
<tomasz> widze szachownice z x na srodku
<tomasz> przez ulamek sekundy
<gjm> tomasz: czyli masz samego xorg'a
<gjm> bez DE czy WM
<tomasz> no powinno byc z WM
<gjm> instalowałeś jakieś? openbox, fluxbox, gnome?
<tomasz> bo to jest cale distro
<gjm> aa. jakie?
<tomasz> http://www.slitaz.org/en/get/index.html#stable
<tomasz> 30mb'owe spakowane
<fi9o> slitaz jest elo ;)
<tomasz> elo ?
<fi9o> Szkoda, ze dopiero teraz ludzie go zauwazaja.
<fi9o> No elo, ze fajny.
<tomasz> ooo a uzywasz?
<tomasz> oo udalo sie
<tomasz> dalem wiecej ramu na ten system heh
<tomasz> 128mb za malo heh
<tomasz> 256 juz daje rade
<gjm> tomasz: pokaż .xinitrc
<tomasz> no juz dziala ok
<fi9o> Teraz juz malo kiedy.
<fi9o> KIedys regularnie glownie jako system bootowany z usb
<tomasz> a dzwiek dziala tez ?
<sysek> znow jakies nowe distro ?
<gjm> nie nowe
<tomasz> ale swietnie dziala heh
<tomasz> szybkie na maksa :D
<tomasz> a jakie jest domyslne haslo root'a ?
<gjm> pewnie root
<gjm> albo toor
<tomasz> ok mam root heh
<gjm> skończ z tym 'heh'
<tomasz> a jak sie daje nowe haslo ?
<tomasz> na root i usera
<gjm> lolwut
<gjm> passwd 'user'
<tomasz> o nawet gparted jest
<tomasz> a oparte na openbox'ie
<gjm> tomasz: jak ty nie wiesz jak hasło zmienić to weź się za windows'a
<tomasz> :D
<tomasz> w ubuntu nie musialem wiedziec
<gjm> a jak by ci sie x'y sypły?
<tomasz> no to format heh
<tomasz> tfuu bez heh
<gjm> a co tam. format, format, format
<tomasz> albo z pendrive bym odpalil system
<gjm> tomasz: spróbuj sudo rm -f ~/*
<tomasz> a co to ?
<gjm> sprawdź
<kklimonda> tomasz: nie probuj
<tomasz> no wiem
<gjm> kloeri: sry
<kklimonda> skasuje ci wszystko w katalogu domowym
<tomasz> pewnie usunie all
<gjm> tabfail
<gjm> kklimonda: sry ;]
<gjm> ale niech się uczy, na własnych błędach najlepiej
<gjm> tomasz: zasada numer 1 - nigdy nie słuchaj gjm'a
<tomasz> a idzie wylaczyc unity w ubuntu 11.04 ?
<kklimonda> gjm: nie. Nue kazdy uzywa komputera tylko do zabawy, jak komus w ten sposob usuniesz prace magisterska, albo projekt na jutro, to powiesz "powinienes miec backup?"
<PushUpek> kurde obudowa na dysk mi padła :/
<kklimonda> tomasz: przy logowaniu mozesz zmienic sesje
<kklimonda> po wyborze uzytkownika, na dole ekranu masz mozliwosc zmiany
<tomasz> aaaa dzieki
<tomasz> myslalem ze to juz bedzie na stale w tym nowym
<tomasz> a jakich pakietow uzywa SliTaz ?
<tomasz> fi9o,  wiesz jak tam sie instaluje nowy soft?
<gjm> lol
<gjm> bierze sie za distro a nic o nim nie wie
<DaZ> kklimonda: przeciez on na vboksie dłubie
<DaZ> :f
<Diabelko> rofl, podwyżka cen biletów w warszawie w sierpniu ma być rzędu 30%
<Diabelko> ja to pierdzielę, taniej wyjdzie starym rzęchem w gazie
<DaZ> zaraz za rzęchy trzeba będzie bardziej zgodnie płacić
<tomasz> do konca maja paliwo skoczy do 6zl, a do konca roku ma siegnac 8zl masakra
<Diabelko> i tak wyjdzie taniej niż 100zł na miesięczny ;f
<tomasz> najlepi skutera kupic
<fi9o> tomasz: tazpkg
<tomasz> 2l/100km
<fi9o> Jakos tak
<fi9o> dawno nie odpalalem
<tomasz> fi9o dzieki wlasnie znalazlem
<fi9o> (;
<tomasz> za duzo ich nie ma ale zawsze cos
<tomasz> codeblocks widze ze jest
<tomasz> fi9o,  sciagnalem paczke tazpkg, nie ma domyslnego instalatora tych paczek ??
<sysek> tomasz: http://www.slitaz.org/en/doc/
<sysek> http://hg.slitaz.org/tazpkg/raw-file/tip/doc/tazpkg.en.html
<sysek> # tazpkg install package-1.0.tazpkg
<tomasz> a jak uzyc su ?
<tomasz> bo musze miec root'a
<sysek> jak to
<sysek> jak uzyc su
<tomasz> ok mam
<tomasz> trzeba bylo wpierw su uzyc a pozniej reszte
<tomasz> myslalem ze to jakos w jednej linii by poszlo
<sysek> su -c 'polecenie'
<tomasz> ok zainstalowalem i gdzie moge znalezc ten program
<sysek> nie wiem
<sysek> masz dokumenacje
<tomasz> zainstalowalem gimp
<tomasz> ok  mam :D
<tomasz> wpisalem aby gimp w terminal
<TheNumb> o/
 * TheNumb kupił sobie nową mychę.
<tomasz> smiga ze hej :D
<tomasz> szkoda ze nie ma openoffice na slitaz'a
<TheNumb> tomasz: zobacz czy jest libeoffice
<tomasz> tez nie ma
<tomasz> libreoffice
<tomasz> kadu tez nie ma, skype za to jest
<TheNumb> tomasz: przysłuż się społeczności i zrób swoje paczki!
<tomasz> ale ja nie wiem jak nawet
<gronx> jak tam się ma nasze ubuntu w nowym wydaniu, ktoś się bawił już?
<tomasz> gronx jutro bedzie oficjalnie to sprawdze
<tomasz> a takie jadro bez modulow ile zajmuje ?
<tomasz> 30mb ?
<TheNumb> tomasz: a nie wiem, moje jajko w gentoo zajmowało 4M bez zabawy w usuwanie niepotrzebnych śmieci.
<TheNumb> Najwięcej miejsca zajmuje zasrane initrd.
<tomasz> a co to jest to initrd ?
<tomasz> zainstalowalem skype to mi sie system sam wylogowal
<gronx> nie chcę szerzyć paniki ale na ubunctu centrum niektórzy piszą, że na inne dystrybucje uciekają przez unity i się obawiam przez to jakie to będzie te nowe ubuntu
<tomasz> no ale podobno nie trzeba z unity korzystac
<tomasz> mozna wybrac gnome
<gronx> gnome 3 czy 2?
<tar-gz> 3
<tar-gz> tomasz: nie.
<tar-gz> Będzie unity
<tomasz> no ktos mowil ze przy logowaniu mozna wybrac
<gronx> też nie dorobione te  gnome 3 ponoć sporo problemów z pluginami
<gronx> coraz mniej edytowalne to wszystko
<tar-gz> tomasz: ta, jak zainstalujesz. Domyślnie będzie z juniti
<tomasz> hmm
<kklimonda> gronx: ludzie uciekaja nie przez unity, a przez swoje strachy
<tar-gz> gronx: jakby nie było to KDE jest najbardziej rozwijanym projektem opensource
<tomasz> mi sie osobiscie zawsze gnome widzial
<kklimonda> malo kto napisze, ze uzywal unity przez miesiac, i mu nie dziala dobrze. wszyscy tylko narzekaja, ze cos jest zmienione
<tomasz> jak pojdzie latwo doinstalowac inne to nie bedzie tragedi
<gronx> kklimonda, strachy nie strachy ale jak ktoś się tym bawił i pisze że do dupy i że ciężko się z wieloma aplikacjami pracuje to sporo już dla mnie
<tomasz> juz mi sie slitaz posypal :D
<TheNumb> tomasz: weź się za jakieś gentoo czy coś <:
<tar-gz> unity jest w miare stabilne i pewno będzie mniej problematyczne od gnome3
<kklimonda> gronx: no to musi napisac z czym dokladnie mu sie ciezko pracuje, i dlaczego.
<TheNumb> A nie jaski śłotaz.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: tru.
<tomasz> zainstalowalem skype i puplit juz wariuje heh
<gronx> kklimonda, fakt z tym gorzej
<tar-gz> Z drugiej zaś strony ubuntu na starszym sprzęcie jest straszne
<TheNumb> Fajne jest to unity. Niestety u mnie nie zadziala /damn you nvidia & xorg!/
<kklimonda> gronx: bo to, ze na poczatku jest ciezko, to normalne - to inny interfejs, i inne zalozenia troche.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: na moim starym desktopie nawet lubuntu zamulało pałkę (:
<TheNumb> Za to fbsd popyla :)
<tar-gz> fbsd postawiłeś?
 * tar-gz zazdrości
<tomasz> unity moze jest dobre ale na tablety a na dekstop musi byc normalny pulpit
<TheNumb> tar-gz: na desktopie mam cały czas fbsd.
<TheNumb> Na laptopie różne distra się przewijają.
<gronx> TheNumb, co się robi? masz taki przetasowany obraz?
<tar-gz> poka słinszołta
<tomasz> xubuntu tez fajnie chodzi
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ja się nie bawię w eyecandy.
<tar-gz> tomasz: są gusta i guściki a o tych pierwszych się nie dyskutuje
<TheNumb> gronx: nie, po prostu wolno działa.
<tar-gz> Ubuntu daje ci możlwiwość zainstalowania chyba każdego DE czy wm
<TheNumb> gronx: a nie, że unity?
<TheNumb> gronx: co mam z unity?
<tar-gz> TheNumb: a ubuntu z minimala stawiałeś?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: a gdzie tam <:
<tar-gz> TheNumb: freebsd masz z unity? oO
<TheNumb> tar-gz: z netinstalla stawiam wszystko poza unity.
<tomasz> hehe
<TheNumb> tar-gz: nie...
<TheNumb> s/unity/ubuntu/
<gronx> TheNumb, ja mam na swoim hp dv6010en na każdym linuchu tak przetasowany obraz ze się nic nie da zrobic
<gronx> nawet w konsoli
<tar-gz> gronx: bo musisz zaśpiewać.
<TheNumb> gronx: teżmam pavulona, dv6331ea
<TheNumb> gronx: jaka grafika?
<tomasz> moze grafa padnieta
<gronx> zawsze jak instaluję muszę na ślepca x randr -s 800x600 i wtedy jest ok
<gronx> potem sterowniki własnościowe i po problemie
<TheNumb> gronx: ale jaka karta graficzna?
<gronx> gf 7150m
<tar-gz> to postaw coś co działa np. mandrive ona Ci sama zainstaluje sterowniki do grafiki
<tar-gz> zapisz xorga postaw co innego i użyj poprzedniego xorga
<TheNumb> gronx: działa Ci unity?
<TheNumb> Na zamkniętych sterownikach.
<gronx> TheNumb, nie testowałem nie wiem ja mówię generalnie o każdym linuchu zawsze musze na ślepo komende wklepać
<TheNumb> gronx: ;f
<gronx> TheNumb, ale potem działa już ok
<TheNumb> gronx: a na jakim teraz siedzisz?
<gronx> TheNumb, ubuntu 10.10 jak już mam sterownik własnościowy to problem znika na stałe
<gronx> TheNumb, ale przy instalacji zawsze mnie to wpienia szukałem sporo posieci i sam nie wiem chyba ja tylko tak mam bo pusto nikt o tym nie pisze
<tomasz> moze jakis problem z biosem
<TheNumb> gronx: a miałeś jakieś KDE ostatnio?
<gronx> cholera go wie bios mam zaktualizowany na najnowszy
<TheNumb> Mi nie działa na najnowszym xorgu i driverach nvidii compiz ani efekty w kwin :(
<gronx> TheNumb, zawsze gnoma i kiedyś unity z wydania nootebok edition ale z nim sobie nie poradziłem
<gronx> TheNumb, nigdy na kde nie siedziałem nawet
<tomasz> http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ABGIJwiGBc
<TheNumb> lol
<gronx> lol! o ja pier!
<TheNumb> Miał szczęście
<gronx> tomasz, w 6s ten tiny core się botuje kolesiowi, ciekawi mnie w ile na dysku ssd by się odpalał :)
<tomasz> hehe
<tomasz> no on tak i tak wrzuca wszystko do ram
<tomasz> wiec na USB 3 by sie ladowal szybko :D
<tomasz> u mnie rusza z 30s
<tomasz> od boot: do pulpitu
<tomasz> ale to na vbox
<tomasz> tylko znowu nie wiem jak go zainstalowac na dysku
<sysek> przez emacsa
<tomasz> emacsa ?
<TheNumb> tomasz: emacsem przez sendmail
<tomasz> emacs nie jest edytorem tekstu ?
<Nerihsa> emacs to dobry system operacyjny ale ma ch*jowy edytor tekstu
<gronx> Nerihsa, nano?
<tomasz> rozumiem
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> gzie znajde tapety lady gagi z teledysku born this way ?
<PushUpek> gronx: vim ;D
<PushUpek> foreste: google?
<foreste> szukalem
<foreste> szukam sceny co tanczy w bikini ;p
<gronx> foreste, http://wallbase.cc/start/ mocna strona z tapetami polecam wszytkim
<PushUpek> zdecydowanie wole desktopgirls.com ;P
<gronx> jeszcze mnie po stópkach będziecie całować za tego linka :)
<gronx> PushUpek, tam też są lachony możesz nawet 18 + sobie włączyć
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> nie no +18 więcej nie ustawiam, kiedyś miałem ;) to na ćw jak zarzuciłem na projektor ekran, to mnie ćwiczeniowiec opieprzył ;D
<gronx> jutro nowy ubunt opłaca się już dziś instalować albo aktualizować?
<tomasz> nie
<TheNumb> gronx: czekaj z tydzień.
<tomasz> nie oplaca sie upgrade robic
<TheNumb> Jak połatają dziury to dopiero się bierz za aktualizowanie.
<tomasz> mi wyskoczylo 2gb do sciagniecia i 4h przyblizonej aktualizacji heh
<tomasz> i nie wiadomo czy bedzie dzialac :D
<TheNumb> tomasz: prościej zassać livecd...
<tomasz> no tak
<TheNumb> I na czysto pierdyknąć instalkę.
<tomasz> dlatego czekam az jutro wyjdzie
<foreste> http://www.desktopnexus.com/
<foreste> polecam ;p
<tomasz> a co to
<TheNumb> tomasz: kliknij link?
<foreste> baza tapet
<tomasz> aaa
<tomasz> ja juz mam swoja jedna :D
<tomasz> cos srednio mi dziala ten tinycore
<tomasz> zainstalowalem gimp'a i tiny pada heh
<foreste> http://pclab.pl/news45719.html
<foreste> ladne nogi ale szkoda trzymac szajsu 3d lg
<tomasz> ooo
<tomasz> znowu dalem wiecej ramu i smiga juz
<tomasz> i jest paczka openoffice'a
<gronx> tomasz, ile ramu?
<tomasz> z 64mb dalem na 256
<tomasz> i gimp ruszyl
<gronx> yhy
<tomasz> teraz instaluje oo 3
<foreste> tomasz:  nie
<foreste> to jest starocie
<tomasz> duzo sie nie rozni od libreoffice
<foreste> wes  libre office ;P
<foreste> oo wymarlym projektem
<tomasz> no ale libre duzo jak do tej pory nie pozmienialo
 * tar-gz ma lepszego netbooka niż PC ..
<tomasz> zreszta narazie testuje bo jak zrobie reboot to mi wszystko znika
<tomasz> tar-gz,  to co ty masz za PC :D
<tar-gz> tomasz: przedwojenny
<TheNumb> tar-gz: lampowy?
<tar-gz> TheNumb: gorzej, analogowy
<TheNumb> anal logowy?
<tar-gz> ta zapisuje logi analne
<TheNumb> W sensie, że robisz anal logom?
<tar-gz> z czujnikiem defekacji
<TheNumb> mhm
<tar-gz> bez pierdziulenia panowie oraz panie
<tar-gz> co ja mam do jasnej cholery postawić na tym netbooku!
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: szklanke kawy!
<foreste> kwas solny :.
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: drukarke!  slownik!
<foreste> ]:>
<gronx> hahaha omg <spada z krzesła>
<tar-gz> ta ... kloca se na nim postawie
<TheNumb> tar-gz: Termit!
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: dobra
<gronx> tar-gz, to jakie on ma bebechy?
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: ewentualnie zrob to co należy -- zanies na dach najwyzszego budynku w okolicy i z niego zrzuc
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: ewentualnie zapros [panow od mikrofalowek][tms]
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: ja chce postawic cos na nim nie zrzucić
<Kwpolska> [tms]: http://youtube.com/JPizzle1122
<gronx> tar-gz, może to egzemplarz muzealny sprzedaj będziesz miał na nowy :P
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: siostre postaw
<foreste> samochod ;p
<TheNumb> Ciekawe ile oni mają tych mikrofalówek <:
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: teraz jedna, ew. dwie
<foreste> co za durny net
<foreste> szukam jak zrobic szklo
<foreste> w yafaray
<foreste> http://people.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/344460/\
<foreste> http://people.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/344460/
<foreste> ` google
<Przekliniak> foreste: (google <search> [--{filter,language} <value>]) -- Searches google.com for the given string. As many results as can fit are included. --language accepts a language abbreviation; --filter accepts a filtering level ('active', 'moderate', 'off').
<foreste> ` blender3d
<foreste> ` google.pl       blender3d glass
<Kwpolska> foreste: `google blender4d
<Kwpolska> foreste: ew. `g blender3d
<Kwpolska> `g lolwut
<foreste> w necie to najwiecej seksu jest -.-
<foreste> jak trza cos to niema
<winter> o/
<tomasz> seksu w necie? :D
<foreste> no
<mati75> po udanym seksie czyścisz historie
<tomasz> hehe
<tomasz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGre8VxSlcY
<foreste> mati75: wrocilem do 2.49b
<foreste> 2.57 jeszcze nie nadaje sie
<foreste> brak jezyka pl i yafaraya
<gronx> foreste, bez pl dasz radę
<gronx> zresztą w 2.49b i tak nie wszystko jest w pl
<foreste> lol
<foreste> glass nie potrafie zrobic ;/
<Kwpolska> foreste: to skopiuj z 2.49
<Dreadlish> o/
<julek> Diabelko: pong, cos chciales?
<Diabelko> julek: jesteś może na PWr?
<julek> nie
<Diabelko> crap.
<julek> :/
<julek> a co? wybierasz sie tam?
<Diabelko> Nie, nie. Myślałem, że do kółka szalonych chemików dołączył mój znajomy w PWr i z ciekawości chciałem się zapytać czy go znasz.
<Diabelko> Nie wiem czemu Cię z PWr powiązałem
<tomasz> wie ktos moze czemu sila sygnalu wifi skacze mi z 91% na 15% przez chwile ?
<TheNumb> Zakłócenia?
<tomasz> no ale skad
<tomasz> jak mam do rutera 3-4m
<tomasz> i nic podrodze
<TheNumb> Zmień kanał w routerze.
<TheNumb> Może za dużo ludzi ma ten sam co ty ;]
<TheNumb> Przeskanuj eter i sprawdź.
<tomasz> no ja mam standardowy domyslny
<gjm> no to zmień?
<tomasz> teraz nie zmienie bo mi sie sciaga
<tomasz> ale pozniej zobacze
<TheNumb> 90% ludzi ma standardowy kanał ustawiony /wyssane z palca/
<tomasz> virtualc curcit PVC0-PVC7 to moze jest to ?
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> tomasz: nie kombinuj
<BlessJah> kanał jest kanał
<BlessJah> virtualc curcit PVC0-PVC7...
<tomasz> ok
<tomasz> zmienilem heh
<tomasz> teraz jest 100% i spada czasem do 80
<BlessJah> tomasz: wklej nam iwlist scan
<tomasz> ?
<BlessJah> no...
<BlessJah> iwlist scan
<BlessJah> sprawdz co ci to da jak w terminalu odpalisz
<BlessJah> tomasz: to nie bomba
<tomasz> quality 70/70
<BlessJah> no to widzisz
<BlessJah> masz 70/70
<BlessJah> nie skacze
<tomasz> skacze ale tylko chwile
<tomasz> widze po ikonce od wifi jak spada o kreske jedna na chwile
<foreste>  lulz warrior day ...
<BlessJah> tomasz: to normalne
<BlessJah> tomasz: masz 70/70, to normalne ze jak wiatr zawieje to ci spadnie pare oczek
<tomasz> na kanale 1 to mi spadalo do jednej
<BlessJah> a ile sieci siedzi na kanale 1?
<tomasz> nie wiem
<BlessJah> iwlist scan prawdę ci powie
<tomasz> pokazalo mi tylko scan mojego wifi
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> aaa
<BlessJah> z roota
<BlessJah> z normalnego usera pokazuje tylko aktualna siec, masz racje
<BlessJah> nie uprzedzalem ze z roota?
<TheNumb> Lulz, google chrum chrume zmieniło ikonę ;f
<tomasz> teraz wiecej jest :D
<foreste> TheNumb:  chrome ssie ;p
<TheNumb> foreste: wolę chrume niż ff/operę :(
<BlessJah> TheNumb: wole opere niz wszystko inne
<TheNumb> BlessJah: kwestia preferencji
<tomasz> ale ogolnie pokazuje mi 9 zrodel wifi a przeskanowalo 6
<tomasz> i kazda inny kanal
<foreste> opera znacznie wydajniejsza od chrum ;p
<BlessJah> tomasz: iwlist scan pokazuje ci wszystkie sieci, graficzne twory niekoniecznie
<TheNumb> tomasz: chakieruj te wszystkie sieci!!!!!!1111oneoneone
<BlessJah> tomasz: musisz takze pamietac ze kanaly sie nakladaja
<tomasz> oo teraz znalazlo 9 heh
<BlessJah> tak, niektore beda ginęły jeśli sygnał jest bliski zeru
 * TheNumb się nudzi
<tomasz> a te IE: to co to za parametry?
<tomasz> ogolne to mam 1 siec niezabezpieczona z DHCP
<Psotnick> BlessJah: jest jakiś program, który pokazuje jaki program na jakim porcie zużywa jaki transfer?
<BlessJah> jest
<Psotnick> wuem, że trochę zagmatwane :)
<Psotnick> BlessJah: a podzielisz się nazwą?
<Psotnick> s/wuem/wiem/
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> nie znam
<Psotnick> to do dupy ;)
<tomasz> im wyzszy kanal tym lepiej ?
<Psotnick> nie, czemu?
<tomasz> wieksza czestotliwosc nosna
<BlessJah> tomasz: nom
<BlessJah> tomasz: masz większą penetrację
<BlessJah> i szansę na raka jąder
<TheNumb> <:
<tomasz> hehe
<Psotnick> kórwa, to daję na jedynkę ;)
 * TheNumb ma ustawiony 11 kanał
<tomasz> u mnei tez 11 albo 6
<tomasz> najczesciej maja
<TheNumb> U mnie nikt nie ma 11 :3
<tomasz> u mnie 4 sieci :D
<tomasz> i 3 sieci 6
<tomasz> jedna ma kanal 108 :D
<TheNumb> A u mnie z 60 sieci na różnych kanałach.
 * Psotnick ma 2
<tomasz> na 5.5GHz
<BlessJah> TheNumb: jak jesteś zdesperowany, to użyj netstat
<BlessJah> TheNumb: manual jest sporo krótszy od manuala gcc
<tomasz> netstat ?
<tomasz> a ile potrzeba zeby wpa2 rozpykac ?
<TheNumb> tomasz: nie dasz rady
<BlessJah> tomasz: a zamierzasz recznie klepac hasła?
<tomasz> recznie nie
<tomasz> brutalem
 * BlessJah rozpykuje wpa2-psk w 2 sekundy
<tomasz> oooo
<BlessJah> pół, jak jestem blisko routera
<tomasz> oooo
<BlessJah> tomasz: zasadniczo łamanie z użyciem procka nie ma sensu jesli masz porzadna grafike
 * TheNumb instaluje buntu natty
<TheNumb> <:
<tomasz> a jakie hasla ? 8liter czy wieksze
<BlessJah> 18 znakow, male litery i cyfry
<tomasz> no to i tak ladnie
<tomasz> to ile to kombinacji jest? ;)
<BlessJah> policz sobie
<Psotnick> fchuj
<Psotnick> ~95 znaków
<BlessJah> weź jakiś kalkulator z RPN
<Psotnick> zależy które liczyć
<BlessJah> Psotnick: akurat 37 znaków
<tomasz> okolo ok 45znakow
<BlessJah> 27 liter (na klawce) plus 10 cyfr
<BlessJah> tylko małe i cyfry
<Psotnick> aha
<tomasz> 37^18
<tomasz> 16890053810563300749953435929 kombinacji ;)
<Psotnick> ~1.68*10^28
<Psotnick> teraz policz ile to na dysku zajmie ;)
<tomasz> hehe a po co na dysku ;)
<Psotnick> jakbyś chciał sobie potrzymać ;D
<tomasz> ale to sie zmienia pokolei to nie ma sensu :D
<BlessJah> tomasz: licz w RPN
<tomasz> chyba ze bys lamal randomem
<tomasz> i zapisywal ;)
<BlessJah> tomasz: nauczysz się czegoś przydatnego, zamiast licytować ile znaków
<tomasz> a jaka moc ma taka grafa ?
<tomasz> liczac kazdy rdzen
<BlessJah> tego sie nie da przeliczyc
<BlessJah> gfx jest od rownoleglych obliczen
<BlessJah> cpu jest od czego innego
<tomasz> no ja wiem
<BlessJah> ale odpowiadajac na pytanie: nie wiem jaka ma moc
<TheNumb> tomasz: http://code.google.com/p/pyrit/
<BlessJah> moge zgadywac ze w zakresie 50-200W
<tomasz> dlatego chodzi mi ile ma potokow rownoleglych
<BlessJah> Pyrit compiles and runs fine on Linux, MacOS X and BSD. I don't care about Windows; drop me a line (read: patch) if you make Pyrit work without copying half of GNU ...
<TheNumb> BlessJah: taaa...
<TheNumb> Fajnie to napisał.
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> gdzie guzik od dotacji?
<TheNumb> :3
<TheNumb> BlessJah: instalujesz ubuntu 11.04? <:
<tomasz> TheNumb a pojawilo sie juz ?
<TheNumb> tomasz: tumoroł
<tomasz> noo
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nie?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: mam archa
<TheNumb> BlessJah: łucznika, mhm.
<BlessJah> i jestem z niego zadowolony
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> łucznika
<BlessJah> tak to się tłumaczy
<BlessJah> łukolinuks
<TheNumb> Tja.
<tomasz> lol
<TheNumb> BlessJah: wybierasz się na ArchCon?
<BlessJah> nie
<tomasz> ja mam teraz tinycore :D
<BlessJah> tomasz: nikt cię nie pytal
<TheNumb> BlessJah: to było wyjątkowo miłe :D
<tomasz> :D
<tomasz> ale nie udalo mi sie go na dysku zainstalowac
<winter> BlessJah: dlaczego cie nie ma na #archlinux-pl i archlinux.pl
<BlessJah> winter: kółka wzajemnego ciągnięcia druta
<winter> tylko strtaszysz na #łubuntu.pl
<winter> BlessJah: haha, nie zauważyłem
<tomasz> lol
<BlessJah> winter: tam zacząłem instalując archa
<tomasz> z/w
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ja siedzę na #archlinux-pl, gówno się tam dzieje.
<BlessJah> stamtąd spier**** aż wybiłem szyby w połowie miasta przekraczając prędkość dźwięku
<BlessJah> zrazili mnie do siebie i do polskiej dokumentacji
<TheNumb> =D
<winter> ale nieprzyjemna różnica między kujawiakiem a warką strong :F
<TheNumb> Ja mam w dupie polską dokumentację. Można ją sobie o kany dupy rozbić.
<winter> BlessJah: tak jak mnie zraża #gentoo-pl
<TheNumb> winter: oj nie pitol, tam jest czasem fajnie ;f
<BlessJah> nie byłem
<TheNumb> BlessJah: miałeś kiedyś gentoo? :P
<BlessJah> i pewnie nie pójdę, nawet jeślibym miał zainstalować gentoo
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nie
<winter> TheNumb: z rzadka
<tomasz> trudno zainstalowac archa ?
<TheNumb> tomasz: jak debiana
<TheNumb> A nawet prościej
<TheNumb> Oczywiście mowa o netinstall bo innej opcji nie ma <:
<tomasz> netinstall ?
<TheNumb> No, netinstall.
<TheNumb> `g debian netinstall
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: netinst CD - Debian: <http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/>
<tomasz> nie ma wersji ISO?
<TheNumb> Ciekawe jak ubuntu tak ładnie rozpoznaje wszystkie przyciski w mojej myszy ;f
<TheNumb> tomasz: to jest ieso. Wypalasz płytkę i ona zaciąga paczki do base systemu. Dalej wszystko instalujesz z palca.
<TheNumb> Ou, Chrome 11 już jest stable :<
<foreste> DaZ:
<foreste> nie ladnie
<TheNumb> foreste: razem
<foreste> mnie zbanowal
<winter> SPOŁEM!
<foreste> pff
<foreste> w hdmi tak ;p
<foreste> zato
<foreste> nie dziwcie sie ze tam nikt niepisze
<foreste> szanowny pan DaZ banuje
<DaZ> takie życie [;
<foreste> za to mi dales zal ru
<foreste> bo mialem ddopisac ze roznica to drm ;l
<Admc> O
<Admc> ciekawe czemu mam bana na furnecie
<Admc> pewnie ktoś dał bana na hosta
<Admc> muszę napisać do admina
<tomasz> Admc,  trzeba bylo po pijaku tam nie szalec :D
<Admc> :D
<Admc> mam tylko bana na jednym kanale
<Admc> po za tym ja nie piję
<Admc> chodź to jest dziwne jak na mój wiek
<Admc> choć*
<tomasz> :D no zartuje
<tomasz> najnowszy archlinux jest z 05.2010 ?
<winter> tomasz: archlinux to rolling release, instalujesz praktycznie z dowolnej instalki, uaktualniasz i masz najnowszy
<BlessJah> tomasz: rolling release
<winter> co ma swoje wady i zalety
<winter> jak to mawiają, wszystko ma swoje zady i walety
<tomasz> a jakie wady ?
<winter> może być lekko niestabilny
<BlessJah> winter: nie, nie jest niestabilny
<winter> mogą wyjść bugi które mogłyby zostać wyeliminowane misiącami testów
<winter> BlessJah: może być
<BlessJah> winter: mam go kilka lat
<winter> ale generalnie jest ok
<winter> BlessJah: ja też
<BlessJah> na serwerze go bym nie postawil
<winter> no widzisz
<winter> ja również
<BlessJah> inaczej
<BlessJah> nie polecalbym
<BlessJah> choc mam jeden serwer pod archem
<tomasz> dlaczego nie jako serwer?
<winter> tomasz: serwer powinien być mega niezawodny
<BlessJah> bo nie
<BlessJah> tomasz: na serwer masz freebsd
<winter> a arch jest tylko prawie niezawodny
<winter> dobra, idę film oglądać
<tomasz> prawie niezawodny? ;)
<tomasz> czyli malo bezpieczny tak ?
<BlessJah> tomasz: bezpieczny i niezawodny
<BlessJah> ale sa bezpieczniejsze i niezawodniejsze
<BlessJah> taki debian stable
<BlessJah> kwestia priorytetow
<tomasz> to jak sie objawia ta niezawodnosc ?
<DarkWolf448> :)
<BlessJah> tomasz: kilka lat bez zadnego problemu
<DarkWolf448> ?
<DarkWolf448> Co jest na tapecie ^^ ?
<BlessJah> arch
<DarkWolf448> ;)
<DarkWolf448> Arch'a nie mam zamiaru instalować. Odnoszę wrażenie, że nazwa pochodzi od daty wydania repozytoriów xD
<tomasz> arch
<BlessJah> nazwa czego?
<winter> myśli, że archaiczny :-F
<winter> a niech se myśli
<tomasz> grub mi nie dziala cos
<tomasz> niby sie instaluje itd na hda1
<tomasz> ale po resecie wywala FATAL: Could not read form the boot medium! System halted
<tomasz> a zrobilem cfdisk'iem dwie partycje
<tomasz> a pozniej grub zainstalowalem bootsector
<tomasz> i zgralem pliki na ten dysk z jadrem itd
<tomasz> i nic
<BlessJah> tomasz: co ty wlasciwie kombinujesz?
<tomasz> no chce linuxa zainstalowac na virtual hd
<BlessJah> virtual hd?
<BlessJah> co to jest?
<tomasz> no w vbox'ie
<tomasz> na wirtualnym dysk
<tomasz> mam livecd
<tomasz> i chcialem ja na hd wrzucic
<tomasz> jechalem wg tutoriala ale nie dziala
<tomasz> wszystko sie ok niby zrobilo jak mialo ale nie bootuje
<tomasz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGre8VxSlcY
<tomasz> wg tego
<BlessJah> tomasz: jak nie ustawiles bootowania z dysku to sie nie dziw
<tomasz> oo wlasnie :D
<tomasz> teraz mam Grub Loading stage1.5
<tomasz> Error 15
<tomasz> zmienilem na lilo moze dlatego
<Dreadlish> error 15 jest dlatego, że nie wpisałeś lilo po wsadzeniu lilo
<Dreadlish> i grub nie ma swoich plików
<Dreadlish> .
<tomasz> no wybralem lilo a wczesniej byl grub
<tomasz> moze sie cos pomieszalo
<tomasz> o teraz smiga :D
<markusmarecki> witam
<BlessJah> co za distro?
<markusmarecki> czy już ktoś zgrywał działającego ubuntu do obrazu iso
<tomasz> DSL
<markusmarecki> aby potem przenieść konfigurację na inną maszynę?
<adasiek_abix> markusmarecki: uzywałem remastersys do tego - działa
<tomasz> co jest lepsze xvesa czy xfbdev ?
<markusmarecki> widzę nie ma tego w standardowym repozytorium
<adasiek_abix> nie ma, deba ze strony projektu brałem
<tomasz> lol
<tomasz> wysypal mi sie juz dsl
<tomasz> nie dziala myszka zrobilem reset i xserver juz nie rusza
<kklimonda> adasiek_abix: o/
<kklimonda> adasiek_abix: to klucz ssh publiczny miał być :)
<kklimonda> (jakoś nie pomyślałem, by sprecyzować)
<adasiek_abix> kklimonda: a ja myslałem, że pgp
<adasiek_abix> zaraz
<tomasz> ls
<laseck> ej ludziska jak sie instaluje pliki z koncowka .run  ?
<tomasz> sh
<tomasz> sh plik.run
<kklimonda> .run czasem przez sh nie pójdzie
<laseck> to w takim razie mi nie dziala
<kklimonda> lepiej chmod +x file.run
<kklimonda> a potem ./file.run
<tomasz> no zeby dac atrybut exe plikowi
<adasiek_abix> a w ogóle to co ów run zaiwera?
<tomasz> instalke bin
<adasiek_abix> head -4 file.run
<adasiek_abix> może od MZ się zaczyna ? ;-)
<tomasz> hehe
<laseck> serious sama
<laseck> laseck@laseck-AMILO-D-SERIES:~/Pobrane$ ./ss.run
<laseck> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<laseck> Uncompressing Serious Sam: The Second Encounter 1.07beta1-english-2 Installer.......................................
<laseck> laseck@laseck-AMILO-D-SERIES:~/Pobrane$
<laseck> takie cos wyskakuje i koniec
<laseck> ma  ktos jakis pomysl?
<Dreadlish> laseck: sudo
<tomasz> hej a jak odmontowac myszke usb w linuxie?
<tomasz> bo nie moge nia ruszac normalnie
<BlessJah> tomasz: ręcznie
<tomasz> wyjac wtyke? ;)
<laseck> sudo nic nie daje
<tomasz> oo podzialalo :D
<tomasz> klawiatura mi tez nie chodzi
<tomasz> masakra z tym dsl'e,
<Admc> aż taki zły?
<Admc> sam nie używałem dsla bo nie mam prehistorycznego kompa
<Admc> testowałem tylko puppy
<tomasz> i jak sie widzial?
<kklimonda> laseck: odpal ./ss.run --help i zobacz czy jest opcja, by nie kasował katalogu po skończeniu instalacji, potem rozpakuj całość, zajrzyj do środka i pokombinuj.
<kklimonda> laseck: albo skontaktuj się z producentem, ew. sprzedawcą
<tomasz> klawiatura mi dziala do momentu az nie wyjde z vbox
<tomasz> jak wroce to nie dziala juz
<tomasz> heh ten dsl raz sie wlaczy raz nie heh
<tomasz> po resecie skanuje mi hda1 dochodzi do 40% i ze blad
<tar-gz> Panowie kto testował gnome3?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: ja testowałem
<tar-gz> kklimonda: ściągałeś iso z gnome3.org?
<kklimonda> nie, instalowałem z ppa dla nattiego
<tar-gz> L/
<tar-gz> :/
<tar-gz> ściągnąłem iso z gnome3.org i myślałem, że będzie możliwosć instalacji
<tar-gz> a tu lipa
<foreste> kde <3
<foreste> gmome win 98 xd
<kklimonda> z userami kde to tak jak z userami archa
<mati75> tar-gz: ściągaj fiedorkę
<kklimonda> poznasz ich po tym, że nieproszeni napiszą czego używają ;)
<tar-gz> kklimonda: dobrze, że napisał.
<foreste> ja jestem najracowany kde 4.6
<tar-gz> foreste: kde jest ok, ale zbyt dużo żre ramu jak na mój komputer
<foreste> mi caly kde + system
<foreste> 300mb ;p
<foreste> zabiera ;p
<lastchance> czym konwertujecie mp4, flv do mp3 ?
<lastchance> witka
<tar-gz> foreste: mi po uruchomieniu 200 czyste KDe
<tar-gz> ale apliakcje żrą niemiłosiernie
<tomasz> ubuntu 130mb
<tomasz> przegladarka zre duzo
<tar-gz> tomasz: które ubu Ci tyle żre
<tar-gz> ?
<tomasz> 10.10
<Diabelko> (20:13:20) kklimonda: z userami kde to tak jak z userami archa
<BlessJah> odchudzili?
<Diabelko> Rofl, to takie prawdziwe
<tomasz> 150mb teraz mi bierze
<tomasz> ale mam tylko xchat zapodany
<tar-gz> tomasz: które masz?
<tar-gz> Diabelko: +++
<tomasz> ubuntu 10.10
<tar-gz> ;-)
<foreste> opera z 11 kartami zre 169mb ;p
<tar-gz> kklimonda: ile Ci wpieprza natty po odpaleniu?
<tomasz> 5 kart chrome i 330mb ramu
<tomasz> spadlo do 307 heh
<lastchance> :)
<tomasz> no ale nie jest zle heh
<lastchance> a co powicie na 3 przegladarki lacznie z 150 kart 1.8GB
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tomasz> hehe
<lastchance> :)
<tomasz> ja tyle ramu nawet nie mam :D
<tar-gz> hmmm, fedora albo opensuse z gnome3 będzie lepszy?
<foreste> mi mazy sie 2 gb :<
<tomasz> teraz cena ramu spadla
<foreste> tylko ze ddr1 wzroszla ;p
<tomasz> ddr1 to jest tam juz staroc heh
<foreste> .no ;p
<foreste> tomasz: pc ma ponad 6 lat ;d
<tomasz> ja na lapku mam ddr2 a tak to tez ddr1 na starych PC
<foreste> tar-gz:  fedora i opensuse ssdie ;p
<foreste> ssie
<tar-gz> foreste ta gentoo se postawie
<Dreadlish> osuse ssie
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: tak kurde postaw
<Dreadlish> nie pieprzysz
<foreste> systemy na rpm sa mulaste ;p
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<Enlik> O, nawet ubuntu ma rawtherapee w wersji z merkuriala, jak tworcom ciezko tarballa porzadnego zamiescic (z tego co widze) ech
<paulEU> heloł
<paulEU> jest tu siakiś spec od gita?
<paulEU> totalnie się pogubiłem w tym git-cie
<BlessJah> paulEU: heloł
<paulEU> o ile z SVN problemów nie miałem, ale ten git to mnie już cholera bierze
<kklimonda> paulEU: wpisz w google everyday git
<kklimonda> paulEU: tam będziesz miał w pigułce jak gita używać
<paulEU> kklimonda: ok dzięki, zaraz zobacze
<Dreadlish> takie trudne?
<paulEU> z palca to jest jasne, ale z eclipsa to już jaja są jakieś
<kklimonda> potem man gitworkflows jest bardzo fajnym dokumentem opisującym pracę z gitem z wyższego poziomu - jak używać branchy etc.
<kklimonda> paulEU: nie używaj go z eclpisea
<kklimonda> eclpisa*
<kklimonda> argh
<paulEU> kklimonda: ale projekt chce zwersjonować
<kklimonda> paulEU: no to nikt ci nie broni, ale rób to z konsoli.
<paulEU> mogę od biedy wrzucić starego znajomego svn, ale chce zobaczyć co tam fajnego ma ten git, niby fajny ten rozproszony.. ale nie wiem jeszcze czy mi sie to przyda
<kklimonda> graficzne nakładki na systemy wersjonowania strasznie ograczają, a przy gicie i innych dvcs w ogóle się nie sprawdzają.
<paulEU> kklimonda: o ile z SVN to w eclipse chodziło elegancko i od wielu lat problemów nie miałem
<paulEU> nie wiem co mnie naszło na ten git heh
<kklimonda> paulEU: bo svn jest ograniczony strasznie
<paulEU> kklimonda: pod jakim względem?
<paulEU> do prostego projektu 1 osobowego (mam 3 kompy)
<paulEU> to wystarczy imho
<Admc> tak się zastanawiam, niby kanał Ubuntu, ale prawie nikt go nie używa
<Dreadlish> no a co myślałeś?
<kklimonda> paulEU: w svn ograniczasz się do add, edit, commit, diff, revert, up, co
<Admc> jak ktoś ma ubuntu to niech się odezwie
<kklimonda> paulEU: takie podstawy łatwo zmapować na intefejs graficzny.
<paulEU> Admc: ja mam ubu od lat i nie narzekam
<Admc> sam zainstalowałem minta bo 11.04 ssie
<Dreadlish> Admc: klimonda ma nattyego i tyle wiem
<kklimonda> paulEU: git to gałęzie, mergowanie, branchowanie, zmiana historii etc.
 * Wizard właśnie ogarnął push i pull i zdalne repo!
<kklimonda> paulEU: tego się nie da zmapować sensownie na intefejs graficzny
<Wizard> jestem zajebisty!
<Admc> ja miałem nattiego jeden dzień, uznałem że ssie i zainstalowałem minta
<paulEU> kklimonda: no co ty?
 * Enlik widzial 'git gui' i gitk
<paulEU> kklimonda: merge działa fajnie w tortoise :)
 * Dreadlish próbuje od troche czasu ogarnąć repo na githubie
 * Dreadlish i nawet coś mu idzie
<Enlik> Btw.
<Admc> heh, za z gita to znam tylko komendę clone a z svna checkout
<kklimonda> paulEU: lepiej wyjdziesz ucząc się konsolowego interfejsu imo - git jest wart tego, zmieni zupełnie sposób w jaki rozwijasz projekt.
<paulEU> kklimonda: tylko jak to potem do eclipsa ładować ?
<kklimonda> Admc: uznałeś, że natty ssie po jednym dniu? To co ty widziałeś przez ten czas ;)
 * Enlik ma 2 male rzeczy na gicie, po jednej  galezi jeno :)
 * Dreadlish umie add, commit, push
<Admc> kklimonda, widziałem że moja karta graficzna działa bardzo kiepsko
 * Dreadlish i checkout chyba ;p
<kklimonda> Admc: bez przesady, co ty masz za kartę?
<Enlik> Dreadlish: clone!
<Dreadlish> no!
<Dreadlish> właśnie
<Admc> kklimonda, wstawili nowe stery do mojej grafiki które można co najwyżej o kant dupy rozbić
<Dreadlish> nie wiedziałem czy co czy clone
<Dreadlish> ale clone;p
<Admc> ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<Wizard> a cvsa któryś z was używał? :>
<Dreadlish> poza tym - lubie gita - jakoś ładnie wygląda
<Dreadlish> Wizard: a idź pan stąd
<paulEU> kklimonda: ja chce zrobić prostą rzecz, więcej mi nie trzeba: repo-gitowe (tam kilka projektów), i z poziomu 3 kompów synchronizacja (zawsze będzie używana tylko 1 osoba)
<Wizard> :D
<kklimonda> Wizard: ja używałem w innym życiu
<Enlik> Nie wiecie czasem czy nvidia zrobi sterowniki 96.tyłek dla xorg servera 1.10? ;P
<Admc> w 10.10 działa dobrze, a w 10.04 działa kijiwo
<paulEU> Wizard: no pewnie, sie używało :)
<Dreadlish> Admc: było stery radeon zainstalować i już
<Dreadlish> Enlik: nie
<kklimonda> paulEU: w gicie jedno repo == jeden projekt
<Wizard> kklimonda: a potem cię spalili za herezję?
<kklimonda> w svn też tak naprawdę
<Enlik> Dreadlish: nie wiecie czy nie zrobi?
<Admc> nie chciało mi się z zależnościach babrać
<Dreadlish> Enlik: nie zrobi
<paulEU> kklimonda: a chce kilka projektów eclipsowych do jednego repo
<Enlik> Dreadlish: ni? Hmm, no to zawita nouveau zapewne
<Enlik> Jak kiedys tam bede mial nowego xorga
<Dreadlish> Enlik: pozdro.
<kklimonda> paulEU: jak upierasz się by coś robić wbrew temu jak zaprojektowany jest git to całość na pewno dobrze się nie będzie spisywać.
<Enlik> Dreadlish: a tam, nouveau prawie dziala ;P
<Enlik> Dreadlish: i jak szybko przelacza pomiedzy tty!
<paulEU> kklimonda: no dobra, zaczne od tego żeby 1 proj = 1 repo i z tym tutorialem polece
<Dreadlish> Enlik: u mnie radeon na terminal przechodzi szybko
<paulEU> ponownie
<Dreadlish> ale z terma na x'y to 10 sec przerwy żeby sie ekran rozjaśnił
<Enlik> Dreadlish: na pewno nie tak jak sterowniki z KMS-em
<kklimonda> Wizard: nie, 10 lat temu, kiedy cvs używałem, to to był bleeding edge ;)
<kklimonda> Wizard: potem przyszedł svn, ale go ominąłem
<Dreadlish> Enlik: drm_kms_helper         19621  1 radeon,[permanent]
<Dreadlish> mówi lsmod
<Enlik> Hm
<kklimonda> a potem git, bzr - i teraz jak patrzę na svn, czy cvs, to się dziwię, że ludzie tego używają ;)
<Enlik> Dreadlish: a dziala u Ciebie plymouth czy takie tam? (jesli testowales)
<Dreadlish> svn jeszcze zrozumiem
<Dreadlish> ale cvs - wtf?
<kklimonda> svn jest tak samo do niczego jak cvs
<Dreadlish> Enlik: plymouth? co to za dziwota?
<paulEU> dobra, dobra.. za dużo herezji panowie ;)
<kklimonda> svn miało slogan "cvs done right" ale cvs nie da się zrobić "dobrze" imo ;)
<Enlik> Dreadlish: słitaśny ekran startowy z animacjami, żeby było piknie i uroczo.
<Enlik> Przy ładowaniu systemu
<Dreadlish> Enlik: na fun2? kidding me?
<paulEU> cvs to ma swoje lata już
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie, plymouth to przede wszystkim multiplexer
<Enlik> Ano, na *too nie ma, ale pracują nad tym (albo jest, ale nie dorobiony do konca)
<paulEU> svn to poprawiony cvs i sprawował się b. dobrze w PLD :)
<Enlik> kklimonda: ?
<Dreadlish> pld
<Dreadlish> nie no
 * Enlik po piwie, nie bić
<Dreadlish> mi to przchodzi na myśl tylko fi9o
<Dreadlish> z słowem pld
<Admc> plymouth ma tą wadę, że żeby ładnie wyglądał bez grzebania wymaga kms
<kklimonda> Enlik: plymouth służy obecnie przede wszystkim do tego, by aplikacje nie biły się o stdout
 * Dreadlish trying to not flame on pld or fi9o
<paulEU> Dreadlish: że co? Robiłeś tam paczuszki svn-owe? ;)
<Admc> inaczej uruchamia się w 640x480
<Dreadlish> mam uraz
<Dreadlish> tyle
<paulEU> Dreadlish: ja na tym się wychowywałem :D
<kklimonda> Enlik: bo inaczej, przy użyciu upstart czy systemd będą wyświetlać sieczkę - a tak to przesyłają tekst do plymouth, i on go wyświetla (albo i nie) na ekranie.
<kklimonda> Admc: to nie jest wada
<Enlik> kklimonda: nazwałbym to workaroundem w takim razie
<Enlik> Niejako
<Enlik> :S
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie, tego się nie da inaczej zrobić
<Admc> ale wkurza tych co mają własnościowe stery
<kklimonda> Enlik: jeżeli kilka aplikacji uruchamia się jednocześnie, to wszystkie jednocześnie będą wyświetlać tekst.
<Admc> Bo ani Nvidia ani fglrx nie obsługują KMS ZTCW
<kklimonda> Admc: plymouth nie potrzebuje kms
<Dreadlish> no
<kklimonda> Admc: potrzebuje framebuffera
<Dreadlish> trzeba nomodeset przy startupie wklepać
<Dreadlish> żeby działało
<Enlik> A tam, OpenRC daje radę (z tym słabym paralelizmem), ze drukuje nazwę skryptu startowego obok komunikatu, tak wiec wiadomo ktory od czego (chyba ze nie uzywaja funkcji jego, lecz normalnie printują)
<Admc> kklimonda,  wiem ale wtedy jest w 640x480
<kklimonda> Admc: nie
<Enlik> Niemniej rozumiem
<Admc> i trzeba modyfikować konfig gruba żeby działało
<kklimonda> Admc: w 11.04 defaultowo dla wielu kart nvidii była włączona natywna rozdzielczość, ustawiona jeszcze przez gruba
<Admc> a tak to bez grzebania w natywnej rozdzielczości monitora
<Admc> ale na własnościowych czy na noveau?
<kklimonda> na własnościowych
<Admc> o ciekawe
<Admc> a jak to rozwiązali?
<Enlik> Nawet nvidia?!
 * Enlik myslal, ze kms na bank potrzebny
 * Admc myślał że bez kmsu uruchamia się w VGA
<kklimonda> Admc: grub ustawia rozdzielczość natywną, a kernel jej nie resetuje
<Enlik> Admc: e, to to nie, ustawienie gruba 2 gfxpayload :)
<kklimonda> to nie jest hack - dzięki temu znika jedno dodatkowe mignięcie ekranu, i całość w ogóle wygląda znacznie lepiej
<kklimonda> jak masz kms to od momentu odpalenia gruba nic nie zmienia rozdzielczości ekranu, a tak dopiero Xy
<Admc> wiem że da się to objeść z gfxpayload ale w natty działa to z automatu czy trzeba ustawiać tak jak w mavericku?
<kklimonda> Admc: to nie jest obejście ;)
<kklimonda> Admc: działa z automatu (ale nie wiem czy dla wszystkich kart)
<Admc> to dobrze
<Admc> w końcu skończy się "EJ ZAINSTALOWAŁEM STERY I KROPECZKI SA TAKIE DUSHE KWADRATOWE"
<Admc> wkurzały mnie te posty na forum
<paulEU> czy w nowym ubu poprawili drivery nvidia ?
<Admc> noveau czy własnościowe?
<TheNumb> paulEU: konkretniej?
<Admc> bo ostatnio czytałem że własnościowe są już dostosowane pod 11.04
<paulEU> chodzi o własnościowe drivery. Bo mi chodzi o to że w przeglądarce firefox dalej mam sieczke na rzeczach flashowych
<TheNumb> paulEU: które masz drivery? Widziałem w changelogu którychś z nowszych że to już poprawili.
<paulEU> hmm moment wersje obadam
<tomasz> a ma ktos z Was i950gm i odpalal google-earth na tym ?
<paulEU> jak sie sprawdzało wersje pakietu? Wrrr zapomniałem
<TheNumb> paulEU: apt-cache show nvidia-current
<TheNumb> paulEU: możesz też w panelu nvidii ;]
<paulEU> Version: 260.19.06-0ubuntu
<TheNumb> paulEU: eeeee
<TheNumb> 10.04?
<paulEU> na razie tak
<TheNumb> ;f
<paulEU> dlatego pytam czy już to poprawili w 11.04
<TheNumb> W 10.10 są poprawione drivery.
<tomasz> na 10.04 to mi nawet kamera nie chodzila normalnie
<paulEU> TheNumb: mam 10.10
<tomasz> ale juz w 10.10 wszytko gralo
<TheNumb> paulEU: no to masz nieaktualne paczki
<TheNumb> zaktualizuj system!
<paulEU> heh mam aktualny
<lastchance> mam Intela GMA X4500MHD jesli komus to pomoze
<paulEU> TheNumb: wpisałem sudo apt-get upgrade
<paulEU> nie ma tam z nvidii nic
<Enlik> s[y=hr tzn. apt-get update wpierw
<tomasz> oj 950 duzo sie juz rozni od 4500
<Dreadlish> no
<paulEU> Enlik: tak zrobiłem, update, potem upgrade
<Enlik> tomasz: tyle co (4500 - 950)
<TheNumb> paulEU: poszukaj na launchpadzie repo ze sterami 260.19.44
<tomasz> no np :D
<lastchance> i za tydzien bede wiedizal jak 11.04 lata na intel HD najnowszej integrze
<TheNumb> lastchance: sandy briedże?
<TheNumb> lastchance: podobno zapitala.
<lastchance> mmm
<paulEU> TheNumb: a może po prostu zupgradeować do 11.04?
<TheNumb> paulEU: próbuj.
<lastchance> nie pamietam czy to sandy
<tomasz> nie oplaca sie upgrade
<TheNumb> lastchance: jak intel hd 3000 to ta zintegrowana z procesorami sandy bridge
<tomasz> za dlugo i za duzo musi robic
<TheNumb> Jutro trzeba będzie zmienić /topic
<lastchance> powino latac z tego co czytalem al eniepamietam od ktorego kernela
<TheNumb> :3
<TheNumb> lastchance: 2.6.38 powinno być już w miarę ok.
<lastchance> zaraz bedzie 2.6.39
<TheNumb> lastchance: zaraz ^^
<lastchance> no z 3 tygodnie mysle
<TheNumb> lastchance: do ubuntu i tak nie trafi ;p
<lastchance> mopze 4 :)
<tomasz> a ja ciagle 2.6.33 lol
<Admc> słyszeliście o regresji w najnowszym linuxie
<lastchance> jajade na 2.6.38.4
<TheNumb> Admc: 2.6.38.4?
<Admc> laptopy zużywają więcej energii
<Admc> ja mam 2.6.37
<tomasz> jakiej regresji ?
<Admc> już podaję linka
<tomasz> 2.6.35 pomylka
<Admc> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_kernel_regress2&num=1
<TheNumb> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/ChangeLog-2.6.39-rc5
<TheNumb> Smacznego :3
<Enlik> Ciekawe, wyglada an to, ze najpierw gmailowa-hsotowana poczta przeslala maila na inną skrzynkę, a dopiero potem się pojawiło w interfejsie webowym
<Admc> spójrzcie na wykresy na drugiej stronie
<Enlik> Co do tej regresji
<Enlik> Być może to Ubuntu specific
<Admc> nie podoba mi się to
<Enlik> Zero źródeł
<Admc> przydało by się sprawdzić to na innych distrach
<Admc> w sumie to bateria w moim starym laptopie trzyma tylko 30 minut
<TheNumb> Admc: na moim laptopie z żywotnością bakterii 66% trzyma jakoś 1,5h podobno
<Dreadlish> w moim trzyma tyle żeby sie przełączyć z gniazdka do gniazdka
<Admc> cóż bateria ma 6 lat więc 30 minut to i tak dobry wynik
<TheNumb> Moja ma 4 lata
<TheNumb> ;f
<tomasz> moja ma 5lat i trzyma 3min :D
<lastchance> ja z baterii korzystam tylko jak bios aktualizuje :)
<Dreadlish> moja jest z 2002 roku
<paulEU> u mnie bateria już ma 3 lata i trzyma 4h lekko
<Dreadlish> a w drugim lapie trzyma 1,5h
<Dreadlish> ma 3 latka
<Dreadlish> w trzecim co ma rok trzyma 7h
<paulEU> całkiem cacy
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: netzbók
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: tak.
<Admc> netbooki nadają się tylko do neta
<Dreadlish> i do ircowania ;d
<Admc> nic innego na nich nie porobisz
<Admc> z małą klawiaturą/
<Admc> ?
<Dreadlish> taka ona mała jak ja baletnica
<Dreadlish> ty widziałeś kiedyś netbookową klawiaturę?
<Dreadlish> że tak powiem - jest niewiele mniejsza od tej co na niej teraz pisze
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: laptop 14"?
<Dreadlish> 12"
<Admc> to nie laptop
<Dreadlish> to laptop
<Admc> tylok takie coś pomiędzy laptopem a netbookiem
<lastchance> ktos pytal na jakiej platformie bede 11.04 stawial za okolo tydzien to nie sandy to westmere
<Admc> dla mnie laptop zaczyna się od 15 cali
<TheNumb> Admc: może powiesz, że 13,3" to też nie laptop, co?
<Dreadlish> hp opisało jako "business notebook"
<Admc> o ja
<lastchance> ale jak przekonam znajomego to na sandy tez postawie
<tomasz> jak ma core duo to latop
<tomasz> jak atom to netbook
<Dreadlish> a to ma pentium m
<Admc> ja sobie mogę nazwać to pseudo-notebook-with-small-display
<tomasz> pentium to lapek
<Dreadlish> ja to nazywam notebook
<Dreadlish> bo ma 1024x768
<Dreadlish> a nie jakieś dziwoty
<TheNumb> lastchance: no to soraski, to nie jest najnowszy intel hd.
<Dreadlish> poza tym lekki nie jest
<Admc> ja tam mam 1280x800 i to komfortowa rozdzielczość do pracy w gimpie
<Dreadlish> za to łatwo rozbieralny
<tomasz> zawsze mozna pod usb klawe, mysz i pod vga monitor dac D
<tomasz> :D
<Dreadlish> 1280x800 ftw 16:10
<TheNumb> tomasz: nach*j tak kombinować?
<Dreadlish> mam na 15,4" taką
<Admc> teraz pchają wszędzie 16:9
<Admc> wkurza mnie to
<tomasz> bo ja np bez myszki nie ujade :D
<Dreadlish> i po co
<Dreadlish> ja bez myszki ujade
<Admc> laptopa z 16:10 bardzo ciężko dostać
<Dreadlish> ale jak mam trackpointa
<lastchance> TheNumb: wlasnie widze
<Admc> ja nie lubię łechtaczki w laptopie
<ntat> Używa ktoś Audacious`a?
<Admc> wolę myszkę
<Dreadlish> Admc: acer extensa 5630ez - jak sam serwisujesz i do gimpa ci trzeba - polecam
<Admc> ntat, ja używałem ale przesiadłem się na moca
<Dreadlish> można włożyć do niego dobrego c2d
<Dreadlish> 4gb ramu
<Dreadlish> i żyjemy ;p
<Admc> Dreadlish, przesiadam się na stacjonarny
<Dreadlish> ja mam 2 stacjonarki
<Admc> bo jak kupiłem telefon z androidem to już nie potrzebuję laptopa
<jacekowski> ktos umie francuski?
<Dreadlish> w jednej brakuje zasilacza i grafiki bo zapitoliłem do drugiego
<ntat> http://audacious-media-player.org/
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: prędzej ciebie byśmy zapytali
<ntat> Jak włączyć belki?
<ntat> ;]
<TheNumb> Ja tam wolę http://clementine-player.org ;]
<Dreadlish> ja tam wole mpd
<Dreadlish> i ncmpcpp
<Admc> ja tam wolę http://moc.daper.net/
<Dreadlish> albo jak ktoś zguizowany to sonata
<Dreadlish> moc nie obsługuje last.fma i to mnie boli
<Admc> ja w sumie rzadko słucham muzykę z laptopa
<Admc> nie po to mam wieże w pokoju
<Admc> szkoda tylko że nie ma usb
<Admc> wiecie jak nazywa się kabel którym można podłączyć wieże do komputera/telefonu?
<Admc> wieża ma tryb aux i wejście l/r na minijack z tyłu
<Admc> widziałem u kogoś taki kabel ale nie wiem jak to się nazywa
<Dreadlish> cinch?
<Dreadlish> xlr?
<Dreadlish> toslink?
<TheNumb> cincz
<Dreadlish> czincz
<Dreadlish> jak już :D
<TheNumb> cincz
<TheNumb> Lepiej brzmi
<Dreadlish> czincz
<TheNumb> Tak po amełykańsku
<Dreadlish> czincz bardziej po polsku
<Admc> czincze to są chyba do tv
<Dreadlish> a ja jestem baletnica
<Admc> mi chodzi tylko o przesyłanie audio
<Dreadlish> poszukaj sobie na wiki RCA
<paulEU> Dreadlish: XLR nigdzie nie widziałem żeby było w kompie :D
<Dreadlish> paulEU: w moim dacu jest ;p
<paulEU> dacu?
<Admc> zaraz poszukam instrukcji obsługi
<Admc> tam będzie pisać jakie to jest wejście
<gjm> paulEU: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Przetwornik_cyfrowo-analogowy
<paulEU> huh
<Admc> cholera
<Admc> nie opisali tego w instrukcji
<Admc> jest tylko napisane aux in l/r
<Dreadlish> a jak to wygląda?
<Admc> zaraz poszukam zdjęcia na necie
<jacekowski> RCA?
<jacekowski> okragle
<jacekowski> okolo 0.5cm srednicy
<Admc> okrągłe
<Admc> na necie nie ma zdjęć tyłu
<Dreadlish> Admc: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ef/Component_video_jack.jpg/220px-Component_video_jack.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6epbvjx> (at upload.wikimedia.org)
<Dreadlish> takie coś?
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie takie kolory muszą być
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCA_connector
<Dreadlish> będzie tam pewno biały i czerwony
<Dreadlish> tak patriotycznie do audio ;
<Admc> tak
<Admc> cholera
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to są czincze
<Admc> dzięki wielkie
<Admc> odsuwałem bieliźniarkę to mi płyty z ubuntu od cannonical spadły z nią
<Admc> :(
<Admc> teraz muszę je wyciągnąć
<Admc> o w dupę
<Admc> ale tam syf
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> pewno lepszy niż u mnie za biurkiem we wnęce na wszystko co niezbyt może być widoczne przez reszte rodziny bądź policję
<Admc> no, to już wiem, że z jednej strony musi być minijack a z drugiej dwa czince czerwony i biały lub żółty
<Admc> dobrze mówię?
<gjm> biały
<Admc> a żółty nie da rady?
<gjm> żółty to do video się używa
<Admc> ok
<gjm> może być
<gjm> tylko taki jest standard
<Admc> mam nadzieję że będzie out-of-box działać
<Admc> ale to jest analogowo raczej więc nie ma co nie działać
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: to sa RCA
<Admc> to ja już nie wiem
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: wiem, że czincze są rca, każdy może je nazywać jak chce
<Dreadlish> czincze = rca
<Dreadlish> tylko jacekowski lubi ęą nazwę której nikt nie używa
<Dreadlish> tzn. używają ale jak muzsą ;d
<Admc> http://www.interhurt.pl/galerie/a/au-gold-kabel-jack-rca-3_5960.jpg
<Admc> takie coś muszę kupić
<Dreadlish> nu
<Admc> orientuje się ktoś w cenach?
<jacekowski> po co zloty?
<Admc> to tylko zdjęcie
<Admc> byle by działało
<Admc> i dźwięk był w miarę dobrej jakości
<Dreadlish> sommer + wtyki neutrika i działasz lutownicą
<Dreadlish> mój sposób
<jacekowski> gotowy kabel to ponizej 10pln
<Admc> ok
<Dreadlish> zależy jaki ;d
<Dreadlish> ale tak o do domowego grania starczy
<Admc> dzięki wam będę miał tanie głośniki do nowego komputera
<Dreadlish> polecam się na przyszłość
<Dreadlish> kiedyś robiłem przewód z przewodu głośnikowego + skrętki + 2x konentryk + przewód głośnikowy
<Dreadlish> i miałem 5 m fajnego kawałka
<paulEU> powiedzcie mi jak ustawić puste hasło dla usera? Bo miał hasło, ale chce teraz dać puste.. sudo passwd user i klepnięcie 2x Enter nie pozwala
<Dreadlish> nie ustawiać
<Dreadlish> nie ustawiać pustego
<Admc> ustaw sobie autologowanie jak już
<Dreadlish> największy grzech, na który nie mogą pozwolić ;d
<Admc> ten sam efekt
<paulEU> Dreadlish: problem że już ustawiłem
<Dreadlish> passwd fwtw
<paulEU> Admc: ale to dla konsoli
<Admc> no to można ustawić w /etc/sudoers
<Admc> że niektóre polecenia będzie można wykonać z uprawnieniami roota bez podania hasła
<paulEU> Admc: nie rozumiemy sie
<kklimonda> paulEU: nie ustawiaj pustego hasła. Rozumiemy się, to po prostu złe rozwiązanie ;)
<paulEU> jest sobie założony użyszkodnik (sudo adduser blabla)
<paulEU> i jemu ustawiłem hasło
<paulEU> jego uid > 1000
<paulEU> kklimonda: to ma być dla git-a
<paulEU> tylko repo ma być
<kklimonda> paulEU: źle to robisz
<kklimonda> paulEU: właściwe rozwiązanie to klucz ssh
<paulEU> kklimonda: no ssh mam
<kklimonda> paulEU: no to tworzysz klucz ssh, ustawiasz mu hasło, wrzucasz część publiczną na serwer
<kklimonda> paulEU: potem, przy pierwszym logowaniu ustawiasz, by zapamiętał hasło na czas sesji, i się logujesz potem bez podawania hasła
<paulEU> kklimonda: chodzi o to że mi w eclipse skubany ciągle o hasło pyta i dlatemu chce zresetować heh
<kklimonda> ew. ustawiasz by klucz ssh automatycznie odblokowywał się przy logowaniu
<paulEU> no to sobie kluczyk dorobie i już
<paulEU> kompletnie zapomniałem że ssh można bez hasła tylko klucz trzeba
<qermit> paulEU: repo gita robisz?
<paulEU> qermit: tak, dla siebie
<qermit> paulEU: ja postawiłem repo przez CGI
<qermit> normalnie na apache
<paulEU> nie chce mi sie apacza stawiać
<qermit> a to chyba że tak
<kklimonda> qermit: ale on nie chce robić publicznej części (ew. jeszcze nie teraz)
<qermit> kklimonda: wiesz, to czy bedzie to publiczne czy nie to zalezy juz tylko od konfiguracji autoryzacji
<jacekowski> a ja wole svn
<jacekowski> i dziala
<Dreadlish> a ja gita
<Dreadlish> i ide sie przebiore
<paulEU> jacekowski: hehe, też używałem svn długi czas, ale pora na nowe zabawki ;)
<kklimonda> qermit: ale to robienie imo na około jak można puścić całość po ssh (plus gitolite dla bardziej skomplikowanych zadań)
<kklimonda> jacekowski: serio wolisz svn od gita?
<qermit> kklimonda: moim zdaniem uzywanie ssh jest robieniem na okolo
<sysek> .
<kklimonda> qermit: no to zgadzamy się, że się nie zgadzamy ;)
 * sysek ziewa glosno
<zboczuch> cześć, mam problem. Oglądam od niedawna pewien serial. Zauważyłem, że totem wyłącza mi się w tym samym miejscu w każdym odcinku. Można jakoś zaradzić?
<paulEU> onlive?
<zboczuch> onlive? co to znaczy
<paulEU> on live
<paulEU> czy serial leci na żywo
<zboczuch> na żywo? nie, mam normalnie ściągnięte odcinki
<paulEU> może skopane filmy?
<ntat> zboczuch, może wygaszacz Ci się włącza zawsze o tej samej porze i powoduje jakiś błąd:)
<kklimonda> raczej skopane filmy
<zboczuch> paulEU, raczej nie
<zboczuch> ntat, napewno nie
<kklimonda> ale to nie jest dobry kanał by o tym dyskutować, spróbuj skontaktować się z dystrybutorem serialu, może oni ci pomogą.
<zboczuch> kklimonda, mam dzwonić do Fuji TV, albo gdzieś do Ameryki, bo grupa fansubberska źle uwarstwiła .MKV? Nie, problem dotyczy Ubuntu, a nawet jego domyślnego odtwarzacza filmów.
<zboczuch> dodam, że wcześniej tak nie robił
<kklimonda> zboczuch: to była delikatna sugestia, że my ci nie pomożemy w przypadku pirackich materiałów.
<kklimonda> zboczuch: mogę tylko zasugerować sprawdzenie crc, i innego odtwarzacza.
<zboczuch> może lepiej byłoby napisać, że w ogóle nie pomożecie, bo po prostu z takim problem się nie spotkaliście. Tutaj nie chodzi o pirackie, czy nie pirackie, bo odcinki były OK, a dopiero tak, mniej więcej, od wczoraj wyłącza film
<kklimonda> zboczuch: tu chodzi o zasadę
<paulEU> zboczuch: ubuntu Cie pokarało :p
<Ciaho> zboczuch: a inne plejery też sie sypią?
<zboczuch> (piracki to może być abordaż, a nie film, którego de facto nie trzymam nawet 24h na kompie, więc jest legalny, można tak powiedzieć) sprawdzę banshee
<gjm> zboczuch: śmieszny jesteś
<zboczuch> (zabawny lepiej pasuje ;) )
<Ciaho> banshee tez jest na gstreamerze lepiej bedzie smplayer
<gjm> "którego de facto nie trzymam nawet 24h na  kompie, więc jest legalny, można tak powiedzieć
<gjm> lol
<gjm> od kiedy?
<kklimonda> od nigdy
<gjm> no właśnie
<kklimonda> ALE to podchodzi pod użytek własny O ILE nie udostępniasz nikomu.
<kklimonda> dlatego mi chodzi o zasadę, a nie literę prawa.
<zboczuch> od czasu, w którym każdy plik (nielegalny według was) trzymany na komputerze mniej niż 24h nie podchodzi za argument czynu karalnego
<kklimonda> tak jak nie chciałbym by ktoś pomagał innym robić mnie w konia, tak samo ja nie będę pomagał robić innych.
<gjm> zboczuch: co ty pieprzysz
<kklimonda> zboczuch: takiego czegoś nie ma w polskim prawie.
<kklimonda> bo jak to w ogóle udowodnić?
<kklimonda> w cronie ustawię sobie co 6 godzin touch Downloads/* i co, do końca świata będę czysty?
<zboczuch> nevermind -_- ... banshee nie wyrzuca, więc jest to pewnie problem tylko totema
<zboczuch> halo?
<Ciaho> zboczuch: ?
<Admc> No to mam kolejny problem
<Admc> mam nadzieję, że pomożecie
<gjm> Ciaho: nie gadaj z ignorantem
<gjm> Admc: no?
<zboczuch> już zostawiając w tyle całą tą dyskusję o zasadach... jest problem z Totemem (aplikacją Gnome'a i w tym wypadku Ubuntu), który zamyka się tylko na nim
<zboczuch> że ja niby jestem ignorantem?
<gjm> nie, mój ojciec :>
<Ciaho> no to chyba oczywiste że jak na innych działa a na totemie nie to to wina totema... -.-
<Admc> na kompie mam serwer ssh na kompie i klient ssh w telefonie (wszystko ma działać tylki w sieci lan), wygenerowałem sobie w telefonie klucz rsa i dodałem go na kompie do autoryzowanych. Wszystko działało aż do formata, komp nie akceptuje klucza rsa i każe się logować hasłem. Wygenerowałem nowy klucz i też go nie akceptuje. Nie wiem dlaczego, oczywiście dodałem go do authorized_keys
<zboczuch> brawo, 10 pktów za analityczne myślenie, teraz tylko prośba do was, jeżeli się ktoś zna to niech podpowie co zrobić, żeby nie wyrzucało
<zboczuch> a jak nie, to niech nie wykręca jakimiś "zasadami" i czymkolwiek innym
<gjm> zboczuch: wykorzystaj swoje "analityczne myślenie" :>
<zboczuch> gjm, napisz po prostu, że sobie nie radzisz, a nie próbujesz z siebie zrobić idiotę na czacie :>
<Ciaho> zdebuguj, napraw, zrób pacza i wyślij developerom
<Admc> panowie, zamast się kłócić może ktoś poradzi co zrobić aby komputer akceptował klucze rsa dodane do ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Ciaho> proste
<gjm> zboczuch: tak, nie radzę sobie. z takimi jak ty
<Admc> wszystko wykonałem korzystając z tego poradnika, przed formatem działało, teraz nie: http://michaelchelen.net/2010/09/26/ssh-key-authentication-with-android-and-connectbot
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/32wrq9e> (at michaelchelen.net)
<Admc> zazwyczaj używałem ssh żeby wyłączyć kompa telefonem jak nie chciało mi się wstawać z łóżka
<Admc> albo żeby włączyć muzykę w moc
<Ciaho> Admc: to może zamiast klucza użyj hasła?
<zboczuch> gjm, rozumiem, że skoro nie potrafisz pomóc, to starasz się jak najlepiej przeszkodzić w otrzymaniu przeze mnie pomocy
<Admc> wpisywanie hasła na klawiaturze telefonu to katorga
<Admc> tym bardziej że nie da się go dodać do słownika ze względów bezpieczeństwa
<Ciaho> o wyszedł
<Ciaho> śmieszny był
<Admc> no to co, nikt nie wie?
<tomasz> za godzine bedzie nowe ubuntu :D
<Enlik> Dzisiaj? o.O
<Admc> jurto
<Admc> zawsze wychodzi w godzinach wieczornych
<Admc> muszą się wyrobić z wstawianiem na mirrory
<tomasz> pewnie juz powstawiane maja ;)
<ea4t> no i jeszcze muszą pozmieniać strone...
<ea4t> już nie ma podziału na desktopy i inne pierdoły
<lisu> re
<paulEU> heh, od kiedy to już nie ma licznika na stronie ubuntu że odliczało do premiery? :D
<Admc> mi wigdet odliczające w telefonie zmienił się dziś w "comming soon"
<Admc> odliczający*
<Admc> kurde, jestem w 12 pokojach i w każdym ktoś co chwilę coś pisze
<kklimonda> Admc: jak przebijesz 30 pokoi to przestaniesz czytać ;}
<Admc> heh
<Admc> na frinodzie jestem tylko w trzech
<kklimonda> ja nawet nie wiem - dużo w każdym razie :)
<Admc> wkurza mnie to że jestem zbanowany na jednym kanale a adminów sieci nie ma w ogóle
<Admc> albo nie odpisują
<kklimonda> dlatego nie jestem w stanie korzystać z graficznych klientów, nie radzą sobie z prezentacją tego
<kklimonda> Admc: admini sieci cię nie odbanują
<kklimonda> Admc: musisz do opa napisać
<Admc> pewnie ktoś kto miał netię trollował na kanale i zbanowali całego hosra
<Admc> hosta*
<Admc> ale nie wiem kto jest opem na tamtym kanale
<Admc> w ogóle nie mogę do niego wbić
<Admc> kklimonda, a możesz wytłumaczyć co takiego jest w np. w irsii czego np. xchat nie ma
<Admc> lubię aplikacje konsolowe ale akurat klienta irc używam graficznego
<lastchance_> odpal irssi na 10 kanalach i xchat na 10
<Admc> no i?
<lastchance_> no i torche sie polapac w okienkach nie ciezko ?
<Admc> ja mam taką listę z boku
<Admc> nie wyciągam okienek
<kklimonda> Admc: ja używam weechata akurat
<lastchance_> chyba, ze...
<Admc> gdyby jeszcze możnaby było kółkiem myszy przełączać się pomiędzy kanałami to by było świetnie
<paulEU> irssi i xchat mają wygodną opcje skrótów klawiszowych
<kklimonda> Admc: znacznie większe możliwości skryptowania
<paulEU> alt+1,2,3....
<kklimonda> Admc: do tego lepsza obsługa wielu kanałów
<Admc> mi to akurat nie jest potrzebne
<ea4t> nie znacie jakichś dobrych klientów irc pod androida?
<Admc> wystarczy mi autojoin i żeby do nickserva logowało
<Admc> ea4t, ja używam yaaic i jestem zadowolony
<kklimonda> Admc: no to widzisz - całe tłumaczenie poszło by na nic ;)
<Admc> no i yaaic jest open source
<ea4t> spróbuję w wolnym czsie, dzięki
<kklimonda> Admc: jak przekroczysz 40 kanałów to się zgłoś, będę tłumaczył dalej ;}
<Admc> heh
<Admc> nie zamierzam
<ea4t> na razie uzywałem androirc, ale jakiś taki... dziwny po prostu
<kklimonda> też nie zamierzałem
<kklimonda> samo się tak zrobiło
<Admc> szkoda mi czasu żeby ciągle na ircu pisać
<kklimonda> Admc: to nie jest kwestia pisania
<kklimonda> Admc: ja prawie nigdzie nie piszę
<kklimonda> Admc: ale to jest dobre medium do komunikacji na żywo
<paulEU> kklimonda: powiedz mi jedno, czym tak naprawdę się różnią master od origin w git?
<kklimonda> paulEU: origin to jest repozytorium które sklonowałeś
<kklimonda> paulEU: master to po prostu główna gałąź danego repozytorium
<paulEU> czy master można traktować jako HEAD?
<kklimonda> dla pewnych wartości HEAD ;)
<Admc> właśnie się zarejerstrowałem w trzeciej sieci irc
<kklimonda> paulEU: domyślnie master wskazuje na HEAD
<ea4t> Admc: patologia... :D
<kklimonda> paulEU: ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie przesunąć HEAD na innego brancha, albo na jakiś commit
<paulEU> kklimonda: ok, rozumiem. Dziękuję za pomoc
<Admc> czasem ludzie na niektórych kanałach gadają slangiem którego nijak nie rozumiem
<Admc> a żaden słownik go nie daje rady tłumaczyć
<paulEU> ide czytać dalej o git-cie
<Admc> no, może pojedyncze słowa da się w urban dictionary znaleźć
<czester> Admc: Gdzie tak gadają?
<Admc> czester, nie pytaj
<Admc> tamta sieć niszczy umysł
<czester> Już zapytałem.
<Admc> ale dla mnie już za późno
<ea4t> Admc: 4chan'owskie klimaty?
<Admc> nie
<Admc> coś zupełnie przeciwnego
<ea4t> hmm
<ea4t> życie jest jak tramwaj, nie ma sie co zastanawiać nad ludźmi niszczącymi innym psychikę
<Admc> dziwne porównanie
<Admc> o, coś zaczyna sie dziać na innym kanale
<Admc> ludzie się zbierają
<ea4t> pytajnik namiast ó w słowie "porównanie" zamierzony? jak nie to wiedz, że się pojawił ;)
<czester> ea4t: To chyba tramwajem po Warszawie jeździsz.
<ea4t> nie. słucham Lao che :P
<czester> To współczuję.
<ea4t> ciekawie bezsensowne teksty mają
<Admc> ciekawe
<Admc> na innym kanale chanserv daje niektórym voicea a i tak nawet bez voicea można gadać
<Admc> dziwne
<kklimonda> +v to często sposób na oznaczenie stałych bywalców kanału
<kklimonda> ew. ważnych z innego powodu
<czester> Ja mam na to patent
<czester> Można w ten sposób zjebów wyróżniać. Wiadomo kto troll wtedy.
<kklimonda> jak na wszystko, używasz maka ;}
<czester> :-P
<czester> A co ma do tego komputer, którego używam?;-)
<kklimonda> czester: no, tak robimy ze znajomymi na kanale. +v jest takim badge of disgrace ;)
<Admc> masz chociaż linuxa na tym maku?
<kklimonda> czester: nie wiem, ale wy makówkarze zawsze coś wymyślicie ;)
<czester> Admc: A wyglądam na debila?;-P
<kklimonda> jedyne maki na których warto instalować linuksa to ppc
<Admc> widziałem kiedyś gościa co miał ubuntu na macu
<Admc> i to takim nowszym
<czester> Admc: To jakiś debil ;-P
<Admc> byłem kiedyś w ispocie, podszedłem do macbooka, otworzyłem teminal i wpisywałem różne komendy
<czester> Po co?
<Admc> sprzedawca przestraszył się i zablokował mi ekran
<czester> Mac to nie jest tego typu system.
<Admc> a tak o, dla jaj
<czester> Commandline jest zbędny.
<Admc> glxgears działa
<Admc> xclock też
<paulEU> ja mogę potwierdzić, jest dla idiotów ;)
<paulEU> specjalnie poukrywali terminal itd
<czester> Działa
<kklimonda> a po co komu terminal do pracy?
<czester> terminal nie jest ukryty
<paulEU> działać to działa
<kklimonda> jak ktoś potrzebuje, to znajdzie
<Admc> a co, pewnie byś chciał żeby był w głównym docku
<czester> Ale uruchamia Xorg.
<czester> A to bez sensu :D
<kklimonda> czester: przecież jest Terminal.app który jest natywny
<paulEU> Admc: mi chodzi o coś innego
<Admc> ja bez problemu znalazłem terminal w mac osx
<czester> kklimonda: Wiem. Mówię o glxgears.
<paulEU> mianowicie o to że w macu bez myszy ani rusz
<Admc> mi nie podoba się system paczkowania w mac osx
<czester> paulEU: I całe szczęście. Przecież jest zajebisty gładzik multitouch.
<Admc> myślę że rozwiązanie debiana jest lepsze
<kklimonda> Admc: mylisz się ;)
<Admc> ja się nigdy do gładzików nie przekonam
<paulEU> czester: hehe i tu się mylisz, strasznie niewygodny
<Enlik> 1st
<kklimonda> Admc: app bundle z Mac OS X są lepszym rozwiązaniem dla użytkowników.
<czester> paulEU: Ja już się przyzwyczaiłem. Bardzo wygodny i na chuj mi mysz ;-P
<Admc> kklimonda, dla nupków
<Admc> ja wolę mieć programy skompilowane dynamicznie
<paulEU> czester: próbowałem wielokrotnie, ni cholery
<kklimonda> Admc: nie, dla wszystkich użytkowników.
<paulEU> to samo skopali klawiature :/
<Admc> żebhy mi bibliotek nie duplikowały
<czester> Admc: Powiem Ci krótko. To jest system, na którym się pracuje, a nie się z nim pierdoli.
<paulEU> alt za bardzo przesunięty w prawo
<kklimonda> Admc: na Mac OS X nie masz tysiąca bibliotek gdzie każdy program zależy od czegoś innego
<czester> paulEU: Kwestia wprawy. Mi nie przeszkadza w ogóle.
<paulEU> czester: tutaj racja
<kklimonda> Admc: więc nie ma problemu, że się dublują biblioteki.
<Admc> w każdym razie twierdzę że Mac OSX nie jest dla mnie
<kklimonda> Admc: a Linux w 2011 roku nie wymyślił jak rozdzielić aktualizację oprogramowania or "rdzenia systemu".
<kklimonda> ba, nawet nie wymyśliliśmy co to jest ten rdzeń w sumie
<kklimonda> dzięki czemu instalacja softu na Linuksie nie jest ani tak prosta jak na Mac OS X, ani tak elastyczna jak w Windowsie.
<kklimonda> innymi słowy jesteśmy w głębokiej kupie ;)
<Admc> tu akurat nie za bardzo rozumiem
<Admc> czemu niby?
<czester> Admc: Nie dziwię się.
<paulEU> powiedzcie mi czy ktoś się z Was spotkał żeby sprzęt apple był na serwerach (widziałem w szafie rackowej) nie wiem czy to było przyklejone dla picu heh
<tomasz> oj i faktycznie nie ma ubuntu nowego heh
<tomasz> ide spac zaraz :D
<kklimonda> Admc: w Windowsie masz system, i aplikacje i wszystko możesz aktualizować oddzielnie
<czester> Admc: Nie musisz mieć miliona bibliotek zależności jak w Linuksie
<kklimonda> Admc: w firmach to się bardzo przydaje
<Admc> na linuxa też są programy portable, z tym że mało kto o nich wie
<paulEU> czy apple sprzedawał kiedyś sprzęt typowo serwerowy
<czester> Admc: Wszystko jest w systemie.
<paulEU> ?
<kklimonda> Admc: w Mac OS X możesz zainstalować 90% programów przeciągając je gdziekolwiek - na pulpit, do ~/Applications
<Enlik> W Linuksie tez se mozna biblioteke oddzielnie zaktualizowac pod warunkiem, ze jest kompatybilna, o
<czester> paulEU: Tak. Xserve.
<Admc> bo wszyscy ciągną z repo
<czester> Enlik: A jak nie jest to jesteś w czarnej dupie.
<kklimonda> Admc: bo jest chyba z 6 różnych projektów które chcą zrobić portable apps dla Linuksa, i wszystkie mają swoje problemy.
<Enlik> Ano, wtedy trzeba przekompilować, jeśli jest mozliwosc
<Enlik> (albo dodatkowo spatchowac)
<czester> Enlik: Np. w ubuntu?
<czester> Enlik: Proszę Cię..
<kklimonda> Admc: i to nie jest rozwiązanie bo aplikacje dla Mac OS X mają wbudowany update ze strony producenta i są pakowane przez producenta.
<Admc> ja akurat lubię jak wszystko mam poukładane w katalogu
<Admc> w odpowiednich katalogach*
<paulEU> czester: widziałem tego troche w firmie u kumpla, kosmos jakiś
<czester> Admc: powiedzieć Ci jak wygląda instalacja programu na Macu?
<kklimonda> Admc: problemem jest zmniejszenie "feedback loop" między użytkownikami a deweloperami.
<Admc> wiem
<Enlik> http://www.rawtherapee.com/releases_head/ → test czy to u mnie zadziala i bedzie tak latwo jak w maku lub elastycznie jak na windowsie (binarka)
<Admc> po prostu ściagach i przeciągasz to katalogu z aplikacjami
<czester> Admc: A wiesz jak się usuwa?;-)
<paulEU> do kosza :D
<czester> Dokładnie.
<czester> I tak zajebiście jest skonstruowany cały system.
<paulEU> no jest to fajny pomysł :D
<kklimonda> i raz na miesiąć przejeżdżasz odkurzaczem po systemie
<Enlik> czester: a sprawa jak powiazania z typem plikow? Samo sie odinstalowuje to? (zakladajac ze cos takiego jest…)
<paulEU> jakim odkurzaczem?
<czester> kklimonda: W sensie naprawa uprawnień?
<Admc> w androidzie sprawa jest podobnie załatwiona
<kklimonda> czester: naprawa uprawnień, usunięcie jakichś pozostałości po programie (czy to tylko w $HOME?)
<tomasz> a w ubuntu tez sciagam deb
<tomasz> i robie instaluj
<Enlik> czester: o cos jak śmieci w $HOME
<czester> kklimonda: ~/Library/Application Support
<tomasz> albo od razu w centrum robie instaluj bez zadnego przeciagania
<Admc> system podczas instalacji kopiuje pakiet do /system/app a potem odpala pakiet w locie
<kklimonda> tomasz: chyba, że nie ma deba
<kklimonda> tomasz: albo jest stara wersja
<kklimonda> tomasz: albo została źle spaczkowana
<tomasz> to wtedy uznaje ze nie istnieje :)
<Admc> co to za różnica czy jest wersja 1.2.2 czy 1.2.1
<czester> Admc: Czasami spora ;-)
<kklimonda> Admc: bo deweloper nie chce słyszeć o błędąch w 1.2.1 skoro jest 1.2.2
<Admc> to wtedy dodajesz PPA
<Admc> u już
<paulEU> ale co sie dziwić ludziska, przecież to zostało dla amerykanów którzy są idiotami z komputerów ;)
<tomasz> w mac os tez sa pewnie najnowsze wersje
<kklimonda> Admc: które nie wiadomo kto robi, nie wiadomo kiedy mu się zachce zaktualizować, nie wiadomo co zepsuje.
<tomasz> to dla ludzi ktorzy maja inne rzeczy na glowie ;)
<czester> tomasz: Są.
<kklimonda> tomasz: są - aplikacje się po prostu same aktualizują
<Admc> instalujesz zaufane ppa stworzone przez twórcę programu
<kklimonda> ew. są aplikacje które aktualizują inne aplikacje ;)
<paulEU> kklimonda: jak mu na to pozwolisz :)
<tomasz> w ubuntu tez sie samo wszystko aktualizuje :D
<Enlik> A co z  „jedna wersja bo nowa zmienia to i to a my chcemy byc stabilni” ;-)
<kklimonda> tomasz: nie - nie dostaniesz nowego Firefoksa dla Lucida na przykład.
<tomasz> dla 10.10 tez nie
<kklimonda> Admc: większość deweloperów nie tworzy takich ppa
<Admc> ja mam 10.10 i mam firefoxa
<tomasz> proboalem kiedys instalnac 4 beta i nie dzialo heh
<paulEU> to po prostu wynik stabilnego ABI którego  nie zmieniają jak w Linuksach
<Admc> 4
<paulEU> tomasz: bo nie umiałeś
<kklimonda> Admc: jak masz szczęście to jakiś deweloper ubuntu się uprze i ppa zrobi
<tomasz> u mnie nie chodzilo z pakiety
<kklimonda> paulEU: abi w linuksie się nie zmienia
<tomasz> pakietu
<Admc> jakoś mozilla robi ppa dla ubuntu
<kklimonda> Admc: nie, robią pracownicy canonical
<paulEU> kklimonda: może nie ABI, ale liby ;)
<Admc> to czemu jest podpisane jako mozilla security team?
<kklimonda> paulEU: też nie - odpalenie starego programu dla linuksa nie jest dużo trudniejsze od odpalenia starego programu dla windowsa.
<paulEU> częściej się zmieniają z wersji na wersje (często  niekompatybilne w dół)
<Admc> racja
<paulEU> kklimonda: generalnie masz racje, ale zielony nie da rady ;)
<kklimonda> paulEU: mają instalatory
<Admc> dlatego czasem lepiej odpalić starą gierkę przez wine niż męczyć się z portem linuxowym nieaktualizowanym od kilku lat
<Admc> ja tak zrobiłem z HOOM3
 * paulEU mnie rozwaliło to że w MacPro nie ma HDMI
<Admc> HOMM
<Admc> *
<Admc> LOL
<DaZ> na co ci hdmi.
<Admc> HDMI to standard
<tomasz> no jak na co
<DaZ> jak widać nie [;
<kklimonda> Admc: może być podpisana jak chce, ale to deweloperzy Canonical zarządzają oficialnym ppa z Firefoksem
<tomasz> fullhd z audio w jednym kablu ro tv :D
<czester> Mac Pro czy Macbook pro?
<paulEU> DaZ: głupie pytanie, większość nowych monitorów i TV mają tylko HDMI
<czester> paulEU: Jest.
<tomasz> moj ma 3xhdmi
<paulEU> czester: Mac Pro
<czester> paulEU: A w Mac Pro po chuj?
<tomasz> i vga
<czester> To jest stacja robocza a multimedialne centrum rozrywki
<Admc> a mi się śmiać chiało jak Stiv Dżabs powiedział że w Macach nie będzie napędów Blu-ray, bo można se filmy na jutube obejrzeć
<paulEU> czester: w pracy używają montażyści dużych monitorów i był kłopot heh
<kklimonda> Admc: na http://www.liflg.org/ jest instalator dla homm3 który go odpala na nowszych systemach
<Admc> Apple było by ok gdyby nie stiv dżabs
<paulEU> czester: potrzebne są
<kklimonda> Admc: no i Jobs dobrze mówi, bo Blu-ray nie radzi sobie z online streaming.
<tomasz> nowa wersja chrome sie pojawila heh
<kklimonda> pewnie i tak blu-ray ostatecznie dadzą, ale nie jest to technologia na miarę dvd
<paulEU> blu-ray długo nie zaistnieje
<czester> paulEU: Montarzyście?
<Admc> kklimonda, a będzie działać armagedom blade, shadow of death i mod heroes 3 hd,
<czester> paulEU: Widziałeś Ty kiedyś montaż?
<Admc> ?
<Admc> jak nie to podziękuję
<DaZ> na co im blurej jak i tak nie podłączą nic większego pod to hdmi
<czester> paulEU: Po pierwsze są lepsze monitory niż TV.
<DaZ> [;
<Admc> ale wolę wine
<paulEU> czester: mam do czynienia na codzień :)
<kklimonda> Admc: wątpię, ale nie o to pytałeś.
<czester> paulEU: Gdzie?
<Admc> no własnie
<paulEU> czester: w pracy (branża TV)
<Admc> a HOMM 3 bez dodatków to kiepska gra
<tomasz> tansze sa pendrive niz te bluraye
<czester> paulEU: I w Final Cut montują?
<paulEU> czester: tak
<DaZ> jak masz z kim grać to wszystko jest dobre.
<czester> I po co tam HDMI?
<ea4t> uciekam, branoc
<czester> paulEU: Pytam poważnie.
<czester> paulEU: Bo np. cały TVN jedzie na Macach i nie ma hdmi i wszystko im pasuje.
<tomasz> hdmi to teraz podstawa
<tomasz> nawet komorki maja
<Admc> czester, teraz to nawet telefony mają HDMI
<czester> tomasz: W domu tot ak.
<Admc> właśnie
<czester> No w domu do Playstation to sobie możesz mieć hdmi 10x
<paulEU> czester: chodzi o to że np chcą pokazać w TV obok itd..
<czester> Grafik ma w dupie hdmi bo ma monitor na dvi
<tomasz> albo vga
<czester> paulEU: To możesz go podłączyć przejściem z minidisplay na hdmi
<PushUpek> dvi spokojnie full hd przekazuje ;D więc po co komu hdmi?:>
<czester> paulEU: Nie widzę powodów o sranie o jeden kabel.
<tomasz> ja mam tv pod vga podlaczony i tez mam fullhd
<tomasz> bo w starym kompie nie mam hdmi
<tomasz> i daje rade
<paulEU> czester: to prawda, ale mieliśmy raz taką sytuacje że z macbook pro chcieliśmy do TV przez minidisplay port podpiąć i nie zabanglało
<foreste> hdmi
<tomasz> a mac ma vga ?
<czester> paulEU: Nowe pro obsługują hdmi
<foreste> klodka z drm
<czester> paulEU: Przejście masz z minidisplay na hdmi i jest też dźwięk
<paulEU> obraz był, ale dźwięku brak = okazało sie że po prostu stara wersja maca :/
<czester> tomasz: Ma minidisplay port i do tego 3 przejściówki
<foreste> tym rozni od dvi
<czester> W takim ładnym komputerze nie ma miejsca na dvi i vga ;-P
<paulEU> czester: ty też pracujesz w branży TV?
<czester> paulEU: Ja sprzedaję Maki
<paulEU> rozumiem :)
<czester> paulEU: Ale mam kurs z montażu wideo w FCP.
<foreste> ech wy gadacie makach
<czester> W sensie certyfikat mam na to nawet.
<tomasz> dobrze ze uprawianie makow w polsce jest nielegalne :D
<Admc> czyli wciskasz ludziom sprzęt za 4000 zł który jest wart dwa razy mniej
<foreste> a ja tu nie wraku pracuje ;p
<czester> Admc: No pewnie.
<Admc> tu akurat mówię o ajfonie
<paulEU> czester: ja mam w pracy za free, ale nie planuje z tym przyszłości raczej :)
<czester> Admc: Co chcesz od iPhone. Uzywam i jestem zadowolony.
<Admc> zabaweczka z procesorem od samsunga
<czester> Admc: Moja zabaweczka zawstydzi niejeden telefon.
<Admc> a możesz zmienić klawiaturę systemową albo aplikację do pisania smsów
<Admc> nie
<Admc> no własnie
<czester> Admc: Po co?
<czester> To tylko pisanie smsów ;-P
<paulEU> Admc: wiesz co? Na początku też tak mówiłem, ale jak sie przyjrzysz lepiej to nie ma porównania - lepiej pewne rzeczy zaprojektowali
<Admc> bo każdy ma inny gust
<czester> Admc: Buahahahahaha
<tomasz> ja mam symbian i rzadzi
<PushUpek> androidowy support telefonów umiera 3 miesiące po wydaniu aparatu ;D
<PushUpek> tfu telefonu ;D
<czester> Admc: Ja z tych urządzeń jak już pisałem - korzystam, a nie się z nimi pierdolę. Nie mam czasu na zabawy, mają mi służyć, ja na nich pracuję.
<paulEU> symbian, android jeszcze troche muszą dopracować
<Admc> ciekawe, bo mój telefon wyszedł w listopadzie 2009 a mogę mieć androida 2.3
<foreste> dobre samsung corbi dobre ?
<foreste> lol
<foreste> double
<Admc> ja nie wyobrażam sobie pisania na dotykowcu bez klawiatury swype
<czester> Admc: Rozumiesz? Komputer ma być efektywny, niezwodny, a nie stwarzać problemy.
<Admc> mój jakoś nie stwarza problemów
<czester> Co z tego, że mogę sobie ustawić milion opcji skoro mnie one nie obchodzą?
<tomasz> fizyczna klawiatura wystarcza
<PushUpek> Admc: pisałeś kiedyś na klawiaturze iPhona?
<Admc> tak jest do dupy
<Admc> w porównaniu z klawiaturą swype
<czester> Admc: Jak zawsze - kwestia wprawy.
<PushUpek> co w niej jest do dupy?:>
<Admc> to że nie można swypeować
<czester> Buehehehehehe
<czester> :D
<Admc> i sie przez to wolniej pisze
<paulEU> Admc: że co? :D
<tomasz> jak dotykowa to tylko rysikiem
<Admc> tomasz, na oporowym tak
<paulEU> co to znaczy swypeować? Oświećcie mnie :D
<Admc> na pojemnościowym tylko palcami
<czester> Nie można swypeować :D
<paulEU> ale co to znaczy hihi
<Admc> paulEU, wpisz sobie swype keyboard na youtube
<Admc> to zupełenie nowe podejście do pisania
<Admc> i sprawdza się
<czester> E. Mnie stać na to, żeby dzwonić.
<czester> ;-)
<tomasz> hehe
<czester> To jest przecież tylko telefon.
<Admc> tak, a do internetu też dzwonisz
<Admc> :P
<czester> Admc: Do internetu mam komputer.
<Admc> ja nie wysyłam smsów
<tomasz> reczne pisanie tez jest dobre
<czester> Admc: I Ipada.
<Admc> o, a ipada schowasz do kieszeni
<Admc> pordro
<czester> Do torby.
<Admc> pozdro*
<foreste> wrto brac samsung corgy ?
<Admc> foreste, nie
<czester> foreste: Nie. To złom.
<tomasz> w WM 2003 przyzwyczailem sie do rysika i nie wyobrazam sobie systemu inaczej obslugiwac
<tomasz> i tych duzych ikonek blee
<Admc> bo miałeś ekran oporowy
<czester> Gówien samsunga na androidzie też nie warto bo system jest cięższy niż procesor uciągnie.
<tomasz> ja lubie miec jak na kompie
<tomasz> rejestr itd
<tomasz> wszystko malymi literkami i menu tez drobne
<czester> Jak Android to tylko od HTC.
<tomasz> co sie nie da palcami wybierac
<Admc> samsung zrypał telefon
<Admc> bo stawił rfs
<Admc> ja mam HTC Hero i sobie chwalę
<czester> I to hero takie zajebiste?
<foreste> wiecie czemu na 90% komputerach sa nimi problemy ?
<czester> Stary telefon.
<Admc> kupiłem go półtorej roku temu
<paulEU> Admc: bezsensu to swype
<Admc> paulEU, bo nie używałeś
<czester> paulEU: Nie jest bez sensu. Jest jak każda inna klawiatura, przyzwyczaisz się i szybko piszesz.
<Admc> też tam myślałem, ale zainstalowałem na próbę i nie mogę teraz bez tego żyć
<paulEU> Admc: jakbyś widział jak małolaty klepią na dotykowych.. to nie ma porównania hehe
<czester> Ja piszę szybko na swoim telefonie jak od dłuższego czasu go mam.
<tomasz> hehe
<paulEU> bez słownika
<foreste> bo ma system  windows xd
<tomasz> i tak najszybciej sie pisze z t9 na numerycznej
<DaZ> iks de.
<czester> DaZ:*
<tomasz> i nikt mi nie powie ze suwanie palcem jest szybsze
<Admc> tomasz, mówisz tak bo masz taki telefon
<DaZ> ~~*:
<Admc> :P
<en0x> itelefony w wm6/5 ssaja
<PushUpek> Admc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJRv-wPpxRQ w iphone też jest swypowanie :DD
<tomasz> w ulamek sekundy moge wklepac 10liter slowo
<en0x> i nawet nie mow ze to sie da jako fon uzywasz tomasz
<tomasz> a tym swape sie bym musial namachac niezle
<Admc> pewnie trzeba jailbreaka zrobić
<PushUpek> nie trzeba
<en0x> do swypa?
<en0x> nie trzeba
<Admc> a to ciekawa
<Admc> ciekawe(
<Admc> co z tą polityką apla
<Admc> w takim razie zwracam honor
<Admc> ale i tak ajfona nie kupię
<czester> Polityka Apple przynajmniej jest przynajmniej konkretna i spójna ;-)
<kklimonda> czester: bez przesady
<Admc> ale wywalili VLC z appstope
<Admc> store*
<Admc> bo jest OpenSource
<foreste> a microsoftu nie xd
<kklimonda> czester: zmieniają zasady w czasie gry, banując aplikacje na podstawie nowego regulaminu
<czester> No to co ;-)
<PushUpek> ale mplayerX nadal jest ;]
<Admc> mi tam się podoba liberalne podejście googla
<Admc> wolna amerykanka w markecie
<kklimonda> Admc: vlc wywalili nie dlatego, że jest os
<czester> Admc: Nie.
<kklimonda> Admc: wywalili bo jeden z deweloperów tak chciał.
<Admc> ;p;
<Admc> lol8
<czester> Admc: Już niedługo Google zmienia zasady i nie będzie takiej dowolności.
<czester> Admc: Nie wiem czy czytałeś.
<paulEU> no już chyba zmieniło
<Admc> czester, masz jakieś potwierdzenie?
<czester> Admc: Android cierpi na fragmentację.
<Admc> od kiedy?
<foreste> Admc:  a mi polityka microsoftu smierdzi ;p
<czester> Admc: Za dużo producenci telefonów zmieniali system i się google wkurwiło.
<Admc> nie ma telefonu co nie miałby androida 2.1 lub nowszego
<Admc> więc nie ma problemu
<czester> Admc: Ale niedługo już nie będzie tak otwarcie.
<paulEU> czester: a co zmieniali?
<Admc> pewnie dlatego że malware wrzucali
<kklimonda> otwarcie? przecież android 3.0 jest zamknięty do odwołania
<kklimonda> jakie to otwarcie
<kklimonda> Admc: nie, zmieniali interfejs za bardzo
<czester> paulEU: Zasady współpracy z producentami
<Admc> aż do premiery usługi muzycznej google
<czester> Zmieniali interfejs, programy nie wszystkie z marketu działali
<czester> działały
<Admc> bo ludzie wyczaili ukrytą aplikacje w androidzie 3.90
<Admc> 3.0*
<czester> Wyjebywali Android Market.
<kklimonda> Admc: nie ważne na ile
<paulEU> czester: no to nie dziwie sie
<Admc> google się wkurzyło i zamknęli dostęp do kodu
<kklimonda> Admc: ważne, że to podważa całą otwartość androida (która i wcześniej była wątpliwa)
<czester> Nie będzie już taki otwarty.
<czester> :-)
<foreste> bedzie
<czester> Ale co tam, uważaj sobie co chcesz ;-)
<czester> Ja uważam, ze zamordzie to jest najlepsze co może być dla systemu
<kklimonda> czester: ale to coś innego - google po prostu nie udostępni swojego zestawu aplikacji producentom którzy za bardzo zmieniają androida.
<foreste> google zdementowalo to
<czester> Przynajmniej wymuszana jest jakość.
<DaZ> użytkownicy ajfonów smierdzą fekaliami
<DaZ> ja tam sie brzydze :f
<Admc> wiesz, jak cos się otworzy to już nie da się zamknąć
<kklimonda> czester: sam android będzie "otwarty"
<kklimonda> Admc: serio?
<czester> kklimonda: Ehe. Tak jak Darwin.
<kklimonda> czester: nie no - darwin to tylko kernel
<czester> Admc: Jakośc programów też chujowa.
<Admc> czester, lol
<czester> kklimonda: Cała dystrybucja był.
<foreste> ja musze dorwac tel z androidem :P
<Admc> teraz to dowaliłeś
<kklimonda> czester: ale nie interfejs graficzny
<czester> Admc: No tak. Gigantyczne memory leaks, żrące baterię.
<czester> kklimonda: Dlatego mówię o takiej "otwartości"
<Admc> a w iOS jest najwięcej syfu typu iPiwo
<kklimonda> czester: android będzie cały otwarty, poza tym co jest zamknięte (gmail, market etc.)
<czester> Admc: Ale ten syf jest sprawdzany zanim wejdzie do sklepu.
<DaZ> będzie pół otwarty pół zamknięty
<czester> Admc: A na Androidzie nie ma takiej kontroli.
<DaZ> i w dodatku w pudełku
<Admc> nikt cię nie zmusza do instalowanie tego co popadnie
<czester> Admc: Ale masz taką możliwość.
<Admc> czester, dziwne, ja mam konsolę w androidzie
<czester> A największym wirusem jest uzytkownik.
<tomasz> ok ja znikam spac do zas !!
<Admc> jak user to idiota to jego sprawa
<kklimonda> Admc: i co ci po kontroli, jak co druga aplikacja chce dostępu do sieci i dostępu do jakiejś części systemu?
<czester> No i dlatego Apple dba o jakość odbioru produktu. Niestety to idiota pierwszy wystawia opinię.
<paulEU> kklimonda: czy żeby do appmarket dać aplikacje to trzeba kod udostępniać?
<Admc> kklimonda, a słyszałeś o privacy bliokerze?
<kklimonda> paulEU: nie
<paulEU> kklimonda: bo w apple trzeba
<paulEU> OIDP
<Admc> blokujesz dowolnej aplikacji dostęp do określonej funkcji systemu i już
<czester> Dużo bardziej odpowiada mi to co Apple oferuje w App Store.
<czester> Admc: Konsolę mogę też sobie mieć.
<czester> Admc: I co? Ręcznie wszystko blokujesz? To śmieszne. To jest telefon, nie chcę się zajmować bzdurami.
<kklimonda> Admc: super, i teraz wyobrażasz sobie użytkowników którzy to robią?
<kklimonda> paulEU: nie trzeba chyba
<Admc> czester, nie, nie blokuję nic
<kklimonda> paulEU: apple po prostu sprawdza z czym linkujesz
<Admc> nie jestem panaroikiem
<czester> Hahahahahaha
<czester> To po chuj o tym piszesz?:D
<Admc> i nie instaluje syfu
<kklimonda> ale ciężko jest powiedzieć co jest syfem, a co nie
<Admc> bo kklimonda jest paranoikiem i boi się ze aplikacja ma do czegoś dosŧep
<kklimonda> chyba, że masz zainstalowany zawsze ten sam pakiet aplikacji (tak jak ja)
<czester> Admc: Bo nie wiesz czy ma czy nie.
<Admc> przy instalacji oprogramowania wyświetla się do czego aplikacja chce mieć dostęp
<Admc> po za tym mam droidwalla
<czester> Bo musi zapytać o niektóre rzeczy
<czester> Ale nie wiesz czy coś tam jeszcze w tle nie robi.
<kklimonda> Admc: ale właśnie większość aplikacji chce strasznie szerokich uprawnień
<Admc> firewall mam ustawiony więc aplikację którym nie ufam blokuję dostęp do neta i już
<kklimonda> no ale to telefon, a nie komputer
<Admc> kklimonda, to ich nie instaluj
<kklimonda> Admc: to po co mi w ogóle smartfon?
<Admc> kklimonda, jesteś paranoikiem bo boisz się o takie pierdoły
<Admc> mnie to nie obchodzi czy aplikacja wysyła statystyki użytowania do twórcy czy nie
<Admc> ja po prostu blokuje jej dostęp do internetu
<kklimonda> Admc: a jak wyśle twoją lokalizację?
<kklimonda> albo zawartość smsów?
<kklimonda> albo książkę adresową? albo wyśle smsa?
<Admc> to już podpada pod malware
<Admc> a ja malware nie instaluję
<kklimonda> nie, masa aplikacji ma po prostu zryte uprawnienia
<kklimonda> i tego nie robi, ale prosi o dostęp do tego
<Admc> to już napisałem że możesz to zablokować
<kklimonda> ale to podważa cały system bezpieczeństwa, bo uczy użytkowników, że tego nie warto czytać.
<Admc> privacy blockerem
<paulEU> kklimonda: chyba już prawie zrozumiałem git-a :)
<Admc> mam nawet tą aplikację zainstalowaną
<kklimonda> Admc: nie mogę, bo privacy blocker kosztuje, i muszę go zainstalować, i się nim opiekować, i nikt mi nie płaci za administrowanie swoim telefonem.
<Admc> testowałem ją i rzeczywiście działa
<foreste> jak zmusic aplikacje graficzna uruchomienie bez xhost +
<foreste> ?
<foreste> w root
<kklimonda> foreste: użyj gksu albo gksudo zamiast su/sudo
<czester> kklimonda: Dorośnie to zrozumie.
<Admc> wystarczy wiedzieć skąd brać i wszystko masz za darmo
<Admc> więc to nie jest argument
<czester> kklimonda: Widzisz, kradnie soft, pewnie za telefon sam nie płaci.
<PushUpek> znaczy kraść?:>
<czester> kklimonda: Nie ma sensu ;-)
<czester> kklimonda: To tak jakbyś rozmawiał z dzieckiem o utrzymaniu rodziny. ;-)
<DaZ> a tam, dobre piracenie nie jest złe
<czester> Dostał od taty telefon z androidem za złotówkę i szpanuje ;-P
<kklimonda> heh, prawie przypaliłem wodę
<Admc> tak tak
<Admc> kupiłem sobie za własne zarobione pieniądze
<czester> Idę spać. O 6:30 wstaję do pracy.
<DaZ> chociaż pewnie mimo wszystko więcej na tego androida fajnych rzeczy za nic jest [;
<Admc> na allegro, bo w umowie nigdy nie biorę telefonów
<DaZ> czester: ty tak normalnie tyle spisz?
<czester> DaZ: Tak.
<Admc> nie lubię być uwiązany u operatora
<DaZ> szacun.
<foreste> dzieki
<czester> DaZ: Czasami jeszcze śpimy 5h we 2 na jednoosobowym łóżku
<DaZ> :f
<kklimonda> Admc: kupić telefon za 1500zł, ukraść program za 5zł? ;)
<foreste> ja uzywam kdesu ;]
<czester> kklimonda: Hero kosztuje jakieś 600zł ;-P
<czester> kklimonda: Nie przesadzaj.
<czester> kklimonda: I to nowy.
<Admc> używany
<Admc> nówki idą po 800
<Admc> jak kupowałem hero to szły po 1200
<czester> Whatever. nie chce mi się już
<czester> idę spać.
<DaZ> \o
<DaZ> chyba ide z tobą ~~*:
<czester> DaZ: Nie zawsze idę na tak wcześnie do pracy.
<czester> DaZ: Raczej na 14 chodzę.
<czester> Różnie.
<DaZ> uhm.
<czester> Dzisiaj na 14 np. byłem, jutro na 8, w sobotę na 8, później długi weekend :D
 * PushUpek idzie po piwo
<paulEU> a ja na 8 :(
<Admc> Ciekawe, napisałem emaila do jednego gościa żeby dostosował swoją aplikację do działania z androidem 2.1. Po kilku godzinach otrzymałem działającą wersję
<Admc> wcześniej była oznaczona jako dla androida 2.3 i wyższy
<paulEU> widocznie zmiany były kosmetyczne
<paulEU> pora iść spać
<Admc> pewnie używał nowszego sdk i zapomniał włączyć kompatybilności
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-28
<lastchance_> eh czasami sie zastanawiam czy nie lepiej byloby byc samemu bo z babami wytrzymac nie mozna
<lastchance_> tez tak macie?
<Admc> zawsze jest trzecia opcja :P
<lastchance_> co masz na mysli, pedalowanie :p
<Admc> domyśl się
<lastchance_> no juz wiem zminiec kobiete na komputer ;)
<Admc> tyle rzeczy miałem zrobić wczoraj  i jak zwykle nic nie robiłem
<Admc> no może jedno osiągnięcie
<Admc> słuchałem nyan cata przez 8000 sekund
<lastchance_> witam w klubie niskiej efektywnosci
<lastchance_> mnie ta forma juz troche meczy
<Admc> gadałem przez skype cały dzień, a przez to nie mogłem się oderwać od komputera
<Admc> bo wszyscy "no weź, zostań jeszcze na chwile"
<Admc> dobra, mam trudności z trafianiem w odpowiednie klawisze
<Admc> niedosypianie przez cały tydzień daje się we znaki
<Admc> będę spadał
<lisu> re
<TheNumb> re
<TheNumb> o/
<Dreadlish> o/
<Wizard> cześć
<TheNumb> Kto czeka na 11.04? (:
<Wizard> ja nie
<Wizard> dobrze mi na lts
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ja tam gienka mam, może jak będę miał drugiego kompa do linuksowania to wrzuce
<TheNumb> Ja tam od gienka dolę funka.
<TheNumb> s/dolę/wolę/
<TheNumb> http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606
<TheNumb> Po jakiego ch... wszyscu rzucili do repo drivery z prerelease? :|
<TheNumb> Tego nie ogarniam
<Wizard> okrpopnr
<Dreadlish> s/okrpopnr/okropne/
<greyfox> wiecie moze o ktorej bedzie to ubuntu 11.04 oficjalne?
<TheNumb> greyfox: nie wiemy.
<TheNumb> Może o 11:04
<greyfox> ..a
<Wizard> tylko pamiętajcie, że my jesteśmy gmt+2
<Wizard> a UK chyba jest teraz gmt+1
<Dreadlish> Wizard: w uk jest gmt
<Dreadlish> bo gdzie jest greenwich?
<Wizard> +1 za czas letni
<Dreadlish> chyba nie w akapulko ;D
<Wizard> nie uważało się na geografii ;P
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Dreadlish> zapomniałem że letni ;d
<Wizard> 1:0 dla mnie
<TheNumb> Niepotrzebny nikomu ten czas letni i zimowy ;f
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak - i tak te czasy są wkurzające ;d
<Wizard> TheNumb: tego czy potrzebny dyskusja nie dotyczyła
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> zbywam
<Dreadlish> bb
<Wizard> pa
 * TheNumb ucieka na linux mint
<sysek> TheNumb: why?
<TheNumb> sysek: tak sobie, tam będzie dalej normalne gnome.
 * xvibenedykt przypomina ze innowiercow spotka kara
<TheNumb> xvibenedykt: i tak będziesz nam płacił dżizja
<Wizard> heh, co za różnica
<Wizard> mint, ubuntu, debian, linux to linux
<Wizard> jeden lepszy, inny gorszy
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu1> o/
<kichawa> co z nowym ubu ?
<TheNumb> kichawa: jeszcze nie ma.
<kichawa> http://ubuntu.lafibre.info/natty/ to widze :)
<kichawa> moze jakies przecieki ?
<TheNumb> kichawa: przecieki? zassij sobie daily livecd ;]
 * lisu1 ma nowe ubuntu juz od jakiegos czasu, phi, niewiele nowości oprócz tego unity
<lisu1> ... myślałem, że poprawią w empathy rozmowy przez irc, ale gdzie tam, kaszana.
<TheNumb> Empathy to gówno.
<fi9o> Do irca to jest irssi, weechat, ekg2 ewentualnie.
<lisu1> TheNumb: zgadzam się, ale lubię poustawiać sobie rzeczy, które będą sie same "robić", czyli np dołączanie do #ubuntu-pl bez dotykania kompa
<TheNumb> lisu1: em, xchat też to umie?
<lisu1> ... i nie lubię doinstalowywać za duzo, bo po co? to co jest powinno dzialac i juz
<PoKrAk> chatzilla
<TheNumb> Godzilla
<lisu1> jest domyslnie w ubuntu?
<fi9o> irssi
<lisu1> nie, więc nie kombinuje (za bardzo ;)
<lisu1> używa ktoś tego gówna, jakim jest gwibber?
<TheNumb> lisu1: ja wolę hotot
<TheNumb> Jakoś bardziej intuicyjny.
<TheNumb> lisu1: sprawdź.
<lisu1> tak pytam, bo wyskakuje mi ileś tam wiadomości, klikam, a gwibber ciągle to samo pokazuje, ... co jest... czlowiek zalozyl sobie konto, dla sprawdzenia, co to w ogole za usluga ten facebook, bo kazdy o tym mówi, ze cos tam na fejbuku, a ja oczy jak 5 zł, ... co to jest ten fejbuk x)
<lisu1> w kazdym razie
<TheNumb> A nie,g hotot z facebókiem nie działa ;-)
<lisu1> TheNumb: tak tylko pytam, bo większego zastosowania dla tego nie znajduję, a ze jest domyslnie w ubuntu .... mysle: wypróbuje.
<TheNumb> O kutfa!
<TheNumb> W archu można zostać na gnome2 :D
<TheNumb> Zrobili meta paczkę gnome-desktop2 :D
<TheNumb> Woot :D
<lisu1> TheNumb: no shit. Chyba zainteresuje się tym archem... :D
<fi9o> TheNumb: Poki gtk2 i 3 moga miedzy soba siedizec to nie problemem jest miec 2 gnomy w repo
<fi9o> Tak jak jest to w PLD
<ntat> Jak uruchomić inne środowisko graficzne niż te, które jest skojarzone z startx?
<ntat> już próbowałem startfluxbox ale nie działa
<ntat> ;]
<lisu1> ntat: a fluxbox próbowałeś?
<ntat> chwila
<lisu1> /usr/bin/fluxbox moze?
<fi9o> TheNumb: http://wklej.org/hash/672494bdde3/txt/
<lisu1> albo: /usr/bin/startfluxbox
<fi9o> lisu1: Predzej kwestia ustawienia .xinitrc
<lisu1> fi9o: yap.
<TheNumb> fi9o: eeee :D
<TheNumb> fi9o: dobreee :D
<ntat> lisu1, couldn`t connect to xserver, jak wpiszę po prostu fluxbox
<fi9o> ntat: A zainstalowales fluxbox?
<ntat> tak
<Wizard> pld żyje?!
<Wizard> i ma nowego gnoma?
<TheNumb> Wizard: no shiet ;p
<fi9o> Wizard: Zyje i rozwija sie szybciej niz mase innych distro
<Wizard> ntat: lamo, .xinitrc
<fi9o> ntat: fi9o@d520 ~ > cat .xinitrc | pastebinit
<fi9o> http://pastebin.com/N32Li6Vx
<fi9o> ntat: tak odpalalem openbox
<ntat> Mam zainstalowanego fluxboxa i xfce`a. xfce jest podpięty pod startx, jak odinstaluje xfce, to startx uruchamia fluxboxa
<Wizard> boże..
<Wizard> widzisz i nie grzmisz
<TheNumb> ntat: wyedytuj kutfa .xinitrc?
<ntat> TheNumb, nie mam .xinitrc w ~
<lisu1> ...a gdzie to wpisujesz, może fluxbox -- :2 ?
<TheNumb> ntat: cp /etc/skel/.xinitrc ~
<fi9o> TheNumb: albo touch ~/.ixnitrc
<fi9o> xinitrc^
<ntat> TheNumb, nie ma tam tego pliku, tylko .bashrc
<TheNumb> fi9o: tam będzie miał przykładowe ;p
<TheNumb> ntat: no to nano .xinitrc?
<TheNumb> ntat: jak ty się uchowałeś?
<ntat> no ico exec fluxbox?
<TheNumb> ntat: tak?
<ntat> TheNumb, coś jeszcze dopisać
<TheNumb> ntat: kthxbai
<Aleksander> Hej :) Kiedy wychodzi najnowsze Ubuntu?
<TheNumb> Aleksander: z mody?
<ntat> No już mam dzięki
<Aleksander> mam na myśli - za ile czasu pojawi się 11.04
<ntat> Jak sie z tego nie korzysta na co dzień, to się takie rzeczy zapomina
<TheNumb> Aleksander: nie wiadomo.
<Aleksander> TheNumb, aha, dzięki
<TheNumb> Aleksander: ale to będzie dzisiaj.
<TheNumb> Obstawiam, że koło 15 naszego czasu ;p
<kichawa> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
 * Wizard ziewa
<karmelek> re
<lastchance_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/   ?
<TheNumb> lastchance_: nie ma jeszcze
<TheNumb> Archive-Update-in-Progress-zaniah.canonical.com
<TheNumb> Hmm, czyli niedługo chyba będzie :3
<TheNumb> :O
<TheNumb> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<TheNumb> Zaraz będą iso.
<lastchance_> :)
<TheNumb> Już są :)
<TheNumb> Ale dla amd64 ;p
<TheNumb> http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/natty/
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy to już finalne ieso
<TheNumb> Idę się przejść, have a nice day :)
<jacekowski> watpie
<jacekowski> te obrazy sie zmieniaja do ostatniego dnia
<kichawa> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages/natty/release/
<AdmcPL> Ciekawe kiedy połatają nattiego żeby był używalny
<karmelek> AdmcPL: jest uzywalny
<jacekowski> jak 11.10 bedzie wydane
<AdmcPL> Jak kupię nową kartę graficzną to może wgram
<gjm> Bry
<tomasz> ahh bylo 1 dzien a teraz znowu comming soon
<kichawa> juz sa releasy
<tomasz> mozna sciagnac iso ?
<kichawa> da
<karmelek> coz za podnieta z ty wydaniem
<tomasz> z jakiego ftp ?
<kichawa> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<kichawa> http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/natty/
<kichawa> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages/natty/release/
<EsmD> dzisiaj bedzie ubuntu 11.04?
<tomasz> no ma byc moze bedzie wieczorem
<tomasz> oficjalnie
<kichawa> jest
<tomasz> na glownej stronie jeszcze nie widac
<tomasz> i to jest oficjalna wersja ?
<tomasz> co sie pojawi na stronie ?
<tomasz> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<kklimonda> może tak, może nie
<tomasz> nie wiedzialem ze jest nawet alternate wersja
<kklimonda> dopóki nie ma oficjalnego ogłoszenia, to wszystko się może zdarzć
<tomasz> mozna ja zainstalowac na starszym sprzecie z mniejsza iloscia ramu niz 256
<tomasz> ten natty dzisiaj o 9 rano zostal dodany wiec duza szansa ze jest ok
<EsmD> Ile mniej  wiecej trzeba bedzie czekac na spolszczona/oskryptowana/okodekowana/whatever wersje? Pare miesiecy?
<tomasz> pewnie tak
<tomasz> a duza jest roznica medzy spolczona a nie ?
<kichawa> ja sie boje tych pl wydan <;
<EsmD> Powiem ci,ze w spolszczonej masz fajny programik, i masz wszystko gotowe ;P
<tomasz> ale jak gotowe ?
<tomasz> w ten standardowej tez mozna pl wybrac
<EsmD> nie chodzi tylko o pl
<EsmD> kodeki, programy do filmow ktore nie trzeba zasysac... po prostu masz gotowy system dla ludzi, a tu sobie puszcze film, a tam poslucham muzyki itp. itd
<tomasz> no tak ale filmy to raczej odtwarza wszystkie ta wersja podstawowa ?
<tomasz> muzyka tez dziala
<tomasz> do muzy uzywam qmmp ze skinem winampa heh
<tomasz> ale chyba go sciagalem dodatkowo
<EsmD> no i nie wiem czemu ale mam takie wrazenie ze polskie edycje maja... wiecej polskiego w sobie
<EsmD> I dodatkowe oprogramowanie ma polska wersja
<tomasz> programy co uzywasz sa juz po polsku tez
<tomasz> chrome kadu itd
<tomasz> zreszta nie wiem dokladnie sciagnie sie to zobacze roznice :D
<EsmD> o ile pamietam w 9.ilestam byly tez sterowniki do graficznej
<tomasz> bo jade na 10.04 wersji i upgrade zrobilem  na 10.10 ale nie polska tylko oficjalna
<tomasz> ale wszystko co polskie zostalo
<EsmD> pamietam ze na moim uber sprzecie sprzed wojny nie dalo sie zainstalowac sterownikow poprawnie
<tomasz> wiec jak machniesz upgrade do 11.04 to tez powinno byc po polsku i bez tego unity
<tomasz> tak mi sie wydaje
<tomasz> na starym kompie mam gf440mx 128mb i daje rade
<EsmD> pewnie dobrze ci sie wydaje... Ale fajnie jest miec stricte polska wersje, bez smieci, z dodatkowym oprogramowaniem, od razu
<tomasz> noo
<tomasz> dlatego sciagam 11.04 i format :D
<tomasz> bo aktualizacja trwa pol dnia :D
<EsmD> ja mam Asus gforce4 128mb bez pixel shaderow, i tnie sie np. w minecrafcie jakby jej za to placili
<tomasz> kumplowi to sie nawet wysypal ubuntu i tak musial od czystego instalowac
<gjm> ee tam, ja nie aktualizuje
<tomasz> aa to w grach to nie wiem
<tomasz> wazne ze chrome nei tnie :D
<tomasz> i950gm np z GTA SA dziala swietnie pod ubuntu
<tomasz> czasem szybciej niz pod xp
<EsmD> ja tam wole windowsa do gier poki nie mam conajmniej dwurdzeniowego
<tomasz> ale za to UT pod wine to mi muli na maksa
<tomasz> no ja mam 2 rdzenie core duo
<EsmD> a ja jeden 1ghz
<tomasz> wine o tyle dobre ze Ci laduje czysty ze tak powiem system win
<gjm> nie zgadłbym że 'core 2 duo' to 2 rdenie :>
<tomasz> wiec przez to chodzi jak torpeda
<tomasz> hehe nie core 2 duo a core duo :D
<gjm> tomasz: tylko to nie jest 'czysty win'
<tomasz> gjm no ja wiem ale pozbawiony smieci
<gjm> a jedynie API
<tomasz> wyaczam wszystko w ubuntu odpalam wine i jedzie pelna moca :D
<gjm> tomasz: nie wiesz o czym mówie
<EsmD> API... ktore muli jak ****
<gjm> tomasz: czysty win to by był jakbyś po vb zainstalował
<tomasz> oj taki skrot myslowy to byl z tym windosem
<gjm> EsmD: prawda
<tomasz> czemu muli ?
<gjm> lol
<tomasz> w gierkach chodzi swietnie
<gjm> tomasz: poczytaj sobie o WINE
<gjm> to nie jest windows
<EsmD> jak masz np. dwurdzeniowca i grasz np. w NFS Most Wanted czy inne gry, to nie zauwazysz roznicy
<gjm> a jedynie api potrzebne do odpalenia programów z platformy win
<gjm> EsmD: a grafika?
<EsmD> Ale jak masz np. World of Warcraft, i twoj komputer spelnia jedynie minimalne wymagania, to juz nie jest tak kolorowo
<tomasz> grafika dziala tak samo szybko jak jest pod opengl
<tomasz> chociaz gta sa nie wiem chyba DX ma no nie ?
<EsmD> tomasz: ale w linuxie sa gorsze sterowniki niz w windowsie
<EsmD> ja wiem ze na moim komputerze nie pogralbymw gry z windowsa, chyba zebylby to pasjans ;P
<tomasz> hehe
<tomasz> no kwestia jaka gra
<tomasz> UT uzywam przez wine i mi muli nawet na najmniejszych detalach
<tomasz> malo ze muli dziala plynnie a co jakis czas ma chwile zmulenia
<tomasz> pod xp to na full bez zajakniecia dziala
<tomasz> wiem ze jest wersja natywna pod linuxa ale trzeba by umiec ja jeszcze zainstalowac:D
<EsmD> tomasz: to juz widzisz dlaczego windows jest leszy do gier? :P
<EsmD> *lepszy
<tomasz> windows jest lepszy do gier bo jest popularny i pod niego sa pisane heh
<EsmD> izawsze bedzie poki ktos czegos lepszego nie wymysli od wine
<tomasz> nie bedzie nic lepszego bo by sie MS przyczepil
<moozg> No, ja do gier postanowiłem sobie zainstalować windows 7 na jakimś starym dysku znalezionym w szafie
 * sysek ziewa glosno
<moozg> i po 7 dniach walki i znoju kurwica mnie wzięła na ten posrany system
<moozg> nie ma to jak wygodny (SIC!) linux
<moozg> po prostu instalujesz i używasz
<moozg> a winda musi mieć tysiąc pincet sto dziewincet sterowników
<sysek> nie musi
<moozg> jakies kurna dodatkowe płytki ze sterami zanim się zainstaluje
<sysek> to chyba masz jakis ulomnego windowsa 7
<moozg> później 500 restartów bo się aktualizuje
<moozg> masakra
<harloczek> chyba mówisz o xp
<harloczek> ja tak miałem z xp sp 2
<moozg> i żeby nie spierdzielić sobie linuxa wolałem odłączyć inne dyski bo by mi boot loiadera wywalił
<moozg> no ja tak mam z win 7
<harloczek> na świeżym systemie nic mi nie chciało działać, a po instalacji ubuntu 10.10 śmigało wszystko ;]
<moozg> to gówno nie chciało mi nawet dysku wyświetlić do zainstalowania
<harloczek> ja mam w pracy win 7 i wszystko działa bez problemów
<moozg> jestem tak zadowolony z linuxa że aż sam siebie żałuję że tak długa na widzie pracowałem
<moozg> no i winda mi się wizualnie nie podoba
<moozg> wiem, kwestia gustu
<sysek> mi tam sie dobrze sie pracowalo na 7
<moozg>  ale jakoś tak wali plastikiem :)
<sysek> sterowniki wszystkie z windows update
<PoKrAk> ta 7 jest spoko czekam za testową 8
<moozg> no, windows mi jest potrzebny tylko do crysisa :)))
<sysek> PoKrAk: to samo w 7 bedzie
<sysek> to samo co*
<harloczek> ja nie czekam na win 8
<PushUpek> zaczyna się ;D
<sysek> ;D
<harloczek> wspominali coś o chmurze, a dziękuję chmurze od M$
<harloczek> ;D
<kichawa> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<kichawa> update
<kichawa> troche fail ale ...
<PushUpek> a ja tam czekam na 10.7 :P
<moozg> ja używam minta
<moozg> ubuntu mi się wywalał przy instalacji
<moozg> i to chamsko
<sysek> a to dzis nie jest premiera 11.04?
<moozg> zawieszał się
<harloczek> ja w domu wymiennie win xp sp3 i ubuntu 10.10
<sysek> moozg: ale Ty narzekasz
<moozg> skąd
<sysek> gorzej niz ja
<moozg> po prostu jestem wymagający
<sysek> chyba az za bardzo
<sysek> postaw sobie gentoo/archa
<moozg> a jak się człowiek przyzwyczai do dobrego (czytaj linux) to później wszystko mniej wygodne go wkurza
<sysek> idealnie sobie dopasujesz system do siebie
<moozg> ee, aż tak mi się nie che
<moozg> już opanowałem minta (takie zielone ubuntu) i jestem super zadowolony
<sysek> opanuj teraz debiana
<moozg> chodzi jak burza, stabilnie, jest wygodniejsze od windy
<tomasz> ale dyskusja na ubuntu.com :D
<moozg> debiana mam opanowanego
<sysek> tomasz: co sie dzieje?
<moozg> używam cały czas na serwerach
<moozg> a jest mint oparty na debianie, może spróbuję
<tomasz> bo kazdy sie pyta co z nowym ubuntu 11.04 :D
<tomasz> kiedy wyjdzie itd :D
<moozg> ee, a mi to nowe ubu lata
<moozg> nie przesiadam się :)
<tomasz> a to jest glowny kanal dla calej zeszy fanow wiec sie mozesz domyslic :D
<tomasz> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<harloczek> lol
<moozg> niech ludki potestują nowy interfejs ubuntu i się tutaj wypowiedzą, ciekaw jestem
 * sysek @ Justice [† #10] - Stress 
<tomasz> i pod tym adresem jest niby jakas wersja 11.04 z dzisiaj
<tomasz> ale mowia ze to nei jest oficjalna jeszcze
<tomasz> nie wiem nie uzywalem unity jeszcze heh
<tomasz> dla mnei ubuntu dektop sie na 10.10 zatrzymal a 11.04 to juz jest kontynuuacja netbookowej wersji
<moozg> to unity jakoś tak na screenach dużo miejsca dookoła ekranu zajmuje, to tak zawsze zajęte będzie?
<tomasz> chyba nie
<tomasz> wydaje mi sie ze sie chowaja te paski
<kklimonda> moozg: launcher można ustawić, by się chował
<sysek> :D
<sysek> D:
<tomasz> ale podobnno nie mozna ikon dodawac do pulpitu
<tomasz> tylko do tych paskow
<kklimonda> można
<tomasz> ogladalem na youtube prezentacje i mowili ze nie heh
<sysek> wie kto gdzie w xfce utawic domyslne sciezki ?
<kklimonda> ja mam ikony na desktopie, i nie pamiętam, żebym grzebał jakoś by to włączyć
<tomasz> sciagnie sie to potestuje heh
<tomasz> a masz unity z 11.04 ?
<kklimonda> tak
<tomasz> a idzie to unity wylaczyc ?
<tomasz> zeby byly ikony aby na pulpicie i pasek na dole
<tomasz> bo sobie na dol wszystko przenioslem jak w windzie bo wygodniej
<kklimonda> możesz włączyć klasyczny desktop
<kklimonda> albo isę przyzwyczaić do unity
<kklimonda> kwestia tygodnia-dwóch
<tomasz> noo to wiadomo
<tomasz> moze i jakos przypasi nie wiem
<winter> własnie 11.04 wyszło
<tomasz> oficjalnie ?
<winter> jest dostępne
<winter> tak
<winter> lulz
<winter> The requested URL /ubuntu-releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<winter> ale mają problemy
<kklimonda> nie wyszedł oficjalnie
<tomasz> heh
<tomasz> pewnie strone zmieniaja jeszcze
<kklimonda> oficjalnie jest wtedy gdy idzie informacja na listy dyskusyjne, i aktualizowana jest strona główna
<tomasz> a jest podzial na livecd i na instalacyjna ?
<tomasz> strona glowna juz jest aktualizowana
<winter> tak i iso jest dostępne
<winter> poprostu ten mirror jeszcze się nie zaktualizował
<tomasz> wczesniej bylo na 1 cd no nie ?
<tomasz> mirror na koncu zmienia
<kklimonda> zawsze było na 1 cd, teraz też jest
<tomasz> a na stronie mam dwie opcje
<tomasz> jedna sciagnij zainstaluj a druga sciagnij i wyprobuj
<winter> kklimonda: http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<tomasz> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<kklimonda> tomasz: i oba linki są takie same
<tomasz> no widze wlasnie :D
<tomasz> ale nie wiem po co ta zmylka heh
<kklimonda> winter: ale to kwestia tego, że przed oficiajlnym ogłoszeniem (które powinno być lada moment) wszystko może się zdarzyć.
<winter> kklimonda: no ale iwdzisz, już wyszło
<tomasz> a jak sprawdzic czy to jest ta sama wersja co w relase ?
<kklimonda> winter: idź na #ubuntu-release, i im to powiedz, bo chyba jeszcze nie wiedzą ;)
<winter> po co
<tomasz> kklimonda na oficjalnej stronie juz jest do sciagniecia heh i dziala
<tomasz> wiec juz wyszlo :D
<kklimonda> ech, jak do ściany
<winter> kklimonda po prostu twierdzi, że jak nie ma newsa na rss to nie mogło wyjść
<winter> to nic, że obrazy już są
<kklimonda> winter: nie "nie mogło" tylko nie wyszło oficjalnie.
<winter> ale nie ma bo nie ma newsa :-D
<tomasz> no ale jest na stronie ubuntu.com
<tomasz> kazdy moze wejsc i sciagnac
<tomasz> wiec jest juz oficjalnie
<winter> ubuntu.com to oficjalna strona
<winter> na której pojawił się obraz
<winter> więc jest oficjalnie
<tomasz> ja sciagne przez 3h i mi powiedza ze sie pomylili ?
<tomasz> albo ze nie ten obraz dali nie moze byc
<winter> a tak w ogóle ściągalne to to będzie za kilka dni jak serwery odciążą
<kklimonda> *zapewne* nie będzie
<tomasz> przeciez leci maks predkoscia :D
<kklimonda> poczekaj aż się ludzie rzucą
<tomasz> przynajmiej moja 1mb heh
<winter> tak? mi 60kB/s leciało
<kklimonda> obrazy są chyba przez jakiegoś CDN redystrybuowane, więc tu problemu nie ma
<tomasz> mi leci maks
<kklimonda> ale mirrory często przez pierwsze dwa dni były nieużywalne, nawet ten oficialny
<tomasz> ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/ubuntu-releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<kklimonda> s/ten oficjalny/główny/
<sysek> lepiej poczekac z dzien, dwa na upgrade;)
<tomasz> mi leci z tego
<tomasz> upgrade to faktycznie dzien dwa sie robi :D
<sysek> bo troche bez sensu co pol roku format robic
<TheNumb> Jak ktoś chce, to mogę postawić mirrora dla iso w ovh
<TheNumb> Jacyś chętni? :P
<tomasz> nie trzeba jak narazie
<tomasz> idzie maksem heh
<tomasz> sysek szybciej format
<tomasz> mi wywalilo jak bym chcial upgrade zrobic 2gb do sciagniecia
<tomasz> i 4h instalacji tego heh
<tomasz> i nie wiesz czy Ci ruszy po tym
<tomasz> wiec lepiej format
<winter> a ja tam pobiorę bit torrentem
<tomasz> mi i tak szybiciej niz 1mb nie pojdzi :D
<tomasz> dopiero 73mb mam heh
<winter> tracker ubuntu.com ^^
<tomasz> poltorej godz pojdzie pewno
<TheNumb> tom	ta, 3 razy wolniej niż u mnie.
<TheNumb> Nie ma to jka lag na ssh ;]
<tomasz> a co masz 3mb lacze?
<TheNumb> tomasz: mhm
<tomasz> sciagnalem jeszcze archlinuxa moze pozniej tez sprawdze :D
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: ding ding, trzeba by zmienić topic.
<tomasz> a jaki jest topik ?
<TheNumb> `seen Stirlitz
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Stirlitz was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 days, 1 hour, 59 minutes, and 24 seconds ago: <Stirlitz> w ad-hoc tylko 1 urządzenie
<TheNumb> tomasz: /topic
<tomasz> oo :D
<TheNumb> Za 25 minut będzie iso ;]
 * TheNumb slaps czester 
<TheNumb> kklimonda: update /topic
<tomasz> hehe
<tomasz> a ja mam 220mb
<TheNumb> A ja 444
<tomasz> ;)
<TheNumb> Zacząłem jak napisałeś, że masz 74M
<tomasz> hehe ok :D
<tomasz> a mozna np z beta 2 11.4 na oficjalna upgradowa ?
<winter> pobrało mi się :-P
<tomasz> hehe
<tomasz> najpierw i tak wrzuce na pendrive i zobacze jak to wyglada ;)
<winter> odpalam na vboksie
<tomasz> oo :)
<winter> coś vbox się posypał po aktualizacji ale to już inna bajka
<tomasz> a na glownej stronie nigdzie nie napisali ze 11.04 tylko ogolnie ubuntu juz jada :D
<tomasz> a chrome i skype sa juz tam zainstalowane?
<tomasz> czy tylko napisali ze dzialaja
<sysek> z moim netem to sciagne za 10 lat
<sysek> -_-
<tomasz> sysek a chciales upgrade robic :D
<tomasz> jak tam mi wyliczylo 2gb do sciagniecia :D
<winter> no i gdzie to unity? widzę tylko gnome 2.32.1
<TheNumb> 3 minuty i mam ieso :3
<tomasz> hehe
<tomasz> a ja 270mb
<TheNumb> tomasz: to jeszcze godzinka
<tomasz> no pewnie tak wyjdzie
<tomasz> niech sie sciaga bo jeszcze na dzialke chce isc :D
<TheNumb> tomasz: grill? (:
<tomasz> noo grill i zimne piwko :D
<winter> i po co ja to pobierałem
<sysek> tomasz: neta mam zajebista, tylko upc znow cos robi, ze sciaga z maksymalna szynkoscia 12kB/s
<tomasz> a jest google-earth ?
<TheNumb> sysek: a po ftp?
<tomasz> winter zdaj relacje
<revisited> winter doinstaluj virtualbox-ose-guest-utils i bedzie unity
<TheNumb> sysek: kiedyś mój kuzyn też miał cyrki z upc, ale to byłytylko problemy z http.
<winter> to unity wymaga akceleracji sprzętowej?
<winter> lulz
<TheNumb> Minuta!
<revisited> winter tak
<TheNumb> winter: ta, wymaga.
<winter> nie wiedziałem
<TheNumb> winter: unity2d już nie.
<TheNumb> Unity 2d jest klepane w qt
<TheNumb> .
<tomasz> to jak akceleracja to wiecej powera bierze z baterii wtedy no nie ?
<tomasz> to unity dziala na i950gm?
<TheNumb> tomasz: nie.
<sysek> TheNumb: nie wazne po czym
<TheNumb> tomasz: nie tak dużo.
<sysek> nawet http sie laduje 10 godzin
<TheNumb> sysek: sftp?
<TheNumb> sysek: zadzwoń na infolinię i opi**dol ich.
 * TheNumb robi LiveUSB
<sysek> szkoda mi zdrowia
<sysek> ide poczytac
<TheNumb> Dobra, czas zarobić liveusb ;]
<tomasz> :D
<tomasz> powiedz jak sie sprawuje
<TheNumb> k
<tomasz> 340mb
<tomasz> ale sie zuli :D
<kklimonda> TheNumb: zaraz zmienię
<tomasz> i co jak tam 11.04 ktos testuje ?
<harloczek> ja jeszcze poczekam
<bastetmilo> tomasz: ja za chwilę będę instalować
<tomasz> oo
<tomasz> mi sie sciaga jeszcze za pol godz moze bedzie
<tomasz> bastetmilo,  instalujesz juz na dysku ?
<bastetmilo> oczywiście :)
<tomasz> bastetmilo,  a testowales juz ?
<bastetmilo> tomasz: nie - teraz będę testować. Moje pierwsze spotkanie z Unity :)
<tomasz> hehe to potestuj wpierw z pendrive
<bastetmilo> a po co?
<TheNumb> instaluje sie...
<TheNumb> Teraz dociaga spolszczenia.
<TheNumb> Widać, że ludzie się rzucili na aktualizację <:
<tomasz> oo
<TheNumb> Trochę jakby zwolniło repo.
<TheNumb> Nie ciągnie na maxa ;p
<tomasz> hehe
<TheNumb> Repo - mirror ;]
<tomasz> ja jeszcze 200mb do sciagniecia heh
<TheNumb> Instaluje pakiety...
<TheNumb> To już końcówka.
<TheNumb> A nie, jeszcze musi initrd wygenerować ;f
<tomasz> a wlasnie po co ten initrd jest w ogole?
<TheNumb> `g initrd
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: initrd - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd>
<TheNumb> `g initrd pl.wikipedia.org
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Initrd – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd>
<Dreadlish> o/
<TheNumb> Dobra, restart :3
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: o/
<Dreadlish> elo TheNumb
<TheNumb> oO
<TheNumb> Odpaliłem 'Klasyczne Ubuntu' i nie mam global menu.
<Dreadlish> e?
<TheNumb> Oho, jedyna aktualizacja to tzdata ;p
<Dreadlish> lol :D
<Dreadlish> gdzie?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: buntu
<TheNumb> 11.04
<TheNumb> Czas zainstalować nvidia-current.
<TheNumb>  175 kB/s
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> Ale ludzie ssą...
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> mi nie dadzą sobie possać kolejnej syfnej bety windowsa
<Dreadlish> a brakuje mi 1gb +- 100mb
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a co, można znaleźć już na internetach betę 8?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: pre-milestone3
<TheNumb> mhm
<Dreadlish> jest ogólniedostępna
<Dreadlish> na tepebe
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy wyglądem się różni od 8.
<TheNumb> s/8/7/
<Dreadlish> niczym.
<TheNumb> Jądrem ;p
<Dreadlish> troche upgraded 7 w tej chwili
<Dreadlish> ma gui takie pod touchscreeny
<Dreadlish> i dalej brak mu standardowej funkcjonalności
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: czyli?
<Dreadlish> zwanej TTY
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: masz protezę :3
<Dreadlish> chwilowo siedze na
<Dreadlish> Kurde, Debilny Emerge v4.6.2
<tomasz> i jak 11.04 duzo sie rozni wygladem od 10.10 ?
<TheNumb> tomasz: chcesz screena?
<Dreadlish> tomasz: gnome3 vs gnome2 ...
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: w 11.04 nie ma gnome3
<Dreadlish> ni ma oO?
<TheNumb> Nima i ni bedzie.
<Dreadlish> to źle żem zasłyszał
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jest kanonikalowy wynalazek unity.
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> jak bardzo ssie?
<tomasz> podaj screena
<TheNumb> tomasz: upa się.
<TheNumb> tomasz: http://i.imgur.com/MCeq3.png
<Dreadlish> where is przekliniak :< ?
<TheNumb> ;d
<TheNumb> Jeszcze nie zainstalowałem driverów.
<TheNumb> Unity u mnie i tak nie działa, to nie ma co oglądać (:
<TheNumb> brb, reboot
<tomasz> to jest 10.10 czy 11.04?
<Dreadlish> tosz to gnome
<Dreadlish> w moim widzeniu
<TheNumb> 11.04
<TheNumb> (:
<Dreadlish> jeszcze 900mb
<TheNumb> numb@numb-laptop:~$ cat /etc/issue
<TheNumb> Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<Dreadlish> ciągnięcia żyda za serce
<TheNumb> Teraz tylko chrome zaciągnąć (:
<TheNumb> Hmm, trzeba zobaczyć co zrobili z banshee 2.1
<TheNumb> Albo...
<TheNumb> I tak wolę clementine ^^
<tomasz> a co to ?
<TheNumb> `g clementine player
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: clementine-player - A cross-platform music player based on Amarok ...: <http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/>
<maniakss> polecam clementine
<maniakss> ;p
<harloczek> słyszałem o tym, ale nie próbowałem
<TheNumb> harloczek: żałuj.
<harloczek> przyzwyczaiłem się do foobara2000
<tomasz> aaa
<tomasz> do mp3?
<maniakss> mi sie aktualizuje ubuntu do 11.04
<TheNumb> tomasz: i innych
<maniakss> kurde duzo plikow trzeba pobrac, 1513
<tomasz> to ja uzywam qmmp
<harloczek> TheNumb: a odtwarza pliki w spakowanych archiwach?
<tomasz> ze skinem winampa
<TheNumb> karmelek: a po co tak cudować? Nie wiem, nie sprawdzałem.
<tomasz> a jest jakis bestplayer pod linuxa ?
<cih997> cześć. orientuje się ktoś jak zmienić wygląd okienek (głównie paska górnego bo czasem udaje mi się zmienić kolory tła okien) w ubuntu 11.04 + gnome-shell z gnome3? Tweak tool niby ma opcję zmiany wyglądu okienek ale zmienia tylko kolor tła zamiast wyglądu całego okna.
<TheNumb> harloczek: ^
<maniakss> tomasz, VLC imo najlepszy
<TheNumb> O, mirror już normalnie zapitala (:
<TheNumb> ChanServ: mi też daj małpkę!
<Dreadlish> mi tysz
<TheNumb> ChanServ: daaaaaaaaj maaaałpkęęęęęę!
<maniakss> pa[rty rock
<tomasz> ok mam :D
<tomasz> liveUSB robie :D
<TheNumb> party hard!
* kklimonda changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu || Ubuntu 11.04 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim zapytasz - google.pl
<cih997> uruchamia już ktoś 11.04 z RAMu? widizałem kiedyś w necie skrypt ale obsługiwal tylko 10.04 i 10.10.
<tomasz> jak z ramu ?
<tomasz> calosc na ram ?
<tomasz> a jest to bezpieczne ?
<julek> heh...
<TheNumb> tomasz: bezpieczne, tylko że po restarcie znika.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: good job!
<tomasz> myslalem ze do ramu mamy latwiejszy dostep niz np do dysku
<DaZ> i?
<TheNumb> Wie ktoś jak odpalić xorga z wyższym loglevelem?
<mati75> mirrory zdechły
<tomasz> no jak system bedzie w ram to mamy dostep do kazdego pliku
<TheNumb> tomasz: nie?
<TheNumb> mati75: mirror iso?
<DaZ> to teraz nie mamy? :x
<tomasz> TheNumb w sensie do poszczegolnej alokacji RAM latwo ja oszukac niz dowolny odczyt z dysku
<mati75> TheNumb: ta
<TheNumb> tomasz: a wiesz co to jest ramdysk?
<mati75> szwabski jakoś działa
<TheNumb> mati75: zrobić Ci mirrora? :P
<mati75> TheNumb: już mam
<tomasz> TheNumb,  wiem oddziela czesc ramu i tworzy jako dysk
<tomasz> wirtualny
<tomasz> ale wciaz to jest ram
<TheNumb> tomasz: ale masz takie same prawa dostępu...
<tomasz> no tak
<tomasz> ale fizycznie ram i mozesz to obejsc
<TheNumb> tomasz: no to obejdź.
<TheNumb> mati75: 100 mbit <:
<BlessJah_> reconnect?
<TheNumb> mati75: może jednak? (:
<BlessJah_> hm...
<mati75> TheNumb: no to patrz
<mati75> 2011-04-28 14:57:34 (4,67 MB/s) - zapisano `ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso' [718583808/718583808]
<BlessJah_> BlessJah: jest mnie dwoch?
<mati75> 100%[======================================>] 718.583.808 3,84M/s   w  2m 27s
<TheNumb> mati75: masz 60M łącze?
<mati75> TheNumb: 100
<mati75> tylko coś ten mirror nie wylącza
<TheNumb> mati75: w domu? :P
<mati75> TheNumb: w pracy
<julek> mati75: http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/shell.png
<julek> mati75: 10Gbit :)_
<julek> tylko dysk slaby;)
<BlessJah_> julek: to defaultowy theme?
<TheNumb> julek: <:
<TheNumb> julek: gdzie masz takie łącze? :P
<BlessJah_> ano
<julek> rutgers.edu
<maniakss> tylko mnie wywalilo?
<BlessJah_> netsplit
<julek> to stary screen
<mati75> julek: zaraz ci coś pokaże
<BlessJah_> maniakss: ja też poleciałem
<BlessJah_> maniakss: ustaw sobie reconnecta
<TheNumb> julek: to ty w dżerzi siedziałeś? :P
<julek> TheNumb: nie:)
<mati75> kufa
<mati75> hasła zapomniałem
<TheNumb> mati75: hr hr hr hr
 * TheNumb znika
<BlessJah> julek: podoba mi sie motyw z guzikiem od menu
<maniakss> BlessJah, ustawilem, tylko ciekawy bylem czy to moje lacze czy co
<BlessJah> 145923 -!- Netsplit *.net <-> *.split quits: crusty, @kklimonda, Drathir,  Mhrok, BlessJah, maniakss
<julek> BlessJah: tzn?
 * BlessJah goes away
<BlessJah> julek: ladnie wyglada
<maniakss> zle byloby teraz stracic polaczenie, skoro mam 1369/1513 pobranych ubu aktualizacji
<julek> panele to jakies obrazki png
<tomasz> ok testuje 11.04 bede niedlugo :D
<julek> a motyw dust z ubuntu
<maniakss> mam nadzieje ze ten Unity ciekawy bedzie
<maniakss> hahah no beka
<maniakss> "Liberałowie chcą otumanić naród marihuaną, żeby niem manipulować, jak kiedyś sowieci.."
<DaZ> sowieci manipulowali marihuaną?
<maniakss> wg pewnego senatora z PiSu... chyba tak
<mati75> julek: http://ompldr.org/vOGdqMQ
<julek> :)
<ubuntu> Wrocilem:D
<ubuntu> a jak sie zmienia nicka ?
<tomasz> oo
<tomasz> masakra z tym unity :D
<tomasz> gdzie sie podziala administracja preferencje?
<tomasz> i menu z softem pogrupowanym
<Admc> w unity jest nowa koncepcja
<Admc> jak ci się nie podoba możesz włączyć klasyczne gnome
<tomasz> no ale gdzie sa ustawenia?
<Admc> w ekranie logowania
<tomasz> ale ja na liveUSB i nie mialem wyboru
<Admc> musisz się wylogować i nadole wybrać klasyczne ubuntu
<tomasz> aaa oki
<Admc> i zalogować się ponownie
<Admc> na liveusb jest user: ubuntu a hasło jest puste
<Admc> ZTCW
<tomasz> ale menu tez smiesznie szukam gdzie jest w XChat a ono sie pojawia na pasku zadan heh
<Admc> no to jest globalne menu
<Admc> znane z Mac OSX
<tomasz> a gdzie pokazuje jakie aplikacje sa wlaczone ?
<harloczek> idę do domu
<Admc> widać że nie czytałeś nic o nowościach w 11.04
<tomasz> widzialem tylko filmik na youtube
<tomasz> ale tam nie zauwazylem tych zmian :D
<Admc> no to poczytaj o unity
<Admc> a nie pytasz się o każdą pierdołę
<julek> ulatwienia...
<julek> nie rozumiem po co cokolwiek ulatwiac?
<Admc> unity jest dla ZU
<julek> latwo sie prowadzi samochod i teraz mamy debili za kierownica, latwo sie korzysta z komputera....
<Admc> niekonfigurowalne
<julek> "ZU"... ech...
<tomasz> ja jestem ZU
<tomasz> i nie daje rady :D
<Admc> ja z Gnome2 przesiadam się na KDE4
<Admc> bo gnome3 i unity to porażka
<tomasz> a ostatnie pytanie
<Admc> a pod xfce/lxde nie działa ipla
<tomasz> jak sprawdzic jakie programy mam wlaczone
<julek> ja z kde3 przesiadlem sie na gnome i fluksa
<tomasz> skoro jeden tylko pokazuje na pasku
<Admc> masz "dock" po boku
<julek> a teraz zostanie chyba tylko flux
<tomasz> no mam
<tomasz> ale tam pokazuje tylko te co sa dodane do niego
<Admc> no i to jest lista aplikacji
<Admc> nie, to działa jak dock w mac osx
<tomasz> no ale jak nie mam dodanej tam a jest wlaczone
<tomasz> ok juz chyba wiem
<Admc> KDE4 jest trochę cukierkowe i ciężkie
<tomasz> to dziala jak w win 7
<Admc> ale w sumie mi to nie przeszkadza tak bardzo
<Admc> to działa jak w Mac OSX
<tomasz> pojawia sie z lewej a jak chce to moge to dodac na stale
<Admc> w win 7 jest trochę inaczej
<maniakss> o cholera, 1 godzina 45 minut do aktuializacji ubuntu do 11.04
<tomasz> podobnie  jesli chodzi o luncher
<Admc> ale w sumie to jest bez róznicy dla ciebie
<Admc> ma ktoś tutaj KDE4?
<Admc> można w KDE4 przełączać okna kółkiem myszy jak w gnome2?
<Admc> bo bardzo często tego używam
<tomasz> a co leszpe chromium czy chrome 11 ?
<Admc> chromium
<Admc> bez "dodatków" od googla
<tomasz> a jak moge znalezc firefox jak go odczepilem od lunchera
<Admc> w unity dasz
<Admc> dash*
<Admc> aż chce się napisać RTFM
<Dreadlish> :D
<en0x> o chujobuntu nowe
<Dreadlish> firefox
<tomasz> aa ok to kolko z lewej u gory :D
<Dreadlish> w konsoli
<Dreadlish> en0x: mr. klimonda albo bablo wbije
<Dreadlish> s/bablo/pablo/
<Admc> en0x, poczekaj aż kicka dostaniesz ;)
<maniakss> btw, czemu na linuxie sa tak jakby lagi klawiatury? da sie to wylaczyc?
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<maniakss> chodzi mi o to ze gdy cos pisze z wielkiej litery i wylacze caps locka to nadal na chwile zostaje
<maniakss> np napisze DReadlish
<tomasz> ja tez mam lagi
<julek> en0x: wlasnie, dbaj o jezyk. kropki nie postawiles.
<tomasz> ale to chyba normalne
<Admc> ja nie mam
<tomasz> albo np zaznaczam tekst
<Admc> macie lipne klawiatury
<tomasz> i tez mam lagi
<en0x> julek: no kurde bo to z podniecenia ;D
<maniakss> no ale nie da sie tego wyeliminowac? w windowsie tego nie ma
<maniakss> i jestem przyzwyczajony
<Dreadlish> maniakss: szajska klawiatura - kup nową
<Dreadlish> taką za 20zł najlepiej
<tomasz> jak szybko chce zaznaczyc tekst w przegladarce to mi go lapie gdzies dalej :D
<maniakss> Dreadlish, na windowsie cos takiego nie wystepuje
<Admc> tomasz, a stery do karty graficznej masz zainstalowane?
<julek> ja mam klawiature zintegrowana
<Dreadlish> bo windows ssie
<Dreadlish> ja też
<Dreadlish> i co?
<Dreadlish> odłączam i mam niezinteogrwaną :D
<tomasz> admc mam
<maniakss> fajna odpowiedz : cos nie dziala na linuxie a dziala na windowsie? BO windows ssie
<tomasz> standardowe do intela
<manio> maniakss: za długi kabel od klawiatury! tnij!
<maniakss> manio, a wiesz chociazby z jakiego forum to jest cytat ?
<manio> maniakss: nie pamiętam
<maniakss> manio, d2jsp.org - forum o diablo
<manio> maniakss: jakkolwiek
<tomasz> ale w sumie nic nie ma takiego w tym 11.04
<tomasz> nawet gimp'a zadnych aplikacji oprocz firefoxa
<en0x> unity jest?
<tomasz> XChatu tez nie bylo
<tomasz> a w 10.10 bylo wszystko :D
<maniakss> tomasz, a instalowales na czysto?
<tomasz> polska wersje instalowalem
<placki4ever> iekawe czy mi się lubuntu zaktualizuje bez pociągania za sobą całego GNOME...
<tomasz> w 10.04
<placki4ever> *ciekawe
<en0x> watpie
<maniakss> placki4ever, tez sie zastanawiam, poki co jestem na etapie aktualizacj. Pisze ze jeszcze 50 minut do konca instalacji
<en0x> ja bym se gnome3 pouzywal
<tomasz> ale jakos ogolnie sie bardziej muli moze przez to ze z pendrive jade heh
<tomasz> ale w sumie dobre to unity
<en0x> mowisz?
<mati75> tomasz: tru
<en0x> a zreszta ty mowiles ze wm5 jest zajebisty
<placki4ever> maniakss: całe GNOME chce zasysać, to ja sobie poczekam aż wyjdzie Lubuntu 11.04...
<tomasz> odpalilem chrome i jeszcze mniej zajmuje miejsca :D
<en0x> to ci nie wierze zbytnio
<tomasz> tylko nie wiem jeszcze jak w opcje wejsc
<mati75> placki4ever: to sobie jeszcze poczekasz
<tomasz> gdzie sie znajduje administracja i preferencje ?
<Admc> Jakie distro ma najnowsze KDE i bazuje na Debianie?
<Admc> oprócz kubuntu
<tomasz> debian :D
<Admc> Debian ma 4.4
<maniakss> tomasz, a uzyteczne to unity czy poprostu bajer?
<Admc> a to staroć
<tomasz> maniakss,  uzyteczne
<Admc> maniakss, ja uważam że to bajer
<tomasz> ogolnie podobnie do win 7 paska
<maniakss> ke? jaki pasek z win7?
<maniakss> ten co po wejsciu w dany folder jest po lewej stronie?
<Admc> po godzinie używania unity krew mnie zaczęła zalewać i wróciłem oo gnome
<tomasz> unity ogolnie lepiej pasuje do panoramicznego ekranu
<Admc> nawet kostki nie można włączyć
<tomasz> nie z tym na dole paskiem z win 7
<Admc> bo unity się wywala
<maniakss> aha
<tomasz> tam tez uruchamiasz program i jak uwazasz ze potrzebny to go dokujesz na listwie
<maniakss> no w kazdym razie za okolo 35 minut zobacze
<tomasz> tak jak w unity
<maniakss> aha, cos takiego
<maniakss> no to w sumie w gnome tez jest takie dokowanie
<tomasz> noo
<maniakss> to nie rozumiem po co to unity
<tomasz> tyle ze tu wykorzystuja prawa strone bo w pionie jest duzo miejsca w panoramie
<tomasz> przez co sa duze ikony
<maniakss> aha
<maniakss> no to faktycznie rewolucja
<tomasz> na malym ekranie lepiej widac
<tomasz> rewolucji nie ma ale malymi krokami chca isc do przodu
<placki4ever> Jeśli chodzi o Unity, to sobie przetestowałam 11.04 na stronie edubuntu i tak jakoś czułam się klaustrofobicznie...
<Wizard> na stronie?
<tomasz> glownie chodzi o netbooki
<maniakss> tomasz, ja mam 1920x1080
<Admc> unity na netbook = ok, na desktop = porażka
<tomasz> dla zwyklego desktop'a juz jest dosyc tych pulpitow gnome i kde
<Admc> nawet nie można dodać apletów do panelu
<Admc> zero customizacji
<tomasz> wiec 11 04 taki bardziej netbook wersja
<tomasz> szkoda ze nie ma desktop wersji tez
<tomasz> ale wtedy by sie tak nie wypromowali z tym unity a na tym im zalezy
<tomasz> zrobic cos nowego a nie walczyc z gnome czy kde
<tomasz> kto chce to i tak sobie zmieni na gnome
<Admc> w 11.10 już nie będzie gnome
<Admc> trzeba będzie ręcznie doinstalować
<tomasz> wg mnie niech robia to unity przyda sie cos na netbooki i tablety innego
<tomasz> jeszcze sie moze duzo zmienic przez te pol roku heh
<tomasz> moze i oficjalnie nie wyjdzie z gnome ale jakas wersja spolszczona plus bedzie miala ;)
<Wizard> tomasz: możesz się mylić
<Admc> mogliby zrobić gbuntu
<Admc> z gnome
<tomasz> jak kazdy
<Wizard> zwróć uwagę jak ubuntu przyspożyło gnome użytkowników
<tomasz> gubuntu ;)
<tomasz> ale i unity ma swoje efekty graficzne widze :D
<Admc> tomasz, tylko nie próbuj bawić się compizem
<tomasz> jak napisalicie to mi wyskoczylo cos ala budzik :D jak bylem w chrome :D
<kornicameister> i poprawiło mu się w kwestii obsługi zewnętrznych minotorów
<Admc> bo jest duża szansa że unity się wywali
<maniakss> Admc, lol, przeciez to ponoc stabilna wersja to czemu sie ma wywalic?
<tomasz> przezroczystosc tez widze dziala
<tomasz> ale szkoda ze tapeta ta sama jak w 10,10 :D
<tomasz> 10.10 mi sie compiz tez wywalal
<Wizard> ja wróciłem ostatnio do starych nawyków używania małych menedżerów okien
<Admc> tapeta jest inna
<tomasz> musialem co pare razy  uzywac meatacity
<tomasz> tapeta ta sama mandarynka
<Admc> ...
<Admc> po prostu config został ci ze starego konta
<tomasz> no ale z usb odpalilem heh
<tomasz> i jest taka rozowa jak wczesniej
<Admc> a
<Wizard> wiecie jak przyjemnie jest się przesiąść z gnome/kde na icewm czy inny starożytny wm?
<Wizard> i to konfigurowanie wszystkiego w plikach
<Wizard> yummy
<Admc> nie, to jest inna tapeta
<tomasz> Wizard,  napewno jest inaczej wiec troche lepiej
<maniakss> jeszcze 19 minut kurde
<tomasz> pozniej sie przeniesiesz na unity i znowu bedzie cos innego :D
<Admc> na omgubuntu jest porównanie
<Wizard> maniakss: idź zrób se kawę, albo do kibla
<Wizard> szybciej zleci
<tomasz> ogolnie unity jest dobra
<tomasz> jak sie uzywa podstawowych rzeczy
<maniakss> Wizard, nic bym nie przelknal, jestem pelny po obiedzie;p
<tomasz> a kto mi powie gdzie jest administracja ?
<tomasz> wiecie o co chodzi jak bylo w gnome
<tomasz> menu administracja i preferencje
<Wizard> no teraz są "gdzieś w tej szukajce"
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> nie wysilili się za specjalnie
<Admc> mi ta koncepcja szukajki nie podoba się za bardzo
<tomasz> a jest gdzies lista ?
<Admc> w sumie uzywam menu cardapio co ma wyszukiwarkę ale tam jest to lepiej rozwiązane
<tomasz> bo nie pameitam z glowy ich
<Admc> tomasz, nie ma
<tomasz> update manager sie zmienil troche heh
<tomasz> a idzie jakos swoje nowe paski dodawac?
<maniakss> pieknie kurde... DNSy mi padly i moge korzystac tylko z irca ;p
<foreste> czesc
<maniakss> ah ten moj internet, i przedpotopowy router u admina sieci
<foreste> no i jest nowe ubu 11. 4
<tomasz> foreste,  no juz go testuje :D
<Admc> nie nie da się
<tomasz> wpisuje compiz i nic mi nie znajduje :D
<Admc> tomasz, w unity NIC nie da się zmienić
<Admc> to pulpit dla ZU
<Admc> tomacz, musisz zainstalować pakiet ccsm
<tomasz> rozumiem
<tomasz> mogli chociaz jakies widgety zrobic :D
<tomasz> a jak wyswietlic pogode kolo zegara
<tomasz> wczesniej mialem hmm
<maniakss> btw, jak zmienic GRUBa tak, zeby windows byl na poczatku listy i wlaczal sie po 2 sekundach a nie 10?
<Wizard> maniakss: man grub? :>
<Wizard> nie rozumiem po co ktoś chciałby takie rzeczy robić
<maniakss> Wizard, brak podrecznika dla grub
<tomasz> no i mi liberty nie wspolpracuje z unity
<Wizard> od uruchamiania windowsa są specjalne programy
<tomasz> libreoffice
<foreste> ja czekam tesknata na kde 4.6
<foreste> na debiana
<foreste> <3
<maniakss> Wizard, bo tylko ja w rodzinie uzywam ubuntu  i wszyscy sie denerwuja ze jest na 1 miejscu i samo sie wlacza
<tomasz> kazda aplikacja wrzuca menu do gory a libre nie
<Admc> maniakss, to sobie zmień
<Admc> można ustawić żeby windows sam się włączał
<placki4ever> maniakss: poszukaj w google grub 2 configuration albo zainstaluj start-up manager
<maniakss> Admc, no to wlasnie sie pytam jak to zmienic;]
<Wizard> lol, przerabiałem to parę lat temu, tylko wtedy nie było jeszcze gruba
<Wizard> w lilo się to jakoś tak.. przyjemnie konfigurowało
<maniakss> placki4ever, dnsy mi padly;ds
<Wizard> a grub jest zbyt grand i zbyt unified
<placki4ever> maniakss: google.pl: 209.85.149.104
<placki4ever> :P
<maniakss> placki4ever, oo, a to ciekawe nie laduje mi sie
<maniakss> czylli to jednak nie dnsy
<tomasz> ok robie logout i sprawdzam gnome
<maniakss> dobra zaladowaly mi sie google , bardzo wolno ale zawsze
<placki4ever> maniakss: powiem w skrócie ile kojarzę z gruba 2: edytujesz plik /etc/default/grub  dla ustawień a potem dajesz update-grub w terminalu
<tomasz> eee nic to nie dalo
<tomasz> mam ubuntu/ ubuntu classic / ubuntu classic (no effect)
<foreste> ja uzywam zamiast grub2
<tomasz> i zadna ta opcja nic nie zmienia
<foreste>  burg ;p
<Dreadlish> burp
<tomasz> ciagle mam unity heh
<foreste> burg
<maniakss> z/w restart po aktualizacji
<placki4ever> foreste: a ja używam grub4dos, bo mi grub nie wykrywa windowsa i jestem leniwa
<Dreadlish> śmieszne
<Dreadlish> ma wykrywać
<foreste> http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2010/07/15/burg-upiekszamy-gruba/
<Dreadlish> burg - coś takiego dla U(ebao)buntu userów
<tomasz> o znikam do zas !
<Admc> a po co komu burg?
<Admc> ja mam gruba ukrytego bo mam tylko jeden system na kompie
<Wizard> ja też
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> a na kompie gdzie mam dwa systemy nie mam gruba, tylko yaboot
<Admc> Wizard, a czym to się różni od gruba?
<foreste> burg fajny ;p
<placki4ever> Lepiej brzmi yeboot.
<foreste> ma theme
<Wizard> Admc: tym, że jest na inną architekturę
<Admc> i tylko tyle?
<Wizard> aż
<Wizard> grub jest na x86
<Admc> nie ma jakiejś znaczącej przewagi?
<Wizard> tylko
<sysek> juz wszyscy maja 11.04?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> ja mam 10.04
<Kwpolska> Wizard: a yaboot na?
<placki4ever> sysek: ja nie mam i nie zamierzam mieć
<foreste> ja nie ;p
<Admc> a po co ci bootloader na amd64?
<Wizard> to nie jest amd64
<sysek> ;)
<Admc> przecież on ładuje się na ułamek sekundy
<Kwpolska> Admc: lolwut
<Admc> no to na co?
<Wizard> powerpc
<Kwpolska> Admc: a co jak masz windlbowsa?
<Admc> a
<Admc> zapomniałem o ppc
<Admc> Kwpolska, na szczęcie nie mam
<Admc> ;)
<Wizard> jeszcze mam arma na szafie, ale brakuje mi czasu i części
<Admc> bo nie potrzebuję
<Wizard> a to dość mocny arm
<Wizard> nowiusi
<Admc> armv6 czy 7?
<Kwpolska> Admc: grub dziala w x86_64
<Wizard> Admc: nie wiem jak to się oznacza, to jest cortex a8 albo a9
<Admc> no wo armv7
<Admc> to*
<Admc> arm ma generacje, obecnie najczęściej spotykana to 6. i 7.
<Admc> ja w telefonie i routerze mam armv6
<Admc> czyli tą starszą
<Admc> szkoda że mój telefon nie ma dedykowanego gpu
<Wizard> no ta moja płytka ma
<Admc> przez to gry wolniej chodzą niż na tych z gpu
<Wizard> http://pandaboard.org/
<Admc> o, fajna specyfikacja
<Admc> tylko po co ci to?
<Admc> dostałeś czy jak?
<maniakss> matko boska, radze nikomu nie instalowac tego Unity
<maniakss> nie ogarniam nic
<Admc> maniakss, popieram
<placki4ever> maniakss: trzeba było przetestować najpierw na edubuntu.org, jak ja, ja się od razu zniechęciłam
<maniakss> ;/
<maniakss> btw, zwiesilo mi sie za pierwszym wlaczeniem
<Kwpolska> placki4ever: gdzie?
<placki4ever> Kwpolska: na edubuntu.org można przetestować weblive, potrzebna java
<maniakss> chodzi to okrutnie... cale sie wiesza a komputer nie mam najgorszy
<Wizard> Admc: kupiłem
<Wizard> będzie ssać torrenty itd
<Wizard> a docelowo będzie tabletem
<Admc> Wizard, fajnie
<Admc> ciekawy jestem jak zamierzasz to zrobić
<foreste> ech kochacie pirastwo ;p
<foreste> tylko torrenty :P
<Admc> foreste, no przecież my dystrybucje linuxa ciągniemy z torrentów tylko
<Admc> :)
<foreste>  ja z http ;p
<Admc> tak na serio to nie używam torrentów bo jestem za routerem i coś nie mogę przekierować portu
<Admc> i przez to mam słaby download
<foreste> lub ftp  ;P
<foreste> zresta
<Admc> o, jest google docs na androira
<Admc> androida*
<Admc> muszę przetestować
<foreste> torrentow nie uzywam bo jak linuxa sciagam to z wifi saasiada ;p
<Admc> heh
<maniakss> no nie ogarniam tego unityu
<Admc> maniakss, to włącz gnome i nie marudź
<Admc> coś ostatnio mam duży battery drain na telefonie
<maniakss> moglby mi ktos podac jakies ppa do sciagniecia opery na ubu?
<maniakss> nie moge sprawdzic bo mi internet nie dziala
<Kwpolska> maniakss: a nie ma w repo?
<maniakss> Kwpolska, nie ma wlasnie
<Kwpolska> maniakss: google
<Kwpolska>           chrome
<Admc> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ sid non-free
<Admc> to powinno działać na ubuntu
<maniakss> Kwpolska, potrzebuje opery, bo ma funkcje opera turbo co moze pomoc mi z moim probleme z dnsami
<Kwpolska> maniakss: twoj problem z DNS-ami? ustaw na 8.8.8.8
<maniakss> Kwpolska, nie dzialaja mi googlowskie dnsy...
<Admc> google chrome zawsze używa dnsów od google
<Kwpolska> maniakss: to napraw system
<maniakss> mozliwe ze router u admina wymusza korzystanie z domyslnych
<Kwpolska> Admc: [potrzebne zrodlo]
<Admc> Kwpolska, tak czytałem na forum ubuntu gdzieś
<maniakss> a znow do tego admina nie bede pisal, bo pisze do niego od miesiaca i nic nie odpisuje
<maniakss> kupil jakis przedpotopowy router i teraz sie zacina caly czas
<Admc> heh
<maniakss> Admc,  gdzie to wkleic? co mi podales? do sources.list?
<maniakss> aha, great przy apt-get update wszystko mi sie ignoruje
<Admc> hmm
<Admc> chyba potrzebujesz jeszcze klucza gpg
<Admc> wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<maniakss> Admc, nic ;x
<maniakss> Admc, a nie, zapisalo sie jednak, co teraz?
<Admc> sudo apt-get install opera
<Admc> a co myślałeś?
<maniakss> ok sciaga sie
<Admc> ale najpierw odśwież listę
<maniakss> dobra, sciaga sie juz
<kornicameister> hej, wiecie jak przy użyciu rsyslog'a wyłapywać zdarzenie spoza lokalnego komputera ( z sieci ) ?
<kornicameister> próbowałem z modułem do nasłuchu TCP
<kornicameister> ale albo nie działa albo działa, tylko, że nic nie zalogował jeszcze (w co mi się wierzyć nie chce)
<maniakss> dla tego ktory szukal ustawien w unity, trzeba kliknac na ikonke wylaczenia systemu i system settings
<Admc> nie ma to jak profesjonalny sprzęt grający
<Admc> telefon podłączony do wieży
<Admc> :D
<mati75> niespełniony dj
<EsmD> uzywa z was ktos aim? mozna jakos zglosic bota ktory rozsyla dziwne liniki?
<EsmD> *linki
<en0x> aim?
<en0x> to ludzie jeszcze uzywaja aim?
<en0x> lol
<EsmD> za ganica tak ;P
<EsmD> *granica
<en0x> watie
<en0x> w robocie mam tylko 2 osoby co uzywaja aima na 30
<EsmD> twoja robota to nie swiat :P
<EsmD> a ze aima rozwijaja to widocznie na tyle osob uzywa ze jest to oplacalne
<EsmD> ostatnio wszedl livestreaming
<en0x> kazdy powinien przejsc na xmp
<en0x> jabbera
<EsmD> parafrazujac...
<EsmD> "a na chuj mi ten jabber!"
<en0x> hehe
<Admc> ja przesiadłem się z gg na skype+irc
<Admc> ostatni raz kadu uruchomiłem jakiś miesiąc temu
<EsmD> ja ze sype'a zrezygnowalem, odpierdala jakies dziwne rzeczy z komputerem... przeciez wyprodukowala to firma ktora wczesniej wyprodukowala Kazaa, ten program ktory sledzil uzytkownikow jak sciagali torrenty
<en0x> :>
<Admc> dziwne czyli jakie?
<Admc> bo ja oprócz tego że podczas rozmowy głosowej żre 70% procesora nic nie zauważyłem
<EsmD> Np. wykorzystuje komputer i go obciaza mimo ze jest tylko wlaczony (lub nie)
<EsmD> nikt tak naprawde nie wie co on tam robi z komputerem
<EsmD> czy cie sledzi, czy pobiera informacje
<karmelek> kojarzy ktos taki jajcarski tekst o jakims grafiku, puenta sie sprowadzala do tego, ze klient po tonie poprawek dochodzil do wniosku "niech pan zrobi jak bylo na poczatku"
<foreste> http://img10.imageshack.us/i/kulagi.jpg/
<en0x> ale to unity gowniane
<manio> ale to unity zajebiste
<en0x> jak moge miec odpalone 2 urxvty w nim?
<en0x> na jedym desktopie?
<en0x> ok juz chyba mam
<ubuntu> jestem :D
<tomasz> hehe znalazlem ustawienia :D
<en0x> lol
<en0x> to ci zajelo pare godzin
<en0x> ja w 10min znalazlem
<en0x> pfff
<tomasz> przed chwila wrocilem z rowera :D
<tomasz> i pach wlaczam i mam :D
<en0x> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<en0x> fuck yeah
<tomasz> ale nie moge znalezc log out
<bastetmilo> Unity mi sie nie włączyło :(
<tomasz> bastetmilo, ??
<tomasz> a to ubuntu one to po co jest?
<Dreadlish> re
<tomasz> ale dziwne
<tomasz> bo w ustawieniach main menu nadal jest z gnome
<tomasz> ctrl+alt+del = log out ;)
<tomasz> ale alt+f1  jest show main menu ale nie pokazuje
<tomasz> instaluje jezyk polski ciekawe czy sie cos zmieni heh
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oeu9tHgS9n4&feature=related
<TheNumb> Siem-a
<winter> PORKY VAGINA!
<tomasz> ello
<Dreadlish> tutaj?
<tomasz> a co to jest Orca ?
<Dreadlish> coś dla niedowidzących?
<lucjan> tomasz, fademind :D?
<tomasz> aaa oki
<lucjan> komu piwa
<Dreadlish> a jakie?
<lucjan> kasztelanik niepasteryzowany
<lucjan> chłodzi się w lodówce od 15
<Dreadlish> o
 * Dreadlish 
<lucjan> łap :P
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> lucjan: zarzuć jednego (:
<Dreadlish> kasztelan ftw
<Dreadlish> mam jakiegoś niemieckiego
<lucjan> mogę dać
<Dreadlish> czy tam czeskiego?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<lucjan> na zagrychę i chipsy się znajdą
<lucjan> z bezdomki
<lucjan> ale zawsze
<Dreadlish> pierd*lonka
<Dreadlish> :D
<lucjan> Pierdolicie, Hipolicie
<TheNumb> lucjan: które?
<lucjan> chipsy? kebabowe grubo krojone
<Dreadlish> ja musze tymbarka wywalić
<TheNumb> O, zayeahbiście.
<tomasz> ale chyba te unity pod motyw Dust jest zoptymalizowany graficznie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: wypij, pewnie już ma %%.
<Dreadlish> już ma dawno :D
<lucjan> unity to szajs
<Dreadlish> tylko przez filter przeleje
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: szkoda wyrzucać...
<lucjan> nie ma jak Xfce
<TheNumb> lucjan: albo gołe gnome 2 :)
<tomasz> a xubuntu juz wyszlo 11.04 ? :D
<lucjan> dla ciebie tak
<lucjan> specjalnie
<TheNumb> tomasz: i jak, testujesz już? :P
<tomasz> no mecze to unity :D
<TheNumb> A ja kutwa nie mam tego unity, nie działa :(
<tomasz> ogolnie to niby ulatwione
<lucjan> Fade,ty sobie odpuść
<tomasz> czemu nie dziala ?
<lucjan> testowanie nie dla ciebie
<bastetmilo> A ja już mam Unity :)
<tomasz> bastetmilo,  i jak sie widzi?
<lucjan> Gnome 3 shell i unity są jedngo kosza na śmieci warte
<tomasz> ogolnie do zwyklej pracy jak znalazl
<TheNumb> Ciekawe jak pod tym unity działa minecraft ;f
<tomasz> rodzinke bym szybko nauczyl uzywac
<TheNumb> Czy te wodotryski nie żrą fps.
<lucjan> jak z gnome 3 wywalą fallback
<tomasz> niby zra
<bastetmilo> tomasz: na razie próbuję to ogarnąć - ale pierwsze wrażenie jak najbardziej pozytywne
<tomasz> bo chodzi z akceleracja
<lucjan> to będzie kicha
<foreste> http://img10.imageshack.us/i/kulagi.jpg/
<foreste> ladne ? :P
<tomasz> bastetmilo,  ogolnie wszystko co bylo w 10.10  to jest
<lucjan> foreste, nie
<TheNumb> foreste: paskudne.
<foreste> sam robilem ;p
<lucjan> toteż mówię
<lucjan> że nie ładna
<lucjan> :)
<foreste> kula w 3d ;P
<lucjan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJcO628yCcU&feature=related
<Dreadlish> lol
<lucjan> Amiga , 1983 rok
<Dreadlish> męczą userów
<tomasz> sciagnalem kilka motywow ale cos kiepsko sie zmieniaja heh
<tomasz> a jak zrobic zeby po prawej stronie byly przyciski od minimalizacji ?
<lucjan> rm -rf /
<bastetmilo> tomasz: a po co ci po prawej?
<lucjan> jedyna rada na Ubuntu
<lucjan> :)
<PushUpek> lucjan: zapomniałeś o "sudo" przed :P
<lucjan> przyzwyczajenie z Debiana :)
<lucjan> gdzie na su jadę :P
<lastchance> jakie te unity ma wymagania sprzetowe GPU ? lata na GMA 4500 na czym to odpaliliscie i jak dziala?
<tomasz> zawsze mialem po prawej gdzies sobie wczesniej zmienilem ale juz nie wiem gdzie
<en0x> kto tam wie
<tomasz> dziala na i950gm a wiec zabytku
<en0x> wiem ze tnie mi sie na nvidia jak zmieniam desktopy
<en0x> a mam GeForce 7100
<TheNumb> en0x: w macu czy w robocie? :P
<tomasz> mi tez lekko podcina jak zmieniam desktopa
<bastetmilo> u mnie działa na Nvidia GF G210M 512
<tomasz> ale prawie nie zauwazalnie
<en0x> TheNumb: no kurde pogielo? unity na maku? :S
<TheNumb> Zaraz zapuszcze unity --replace i zobacze czy dziala to gówno.
<lastchance> thx
<TheNumb> en0x: bootcamp?
<TheNumb> ;f
<lucjan> Tomasz, sudo rm -rf / i wgraj Debiana z xfce
<lucjan> i jest git :P
<en0x> TheNumb: nie mam na co miejsca marnowac tylko na ubuntu na lapku :P
<TheNumb> lucjan: albo archa z xfce
<en0x> TheNumb: w robocie ;D
<lucjan> O
<lucjan> zacny pomysł
<TheNumb> uwaga, zapuszczam compiz --replace ;f
<lucjan> AAAAAA
<en0x> a ja se chyba gnome3 jebne
<winter> lulz
 * lucjan chowa się
<tomasz> uzywa ktos ThinNC ?
<lucjan> ty
<tomasz> ThinMC krawedz okna
<fakeroot> Czesc.
<lucjan> ave
<TheNumb> Chu*a, nie działa.
<tomasz> ale te ikony srednie nic nie ma do wyboru za bardzo
<TheNumb> en0x: jaką masz mysz podpiętą pod makbuka?
<TheNumb> Bo ja jak postawiłem hacka, to kijowo mi działała moja, a dodatkowe przyciski nie chycały...
<en0x> TheNumb: nie mam
<onedeep69> czesc
<TheNumb> en0x: gładzisz gładzik?
<en0x> tak
<en0x> i lubie to!
<en0x> ;]
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> Ale do kodzenia też się to to nadaje?
<en0x> ja tam kodze w pracy
<en0x> :D
<TheNumb> ;f
<en0x> a w domu to pije piwko i pierdole
<TheNumb> ;F
<bastetmilo1> TheNumb: ja mam pod iMakiem zwykłego logitecha i działa.
<tomasz> a wie ktos gdzie sie zmienia kolor tekstu  menu z gory?
<tomasz> bo mam czarne na czarnym
<en0x> tomasz: idz trollu z tad
<en0x> TheNumb: kup sobie magic mouse ;D
<TheNumb> en0x: ssie
<tomasz> no sie pytam
<TheNumb> bawiłem się tym w ispocie.
<en0x> w ogole to kazda myszka dziala na osx
<TheNumb> en0x: działa, ale przyciski nie chodziły.
<en0x> a ja lubie touchpada bo gesty moge nakurwiac
<winter>  o/
<TheNumb> winter: o/
<winter> TheNumb: \o
<TheNumb> Nie podoba mi się jednak to ubuntu.
<TheNumb> Wracam na Archa.
<winter> BACKSLASH MODE!
<DaZ> znowu będziesz jęczał.
<winter> DaZ lubi od tyłu z chłopcami
<tomasz> ok mam pole wejsciowe
<DaZ> winter: jesteś nudny.
<winter> lulz
<DaZ> i strasznie bez sukcesu
<en0x> a ja chyba gnome3 walne bo to unity jest fe
<tomasz> ale jak rozjasnie w menu to w xchat z kolei mam za jasno heh
<TheNumb> en0x: gnome 3 jeszcze bardziej fe.
<winter> DaZ: ale nie lubisz?
<winter> bo wszystko na to wygląda
<TheNumb> Fpupke
<TheNumb> Pff,
<TheNumb> XFCE chyba nie umie zamontować urządzenia po gvfs-afc :(
<en0x> xfce jest fe
<TheNumb> en0x: co nie jest fe?
<winter> xfce jest super.
<TheNumb> en0x: pomijając OS X.
<winter> czas spać
<TheNumb> winter: poje**wszy?
<en0x> to juz wole fvwma klikac
<en0x> niz uzywac glupiego xfce
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> fvwm brzydkie jest.
<TheNumb> Już wolę oboxa.
<en0x> jak sobie zrobisz to jest ladne
<winter> TheNumb: naje**wczy
<TheNumb> mmm...
<en0x> winter: smaruj dzemorem!
<winter> :<
<TheNumb> en0x: ale to już jest suche :<
<TheNumb> en0x: corny!
<tomasz> fajny ten unity przyspiesza parce
<tomasz> prace
<tomasz> i znika na fullscreenie
<TheNumb> A mi to nie działa.
<TheNumb> Hmm
<TheNumb> Nagram to gtk-recordmydekstop :D
<tomasz> a masz stery od grafy?
<TheNumb> Pewnie, że mam :D
<tomasz> a na czym testujesz na vboxie ?
<TheNumb> Live?
<tomasz> czy z pendrive
<TheNumb> Zainstalowane na hd.
<tomasz> to jaka masz grafe ?
<TheNumb> GF 7400
<tomasz> a jak testowales dzialalo ?
<TheNumb> Co jak testowałem?
<tomasz> no przed instalacja
<TheNumb> Przed instalacją nie może działać.
<TheNumb> Bo trzeba zainstalować stery ;]
<TheNumb> A to wymaga reboota.
<tomasz> aaa chyba ze
<TheNumb> ok, brb
<TheNumb> teścik :3
<tomasz> ja dzialam caly czas na pendrive :D
<tomasz> juz wsyzstko ustawilem i poinstalowalem :D
<bastetmilo1> bezsensu
<tomasz> niedlugo format i na hd przechodze :D
<tomasz> dobre jest to jak sie najedzie powoli na logo ubuntu to sie unity powoli wysuwa :D
 * en0x instaluje gnome3
<TheNumb> Ale mirror się ślimaczy, o ludzie...
<tomasz> ale wpadka z ubuntu one
<tomasz> dobrze Wam sie wyswietla okno ?
<harloczek> re
<tomasz> tylko dziwnie tyle procesow bash mam uruchomionych
<TheNumb> tomasz: http://i.imgur.com/c4jCa.png
<tomasz> no to tez widzisz buga ;)
<tomasz> te tagi span
<tomasz> ;)
<bastetmilo1> tomasz: u mnie Ubu One jest OK.
<tomasz> u mnei wywala tagi formatujace tekst
<bastetmilo1> tomasz: a nie, racje
<bastetmilo1> racja
<bastetmilo1> hahaha
<bastetmilo1> nieźle to wygląda :)
<tomasz> noo :D
<bastetmilo1> ale ja to Unity zaraz wyłączę
<tomasz> bastetmilo1,  a zauwazyles jak unity przyspiesza prace
<tomasz> i nie zakrywa miejsca
<bastetmilo1> tomasz: na razie, nie, nie zauważyłam :)
<tomasz> jeden ruch reka i zmiana okna
<tomasz> nawet paska zadan nie ma co miejsce bierze
<tomasz> bastetmilo1,  aa sorry myslalem ze Ty to .. no wiesz :D
<bastetmilo1> tomasz: wybaczam ;)
<tomasz> bastetmilo1,  a jak masz na imie?
<bastetmilo1> tomasz: sprawdz sobie :P
<tomasz> aa faktycznie ;)
<tomasz> ale zauwazylem ze czesciej chodzi mi wiatrak w lapku
<TheNumb> K, nagrałem filmik z bugiem :D
<tomasz> chrome z flash i unity i juz moj lapek sie meczy cos :D
<tomasz> albo strona ciezka byla
<tomasz> w unity dobre jest to ze mozna miec wszystko na fullscreen wlaczone i prosto przelaczac
<Psotnick> coś takiego to jest nawet w cairo compmgr
<TheNumb> ^^
<TheNumb> Ale szybki ten nasz polski mirror, nie powiem...
<tomasz> softwere centrum sie troche pozmienialo widze
<tomasz> ale nadal nie ma google earth
<TheNumb> tomasz: a po co Ci to gówno?
<tomasz> chcialem sprawdzic jak wyglada
<TheNumb> tomasz: to sobie zainstaluj?
<tomasz> ale juz pod 10.10 nie udalo mi sie odpalic
<tomasz> instalowalem z symantica ale nie ruszylo
<tomasz> a jaki jest dobry monitor procesow ?
<tomasz> top ?
<TheNumb> tomasz: htop
<TheNumb> :3
<winter> :3
<tomasz> bo mi cos co chwile moc procka a nie pokazuje tego w procesach
<tomasz> zabiera
<firemark> top też jest ok
<firemark> ale htop jest super i zajebisty
<tomasz> a htop jest z gui ?
<firemark> nie. dalej w konsoli
<tomasz> o mam :D
<tomasz> jak norton wyglada :D
<Admc> ...
<DaZ> iks de
<tomasz> avahi od czego moze byc ?
<DaZ> wirusy.
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov7pGtys7H8
<TheNumb> :3
 * TheNumb is afk
<tomasz> no ale htop ma tych opcji i nawet wyglada jakos :D
<foreste> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9G-gCScmRM
<tomasz> a bin/login -f (bash) ? jest ok jak mam 4 razy?
<Kwpolska> tomasz: to rzuc kostka i ten ktory wyjdzie to zostaje
<tomasz> a na live-usb nie da sie wylogowac?
<Admc> da sie
<tomasz> ale nie mam takiej opcji
<tomasz> mam tyko przelacz uzytkownika
<Kwpolska> tomasz: to ubij shella
<NightWish`> kklimonda1:
<NightWish`> kklimonda1: kklimonda1
<NightWish`> powiedzcie mi że to co widzę po aktualizacji można zmienić?
<mati75> NightWish`: nie
<NightWish`> mati75: nie można sobie wrócić do pasków zadan np u góry i na dole?
<tomasz> ubilem i znowu sie pojawia
<tomasz> NightWish`,  nie
<NightWish`> tomasz: tzn?
 * Wizard powrócił
<kklimonda1> NightWish`: słucham cię?
<mati75> NightWish`: tryb zmień
<Dreadlish> wtf is win8? win7 z buildem 7955...
<Dreadlish> czyli nudy
<tomasz> NightWish`,  na stale masz w unity boczny i gorny
<kklimonda1> NightWish`: przy logowaniu wybierz sesję Ubuntu Classic
<NightWish`> mati75: jak tryb zmienic?
<Wizard> o, jaki ruch :)
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Wizard> dobry wieczór wszystkim
<mati75> NightWish`: w gdm na ubuntu classic
<kklimonda> ech, zapomniałem hasła do nicka..
<firemark> kklimonda`: przywróć je
<kklimonda`> firemark: zaraz znajdę to poprawne i tyle
<Wizard> :D
<NightWish`> kklimonda`: :********************************************
<NightWish`> chociaż dalej nie mam regulatora głośności
<Wizard> co to jest ubuntu classic?
<Wizard> nie-z-unity?
<Kwpolska> kklimonda`: /msg nickserv release kklimonda 123456
<Kwpolska> Wizard: najprawdopodobniej
<tar-gz> NightWish`: pokemonie
<miCroCC> cześć wszystkim,
<NightWish`> tar-gz: a Ty kto?
<Wizard> kklimonda`: ja nie ryzykuję updejtu
<Kwpolska> NightWish`: neokid
<tomasz> oo dziala klasyczne :D
<tomasz> ubilem gnome i mnie wywalilo :D
<Wizard> na wszystkich kompach zostawiam lts
<NightWish`> Kwpolska: on czy ja? bo juz sie gubie ;)
<miCroCC> mam problem z internetem, potrafiłby ktoś pomóc?
<Wizard> miCroCC: byćmoże
<tar-gz> miCroCC: no a jaki masz proeblme?
<Wizard> byż może
<Wizard> to się pisze łącznie, czy rozdzielnie? :P
<tar-gz> jak nie zapłaciłeś rachunku to nie możemy
<miCroCC> w ostatnią sobotę padł mi ruter, jak się później okazało, zasilacz był do kitu
<tar-gz> i co to ma wspólnego z ubuntu?
<miCroCC> chwileczkę, zaraz będzie miało
<Wizard> tar-gz: pytanie dopiero nastąpi, ale ja już je znam ;)
<tar-gz> Wizard: ;-D
<tomasz> a wie ktos jak ustawic tylko jeden desktop ?
<Wizard> tomasz: w sensie?
<miCroCC> po wymianie zasilacza, mimo "dobrego" połączenia z komputerem internet nie ładował (tomasz, chodzi ci o wyłączenie 3 pulpitów?)
<tomasz> zeby nie bylo 4 jak nie uzywam
<miCroCC> weź właściwości paska
<miCroCC> i zmień liczbę pulpitów
<miCroCC> do 1
<Wizard> kliknij prawym na pager i zmień
<Wizard> o
<tomasz> a w unity ?
<Wizard> a to nie wiem :>
<Wizard> gnome-control-center i szukaj :>
<kklimonda`> Wizard: nikt ci nie każe przecież ;)
<Wizard> czego mi nikt nie każe?
<Wizard> upgrade?
<kklimonda`> nom
<tomasz> a jak cos pozmieniam w klasczynym gnome to sie odbije na unity tez?
<Wizard> wiem, to moje kompy
<Wizard> na tym pracowym, to se chyba roota zabiorę, żeby już nie mieszać
<tomasz> oo zainstalowalem szpolszczenie i mam juz all po polsku
<kklimonda`> :D
<kklimonda`> tomasz: nie powinno
<Kwpolska> co nie powinno, dzialac ubuntu?
<miCroCC> w każdym bądź razie, mimo internet nie ładował stron. w końcu po walce z ruterem, hard resetem i wszystkim jakimś cudem odzyskałem połączenie z internetem. Nie robiłem już install wizarda przez internet tylko ustawiłem hasło na wifi i admina i skończyłem. teraz kwintesencja, przed tym problemem z zasilaczem ubu ściągał aktualizacje z prędkością ~1.5 MB, a teraz 90 kB/s
<tomasz> nie niepowinno sie na unity przeniesc
<miCroCC> aktualizację chce mi ściągnąć za 4 godziny...
<NightWish`> mi ściągał jakieś 3...
<Wizard> miCroCC: podłączałeś się zamiast routera z komputerem?
<miCroCC> jakie masz łącze?
<miCroCC> Wizard, tzn?
<miCroCC> po prostu modem -> komp?
<Kwpolska> chyba chcecie mnienamow8
<Wizard> miCroCC: no
<Kwpolska> chyba chcecie mnie namowic na pacman -Syu
<Wizard> Kwpolska: nie chcemy, nawet nie wiemy co to robi
<Wizard> i nie chcemy wiedzeć
<Wizard> ;P
<miCroCC> tak, tzn, nie sprawdzałem prędkości ściągania, ale raczej szło tak jak przed problemem z zasilaczem, czyli dobrze
<Wizard> no to masz obsrany router ;P
<miCroCC> hmm... zobaczę ściągając modemem, ale raczej myślę, że ruter jest git
<tomasz> ok na unity nie zmienilo
<Wizard> jak kiedyś testowałem jakieś devowe wersje unity, to nic się nie dało zmienić
<tomasz> jak sie da prawym na programy to tez jest cale menu jak w gnome
<Wizard> nawet tych kolorków a la gnome1
<Kwpolska> Wizard: podobnie bylo z gnome3... ale niestety w wydaniu finajlnym tez tak jest
<Wizard> kklimonda`: gnome3 budowałem przez 3 dni ;P
<tomasz> teraz mozna pozmieniac ikony w unity okna pasek gorny itp
<miCroCC> czy w *buncie 11.04 jest Gnome3?
<Kwpolska> Wizard: bylo wzasc livecd albo [testing]
<Kwpolska> miCroCC: nie. i dobrze.
<Kwpolska> wziasc* nie.  i dobrze.*
<miCroCC> dzięki za odp
<Wizard> wziasc?
<Wizard> to po jakiemu?
<Wizard> ja ostatnio zrobiłem przesiadkę na icewm
<Admc> co za pech
<Wizard> jakoś nie płakam za tymi mega wynalazkami
<tomasz> wziazc
<Wizard> lol
<Admc> pobieranie zatrzymało mi się na 99%
<Wizard> wziąć
<Admc> chyba serwer canonical padł
<tomasz> :D
<Kwpolska> Wizard: wziac*
<Admc> no, poszło
<Kwpolska> Admc: znajdz se *dobry* mirror
<Admc> nie chce mi się
<Wizard> kklimonda`: uznajecie tu coś takiego jak join flood?
<Wizard> :P
<Admc> ten serwer ma lagi tylko jak jest wydanie ubuntu
<tomasz> ale jak boob cyk zainstaluje rodzince te unity
<Kwpolska> Admc: znajac zycie 99% = teraz poczekaj sto lat az ci sprawze pakiety
<Kwpolska> sprawdze*
<tomasz> duze i proste ikony beda zadowoleni :D
<NightWish`> ktoś wie jak zrobić downgrade kadu?
<Admc> inaczej ciągnie 270 kB/s
<Kwpolska> NightWish`: pobrac strsza pczke i zainstalowac paczke*
<tomasz> NightWish`,  nie bardzo sie da bo archiwa sa juz przerobione na nowe
<Kwpolska> dlaczego ubuntu ma tak malo mirrorow?
<NightWish`> Kwpolska: a masz gdzieś dostęp do takich paczek?
<Admc> Kwpolska, ale pisało "łączenie z archive.ubuntu.com"
<bastetmilo> gdzie można jakoś to unity skonfigurować??
<Kwpolska> a powinno byc "laczenie z kernel.org"
<NightWish`> nie widzę połowy znajomych dostępnych
<tomasz> bastetmilo,  z prawej masz ustawienia
<Admc> bastetmilo,  nie da się ;P
<tomasz> i tam masz wyglad
<tomasz> i wyglad mozna zmienic tylko
<Admc> w unity nawet apletu do panelu nie da się dodać
<Admc> parodia
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> przed fluxboksem świetlana przyszłość
<bastetmilo> tomasz: ale ja chcę te ikony z boku zrobić mniejsze
<Wizard> a apletów w nim pod dostatkiem
<Kwpolska> bastetmilo: kup wiekszy monitor
<Admc> :D
<tomasz> bastetmilo,  ikony mozna zmienic ale nie ich wielkosc
<Kwpolska> Admc: parodia? to gnome3 jeszcze nie uzywales
<Wizard> bastetmilo: podobnie działa windowmaker, tam można zmniejszać ikony
<Admc> Kwpolska, używałem ale tylko liveCD
<Admc> dlatego zmieniam środowiski
<Admc> o*
<bastetmilo> Kwpolska: 18'' to za mało na laptopie?
<Kwpolska> Admc: to powinno wystarczyc zeby zobaczyc NIEKONFIGUROWALNOC
<Kwpolska> bastetmilo: za duzo nawet
<Kwpolska> Admc: na jakie?
<Admc> nadeszła era pseudo-środowisk dla ZU
<Wizard> Admc: już dawno, zobacz sobie os x
<Wizard> albo win xp
<Dreadlish> zu?
<Admc> Kwpolska, na stacjonarnym KDE4 (bo jest sweeetaśne), na laptopie LXDE
<Dreadlish> Admc: qtf?
<Dreadlish> wtf?*
<Wizard> zwykłych użyszkodników
<Admc> Zwykły Użytkownik
<Dreadlish> lol
<bastetmilo> Kwpolska: drugi komputer mam 24'' i tam to jest jeszcze mało ;)
<Wizard> wot, takie popularne okreśnienie, żebym ja sobie mógł pomyśleć, że jak umiem zrobić ładne czcionki w rxvt, to jestem niezwykły
<Kwpolska> Admc: get XFCE
<Admc> jakoś nie ciągnie mnie do lekkich środowisk
<Wizard> xfce lekkie?
<Kwpolska> Admc: xfce nie jest lekkie
<Admc> XFCE używałem i nie podobało mi się
<tomasz> a kto mi powie jak wylaczyc wygaszacz ekranu bo nie widze opcji
<Admc> chyba że w wersji 4.8 wprowadzili dużo zmian
<Wizard> A_Z_R_A_E_L: kuwa, ileż można?
<tomasz> w ustawieniach wygasacza
<Kwpolska> tomasz: tak, zgadles -- NIE DA SIE
<Kwpolska> Admc: a duzo
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  wczesniej sie dalo chyba hmm
<Kwpolska> tomasz: a tak na serio, "wzablokuj ekran po 666 minutach?"
<Admc> może kiedyś wypróbuję, teraz nie mam ani czasu ani ochoty
<tomasz> aa nie jest opcja :D
<Wizard> to może openbox i rox? :>
<Wizard> prawie lekkie, bo rox jest z gtk
<tomasz> uruchom wygaszacz gdy jest w stanie bezczynnosci co znaczy ze jak odhacze to sie nei wlaczy pewnie
<Wizard> ale jest dość szybki i lekki
<Kwpolska> tomasz: tak
<Wizard> nawet jak robi panel i pulpit
<Kwpolska> <3 tlumacze ubuntu
<tomasz> nie mogli tego prosciej napisac
<krzakx> dlaczego ten Rythmbox jest taki skopany?! coraz czesciej zaczynam zastanawiac sie nad: "ubuntu for humans" przeciez w Rhytmboxie nie da sie nawigowoac po drzewie katalagow, musze wszystki upychac w bibliotece? a co jesli mam syf z tagow?
<Kwpolska> tomasz: ubuntu jest znane z durnych tlumaczen ktore odstaja od reszty GNU/*
<Kwpolska> krzakx: get mpd
<krzakx> to jakis deamon?
<Kwpolska> krzakx: ta
<Kwpolska> krzakx: do tego klient, typu ncmpcpp lub gmpc
<krzakx> to za pewne, trzeba recznie aktualizowac biblioteke... ?
<Kwpolska> krzakx: nie
<krzakx> uff to sprawdze
<Kwpolska> krzakx: mpd, mpc, gmpc i ncmpcpp
<Kwpolska> takie paczki cie interesuja
<krzakx> cool. dzieki, zabieram sie to... wnet przejde chyba jednak na debiana, bo na tym ubuntu nic nie ma
<tomasz> a wie skad jakies widgety wziasc do tego unity ?
<tomasz> krzakx,  to trzeba sciagnac :D
<krzakx> to wole debiana
<Admc> ale zajebiście mi tablet działa po zaktualizowaniu sterowników
<Admc> jednak twórcy linux-wacom nie próżnują
<tomasz> polecam qmmp odtwarzacz
<tomasz> oblsuguje skiny z winampa
<Admc> ja polecam music on console, już pisałem wczoraj ;)
<Admc> tomasz, do ubuntu lepszy będzie audacious
<Admc> to samo tylko że w GTK
<Admc> conky uruchamia mi się zawsze na wierzchu
<Admc> niezależnie jaki czas ustawię
<Admc> mój conkyrc.: http://wklej.org/id/520607/
<Admc> może coś zrobiłem źle
<tomasz> http://www.winamp.com/skins/download/196248
<tomasz> tu macie skin winampa klasycznego
<tomasz> razem z qmmp i macie normalny odtwarzacz
<Admc> powiem krótko
<tomasz> mi chodzi swietnie
<Admc> winamp i jego podróbki ssają ostro
<Admc> jest pełno lepszych odtwarzaczy
<tomasz> ja tam nie mam super sprzetu ale pasuje mi takie ulozenie w knie
<tomasz> oknie
<tomasz> a jakie sa inne podobne do winampa ?
<tomasz> bo te w ubuntu jakies dziwne
<tar-gz> xmms jest podobny
<tomasz> np to banshee za wielkie jak dla mnie
<Admc> ja już pisałem czego używam, małe i nawet iksów nie wymaga
<tar-gz> vlc?
<Admc> tar-gz, vlc jest bardziej do filmów
<tomasz> zobacze ten audacious
<Admc> to jest to samo co qmmp
<Admc> tylko że jest w gtk zamiast w qt
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> ;F
<tomasz> a pokazuje playliste ?
<Admc> kurde, chodzę śpiący cały tydzień
<Admc> na szczęście w przyszłym tygodniu jest wolne :D
<tomasz> a jak w tym audiacous wylaczyc ta animacje ?
<tomasz> ooo Radio Tray polecam
<tomasz> lekki i swietny program do sluchania radia
<NightWish`> ja mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, jak przywrócić ikone dźwięku? ;)
<tomasz> lol
<tomasz> radio tray mi nie dziala na unity :D
<ntat> Używa ktoś fluxboxa?
<Admc> tomasz, to było omawiane pierdyliard razy
<Admc> geniusze z cannonical wyłączyli klasyczny tray i trzeba go włączyć
<firemark> Diabelko: to ten co chciał distro robić? :D
<tomasz> mogli chociaz dac go z prawej do gory
<Diabelko> chyba tak
<Admc> to pewne uproszczenie, na prawdę jest trochę inaczej ale nie chce mi się tłumaczyć
<Diabelko> nie mam pamięci do nicków, firemark :P
<firemark> Diabelko: mnie kojarzysz
<Diabelko> firemark: trochę
<Diabelko> firemark: z żętu też
<tomasz> no ten sam ja
<glucik> siema
<NightWish`> co za crap
<NightWish`> ikona dźwięku z apletu powiadamiania nie działa...
<firemark> z napletu
<NightWish`> Ty się śmiej a ja mam problem ;]
<TheNumb> NightWish`: tak to jest z napletami ;f
<firemark> NightWish`: z napletem? :D
<TheNumb> Diabelko: i tak koziolinux lepszy.
<TheNumb> Nic nie przebije :}
<Diabelko> TheNumb: no ta, ale kozio to był zwykły troll, a ten koleś po prostu się nie zna
<TheNumb> :P
<tomasz> i nie dziala mi wyszukiwanie w unity
<tomasz> wpisuje wyszukaj root w katalogach i wywala ze nie ma
<bars0> witam wszystkich
<bars0> pytanie: czy ktoś równie inteligentnie jak ja zaznaczył "pobierze aktualizacje podczas instalacji"?
<TheNumb> bars0: nie
<tomasz> chcialem wyszukac radiotray zeby wlaczyc appindicator
<bars0> teraz pobieranie pakietów skacze mi z 50 minut na 20 i już tak od pół godziny...
<bars0> podejrzewam że spory ruch na serwerach canonical...
<TheNumb> bars0: pl.archive.ubuntu.com jest przeciążone ;]
<TheNumb> Wolno działa polski mirror
<bars0> a podobno linuksa w Polsce prawie nikt nie używa;)
<bars0> A tak na marginesie: czy ktoś ma informację, dlaczego deweloperzy Ubuntu nie wykorzystali Gnome 3? Z tego co widziałem Fedora 15 poszła w tą stronę i opinie już też czytałem pochlebne
<bastetmilo> bars0: bo to Ubuntu.
<bastetmilo> a nowe gnome jest brzdkie...
<bastetmilo> brzydkie
<TheNumb> bars0: nie przeszli na gnome 3 bo rozwijają unity.
<bars0> bastetmilo: mnie raczej się wydaje że Canonical woli rozwijać swoje rozwiązanie i mieć większą kontrolę nad dystrybucją. A tą kontrolę muszą mieć absolutną, jeśli celują w komercyjny desktopowy rynek
<tomasz> jestem wielki :D
<tomasz> bars0,  oni raczej celuja w netbooki i tablety
<tomasz> bars0,  desktop traktuja jako dodatkowo bo i tak konkurencja jest duza
<tomasz> udalo mi sie radio tray do gory wrzucic :D
<bastetmilo> bars0: no przecież o tym mówię. Bo to Ubuntu :).
<bars0> tomasz: czyli w ten segment, który teraz nazywa się jeszcze desktopowym. Wiadomo że netbooki i tablety to przyszłość a klasyczne desktopy odejdą do lamusa
<tomasz> za szybko pochwalilem heh
<tomasz> wywala mi brak wtyczki gstreamera
<tomasz> jakies w cenutrum znalazlem moze ruszy :D
<Admc> zna ktoś jakąś wtyczkę do xchata co umożliwiałaby przełączanie się pomiędzy kanałami scrollem?
<Admc> klikanie jest takie toporne
<tomasz> otworz kazdy kanal w oknie osobnym ;)
<adasiek_abix> kklimonda`: jestes?
<Admc> tak tak
<tomasz> wtedy mozna chyba scrolem przelaczac
<Admc> tomasz, nie chce mieć pierdyliarda okien na pulpicie
<Admc> ew. jakiś inny klient co na to pozwala
<Admc> nie wiem czemu, ale bardzo podoba mi się kursor bluecurve
<Admc> używam go od jakiegoś roku i myślę że jest bardzo ładny
<tomasz> ja mam te male czerwone zalczone :D
<tomasz> nadal nie rusza radio tray brak wtyczki hmm
<Admc> jak nazywał się plugin do gimpa co umożliwiał edycje kursorów x11
<Admc> ?
<tomasz> oo niektore dzialaja :D
<Admc> ok, już mam
<tomasz> jakie wtyczki potrzebuje radio tray ?
<tomasz> dla open.fm np
<TheNumb> tomasz: empeczy, ogg, aac
<tomasz> zainstalowalem z centrum wtyczki gstreamer mp3 , ogg itp ale nie dziala nadal
<TheNumb> tomasz: to odpal z konsoli i oglądaj błędy
<tomasz> ok ruszylo heh
<tomasz> dalem jeszcze od mms i quicktame i inne wszystko co bylo
<tomasz> 50mb kodekow i smiga
<tomasz> GG Impreza juz gra :D
<TheNumb> W Archu jest fajna meta-paczka do wtyczek gstreamera.
<TheNumb> gstreamer0.10-plugins ;f
<tomasz> no w ubuntu trzeba bylo z centrum zainstalowac ale ruszylo to wazne :D
<lisu> re
<TheNumb> tomasz: nie trzeba było, z konsoli też się da ;f
<tomasz> lepiej w centrum :D
<tomasz> zeby sie ubuntu nie wysypal :P
<TheNumb> W ubuntu też jest paczka gstreamer0.10-plugins
<TheNumb> :}
<TheNumb> Konieczne pobranie 73,0 MB archiwów.
<TheNumb> Po tej operacji zostanie dodatkowo użyte 172 MB miejsca na dysku.
<tomasz> na kodeki ?
<tomasz> juz sie w sumie przyzwyczailem do tego unity troche inaczej ale to samo idzie zrobic
<TheNumb> Ja chcę xorga 1.9.5 i nvidię 260.19.44 w ubuntu :(
<tomasz> a co daje nowszy xorg ?
<TheNumb> Kopa w dupę.
<TheNumb> Wolę starszego.
<TheNumb> A w ubuntu musili rzucić 1.10
<TheNumb> Nie dadzą potestować Unity...
<TheNumb> Hmm... nouveau :3
<tomasz> TheNumb a co Ci sie pokazuje jak wybierzez Unity ?
<TheNumb> tomasz: dawałem wcześniej filmik.
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov7pGtys7H8
<tomasz> no ale pasek Ci sie pokazal z boku
<TheNumb> Ale nie działa.
<TheNumb> Klikam w cokolwiek i zero reakcji :D
<TheNumb> Przez nowego xorga mam takie cyrki.
<tomasz> a nie mozesz wybrac przy logowaniu ?
<TheNumb> To samo.
<tomasz> bo ta to masz gnome i unity jednoczesnie
<TheNumb> nie przeszkadza.
<tomasz> chociaz nie gora tez sie zmienila ale do konca nie zaladowala
<TheNumb> Dobra, zassałem nvidia-current-dev. Może to coś pomoże ;]
<TheNumb> rebót
<tomasz> a ja zem namieszal :D
<tomasz> odpalilem metacity --replace i wywalilo unity
<tomasz> jaki jest skrot na terminal ?
<TheNumb> tomasz: e?
<tomasz> ok mam alt + ctrl + t
<tomasz> tylko ze teraz odpalilem z terminala unity jak zamkne to mi wywali heh
<TheNumb> unity --replace &
<TheNumb> Chociaż... na to samo wyjdzie ;p
<tomasz> ok juz jest
<kklimonda`> alt+f2, i odpal tam unity
<kklimonda`> powinno pojsc
<tomasz> wywalilo blad compiza i zrestartowalo
<tomasz> :D
<kklimonda`> adasiek_abix: jestem
<tomasz> a jak wylaczyc unity ?
<tomasz> TheNumb,  mam te same bledy jak wlacze unity --replace
<tomasz> tyle ze dziala wciaz heh
<TheNumb> tomasz: nie masz tych błędów co ja.
<TheNumb> Ja mam taki pulpit gdzie mogę sobie klikać i mam zero reakcji.
<TheNumb> Tylko mycha lata po ekranie.
<TheNumb> Chociaż pod tą warstwą gdzie jest brak interakcji pojawiają się okna itd.
<tomasz> no u mnie to samo w terminalu wywalilo
<tomasz> ale tak to dziala
<tomasz> nie ma gnome-session 3 w synapticu ?
<Admc> w mincie jest fajny bajer, że jak uruchomisz nautilusa z uprawnieniami roota to ma inny kolor
<Admc> powinni coś takiego w ubuntu też wprowadzić
<tomasz> w ubu w listwie jest ROOT:
<gronx_> witam
<tomasz> ale chyba nie tak latwo odpalic z prawami root wiec raczej kazdy sie domysli chyba ze po pijaku ;)
<gronx_> ktoś wie jak ustawić w unity pl język?
<gronx_> czy jeszcze unity niema w pl
<tomasz> jest pl
<tomasz> z prawej do gory w settings
<tomasz> i nizej jak zjedziesz masz jezyki
<tomasz> i zainstaluj jezyki
<tomasz> i pl
<tomasz> nie wiem czy pozniej nie trzeba zrobic reset
<tomasz> albo sie wylogowac
<kklimonda`> tomasz: nie ma gnome3 w 11.04 w ogóle
<tomasz> a nie da sie doinstalowac ?
<tomasz> skompilowac ze zrodel ?
<gronx__> gdzie w unity jest tray?
<tomasz> gronx_,  nie ma ogolnie
<gronx__> jak się coś zminimalizuje
<tomasz> gronx_ masz z prawej
<kklimonda`> tomasz: da się, można nawet z ppa zainstalować - ale nie jest wszystko jeszcze dobrze spaczkowane.
<tomasz> w luncherze
<gronx__> tomasz, bo mam zminimalizowny ir i go nie moge znalezc siedze razy 2 na kanale
<tomasz> gronx_,  zobacz z lewei
<kklimonda`> gronx__: w unity (a takze w gnome3, i nowych kde) stary tray jest na "wylocie"
<tomasz> ikony mozna przesuwac jak jest wiecej
<tomasz> kklimonda`,  a co teraz zastapilo tray ?
<kklimonda`> gronx__: w unity standardowo tylko kilka aplikacji ma do niego dostęp, jak chcesz dodać tam inne (albo w ogóle włączyć go dla wszystkich aplikacji) to przejrzyj http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/04/personalizacja-unity-w-ubuntu-1104.html
<gronx__> kklimonda`, to się pociąć idzie na tym unity
<tomasz> appiniciate ?
<Admc> okej, po otwarciu 80 plików naraz w gimpie system zaczyna nieco przymulać
<tomasz> gronx_,  jak sie wylogujesz mozesz stary gnome wlaczyc
<kklimonda`> tomasz: appindicate, message menu, sound menu, i launcher po lewej - tray to srasznie źle pomyślane rozwiązanie, którego większość deweloperów nadużywało.
<gronx__> cholera :/ jak się będą takie jaja dziły to ja na debiana wieję :/
<kklimonda`> gronx__: a co nas to?
<tomasz> gronx_,  nie musisz uzywac unity to jest do netbookow i tabletow bardziej
<kklimonda`> nam nikt nie płaci od ilości osób które ubuntu używają, szantaż emocjonalny spakuj do kieszeni.
<gronx__> kklimonda`, nic was to wyładowałem frustracje
<Admc> kklimonda`, u nas przynajmniej nie jest tak jak na windowsie
<gronx__> kklimonda`, nie jedź po mnie każdy ma prawo się zdenerwować
<Admc> tam zawsze jest pierdyliard ikon w trayu
<kklimonda`> Admc: Microsoft też z tym walczy od Visty
<tomasz> ja wrzucilem radio tray w tray bez wiekszych problemow
<Admc> ja jakoś nie widzę
<kklimonda`> gronx__: a teraz pomyśl, że dziennie X osób tak jak ty się denerwuje, i stwierdza, że zmieni distro, bo im się Y nie podoba.
<Admc> w jaki sposób walczy?
<kklimonda`> Admc: standardowo wszystko jest pochowane
<Admc> o to dobrze
<Admc> bo pamiętam jak w XP musiałem wszystko chować
<Admc> wkurzało mnie to strasznie
<gronx__> kklimonda`, i mają uzasadnienie bo się przyzwyczaili a to rzecz ludzka, nawyki ciężko zmienić
<kklimonda`> my możemy powiedzieć "usuwamy tray, i api" ale Microsoft tak nie może - więc po prostu chowają wszystko poza kilkoma systemowymi ikonami.
<tomasz> gronx_,  wyloguj sie i uruchom klasyczne ubuntu i bedziesz mial przyzwyczajenie
<kklimonda`> gronx__: mają, nie mają - nas to mało obchodzi, bo my nie mamy na to wpływu.
<kklimonda`> gronx__: jeżeli ktoś używa Linuksa, to ma w sobie coś co sprawia, że przyzwyczajenia potrafi zmieniać - inaczej zostałby na windowsie.
<tomasz> gronx_,  wybor masz przy logowaniu na dole
<kklimonda`> więc jak ktoś skreśla gnome3 czy unity po paru godzinach bo jest inne, to dla mnie nie jest poważny.
<kklimonda`> ale to cóż, moje zdanie
<tomasz> ja potestowalem unity i jest ok ;)
<gronx__> kklimonda`, ojej ja się tylko o tray zapytałem bo widzę problem tego typu że w software center są aplikacje z minimalizacją do traya którego niema! więc taka niespójność mała jest i to ma prawo zirytować jak ci aps znika gdzieś tam
<kklimonda`> gronx__: to ja się nie czepiam, że się zapytałeś tylko, że zaraz stwierdziłeś, że zmieniasz dystrybucję.
<tomasz> gronx_,  bo one dzialaja jak wlaczysz tray heh
<tomasz> tylko tray nie zawsze jest funkcjonalny na malych ekranach z duza rodzielczoscia
<tomasz> dzis powinno wyjsc tez xubuntu 11.04 z xfce
<tomasz> kubuntu 11.04 z KDE juz tez wyszlo
<gronx__> jest już spolonizowanie dla całego unity?
<tomasz> no Ci mowie gdzie jest spolszczenie
<tomasz> System Settings / languages
<gronx__> kklimonda`, no dobrze ja rozumiem idee cieszę sie nawet bo jest ladne te unity tylko powiedz mi jak wywolac cos co mi zniklo w trayu którego nie ma
<tomasz> oj chyba lagi sa
<Admc> wiecie może czy twórcy nautilusa robią coś aby go ogarnąć?
<gronx__> tomasz, tak mam tam na pl ale nie jest wszystko po polsku
<kklimonda`> gronx__: napisałem ci jak to zrobić
<Admc> bo nawet explorer w windowsie jest szybszy
<tomasz> gronx_,  a co nie jest?
<gronx__> xorg nie jest
<tomasz> tzn ?
<gronx__> libre office też nie a na gnome było w pl
<tomasz> no to dziwne bo ja mam po polsku
<kklimonda`> Admc: nie robią
<tomasz> zainstalowales pl jezyk osobno po odpaleniu ubuntu?
<kklimonda`> Admc: jak chcesz to się zgłoś by im pomóc.
<gronx__> tomasz, tak
<tomasz> gronx_,  to zrob reset
<gronx__> tomasz, ok
<tomasz> libreoffice mam cale po polsku tak jak menu i system
<tomasz> wiec sie dziwie
<gronx__> tomasz, ja mam dziwny mix jakiś np firefox jest po polsku a libre nie
<Admc> kklimonda`, chciałbym ale nie umiem programować
<gronx__> z/w restart
<Admc> próbowałem się kiedyś uczyć ale nic z tego nie wyszło
<tomasz> gronx_,  bo najlepiej to wybrac pl w trybie wyprobuj
<tomasz> i pozniej zainstaluj system
<tomasz> Admc,  troche pocwiczyc i by dalo rade
<Admc> też sobie restart zrobie
<Admc> muszę sprawdzić kilka rzeczy
<Admc> no i popodziwiać nowy moty plymouth
<Admc> motyw*
<tomasz> ;)
<tomasz> szkoda ze np nie wola zeby zamknac synaptica
<tomasz> jak mam wlaczone centrum i chce cos zainstalowac heh
<tomasz> tylko czeka
<tomasz> a sprawdzil ktos czy skype dziala z kamerka ?
<Admc> wiecie o co chodzi z tym nowym memem internetowym?
<Admc> "oglądałem coś tam to wiem coś tam, dziwko"
<gronx> kklimonda`, przyznaję się do niepotrzebnej paniki wszystko jest ok
<Admc> bo ja nie kapuję o co w tym chodzi
<gronx> Admc, widziałem dla mnie to głupie jest
<tomasz> gronx,  i co po pl jest?
<gronx> tomasz, jest sam się z siebie śmieję już tłumaczę jak to wyszło wpierw było gnome i tam wrzuciłem pl, myślałem że będzie i dla unity, faktycznie było ale tzreba było przy logowaniu jeszcze raz przełączyć bo jak nie to wychodziło trochę po polsku trochę en dziwnie tak
<tomasz> no wazne ze juz ok :)
<tomasz> jutro jeszcze sprawdze xubuntu jak sie sprawuje heh
<Admc> właśnie zauważyłem że mam gównianą kartę muzyczną w laptopie
<Admc> jak podłącze laptopa do wieży to w ogóle nie słychać basów
<Admc> a jak podłączę telefon to słychać piękne basy
<tomasz> ;)
<tomasz> to raczej od equalizera zalezy chyba
<tomasz> wez pozmieniaj
<Admc> w telefonie nie mam equalizera i działa
<tomasz> a jaki masz tel ?
<tomasz> zazwyczaj tez jest
<Admc> więc to karta muzyczna w laptopie to lipa
<Admc> HTC Hero
<Admc> ale jakbym zainstalował Androida 2.3 to bym miał
<tomasz> ja mam N73 Music Edition i wymiata tez :D
<Admc> bo tam jest equalizer wbudowany w system
<tomasz> ja mam standardowa dziekowke w lapku tez i dobrze daje bas
<Admc> ja mam kartę dźwiękową ATI
<Admc> to pewnie dlatego
<Admc> ;)
<tomasz> no to mozliwe ;)
<Admc> przyzwyczaiłem się do tego że ATI produkuje szajs
<Admc> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Admc> taką mam
<tomasz> grafiki sa dobre
<Dreadlish> ha
<Dreadlish> ac97
<Admc> LOL
<tomasz> a gdzie to sprawdzic?
<Dreadlish> albo hdaudio
<Dreadlish> tyle
<Dreadlish> jak ktoś powie że ati produkuje szajs to ma mega wpierdl w okolicach podkarpacia
<tomasz> hehehe
<Admc> heh
<bastetmilo> dobra, gdzie zniknęły chmurki z powiadomieniami?
<Admc> Dreadlish, to dawaj pochwal się swoją ekipą
<Galvatron> Powiedzy, że zalecanie Radeona do Linuxnie jest najmadrzejszym pomysłem;)
<tomasz> bastetmilo,  ktore ?
<Dreadlish> Admc: majgajtan cały - z 50 kiboli jeszcze moge ściągnąć którąś grupe z przemyśla
<Dreadlish> s/majgajtan/majhajtan/
<Dreadlish> czyli wyjdze łącznie ~100 ;d
<Dreadlish> wicio sie dołączy to robi za 10
<bastetmilo> tomasz: no powiadomienia te które wyskakiwały jak ktoś napisał
<bastetmilo> czarne przezroczyste chmurki pod zegarkiem
<bastetmilo> tak mnie wkurzały, a teraz chce je z powrotem
<Admc> heh
<Admc> bastetmilo, zobacz czy masz notify-osd zainstaloane
<Admc> zainstalowane*
<tomasz> hmm
<Admc> bo ja jak testowałem 11.04 to miałem te chmurki
<tomasz> mi sie chmurka przy radio tray pokazuje hmm
<tomasz> ale nie wiem jak inne
<tomasz> heh czemu skype tak marnie wyglada
<bastetmilo> tomasz: zawsze tak wyglądał
<Admc> tomasz, bo jest w qt
<tomasz> tak windowsowow ?
<tomasz> windows owo ;)
<Admc> tomasz, bo jest w qt
<bastetmilo> Admc: mam zainstalowane
<tomasz> to jak w qt to idzie to zmienic ?
<manio> Admc: ale qt się pięknie integruje z motywem GTK
<Admc> qt config czy jakoś tak
<Admc> manio, powiedziałbym że kiepsko sie integruje
<Admc> przynajmniej z tym co ja używam
<Admc> czemu xchat nie słucha się motywu gtk i zaznacza tekst na niebiesko a nie na zielono?
<manio> parę szczegółów można by się doczepić ale żeby kiepsko to bym nie powiedział
<tomasz> a jak to zmienic ?
<manio> tomasz: w ustawieniach skype masz jakiego wyglądu ma używać
<manio> tomasz: wybierzgtk i zrestartuj skype
<Admc> ztcw skype ma skompilowaną statycznie własną wersję qt
<Admc> bo kupili sobie wersję komercyjną
<Dreadlish> i szpanują
<Admc> heh
<tomasz> API publiczne ?
<Admc> chciałem to napisać ale wcisnąłem backspace
<manio> tomasz: ustawienia skype-> ogólne->wybierz styl
<tomasz> no mam
<tomasz> ale zmienilem to od razu wyglad zmienilo
<tomasz> tylko nie podczas logowania
<kklimonda`> manio: integruje się średnio, na pewno nie pięknie
<manio> kklimonda`: ale jakoś nie straszy strasznie, przynajmniej mnie
<kklimonda`> manio: no dlatego nie piszę, że jest traicznie ale daleko mu do pięknie
<tomasz> ok z.w reset
<qermit> o/
<manio> \o
<tomasz> no i powrocilem na 10.10 :D
<manio> tomasz: czyli używasz oldstable ;)
<Admc> tomasz, i co przestałeś się fascynować unity
<Admc> ?
<manio> w unity mogliby wprowadzić sposób zarządzania nowymi pulpitami tak jak to jest w gnome 3, naprawdę świetna sprawa
<tomasz> nie
<tomasz> bo dzialalem na liveusb
<tomasz> musze jutro zainstalowac na hd
<tomasz> ;)
<Admc> dobra, ja spadam ostatniej nocy spałem mniej niż 4 godziny
<kklimonda`> manio: prawdę mówiąc nie mogłem się przyzwyczaić do tego w jaki sposób gnome3 pulpitami zarządza
<kklimonda`> fajny jest pomysł, że ich ilość jest dynamiczna
<manio> kklimonda`: a mnie to nauczyło trzymać porządek w zadaniach :)
<manio> kklimonda`: znaczy się raczej wymusiło to na mnie
<kklimonda`> manio: no to ja porządek mam od lat przy 4 pulpitach
<tomasz> ja uzywam jednego i nie ma problemu heh
<kklimonda`> ja miałem przede wszystkim problem ze zmianą pulpitów
<kklimonda`> w gnome2 miałem super+1,2,3,4
<paulEU> eloł
<kklimonda`> w unity super+cyfra zawsze mnie przenosi tam gdzie jest aplikacja
<tomasz> naprawde potrzebujecie 4 pulpitow zeby dzialac? ;)
<kklimonda`> a w gnome3 jakoś to nie działałow
<kklimonda`> tomasz: tak - mam odpalone ~12 aplikacji zawsze
<manio> no w g3 jest tylko ctrl+alt + strzałka dól/góra
<manio> no ale do dopracowania ten element
<tomasz> no chyba ze tyle terminali uzywacie ;)
<tomasz> ja mam chrome i kadu :D
<kklimonda`> tomasz: więc oddzielnie mam instant messaging jak irc, czy jabber
<kklimonda`> tomasz: oddzielnie przeglądarkę, i pocztę
<manio> mimo wszystko jak na pierwszą oficjalną rewizję środowiska gs całkiem nieźle się sprawuje jak dla mnie
<tomasz> dlaczego nie mozesz minimalizowac? ;)
<kklimonda`> tomasz: oddzielnie edytor kodu, i terminale dla niego
<kklimonda`> i dodatkowy pulpit jak potrzebuję czegoś (na przykład vm)
<paulEU> ktoś już zaktualizował ubu? ;)
<kklimonda`> tomasz: a po co, skoro mam pulpity?
<kklimonda`> paulEU: ja parę miesięcy temu
<paulEU> kklimonda`: i jakie wrażenia?
<tomasz> paulEU,  troche trzeba sie przyzwyczaic do unity
<kklimonda`> paulEU: nie jestem obiektywny, ale osobiście unity lubię
<tomasz> albo odplaic w trybie klasycznym
<tomasz> a tak to same nowsze rzeczy niz w 10,10
<paulEU> kklimonda`: trzeba będzie potestować :) ale wpierw kupie RAM 2GB (chociaż nie wiem czy nie lepiej od razu 2x 2GB)
<paulEU> aktualnie mam 1GB
<kklimonda`> zawsze lepiej więcej
<manio> kklimonda`: unity jest jakoś zależne od wersji gtk?
<tomasz> paulEU,  ja mam tez 1gb i daje rade
<tomasz> jutro jeszcze xubuntu 11.04 sprawdze jak smiga
<paulEU> tomasz: mi często swapuje, pomimo że siedze na icewm
<kklimonda`> manio: tak
<kklimonda`> manio: gtk+ 2.x z paroma patchami
<tomasz> paulEU,  zalezy czy masz duzo kart w przegladarce wlaczonych
<manio> kklimonda`: to znaczy, że będą musieli to portować do gtk3
<paulEU> tomasz: eclipsa dużo używam
<tomasz> galileo ?
<paulEU> helios
<kklimonda`> manio: będą, ale unity samo z gtk nie korzysta (ma własny toolkit) więc wątpię by to było dużo roboty
<tomasz> helios nowsze jest?
<paulEU> tomasz: obudź sie :p
<paulEU> helios sr2
<gronx> sterownik od nvidi jest włączony ale nie jest w użyciu jak to rozgryźć?
<tomasz> a bo w centrum jest galileo
<tomasz> stamtad instalowalem
<tomasz> mogli by uaktualnic
<tomasz> a nie wiem jak dla 11.04 moze juz jest nowsze
<foreste> ech  zawiodlem na debianie ;l/
<kklimonda`> wątpię, pakowanie eclipse to droga przez mękę
<paulEU> tomasz: ja zawsze ze strony eclipse.org ściągam
<paulEU> bo lubie psuć ;)
<foreste> dodatku sid ktory ma starew paczki
<foreste> paranoja ;p
<foreste> chyba wezme kubuntu
<tomasz> kubuntu albo xubuntu
<foreste> lub cos co ma deby w sobie
<foreste> tomasz:  ja uwielbial kde <3
<tomasz> aa no chyba ze :D
<tomasz> kubuntu juz tez jest 11.04
<foreste> jak wyszukac bibloteke w konsoli ?
<foreste> libpython3.2m.so.1.0: potrzebuje takiej
<kklimonda`> find?
<kklimonda`> apt-file
<tomasz> ja to czasem czuje sie za stary do linuxa tyle tych polecen i nie moge zapamietac ich
<manio> dobra to przy okazji zadam pytanie offtopic, odpowiednik apt-file na archu?
<tomasz> a w 11.04 zostal uzuty zupelnie inny zegar niz w 10.10 no nie /
<tomasz> ?
<tomasz> w unity
<manio> tomasz: nooo bo tam nie ma paneli gnome
<tomasz> szkoda bo nie idzie pogody ustawic
<tomasz> nie bede wiedzial jaka temp jest :D
<sysek> :o
<tomasz> a ubuntu gryzie sie z opera ?
<manio> tomasz: może to? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/install-weather-indicator-applet-with.html
<tomasz> w sensie tworcy ubuntu
<tomasz> o dzieki za info moze sie przydac
<totalizator> co się stało ze splash screenem w 11.04 i dlaczego mam jakieś kaprawe tło w Grubie z napisem Debian? :)
<manio> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<manio> hmm a mojego linka nie załapał do skrócenia
<manio> tomasz: masz jakbyCi czegoś jeszcze brakowało: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/indicatorapplets/
<tomasz> dzieki
<tomasz> indicator-virtualbox tez ciekawa sprawa
<torrocus> hello
<sysek> kde ruszy pod opensourceowe stery?
<kklimonda`> zależy od sterów
<kklimonda`> bez efektów ruszy, z efektami róznie
<Galvatron> sysek: Jaka karta?
<Enlik> Nowe Ubuntu ma wylacznie Unity czy tez GNOME? Ciekawym
<sysek>  x1950xt
<kklimonda`> Enlik: ma oba
<Enlik> O, to dobrze. W przypadku gdy nie ma aktualizacji uruchamia się toto „Untiy 2D” czy GNOME?
<Galvatron> sysek: Jak nie ruszy pod "radeon", to zawsze możesz spróbować Gallium3D z xorg-edgers.
<kklimonda`> Enlik: nie ma aktualizacji"?
<kklimonda`> unity 2d chyba w ogóle nie jest jeszcze zainstalowane domyslnie
<Enlik> Jej, sorry :)
<Enlik> Akceleracji!
<kklimonda`> odpala sie gnome
 * Enlik już niedomaga
<Enlik> Mhm, dzięki, ciekaw byłem, jak to jest rozwiązane
<Galvatron> Zasypiam
<Galvatron> Pa
<Enlik> Ciekawe też, jak ogolnie ludzie zareagują na zmianę międzymordzia
<Enlik> Domyślnego
<tomasz> Enlik troche marudza ;)
<Enlik> Ano, a z drugiej strony niektorzy wręcz przeciwnie
<tomasz> ale unity nie jest zly
<tomasz> np jak bym chcial rodzinke na linuxa przerzucic albo w ogole zaczac przygode ich z kompem to unity idealne
<tomasz> i pewnie tez sie sprawdza na netbookach i tabletach
<DaZ> z windowsa trafiasz na zretardowany wm dla tabletów
<DaZ> zdecydowanie wszyscy sie przerzucą
<Enlik> Idealne? Takie inne niz windows? ^ jak DaZ pisuje
<tomasz> mysle ze linux lzejszy niz win 7 pod netbooki
<tomasz> a to unity to jest zdecydowane uproszczenie jak sie nie mialo doczynienia z kompem wczesniej np
<tomasz> jak na cos za darmo nie ma co narzekac ;)
<Enlik> No, poki istnieje np. Fluxbox, jest ok
<tomasz> to juz wszystko kwestia gustu
<tomasz> jak zaczynalem zabawe z linuxem to po debianie woody 3 i dlugiej przerwie knoppix mi sie podobal
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-29
<tomasz> jako pierwszy moj liveCD odpalilem i wszystko dzialalo ;)
<tomasz> uu strona xubuntu.org padla?
<firemark> tomasz: smuci cię to?
<qermit> łotepity
<tomasz> no chcialem zaciagnac do testu xubuntu heh
<qermit> apropo PITów. Wiem co jutro w robocie będę robił.
<qermit> `g xubuntu mirrors
<Przekliniak> qermit: Get Xubuntu | Xubuntu: <http://www.xubuntu.org/get>
<tomasz> ok juz dziala
<tomasz> ale nadal nie ma 11.04
<qermit> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:mcUWZf3Z3QQJ:www.xubuntu.org/get+xubuntu+mirrors&cd=1&hl=pl&ct=clnk&gl=pl&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.pl
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3gukyy3> (at webcache.googleusercontent.com)
<tomasz> ok nic lece w kime heh
<tomasz> do jutra
<NightWish`> kklimonda` jest awesome!!!!!!!!!! ;d
<en0x> cos mi sie ubu stegocilo
<Wizard> cześć
<foreste_> sobranoc ;p
<foreste_> dobranoc
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś pomysł jak na 11.04 postawić starszego xorga?
<PoKrAk> po co ?
<TheNumb> Bo nowy jest do dupy.
<TheNumb> Potrzebuję 1.9.5
<mati75> repo debian testing daj
<mati75> i cofnij
<TheNumb> mati75: żeby się totalnie obsrał ubunciak ;]
<mati75> xorg pojdzie
<PoKrAk> olej ubuntu
<PoKrAk> postaw debiana
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: debian ssa, nie ma launchpada.
<PoKrAk> i wspomóż go pakietami ubuntu
<PoKrAk> nic nie ssa
<PoKrAk> i masz launchpada wtedy
<PoKrAk> zrób hybryde
<PoKrAk> ot cała filozofia
<PoKrAk> idzie tak zrobić bo tak kiedys robiłem
<TheNumb> Pieprzę taką hybrydę, coś się spieprzy i będę miał dependency hell. Dzięki, postoję.
<PoKrAk> trza troche pokombinowac
<mati75> będzie działać
<PoKrAk> TheNumb, to zrob to z głowa to nie bedziesz miał
<PoKrAk> jakos nigdy mi sie takie cuś nie wykrzaczyło
<PoKrAk> albo drugie rozwiazanie zostaw to co masz i nie marudz :)
<TheNumb> ...Albo postw funtoo? :P
<TheNumb> postaw*
<mati75> funtoo - to staroafrykańskie słowo "nie potrafię skonfigurować debiana"
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehehehehehehe
<TheNumb> mati75: to się odnosi chyba tylko do ubuntu.
<TheNumb> Debiana a i owszem, umiem skonfigurować, tylko nawet sid ma stare paczki.
<mati75> TheNumb: do funtoo też
<mati75> TheNumb: stable musi być
<TheNumb> mati75: kde 4.6.2 dalej nie ma...
<mati75> jest
<TheNumb> W dupie.
<mati75> od wczoraj
<TheNumb> oO
<TheNumb> Rzeczywiście...
<TheNumb> Mindfuck.
<TheNumb> hmm, może pobawię się debilnianem...
<TheNumb> Zobaczę.
<TheNumb> brb
<mati75> lubuntu wyszło spoko
<TheNumb> I.. leci unstable netinstall
<szahid> siemka
<TheNumb> E, jednak nie stawiam debiana.
<Wizard> oo, nowy slack!
<amikot> cześć
<Wizard> cześć amikot
<amikot> Czy jest jakaś możliwość dodania wejścia mikrofonowego do listy w ustawieniach audio ?
<mati75> jest
<TheNumb> amikot: pobaw sie, znajdziesz.
<amikot> w 10.10 mogłem wybrać mikrofon podłączony do przedniego panelu, a teraz mam tylko mikrofon z tyłu i wejście analogowe z tyłu
<amikot> możecie mnie naprowadzić gdzie tego szukać ?
<PoKrAk> www.google.pl
<amikot> no fajnie ;D
<amikot> może najlepiej dać sobie spokój z robieniem portalu ubuntu.pl i zrobić redirect na google.pl ?
<PoKrAk> moze lepiej sobie dac spokuj z ubuntu i wrocić do windowsa zamiast samemu pokombinowac i poszukac
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: ++
<TheNumb> amikot: wiesz jaki jest topic tego kanalu?
<TheNumb> wpisz /topic i zobacz sam koniec.
 * Wizard ziewa
<PoKrAk> Zanim zapytasz - google.pl
<Wizard> ale wy nie lubicie ludzi, którzy o coś pytają :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: ja najpierw szukam w goglach ;]
<Wizard> amikot: patrzyłeś, czy jest w alsamixer?
<amikot> tak: Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu
<Wizard> oficjalny? przecież tu prawie nikt ubunta nie ma
<TheNumb> amikot: napisaem _*na koncu*_
<TheNumb> napisalem*
<amikot> Alsamixer nie jest standardowym programem ubuntu
<TheNumb> Wizard: ja mam teraz, bo z liveusb ;p
<TheNumb> amikot: sudo apt-get install alsamixer?
<sysek> Wizard: bo sami nie znaja odpowiedzi :P
<amikot> poza tym google jak wiecie ma tą wadę, że trzeba wiedzieć czego się szuka, a ja nie wiem ..
<sysek> dlatego zawsze odsylaja do gogli
<Wizard> sysek: no prawda
<Wizard> ja na przykład nie wiem jak mu pomóc, ale dałem mu prawdopodobnie dobrą wskazówkę ;P
<amikot> ja pier.... jaki głupi ten panel unity. jade do krawędzi, pojawia się, najeżdżam na ikonę pidgina, zanim kliknę znika cały panel
<TheNumb> amikot: ustaw sobie zeby nie znikal?
<amikot> no ale wtedy będzie zajmował miejsce
<amikot> chyba nie o to chodzi
<amikot> to jest moim zdaniem błąd
<TheNumb> amikot: no to przeloguj sie na ubuntu classic
<amikot> chcę dać szansę unity, żeby mi nikt później nie mówił że to kwestia przyzwyczajenia
<TheNumb> Smieciunity.
<amikot> no super
<amikot> teraz nie mam w ogóle nic do wyboru ;D
<TheNumb> amikot: xfce, lxde, kde...
<amikot> kde muli
<TheNumb> Pitolisz.
<TheNumb> Moj czteroletni laptop daje sobie rade.
<amikot> nie chodzi mi o mulenie z powodu braku zasobów, tylko kde dla swojej cukierkowości chyba ma jakieś takie opóźnienia poustawiane, że wszystko tam się powoli rozwija, otwiera animuje
<shpaq> mornin'
<TheNumb> amikot: pieprzysz.
<amikot> może i pitolę, ale KDE sprawdziłem i mi nie odpowiada
<TheNumb> No to teraz sprawdz xfce
<TheNumb> A potem i tak zostaniesz na fluxboxie z tint2 =D
<amikot> też się nim bawiłem i trochę za ubogie środowisko ;D
<amikot> znaczy xfce
<Wizard> za ubogie?
<Wizard> w jakim sensie?
<TheNumb> hr hr hr hr
<Wizard> zawsze masz jeszcze ede ;P
<Wizard> lxde..
<Wizard> i chgwde
<Wizard> no i mnóstwo małych wmów, openbox, icewm, windowmaker
<nemek> zawsze jest jeszcze czysty terminal :)
<Wizard> o
<Wizard> albo ratpoison i xterm ;)
<ubuntu> jak najlepiej zrobic kopie calej partycji systemowej i pozniej ja przywrocic?
<Wizard> http://mati.7ds.pl/ratpoison.png
<amikot> no zajebiście teraz mi się zrobiło .. po zabawie alsamixerem to nie mam w ogóle nic do wyboru w ustawieniach audio
<Wizard> ubuntu: nie bawiąc się w kompresję, to dd
<Wizard> tylko nie przywrócisz jej na partycję o innym rozmiarze
<ubuntu> dd if=.. of=?
<ubuntu> czy jeszcze jakies parametry?
<Wizard> a jeśli potrzebujesz tylko kopię plików, no to tar zachowuje uprawnienia i umie pakować pipki i inne pliki specjalne
<TheNumb> Wizard: ten ratpoison stoi na jakims powerbooku? :P
<Wizard> ten ze screenshota?
<nemek> ubuntu, a clonezilla?
<TheNumb> Wizard: ta
<Wizard> na moim
<TheNumb> Wizard: czemu nie trzymasz tam 10.4? :P
<Wizard> znaczy stał kiedyś, to jakiś tary screenshot
<Wizard> ten powerbook to jedyny mój komp na chodzie
<Wizard> obecnie używam głównie macosa i tak
<TheNumb> Wizard: g3/g4/g5?
<ubuntu> nemek, dzieki sprawdze ta clonezille
<Wizard> g4
<TheNumb> Wizard: dobra maszynka (:
<TheNumb> Wizard: co na nim masz, leoparda?
<sysek> Wizard: juz po ubuntu :D?
<Wizard> leoparda i ubuntu
<Wizard> lol, na stronie ratpoisona jest post, który wyjaśnia, że ratpoison powstał po to, żeby można było bez przeszkód kodować na haju
<sysek> lol:D?
<Wizard> http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/inspiration.html
<Wizard> ratpoison jest wporzo
<ubuntu> nemek, po przywroceniu partycji systemowej clonezilla chroot na nia i instalacja gruba?
<marioczek> siema
<marioczek> siemano
<jacekowski> raz wystarczy
<marioczek> ah sory
<marioczek> mam dziwny problem , jestem na roocie a dalej nie mam dostepu do niektorych katalogow
<marioczek> czy jest moze wlasnie taka mozliwosc ze root jest przypisany tylko do niektorych katalogow?
<sysek> lolco?
<sysek> jak root nie moze wejsc do katalogu
<sysek> np jakiego?
<marioczek> var/www
<marioczek> np tam nie moge utworzyc zadnego pliku bo mnie mam uprawnien roota  siedze na roocie
<sysek> a daj ls -l
<sysek> tylko klej gdzies
<sysek> nie tu
<sysek> wklej*
<marioczek> nom w terminalu
<sysek> no ale pokaz wynik
<marioczek> drwxr-xr-x 2 marioczek marioczek    4096 2011-04-02 16:00 Dokumenty
<marioczek> -rw-r--r-- 1 marioczek marioczek     179 2011-04-02 15:51 examples.desktop
<marioczek> -rw-r--r-- 1 marioczek marioczek 1004475 2011-04-02 17:59 Firefox_wallpaper.png
<marioczek> drwxr-xr-x 2 marioczek marioczek    4096 2011-04-02 16:00 Muzyka
<marioczek> drwxr-xr-x 2 marioczek marioczek    4096 2011-04-02 16:00 Obrazy
<marioczek> drwxr-xr-x 2 marioczek marioczek    4096 2011-04-29 09:33 Pobrane
<marioczek> drwxr-xr-x 2 marioczek marioczek    4096 2011-04-02 16:00 Publiczny
<marioczek> drwxr-xr-x 4 marioczek marioczek    4096 2011-04-29 09:31 Pulpit
<marioczek> drwxr-xr-x 2 marioczek marioczek    4096 2011-04-02 16:00 Szablony
<marioczek> drwxrwxr-x 2 marioczek marioczek    4096 2011-04-02 16:26 Ubuntu One
<marioczek> drwxr-xr-x 2 marioczek marioczek    4096 2011-04-02 16:00 Wideo
<PoKrAk> tepa pała
<shpaq> lol
<shpaq> tępa zaiste
<ubuntu> o_O
<marioczek> na roocie mam to samo
<sysek> marioczek: co ja napisalem linijke wyzej
<sysek> wklej gdzies, byle nie tu
<sysek> i miales dac ls -l w /var/www
<marioczek> ahh sorka
<sysek> czy nawet w samym /var
<PoKrAk> bo sysek tyz tak napisał trza było odrazu dajwynik na wklej.org alboco
<sysek> oj myslalem, ze ludzie znaja takie serwisy
<PoKrAk> sysek heh i tu sroga porazka
<marioczek> a jak moge to dac w var/ww ?
<PushUpek> ave
<sysek> ls -l /var/www ?
<marioczek> k
<PoKrAk> marioczek, daj wynik polecenia whoami
<marioczek> razem 4
<marioczek> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 177 2011-04-21 11:51 index.html
<marioczek> to tylko wyskoczylo
<PoKrAk> daj whoami i napisz wynik
 * sysek @ Queens of the Stone Age [Songs For The Deaf #5] - Sky Is Falling
<marioczek> tzn w terminalu wpisac?
<PoKrAk> ta
<marioczek> no wyskoczylo tylko
<marioczek> root
<PoKrAk> to dobrze
<marioczek> i w czym to mialo pomoc ?
<PoKrAk> jak probujez cos wrzucic do /var/www to jakim sposobem
<PoKrAk> ?
<marioczek> nie wrzucic tylko otworzyc nowy plik np
<marioczek> przy zakladaniu servera mam tam scrypt wkleic a nie moge
<marioczek> ani katalogu ani dokumentu otworzyc
<PoKrAk> zacznij od podstaw
<marioczek> tak samo w phpadmin
<PoKrAk> http://jakilinux.org/konsola/zarzadzanie-plikami/
<marioczek> czyli sprobowac przez konsole ?
<marioczek> dobra poczytam to moze ogarne
<marioczek> dzieki za darmowe tipsy
<PoKrAk> qna tylko przez konsole
<marioczek> no ja graficznie robie
<marioczek> ;p
<PoKrAk> czyli w konsoli miałes roota a w graficznym nie
<marioczek> tak
<PoKrAk> ok 200 zł sie nalezy
<marioczek> masz paypala?
<marioczek> x)
<nemek> PoKrAk, + vat? :)
<PoKrAk> ta
<Wizard> tralalala
<PoKrAk> wole na konto
<sysek> darmowe tipsy hm...
<Wizard> sysek: gdzie? to żonę wyślę :P
<sysek> ;D
<marioczek> komendy -a -t nie dzialaja
<marioczek> dobra kumam
<marioczek> ls przed kazdym
 * xvibenedykt zbawi za darmo!
<Wizard> marioczek: uczysz się używania basha?
<marioczek> tzn?
<marioczek> wow moge zrobic skrot do kazdego miejsca
<marioczek> ; oo
<sysek> ojeju
<sysek> benio ! :O
<marioczek> jej! zrobilem tam plik dzieki pokrak
<marioczek> ubuntu jest genial x)
<Wizard> marioczek: co odkryłeś?
<Wizard> podziel się :)
<marioczek> ten problem co mialem ze graficznie nie mialem roota nie wiem czemu
<marioczek> ale mialem w konsoli i potrzebowalem zrobil plik ze skryptem w var/www
<marioczek> i zrobilem to przez konsole i sie podjaralem
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> pierwsze kroki?
<marioczek> wiem ze to latwe ale dla kogos nowego kto sie przesiadl z windowsa to fajna sprawa
<Wizard> spoko
<marioczek> jeszcze ze moge robic zawartosc pliku
<marioczek> to bomba!
<marioczek> haha
<Wizard> jak pierwszy raz zainstalowałem linuksa, to nie miałem kursora w x
<Wizard> i postanowiłem to naprawić, będąc kompletną lamą
<marioczek> nom przedemna czeka duzo takich wyzwan
<Wizard> poza tym tamten linux miał kde, które bardzo mi się spodobało
<marioczek> np ta rozdzielczosc gdzie ciagle mam 800x600
<Wizard> lol
<marioczek> w ubuntu 8.04 potrafilem zmienic
<marioczek> a tutaj walczylem i sie poddalem
<marioczek> ;p
<gronx> witam mam problem z empathy, nie pobiera mi kontaktów gg
<Wizard> gronx: mi też nie pobiera
<marioczek> 3 razy instalowalem od nowa 9.04 bo grafike zrypalem
<Wizard> gronx: nie wiem, czy on w ogóle potrafi ;P
<marioczek> mi pobiera
<marioczek> trzeba sciagnac wtyczke
<Wizard> hmm
<marioczek> i automatycznie ci pobierze
<Wizard> no proszę
<Wizard> dzięki :)
<Wizard> jak ona się nazywa?
<marioczek> czekaj znajde
<gronx> marioczek, dasz jakieś namiary na nią?
<marioczek> nie robcie sobie jaj
<marioczek> ;p
<marioczek> z noobka
<Wizard> a kto sobie robi?
<Wizard> ja gg nie używam często, więc stwierdziłem, że może nie pobierać
<marioczek> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2010/01/gadu-gadu-i-import-kontaktow-w-empathy.htmlhttp://www.ubucentrum.net/2010/01/gadu-gadu-i-import-kontaktow-w-empathy.html
<Wizard> i tak mam je w d..
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/426hb2w> (at www.ubucentrum.net)
<marioczek> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2010/01/gadu-gadu-i-import-kontaktow-w-empathy.html
<gronx> mam jeszcze taki problem w nowym ubuntu, że mam włączony sterownik grafiki ale nie jest w użyciu, wtf?
<marioczek> ale jak zrobilem to po tygodniu zaczelo co chwile mnie wywalac i logowac na nowo
<sysek> ktos jeszcze uzywa gg>?
<marioczek> ja
<gronx> sysek, u mnie znajomi to determinują
<sysek> ja juz nie uzywam
<marioczek> tzn nie gg
<marioczek> ale empathy
<marioczek> z wtyczka gg
<Wizard> łe, budować ze źródeł?
<Wizard> ja buduję tylko rzeczy, które nie chcą się budować ;P
<marioczek> wywala dlatego ze tworca wtyczki zrobil jakis blad
<marioczek> czytalem tez ze trzeba odznaczyc automatyczne pobieranie kontaktow
 * sysek @  6 Justice [† #5] - Phantom        
<marioczek> oo justice ktos slucha
<harloczek> ja mam jeszcze nr gg, ale nie konfigurowałem w empathy
<marioczek> : D
<harloczek> ale sprawdzę, czy jest z tym jakiś problem
<marioczek> ja jestem fanatykiem justice
<marioczek> x)
<Wizard> a co to?
<marioczek> projekt muzyczny
<Wizard> ?
<TheNumb> o/
<Wizard> "ty mówiłeś mi kiedyś, że lubisz samochody. myślałem, że jesz je na obiady"
<sysek> lol
<sysek> ;D
<sysek> trzeba zaraz  sie ubrac w garnitur
<sysek> :
<sysek> :(
<TheNumb> sysek: zakończenie roku? (:
<tar-gz> sysek: na pogrzeb jedziesz?
<sysek> da
<sysek> na zakonczenie roku
<sysek> :<
<tar-gz> kto umarł?
<Wizard> sysek: Kult - Odnowienie restauracji
<sysek> Wizard: nie lubie kultu
<tar-gz> sysek: będziesz żałował, że sobie nie powtarzałeś roku.
<TheNumb> sysek: ^5
<Wizard> ja trochę lubię
<sysek> tar-gz: lolcO?
<marioczek> wizard mam kolejny problem
<Wizard> wal
<Wizard> mam dobry humor
<marioczek> juz umiem tworzyc katalogi w konsoli itp itd
<tar-gz> sysek: tęsknił za szkołą będziesz
<sysek> Wizard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8laMm-YyLY
<sysek> tar-gz: za tym technikum? nigdy w zyciu.
<marioczek> 'Aktualnie nie będzie on jednak działał, ponieważ PHP dla użytkowników jest wyłączone. Oraz same strony użytkowników nie pozostały włączone poprzez uruchomienie odpowiedniego modułu. '
<marioczek> to z poradnika
<tar-gz> sysek: a za kolegami też nie?
<marioczek> zrobilem html baze mysql itp
<marioczek> ale nie wiem co dalej x)
<sysek> tar-gz: za znajomymi tak ;) i za wciaganiem tabaki :P
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ja miałem wczoraj zakończenie roku (:
<sysek> i nie wiem, czy pic dzis wodke czy piwo :P
 * TheNumb gotuje ogórkową, chce ktoś?
<Wizard> marioczek: a co robisz?
<Wizard> lamp?
<marioczek> ogolnie to robie to
<marioczek> http://www.zaradni.pl/porada/1303,jak_na_ubuntu_server_uruchomic_swoj_wlasny_serwer_www_cz_3
 * sysek @ Korn [Korn III: Remember Who You Are (Japanese Edition) #2] - Oildale (Leave Me Alone) 
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63h4u68> (at www.zaradni.pl)
<sysek> nie lepiej sciagnac lampp ?
<sysek> lol
<szahid> kurde, idiota jakiś mi wyłącza neta
<TheNumb> szahid: to dobrze.
<szahid>  /nick tar-gz
<tar-gz> xD
<tar-gz> nie dobrze!
<TheNumb> Do roboty a nie się opieprzasz!
<TheNumb> Minecraft na nouveau działą wprost wybornie.
<TheNumb> 2 fps :3
<tar-gz> remont mam. dziadek sufit maluje
<marioczek> sorka wywalilo mnie
<marioczek> pisales cos?
<tar-gz> bo noveau są zueee
<TheNumb> Ale na nvidii nie hula unity :(
<sysek> TheNumb: to ja wiecej mam na otwartych ati
<marioczek> wizard to jak pomozesz ?:.
<sysek> ale ja seksownie wygladam
<tomasz> slucham bo ja nie w temacie? :D
<PushUpek> będą mierzyć sobie linijkami zaraz ;D
<TheNumb> fujarki?
<gronx> TheNumb, mi na nvidii jest napisane, że steronik jest włączony ale nie w użyciu. Unity u mnie działa mimo to
<kichawa> \o
<Wizard> marioczek: oj, przepraszam, nie czytałem co pisałeś jeszcze
<sysek> dobra
<sysek> spadam na zakoczenie
<Wizard> w pracy jestem, udaję, że błąd naprawiam
<Wizard> ;P
<sysek> ciao miski
<Wizard> sam jesteś miska
<Wizard> marioczek: ogólnie, to jest dość prosta sprawa
<Wizard> ja unikam php jak ognia, ale da się to jakiś w UserDir apacza ustawić, żeby zezwolić użytkownikom na wykonywanie php
<Wizard> tylko nie pamiętam jak to się robi
<marioczek> ;/
<PushUpek> vhostem pewnie ;)
<marioczek> bo sprawa jest taka ze mam kopie z windowsa swojej stronki
<marioczek> i musze ja jakos na localhoscie uruchomic na ubuntu
<TheNumb> marioczek: apacz i pehape ;]
<TheNumb> Styknie.
<marioczek> zrobilem html baze mysql ale nie wiem co dalej z tymi uzytkownikami
<lisu> marioczek: apache na windowsie miałeś?
<Wizard> lisu: są tacy, co nawet na prd tak mają
<Wizard> znudzeni życiem :>
<lisu> prd?
<marioczek> nom
<Wizard> produkcji
<Wizard> w sensie wystawiony na świat komp na windowsie xp np.
<TheNumb> winter: eee tam, lepsze IIS
<Wizard> i robi za cmsa firemki z dupy
<lisu> Wizard: nie strasz x)
<winter> ...
<Wizard> nie znam iis
<lisu> Wizard: totalny brak mózgu.
<TheNumb> Wizard: na windozie, IIS
<Wizard> winter: weno zmień ten nick, bo nas mylą
<winter> sam se zmień
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> Fujarki...
<Wizard> marioczek: czytałeś dokumentację mod_php?
<Wizard> tam jest pewnie napisane jak to włączyć
<winTheNumb> Teraz mnie też będą mylili :3
<Wizard> btw, działa ci php w ogóle?
 * winter ogląda ślub książęcej pary na youtube
<PushUpek> dobra idę zobaczyć czy wygrałem kupon u buka ;D bo obstawiłem, że Kate wyjdzie nago do ołtarza ;D
<wiTheNumb> winter: a daj kutwa spokój ;f
<marioczek> no blad jest
<marioczek> tak jest w poradniku napisane
<marioczek> 'eraz domyślnie pod adresem http:///~phpmyadmin powinien być panel zarządzania bazą MySQL. Aktualnie nie będzie on jednak działał, ponieważ PHP dla użytkowników jest wyłączone. Oraz same strony użytkowników nie pozostały włączone poprzez uruchomienie odpowiedniego modułu. '
<wiTheNumb> marioczek: jakiś poradnik z dupy masz.
<marioczek> koles zrobil caly poradnik ale nie dokonczyl tak to wyglada
<marioczek> powinienem miec phpmyadmin ale nie bedzie dzialal x)
<wiTheNumb> Idiota.
 * lisu ma zombie proces na serwerku, kuźwa, muszę to ubić, tylko jak zabić coś, co nie działa x) hehe
<manio> gronx: Wizard: telepathy-sunshine - gg w empathy
<TheNumb> Fuj, fuj, fuj, fuj, FUJ!
<TheNumb> Empathy to zuo.
<marioczek> a ja w ubuntu narazie jestem lama i nie wiem o co chodzi zeby php dzialalo
<Wizard> marioczek: poszukaj opisu konfiguracji mod_php, a nie jakiś gejowych poradników
<Wizard> poradnik to jest domowy ;P
<lisu> marioczek: google: ubuntu apache php
<Wizard> ej, czujecie, artykuł w Poradnik Domowym, lamp w kuchni :D
<tomasz> zapytaj tutaj profesionalistow a nie tam w poradniku szukasz :D
<lisu> Wizard: lol
<PushUpek> najprościej, to na forum ubuntu poszukać, pewnie wałkowany temat z miliard razy ;D
<Wizard> zapewne
<marioczek> nie wiem juz sie tak zamotalem w tym ze hoho
<Wizard> bo ludzie zamiast przeczytać dokumentację, to biadolą
<lisu> marioczek: przecież to proste to to
<marioczek> a patrzyles na ten poradnik ?
<Wizard> ogólnie, marioczek, jeśli ci życie miłe, to daruj sobie phpmyadmin :S
<lisu> instalujesz po kolei i praktycznie z automatu masz
<marioczek> http://www.zaradni.pl/porada/1303,jak_na_ubuntu_server_uruchomic_swoj_wlasny_serwer_www_cz_3
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63h4u68> (at www.zaradni.pl)
<marioczek> ja uzywalem tego poradniku
<lisu> phpmyadmin jest czasem przydatny (dla początkujących)
<TheNumb> Daruj sobie strony takie jak zaradni ;]
<marioczek> zrobilem wszystko co kazal razem z tym skryptem
<TheNumb> Albo spryciarze
 * lisu nie ma juz zombi na serwerku
<TheNumb> lisu: x_X
<lisu> TheNumb: dokładnie, ... dobiłem.
<marioczek> to juz nie wiem co robic
<marioczek> ;p
<lisu> marioczek: a co chcesz zrobic?
<marioczek> uruchomic strone na ubuntu
<TheNumb> kupę
<lisu> marioczek: niech zgadnę, html + php + mysql ?
<marioczek> tak
<TheNumb> marioczek: jedyna rada, ucz się pythona :3
<lisu> marioczek: chwila, lognę się na swój, co prawda na squeezie, ale konfig chyba taki sam idzie pod ubuntu.
<kichawa> ma ktos ubu11.04 na vboxie ?
<lisu> kichawa: mam na stałe.
<lisu> marioczek: masz u siebie katalog /etc/php5 ?
<marioczek> tak
<lisu> LOL, Wizard co ty tak z tą prd?
<lisu> e kurde sorki przesunęło mi sie
<lisu> nie doczytałem
<gronx> manio, zaraz będzie mi działać dzięki
<lisu> marioczek: zainstalowane php5?
<marioczek> tak
<marioczek> wszystko mam zainstalowane
<marioczek> php5
<marioczek> apache itp
<marioczek> tylko koles na koncu poradnika napisal ze php5 nie bedzie dzialac bo musze zrobic dostep uzytkownika
<marioczek> czy cos takiego
<marioczek> ale nie napisal jak to zrobic
<marioczek> ;p
<lisu> php5-mysql jest?
<lisu> marioczek: w /etc/apache2/mods-enabled masz podlinkowane php5.conf i php5.load?
<marioczek> nie mam mods-enabled
<lisu> hmm, chwila, a poinstalowane masz apache2-(tutaj z jakimś przełącznikiem mods, albo php5, albo coś takiego?)
<Wizard> dammit
<Wizard> czasami java mnie rozbraja prostotą i przejrzystością
<marioczek> mam apatche2
<marioczek> normalnie html dziala pisze it works itp
<marioczek> zrobilem wszystko to co tutaj napisal
<marioczek> http://www.zaradni.pl/porada/1303,jak_na_ubuntu_server_uruchomic_swoj_wlasny_serwer_www_cz_3
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63h4u68> (at www.zaradni.pl)
<lisu> marioczek: libapache2-mod-php i libapache2-mod-php5filter  jest?
<Wizard> ubuntu ma jakiś metapakiet lamp
<Wizard> iirc
<marioczek> moge jakos to w terminalu sprawdzic?
<Wizard> albo i nie
<lisu> Wizard: wiem, ale ja instalowałem na debianie, wiec wiekszosc ręcznie dłubałem.
<Wizard> marioczek: dpkg -l | grep nazwa
<lisu> albo apt-cache search część_nazwy_pakietu?
<Wizard> no ale to nie pokaże mu czy jest zainstalowany
<lisu> tfu, kurde
<lisu> właśnie
<Wizard> btw, marioczek, jak nie umiesz się bawić w terminalu, o w ubuntu jest wygodny program synaptic
<lisu> to szuka w dostępnych
<Wizard> tam możesz szukać, czytać, sprawdzać
<Wizard> wypróbuj
<tomasz> synaptic dobra rzecz :D
<marioczek> za duzo piszecie na raz wszystko mi sie miesza ;p
<Wizard> lol
<lisu> marioczek: tylko tego synapica odpalaj albo gksu albo sudo, w zależności z czego odpalasz ;)
<Wizard> to już nie mój problem ;P
<marioczek> z terminala to sudo sytnapic ?
<TheNumb> marioczek: ta
<lisu> yap
<marioczek> ok mam sprawdze czy sa te pakiety
<marioczek> libapache2-mod-php5 jest
<lisu> marioczek: php5-mysql?
<Wizard> no, to kwestia ustawienia w httpd.conf, czy jak to się tam nazywam
<Wizard> marioczek: ja ostatni raz miałem do czynienia z httpd wieki temu
<Wizard> teraz to tylko jboss i jboss ;p
<marioczek> jak chce to drugie instalowac chce mi usunac php5
<lisu> dokładnie, musisz znaleźć plik w którym apache ma config i tam dopisać do interpretowanych plików przez serwer obok: htm, html, xhtml, również php i php5
<Wizard> a z tego co pamiętam, to fastcgi z php było szybsze od mod_php
<Wizard> lisu: potwierdź, bo nie jestem na czasie
<marioczek> jest jakis latwiejszy sposob na odpalenie stronki ?
<marioczek> na localhoscie
<lisu> Wizard: nie wiem, nie stawiałem serwera na takie obciążenia, bo do rzeczy których używam wystarczy mi mod_php
<lisu> marioczek: ja tam daaawno temu w synapticu zaznaczałem apacha php mysql i samo zależności dociągało
<marioczek> sciaga mi php5
<marioczek> mysqla
<lisu> marioczek: hmm, a masz może apache-utils?
<lisu> marioczek: to jak nie miałeś php5 to jak chciałeś odpalić skrypty?
<marioczek> mam
<marioczek> dobra mam wszystko co wymieniles
<marioczek> myslalem ze w poradniku koles wszystko opisal
<marioczek> a jednak nie
<lisu> marioczek: teraz weź utwórz w /var/www plik index.php i wpisz w nim: <?php    [tutaj sobie wyenteruj] phpinfo();  ?>
<tomasz> zna ktos jakas alternatywe dla microemulator java pod linux ?
<tomasz> zeby odpalic opera mini ?
<lisu> tomasz: java pod linuchem kiepsko stoi, kiedyś próbowałem... coś pokombinować, ledwo do przeglądarki się chciała doinstalować.
<tomasz> bo narazie to przez wine jade
<tomasz> ale myslalem ze cos i na ubuntu znajde
<tomasz> a opera mini swietna sprawa jesli chodzi o net w 3g :D
<lisu> po cholere odpalasz opere przez wine? przeciez w repo chyba jest... a juz bardziej prawdopodobne, ze paczki są.
<tomasz> opera mini w javie ?
<tomasz> i to o mini 4.2
<lisu> aha, w javie, w ten deseń
<tomasz> noo ta komorkowa
<Wizard> tomasz: javame sdk ma chyba jakiś emulator
<TheNumb> tomasz: chyba, że ta na iOS, to ona jest w Objective-C.
<Wizard> na bank netbeans miał
<tomasz> ma mega dobre pakowanie stron
<tomasz> taki onet 50-100kb zajmuje
<Wizard> w dużej operze też to jest, tryb turbo
<lisu> tomasz: jest coś takiego, java - jre, czy coś takiego
<tomasz> a nie pare megsow
<jacekowski> ja mam opere mini w C
<jacekowski> na N900
<Wizard> lisu: jre nie umie j2me, iirc
<tomasz> lisu mimo ze tryb turbo to i tak zre duzo wiecej
<jacekowski> Wizard: umie z odpowiednimi opcjami
<marioczek> co mam w nawiasy wstawic ?
<marioczek> lisu
<lisu> Wizard: ja tam nie wiem, ja od javy jak od ognia ... z daleka.
<lisu> marioczek: w jakie nawiasy?
 * Wizard zerka na wszystkie javy, co ma teraz odpalone
<Wizard> lisu: ja w javie piszę za chleb i piwo
<tomasz> no ja tez ogolnie aby to j2me uzywam
<marioczek> <?php    [tutaj sobie wyenteruj] phpinfo();  ?>
<lisu> marioczek: aha, nawiasy wywal, i enter wstaw
<lisu> ładniej będzie wyglądac x)
<lisu> marioczek:  jak juz to poinstalowałeś, odpowiednie prawa nadaj plikowi index.php, próbuj odpalić przeglądarke i wstukaj 127.0.0.1
<marioczek> dobra mam
<tomasz> aa nie jest zle
<tomasz> na necie cos tam jest nawet
<marioczek> It works!
<marioczek> This is the default web page for this server.
<marioczek> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<tomasz> microemulator smiga tez nativnie pod ubuntu
<marioczek> w var www mam index.html i index.php
 * Wizard niezorientowany w j2me
<lisu> marioczek: wywal index.htm i index.php zamiast tego
<tomasz> trzeba tylko java sdk sciagnac
<marioczek> przeciez kazales mi w var/www zrobic index.php
<lisu> marioczek: tak.
<lisu> dlatego: rm /var/www/index.html
<lisu> marioczek: a dokładniej: sudo rm /var/www/index.html
<marioczek> wiem wiem
<marioczek> ja robie rm index.html
<marioczek> bo jestem w katalogu ciagle x) szprytny lis ze mnie
<marioczek> ;p
<lisu> no i jak w /var/www będziesz miał tylko index.php próbuj przeglądarke na localhoście odpalić
<marioczek> o
<marioczek> wyskoczylo mi php
<marioczek> PHP Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3
<lisu> jak zobaczysz tabelkę, jest dobrze
<marioczek> tak mam
<marioczek> : D
<tomasz> onet 130kb w operze mini z grafika
<lisu> luks, zobacz sobie jeszcze czy dobrze php ci mysla łapie i jesteś w domu
<lisu> mysql'a... miało być.
<marioczek> jak to sprawdzic ?
<lisu> ctrl+ f mysql
<lisu> ... w przeglądarce ;f
<Wizard> potem jeszcze tylko dzień roboty nad zabezpieczeniami + godzinę na firewall
<Wizard> ;P
<marioczek> nie znajduje
<lisu> marioczek: zainstaluj php5-mysql
<lisu> ... jakoś musisz się łączyć z bazą mysql...
<marioczek> mam zainstalowane
<tomasz> a wie ktos jak zablokowac dostep do netu danej aplikacji ?
<lisu> ... robiłeś restart apacha?
<marioczek> chyba nie ;p
<lisu> tomasz: firewallem?
<lisu> marioczek: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<tomasz> no mam firewalla ale nie wiem gdzie sa te opcje
<tomasz> mam firestartera
<lisu> tomasz: co to za seksownego firewalla masz?
<marioczek> juz
<lisu> marioczek: a serwer myslq odpalony?
<marioczek> dobra pojawilo sie mysql
<gronx_> miał ktoś taki problem z nowym ubuntu i unity że mu się robił biały ekran i można było tylko myszką ruszać?
<marioczek> na localhoscie
<tomasz> lisu,  a jaki polecasz ?
<tomasz> jest jakis dobry firewall ?
<lisu> tomasz: imienniku mój, iptables.
<Wizard> pf!
<tomasz> no to wiem ze iptables ale gui dobre do tego ;)
<Wizard> iptables ma zjebaną konfifurację
<Wizard> a pf roxi
<Wizard> stary grat gigabitowe łącze i 400 użytkowników uciągał
<Wizard> tylko mu trza było sieciówki za kupę kasy włożyć
<lisu> e tam, czemu, jak dobrze sobie napiszesz, to iptables ładnie chodzi. ostatnio robiłem firewallka i bardzo ładnie śmiga.
<marioczek> dobra lisu
<marioczek> to wszystko ?
<lisu> marioczek: a co ci więcej trzeba? phpmyadmin?
<tomasz> lisu a co napisales?
<marioczek> moge wrzucic juz scypta do var/www i bedzie dzialac ?
<TheNumb> http://frexxx.soup.io/post/127615328/YouTube-Death-metal-vocal-exercises
<Wizard> dobre to jest
<tomasz> jest jakis dobry poradnik do iptables ?
<marioczek> phpmyadmin raczej nie potrzebne bo po co
<Wizard> mnóstwo
<Wizard> marioczek: obadaj squirell sql
<marioczek> ?
<lisu> marioczek: próbuj, ale nie wiem co to za skrypt?
<Wizard> jak potrzebujesz czegoś do motania z bazą
<Wizard> to to jest narzędzie dla ciebie
<Wizard> oracle sqldeveloper też ma pluginy do mysqla, ale są słabe
<marioczek> no wlasnie potrzebuje baze do kont
<lisu> oracle to całkiem niezła baza, ... płatna z tego co wiem chyba
<TheNumb> lisu: ta
<tomasz> a na iptables jestem w stanie wykryc kazdy ruch?
<Wizard> no płatna i to sporo
<Wizard> tomasz: tak
<Wizard> i kontrolować go
<tomasz> Wizard,  nawet jak by mnie ktos hackowal :P
<Wizard> ale jak chcesz mieć monitoring ruchu, to snort jest dobry
<lisu> tomasz: wykryć? chłopie, jak dobrze pokonfigurujesz, to jest GOD on LAN! :D
<tomasz> ok lookne snorta
<marioczek> nie kumam
<marioczek> japiernicze
<tomasz> ogolnie chcialem miec mozliwosc blokowania apliacji
<Wizard> no to nie badaj snorta
<Wizard> nie wiem czy jest jakiś taki "windziany
<Wizard>  firewall
<marioczek> musze miec baze danych
<marioczek> jaka jest najprostrza?
<tomasz> uzywam teraz firestartera i tez moge widziec co sie laczy z netem
<lisu> tomasz: jak chcesz aplikacje banować, to proxy squid, oznaczaj sobie ramki, ale to nie jest robota na 1 wieczór tylko raczej na pare miesięcy.
<tomasz> ale troche ubogo ogolnie
<tomasz> a moge wszystko zbanowac i dac pozniej dostep do niektorych ?
<lisu> marioczek: mysql jest całkiem prościutkie i banalne wręcz.
<tomasz> jak w windzie? ;)
<lisu> tomasz: taka jest rola firewalla chyba... chyba ze sie myle i o czyms nie wiem. o0
<marioczek> no przeciez instalowalem mto myslql-php5
<marioczek> to powinienem miec gdzies ta baze :>
<lisu> dobra zmykam, luserów pomęczyć ;>
<tomasz> zobacze w centrum moz ebedzie jakis firewall
<lisu> marioczek: ty masz serwer baz, a bazy sam sobie musisz potworzyć, ale to osobny rozdział
<lisu> zmykam o/
<tomasz> ale ten iptables musi miec mase opcji
<tomasz> skoro nie ma gui zeby wszystko obsluzyc
<TheNumb> tomasz: man iptables
<TheNumb> `g man iptables
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: iptables(8) - Linux man page: <http://linux.die.net/man/8/iptables>
<tomasz> 2174 strony heh
<tomasz> a 11.04 ma nowszy iptables ?
<tomasz> ja mam 1.4.4 na 10.10
<TheNumb> numb@numb-laptop:~$ iptables --version
<TheNumb> iptables v1.4.10
<tomasz> oo
<winter> w00t
<winter> xp mi bsodował na podczas ślubu królewskiego
<tomasz> hehe
<TheNumb> winter: szatan
<winter> możliwe
<tomasz> blad w sterownikach
<tomasz> albo sie ktos wbil
<tomasz> jak mi sie kumpel na xp wbil i sie odlaczyl to tez Blue screen :D
<winter> pierdolisz tam
<tomasz> i po systemie :D
<tomasz> a sie smialem ze sie nie wbije bo mialem jakis tam tani firewall heh
<tomasz> ale wracajac do tematu to nie ogarne raczej szybko tego iptables
<jacekowski> podstawy sa proste
<revisited> tomasz sa generatory iptables ulatwiajace troche ustawienia
<tomasz> a to sie tworzy jakis plik iptables ?
<winter> przynajmniej jak się przebootowałem na linuksa to okazało się, że flash działą wydajniej na pingwinie
<tomasz> jak to sie konfiguruje
<tomasz> mi flash dziala gorzej na ubuntu
<tomasz> na fullscreen sie filmy tna
<winter> na xp korzystał tylko z jednego rdzenia, na archu działa na 2
<revisited> http://iptables.rzeźniczak.pl/  tomasz
<tomasz> xp tez uzywa 2 rdzeni
<winter> no nie używał
<tar-gz> a ja chyba wróce do debiana
<winter> wyobraź sobie, że umiem korzystać z taskmgr
<TheNumb> tar-gz: powaliło? :O
<revisited> tomasz plus to http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=613705#p613705
<Wizard> o_O
<revisited> i mozna opanowac
<tar-gz> poważnie- debian chyba będzie najodpowiedniejszy
<tomasz> winter,  dlaczego nie? mi uzywa normalnie
<TheNumb> Dlaczego w experimentalu jest xorg 1.10.1 ;(
<winter> nie będę się z tobą kłucił
<winter> ...
<TheNumb> Kłucił :D
<tomasz> oo dzieki za stronke
<tomasz> wyglada w miare zjadliwie
<tomasz> klocil :P
<tomasz> a co znaczy polecenie touch ?
<TheNumb> `g man touch
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: man page touch section 1: <http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/touch/>
<tar-gz> touch generuje plik ;-)
<winter>  ó*
<TheNumb> tar-gz: też
<tomasz> aaa ok
<tomasz> bo cos mi sie z dotykiem skojarzyl :D
<tar-gz> TheNumb: a co mam postawic?
<winter> bo to po angielsku "dotknij"
<TheNumb> tar-gz: to co lubisz.
<tomasz> wiec sobie myslalem co to moze znaczyc w linuxie :D
<tar-gz> TheNumb: nic nie lubie wszystko ssie
<Wizard> turbina% touch /dupa
<Wizard> touch: nie można dotknąć `/dupa': Brak dostępu
<Wizard>  :/
<tar-gz> sudo can everything xD
<tomasz> hehe
<tomasz> sudo maso :D
<TheNumb> tar-gz: to postaw  win 7
<tomasz> a uzywal ktos firewall builder ?
<tar-gz> TheNumb: no co ty zaslaby komp
<tar-gz> a słaby
<tar-gz> za*
<Wizard> tomasz: ja, do dupy jest
<grappas> a who oznacza kto ;p
<tomasz> Wizard,  czemu ?
<Wizard> bo mi się nie podobał
<Wizard> generował jakieś śmieci
<tomasz> aha
<Wizard> wolałem sam napisać pf.conf
<Wizard> ja w ogóle nie lubię iptables
<tar-gz> netBSD postawie
<Wizard> o, tam jest pf
<tomasz> a jest cos innego niz iptables ?
<Wizard> pf!!!
<tar-gz> w ogole jakigoś bsd bym postawil
<Wizard> tylko nie wiem, czy jest port na looniksa
<Wizard> tar-gz: ja lubię opena
<tar-gz> openbsd?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> chociaż najwięcej robiłem na freebsd
<tar-gz> un mo dziury bo efbijaj zapłaciło piniondze za dziure we ftym łopen byesde
<tomasz> jak wyswietlic w iptables ruch ?
<tar-gz> połóź penisa na touchpadzie
<tomasz> noo
<tomasz> i nadal nie ma
<tomasz> ale kursor ozyl
<tar-gz> Wizard: ja nawet fbsd nie postawie
<TheNumb> tar	boś cipcia
<tar-gz> sabayona albo sida trza będzie pierdziuchnąć
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ^
<tar-gz> TheNumb: wiem. I nie moge penisa na touchpadzie połóźyć ;-(
<tomasz> jak nie bedzie stal to sie zmiesci D:
<Wizard> tar-gz: czemu?
<tar-gz> Wizard: czemu nie postawie czy czemu nie mogę położyć penisa na touchpadzie?
<Wizard> czemu nie postawisz
<tar-gz> bo nie umiem
<TheNumb> Wizard: bo cipcia
<TheNumb> :3
<tar-gz> a mauale są tak napisane,że zrozumieć nic nie można
<TheNumb> tar-gz: to postaw ikspeka
<tar-gz> manuale
<TheNumb> tar-gz: lol, ja postawiłem freebsd w 20 minut bez tutoriali.
<tar-gz> TheNumb: a ty se postaw kloca na klate
<tomasz> lol
<TheNumb> tar-gz: czytaj komunikaty i rób wszystko po kolei.
<tar-gz> TheNumb: ale ja ich nie rozumiem
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ano tak...
<tar-gz> i to jest ten probem
<TheNumb> O tym zapomniałem.
<tomasz> a nie ma wersji polskiej ?
<tar-gz> tomasz: no
<tar-gz> no jest, ale ja po polsku też nie rozumiem
<tomasz> wszystko w usa pisza a pozniej tak jest heh
<tomasz> polak by cos polskiego napsial o !
<tar-gz> kozio linux nie jest/był z USA pisany
<tar-gz> tomasz: masz PLD
<tar-gz> był Aurox, KateOS i dużo innych
<tomasz> oo
<tar-gz> Jazz
<winter> w00t, 84°C na procu
<tomasz> i po polsku caly?
<tar-gz> Jazz Linux byl też
<tar-gz> nie
<tar-gz> ale przez polaków napisany
<tar-gz> a PLD nawet nie zainstalujesz
<tomasz> to czemu nie po polsku ?
<tar-gz> lol ...
<tomasz> jak nie po polsku to nie instaluje
<tar-gz> no żeby więcej osób mogło go zainstalować?
<TheNumb> Zachciało mi się zupki mlecznej po ogórkowej...
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy będzie sranie <:
<tar-gz> TheNumb: miłego srania
<tomasz> tar-gz, ale skoro przez polakow to dla polakow powinno byc
<tar-gz> ale jest niski odsetek zainteresowanych
<tomasz> ok z/w odpalam kubuntu na probe :D
<tar-gz> tomasz: lol ...
<tomasz> tar-gz,  no wlasnie niski w polsce bylo by wiecej
<tar-gz> idź odpalaj te kubuntu
<tar-gz> bo pieprzysz od rzeczy
<tomasz> musze kupic wiecej pendrivow :D
<TheNumb> tomasz: ja mam 4 i za mało ;f
<tomasz> bo juz mi ich brakuje na te dystrybucje :D
<tomasz> noo
<tomasz> 15zl 2gb to kilka moge dokupic
<tomasz> ok z/w
<tar-gz> to nagraj pendrive a po testach go wyczyść?
<tomasz> Cześć
<tomasz> ale te kubuntu jest dziwneee
<TheNumb> hahah :D
<tomasz> TheNumb: a Ty jesteś po polsku napisany?
<TheNumb> tomasz: deutsch!
<tomasz> DAJ PENDRAJVAAAA
<TheNumb> sp*erdalaj
<TheNumb> fbsd% make love
<TheNumb> Not war.
<tomasz> ;-D
<TheNumb> fbsd% make peace
<TheNumb> make: don't know how to make peace. Stop
<tomasz> So why you don't use fbsd?
<TheNumb> tomasz: don't you <- w takiej kolejności ;p
<tomasz> ej ja napisałem coś po angielsku! Zainstaluje PLD
<TheNumb> Tak lepiej brzmi.
<tomasz> TheNumb: ;-D w nosie to mam. Jestem kozakiem z kubuntu
<TheNumb> tomasz: ;f
<TheNumb> tomasz: greg koval też ma kubuntu.
<tomasz> ale ja mam je po polsku!
<TheNumb> On też.
<tomasz> ;-((
<TheNumb> http://konqiklub.ubucentrum.net/2011/04/kubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-juz-dostepny.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3b4pyuw> (at konqiklub.ubucentrum.net)
<tomasz> To znaczy, że juz nie jestem fajowski?
<TheNumb> tomasz: ujowy
<tomasz> ;-(
<tomasz> TheNumb: Już nie jesteś moim kolegom! Foooooch!
<winter> kurwa, nie oglądam tego dalaej, prze chwilą tak zatrzaskało w głośnikach, że myślałem, że się postram
<winter> akurat po "let us pray"
<winter> myślałem, że hw mi siada
<tomasz> winter: a co ty oglądałeś?
<winter> ślub williama i catherine
<tomasz>  kto to jest?
<winter> na windzie padł bsod
<winter> tomasz: para książęca
<winter> brytyjska
<winter> tomasz: zmień nicka spowrotem
<tomasz> a kto udzielaślubu? papierz?
<winter> LoL
<winter> nie, nie papierz :-D
<tomasz> a kto?
<winter> jakiś anglikański klecha
<winter> tomasz: przecierz to nie katolicy
<Wizard> dobrze, że nie królowa
<winter> ż*
<tomasz> a książęce to takie piwko jest u nas w sklepie
<TheNumb> Się znaleźli dysowcy...
<Wizard> w sumie to ona jest głową kościoła anglikańskiego ;P
<PushUpek> Wizard: byłaby bania jakby ona udzielała ;D
<tomasz> ja nigdy nie wiedziałem niczyjej głowy w kościele
<PushUpek> pewnie w South Parku by cisnęli z tego przez pół roku ;D
<winter> a właśnie
<winter> nowy odcinek SP
<PushUpek> jest już?
<tomasz> winter: to te piwko jest z angli?
<winter> jest
<tomasz> taaaaak?
<winter> szachid, spierdalaj
<tomasz> ;-DD
<tomasz_> ah kubuntu nie dla mnie
<tomasz_> albo nie na moj sprzet
<tomasz> dlaczego?
<tomasz> acha
<tomasz_> bo muli kompa
<tomasz_> nie dziala mi plynnie
<tomasz> a lubuntu próbowałeś?
<tomasz_> nie
<tomasz> to spróbuj
<tomasz> tomasz_:  jak masz na imię?
<tomasz_> tomasz? :D
<tomasz> ale jak TY masz na imię?
<BlessJah> skickujcie ich obu
<BlessJah> prewencyjnie
<tomasz_> a czemu ?
<tomasz_> ja tu juz caly dzien siedze
<tomasz> no właśnie
<tomasz> no właśnie1
<tomasz> nie bo ja Tu siedze!
<tomasz_> nie dziala mi strona lubuntu
<tomasz_> Ty nawet ip nie masz a ja mam heh
<tomasz> tomasz_: zza to ja mam musg!
<tomasz> i mi chodzi kubuntu po pokoju!
<BlessJah> tomasz, tomasz_: omówcie te kwestje na query
<tomasz_> to juz chyba od kompa zalezy
<tomasz_> zreszta koniec dyskusji o
<tomasz> BlessJah: a jak Ty masz na imię?
<harloczek> a xubuntu?
<tomasz_> xubuntu nie probowalem bo mi sie nie zaciaglo
<harloczek> ok
<tomasz_> ale lubuntu wyglada ciekawie
<tomasz_> i moze faktycznie light desktop
<tomasz> no bo jest na lxde?
<tomasz_> a duzo lzejszy od xfce ?
<harloczek> właśnie chciałem obadać, którąś z tych lżejszych dystrybucji: lubuntu, albo xubuntu
<tomasz> tomasz_: taa
<tomasz_> i wsumie ma wyglad ustawiony tak jak u mnie gnome
<Admc> heh
<tomasz_> caly pasek na dole
<Admc> co za zbieg okoliczności
<TheNumb> Admc: ?
<tomasz> tomasz_: kiedy ty zrozumiesz, że możesz sobie sam dowolnie konfigurować gui ...
<tomasz_> Admc,  jaki?
<tomasz_> no wiem ze moge dlatego w gnome sobie zmienilem w ubuntu
<Admc> no ważne
<Admc> nie*
<tomasz_> a widze ze lxde ma domyslnie tak
<tomasz_> niestety lubuntu.net nie dziala mi stronka
<TheNumb> tomasz_: gdybyś umiał używać googli
<TheNumb> http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/p/downloads.html
<tomasz_> oo dzieki :)
<tomasz_> moze faktycznie na lxde sie przerzuce
<PushUpek> dobra South Park mnie pozamiatało ;D
<PoKrAk> sa juz napisy ??
<PushUpek> nie
<PushUpek> ;D
<PoKrAk> :/ lee to mam lenia
<PushUpek> jutro pewnie będą, bo na napisy24 jest napisane, że 60% jest przetłumaczone ;D
<PushUpek> ale epicko pojechali po apple ;D
<PoKrAk> na napi tez nie ma
<PoKrAk> to family guy`a zapodam
<Quintasan> \o/
<PushUpek> buahah ale abiturienci pod balkonem u mnie pokotem leżą skuci ;D
<Admc> heh, przechodziłem przed lustrem to zauważyłem że wyglądam jak rasowy linuxowiec
<Admc> no może brakuje mi okularów
<PushUpek> znaczy co? w lustrze się nie mieścisz i można warkoczyki na brodzie zaplatać?:>
<Admc> koszulka z logiem ubuntu, nieogolony, nieostrzyżony, szopa na głowie uczesana przez wiatr
<shpaq> Admc: i czym się chwalisz?
<shpaq> ;/
<Wizard> shpaq: ;P
<Wizard> cześć
<moozg> A masz brązowe sandały założone na szare skarpetki?
<shpaq> Wizard: siema
<shpaq> albo się nie ma
<Admc> akurat mam pięcioletnie kapcie ze zdartym materiałem
<Admc> mógłbym się ogarnąć ale mi się nie chce :D
<shpaq> hmmm, na #g-pl więcej ludzi niż tutaj
 * shpaq wonders what happened
<Admc> wyszło Ubutnu 11.04
<Admc> ;P
<shpaq> so?
<moozg> Admc: No, to ślicznie, czas podrywać lachony
<Wizard> shpaq: zobaczyli chłam i ucielki na parcha
<moozg> A w tym nowym ubuntu coś napradę fajnego jest oprócz unity, czy tylko standardowe aktualizacje programów na nowe?
<Wizard> a na gentoo stała ekipa wyznawców, nie?
<Admc> moozg, nic nie ma
<Wizard> moozg: jak zwykle, nic ciekawego
<Admc> moozg, a użytkowniczki linuxa w ogóle istnieją istnieją?
<Admc> ehh
<moozg> Admc: hmm, a do łóżka potrzebna koniecznie linuxiara? Ładną windziarkę wypchniesz za drzwi? :-)
<Admc> heh
<Admc> nie, tak tylko pytam
<moozg> Jak nic nowego, to właściwie nie ma po co aktualizować :(
<Admc> ja pierd...
<Admc> ktoś nazwał swojego psa linux
<shpaq> Wizard: more or less, trochę się mordy pozmieniały
<Admc> na dobrychprogramach się chwalić
<Admc> ł*
<shpaq> Admc: istnieją
<shpaq> nawet kilka znam
<shpaq> z czego jedną nawet ładną
<Wizard> linux do budy!
<shpaq> eee
<Wizard> zbutować linuksa nabiera nowego znaczenia :D
<shpaq> moje gentoo ciągle działa
<shpaq> lol
<TheNumb> shpaq: a co, nie używasz już giento?
<Admc> o lol
<Admc> wywaliło pół sieci furnet
<TheNumb> Who cares...
<shpaq> TheNumb: używam
<tomasz> ten internet to dziala coraz wolniej
<Admc> tomasz, to go pogoń
<tomasz> kiedys na modemie sciagalem pare minut program na dyskietce a teraz sciagam poltorej godziny na CD
<EsmD> poltorej godziny? O.o
<EsmD> to ty chyba nadal masz modem...
<EsmD> z ta sama predkoscia
<tomasz> nie
<tomasz> 1mb lacze aby
<tomasz> dyskietka leci 14s
<Wizard> tomasz: kiedyś programy potrzebne do pracy działały na 20MHz cpu
<Wizard> i wcale nie miały jakoś mniej możliwości
<Wizard> a dzisiaj?
<Admc> ja mam 2 Mb/s i mi mało
<Wizard> jak tylko w lapku dojebią ramu, to zaraz następny windows potrzebuje 2 razy tyle
<Admc> netia twierdzi że mogę mieć 2 Mb/s a tp że 20 Mb/s
<kklimonda`> Wizard: kiedyś świat był prostszy ;)
<tomasz> heh
<tomasz> swiat sie musi rozwijac i napedzac gospodarke
<tomasz> niekoniecznie z sensem byle sie sprzedawalo
<Wizard> no
<tomasz> a wiecie o tej opcji w nowym chrome ?
<tomasz> wyswietl strony dzialajce w tle
<Admc> coś w stylu tab scope z firefoxa?
<tomasz> pokazuje procesy predkosc poszczegolnego polaczenia i ile zajmuje pamieci
<tomasz> i ile zuzywa procka
<TheNumb> tomasz: jaaaa i co ci to daje?
<tomasz> no widze ktora karta jest otwarta i bez sensu ram zabiera
<TheNumb> No i?
<tomasz> no i wiem ktore zamknac a ktore nie ma sensu
<TheNumb> Bez tego jakoś sobie radziłeś, co nie?
<tomasz> no wylaczalem cala przegladarke :D
<DaZ> ale fajne jest [;
<Admc> o kurde
<Admc> w dobach kiedy komputery mają standardowo 4 GB ram to rzeczywiście przydatna funkcja
<tomasz> moj ma 1gb
<tomasz> i szybko sie zapycha
<DaZ> ja tam mam dwa.
<tomasz> i ta opcja statystyki dla nerdow :D
<tomasz> a nerd to przeciez znaczy glupek i gamon , albo kujon :D
<tomasz> i tak oficjalnie daja taka opcje heh dziwne
<DaZ> iks de
<Kwpolska> tomasz: oficjalnie? e tam
<Kwpolska> tomasz: oni to biora z projektu chromium
<Admc> dla mnie te "żarty" googla są żałosne a nie śmieszne
<nemek> też mieliście problem z ustawieniem punktów montowania dla istniejących partycji podczas instalacji 11.04?
<tomasz> no oficjalnie w chrom opcja 'statystyki dla nerdow'
<Admc> nemek, nie
<nemek> a miałeś możliwość recznego wpisania np. /media/c itp?
<DaZ> tomasz: a to jest od 11, czy wcześniej?
<tomasz> nie wiem ja mam teraz 11 i zobaczylem ta opcje
<DaZ> e, to nie chce mi sie teraz tego kompilować
<nemek> bo w moim instalatorze nic nie da sie wpisać w tym polu, jedynie wybrać z listy a tam jest dla ntfs: /dos i /windows
<Kwpolska> nemek: przestaw potem recznie na /windows
<Kwpolska> /media/windows*
<tomasz> a co znaczy 'teleportowane kozy' w chrome?
<Admc> hehe
<Admc> http://applefobia.blox.pl/2011/03/MacBook-Pro-kastrat-z-zaparciem.html
<Admc> polecam, można się pośmiać
<nemek> Kwpolska, no i własnie o to chodzi że sie recznie nie da :)
<tomasz> wie ktos, dotyczy to kart ?
<nemek> zazwyczaj wpisywałem recznie a tu zonk
<Admc> nemek, a o to ci chodziło
<Admc> chyba się nie dało
<Admc> ale mi to nie przeszkadza bo ja mam tylko / i /home
<sidjestgit> to prawda ze ubu 11.4 o ponad 10% szybciej drenuje baterie ?(ze ma wiekszy apetyt na prad niz 10.10? )
<nemek> Admc, no ale to jest bezsens, owszem zrobie sobie to recznie w fstab i bedzie po krzyku ale troche mi czas marnują...
<Kwpolska> nemek: vim /etc/fstab
<Kwpolska> sidjestgit: 11.04 ssie o ponad 100% bardziej
<nemek> Kwpolska, odp, wyżej :)
<tomasz> co ssie bardziej ?
<Admc> sidjestgit, tak
<Admc> to wina regresji w jądrze linux
<tomasz> bo uzywa akceleracje tak samo jak win 7 do glass
<sysek> KONIEC !
<Admc> zapraszam na phoronixa po więcej szczegłół
<Admc> w*
<Admc> ale mnie to denerwuje
<sidjestgit> daj linka jak mozesz
<Admc> altgr+w=ł
<Admc> kto to wymyślił?
<Kwpolska> Admc: deja vu
<tomasz> alt+l = ł
<Kwpolska> alt+w=æ
<sysek> ł
<sysek> nie rozumiem
<tomasz> ł ← alt+w
<Admc> sidjestgit: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_kernel_regress2&num=1
<sidjestgit> thx
<Admc> o Przekliniak nie działa
<sysek> u mnie nie dziala alt + w
<tomasz> µ dziwne heh
<sysek> macie jakies chinskie klawiatury
<Kwpolska> albo na US alt+w=/window 12
<tomasz> nie wiedzialem ze alt gr z innymi tez dziala
<tomasz>  
<tomasz>     hmm
<Admc> ja mam leptopa sprowadzanego z anglii chyba
<tomasz> u Was tez spacja nie znika z poczatku linii ??
<Admc> go mam symbol funta nad trójką
<Kwpolska> tomasz: nie. bo to jest font monospace.
<tomasz> rozumiem
<Kwpolska> tomasz: ja IRC-uje przez irssi.  w terminalu.
<shpaq> irssi faaaaaaaaaajne
<tomasz> a w linuxie nie dziala alt + numer ascii ?
<Admc> działa
<Wizard> działa, tylko nie wiem co produkuje
<tomasz> u mnie nie dziala hmm
<shpaq> no i czym się chwalisz?
<tomasz> na irc przynajmiej nie rusza
<Admc> musisz tylko wcisnąć crtl+shift+u
<Admc> i wpisać kod znaku w hexu
<tomasz> wywala mi u
<Dreadlish> o/
<Kwpolska> tomasz: i powinno
<Admc> no to napisz kod znaku w systemie szestnastkowym i naciśnij enter
<Kwpolska> znak dnia: 䌯
<Admc> ç
<Admc> 㑖
<winter> Kwpolska: ale mega krzak
<Dreadlish> n6
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> mój asus wrócił
<Dreadlish> :D
<Kwpolska> winter: japonskie krzaczki zawsze maja rozmiar ~1,5 znaku
<Kwpolska> chinskie tez
<winter> to japoński?
<Wizard> bo to te same?
<Kwpolska> winter: nie
<Dreadlish> ja tu widze krak
<winter> niee
<Dreadlish> krzak*
<Wizard> ja jak zwykle nie mam czcionki
<Kwpolska> ej, czemu ta *japonska* klawiatura nie pisze mi japonskich krzaczkow?
<manishe> ktos uzywa tego wynalazku 11.04?
<winter> bo masz polską mapę klawiszy?
<DaZ> manishe: nie.
<Kwpolska> winter: zmienilem na jp
<Kwpolska> カイスチツ モチモ リイセトツイル
<winter> Kwpolska: jp na 100%
<manishe> Kwpolska: wow, jak mi ladnie w irssi wyswietla:D
<Kwpolska> winter: wiem
<winter> :-D
<qermit>  
<Dreadlish> ale japońce
<Kwpolska> mam takie, такие i カチノニイ
<manishe> DaZ: wczoraj toto zainstalowalem, mialem natchnienie. skonczylem na trzecim zgloszeniu na launchpad i ucieklem stamtad...:D
<manishe> spowrotem do debiana:D
<winter> Kwpolska: ale tej katakany to chyba nie ogarniasz
<DaZ> a po co ma? :f
<winter> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ruszyć się debiana czy dalej archować?
<winter> dla lansu
<Kwpolska> winter: of course not
<Wizard> :D
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: ARCHUJ
 * Wizard to nawet się uczył japońskiego trochę
<Wizard> ale katakany już nie pamiętam
<totalizator> ばかもの
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: fanatyków nie pytałem
<winter> hiragana?
<Wizard> totalizator: to znaczy głupota?
<Wizard> dobrze myślę?
<nemek> Kwpolska, ARCH dla studentów UJ :)
<winter> po kiego wała im 3 duże alfabety do jednego języka się pytam
<totalizator> Wizard: idiota ;)
<Wizard> winter: bo żaden z nich nie jest alfabetem?
<DaZ> 私のホバークラフトは鰻でいっぱいです
<winter> lulz a czym
<winter> Wizard: to alfabety mornonie
<winter> moronie8
<winter> *
<Wizard> winter: sam jesteś moron
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: Nudzi Ci się?
<Wizard> winter: dwa sylabariusze i zestaw piktogramów
<winter> nie bo ty
<Wizard> se definicję alfabetu przeczytaj ;P
<Wizard> moronie
<DaZ> Wizard: semantyka
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: lfs odpada ;d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: gientek
<totalizator> DaZ: ;)
<Wizard> DaZ: niejeden na tym doktorat pociągnął
<DaZ> mają manu manu krzaczków i tyle
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: chakra
<Dreadlish> gentoo na atomie - raz stawiałem i wystarczy mi ;d
<Dreadlish> musiałbym mieć stage4
<Dreadlish> ...
<sysek> lol
<sysek> gentoo na atomie
<sysek> LOL
<Admc> no i?
<Dreadlish> charka mówisz?
<Dreadlish> to ide archować
<TheNumb> sysek: nfs export
<sysek> charch
<Dreadlish> sysek: co że na atomie? troche schodzi, ale nie chce mi sie teraz ;d
<winter> Wizard: nie pisza w moich materiałach czy to alfabet czy sylabiusz izestaw piktogramów
<winter> Wizard: niech ci będzie
<Wizard> winter: uczysz się?
<winter> próbowałem
<Wizard> ja się poddałem po 2 latach
<winter> ja po 2 miesiącach
<winter> ale kiedyś z chęcią bym pojechał
<winter> do japonii
<Wizard> teraz to bym się nawet w sklepie nie dogadał :D
<Wizard> w markecie nawet, liczb też już zapomniałem
<sysek> ja to bym do Moskwy pojechal
<winter> dobrze, że chociaż angielski jako tako ogarniam
<Wizard> sysek: a ja do Petersburga
<winter> ale gdyby nie te prywatne lekcje to nic bym nie umiał
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/520892/
<winter> lulz
<DaZ> dobra rosja nie jest zła
<DaZ> przynajmniej mówią po ludzku [;
 * TheNumb stawia Archera z XFCE. Na pohybel Ubuntu!
<tomasz> z lxde
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: archer?  a co to jest za idiotyczny klon?
<sysek> :o
<Kwpolska> tomasz: tylko idioci lxde uzywaja
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: oj śmieję się.
<tomasz> Kwpolska, dlaczego ?
<Kwpolska> tomasz: bo sa lepsze srodowiska, czyt. xfce
<tomasz> co znaczy lepsze?
<Kwpolska> tomasz: lxde uzywa sie tylko na sprzetach ktore potrafia nic, czyli na netbookach, ktore sa synonimem wyrazu na g.
<tomasz> uzywalem troche xfce w xubuntu
<Kwpolska> tomasz: lxde potrafi nic
<tomasz> xfce tez nie za wiele
<Kwpolska> tomasz: nie znasz sie
<tomasz> przeciez to tylko nakladka graficzna wiec nie rozumiem co by mialo wielce potrafic
<tomasz> ikony sa , terminal jest , programy chodza jak na kazdym ubuntu pewnie
<tomasz> i pewnie lxde dziala szybciej niz kde
<tar-gz> pewnie kilkakrotnie szybciej
<tar-gz> zużycie kubuntu to około 250 Mb na start przy lubuntu jest to koło 90-120
<tomasz> ubuntu z gnome 130-150
<tar-gz> nie możliwe.
<tomasz> mozliwe
<tomasz> ja mam teraz ubuntu 10.10 i tyle bierze
<tomasz> ale nie mowie unity tez fajne
<Kwpolska> a mi zre 77% z 1 gb ramu. tak, uzywam chrome.
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tomasz> chrome to zre zawsze heh
<tar-gz> chrome ładnie żre. Lżejsza jest midori.
<tomasz> jak kazda przegladarka
 * Kwpolska wolalby juz luakita
<tar-gz> midori przypomina operę troszkę.
<tomasz> najmniej bierze opera mini 4.2 ;)
<tomasz> powinna byc domyslnie w ubuntu dorzucona
<tomasz> dla netbookow z 3g
<tar-gz> nie będzie dorzucona bo to nie opensource
<tomasz> szkoda bo za free
<tomasz> i dla ludzi z 3g to prawdziwe zbawienie z limitem 5gb na internecie
<foreste> czesc
 * TheNumb pogodził się z xfce.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: gratuluje.
<Kwpolska> team xfce powinien wyslac torta do gnome
<moozg> a czy xfce lubi się z compizem?
<TheNumb> moozg: może się polubić.
<moozg> bo kilka bajerów z compiza bardzo mi do ręki pasuje
<TheNumb> moozg: a sprawdź najpierw czy xfwm tego nie ma.
<moozg> hehe, pierwszy link z gugla: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<Kwpolska> moozg: mozna uruchomic, ale z gtk-window-decorator
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/34b79d> (at xubuntublog.wordpress.com)
<moozg> :-D to samo zapodałem
<Kwpolska> moozg: nie
<Kwpolska> moozg: bot skraca linki
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: masz może jakiś ładny theme do xfce?
<TheNumb> na razie jadę na greybird
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: <tu podstaw twoj theme do gnome>
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: e tam, taki stricte xfce.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: to nie mam.
<TheNumb> Te z gnome czasem nie wyglądają jak trzeba.
<Kwpolska> xfce ma pierdyliard motywow
<Kwpolska> a ja i tak mam aurore
<moozg> jak wkleję długiego linka to automatycznie się wam skraca do tinyurl?
<Kwpolska> m	ta
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: coś ściągasz <:
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nie
<moozg> tak sobie patrzę na screeny z xfce i wyglądają równie fajnie jak te z gnome... w takim razie pytanie jest czym gnome się od xfce różni? oczywiście poza ciężarem?
<winter> Kwpolska: screenshot?
<TheNumb> moozg: prawie niczym, tu i tu gtk2 (do niedawna)
<Kwpolska> winter: czego
<tar-gz> Chyba wrócę do fluxboksa. Zbyt dużo tych GTK, QT ...
<Kwpolska> [root@kwpolska-lin kwpolska]# pacman -R nautilus gnome-system-tools nautilus-BULLSHIT
<winter> Kwpolska: twojego xfce desktopu
<winter> Kwpolska: a tak btw, masz robotę?
<Kwpolska> winter: dam za chwile i nie powiem.
<gjm> Bry
<winter> Kwpolska: a dlaczego nbie powiesz... pytam bo jest robota w IT jak byś chciał
<Kwpolska> winter: nie, dzieki
 * Kwpolska patchuje screena
<tar-gz> winter: gdzie jest robota w IT?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: a co nie tak ze screenem?
<winter> pewnie ma tam coś czym niekoniecznie chce się dzielić
<TheNumb> Meh, potrzebuję sobie wystrugać jakiś ładny kursor...
<Kwpolska> TheNumb, winter: zmienilem architekture.  renderowanie fontow tez.
<winter> ja używam standardowych X
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: bluecurve
<TheNumb> winter: te standardowe to można sobie w dupę wsadzić.
<Admc> popieram, bluecurve po drobnych modyfikacjach jest świetne
<winter> TheNumb: najbardziej mi pasują
<Admc> podmieniłem łapkę na tą z dmz i jest dobrze
<Kwpolska> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/screenshots/currentdesktop.png
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: te ikony na dole to aktywne programy czy tylko skróty?
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: to jest  xfce? ;-D Całkiem przyjemne, nie powiem
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: aktywny jest tylko terminal
<winter> Kwpolska: http://i.imgur.com/bhGRy.jpg trochę się conky popsuł ale to nic
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ^ to jest taki umowny separator
<Kwpolska> winter: nice
<TheNumb> :3
<Kwpolska> i tak za chwile bedzie update bo nie dalem screenfetcha
<Kwpolska> update http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/screenshots/currentdesktop.png
<Kwpolska> jest w strftime coś do st/nd/rd/th?
<firemark> Kwpolska: ładnie
<DaZ> Kwpolska: troche homoseksualne
<DaZ> [;
<en0x> uzywa ktos gnome3 na jubuntu?
<foreste> a kto uzywa ubuntu ? :E
<Kwpolska> DaZ: huh?
<Kwpolska> en0x: gnome3 ssie, nie uzywaj
<DaZ> kolorowo i tęczowo.
<en0x> Kwpolska: dlaczego?
<en0x> uzywam i mi bardziej pasi
<en0x> niz unity
<en0x> no wkoncu obaczailem na jakiej zasadzie te notyfikacje dzialaja
<en0x> eh
<maniakss> witam
<Kwpolska> en0x: bo nie da sie uzywac po luzku
<Kwpolska> ludzku*
<en0x> ja jakos uzywam
<en0x> moiwisz ze unity lepsze?
<foreste> kde lepsze :P
<maniakss> all > unity
<en0x> ja tam nie lubie kde
<Admc> co zrobić żeby pod virtualboxem działał mikrfon?
<Admc> mokrofon*
<maniakss> ma ktos jakis dobry kurs C? polski najlepiej
<Admc> host windows guest linux
<Kwpolska> maniakss: http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/C
<maniakss> wlasnie na to trafilem, ale mi laguje teraz;x
<maniakss> w czym wogole pisac programy a pozniej kompilowac? Umiem php wiec
<maniakss> wiec takie podstawy sa mi juz znane
<Kwpolska> maniakss: podstawy? HAHAHAHAHA
<Kwpolska> maniakss: kompiluje sie gcc, pisze sie w <tu wstaw twoj ukochany edytor tekstu rymujacy sie z vim>
<maniakss> Kwpolska, ok, moze php i c sa rozne ;p
 * sysek @ Justice [Civilization - Single #1] - Civilization
<sysek> <3
<sysek> D:
<kornicameister> potrzebna mi jest jakaś dobra libka do rysowania wykresów ? dobra w sensie też łatwa do ogarnięcia w miarę, bo szczerze obudziłem się z ręką w nocniku :-)
<BlessJah> kornicameister: wolframalpha.com
<kornicameister> nie strona internetowa
<kornicameister> tylko biblioteka programistyczna
<kornicameister> i dobra... ujmę inaczej
<kornicameister> relatywnie łatwa do ogarnięcia
<kornicameister> wykresami to ja zbyt często nie bawię
<bjorgus> Witam serdecznie!
<lucjan> :P
<tar-gz> bjorgus: o/
<Shinnok25> dobry
<lucjan> saluto
<lucjan> let's go
<lucjan> :D
<Shinnok25> czy tutaj biją?
<lucjan> biją
<lucjan> jak nie padniesz na kolana przed adminami
<lucjan> i nie powiesz
<Shinnok25> och
<tar-gz> lucjan: ale ty pierdzielisz smuty ...
<Shinnok25> nie widze sensu aby przed nimi padac na kolana
<lucjan> Ojcze Canonical,. święć się działo twoje, przyjdź upgrade twoje, bądź bugfix twój
<tar-gz> lucjan: ...
<Shinnok25> poczulem sie jak w kosciele
<lucjan> w końcu Ubuntu to też prawie religia
<tar-gz> To to taki Ubu-Jehowa chyba
<lucjan> :P
<lucjan> "człowieczeństwo w stronę innych"
<lucjan> czy jakoś
<Shinnok25> do jehowych trafilem....
<lucjan> http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Ubuntu
<lucjan> dużo w tym prawdy
<lucjan> Nazwa, choć pochodząca z Afryki, dobrze oddaje charakter systemu – Ubuntu lubi się buntować. Z racji swego południowoafrykańskiego pochodzenia bywa niekiedy żartobliwie nazywana murzyństwem. Jej nazwa to afrykańskie słowo oznaczające Jak tu odpalić Firefoksa?!
<Shinnok25> dziwnie tutaj, tylu ludzi a my dwaj tylko piszemy
<lucjan> Istnieją także plany stworzenia Łubudubuntu będącego mutacją Ubuntu posiadającą cechy charakterystyczne systemu Windows – m.in. będzie się wieszać oraz posiadać IE bez możliwości usunięcia go.
<tar-gz> lucjan: ile Ty masz lat 12?
<lucjan> tar-gz: rozumiesz coś takiego, jak ironia?
<Tracerneo> ale ludzi! :O
<lucjan> wszystkie cytaty jakie dałem
<lucjan> pochodzą z nonsensopedii
<lucjan> :)
<Tracerneo> a żadnego opa :D
<lucjan> chyba można żartować sobie z Ubuntu
<tar-gz> lucjan: no i jaki w tym cel?
<tar-gz> Tracerneo: masz shella od matiego?
<lucjan> hm.... tar-gz, prosty
<lucjan> trochę rozkręcić atmosferę, pożartować
<Tracerneo> tar-gz: tak
<lucjan> chyba, że na tym kanale nie można
<tar-gz> Po co?
<lucjan> :P
<tar-gz> Nie, nie można
<lucjan> no fakt, zapomniałem :P
<Shinnok25> jezu jakie sztywne to towarzystwo tutaj
<lucjan> powiesz słowo na Ubuntu, święte oburzenie
<tar-gz> Shinnok25: można pożartować. Póki co to nie żarty a farmazony.
<lucjan> http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Ubuntu --> źródło moich żartów
<lucjan> chyba, że nie wiesz na czym polega sens istnienia Nonsensopedii
<tar-gz> lucjan: większość z nas zna te strnę.
<lucjan> :)
<tar-gz> stronę*
<Barthalion> Przemówił tar-gz, najstarszy człowiek na świecie
<lucjan> opisali tam też Debiana, którego używam
<lucjan> też go zjechali i co? popłakałem się?
<lucjan> :P
<tar-gz> lucjan: Cieszy nas to
<lucjan> :p
<lucjan> jesteś królem, że mówisz o sobie w liczbie mnogiej?
<lucjan> zawsze wydawało mi się, że osoba mnoga dla jednostki to przywilej monarchy
<tar-gz> lucjan się przestanie wymądrzać
<lucjan> btw - ciekawe, jak sprawdzi się Unity
<tar-gz> Barthalion: ile masz lat?
<lucjan> tar-gz: więcej niż ty
<lucjan> u komunii był już dawno
<lucjan> ciebie to dopiero czeka.
 * Barthalion niestety nie był :(
<lucjan> mamusia kupi rower, tatuś pegazusa
<Barthalion> Nie dostałem zegarka. :(
<lucjan> i będziesz miał zabawkę, tar-gz
<lucjan> Barthalion, ja ci oddam swój. mam 2
<lucjan> chcesz ?
<tar-gz> Barthalion: gdybym był bardziej rozwinięty duchowo sam bym zrezygnował z komunii czy chrztu
<lucjan> i nawróciłbyś Bin Ladena na konfucjonizm
<tar-gz> Po co go nawracać?
<lucjan> żeby nie organizował zamachów, etc
<EsmD> lepiej skopac i do piachu
<tar-gz> Barthalion: miałeś konfirmacje?
<tar-gz> EsmD: skopać człowieka którego winy nie jesteś w stanie udowodnić?
<lucjan> jak sam się przyznał
<lucjan> to po co więcej?
<EsmD> tar-gz: wlasnie
<Barthalion> tar-gz: lolnie, jestem ateistą
<Barthalion> W sumie nawet o czymś takim nie słyszałem, teraz dopiero czytam
<tar-gz> ale od 2 klasy podstawówki?
<EsmD> no chyba ze nei wiezysz w media, bo sciemniaja/piora mozg itp itd
<lucjan> konfirmacja to coś jak komunia w luteranizmie
<tar-gz> EsmD: zobacz sobie film pt. Niewygodne fakty.
<lucjan> w wieku 16 lat się przechodzi
<EsmD> tar-gz: zobacz sobie film o 11 wrzesnia...
<tar-gz> Widziałem.
<tar-gz> Wiesz, że tydzień przed napadem BinALdena uratowano w USA?
<tar-gz> Zrobiono skomplikowaną operacje serca.
<EsmD> ale z tego co tu piszesz, to powinienes sie chyba przejsc na zagrozenia.org :P
<EsmD> i coz tego ze uratowali?
<tar-gz> Al-Dżazira opublikowała film kilka godzin po zamachu z binladenem mówiącym, że to nie al-kaida jest autorem zamachów
<EsmD> nie wiesz jacy sa ludzie? wyciagniesz reke a na nastepy dzien moze ci wbic noz w plecy
<tar-gz> tydzień później się przyznali.
<lucjan> Historia Świata wg Tar-Gz czyli jak to Bolesław Chrobry pokonał Aleksandra Macedońskiego
<tar-gz> EsmD: a co powiesz na to, że spaliło się złoto w skarbach, spłonął cały samolot a paszport  jednego z terrorystów wyszedł z katastrofy bez szwanku?
<EsmD> tar-gz: ty wierzysz we wszystko czego nie pokazuja szersze media?
<EsmD> a to co pokazuja w mediach to traktujesz z gory jak klamstwo
<tar-gz> Nie
<tar-gz> Mam jednak podejscie bardziej agnostyczne do tego.
<EsmD> z takimi ludzmi jak ty nie da sie rozmawiac, kiedys probowalem to pisali caly czas jedno zdanie jak mantre, nie mieli ZADNYCH argumentow potiwerdzajacych ich teze
<tar-gz> Nie jestem w stanie udowodnić winy binladena oraz jesgo niewinności.
<EsmD> jak to mowia, slowa powtarzane wiele razy staja sie prawda... to sa metody komunizmu
<tar-gz> EsmD: Nie da się rozmawiać z ludźmi jak ja? Prowadzę dyskusję. Wysuwam argumenty.
<tar-gz> Bo nie wierze we wszystkie brednie i wolę mieć własne zdanie? Ok masz racje.
<tar-gz> Jestem SZATANISTĄ,
<Nerihsa> experts agree - alquaida leader is either dead or alive
<lucjan> tar-gz: a w zamach pod Smoleńskiem wierzysz?
<tar-gz> Nie
<EsmD> tar-gz: wiec pol swiata zap**** za nim bo chca sie go spytac czy jest winny czy nie? te miliardy wydane na wojnie w afganistanie itp to wydaja bo maja za duzo kasy?
<lucjan> chociaż w tym masz normalne poglądy
<tar-gz> EsmD: te miliardy wydane na wojne to miliardy wydane na pozyskanie surowców
<lucjan> surowce w Afganistanie?
<lucjan> mało ich tam
<lucjan> prędzej w Iraku są
<lucjan> w Afganistanie to ew. opoum możesz se kupić
<lucjan> opium*
<tar-gz> Tylko, że w Afganistanie chowają się ci, którzy mogą zniszczyć plan USA
<tar-gz> Opium?
<tar-gz> w Afganistanie?
<lucjan> m,in opium
<tar-gz> Myślałem, że opium produkuje się gdzieś w indiochinach ...
<lucjan> tam też
<lucjan> opium z maku robisz
<lucjan> a tam mak chłopi masowo uprawiają
<tar-gz> lucjan: masz własne poglądy ja mam własne.
<tar-gz> I koniec
<tar-gz> Czuje się jak ateista pod krzyzem w warszawie ...
<EsmD> w takim gronie jak tutaj sie nie dyskutuje :P
<EsmD> najlepiej przy piwie czy soczku usiasc
<lucjan> poglądy? człowieku, to udowodnione
<lucjan> weź dorośnij i pogódź się z prawdą :P
<lucjan> EsmD, ja mogę przy piwie, dowodzik parę lat już mam :P
<tar-gz> EsmD: nie pije alkoholu
<EsmD> lucjan: widzisz dlaczego wspomnialem o soczku?
<EsmD> nie kazdy pije alkohol
<tar-gz> a no tak
<tar-gz> nie doczytałem
<lucjan> człowiek nie wielbłąd
<lucjan> napić się musi
<en0x> mam problem z ubuntu
<lucjan> normalne
<en0x> na 10.10 bylo wszystko ok a teraz jak sie bootuje to splash screen nie ma
<lucjan> :)
<lucjan> może w 11.04 nie ma
<lucjan> wzorem Debiana
<en0x> nie wylaczylem splasha z gruba i dalej wal
<en0x> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18006993/IMG_20110428_161456.jpg
<en0x> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18006993/IMG_20110428_162911.jpg
<en0x> takie cudo mam
<en0x> :D
<lucjan> system działa?
<en0x> ta
<en0x> iksy sie uruchomia jest ok
<Nerihsa> normalnie jak pegasus jak na chama kartdridz wyjmiejsz
<en0x> ale jak sie przelacze do konsoki to mam biale tlo
<en0x> i pare czarnych kropek
<en0x> ;D
<lucjan> jak działa, to co marudisz?
<lucjan> :P
<en0x> bo nie ma dzemora
<EsmD> to idz do sklepu
<EsmD> poza tym dzemy sa niezdrowe, laduja do nich w **uj i jeszcaze troche cukru
<EsmD> tak nawiasem pisze ;P
<EsmD> bo wiem o co chodzi z dzemorem
<Shinnok25> a cukier drogi;p
<EsmD> Shinnok25: tez lubisz mortla kombat?
<EsmD> *Mortal
<Nerihsa> ohai
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: iaho
<gjm> gnome gjm'a - http://wstaw.org/w/twY/
<foreste> jaka mysz polecacie do 80jzl ?
<lisu> najtańszą
<gjm> foreste: taczpad
<foreste> a moze cox pod marki x7 ?
<foreste> cos
<lisu> foreste: gdzieś czytałem o takiej bezklikowej myszy
<dwe11er> foreste: microsoft
<dwe11er> bezprzewodowy zestaw za 90zł sprawdza się doskonale
<Kwpolska> lisu: apple magic mouse
<Kwpolska> foreste: x7 jest swietne
<lisu> Kwpolska: nie, tańsza
<foreste> dwe11er:  tylko nie microsoft :<
<foreste> bede miec komplet ;p
<Kwpolska> foreste: moge sobie zaprogramowac klawisze po prawej stronie na wypisanie mi romeo i julii
<Kwpolska> ale nie zmiesci sie
<foreste> mam klawe x7 g800 ;p
<foreste> a mysz zabrana lapka e5 ;p
<foreste> rolka mi padla
<foreste> teraz szusze ja po na spirytusowaniu
<foreste> to dobrze skroty znam klawiszowe
<foreste> :P
<foreste> teraz bez myszki siedze ^^
<Kwpolska> foreste: a masz chociaz numeryczna?
<foreste> ta
<Kwpolska> foreste: to wykorzystaj
<foreste> poczekam ;p
<foreste> 10 - 15 min
<pawelpc> witam
<pawelpc> czy wie ktoś czemu może mi systemowa pogodynka w 11.04 nie dodawać miejsca?
<vasco> siema
<vasco> ludki udalo sie komus postawic AP na ath5k ?
<gjm> ja bym się najpier przywitał
<gjm> najpierw*
<gjm> najsamprzód*
<vasco> 20:40 < vasco> siema
<vasco> :)
<gjm> vasco: sry
<vasco> spoko
<gjm> vasco: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Networking/Linux_Networking/Q_24316326.html
<vasco> jestes tam moze zarejstrowany ?
<jacekowski> vasco: ja bym najsamprzod czas ustawil
<jacekowski> 20:44 < vasco> siema
<jacekowski> masz 4 minuty za malo
<AdmcPL> znacie jakiś inny menadżer logowania niż gdm który bazuje na gtk?
<AdmcPL> bo gdm wygląda jak kupa
<AdmcPL> myślałem nad lxdm albo slim
<TheNumb> AdmcPL: slim++
<AdmcPL> ok
<TheNumb> ;d
<AdmcPL> dzięki
<TheNumb> asienaebaem;d
 * Enlik| startiksem
<TheNumb> Myszka nie trafiam oo
<firemark> TheNumb: stare w chuj :(
<TheNumb> Czas isc spac
<firemark> TheNumb: chyba ze naprawdę
<TheNumb> firemark: co stare
<firemark> ~21:23:39~  TheNumb : asienaebaem;d
<TheNumb> firemark: sie naebaem cossieniepodoba?
<firemark> TheNumb: myślałem że to odkryłeś w internecie i wkleiłeś nam tutaj
<firemark> TheNumb: ale z tobą jest gorzej :D
<firemark> TheNumb: nie porzygaj dywanu jak ja ostatnio
<TheNumb> cos ogarne
<gronx> sterownik jest zainstalowany ale nie jest w użyciu? od karty graficznej nvidi, jak to naprawić?
<gronx> sterownik jest włączony ale nie w użyciu :/
<spajderix> czesc
<spajderix> w ubuntu 11.04, po instalacji i deinstalacji unity-2d w unity-3d nie mam dekoracji okien, czy ktos wie jak to naprawic?
<AdmcPL> włącz dekorację okien
<spajderix> jak?
<AdmcPL> w ccsm
<lisu> spajderix: unity --reinitialize? czy cos takiego...
<vasco> witam ponownie
<vasco> panowie da sie postawic wifi`ke na atheros`ie w stan master na sterownikach ath5k ?
<vasco> bo na madwifi wywalolo mi panice raz dzienie
<vasco> zainstalowalem jajo 2.6.38 i madwifi nie rusza takze chcialbym sprobowac na ath5k tylko wszedzie pisze ze madwifi to potrafi
<vasco> a jakby nie patrzec madwifi to stary projekt
<Dreadlish> vasco: ale jest madwifi-ng
<Dreadlish> i działa
<Dreadlish> 2.6.38-gentoo-r3
<Dreadlish> kurde
 * Dreadlish @hapek ~]$ uname -r && (dmesg | grep madwifi | grep wlan)
<Dreadlish> 2.6.38-gentoo-r3
<Dreadlish> [   12.603442] wlan: svn r4133 (branch madwifi-0.9.4)
<vasco> Dreadlish:i nie panikuje ?
<Dreadlish> hmm
 * Dreadlish @hapek ~]$ uptime 22:56:08 up  7:08,  0 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.15, 0.22
<Dreadlish> 7h i nie
<Dreadlish> wcześniej jeszcze działał 2 dni bo robił kde i też nie spanikował
<vasco> hmmm
<vasco> mi ostatnio wytrzymal jakies 16h wlaczyl sie 3 komp i padl z panikiem :/
<Dreadlish> a na pewno od madwifi?
<vasco> na 200%
<Dreadlish> mi tam jak kopiowałem przez wifi coś w większych ilościach (~10gb) to panicował ethernet :D
<vasco> jaka masz karte ?
<mati75>  23:00:56 up 62 days,  7:12,  1 user,  load average: 0.26, 0.16, 0.13
<mati75> :)
<vasco> mati75: to jako ap ?
<mati75> vasco: nie
<vasco> no wlasnie :)
<mati75> ap coś mało ma
<kklimonda`> mati75: teraz kernel średnio co miesiąc ma większą albo mniejszą dziurę, uptime nic już nie znaczy ;)
<mati75> kklimonda`: centos i tak starocia ma
<mati75> ap ma nie całe 3 dni
<Admc> czym się różni półoperator od operatora?
<Admc> bo ja już nie ogarniam tych uprawnień na ircu
<vasco> mati75: piszesz ze ap ma 3 dni pytanie na jakich sterach i karcie
<gjm> Admc: na freenode nie ma półoperatora
<mati75> Admc: półoperatorowi, brakuje 0,5 l do operatora
<Admc> to akurat wiem
<Admc> zobaczcie to: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/Gldt1009.svg
<kklimonda`> Admc: halfop może robić to co op wszystkim którzy nie są opem na kanale
<mati75> kklimonda`: właśnie zauważyłem
<mati75> sam się zbanowałem
<gjm> Admc: debian rządzi
<vasco> to moze inaczej zapytam
<vasco> sa jakies stery ktore potrafia ta karte postawic w stan master ?
<vasco> oczywiscie inne od madwifi
<foreste> http://www.telltalegames.com/bttf
<foreste> <3
<vasco> ha! ath9k niby tez potrafi postawic atherosa jako ap
<vasco> trzeba sie dowiedziec czy przejdzie to na 2.6.38
<Wizard> bry
<Admc> wiecie jak zmienić motyw ekranu logowania slim
<Admc> bo ten domyślny jest z logiem debiana
<Wizard> w pliku konfiguracyjnym sie ustawia
<Admc> a ja mam minta
<Admc> a są jakieś gotowe motywy?
<Wizard> pewnie sa
<Wizard> nie sprawdzales w repo?
<Admc> sprawdzałem ale coś znaleźć nie mogę
<Wizard> albo po prostu w katalogu, gdzie slim trzyma je?
<Wizard> no to nie wiem, nie uzywam slima
<Admc> pamiętam że w linux mint lxde był ładny motyw dla slima
<Admc> wywaliłem gdm, bo gdm wygląda jak kupa
<Admc> slim lepszy
<Wizard> to tylko ekran logowania
<Admc> tylko nie wiem jak motyw zmienić
<Wizard> ja wlasnie zainstalowalem wmii i sie zastanawiam po co
<Admc> no ale jak można tak spieprzyć ekran logowania
<Wizard> i probuje sobie przypomniec skroty
<Wizard> no widac mozna
<Admc> stary gdm był lepszy a teraz wsatwili ten shit
<Wizard> dla mnie gdma zrypali w momencie, kiedy wszystkie jego opcje konfiguracyjne wyjebano z gui
<Wizard> i teraz nawet, zeby wlaczyc glupie xdmcp to trzeba plik edytowac
<Wizard> jak w xdm
<Wizard> w sumie wdm jest spoko ;P
 * Wizard ziawa
<Wizard> zrobię sobie aktualizację do natty
<Wizard> tak na próbę
<Wizard> ma ktoś jakieś porady/wskazówki?
<Dreadlish> zrobić aktualizacje
<Dreadlish> koniec porad i wskazówek
<Wizard> no ale ja mam lts :/
<Wizard> więc będzie mi pokazywał te nieszczęsne 10.10
<Wizard> bo nie będzie chciał wersji przeskoczyć, nie?
<Dreadlish> no to zmień repo i rób na chama
 * Enlik wytyka paluchem „sugerowaną ścieżkę aktualizacji”
<Wizard> no tak się boję właśnie
<Wizard> a xuj tam
<Dreadlish> a czego tu sie bać?
<Dreadlish> ja robiłem update archa z 2007 z czymś na dzień dzisiejszy
<Dreadlish> i do tej pory działa
<Wizard> jak instalowałem tu to ubuntu, to miałem tylko płytkę z 8.04
<Wizard> Dreadlish: co ty mi tu z parchem wyjeżdzasz?
<Wizard> chyba nie o nim gadka, nie?
<Enlik> Wizard: ja tak robilem 2-3 razy po jeden razy ale na minimalnej liczbie pakietow i źle nie bylo
<Dreadlish> ale mówie że nic nie powinno sie stać ;d
<Dreadlish> w torii
<Wizard> no w teorii
<Dreadlish> tak btw - czemu parch? :D
<Wizard> najpierw przeskok z 8.04 na 10.04, potem przeskok na 11.04
<Enlik> W praktyce nie wiadomo, dopoki sie nie sprobuje ;p
<Wizard> no to próbuję
<Dreadlish> powodzenia
<Enlik> Ja sie unity 2d pobawił
 * Dreadlish idzie uprzątnąć łóżko
<Wizard> Dreadlish: a temu, że to dystrybucja, która jest tworzona przez kilku śmiesznych ludzików na kolanach na laptopie
<Wizard> jest śmieszna namiastką dystrybucji
<Wizard> autorzy się chwalą, że łączy cechy slackware i debiana, zapewne ze slackware wzięli "w repo nic nie ma" a z debiana "wjebmy wszystkie pliki konfiguracyjne do jakiś magicznych skryptów"
<Enlik> o.O
<Enlik> A tam, repozytorium to jak na niedebianową i niegentoową dystrybucję mają całkiem spore
<Wizard> ale jakiej jakości?
<Wizard> i do tego wszystko rollin release
<Wizard> no żal dupę ściska
<Enlik> A tego nie wiem, ale aktualizacje to wydają się tam zbyt zbytnie czasami
<Wizard> no bo to rollin gelease
<Wizard> release*
<Enlik> Nowe jądro wychodzi chyba po 4 minuty
<Enlik> No rolling, i taki mocny rolling
<Wizard> ano widzisz
<Wizard> i weź to teraz gdzieś postaw
<Enlik> Zbyt mocny ;p
<Wizard> jak ci co chwilę chce podbijać wersję
<Enlik> Ci powiem, kiedyś Archa sprzed chyba kilku mies. aktualizowałem i się udało, ale też niewiele było nań zainstalowane…
<Wizard> ja to się boję, że mi grafika przestanie działać
<Wizard> ten sprzęt jest dość egzotyczny
<Enlik> Ano, to jest ten ból
<Wizard> ale kto nie ryzykuje, ten się nad unity nie pastwi
<Wizard> ;P
<Enlik> Przy dystrybucjach opartych na wydaniach jest w tym względzie lepiej
<Enlik> Hehe
<Wizard> Enlik: najlepiej to to wygląda w redhacie i klonach
<Wizard> wychodzi raz - potem poprawki
<Wizard> i wsparcie przez kilka lat
<Wizard> np w centosie
<Enlik> Poprawki do danej wersji, bez nowych wersji
<Wizard> dodatkowo tam jeszcze multilib jest z głową zrobiony
<Enlik> Średnio fajne na desktop
<Wizard> a właśnie bardzo fajne
<Enlik> A tam, to juz lepiej Debian stable, imo - backporty mo
<Wizard> jestem pewien, że mi update kernela nie wywali grafiki w kosmos - tak jak kuwa na ubuntu 10.10 kiedyś w pracy
<Wizard> Enlik: do redhata jest epel - przebudowane paczki z fedory i jakieś jeszcze jedno duże
<Enlik> Jeśli na jednej wersji, to niedobrze… dało sie to naprawic w ramach wersji z dystrybucji/poprawki poprawily?
<Wizard> w samym rhelu i tak nie ma za dużo paczek
<Enlik> O, nice
 * Dreadlish przenosi sie na drugiego kompa
<Enlik> Musze kiedys poszkac na ten temat coś
<Wizard> no poszukaj
<Wizard> ja długo miałem centosa w pracy
<Wizard> chwilowo jest mi dobrze w pracy na ubu lts
<Wizard> ;P
<Enlik> No i git
<Wizard> no
<Enlik> W domu też ubu?
<Wizard> nowszego glibca ma niż centos
<Enlik> Ta,na pewno
<Wizard> w domu żona ma ubu lts na lapie, ja tu mam lts i os x
<Wizard> właśnie update robię do natty
<Wizard> jak popsuję - trudno
<Enlik> A niestety programy lubią być tak tworzone, że korzystają z nowszych wersyj bibliotek i wtedy ciezko
<Wizard> Enlik: zgłosiłem to nokii ostatnio ;P
<Enlik> Tzn.?
<Wizard> "jak to możliwe, że qtsdk nie działa na wspieranym i popularnym rhel 5?"
<Wizard> "przebudujemy"
<Wizard> ale nie chciało mi się sprawdzać ;P
<foreste> nokia bez jaj ;p
<Enlik> Good! :) Tylko czy samo przebudowanie coś da - zależy od wykorzystywanych ficzerów ;f
<foreste>  ta firma stoi na nitkach ;p
<DaZ> szkoda ich.
<Wizard> teraz tak, ale to było parę miechów temu
<Wizard> jeszcze rhela 6 nie było
<Enlik> Ech docki, wymagają compizów
<Wizard> tak?
<Wizard> uu, to mi intellij kompa zaryje :D
<DaZ> Enlik: nie wszystkie
<Wizard> myślałem, że o unity mówisz, coś wcześniej o 2d pisałeś
<Enlik> AWN z tego co widzę (sprawdzam z czym to się je) nie, Cairo-dock dzialal jakoś faktycznie bez
 * DaZ tam jest zadowolony ze swoim panelem
<Enlik> Wizard: a to swoją drogą, wlasnie mi sie nawet spodobal ten panelek, tak wiec wzielo mnie na test dockow
<Wizard> DaZ pewnie ma os x
<DaZ> nje
<Wizard> Enlik: :D
<Enlik> No ja w zasadzie tez… (Fluxbox)
 * DaZ wymiata na kde
<Wizard> mhm
 * Wizard już zarzucił swój port kde1
<DaZ> port? :x
<Wizard> na ppc było prosto, na x86 oczywiście schody
<Enlik> Przeciez dzialalo na x86
<Wizard> no, łaty zrobiłem, żeby się budowało na nowiusich linuksach
<Wizard> 10 lat temu
<Wizard> ;P
<Enlik> Hehe
<Wizard> ej kurde, na mnie kde1 takie wrażenie kiedyś wywarło, że się na linuksa przesiadłem
<Wizard> i mi zostało, kurde
<Wizard> może to i dobrze, bo już wtedy microsoft wypuszczał chłam totalny
<Wizard> mieli taki ostatni dryg z w2k
<Wizard> a potem klapa za klapą i pizda za pizdą
<Wizard> ;P
<Enlik> …vistą
<Wizard> blisko fonetycznie nawet
 * DaZ sie przesiadł bo chciał być fajny
<Wizard> na windows pizda?
<DaZ> na linuks
<Enlik> I jak, udalo sie?
 * Enlik hides
<Wizard> cholera, nie mogę pieprzonej czułości kota ustawić
<Wizard> albo kursor lata za szybko, albo za wolno
<Wizard> :/
<qermit> Wizard: powiększ/pomniejsz sobie monitor
<Enlik> Wizard: z tego co uczyniles mi sie udalo qt skomilować… fajne dema/tutoriale
<DaZ> Enlik: troche.
<Wizard> Enlik: z tego kde1?
<Enlik> Tak
<Wizard> qt1 to akurat był kod dobrej jakości, naprawdę
<Wizard> tam nawet nie trza było paczować za dużo
<qermit> Wizard: moze tam nic nie było
<Wizard> schody się zaczęły później i już mi się nie chciało kombinować
<Wizard> qermit: jak nic?
<Enlik> No ale sie przeciez generalnie udalo? Chyba ze z ppc te screenshoty dawałeś
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> ale to samo się na x86 już nie zbudowało, niestety
<Wizard> a moja żona nie chciała mi pomóc
<Wizard> jeszcze mnie opierdoliła, że czas marnuję
<qermit> masz żonę?
<Wizard> mam, od stycznia
<qermit> oO
<Enlik> Wizard: a się śmiałeś, jesli kto nie skompilował (na x86*)!
<Enlik> :)
<Wizard> no śmiałem się, śmiałem
<Wizard> kto pod kim dołki kopie ;P
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> qermit: no co?
<Enlik> Skomplikowana coś metafora
<Wizard> Enlik: średnio mi wyszła
<Wizard> chwilowo zarzuciłem wszelkie linuksowe dłubanie na rzecz inżynierki
<Wizard> obronię się, to będę dłubał
<Enlik> To się chwali
<Wizard> no, za wyjątkiem pandaboarda ;P
<qermit> zaraz walne z tymi pitami
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> a /me wypełnił we wtorek i były luzy
<Wizard> a teraz to i o 5 się nie wbijesz
<qermit> Wizard: gorzej, nie umiem znaleść przycisku do wysyłania
<Wizard> ź
<qermit> ooo są
<Wizard> i co? udało się wysłać?
<Wizard> qermit: na wikipedię 70zł przelałeś? :D
<qermit> udało
<qermit> Wizard: nie, na studentów 5,10zł
<Wizard> ej, ty mieszkasz w warszawie, jakim cudem ci tam 5,10 wyszło?
<qermit> Wizard: stary, bez problemu
<qermit> 2 sekundy się przetwarzało
<Wizard> nie no, mam dość
<qermit> Wizard: Prostytucja jest nieopodatkowana
<Wizard> przez najbliższy tydzień nie włażę na żadne wp i inne onety
<Wizard> nie słucham radia i nie oglądam wiadomości
<qermit> a gazeta.pl engadget.com i gizmodo.p ?
<qermit> l
<qermit> Wizard: dlaczego
<Wizard> ja rozumiem, że chłopak ma szanse być królem 1/6 świata, ale co mnie to, kurwa, obchodzi, że się żeni?
<qermit> kto
<Wizard> i kto w jakich sukienkach,kapeluszch był
<qermit> Jackson?
<Wizard> srackson
 * qermit znał tylko jednego Króla
<Wizard> se wjedź na wp, to się obsrasz brytyjską rodziną królewską
<qermit> Wizard: napisz wtyczkę
<Wizard> niech PiS opublikuje program wyborczy, to pismaki będa miały temat
<Wizard> "pierwszy raz od założenia PiS opublikował program wyborczy!"
<qermit> Wizard: wolał byś mieć TU kolejną katastrofę?
<Wizard> no fakt..
<Wizard> to może NOP opublikował?
<Wizard> ale to mniej chwytliwe..
<Wizard> eh, mieli apt i mieli
<qermit> Wizard: może chcesz kupić srajtaśmę z wizerunkiem?
<Wizard> jasne
<Wizard> a dorzucisz drugą z papieżem?
<qermit> http://szczecin.gazeta.pl/szczecin/1,34939,9504229,Mozesz_wyciac_Smolensk_z_sieci__Szczecinski_wynalazek.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6c8h5ga> (at szczecin.gazeta.pl)
<DaZ> artykuł dnia :f
<firemark> Ta. Taka prosta rzecz do napisania i własny artykuł na stronie :(
<Wizard> firemark: a napisałeś? chciało ci się?
<Wizard> on napisał i ma
<Wizard> ;P
<foreste> qermit:  szkoda ze nie na linux ;p
<Wizard> ?
<firemark> Wizard: (*.)(S|s)mole(n|ń)(*.) i masz ; p
<Wizard> póki co blokuję facebook.com
<firemark> a ty dlaczego? :D
<qermit> zostaw sobie gaybook i porntube tylko
<qermit> i fapersow
<foreste> facebook  dobry ;p
<Wizard> stamtąd nikt nie wjebuje krzywych ryjów na każdą stronę
<qermit> foreste: do czego
<Wizard> wchodze na gazeta.pl → krzywe mordy i pińcet lubi to
<foreste> do czytania ?
<Wizard> wchodze na jakiś blog o javie → jeszcze gorsze mordy i czysta osób likes it
<Wizard> i co trochę przycisk/link: share/like/łapka
<Wizard> no kuwa
<Wizard> ileż można
<foreste> Wizard: http://polskiwolfenstein.pl/index.php
<Wizard> dlatego blokuję
<foreste> tu tez jest ;p
<foreste> i sam dalem ;p
<Wizard> dodaj jeszcze te mordy
<qermit> Wizard: widziales ten komiks który się naśmiewa z "like it" po części?
<Wizard> który?
<Wizard> bo widziałem kilka
<Wizard> ten o gwałceniu dzieci?
<Wizard> czy czymś podobnym?
<qermit> cośtam o child slave
<Wizard> o właśnie
<Wizard> no widziałem
<Wizard> dobre
<qermit> albo raczej slavery
<Wizard> w ogóle, to da się jakoś podejrzeć postęp apt-geta, jak już jest w fazie instalowania?
<qermit> nie
<qermit> idziesz na kawe i wracasz
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-30
<Wizard> chyba do wyra
<Wizard> od 30 minut rzeźbu
<Wizard> rzeźbi
<firemark> Wizard: lubię to! <:
<firemark> Wizard: ale ci powiem, fb zrobiło się głupie
<qermit> foreste: to idź na NK
<Wizard> a ty już nie pij
<qermit> :(
<Wizard> no dobra, pij
<firemark> dajcie spokoj
<firemark> nic nie pilem od tygodnia
<qermit> a ja wkoncu moge wypić bo pozbyłem się auta
<Wizard> rozwaliłeś na mieście? :D
<jacekowski> przepiles?
<qermit> brat zabrał bo jedzie na wesele
<qermit> wam to tylko dupy i inne pierdoły w głowie
<Wizard> no jak to brat zabrał?
<Wizard> ja to brata czasem wiozę, jak poprosi
<Wizard> a kluczyki to mu może raz dałem
<qermit> ale to nie moje auto tylko ojca
<Wizard> ah
<qermit> na zmiane jeżdżę ja albo brat albo siostra
<Wizard> poniatno
<Wizard> hehe, wtedy co ze suitch byliście w Łodzi, to myślałem, że służbowy
<Wizard> bo jakieś miał tablice á la Właściciel Baru czy inne WX
<Wizard> ;P
<qermit> tamta tojota?
<Wizard> no, takie srebrne kombi, iirc
<Wizard> wiesz, dla mnie to to wygląda tak: EL, DW, PO, KR, GD - uwaga, mam lusterka do ozdoby
<qermit> ale ona miała rejestrację WB albo WD
<Wizard> WX, WB, WD, WZ itd - wypad, bo jadę!
<qermit> ja mam rejestrację - Nie lubię cwaniaków co jadą poboczem
<Wizard> o, to łódzka specjalność
<Wizard> dzisiaj mnie jakiś pedał po torach tramwajowych wyprzedzał
<Wizard> bo 50 było za wolno
<qermit> najgorzej jak jedzie taki i się wpierdziela na pas na części wyłączonej z ruchu
<qermit> bo mu sie śpieszy
<Wizard> mnie to już w Łodzi trafia
<qermit> albo jedzie prawym pasem żeby wpakować się zaraz na lewy który stoi bo do skrętu
<Wizard> jak się wjebują
<Wizard> a w Warszawie to bym chyba już wysiadał i bił
<Wizard> bo temu pedałowi dziś co mnie po torach wyprzedzał, to zajechałem drogę po prostu
<qermit> ja oczywiście też czasem tak zrobie, ale jak mnie ciśnie bardzo czas
<qermit> hehe
<Wizard> a ja nie robię, bo mnie nie ciśnie
<Wizard> a nawet jak mnie ciśnie, to 5 minut mnie nie uratuje
<Wizard> i stoję grzecznie, radia słucham
<Wizard> se nawet taki grajek mp3 do zapalniczki kupiłem
<qermit> ostatnio jechałem sobie lewym pasem ze 110 po warszawie, grzecznie, i jakiś gość podjechał metr za mną
<firemark> ~01:13:16~  Wizard : bo 50 było za wolno
<firemark> czasami jest :D
<Wizard> ooo, to lubię!
<qermit> to ja mu hamulec lekko wcisnąłem żeby tylko światełko się zapaliło
<Wizard> zawsze wtedy hamulec wbijam w podłogę
<Wizard> ja to się chce złoma mojego pozbyć
<Wizard> okazja czyni Wizarda ;P
<Wizard> ale żaden się nie złapał
<Wizard> jeszcze
<firemark> Wizard: jesteś chujem : p
<Wizard> nie, nie lubię, jak mi pedał na dupę najezdza
<qermit> nie no ta tojota ma jakieś ryski ale klepana jeszcze nie była i dobrze jeździ
<qermit> foreste: to jest niebezpieczne
<firemark> Wizard: wiem to jest wkurwiające
<qermit> będzie wypadek i co wtedy
<Wizard> no tez wlasnie
<Wizard> bedzie jego wina
<Wizard> zawsze jest wina wjezdzajacego
<firemark> Wizard: jak ci urwie nogi to tez? :D
<Wizard> po wjechaniu w dupe?
<qermit> Wizard: chyba ze piles
<firemark> Wizard: był przypadek gdzie laptop zabił bo uderzył w głowę
<Wizard> nie pije
<Wizard> firemark: nigdy!
<firemark> Wizard: w samochodzie : d są rózne przypadki, naprawdę
<Wizard> ta wiem, firemark
<qermit> foreste: nikt mądry laptopa nie trzyma na wierzchu w samochodzie
<Wizard> ale ja zawsze opieprzam i nie jade
<firemark> qermit: tabfailujesz cały czas jak ci chodzi o mnie
<Wizard> dopoki nie przywiaza, nie schowaja i sie nie zapna
<Wizard> z tylu to samo
<qermit> firemark: i tak wiesz że o ciebie chodzi
<firemark> qermit: ale on się może zdziwić :P
<Wizard> poza tym czesto sam jezdze i wtedy ryzykuje
<qermit> Wizard: a ja jadę i hamuję ostro
<Wizard> no ja tez ;P
<firemark> tylko cholera po co
<firemark> lewy pas jest tylko do wyprzedzania
<Wizard> no jak to po co?
<Wizard> do srania
<qermit> nawet przy 5km/h ciężko jest usiedzieć w fotelu
<firemark> więc lewy wyprzedzam i szybciutko na prawy
<Wizard> zeby sie zjeb nauczyl, ze sie na zderzaku nie jezdzi
<qermit> firemark: lewy pas jest do skrętu w lewo
<firemark> qermit: też :P
<qermit> firemark: do wyprzedzania jest motor
<Wizard> zaplaci 500zl mandatu + remont auta, to sie nauczy
<firemark> qermit: motor jest do nerek
<firemark> Wizard: a jak nie zapłaci ci remontu bo bezrobotny? :D
<Wizard> a ja bede mial na nowe :)
<Wizard> firemark: nie ma takiej opcji
<firemark> Wizard: dlaczego?
<qermit> firemark: stać go na szybkie auto a jest bezrobotny?
<qermit> o fak
<qermit> co to za kraj
<firemark> qermit: że matiz?
<Wizard> pokrywa ubezpieczyciel jego, a oc jest obowiazkowe
<qermit> firemark: to matiz jeździ?
<firemark> qermit: a jeździ
<Wizard> za jazde bez oc jest spora kara
<firemark> qermit: i to wszędzie zapierdala o_O
<qermit> firemark: widziałeś kiedyś kierowcę matiza najeżdżającego na zdeżak?
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ej, to chyba jest z rz
<qermit> to przeważnie poczciwi ludzie
<firemark> qermit: no średnio z tym bym się zgodził, to są raczej hojracy
<qermit> hojracy jeżdżą golfem dwujką
<Wizard> u...
<Wizard> qermit: piles?
<qermit> a jak kolega pożyczy to i trójką
<firemark> qermit: ale najbardziej wkurwiają mnie ludzie z audi lub bmw . Dla szpanu
<qermit> bmw na gaz to jest szpan
<qermit> Wizard: no wlasnie nie
<Wizard> to wypij
<firemark> jedno audi mi wymusiło pierwszeństwo że z 60 musiałem zmniejszyć na 10
<firemark> nagle
<Wizard> nie nie, tablice z ZLO to jest szpan
<qermit> W0 Dupeczka
<Wizard> P0 JEEP
<qermit> W0 deczka
<firemark> S1 ku <:
<qermit> K0 kos
<Wizard> E3 Marian
<firemark> Wizard: :D
<qermit> W1 zard
<Wizard> no to musialbym sie przemeldowac
<Wizard> chwilowo i tak mam fajne ;P
<qermit> IDE spać
<foreste> http://allegro.pl/new-mysz-dla-graczy-a4tech-x760-blue-fire-3600dpi-i1541072416.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3gw4mzb> (at allegro.pl)
<foreste> to kupie ;d
<firemark> mam dość podobną
<firemark> ale warto wydać więcej pieniędzy na myszkę
 * DaZ wydał i nie jest zadowolony
<DaZ> a przynajmniej w porównaniu z poprzednią, która była tańsza
<firemark> DaZ: no może się trafić felerny produkt
<test> siemka
<test> mam nie mały problem
<test> wczoraj zassałem sobie ubu 11.04, suma się zgadzała, wypaliłem więc, zainstalowałem na maszynie, pierwszy start i się wywala
<test> 4 kropki i napis ubuntu podczas ładowania, pokazuje się wskaźnik myszki i chwilę później się wszystko zawiesza i pozostaje tylko fioletowy lub czatny ekran
<test> płytka na pewno sprawna bo u kolegi na lapku działa normalnie, tryb live cd i odpalił się cały 11.04
<test> u mnie w tym samym momencie wywala się live cd i po instalacji, przy ładowaniu na samym początku
<test> ktoś może wiedzieć co tutaj można poradzić? bo na razie to na jakimś znalezionym w szafie live cd lubuntu jadę, a to mi się na dłuższą metę nie uśmiecha
 * test idzie dalej męczyć 11.04 może mu coś się uda zrobić...
<test> dupa... nie działa
<gjm> Bry
<test> znacie jakieś dodatki do chrome/chromium do blokowania animowanych gifów?
<mati75> nie znamy
<gjm> mati75: \o
<mati75> \o/
<lisu> o/
<marioczek> siema
<gjm> witaj
<marioczek> jestes obeznany w ubuntu ?
<marioczek> tzn mam niby latwa sprawe a jest trudna motam sie w tym od wczoraj
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<Kwpolska> 09:42 < marioczek> jestes obeznany w ubuntu ?
<Kwpolska> tu przeciez nikt nie ma ubuntu
<lisu> jak nie jak tak
 * lisu ma ubuntu
 * gjm też
<lisu> gjm: unity?
<gjm> lisu: fuj
<marioczek> jak moge uzyskac graficznego roota nie w konsoli ?
<gjm> mati75: wut?
<gjm> tabfail
<gjm> marioczek: zalogować się na konto root'a ?
<lisu> gjm: miałem chwile unity, ale brak mi paru rzeczy z gnomca i znowu wróciłem do classic.
<gjm> lisu: ja nawet nie próbowałem ale po screen'ach itd. nie mam nawet zamiaru dotykać
<gjm> marioczek: o co ci dokładnie chodzi?
<marioczek> chodzi mi o to
<marioczek> ze nie chce sie ciagle bawic np z kopiowaniem katalogow poprzez konsole
<marioczek> poprostu je przenosic w trybie graficznym
<marioczek> do katalogow gdzie ma tylko graficzny root dostep
<marioczek> cos takiego
<gjm> lol
<Nerihsa> sudo nautilus :?
<gjm> marioczek: gksu nautilus
<Nerihsa> czy tam jaki tertaz jest menedzer plikow
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: nautilus
<gjm> fiutek, anwet nie podziękował ;d
<Kwpolska> wroci za 7 minut
<Kwpolska> 4*
<gjm> fakt
<gjm> ale bym się śmiał :)
<TheNumb> o/
<gjm> TheNumb: \o
<TheNumb> Ale suszi dzisiaj omg
<gjm> kacor?
<TheNumb> gjm: fchui
<gjm> ech, niedobrze
<gjm> ja się wczoraj skrzywdilem jak piwo zębami otwierałem
<TheNumb> gjm: szkliwo pierdykneło?
<TheNumb> s/e/ę/
<gjm> TheNumb: możliwe, ale w policzek się dziabłem
<TheNumb> gjm: co ty nawet klucza w spodniach nie masz? :P
<TheNumb> Albo jakaś ławeczka na mieście, płot...
<gjm> kluczami nie otwieram, zapalniczkę zgubiłem, byłem w lesie a ławeczka trochę spróchniała
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> gjm: gdzie ty mieszkasz że masz las?
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> ja bym tak chciał
<gjm> TheNumb: Las to mało powiedziane, pusczę Kampinoską
<TheNumb> o pfytke :D
<TheNumb> Wycieczka z Wawy?
<gjm> tzn. ?
<TheNumb> gjm: mieszkasz w Wawie czy tak bardziej koło puszczy? :P
<gjm> TheNumb: w Łomiankach, a do szkoły do Warszawy, na Wrzeciono
<TheNumb> W Jankach :P
<TheNumb> ikeja
<TheNumb> gjm: widziałeś 'Ile waży koń trojański?'
<PushUpek> mam głupie pytanie, możliwe żeby uszkodzony dysk formatował się pod linuxem bez błędów?:>
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> PushUpek: ano może, badałeś badsectory?
<PushUpek> hmm nie
<PushUpek> będę musiał
<gjm> TheNumb: widziałem, sam się śmiałem, ale 'ikeja' nie ma
<PushUpek> bo nie wiem co padło, dysk, czy obudowa usb
<gjm> miał być Auchan
<PushUpek> dobra mieli dysk ;D zobaczymy czy skończy dzisiaj przed zamknięciem sklepu :P
<manio> jak sprawdzic jaki proces mi mieli dyskiem?
<Kwpolska> manio: spytac sie go
<manio> Kwpolska: żaden chujsię nie przyznaje
<marioczek> japier...
<marioczek> do konca zycia sie bede z tym meczyl
<Nerihsa> :?
<marioczek> Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<marioczek> zaraz rozniose ten komputer
<Nerihsa> mysql :?
<Kwpolska> marioczek: mysql ssie
<marioczek> tk
<marioczek> tak
<Kwpolska> marioczek: mysql -u root -p
<marioczek> tak wpisywalem juz to
<Nerihsa> a haslo tez
<marioczek> no tak
<marioczek> zrobilem baze w workbench
<marioczek> i nie wiem o co chodzi tam podawalem haslo
<marioczek> jak chce polaczyc sie z baza wyskakuje mi to z haslem do roota
<marioczek> smiech na sali
<Kwpolska> marioczek: nie uzywasz dobrego hasla.
<marioczek> no jak nie
<marioczek> innego nie podawalem
<firemark> chyba podaje ale
<firemark> using password: NO
<marioczek> to gdzie ja mam to podac
<marioczek> przeciez przy zakladaniu servera podawalem nazwe jaka chce miec i haslo
<marioczek> nie rozumiem tego
<Kwpolska> marioczek: mysql -u root -p
<marioczek> no juz to wpisywalem i co
<Kwpolska> i wklep tam haslo.
<marioczek> juz mnie nerwy nosza od 2 dni chce postawic server
<marioczek> wklepalem haslo
<marioczek> ale jak odpalam localhost chce wyslac dane do bazy danych wyskakuje mi to z haslem
<Psotnick> nie zna ktoś jakiegoś dobrego scrobblera last.fm do MPD?
<test__> ktoś z was jeszcze ma problemy z 11.04?
<test__> wywala mi się przy ładowaniu (kropki i napis ubuntu), pojawia się na chwilę działający kursow myszki (można nim sterować) i chwilę później wywala fioletowy lub czarny ekran i stoi, zawsze w tym samym momencie, nie ważne czy sesja Live czy po instalacji, na lapku ziomka podpalił się z live normalnie więc płytka nie rąbnięta (md5sum też się zgadza), ktoś wie jak można tu zaradzić? muszę postawić system jeszcze dzisia
<test__> j a jedyne co mam to lubu10.10 i owe ubu11.04 (przydało by się jednak postawić to drugie)
<Kwpolska> test__: postaw inne distro [solved]
<test__> Kwpolska, nie mam innego distro [unsolved]
<Admc> test__, to ściągnij obraz płyty
<Admc> 11.04 ssie ostro
<Admc> panowie, wiecie co można zrobić z zepsutą płytą cd
<Kwpolska> Admc: rozwalic
<test__> Admc, mam neta z telefonu, zanim to ściągnę to miną 2 dni albo zeżre mi wszystko z konta
<Admc> myślałem żeby ją podpalić albo wrzucić do mikrofalówki ale to zbyt niebezpieczne
<Kwpolska> Admc: a sprawdz co panowie z TMS-u[1] zrobili
<Admc> test__, i oczywiście nie znasz nikogo z normalnym netem
<Kwpolska> [1]: http://youtube.com/JPizzle1122
<test__> Admc, znam, ale ich nie ma (długi weekend)
<Psotnick> Admc: możesz sobie zrobić hantelki z CD ;D
<Admc> test__, to idź do biblioteki miejskiej
<test__> Admc, gdzie ja ci ją na wiosce znajdę, do lasu pujdę ściągać?
<test__> Admc, nie mam innych alternatyw więc inne distro nie wchodzi w grę
<Admc> to ściągnij puppy (100 MB) i używaj przez ten weekend
<Admc> jak wróci ktoś kto ma normalnego neta to ściągnij inne distro
<Admc> albo sprawdź dział "rozdajemy ubuntu" na forum
<test__> Admc, ale ja mam system (płytkę), na uj mi więcej, ja się pytam czy z działającej poprawnie wypalonej płyty z poprawnie ściągniętym 11.04 zgodnym z md5sum da się zadziałać
<Admc> powiem tyle, nie instaluj 11.04 bo to wydanie jest naszpikowane błędami
<Admc> zwłaszcza unity jest jeszcze niestabilne jak na mój gust
<Kwpolska> s/11.04/ubuntu/
<Admc> Kwpolska, nie mogę znaleźć tego filmiku na ich kanale
<test__> objawy napisałem, jakdnak nic ciekawego do głowy mi sie przychodzi w związku z nimi, rozumiałbym stary sprzęt, ale on ledwo rok ma
<Kwpolska> Admc: jakiego?
<test__> Admc, co do płyty możesz zrobić łuk elektryczny, ten zbliży sie do płyty i zacznie wypalać z niej aluminium
<Admc> ciekawe, gdybym jeszcze wiedział jak to zrobić
<Kwpolska> Admc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vym9PlKx8dY&list=SL
<Admc> thx
<TheNumb> Ale upały dzisiaj :<
<hospes9> witam wszysztkich
<hospes9> upgrading to version 11.04.... hehe i tak pewnie nie będzie działać szajs
<Kwpolska> hospes9: anuluj
<Kwpolska> i zainstaluj na swiezo
<hospes9> myślisz?! nie hce mi się za bardzo już skonfigurowany no i dane
<hospes9> chce
<Kwpolska> osobne /home [solved]
<hospes9> ???- ni rozumiem
<TheNumb> hospes9: odobno partycja na /home
<TheNumb> osobno*
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: o/
<hospes9> aha
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: \o/
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: tak to robiłem wczoraj jak się już wciąłem.
<TheNumb> Orientuje się ktoś może co odpowiada za gnomowy look and feel w javie?
<TheNumb> Na xfce za cholerę nie mogę tego zrobić :(
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: aptitude search java
<jacekowski> swt jebane
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: chyba pacman -sS java ;p
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nice
<Admc> jak nazywało się narzędzie do obsługi dysku?
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: w takim razie twojukochanywrapperdoaur -Ss java
<Admc> palm... cośtam
<TheNumb> jacekowski: obczaję
<Kwpolska> Admc: gparted
<Admc> Kwpolska, to mam
<TheNumb> jacekowski: ni chu-chu, dalej nie działa.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: aur/java-gnome 4.0.17-1 Java bindings to the GNOME platform (including gtk, glib and glade)
<Admc> ale chodzi mi o to żeby można było pendrive formatować pendrivey z prawego przycisku myszy
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: dziękówa
<jacekowski> bo to od aplikacji zalezy czy swt uzywa
<Admc> a to tego ten palm cośtam jest potrzebny
<TheNumb> jacekowski: ta używa, przynajmniej na gnome miała gtk
<jacekowski> jak nie uzywa to dupa
<Admc> w synapticu nie mogę znaleźć
<TheNumb> Admc: coś z nautilusem szukaj.
<Admc> w ubuntu to było domyślne w mincie tego nie ma (
<Admc> :(
<TheNumb> Admc: apt-cache search nautilus
<Admc> heh, znajomy powiedział do mnie na skypie idę stawiać debiana, będę za 25 minut
<Admc> dwa dni go nie było na skypie
<Kwpolska> Admc: idiota
<Admc> znalazłem
<Admc> gnome-disk-utility
<Admc> Kwpolska, czemu?
<Kwpolska> Admc: bo tak
<Admc> lol
<Admc> ale powód
<TheNumb> Admc: 2 dni a 20 minut to duża różnica.
<Admc> no, zainstalowałem tamten pakiet i już można formatować spod prawego przycisku
<Admc> jeszcze tylko ogarnę slima i system będzie już mniej więcej taki jak chcę
<Admc> wkurza mnie tylko że z wydania na wydanie coraz dłużej loguje mnie do gnome
<Admc> teraz logowanie trwa jakieś 15 sekund
<Admc> kiedyś logowało się 5 sekund
<winter> Kwpolska: http://i.imgur.com/zazrc.jpg
<hospes9> upgrading gotowy zobaczymy aż się boje restart zrobić
<BlessJah> Admc: 15 sekund?
<BlessJah> Admc: tyle trwa u mnie start systemu
<Admc> mój komp ma 7 lat
<Admc> to co się dziwić
<BlessJah> no tak
<BlessJah> nie mierzylem czas una desktopie
<Admc> u mnie cały start razem z logowanie trwa około minuty
<BlessJah> nie wiem co ja mam z ta spacja
<BlessJah> Admc: do mojeg 15 sekund nalezy doliczyc okolo 5-10 sekund POST+logowanie i start X11
<Admc> ehh... nie mogę znaleźć żadnego motywu do slima nawiązującego do minta
<Kwpolska> Admc: domyslny bierz.
<Admc> domyślny jest z logiem debiana
<Admc> a to trochę żalowo wygląda
<Admc> w mincie z lxde był fajny motyw do slima ale go nie mogę znaleźć
<hospes9> odpaliło :_)
<Admc> obraz wywaliłem jakiś czas temu
<Admc> znalazłem tutorial jak zrobić samemu ale mi sie nie chce
<Admc> o, już wiem!
<Admc> wezmę jakiś ściągnę i przerobię go pod siebie
<Admc> ale to proste
<hospes9> no to będzie reinstalacja widzę że ten 11.04 naszprykowana dodatkami i to bez sensu
<Admc> motyw slima to dwa obrazki i plik konfiguracyjny
<Admc> ;D
<Kwpolska> hospes9: a nie mowilem?
<Kwpolska> Admc: a teraz skoncz pisac monolog
<hospes9> wróce do 10.04
<Kwpolska> Admc: najlepiej wyrwij entera
<Wizard> no i w piękny sposób sobie zjebałm x ;)
<hospes9> hym używa ktoś playonlinux daje to to coś rade
<hospes9> ??
<TheNumb> hospes9: to zwykła nakładka na wine...
<hospes9> aha ale do danej aplikacji podobno dobiera odpowiednie środowisko itp
<Diabelko> hospes9: ja czasem używam i to całkiem niezłe skrypty instalacyjne
<TheNumb> Ale z dupy dzisiaj działa szkopski mirror archa ;/
<Admc> to ciągnij ze szwedzkiego
<Wizard> hospes9: ludzie mówili, że znacznie usprawnia życie momentami
<Admc> też blisko
<TheNumb> Hmm, jest w holandii.
<TheNumb> Ten spróbuję.
<Wizard> no, do Szwedowni są dobre łącza
<Diabelko> TheNumb: kcesz moje mirrorlist? :P
<TheNumb> Diabelko: a masz takie co się aktualizują co ~1h? :P
<TheNumb> https://www.archlinux.de/?page=MirrorStatus;orderby=delay;sort=asc
<hospes9> Wizard: może i usprawnia ale i tak zawsze na drugim dysku będzie u mnie window do póki gry nie będą zasuwać wyśmienicie na linuxie
<Diabelko> TheNumb: nie, ale za to szybkie ;p
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: kernel.org i tier 2
<Kwpolska> tier 1*
<TheNumb> Wezmę 3 z kernel.org
<TheNumb> Zobaczę jak działa.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: https://www.archlinux.org/mirrors/status/
<Admc> wiecie może czemu do ubu ostatnio wszędzie cisną pythona?
<Kwpolska> Admc: bo python jest fajny
<TheNumb> Admc: to źle?
<Diabelko> python jest fajny i tyle
<TheNumb> Admc: przecież python jest sóper.
<TheNumb> Dobra, jakoś się ciągnie od szwedów.
<Admc> tak się zastanawiałem
<Diabelko> TheNumb: a korzystasz koniecznie z tych najfajniejszych najnowszych repo? ;p
<Diabelko> Nie wiem co to za różnica... :P
<Diabelko> tzn. chodzi mi oczywiście o te najczęściej aktualizowane serwery
<Diabelko> dla mnie to jeden wuj, i tak będę kiedyś to miał
<TheNumb> Diabelko: +5cm długości fujarki. U mnie to jest już 2cm razem z tym.
<Diabelko> TheNumb: co byś nie zrobił i tak co najwyżej wyjdzie z tego mikropenis :P
<TheNumb> :<
<Admc> Wy się tak podniecacie linuxem, że od tego zależy długość waszych penisów?
<Admc> no spoko
<Kwpolska> 14:04 Ignoring ALL from Admc
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/521283/
<Wizard> Admc: :D
<Kwpolska> no, patch "xdg-open, wielka kupa g...wna, copyright jacyś idioci, exo-open $@; exit" dziala
<Wizard> kto się podnieca?
<Admc> Wizard, a co też masz ignora na 3/4 kanału jak co poniektórzy?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> zdjąłem
<Admc> no to poscrolluj do góry
<Admc> chyba że nie logujesz rozmów
<Wizard> logi są w necie
<Wizard> ;P
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: ale tak serio, to nie mam bladego pojęcia po kiego wuja ci tyle tych ignorów
<Admc> Diabelko, bo chce poczuć się lepiej, może karmi tym swoje ego
<Admc> to co mi przychodzi do głowy
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: idiotow nie znosze
<Kwpolska> poza tym -- admc ma unignore
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: 6 ludzi na ignore.
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: ja rozumiem, że nie znosisz idiotów, ale nie masz tej kurewsko ludzkiej ciekawości co oni piszą? :P
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: tacy idioci dostaja /unignore
<Kwpolska> nigdy sei nie chwale
<Admc> ech... dlaczego cała polska ma bana na niektórych kanałach, wkurza mnie to że jakiś op sobie zbanuje cały kraj lub host bo ktoś tam kiedyś trollował i nikt potem tego nie zdejmuje
<Admc> akurat nie na freenodzie ale w innych sieciach trafiłem już na kilkanaście takich krajów
<Diabelko> Admc: ja to olewam w takich przypadkach - jeśli op jest na tyle głupi, że banuje cały kraj, to na takim kanale nie ma zbytnio inteligentnej wartości merytorycznej
<Admc> próbowałem przez neostradę, netię, kablówkę, gprs i nic, przez nic nie wchodzi
<Admc> a proxy zazwyczaj muli
<TheNumb> Admc: załatw sobie szela który stoi w niemczech czy gdzieś <:
<lisu> re
<Admc> TheNumb, na proxy zazwyczaj mam ping 10 sekund więc podziękuję
<Admc> a próbowałem tych z krajów ościennych
<TheNumb> Admc: a ja nie mam oO
<amikot> a qq
<TheNumb> Mam postawioną sesję na szelu.
<amikot> mógłby ktoś sprawdzić czy działa mu padevchooser  ?
<amikot> na 11.04
<amikot> mi się po aktualizacji skaszaniło i nie mogę wybierać pomiędzy wszystkimi wejściami. W ogóle to jakieś nieporozumienie z tymi ustawieniami dźwięku w linuxie
<amikot> użyłem alsamixera bo ten widzi wszystkie wejścia, ale to działa tylko do resetu.
<Admc> amikot, http://yokozar.org/blog/content/linuxaudio.png
<amikot> po resecie znów  ustawienia się pinkolą
<Admc> tak działa dźwięk w linuxie więc się nie dziw
<Admc> powinni coś z tym zrobić
<amikot> no tak tylko zanim oni zrobią to ja się wqrwie i zainstaluje już sam nie wiem którą dystrybucję, a jak się maksymalnie wqrwie to po roku używania pingwina wrócę do okien ;(
<Admc> to może wywal pulseaudio i postaw alsę z dmixem
<Enlik|> Ten wykres raczej nie ma tu wiele do rzeczy.
<Enlik|> Diagram
<Admc> ja w 9.10 tak zrobiłem i działało
<Admc> ale w 10.04 ogarneli pulseaudio i u mnie działa out-of-box
<amikot> no w 10.04 i w 10.10 też mi działało
<amikot> a tu  11.04 zonk
<Admc> amikot, to zainstaluj 10.10 i już
<amikot> to chyba zła strona integracji sterowników z kernelem.
<Admc> mi się ubuntu 11.04 nie spodobało to zainstalowałem minta 10
<amikot> ooo mint ... trzeba jeszcze to sprawdzić jak działa.
<amikot> mam teraz opensuse, lubuntu i debiana na VM ...
<amikot> i w sumie wszystko trochę lipa jakoś
<Admc> mint to przerobione ubuntu
<Admc> w sumie wszystko jest takie samo tylko masz odrazu flasha, javę i wszystko
<amikot> aha
<amikot> sam nie wiem co zrobić
<amikot> BTW, czy w KDE da się jakoś wyregulować te opóźnienia na reakcję myszki ?
<amikot> chodzi mi o to jak klikam na ikonkę w prawym górnym rogu o pojawia się menu, i jak jeżdżę nad tym menu wskaźnikiem to ten cień przesuwa się ze strasznym opóźnieniem.
<Enlik|> Wujek Dobra Rada radzi: poczekaj z aktualizacją do nowego ubuntu jakiś czas (chociaż nie wiadomo czy coś akt pomogą, może)
<amikot> i w ogóle KDE z wyraźnym opóźnieniem reaguje na myszkę.
<Enlik|> Może za słaba karta lub brak sterowników,możesz sprawdzić jak będzie działać bez efektów  graficznych.
<amikot> mam GF250 i stery zamknięte nvidii
<amikot> tu wyraźnie chodzi o to że jest ustawiona jakaś powolna animacja
<amikot> powolna reakcja żeby było płynnie
<amikot> i cukierkowo
<amikot> tu nic nie haczy
<Enlik|> Możliwe w sumie... Chyba masz rację
<Enlik|> Może gdzieś tam jest ustawienie, jeśli się przebić przez te wszystkie ikonki menusy przyciski okna, nie wiem :)
<Enlik|> ...
<Wizard> ehh
<Wizard> ja chcę unity zobaczyć w akcji, a tu mi płaka, że r300_dri.so failed :S
<Enlik|> Haha
<Wizard> lypa ;)
<Enlik|> Nie jest Ci pisane
<firemark> unity
<firemark> no wtf, panowie wtf
<Kwpolska> firemark: unity ssie
<Kwpolska> Wizard: edubuntu.org
<firemark> to wygląda na szajsz jak google chrome os
<Admc> deviantart jak zwykle ładuje się pół godziny
<BlessJah> Admc: co oni tam maja?
<BlessJah> jakies lipne flashe czy js?
<Admc> flasha nie mają więc raczej js
<Wizard> Kwpolska: chcę obadać unity :)
<Kwpolska> Wizard: to idz na edubuntu.org na weblive unity.
<Admc> Da się jakoś ustawić xserver żeby rysował także zminimalizowane okna?
<foreste> czesc
<lisu> siema
<foreste> :<
<maniakss> witam
<foreste> co moze wymuszac przy make uzycie instrukcji sse2 ?
<foreste> http://pastebin.com/rfeUXhFL
<foreste> ten skrypt robi mi deb
<foreste> on jest oficialnej paczki svn blendera 2.57b i buduje mi program na cpu 32bit ale z instrukcja sse2 a moj cpu niema instrukcji sse2 i polowie kompilacji przerywa make i komunikat illegal instrukcion
<foreste> i to samo mam po instalacji paczek deb z repoz debiana czy paczek ubuntu
<foreste> jak sam kompiluje przez cmake to mi zbuduje program i chodzi
<kornicameister> ma ktoś doświadczenie ze scilabem ? Albo potrafi powiedzieć jak zrobić nierówność w sensie takim, że rysuję jakiś wykres i zaznaczam obszar pod albo nad nim
<kornicameister> ?
<Dreadlish> re
<jamming> .\
<PushUpek> hmmm jak w trakcie skanowania badblocks informuje o bad blockach?
<Admc> lol, patrzcie na tego gościa jak desperacko poszukuje pomocy:
<Admc> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=133&t=145360
<BlessJah> pisanie postu co godzine mu nie pomoze
<wilczek> witam
<tar-gz> wilczek: o/
<lisu> \o
<lisu> kurde .. czegos mi brakuje... jade po piwo p/
<wilczek> mam problem z dzwiekiem w ubuntu 11.04. Otoz podczas sluchania muzyki w prawym przednim i tylnim pojawia sie pisk. Wczesniej tego nie mialem (tak mi sie wydaje). Pisk znika gdy: zaloguje sie w tlenie (moment logowania) i jeszcze gdy klikam na zamkniecie firefoksa do wyskoczenia okna dialogowego. Jak sie pozbyc tego pisku?
<winter> wilczek: zgłaszać błędy i czekać na update
<wilczek> ok, a jest jakas mozliwosc resetu ustawien audio? Skoro dzialalo mi na poczatku moze pomoze
<Caemyr> ten pisk to nieprawidlowe zamkniecie strumienia audio
<wilczek> jest jakis sposob zeby to naprawic?
<tchomas> hallo
<tchomas> uzywa ktos lubuntu ?
<Admc> ja używałem a co?
<tchomas> nic zdziwilem sie ze nie ma centrum oprogramowania ;)
<tchomas> i ogolnie softu mniej niz w ubuntu chyba a zajmuje tez cala CD ;)
<BlessJah> tchomas: to musialo byc straszne przezycie
<BlessJah> :->
<tchomas> noo bylo :D
<Admc> sudo apt-get install software-center
<tchomas> az mnie nie uswiadomili ze w sumie synaptic potrafi to samo  :D
<Admc> synaptic jest IMHO lepszy niż COU
<tchomas> tak przegladam i tez jest wszystko pogrupowane itd
<tchomas> fajne to lxde faktycznie lekkie i szybko sie wszystko laduje
<tchomas> i nawet jest chrome zamiast firefoxa
<BlessJah> nie widziales jeszcze awesome
<tchomas> awesome ?
<BlessJah> awesome
<Admc> awesome window manager
<tchomas> oo
<tchomas> lookne w google
<Admc> to jest ten WM co ma 50 linijek w źródle?
<Admc> bo jest taki jeden ale nie pamiętam czy to ten
<BlessJah> Admc: sam config ma wiecej niz 50
<tchomas> awesome wyglada wypasiono wiec watpie zeby bylo 50 linijek :D
<BlessJah> tchomas: tak szczerze to awesome jest frameworkiem
<BlessJah> do tworzenia WM w LUA
<Admc> ten co ma 50 linijek to jest dobry jak chcesz tzw. kiosk postawić
<BlessJah> Admc: wtedy ci nie jest wm potrzebne
<BlessJah> Admc: czysty Xorg i fullscreen aplikacji
<tchomas> kiosk?
<tchomas> a jaki manager jest najlzejszy ?
<Admc> takie komp co stoi w miejscu publicznym i można używać internetu za darmo
<BlessJah> tchomas: budka informacyjna, automat z rozkladem jazdy na przystanku, biletomat
<tchomas> nono juz czaje jak na pkp heh
<BlessJah> tchomas: taki ktory napiszesz w assemblerze
<tchomas> a jaki jest najlzejszy dostepny w miare stabilny
<BlessJah> tchomas: fluxbox, openbox, jwm, awesome, dwm
<BlessJah> z tych co mialem, widzialem
<tchomas> a lxde daleko ma od nich
<tchomas> lxde pewnie to openbox?
<BlessJah> lxde to nie WM
<BlessJah> to DE
<BlessJah> lxde zawiera openboksa
<tchomas> a myslalem bo ma openbox config manager
<Wizard> joł!
<tchomas> elloo
<BlessJah> DE, Desktop Environment, to zestaw programow, WM, jakis tray, zegarek, terminal i inne
<BlessJah> lxde korzysta wlasnie z OB, ale jak chcesz to mozesz sobie openboksa podmienic na cos innego, jak ci sie chce bawic
<Wizard> unity 2d jest w natty?
<Wizard> jest!
<tchomas> nie nie znam sie az tak zeby podmieniac heh
<tchomas> fluxboxa pewnie nei ma z ubuntu ?
<Wizard> co podmienić?
<BlessJah> to nic trudnego, edycja jednego czy dowch konfigow
<Wizard> jest w repo
<BlessJah> Wizard: WM
<Wizard> ah
<Admc> tchomas, było kiedyś Fluxbuntu
<BlessJah> tchomas: jest w repo, zazwyczaj jak startujesz WM z opcja --replace to sie podmienia do reboota
<Admc> ale już chyba nie rozwijają
<BlessJah> ale nie wszystkie maja te opcje
<Wizard> no nie trzeba nic edytować, w ubuntu wszystkie wsadzają plik do /usr/share/xessions i się pojawia do wyboru w menu gdm
<BlessJah> Admc: lubuntu bylo z lxde?
<tchomas> no z lxde
<tchomas> wlasnie siedze na lubuntu
<BlessJah> Wizard: on ma lxde i chce tylko WM podmienic
<Wizard> tchomas: wystarczy, że zainstalujesz paczkę z wmem i będzie w menu
<BlessJah> chyba
<tchomas> i calkiem ok
<Wizard> ah
<BlessJah> ale w sumie
<BlessJah> fluxbox ma wszystko czego trzeba
<BlessJah> sam z siebie
<BlessJah> wystarczy menu ulozyc
<Wizard> ja w pracy używam icewm ;)
<BlessJah> i bedzie korzystal z aplikacji lxde, edytora tekstu, managera plikow i calej reszty halastry
<Wizard> od tygodnia
<fi9o> 19:26 |      BlessJah | to nic trudnego, edycja jednego czy dowch konfigow
<fi9o> BlessJah: ?
<tchomas> a jak zmienic strefe czasowa w lxde ?
<BlessJah> fi9o: po co ci tyle miejsca prze nickiem?
<sciemniaczos> hejka
<tchomas> w opcjach zegara nic nie ma
<tchomas> BlessJah,  bo tak jest w XChat
<BlessJah> 192929 < fi9o> BlessJah: ?
<tchomas> BlessJah,  liczy miejsce od prawej wiec jak jest dluzszy nick to zajmuje miejsce zegara
<BlessJah> tchomas: chodzi mi o tą przerwę między '|' a 'BlessJah |'
<tchomas> BlessJah,  no Ci mowie, ze w XChat jest margines
<tchomas> i nick przyrownuje do prawej
<tchomas> im dluzszy to sie zbliza do godziny
<BlessJah> no nic, sa gusta i gusciki
<BlessJah> to miales na mysli mowiac ze zajmuje miesjce zegara...
<BlessJah> tchomas: ze jest wyrownanie do prawej to widac
<tchomas> BlessJah,  no to czemu sie pytac o odstep
<tchomas> jak bys mial nick dluzszy jeszcze o te spacje co sa to by wszedl na godzine
<BlessJah> dobra, zaniechaj
<tchomas> BlessJah,  bo kazda litera wiecej zabierze ta jedna spacje przed nickiem
<BlessJah> tchomas: ja to rozumiem
<BlessJah> tchomas: pytalem o cos innego
<tchomas> BlessJah,  o co ?
<tchomas> o miejsce przed nikiem ;)
<BlessJah> po co, po co jest ten odstep
<BlessJah> odpowiedz: wzgledy estetyczne
<tchomas> BlessJah,  no tez Ci mowie ze kazdy nick ma inna dlugosc
<Admc> panowie, może głupie pytanie, ale jestem nupem jeśli chodzi o irc. Jeśli ta cześć przed @ to indent to jak nazywa się cześć za @?
<BlessJah> tchomas: zaniechaj
<BlessJah> Admc: host?
<tchomas> i zeby byl rowny margines i przysuniecie do niego to jest odstep rozny
<BlessJah> tchomas: zaniechaj
<Admc> BlessJah, thz
<Admc> x*
<BlessJah> tchomas: prawidlowa odpowiedz brzmi: wzgledy estetyczne
<BlessJah> Admc: ale mozna miec kloakę
<tchomas> BlessJah,  odpowiedzi jest duzo
<BlessJah> tchomas: EOT
<tchomas> ok
 * BlessJah is away
<BlessJah> cya
<tchomas> http://penguinpetes.com/XWM_Guide/index.php?mode=Intro
<tchomas> ratpoison jest ciekawy manager
<tchomas> TWM to juz dla maniakow :D
<Admc> Mi tam nigdy nie chciało się bawić menadżerami okien
<Admc> sam używam gnome i jest ok
<tchomas> zawsze cos innego dla oka
<Admc> jedyna wada gnome to że się trochę długo ładuje
<Admc> zanim conky, compiz i awn się załadują mija sporo czasu
<tchomas> i tak szybciej niz kde
<tchomas> kde to juz masakra heh specjalnie okienko sie pojawia ladowania heh
<tar-gz> KDe na netbooku mi zajmuje 160 mb
<Admc> mi gnome zajmuje około 230 mb po uruchomieniu całego syfu
<tar-gz> zobaczymy ile na pld zajmie
<Admc> mam 1 GB ram
<foreste> kde rulez ;p
<Admc> ja się przesiadam na kde, ale dopiero jak kupię nowego kompa
<tchomas> Admc,  to duzo ubuntu zajmuje 150mb
<tchomas> tez mam 1gb ram
<lisu> u mnie gnome 1.3 GB :D
<Admc> tchomas, wolny ram to zmarnowany ram
<lisu> tfu, cały system
<Admc> ram jest po to żeby go zapełniać
<tchomas> Admc,  no tak ale im wiecej na inne rzeczy tym lepiej
<tar-gz> lisu: google chrome?
<lisu> Admc: ... ale nie po to aby go system sam z siebie zapełniał, tylko programy uruchomione.
<tchomas> wlacze chrome odpale 5-10 kart i juz zmula bo caly ram zabierz
<tchomas> e
<Admc> to zmień przeglądarkę
<lisu> tar-gz: zgadza się. i to nie 1 nie 2 tylko jeszcze opera i ffox
<Admc> chrome jest ramożerne
<lisu> midori w tle
<tchomas> Admc,  wszystkie szybkie przegladarki biora ram
<lisu> Admc: jebi mnie to, mam 3GB mogę sobie pozwolić
<tchomas> tak jak i opera czy firefox
<tar-gz> jak sie nazywa narzędzie do partycjonowania w kde?
<Admc> mam otwarte 8 kart i firefox zajmuje 27 mega
<tchomas> najlepsza jest opera mini
<lisu> kparted
<tchomas> praktycznie nic nie bierze :D
<Admc> tchomas, opera mobile zjada operę mini na śniadanie
<Admc> jeśli chodzi o przeglądarki
<lisu> Admc: ja mam chyba ze 150, od paru dni nie wyłączam kompa tylko dokładam nowe
<tchomas> Admc,  to masz niezlego firefoxa mi to bral z 200mb na start prawie
<tchomas> w chrome jedna karta niby 40mb bierze z tego opisu co wychodzilo
<Admc> lisu, ja jak mam otwarte więcej niż 100 kart to zacznam się gubić
<tar-gz> zaraz PLD spróbuje postawic to się zobaczy
<Admc> wtedy nawet firefox panorama nie pomaga
<lisu> Admc: ja też sie gubię , dlatego odpaliłem kolejna przeglądarke hehe
<Admc> lol
<Admc> a czemu nie zamkniesz chrome?
<mati75> tar-gz: chroot?
<tchomas> ja czesto zamykam jak mam ustawione zapamietywanie stron
<tchomas> tylko dlugo sie laduja po otworzeniu ;)
<Admc> u mnie jak są więcej niż trzy flashe otwarte to system muli jak cholera
<Admc> dlatego mam flashblocka
<tchomas> tez mam flashblock
<tchomas> adblokc
<tchomas> faceblock
<tar-gz> mati75: chrinst
<mati75> idiotblock
<tchomas> hehe
<mati75> tar-gz: można i tak
<tchomas> i plugin do otwierania pdf i doc w przegladarce
<Admc> sa zrobiłem sobie userstyle co zamienia lubię to na mam to w dupie
<tar-gz> mati75: lepsze jest ext3 czy raiser?
<lisu> gdybym takie akcje robił na windows 7 to: 1) nie mogłbym juz myszki używać, bo by przycinała..., ie9 pewnie by mi system wysypał, choć nie próbowałem jeszcze otworzyc więcej niż 10 stron pod IE, kurde, obrabiać zdjęcia pod windows  z 3 przeglądarkami, z komunikatorem, oglądając youtube, zmieniając wygląd systemu, syncronizując telefon, czytając / wysyłając e-maile, .... kurde jest tego troche, a wszystko dostępne przez prz
<lisu> ale monolog.... nie zadarza mi się to często.
<tchomas> lol
<tchomas> z/w ;)
<mati75> tar-gz: zależy do czego
<tar-gz> to zwykłego użytkowania linucha
<DaZ> używaj se co chcesz.
<tar-gz> słysząłem, że raiser lepiej się sprawdza na małych plikach
<DaZ> reiser.
<mati75> ext3 bierz
<mati75> Partition: ID:/ size: 20G used: 9.9G (50%) fs: reiserfs
<mati75> ale to maszyna produkcyjna
<foreste> ja jade na ext4 ;p
<DaZ> ext4 ssie dupe
 * lisu ma ext4 ... ryzykownie?
<DaZ> zrób apdejt, odetnij zasilanie
<lisu> ... ale na servie stawiam ext3, nie ryzykuje.
<DaZ> ???, profit
<foreste> jedynie partycje mam w reiserw
<foreste> 4gb
<foreste> sewrwerowa
<DaZ> używam ten pazdzierz tylko po to żeby go przekonwertować w btrfs kiedyś :f
<foreste> i do wymiany plikow linux <-> windows
<DaZ> reiserem? :f
<mati75> nie ntfs?
<mati75> or fat
<foreste> tak
<DaZ> windows umie ext.
<foreste> reiserw
<foreste> ext4 mu idzie fatalnie
<DaZ> jaki filesystem, taka obsługa
<DaZ> [;
<foreste> przynajmniej ext4 jest lepszy od badziewia ntfs ;p
<DaZ> ntfs nie gubi plików.
<foreste> ta..
<Admc> dziwne
<DaZ> używałem windowsa przez nascie lat, ntfs prawie nigdy sie nie wysypał poza problemami sprzętowymi
<kklimonda`> heh, ext4 nie gubi plików - gubią je źle napisane programy
<foreste> ale dziorawy jak ser jest ;p
<DaZ> ext wyjebał mi sie już nascie razy
<Admc> ja mam ext4 od dawna i nic mi nie zgnięło
<Admc> DaZ, masz jakiegoś pecha bo mi zawsze działa
<foreste> mi tez ;p
<DaZ> co chwila jak coś dziwnego zrobie po apdejcie to musze wrzucać od nowa połowe paczek, bo binarki robia sie puste
<Admc> sprawdź dysk
<DaZ> po co, wiem, że działa.
<foreste> chyba ze cos sam zepsulem ;p
<Admc> ext4 przynajmniej nie sprawdza się 10 minut
<lisu> Admc: jeśli dobrze kojarze, to ext4 ma dopiero rok... (mówie o stable), jesli mowisz, ze to dawno... no cóż czy ja wiem.
<Admc> ext3 sprawdza partycję o wielkości 80 GB w 10 minut, ext4 w 15 sekund
<kklimonda`> lisu: ponad 2 lata jako stable
<Mussious> Pytanko, jak dodać dane z trackera torrent na stronę? Chodzi mi o ilość peerów, seedów itp. itd. etc.
<Admc> lisu, dziwne ja mam ext4 od kiedy mam 9.04
<lisu> kklimonda`: ... hmm, kurde możliwe
<kklimonda`> lisu: ~5 lat jako unstable, a trzeba pamiętać, że to nie jest zupełnie nowy kod tylko bazuje na ext3
<lisu> czas zapierdal* mi ostatnio...
<DaZ> gwiazdkowanie wymiata.
<kklimonda`> DaZ: a jaką masz dystrybucję, że ci tak kasuje binarki?
<DaZ> kklimonda`: wszystko mi kasuje [;
<DaZ> to extowe opóźnione cośtam jest bardzo opóźnione.
<Admc> Daz, to je zmniejsz
<DaZ> lrn2tab
<Admc> o ile pamiętam za się za pomocą tune2fs
<kklimonda`> DaZ: ale opóźnienie nic zmienia.
<kklimonda`> DaZ: co jak co, ale program instalujący paczki powinien korzystać z fsynca by się upewnić, że dane są na dysku.
<DaZ> kklimonda`: ja nie wiem, ja sie nie znam, mnie stawia przed faktem dokonanym, ze po brutalnym restarcie jest ciemna dupa
<kklimonda`> dlatego dpkg tak zwolniło w ostatnich latach
<DaZ> a co ma do tego program instalujący paczki? :f
<foreste> kklimonda`:
<kklimonda`> DaZ: specyfikacja nie gwarantuje, że dane wylądują na dysku przed wykonaniem fsync.
<foreste> powiedz mi jedna rzecz
<DaZ> uhm.
<foreste> budujesz paczki wedlug pliku rules ?
<Admc> DaZ, a co tak często odciają ci prąd?
<DaZ> Admc: bardzo.
<Admc> to kup UPSa
<kklimonda`> DaZ: więc programy którym zależy na danych muszą wywoływać fsynca w odpowiednich momentach.
<kklimonda`> foreste: tak
<Admc> albo włóż baterię jak masz laptopa
<DaZ> Admc: albo moge stwierdzić, że filesystem jest do dupy i używać czegoś normalnego
<lisu> o, na interii jest temat o ubuntu 11.04... ciekawe co tam nasmarowali tym razem, może jeszcze wrzucą motyw z ubuntu do serialu M-Miłosc wtedy procent userów wzrośnie 100% x)
<DaZ> ie przealfe btrfsa, który mi tego nie robił [;
<foreste> to powiedz mi czemu jak buduje bkendera 2.57
<foreste> z wykozystaniem skryptu z svn
<foreste> buduje mi z instrukcja sse2 ?
<DaZ> serial tvnu trwają jeszcze w graniu w hirołsów w wmp
<kklimonda`> foreste: nie wiem co to za skrypt z svn
<foreste> pokaze
<kklimonda`> standardowe flagi sse2 nie włączają
<foreste> http://pastebin.com/rfeUXhFL
<foreste> glowny skrypt
<foreste> zaraz rulez pokaze
<foreste> rules
 * lisu ma zajęte 1458 MB ram... ciągniem dalej :D
<DaZ> ale jesteś fajny
<Mussious> Jeszcze raz zapytam, jak dodać dane z trackera torrent na stronę? Chodzi mi o ilość peerów, seedów itp. itd. etc.
<lisu> DaZ: jak kupa gołebia na przedniej szybie.
<DaZ> bardziej
<Admc> lol
<foreste> kklimonda`: http://pastebin.com/W91vGf7j
<foreste> plik rules
<foreste> dziwne ze jak robie sam
<kklimonda`> foreste: tu nic nie ma, więc gdzieś indziej musi to ustawiać.
<foreste> przez cmake make i make install to mi skompiluje i dziala
<kklimonda`> (może wykrywa przy budowaniu, że twój procesor ma sse2, i go włącza na przykład)
<foreste> kklimonda`:  moj cpu niema sse2 ;]
<DaZ> takie retro, czy czasami tego nie dodają teraz? :f
<foreste> DaZ:  moj cpu to archaik xd
<DaZ> no to baw sie dobrze w blenderze[;
<foreste> 2003/2004r ;p
<foreste> sempron 2800+
<foreste> kklimonda`:  pomozesz to sprawdzic ?
<foreste> dac ci svn ?
<foreste> kklimonda`: http://www.blender.org/download/source-code/
<TheNumb> o/
<Kwpolska> kklimonda`: wywal ` z nicka
<foreste> zle w repro zrobili ;p
<foreste> repoz
<foreste> bo w repoz jest z sse2
<TheNumb> foreste: no to ściągnij i zapaczkuj wersję bez sse2
<TheNumb> foreste: wrzuć na launchpada niech będzie dla potomnych.
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: meow
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<Caemyr> http://www.andrewnormanwilson.com/portfolios/70411-workers-leaving-the-googleplex
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3lcmuzw> (at www.andrewnormanwilson.com)
<Caemyr> fajny artykul
<foreste> ja nie umiem oblugi lauchpad :<
<Kwpolska> foreste: to idz na gita
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: launchpad ssie.
<Kwpolska> githuba*
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: ale przynajmniej maszynka zapaczkuje...
 * Kwpolska ma nowa klawiature
<kklimonda`> Kwpolska: nie
<TheNumb> W foreste to będzie szło latami.
<kklimonda`> muszę sobie przypomnieć hasło
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: coś dobrego kupiłeś?
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: microsoft
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: a numer? ;]
<foreste> a kklimonda`
<TheNumb> Bo jakoś szklanej kuli nie mam.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nie mam w instrukcji
<Kwpolska> kklimonda`: popros na #freenode o reset hasla
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: biednyś :<
<kklimonda`> foreste: sprawdzę potem, teraz wychodzę do sklepu
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: wygodna przynajmniej?
<foreste> mam log budowy paczki z tym skryptem
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ta
<kklimonda`> Kwpolska: mogę go zrobić samemu, ale mi ` nie przeszkadza
<TheNumb> To najważniejsze.
<Dreadlish> re
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: microsaft wired keyboard 600
<Kwpolska> shaft*
<Dreadlish> majkroszit łajerd kibord sześć handredów
<foreste> kklimonda`:
<foreste> moze ci ktos haslo wyzerowal ?
<mati75> wątpliwe
<jacekowski> nowy doctor who
<Kwpolska> foreste: w pamieci wyzerowal
<jacekowski> kklimonda`: zapomniales hasla?
<kklimonda`> foreste: nie sądzę - musiałby się dostać na mojego maila
<kklimonda`> jacekowski: czy zapomniałem.. zmieniałem hasło w pewnym momencie
<kklimonda`> ah, znalazłem
<kklimonda`> i przy okazji dostałem maila z resetem
<TheNumb> kklimonda: yay!
<TheNumb> kklimonda: gz
<kklimonda> kopiowałem hasło do keepass, z innego pliku
<foreste> kklimonda: http://www.speedyshare.com/files/28226942/blender_2.57.2_svn-bf_i386.build
<kklimonda> i zapomniałem, że mam tam cudzysłów, który jest.. "wyeskejpowany"
<foreste> na wklejke nmie dalo rady
<foreste> za duzy
<kklimonda> dobra, teraz na serio lecę na zakupy
<kklimonda> foreste:
<kklimonda> -- Performing Test SUPPORT_SSE2_BUILD - Success
<kklimonda> -- SSE2 Support: detected.
<Dreadlish> teraz?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: no, za 40 minut zamykają
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> nie ogarniam czasu dzisiaj
<Dreadlish> jezu co za ludzie
<kklimonda> foreste: dojdź co robi SUPPORT_SSE2_BUILD, i dlaczego test kończy się sukcesem
<Dreadlish> sukcesywnie "urywają" mi od neta z powodu siedzenia na shellu...
<jacekowski> nie masz sse2?
<foreste> dziwne
<foreste> niemam
<jacekowski> a jaki procek masz?
<TheNumb> jacekowski: stary
<foreste> semprn 2800+
<Wizard> boże, unity 2d się nie da użīwać
<foreste> sempron
<jacekowski> to dupa
<foreste> 2003/2004r
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Dreadlish> może krzywo patry
<foreste> jacekowski: to jak robie z cmake make make install to jest git
<jacekowski> to uzywaj cmake
<foreste> jak uzyje skryptu z svn
<foreste> to jest blad
<foreste> http://forum.infojama.pl/default.aspx?g=posts&m=698091
<TheNumb> foreste: weź zobacz w sauce co używa sse2
<TheNumb> foreste: find -regex ".*\.\(h\|c\)" -exec grep -HnE "sse2" {} \;
<foreste> to log cmake-gui
<foreste> http://wklej.org/id/521512/
<foreste> co nie wykrywa sse2 ;]
<foreste> http://wklej.org/id/521515/
<TheNumb> foreste: pokaż macros.cmake
<TheNumb> foreste: ...
<foreste> http://wklej.org/id/521516/
<TheNumb> set(CMAKE_REQUIRED_FLAGS "-msse -msse2 -O0")
<TheNumb> Sprawdź czy to zabangla ;]
<foreste> wywalic to ?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> dodaj -O0
<TheNumb> (literka o jak okular i zero)
<TheNumb> Żeby nie było.
<TheNumb> foreste: i co, cmake bangla?
<TheNumb> ._.
<Wizard> hmm
<TheNumb> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześc TheNumb
<Wizard> co psujesz?
<Wizard> że aż -O0 robisz?
<TheNumb> Wizard: ja nic nie psuję, CPU foreste nie ma sse2
<Wizard> no to trudno, co poradzić
<Wizard> a do czego mu to?
<Wizard> moje też nie ma, btw :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: to też masz antyka.
<TheNumb> A nie, Ty masz arma.
<TheNumb> I to antyka <:
<foreste> teraz pisze failled prze sse i sse2
<foreste> przy
<Wizard> nie no, arm jest nowiusi
<Wizard> jeszcze nie rozpakowany
<Wizard> taki sam procesor jest w playbooku
<Wizard> czy jak to się ten tablet rim nazywa
<TheNumb> plejzbuk
<foreste> TheNumb:
<TheNumb> foreste: hmm, to powinno pomóc ;f
<foreste> wylaczylo mi sse
<foreste> a mialo wylaczyc sse2 :P
<TheNumb> foreste: na pewno w dobre miejsce wkleiłeś?
<TheNumb> foreste: to tylko wyłącza wszystkie optymalizacje.
<TheNumb> :<
<foreste> 	# message(STATUS "Detecting SSE support")
<foreste> 	if(CMAKE_COMPILER_IS_GNUCC OR CMAKE_COMPILER_IS_GNUCXX)
<foreste> 		set(CMAKE_REQUIRED_FLAGS "-msse -msse2-00")
<foreste> 	elseif(MSVC)
<foreste> 		set(CMAKE_REQUIRED_FLAGS "/arch:SSE2") # TODO, SSE 1 ?
<foreste> 	endif()
<TheNumb> foreste: spacja po -msse2
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> i nie dwa zera
<TheNumb> Tylko literka 'O' jak Ola
<TheNumb> -O0
<TheNumb> Skopiuj i wklej.
<foreste> dzieki TheNumb :)
<TheNumb> foreste: poszło? :P
<foreste> tak :)
<TheNumb> spoko.
<foreste> zw
<foreste> moze mnie rozlaczyc
<foreste> juz jestem
<foreste> podlaczalem tel
<foreste> do pc siostry i automatycznie modem wlacza sie
<foreste> siostry tel
<PushUpek> pewnie ustawienia w telefonie usb
<foreste> a musi go ladowac przez usb
<foreste> bo wejscie ma rozwalone do ladorki
<foreste> ladowarki
<Admc> kijowo ładuje się przez usb
<Admc> 10 razy dłużej
<foreste> tzn to samo wejscie co usb
<jacekowski> nie prawda
<jacekowski> ladowanie przez usb z ladowarki moze byc tak samo szybkie jak z normalnej ladowarki
<foreste> tylko serwisie facet nogi portu mini usb po zmienial
<jacekowski> bo usb charging spec przewiduje 2A na ladowanie
<lisu> jacekowski: 2A ?
<Nerihsa> a nie 0.5A czy tam 450mA :?
<jacekowski> nie
<foreste> bo inne byly urwane
<lisu> jacekowski: z tego co wiem 500mA, 5V.
<jacekowski> usb charging spec
<jacekowski> to jest inna rzecz
<jacekowski> z dedykowanych ladowarek
<jacekowski> normalny host moze dac do 500mA
<jacekowski> ale ladowarka moze dac do 2A przez te zlacza
 * lisu ma sleep and charge usb
<lisu> to to samo? wątpię.
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to jest czesc specyfikacji USB2.0
<jacekowski> ze dedykowana ladowarka moze sygnalizowac ze jest dedykowana ladowarka przez zwarcie lini D+ i D-
<lisu> tak myślałem. 500mA, 5V, to jest 2.5VA, czyli w sumie niewiele.
<jacekowski> co sygnalizuje urzadzeniu podlaczonemu do dedykowanej ladowarki ze jest podlaczone do ladowarki
<jacekowski> lisu: jakie VA?
<TheNumb> Hmm, jest jakieś w miarę grywalne FPS na linucha?
<jacekowski> TheNumb: quake
<Diabelko> TheNumb: enemyterritory
<TheNumb> jacekowski: a takie z multi bardziej?
<jacekowski> i wtedy urzadzenie wie ze moze ciagnac do 2A
<TheNumb> O, mam pomysł <:
<TheNumb> QuakeLive
<foreste> TheNumb:  enemy territory ;p
<jacekowski> lisu: nie ma voltoamper przy DC
<TheNumb> Diabelko: ale mało polskich serwerów et.
<jacekowski> lisu: voltoampery sa tylko przy AC
<Diabelko> TheNumb: właśnie w chuj.
<lisu> jacekowski: nie twórz nowych praw.
<Diabelko> TheNumb: i jak masz amd64 to koniecznie trzeba instalować lib32-nvidia-cośtam
<Diabelko> bo inaczej nie działa :p
<Diabelko> oczywiście na nvidii :P
<foreste> duzo serwerow
<foreste> np moj :P
<TheNumb> Diabelko: mam i686 :3
<foreste> http://polskiwolfenstein.pl
<jacekowski> lisu: nie tworze nowych praw
<jacekowski> lisu: przy DC mnozenie V*A daje ci W nie VA
<TheNumb> A są jakieś polskie serwery do tc:e? Ktoś w to gra? ^^
<TheNumb> I na pohybel skurwysynom!
<Diabelko> truecombat elite zasysa i nie połyka
<lisu> jacekowski: watt, to jest jednostką mocy czynnej, prądu zmiennnego, oblicza się to w ten sposób, ze wartośc skuteczną prądu  mnoży się przez wartość skuteczną napięcia oraz współczynnik mocy (cosinus fi).
<jacekowski> lisu: a teraz znajdz mi wspolczynnik mocy przy DC
<jacekowski> lisu: ktory jest tylko wtedy kiedy prad i napiecie nie sa w fazie
<lisu> właśnie, dlatego nie ma "watów" przy DC, są Voltoampery
<jacekowski> lisu: co moze sie stac tylko w przypadku AC
<lisu> jacekowski: a co ja napisałem?
<jacekowski> pierdolisz panie
<lisu> jacekowski: http://pclab.pl/art28965-12.html
<jacekowski> ZMIENNEGO
<jacekowski> AC
<jacekowski> a my gadamy caly czas o DC, prad STALY
<Nerihsa> meow
<TheNumb> Spokój, bo zaraz dostaniecie po kopie.
<TheNumb> Tak profilaktycznie.
<foreste> jacekowski:  pamietasz michmina ?
<jacekowski> http://pclab.pl/art28768-10.html
<jacekowski> tu masz dla DC
<jacekowski> foreste: kojarze
<jacekowski> foreste: nicka kojarze ale nie kojarze dlaczego go kojarze
<foreste> team mial co ugamele poprawiali twa :>
<foreste> troller team ;d
<foreste> tamtych czasach byla dobra ;]
<foreste> z twoich plikow teraz fracuzi zrobili xnove ;]
<jacekowski> skad wiesz
<lisu> jacekowski: nie będę się kłucił, ale od kiedy tylko pamiętam, zawsze volt * amper dawało woltoamper (prąd zmienny) w prąd stały jest tylko szczególnym przypadkiem.
<foreste> bo sa stopki twe w fdlotenach
<jacekowski> lisu: przy zmiennym daje woltoamper
<foreste> flotenach*
<jacekowski> lisu: przy stalym daje wata
<foreste> na pendrive mam wszystkie wersje ug i troche xnovy ;]
<foreste> najlepszy klon ogame :E
<foreste> ja najlepsze zabieszpieczenie zrobilem  na adma
<lisu> jacekowski: kurde zastanawiające... jedni mówią tak, inni inaczej. Ja bardziej biorę to od fizycznej strony.
<foreste> zeby kto se ktos adma nie bral sam :.
<jacekowski> lisu: od fizycznej strony przy DC masz tylko waty
<jacekowski> lisu: bo nie mozesz miec przesuniecia pomiedzy napieciem a faza
<jacekowski> napieciem a pradem*
<lisu> jacekowski: jakiego przesunięcia, ... prąd stały.
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> nie ma przesuniecia
<jacekowski> a bez przesuniecia nie moze byc woltoamperow
<foreste> TheNumb:  dzieki
<TheNumb> foreste: spoko.
<TheNumb> foreste: już się skompilowało?
<foreste> jeszcze zadnego erroru niema :)
<foreste> jeszcze robi
<foreste> ale juz dsawno minelo miejsce co przerywalo make
<jacekowski> i nawet w szczegolnych przypadkach dla pradu zmiennego W=A*V jesli bierzemy wartosci chwilowe
<lisu> kurde, przerysowałem sobie
<lisu> jacekowski: masz kuźwa rację.
<jacekowski> i usredniamy
<jacekowski> co jest sposobem jaki wszystkie proste analizatory mocy uzywaja
<lisu> jacekowski: masz rację, Watt = A * V (* cos fi gdy jest = 1).
<jacekowski> czyli pomiar napiecia i pradu kilka tysiecy razy na sekunde
<jacekowski> i mnozenie zeby wyliczyc wartosc skuteczna mocy
<lisu> wartość skuteczna mocy ?
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> nie wiem jak to jest po polsku
<jacekowski> real power
<jacekowski> active power
<jacekowski> moc aktywna
<lisu> jacekowski: ja jestem pijany, ale nie az tak.
<firemark> Wizard: czym to straszą? :D
<lisu> jacekowski: moc czynna po polskiemu.
<jacekowski> o wlasnie, to tak sie liczy moc czynna w roznych urzadzeniach
<jacekowski> do tego potem sie liczy wartosci skuteczne pradu i napiecia z ktorych sie wylicza moc pozorna
<jacekowski> a moc bierna juz wychodzi z tych dwoch
<jacekowski> ale ide sobie
<jacekowski> bo mam inne rzeczy do roboty
<lisu> o/
<lisu> ja tez zmykam o/
<Wizard> firemark: parchem
<firemark> Wizard: aa!
<firemark> Wizard: ale ja mam gentoo, podoba mi się
<firemark> Wizard: dopóki nie wydadzą nowe kde
<scx> Dobry Wieczor
<Galvatron> Dobry
<scx> czy w nowym ubuntu jest normalne Gnome 2.x?
<kklimonda> tak
<scx> 2.30 czy 2.32?
<scx> gnome-about jest 2.32, ale metapakiet gnome 2.30
<Galvatron> JUż w 10.10 jest 2.32
<scx> a to ciekawe maja te oznaczenia, bo dla maverick podaja gnome w wersji 2.28+1ubuntu4
<scx> czy stare gnome (2.x) bedzie nadal utrzynywane czy jest tylko przejsciowo na ta jedna wersje?
<scx> gnome 3.x/unity to dla mnie nieporozumienie pod wzgledem wygladu i uzytecznosci
<scx> mialem okazje testowac u znajomego i u siebie na livecd
<Galvatron> Mówisz o GNOME-Schell czy zwukłym GNOME3?
<Admc> Galvatron, Gnome3=gnome-shell
<Diabelko> Myślałem, że chociaż ten "tryb awaryjny" w gnome3 przywróci mi funkcjonalność 2
<Diabelko> ale jednak dupa
<Admc> Diabelko, przejdź na XFCE 4.8
<Admc> albo KDE jak chcesz coś bardziej cukierkowego
<Diabelko> Admc: e tam, po prostu będę uważał na aktualizacje w pacmanie :P
<Psotnick> albo openboxa jak chcesz coś normalnego ;D
<Galvatron> KDE, gdzieć tak od 4.4, zrobiło się mulaste, delikatnie mówiąc
<Admc> Galvatron, jak masz szrot to ci muli
<Admc> ja na razie trzymam się gnome bo wiem że mój komp jest za słaby
<Admc> na kde
<Galvatron> Pentium IV 2,66Ghz (Northwood, 512KB L2, bez HT), 1,5GB RAM, 7300GT, to nadal za mało na KDE?
<Psotnick> proc może być za słaby
<Psotnick> znaczy, działać będzie, ale jak to już nie wiem ;D
<Admc> 7300 jest sprzed pięciu lat
<Admc> to co ty chcesz
<Psotnick> ja mam X3100
<Galvatron> Od 4.4 coś chyba zmienili w metodach renderingu
<Psotnick> to też jest sprzed 5 ;D
<Admc> w 4.4 dodali chyba blura
<Admc> albo w 4.5
<Admc> już nie pamiętam
<Galvatron> Bo starsze wersje, z Compizem, w miarę smigały nawet na Radeonie 9200SE
<Galvatron> Blur jest tam duzo wydajniejszy niż ten w Compizie
<DaZ> ale dalej wolny
<DaZ> generalnie to graphicssystem na raster robi mokro z nvidią [;
<Galvatron> na ten moment, pzynajmniej według moich obserwacji, funkcjonalność KDE i GNOME jest bardzo wyrównana
<Galvatron> Więc nie ma potrzeby przesiadki
<DaZ> ja bym powiedział, że kde tradycyjnie zjada gnome
<DaZ> [;
<Diabelko> gnome 3 na pewno
<Admc> gnome miało swoją chwilę kiedy kde przechodziło z wersji 3.5 na 4
<Admc> wtedy kde było nieużywalne to ludzie przechodzili na gnome
<Admc> teraz gnome jest nieużywalne to wrócą stare porządki
<Galvatron> W sumie, to ja używam głownie Compiza, a czy panele i okna rysuje mu GNOME, KDE czy co innego, to już nie takie istotne.:P
<Admc> kWin ma już możliwości takie jak compiz
<Admc> więc to nie ma różnicy
<Galvatron> Jewszcze sporo mu brakuje
<Galvatron> Zwłaszcza w zakresie konfiguracji
<Galvatron> Bardzo dużo wręcz
<Galvatron> Compiz jest dużo potęzniejszy i o wiele wydajniejszy
<Diabelko> O wiele wydajniejszy? Niebardzo.
<Diabelko> Jedynie faktem jest, że plasma muli.
<Galvatron> Ale musze przyznac, że Kwin robi postępy
<Galvatron> Fakt
<Galvatron> Własnie bawie sie GNOME Shell pod Ubu 10.10 i chodzi tak... h... "kulawo"
<Galvatron> *hmm...
<Diabelko> Gnome 3 jest żałosne głównie przez ten aktywny punkt (nie mogę z tym wytrzymać szczególnie na taczpadzie)
<Diabelko> oraz przez brak napletów
<Diabelko> Bo tak to całkiem fajne DE.
<Galvatron> Ja mam pokaz slajdów
<Diabelko> Tak? A mi gnome3 działa lepiej i szybciej niż gnome2.
<Diabelko> Fakt, że chce akceleracji 3D i w ogóle takich ficzerów, ale działa.
<Galvatron> W Compizie ustawiłem sobie 4 aktywne narozniki, na wzór OSX - swietna sprawa, w połączeniu z Expo i Scale
<Galvatron> Może przez to, że u mnie ten shell jest nałożony na GNOME2
<Galvatron> Musiałbym się drwać do czystego GNOME3, ktore ma być już w Ubu 11.10
<Galvatron> MOment, bo muszę wrócić do normalnej sesji
<foreste> pff
<foreste> ja mam komp 6 letni kde 4.4 ;p
<foreste> z efektam i kvin :P
<scx> jaki sterownik powinienem zainstalowac dla CastleRock?
<scx> (CLE266)
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> patrze i mam przeczucie
<foreste> ze dobrze ze nie wybralem ubuntu/kubuntu
<foreste> bo 11.04 to wielkie nie poruzumienie
<foreste> sporo ludzi wruci na 10.10 :P
<scx> foreste: nieporozumienie pod jakim wzgledem?
<foreste> stabilnosci
<foreste> i unity
<scx> no ale chyba mozna wybrac gnome 2.x?
<foreste> niby mozna
<foreste> ale jest nie dokonca dopracowane
<scx> no to chyba lepiej korzystac z nowszej wersji, gdzie bedzie nowsze oprogramowanie (openoffice, firefox, itd), do ktorej mozna uzyskac wsparcie, zamiast trzymac sie starej wersji systemu ze starym oprogramowaniem?
<scx> rozumiem, ze unity samo w sobie nie ma jakiejs opcji "kompatybilnosci" pod wzgledem wygladu?
<foreste> TheNumb:  dzieki :)
<foreste> mam poprawny deb taki jak w repoz sa :)
<foreste> tylko bez sse2 :)
<foreste> ktoryy moj pc niema ;]
<Galvatron> scx: Compiz 0.9.4 chodzi zauważalnie gorzej niż 0.8.6
<jacekowski> normalne ze nowsza wersja jest wolniejsza
<kklimonda> compiza w 0.9.x przepisywali (częściowo przynajmniej) w C++ afair.
<Galvatron> To wiem
<jacekowski> nie da sie czesciowo przepisac
<jacekowski> chyba ze jakies pluginy albo cos
<kklimonda> więc możliwe, że nie wszystkie pluginy są tak samo zoptymalizowane
<kklimonda> no ma
<kklimonda> compiz to jeden wielki plugin
<foreste> kklimonda:  TheNumb pomogl mi wylaczyc sse2 ;]
<kklimonda> gz
<Galvatron> Da się musić aplety GNOME (np. DockbarX,Gnomenu) zmusić do pracy z XFCE?
<kklimonda> swoją drogą u mnie compiz chodzi dobrze, więc raczej całość nie jest mniej wydajna - co najwyżej jakieś dziwne pluginy.
<kklimonda> nie da się
<Galvatron> Sorry, ale jestem już zmęczony i mi się palce plączą
<Galvatron> Poza tym, ciągle zapominam, że Copiz 0.9.x nadal nie jest stabilny
<kklimonda> czy nie jest
<kklimonda> u mnie jest nie mniej niż 0.8.x
<kklimonda> ale ja po prostu używam komputera, nie spędzam czasu na grzebaniu w ustawieniach compiza
<Galvatron> Mam na myśli, że oficjalnie nadal jest to wersja rozwojowa
<kklimonda> compiz nie miał w ogóle stabilnych wydań
<Galvatron> Compiz 0.9.x w ogole nie uzyskał (i nie usyska0 statusu "stable"
<kklimonda> jak 90% projektów open source
<jacekowski> tylko 90%?
<Galvatron> 0.8.x jest przez twórców określana jako "stable"
<jacekowski> wymien jeden projekt ktory uzyskal status stable i jest stable
<Galvatron> Czyli w miarę stabilna
<Galvatron> Przynajmniej dopóki nie probujesz jej odpalac na otwartych sterach ATI
<kklimonda> jacekowski: Chrome, Firefox?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: chyba, że będziesz się upierać, że te projekty nie są stable, ale wtedy musisz się dokładniej przyjrzeć swojej definicji stable ;)
<Galvatron> Natomiast to, co Caonical wsadziło do 11.04 ma officalnie status "development"
<jacekowski> firefox nie jest stabilny
<Galvatron> Ani wydajny
<jacekowski> chrome nie jest typowym projektem open source
<jacekowski> jest to w pelni zamkniety projekt ktory ma udostepniony kod
<Galvatron> Powinni go przemianować na FireMule
<kklimonda> jacekowski: jasne, naginaj rzeczywistość do swojej tezy
<jacekowski> to moja rzeczywistosc i robie z nia co chce
<Admc> jacekowski, odtwarzacz VLC
<Admc> po dziesięciu latach rozwoju osiągnął 1.0
<Admc> teraz ma 1.1
<Galvatron> Compiz nie osiągnął nawet 0.1
<Galvatron> Teraz ma 0.0.9.4
<Admc> Galvatron, ciekawe na 10.10 jeszcze nie wywalił mi się ani razu
<kklimonda> Galvatron: za dużo zer ci się dodało
<Galvatron> Mówie prawdę
<Galvatron> Sporo siedze na kanale wsparcia Compiza
<Galvatron> I on nie  zmierza do 1.0 tylko właśnie do 0.1
<kklimonda> kurde, tak ci powiedzieli deweloperzy, czy tak wywnioskowałeś na podstawie ilości ludzi którzy narzekają?
<Admc> gadanie, compiz działa stabilnie, przynajmniej u mnie
<kklimonda> wszystko się ostatecznie rozbija o jakość sterowników
<Admc> compiz ma dość małe wymagania
<Galvatron> Nie mowię, że Compiz jest niestabilny
<Admc> śmiga na mojej zintegrowanej karcie która w rzeczywistości ma 32 MB pamięci VRAM
<Galvatron> Gałąź 0.0.8.x jest stabilna, w teorii i w praktce
<Galvatron> Natomiast 00.9.x, która canonical wzięło do 11.04, to już niestety wersja rozwojowa, która status stable uzyska dopiero wraz z 0.1
<Galvatron> Mniejsza z numerkami
<Galvatron> Tak na prawdę mamy już dziewiąte wydanie Compiza
<Galvatron> Chodzi mi tylko o to, że Ubu 11.04 nie ma stabilnej wersji i przez to mogą być dodatkowe problemy
<kklimonda> Galvatron: i dlatego Canonical zatrudniło jednego z deweloperów Compiza, a inny był na poprzednim UDS.
<kklimonda> Canonical nie wybrało tej wersji compiza w ciemno
<Galvatron> Sam "smsplillaz" Spillsbury
<Galvatron> Główny developer
<Galvatron> Idę spać
<Galvatron> Doranoc
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Koniec-swiata-jablko-wlecialo-przez-okno,Aktualnosc,24743.html#komentarze
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6f6b6b3> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-01
<tar-gz> Cze
<TheNumb> o/
<tar-gz> TheNumb: \o/
<manio> o/
<lisu> re
<TheNumb> Oho, w Archu rzucili syfgnome3 do repo jako stable ;f
<TheNumb> Ale dalej została paczka gnome-desktop2 :3
<TheNumb> hr hr hr hr
<mati75> mi sie pięknie python w archu wywalił
<TheNumb> mati75: parchu :3
<mati75> TheNumb: deadchu raczej
<TheNumb> Ale się ludzie wkurzają na forum archa <:
<mati75> TheNumb: polskim czy oficjalnym?
<TheNumb> mati75: na oficjalnym, przez to gnome3.
<mati75> nie dziwie się
<TheNumb> Ale to rolling release...
<TheNumb> Nie wiem czego oni się spodziewali.
<mati75> będzie wielka migracja na xfce
<TheNumb> Jak u mnie <:
<TheNumb> Albo na KDE, to już lepiej.
<mati75> "Gnome 2 is no longer
<mati75> supported in Archlinux. You
<mati75> can reinstall it from your local
<mati75> cache or from unofficial
<mati75> mirrors of old Arch packages,
<mati75> but I would not recommend it. Fallback mode of Gnome 3
<mati75> is actually quite close to
<mati75> Gnome 2
<mati75> ale sie rozjechało
<TheNumb> Bez sensu instalować z archiwum.
<TheNumb> Wyjdą nowe wersje paczek od których nome2 jest zależne i nie uda się odpalić tego.
<mati75> racja
<mati75> fajne propozycje są
<mati75> xfce albo debian stable
<TheNumb> Albo ubuntu 11.04, do czasu wydania 11.10 ;p
<mati75> w debianie to jak za pół roku będzie to będzie dobrze
<mati75> wystarczy mi, że się w mincie muszę z tym udzierać
<TheNumb> mati75: z czym>
<TheNumb> s/>/?/
<mati75> z g3
<TheNumb> mati75: jak w mincie?
<mati75> w developerskiej wersji jest g3
<TheNumb> oO
<TheNumb> Żartujesz?
<mati75> i będzie w wydaniu
<mati75> nie
<TheNumb> Pff...
<TheNumb> Ich posrało
<TheNumb> Ale bez gnome-szel, co?
<mati75> bez
<TheNumb> uff..
<TheNumb> mati75: gdzie można dorwać iso?
<yp2> co myślicie o przesiadce na Mint'a Debian Edition?
<mati75> TheNumb: nie ma publika
<Nerihsa> haAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Nerihsa> ops nie tu
<Nerihsa> :F
<mati75> za parę dni rc będzie
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: tutaj też pasuje
<lisu> o/
<lisu> kurde, po aktualizacjach 11.04 zawisa na X'ach - poprzednie były bardziej dopracowane.
<TheNumb> lisu: gz :D
<lisu> TheNumb: e?
<TheNumb> lisu: no zwisa gz
<lisu> gz?
<TheNumb> gratz
<TheNumb> `g gz urbandictionary
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Urban Dictionary: gz: <http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gz>
<lisu> TheNumb: równie dobrze można napisać: "." za dużo skrótów i nikt się nie może połapać.
<TheNumb> lisu: albo "kupa".
<lisu> TheNumb: właśnie, równie dobry przykład.
 * TheNumb sprawdza jak działa cs 1.6 pod wine
<gtriderxc> http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2011/04/linux-security-circus-on-gui-isolation.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/42bhh5z> (at theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com)
<sysek> gtriderxc: jakby ta dziewczyna nie mogla pisac po polsku
<gtriderxc> moze sie wstydzi:)
<sysek> sie znalazla
<sysek> 'o jestem fajna, robie system i nie umiem polskiego'
<gtriderxc> ale niestety ma racje. xinput sniffuje bez sudo
<gtriderxc> tylko jeszcze
<gtriderxc> kwestia
<gtriderxc> jak kros z zewnątrz ma się do tego dostac
<jacekowski> ona nie jest dziewczyna
<gtriderxc> wynoszę właśnie graty do ciążarówki i przeprowadzam sie do 1104
<gtriderxc> babochłopem
<jacekowski> nie
<gtriderxc> ?:)
<jacekowski> trans
<jacekowski> nie ma nikogo o takim imieniu i nazwisku kto by skonczyl ten uniwersytet w polsce co ona pisze
<jacekowski> ale za to jest j. rutkowski
<sysek> lol? :D
<sysek> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joanna_Rutkowska
<jacekowski> sysek: poszukaj jej pracy na PW
<jacekowski> sysek: nie ma, jest tylko j. rutkowski
<gtriderxc> to tak jak mi pol swiata zlozylo zyczenia urodzinowe 3 tygodnie temu pomimo ze ich nie mialem:)
<gtriderxc> wystarczy wrzucic jakąś cyfre na FB i NK i juz Cie wszyscy "lubia"
<sysek> o
<sysek> dzis socjalistyczne swieto
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale sam szukałeś, czy po prostu jak większość wpadłeś na stronę z tym info?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: sami szukalismy
<kklimonda> zresztą chwila.. co z tego?
<jacekowski> to ze to nie ona tylko on
<jacekowski> tylko tyle
<bjorgus> witam wszystkich!
<gtriderxc> właśnie. Kopernik też była kobietą!!
<kklimonda> ale przecież my tu chyba nie oceniamy tego kim jest, tylko co zrobiła.
<jacekowski> co on zrobil
<kklimonda> (sam uważam, że sposób w jaki pisze jest zbyt medialny, ale to co pisze jest ciekawe)
<gtriderxc> powieki ciągną mnie do piekieł...
<sysek> i pisze po ang
<sysek> ;)
<jacekowski> ja tez
<jacekowski> po polsku nie warto pisac
<sysek> a ja tego nie lubie
<jacekowski> kazda powazniejsza techniczna publikacja to angielski
<jacekowski> wszystko jest po angielsku
<jacekowski> ew. potem tlumaczona na polski
<gtriderxc> Kopernik też była z Anglii!
<sysek> a to pierdole to wszystko. ide biegac
<jacekowski> ale w wiekszosci nie ma to sensu bo i tak kazdy do kogo to ma byc umie po angielsku
<gtriderxc> sysek to kiedy jakis maraton?
<sysek> kiedys na pewno sie zglosze
<jacekowski> kklimonda: nie abusuj opa
<gtriderxc> ;)
<sysek> :,
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> no i widzisz?!
<gtriderxc> chyba lepiej faktycznie po angielsku:)
<sysek> taa
<sysek> albo po rosyjsku
<gtriderxc> :):)
<cieniu> test
<tar-gz> Co  to znaczy, że mam zaholdowany kernel?
<jarek> czesc
<jarek> czy karty Intel GMA 4500M dzialaja pod ubuntu bezproblemowo?
<denysonique> jarek: tak
<denysonique> ja mam GM45
<denysonique> raz tam kiedys mialem ubuntu, i bylo ok
<jarek> ktora karta graficzna dzialalaby "out of the box" pod Ubuntu 11.04?
<jarek> szukam czegos co wymagaloby najmniej grzebania
<denysonique> jarek: ogólnie Ubuntu robi wszystko za Ciebie
<denysonique> jarek: i najmniej grzebiania == buy a mac
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: to znaczy, że apdejtów nie będzie
<gtriderxc> ja jade caly czas na intelach i zero problemu
<Kwpolska> denysonique++;
 * Kwpolska zabije putty
<denysonique> intele wg mnie najlepiej chodzą pod linuksamki
<denysonique> linuksami*
<Kwpolska> denysonique++;
<jarek> denysonique: pamietam, ze chyba 2 lata temu byly powazne problemy z intelami
<denysonique> zawsze na intelach, i nigdy nie miałem problemów jak nvidziarze czy atiści
<denysonique> w dodatku na Gentoo, więc support jest naprawdę dobry dla inteli
<jarek> denysonique: sterowniki do inteli sa juz w xorg, nie trzeba nic instalowac?
<denysonique> jarek: oj, Ubuntu robi wszystko za Ciebie
<denysonique> w Gentoo: VIDEO_CARDS="intel", i śmiga
<jarek> tak naprawde zamierzam instalowac fedore...
<Kwpolska> jarek: i dobrze robisz
<Kwpolska> jarek: tam tez sterowniki do inteli sa OOTB
<jarek> ale pomyslalem ze zapytam tutaj bo ten kanal jest najwiekszy
<Kwpolska> jarek: ...i tu (prawie) nikt ubuntu niema
<Kwpolska> nie ma*
<denysonique> Kwpolska: a co większość ma?
<Kwpolska> denysonique: nie wiadomo
<jarek> Ubuntu przestalo byc atrakcyjne od kiedy Canonical zaczelo zzynac z Apple
<Kwpolska> s/Canonical zeczelo zzynac z Apple/istnieje/
<jarek> Najnowsza Fedora wychodzi 2011-05-24, troche szkoda bo potrzebuje nowy system teraz
<gtriderxc> fajne podejscie do swiata
<gtriderxc> canonical zaczelo zzynac z apple to nie bede uzywal ubuntu:)
<gtriderxc> spoko:)
<jarek> czy RHEL nadaje sie na desktop?
<Kwpolska> jarek: nie
<jarek> bardzo podoba jego cykl wydawniczy (upgrady co 2-3 lata)
<Kwpolska> jarek: RHEL jest platny, po pierwsze
<jarek> s/podoba/podoba mi sie
<Kwpolska> jarek: za darmo jest CentOS, ale lepiej korzystać z fedory.
<Kwpolska> centos i red hat nie są zaprojektowane do użytku desktopowego, tylko na serwery.
<jarek> Kwpolska: no ja uzywam desktopa glownie do webdeveloperki
<jarek> Apache, PHP i MySQL powinny na nim smigac
<gronx> Witam Panów i Panie :) Działa wam blender w ubuntu 11.04?
<jarek> nie jestem tylko pewien czy da sie na nim zaintalowac najnowsze Node.js i Chroma
<jarek> http://www.redhat.com/rhel/desktop/
<jarek> https://www.redhat.com/apps/store/desktop/
<jarek> $49 za rok?
<gronx> mam problem z blenderem w ubuntu 11.04 gdy go uruchomię całe wnętrze okienka jest białe
<hospes9> witam
<Kwpolska> jarek: wszystko sie da
<Kwpolska> jarek: tylko kupowanie go ne ma sensu
<Kwpolska> jarek: webdevelopment mozna nawet na ubuntu, ale to nie ma sensu.  lepiej zainstaluj fedore.  albo archa.
<hospes9> wie ktoś jak w 11.04 ustawić żeby było klasyczne menu a nie te posrane
<Kwpolska> hospes9: czyli?
<jarek> Kwpolska: ale kazdy update fedory (co 6 miesiecy) wiaze sie z ryzykiem popsucia systemu
<Kwpolska> hospes9: chcesz wylaczyc unity?
<Kwpolska> jarek: to znajdz se jakiegos rolling-release
<hospes9> chyba tak
<Kwpolska> jarek: czyli dystrybucja ktora nie ma wydan
<Kwpolska> hospes9: na ekranie logowania na dole powinna byc do tego opcja
<jarek> Kwpolska: w przypadku rolling-release system moze sie popsuc w kazdej chwili
<jarek> Kwpolska: wiem cos o tym bo juz uzywalem Debian unstable
<Kwpolska> jarek: nie.
<hospes9> Kwpolska: aha już patrz
<jarek> Kwpolska: RHEL wydaje sie byc najbardziej niezawodna dystrybucja (obok Debian stable)
<Kwpolska> jarek: jak potrafisz uzywac (czyli nie instalujesz przy pomocy -Syu w archu) to sie nie popsuje.
<Kwpolska> jarek: ale nie powinno sie RHEL-a instalowac na desktopie.
<Kwpolska> jarek: debiana w domu to tylko testing albo unstable.
<Kwpolska> jarek: instalowanie debiana stable w domu nie ma sensu, chyba ze chcesz sie pobawic w archeologaw.
<Kwpolska> archeologa*
<jarek> wyglada na to, ze Intel GMA4500 nie dziala na RHEL :/
<jarek> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=483623
<jarek> chyba jednak wybiore fedore
<hospes9> jeszcze mały problem
<hospes9> nie mam przycisków zamknięci minimalizacji itp i okien ne mogę przenosic
<hospes9> faktycznie 11.04 porażka na maxa
<Kwpolska> hospes9: w gnome2?
<Kwpolska> jarek: powtarzam ci: RHEL-A NIE INSTALUJE SIĘ W DOMU!
<hospes9> a ja wiem jakie to gnome
<Kwpolska> hospes9: gnome2 (normalne) czy unity?
<gronx> hospes9, też miałem to z unity
<gronx> przesiadłem się na gnome
<Kwpolska> hospes9: ccsm wlacz
<hospes9> unity ale wyłączyłem
<Kwpolska> hospes9: pobaw sie w CCSM
<hospes9> Kwpolska włączam ale nie chce odpalić
<Kwpolska> hospes9: to w konsoli wlacz
<hospes9> ok
<gronx> NIE POLECAM unity na tym etapie jego rozwoju, ma ono potencjał ale jest za wcześnie na używanie chyba że chcesz być beta testerem bo to że to jest stable to wielkie KŁAMSTWO
<hospes9> a mnie tam wcale unity nie podchodzi bajerów nie potrzebuje
<Diabelko> jeszcze parę chwil i wam zacznie podchodzić
 * Kwpolska ma nadzieje ze ludzie przejda na lepsze distra
<Diabelko> jak gnome3 trafi do repo
 * sysek ziewa glosno
<gronx> hospes9, ja potrzebuję mieć normalne panele zarypane ikonkami i informacjami unity mi tego nie da
<sysek> zaczyna sie wywod 'Bo Arch to THE BEST FTW LOOAWLA' ?
<Kwpolska> sysek: nie.
<Kwpolska> sysek: arch ma jeden problem: juz jest gnome3 i python3.
<sysek> i tak uzywasz xfce
<Kwpolska> sysek: ...bo mi gnome3 dali.
<jarek> ale w archu nie ma chyba czegos takiego jak domyslne srodowisko graficzne
<Kwpolska> a to jest jeszcze gorsze niz unity.
<Kwpolska> jarek: ine ma.
<sysek> no nie ma
<Kwpolska> jarek: tzn. teoretycznie jest. nazywa sie framebuffer z bashem.
<jarek> no wiec co w tym zlego ze sa paczki z gnome3?
<Kwpolska> jarek: bo gnome3 ssie?
<jarek> Kwpolska masz na mysli cala platforme czy tylko Gnome Shell?
<Kwpolska> jarek: i bo lubialem gnome2?
<Kwpolska> jarek: cale gnome3 ssie.
<Kwpolska> jedyne co w nim dobre jest to tapeta.
<jarek> Kwpolska jak Gnome Shell ci sie nie podoba mozesz uzywac XFCE ktore bazuje na platformie Gnome (gvfs, gtk, glib, etc)
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: jeszcze ten pasek na górze całkiem ładnie wygląda, nie zapominaj!
<sysek> w gnome3 wszystko jest takie duze :<
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: już jest gnome3 w repo archa w stable?
<Kwpolska> jarek: uzywam xfce
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: nie, [testing]
<jarek> najbardziej w Gnome 3 podoba mi sie to, ze nareszcie moge sam pisac do niego dodatki
<hospes9> teraz to nerwa mam ale jutro reinstalacja do 10.04 i nigdy nowszych wersji
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: e, testing to ja sobie darowałem od czasów gnome3
<Diabelko> na stable jeszcze nie ma
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: [extra]*
<Diabelko> i mam nadzieję, że zostawią gnome2 i gnome2-extra
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: oj tam
<sysek> oho
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: przepraszam
<sysek> synf kadafiego nie zyje
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: wlasnie zauwazylem: GNOME3 idzie do extra.
<Diabelko> E? Dzisiaj?
<sysek> no to chyba edzie wojna
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: "Zomg GNOME 3 http://www.archlinux.org/news/gnome3-in-extra/ <+> Blame Alla... er.. Ionuț"
<jarek> to gnome-panel i metacity beda dalej rozwijane?
<Kwpolska> jarek: są.
<sysek> o przyszedl hejter
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: kurwa mać, wczoraj jeszcze pobierałem gnome2... teraz uciekam na xfce i tyle
<Diabelko> zainstaluję sobie xfce i gnome-extra i finał
<jarek> chyba mial byc jakis okres przejsciowy (dwa moze trzy wydania) po ktorym wyrzuca je z gnoma
<jarek> XFCE4.8 jest prawie idealnym zamiennikiem Gnome 2, brakuje chyba tylko tabow w menedzerze plikow
<Admc> jarek, a jest w nim coś na kształt gnome-keyring albo kwallet?
<Admc> bo pamiętam że ipla nie chciała działać na xfce
<jarek> Admc: nie wiem, uzywam KeyPassX
<jarek> co to jest ipla?
<Admc> serwis VOD polsatu
<jarek> Youtube ci nie wystarcza? :P
<Admc> używa adobe air
<Admc> po youtube nie chce mi się szukać, po za tym zazwyczaj jest tam kiepawa jakość
<jarek> Adobe Air dziala okropnie na Linuksie niezaleznie od srodowiska
<jarek> chyba do tej pory nie stworzyli wersji 64bitower
<jarek> s/bitower/bitowej
<hospes9> a ja poczekam ze 20 lat i bedę dopiero korzystał z linuxa może coś wtedy na nich da się zrobić
<Admc> mi to rybka po bo i tam mój procesor nie obsługuje am64
<revisited> hospes da sie duzo zrobic
<Admc> amd64*
<sysek> hospes9: :DD
<Admc> hospes9, a czego ci brakuje w linuxie?
<hospes9> tak ubuntu wymaga już 2 ghz a dawniej 2 comadore 64 wystarczyło żeby wysłać człowieka na księżyć
<hospes9> :P
<Admc> ja mam 1,46 GHz i śmiga
<hospes9> hehe
<Admc> co prawda mam teraz minta ale to w sumie to samo co ubuntu
<jarek> rzeczywiscie, odnosze wrazenie ze z wydania na wydanie w tle dziala coraz wiecej procesow
<Admc> ja zauważyłem że gnome coraz dłużej się ładuje
<jarek> ostatnio zaczlie nawet domyslnie wlaczac Ubuntu One i inny bloatware
<Mussious> Bry
<Mussious> Da się jakoś zastosować ustawienia iptables dla całej sieci, jeśli mam wszystkie hasła itp.?
<Admc> ja tam powyłączałem zbędne usługi a czas uruchamiania prawie się nie zmienił
<hospes9> niby numerki zmieniają 10.04-->10.10-->11.04 i co w tych zmianach jakięś bajerki które zmieniają wygląd żeby ładnie wyglądało
<Kwpolska> hospes9: znajdz *DOBRA* dystrybucje
<hospes9> nie ma takiej
<hospes9> o przepraszam jest c64:)
<Mussious> Ubuntu na pewno nią nie jest
<hospes9> ubuntu jest jak demokracja nie idealna ale nic lepszego nie ma
<Mussious> jest
<Diabelko> "Nic lepszego nie ma" poddałbym ocenie ;f
<Mussious> Ubuntu ciągle się sypie
<Mussious> dlatego go nie lubię
<Admc> Mussious, ciekawe, nie zauważyłem
<Diabelko> Mussious: jak się nie umie korzystać, to się sypie ;)
<Admc> ubuntu jest dobre dla początkujących i dla tych co nie chce im się bawić komputerem
<Mussious> Ja nie korzystam, ale wyjaśnij mi, że na kompie u mojego dziadka, który nie miał żadnych haseł do systemu się z raz na 1.5 miesiąca nie chciał uruchomić.
<Mussious> i wtedy dupa, musiał mnie wołać
<gtriderxc> od dwóch lat robie na Ubuntu yotalny syf razem z distro upgrdae i nic mi sie nie sypie
<Mussious> on sam by tego nie ogarnął
<gtriderxc> ja moge to w prosty sposób wyjaśnic
<Admc> ja zastanawiam się na co się przesiąść po kupnie nowego kompa, rozważam debiana testing albo lmde
<tar-gz> Admc: Gentoo
<Admc> interesuje mnie roling release, bo nie chce mi się wgrywać systemu co pół roku
<Admc> tar-gz, hehe, dobre
<Admc> :)
<hospes9> dla mnie tylko by mogli poprawić obsługę sprzetową
<gtriderxc> bosze...
<Mussious> Zaryzykowałbym stwierdzenie, że Sid jest stabilniejszy od ubuntu
<Carnophage> Admc: albo rolling albo polsrodki ktore wymieniles ;-)
<tar-gz> Mussious: jakieś problem z udevem jest w sidzie
<tar-gz> [root@localhost /]# grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<tar-gz> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<tar-gz> WTF?
<Admc> Carnophage, czemu to półśrodki a nie rolling?
<Diabelko> wywal gruba, wyczysc /boot/grub/ i zainstaluj od nowa
<Carnophage> Admc: a jaki to testing rolling, zwlaszcza w czasie freeza?
<Mussious>  Da się jakoś zastosować ustawienia iptables dla całej sieci, jeśli mam wszystkie hasła itp.?
<Kwpolska> Mussious: ręcznie?
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: przeinstaluj se gruba.
<Mussious> tak
<Kwpolska> Admc: Arch Linux.
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: distro dnia?
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: ?
<tar-gz> dalej to samo
<tar-gz> może grub w repo jest pierdziulnięty
<Admc> tar-gz, a może spróbuj starego dobrego gruba legacy
<Admc> ztcw grub2 nie jest jeszcze stabilny
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: jakiego distro dzisiaj uzywasz?
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: PLD
<tar-gz> 1 package(s) found:
<tar-gz> grub-0.97-15.i686
<sysek> lol PLD
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: a jakie distro bedziesz mial za miesiac?
<tar-gz> archa
<Diabelko> przesiądź się dziś na archa, łatwiej będzie
<gjm> Bry
<Admc> o lol
<Admc> na bash.org.pl jest jeden cytat z moim nickiem
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: a za dwa?
<mati75> Admc: który?
<Admc> mati75, masz wyszukiwarkę
<Admc> wpisz mój nick to będzie jeden
<tar-gz> Kwpolska: funtoo
<mati75> tylko tam parę było
<mati75> widzie
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: a za trzy?
<tar-gz> Ubuntu
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: 4?
<tar-gz> Debian
<jarek> czy Arch uzywa Grub2?
<tar-gz> defaultowo nie
<Szycha> tar-gz, a za pol roku exherbo
<tar-gz> Szycha: za pół roku kozio linux
<Kwpolska> jarek: nie.  i nie powinien.
<jarek> Grub2 to masakra
<Kwpolska> ubunt bylo pierwsze awiec nie bedzie
<Kwpolska> ubuntu* a wiec*
<mati75> jarek: nie
<jarek> zdecydowalbym sie na Archa gdyby nie jego cykl wydawniczy
<Szycha> jaki cykl wydawniczy?
<jarek> a raczej jego brak
<Kwpolska> jarek: dlaczego nie chcesz?
<Szycha> przeciez to rolling release
<Kwpolska> jarek: raz instalujesz i masz spokoj
<jarek> jak przy takim cylku wydawniczym cokolwiek moze byc przetestowane?
<Diabelko> jarek: jest [testing]
<Diabelko> tam się testuje
<Kwpolska> jarek: repozytorium [testing], gdzie wszystko testują.  WSZYSTKO przez [testing] przechodzi
<jarek> jak dlugo paczka musi siedziec w testing aby przejsc do stable?
<Kwpolska> jarek: nie do stable, tylko do [extra] albo [core].  do tego jest [community-testing] do [community]
<Kwpolska> jarek: a ile siedziec musi to zalezy
<jarek> http://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/x86_64/xmms/
<jarek> :)
<Kwpolska> jarek: huh?
<jarek> czy to jest TEN XMMS ktorego uzywalem 10 lat temu?
<Kwpolska> jarek: no chyba
<jarek> ale on jest napisany w GTK1
<jarek> chyba wszystkie dystrybucje jakie znam wyrzucily GTK1 ze swoich rep kilka lat temu
<Kwpolska> jarek: arch ma 1, 2 i 3
<jarek> Kwpolska: ale to chyba nie ma prawa dzialac na nowoczesnym systemie...
<Kwpolska> jarek: ale dziala
<Kwpolska> inaczej nie byloby spaczkowane
<maniakss> dziala wam btgigs?
<gtriderxc> qrde nie vie ktos gdzie jest moja płyta?
<Galahad> cześć
<Galahad> jak wydobyć link do filmiku na youtube?
<Kwpolska> Galahad: skopiowac z paska adresowego?
<Galahad> hej Kwpolska ^^
<Galahad> Kwpolska, i to wystarczy będe mógł ogladać w mplayerze ?
<Kwpolska> Galahad: nie
<Galahad> ^^
<Kwpolska> Galahad: musisz sobie pobrac flv albo mp4
<Galahad> w totemie też mam problem
<Kwpolska> kiedys bylo w /tmp
<Galahad> ha no właśnie mam stara wersję gdzie jest w tmp
<Galahad> ale chciałem sobie obejrzeć live relacje z beatyfikacji w okienku małym bo robie coś i by było praktyczne
<Galahad> ale sie nie da bo jakieś problemy sa crazy
<jarek> Galahad: http://liori.jogger.pl/2010/11/08/getting-flash-videos-from-almost-deleted-files/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6b9tq45> (at liori.jogger.pl)
<Galahad> jedyne co udało mi się zrobić to przez keep vidego zciagać do tmp i ogladać jednocześnie przez playera
<Kwpolska> jarek: thx
<Galahad> hmm
<jarek> Galahad: nie powinienes uzywac starej wersji Flasha (tej ktora trzyma flv w /tmp)
<Galahad> czemu ?
<jarek> Galahad: krytyczne bledy
<jarek> bezpieczenstwa
<glucik> siem
<Galahad> hmm...
<Galahad> ale jest mi tak wygodnie noo lubie mieć bez duperelowatych ściem zwyczajnie plik w tmp a nei te wszystkie keep video i temu podobne dziwactwa
<jarek> http://it.slashdot.org/story/10/10/28/2058239/Adobe-Warns-of-Critical-Flash-Bug-Already-Being-Exploited?from=rss
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/34sfko7> (at it.slashdot.org)
<Galahad> jakeiś pluginy do przeglądarki zżerające zasoby sic ....
<Galahad> hmm....ok to jak miałem nowy (świerzy) nie zapisywało mi w tmp ale zato w operze zapisywało w tmp usera
<jarek> i jeszcze jeden: http://it.slashdot.org/story/10/11/03/1711234/Adobe-To-Push-Emergency-Fix-For-Flash-Bug
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3uqr6xu> (at it.slashdot.org)
<Galahad> jak to wyjaśnić ?
<Galahad> i nie miałem w zadnej przegladarce jak tylko w operze zapisany pliczek flash do tmp i musiałęm urzywac opery a nie lubie tego
<jarek> Galahad: na Youtube mozesz chyba wlaczyc sobie HTML5
<Galahad> ja kzrobie update to mi wywali drukarkę a potrzebuje jej bezprzerwy doh
<jarek> Galahad: w Operze widocznie miales zainstalowany stary stary plugin Flasha
<Galahad> to wszytko jest szalone
<Galahad> jarek no teraz tego nei sprawdze bo nie ma już systemu lae opere instalowałem z repo
<Galahad> jarek, to jak zrobić żeby i tak zapisywało pliczek normalnie ?
<jarek> Galahad: nie mozesz zmusic najnowszego pluginu Flash do zapisywania plikow .flv do /tmp
<Galahad> jak to nie !!! jak to nie można czegoś zrobić /załamka
<Galahad> jednak mieli racje jak coś nie otwarte to do kitu
<jarek> no mozesz napisac swoj wlasny skrypt ktory bedzie odpalal komendy jak w tym tutorialu: http://liori.jogger.pl/2010/11/08/getting-flash-videos-from-almost-deleted-files/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6b9tq45> (at liori.jogger.pl)
<Galahad> julek, ano spróbuje coś pokombinować jak tylko zakończę zaległa pracę biurową
<Galahad> nie moge przecież mieć sera szwajcarskiego ^^
<Galahad> ale smutno mi bez tej funkcji ładne pare lat korzystałem z tego i ciężko się przestawić ehh
<Galahad> a jak jest z totemem ? można w nim oglądać przez plugin filmiki ?
<hawaii_> witam wszystkich
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<Galahad> ohayo
<TheNumb> o/
<hawaii_> ubuntu ssie
<hawaii_> :|
<TheNumb> hawaii_: zainstaluj sobie distro Windows XP.
<hawaii_> wędruję z tym systemem od 9.04 i coraz gorzej
<hawaii_> TheNumb, oj złośliwość w społeczności w dniu beatyfikacji ;)
<TheNumb> hawaii_: beatyfikacja mało mnie interesuje.
<TheNumb> Na dodatek to wcale nie była złośliwość.
<TheNumb> XP to dobry system.
<TheNumb> Chodzi na każdym sprzęcie.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<hawaii_> hehehe
<TheNumb> Taka prawda.
<hawaii_> czy ja przeczę?
<hawaii_> ktoś używa archa?
 * TheNumb 
<michal__> siema jaki chamod musze nadac folderowi aby skrypt ktory sie w nim znajduje mogl tworzyc w nim pliki i foldery?
<Kwpolska> michal__: chmod*
<michal__> wiem
<Kwpolska> michal__: zazwyczaj 755 wystarczy, jak skrypt uruchamia ktos inny to 777
<michal__> ktos inny tzn?
<Kwpolska> 1 = execute/search 2 = write 4 = read
<Kwpolska> michal__: ktos inny tzn. httpd lub inny uzyszkodnik
<Galahad> michal__, przy pomocy jakiego języka piszesz ten skrypt?
<Kwpolska> Galahad: to pytanie to tylko z ciekawosci mam rozumiec?
<michal__> php
<Galahad> Kwpolska, zadnych ideologii obiecuje :D
<Kwpolska> michal__: to przydaloby sie 777
 * hawaii_ żegna towarzystwo. Miłego dnia
<michal__> sudo chmod 777 -R /sciezka  w taki sposub mam nadawac chmod/
<michal__> ?
<Galahad> najlepiej to wszystkim plikom nadać 777 i mieć z głowy
<michal__> jak nadaje folderowi to plika wewnatrz niego tez sie nadaja czy musze im osobno?
<Galahad> michal__, -R jest od nadawania wszystkiemu co jest środku takich praw jak wskazane hurtowo
<morfeusz888_> witam
<Galahad> morfeusz888_, sie masz ?
<morfeusz888_> Galahad: dobrze dzięki
<morfeusz888_> aktualnie testuje jeszcze Ubuntu z Unity
<morfeusz888_> dużo ludzi na forach mówi, że im się to unity całkiem sypie, a u mnie stoi
<Galahad> noo ja ostatnio miałem zaszczyt zainstalować minta-debiana ale niestety nie mam czasu tesotwać
<Galahad> morfeusz888_, jak szybko wstaje?
<morfeusz888_> system z Unity ? Szczerze nie liczyłem
<Galahad> noo to policz prosze :>
<morfeusz888_> ale na oko do 30 sekund ze wszystkim
<Galahad> a ten na jakim systemie plików ?
<morfeusz888_> ext4
<Galahad> no właśnie zastanamiwm sie czy z reiserfs pójdzie szybciej
<morfeusz888_> reiserfs jest bardzo dobrze do dużej ilości małych plików
<morfeusz888_> ja mam na hdd które podpięto jest do squida
<morfeusz888_> wymiata
<Galahad> bo mam tego debiana z ext4 wstaje 40sec a system na drugim dysku z reiserfs wstaje 30 sek
<Galahad> bez porównania szybciej!
<morfeusz888_> ja na takie żeczy zawsze daje ext a jakieś nietypowe to wtedy zmieniam
<Galahad> to daje 1,5godziny w roku zaoszczędzone! ;)
<morfeusz888_> jaki matematyk :)
<Galahad> heheh
<morfeusz888_> a co do unity nie kiedy potrafi wnerwić
<morfeusz888_> ale ja wytrzymuje :)
<Galahad> np co robi ?
<morfeusz888_> wczoraj machłem recenzję i tam opisałem
<morfeusz888_> niektóre błędy, które wyłapałem w ciągu 24 godzin testowania
<Galahad> poproszę link :)
<morfeusz888_> służę :)
<morfeusz888_> http://www.morfiblog.pl/2011/05/01/ubuntu-11-04-czyli-nowe-podejscie-do-srodowiska/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6h3wwwx> (at www.morfiblog.pl)
<morfeusz888_> dostałeś ?
<gtriderxc> jest akcja
<gtriderxc> jak sie odpala grub
<gtriderxc> to jest recovery mode
<gtriderxc> a jak jest tylko jeden system
<gtriderxc> to da sie odpalic jakos to recovery mode?
<Galahad> ok mam zapisane w pdf popołudniu przy kawce poczytam
<gtriderxc> gdy grub mi sie nie wyswietla?
<morfeusz888_> gtriderxc, nie testowałem, więc nie będę się odzywał
<morfeusz888_> Galahad, ok :)
<Galahad> ale widze ze gnome3 masz ze screenów :D
<gtriderxc> zsatanizowałem włąśnie ubuntu i zatrzymuje mi sie na mrugających kropeczkach:)
<gtriderxc> i jakies F8 by sie przydało
<Galahad> ctrl+alt+f2?
<gtriderxc> niestety to jets w wirtulace
<Galahad> oł
<morfeusz888_> Galahad, u mnie na blogu nie ma nic z gnome 3
<gtriderxc> jak klikne to mi hosta wywala z xów:)
<Galahad> to też muszę poczytać a nie oceniac po okłądce hehhehe
<gtriderxc> ale kij z tym. wczoraj byłem w kielcahc to sobie poradzę.
<Galahad> w kielcahc to jakieś centrum linuxa na polskie ?
<gtriderxc> kiedyś słyszałem w pjosence, że "Kielce to potega!"
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> a tak w ogole to same problemy dzisiaj przy niedzieli
<gtriderxc> wlasnie mi system wywalił, ze This game runs only under windows 95 or 98 ;( :)))
<morfeusz888_> gtriderxc, a co to za gra ? :)
<gtriderxc> NFS4 :)))
<gtriderxc> znalazłem płytę pod łóżkiem:)
<morfeusz888_> fiu fiu :)
<morfeusz888_> hehe
<Galahad> so keep same windows under you computer an restart :D
<gtriderxc> i will:)
<morfeusz888_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/gnome3-packages-begin-trickling-into-ubuntu-11-10/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6cex55g> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<gtriderxc> ubuntusatanic users should always obey the satans will:)
<Galahad> oo morfeusz888_ właśnie zauważyłem ze privujesz !
<morfeusz888_> Galahad, bystry jesteś :)
<Galahad> jes
<gtriderxc> PlayOnLinux sobie poradzil ale bardziej nieituicyjnego programu to ze swieczka szukac
<Galahad> cześć dozo poźniej
<karolw> witam, mam problem jak udosyępnić wszystkim użytkownikom wszystkie pliki, np. ja mam jakiś film i teraz mój brat loguje się na sibie no i żeby mógł zobaczyć moje pliki
<firemark> jak ja nie lubię ludzi którzy wychodzą po 20 minutach.
<foreste> czesc
<tomasz> witam
<Mhrok> Witajcie, ma ktoś tutaj nowe ubu ze sterownikami ATI?
<Mhrok> Jeżeli tak to jestem ciekawy tego jak to działa.
<tomasz> niestety ja dzialam na sterach do i950gm i smiga super
<Mhrok> tomasz: dzięki za chęci, ale to dokładnie o ATI mi chodzi ;)
<tomasz> niestety nie pomoge , moze ktos inny tutaj
<Kwpolska> Mhrok: [generalny support do kart graficznych i innego hardware'u AMD (w tym ATI)] 1. walnij w urzadzenie mlotkiem 2. wywal przez okno 3. ??? 4. profit
<BlessJah> test
<tomasz> test udany
<BlessJah> tomasz: skąd wiesz co testowałem?
<foreste> musze patchowac swig ;/
<foreste> jal patchowac ? :E
<foreste> bo zapomnialem ;x
<BlessJah> patch plik.patch?
<BlessJah> jak masz szczescie, to ci spaczuje
<BlessJah> jak masz pecha to sie wywróci i powie że nie wie co paczować
<BlessJah> wtedy dodajesz co ma spaczowac
<tomasz> BlessJah,  nie wiem moze cos z irc :D
<Mhrok> Kwpolska: znam to, na gentoo mi działa, to się pytam jak jest z ubuntu [;
<sztyft2> Witam. Mam problem. Spalił mi się 3 tygodnie temu laptop. Sesja za pasem i pożyczyłem w końcu od znajomego inny laptop. Mam swój stary dysk twardy, podłączyłem go do tego pożyczonego lapka i wszystko ruszyło. W low graphics mode, ale zawsze. Zrestartowałem kompa i teraz nie mogę odpalić wersji okienkowej. Z konsoli za kij nie wiem jakie komendy wpisac zeby mi znowu ruszył :/
<sztyft2> wciąż tylko truje że to nie ta kara graficzna. Proszę o pomoc.
<sztyft2> Startx => wykrywa inną kartę graficzną niż ta zapisana w xorg'u
<Mhrok> jaką grafikę miał stary laptop?
<BlessJah> sztyft2: odpal livecd i przegraj pliki
<Mhrok> jaką ma teraz?
<sztyft2> nvidia 140m, teraz jakiś zintegrowany intel
<Mhrok> BlessJah: ++
<sztyft2> nie mam live cd pod ręką...
<BlessJah> wypal
<sztyft2> i mam jechać ciągle z live cd?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> zreinstaluj
<BlessJah> ale najpierw zgraj dane
<Mhrok> backup backup backup
<sztyft2> nie chodzi mi o to, chcę tylko odpalić go na 2-3 dni
<sztyft2> zeby na zajecia sie przygotowac
<sztyft2> za 2 tyg wroci moj laptop
<BlessJah> Mhrok: przed kilkoma minutami mi backup dupę uratował
<sztyft2> nie chce grzebac na dysku
<sztyft2> przed chwila dzialalo
<sztyft2> teraz juz nie chce
<BlessJah> dpkg --reconfigure?
<sztyft2> ok
<sztyft2> sprobuje
<BlessJah> poczekaj
<Mhrok> ...
<BlessJah> bo nie wiem którą paczkę musisz rekonfigurować
<sztyft2> :P
<Mhrok> pewnie xorg-server albo coś takiego
<sztyft2> są trzy z oznaczeniem <EE> jak odpalam startx
<Admc> heh, udało mi się rozwiązać konflikt zależności za pomocą chamskiego dpkg -i --force-all
<Admc> tak to jest jak się instaluje paczki z nattiego
<Mhrok> sztyft2: podziel się z nami ich treścią?
<Mhrok> albo powiedz co sygnalizują
<BlessJah> Mhrok: nieprawidlowy sterownik karty graficznej
<sztyft2> startx -> Using configure file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sztyft2> Fatal: module nvidia nor found
<sztyft2> NVIDIA: failed to load the nvidia kernel module. Please check...
<ubuntu-usr> czesc
<sztyft2> Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)
<ubuntu-usr> mam problemy z nowa instalacaja -> upgrade do 11.04
<sztyft2> :P
<ubuntu-usr> xy sie wysypaly mam karte nvidii
<ubuntu-usr> uzywalem cd-eka alternate
<ubuntu-usr> problem mam tego typu ze posiadam modem 3g, wiec o necie w wierszu polecen mozna zapomniec
<sztyft2> moge usunac jakos ten xorg.config? wtedy stworzy sie sam nowy pod tego intela?
<sztyft2> moge pojsc tak na skroty?>
<Mhrok> sztyft2: nie usuwaj
<sztyft2> pozniej zrobie to samo jak moj lap wróci :]
<Mhrok> tylko zmień mu nazwę
<sztyft2> ooo...
<sztyft2> jak to zrobic z konsoli?: p
<Mhrok> będzie taki sam efekt, tylko będziesz miał drogę powrotu ;)
<ubuntu-usr> zachcialo im sie waylanda, kiedy to wszyscy jeszcze stosuja xy
<sztyft2> sam znajde komende
<sztyft2> w sumie dziękuję :]
<BlessJah> sztyft2: mv plik_zrodlowy plik_docelowy
<Mhrok> w ubu pewnie sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.xonf_bak
<sztyft2> :) dziękować
<ubuntu-usr> jak patrze na #ubuntu to nie jestem sam. to samo tutaj?
<BlessJah> ubuntu-usr: siedzac przed komputerem zawsze jestes sam
<Kwpolska> ubuntu-usr: wayland? gdzie
<BlessJah> wyjdź do ludzi
<ubuntu-usr> Kwpolska, no w drodze :)
<Kwpolska> ubuntu-usr: kiedy?
<sztyft2> xD ruszyło :D dzięki wielkie :D ostatnio byłem tu rok temu i odesłali mnie z kwitkiem :) dziękuję raz jeszcze :D
<Mhrok> BlessJah: punkt. ;]
<buber> helou
<Mhrok> witaj buber
<BlessJah> w sumie
<BlessJah> ciekawe czy duzo napsuję isntalując waylanda u siebie
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: hint: napsujesz
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: trzeba przebudowac mesa cairo i libxkbdcommon
<buber> ogarnia ktoś banshee ?
<ubuntu-usr> Kwpolska,  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/wayland-enters-ubuntu-11-04-repo/
<ubuntu-usr> ktos wie jak uruchomic modem 3g w wierszu polecenia
<ubuntu-usr> mowa o huawei'u
<ubuntu-usr> ??
<Kwpolska> juz widze omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/wayland-will-be-the-default-graphgics-server-in-ubuntu-11-04-oneiric-ocelot/
<tomasz> wie ktos jak utworzyc liveusb w lubuntu
<tomasz> ?
<BlessJah> tomasz: google wie
<tomasz> albo jak sie nazywa soft z ubuntu ? asysten dysku uruchomieniowego ?
<BlessJah> tomasz: masz dzyngs w administracji bodajze
<tomasz> no ale w lubuntu nie ma
<BlessJah> tomasz: ale posluchaj dobrej rady: nie baw sie w liveusb
<tomasz> ja wiem chcialem cos sprawdzic
<BlessJah> tomasz: zainstaluj, po prostu zainstaluj ubuntu, traktujac pendrive tak jak zwykly dysk twardy
<ubuntu-usr> tomasz, w necie tyle porad na ten temat i po polsku i angielsku, ze za swiszczy
<BlessJah> tomasz: o dwoch rzeczach jedynie musisz zapamietac - ustawiasz system plikow na ext2 (nie ext3 ani ext4) i nie robisz partycji swap
<ubuntu-usr> tomasz, mozesz nawet odpalic zwykle ubuntu, uruchomic ten kreator i zamontowac iso z lubuntu
<ubuntu-usr> tomasz, wtedy bedziesz mial lubuntu na pendrivie
<ubuntu-usr> tomasz, chyba nie ma nic prostszego?
<tomasz> no ja wiem
<tomasz> ja mam lubuntu zainstalowane na hd
<tomasz> a tam nie ma tego programu do tworzenia liveusb
<tomasz> wiec sie pytam jak sie nazywa heh
<BlessJah> ubuntu-usr: czemu mnie nie dziwi ze w AUR archa wayland byl zanim jeszcze do repo ubuntu wszedl?
<BlessJah> tomasz: uzyj lubuntu livecd do instalacji na pendrive
<BlessJah> to najszybsza i najczystsza metoda
<tomasz> ale ja mam juz lubuntu na pendrive tez
<BlessJah> to po co pytasz jak juz masz?
<tomasz> chcialem stworzyc inny livelinux
<ubuntu-usr> ok, spadam bo widze, ze nikt mi nie pomozeBlessJah, nie wiem
<ubuntu-usr> sorry
<tomasz> ale nie widze programu zeby to zrboic w lubuntu ktory byl w ubuntu
<ubuntu-usr> mialo byc:
<BlessJah> ubuntu-usr: wiem co mialo byc
<ubuntu-usr> spadam bo widze, ze nikt mi nie pomoze
<ubuntu-usr> BlessJah, pomylilem skroty i nacisnalem enter, przeprosilem, skad te pretensje?
<BlessJah> ubuntu-usr: zadne pretensje, po prostu nie musisz wyjasniac, widzimy co mialo byc
<BlessJah> ubuntu-usr: sprawdz na wiki archlinuksa i gentoo (po angielsku)
<BlessJah> tam moze byc cos takiego jak odpalanie 3g z palca
<tomasz> ok instaluje usb-creator
<BlessJah> ubuntu-usr: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_3G_Modem cos takiego na przyklad
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: na archwiki jest pewnie cos o netcfg.  ale ubu nie dotyczy
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: linuks to linuks
<tomasz> oo i teraz mam ;)
<BlessJah> ale racja ze moze byc problem
<scx_> czy moglbym prosic o wynik polecen:
<scx_> lsattr /bin/ls
<scx_> oraz
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ale nie kazdy ma pacmana, /etc/rc.conf i inne nie-upstreamowe dziela
<Kwpolska> scx_: [kwpolska@kwpolska-lin ~]$ lsattr /bin/ls
<Kwpolska> --------------- /bin/ls
<scx_> lsattr /usr/bin/top
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: o, moze bedziesz wiedzial
<Kwpolska> scx_: arch linux, debian squeeze
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: jak wcisnac debianowi rc.conf i rc.d?
<Kwpolska> scx_: --------------- /usr/bin/top
<BlessJah> -------------e- /bin/ls
<scx_> Kwpolska: dzieki, jeszcze top poprosze
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: nie da sie
<Kwpolska> scx_: dostales
<scx_> ok, dzieki
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: najlepiej archa postawic
<BlessJah> scx_: -------------e- /usr/bin/top
<BlessJah> scx_: na obydwoch mam takie, ale to na archu
<scx_> zastanawiales sie czy powinny byc tam flagi s, i czy a
<Kwpolska> scx_: 755
<scx_> BlessJah: tyle mi wystarczy, dzieki
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: nie o to mi chodzi
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: a o co?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: uzywam archa i freebsd, probowalem z debianem
<BlessJah> i wiem ze inittab obsysa
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: init.d*
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: /etc/inittab to plik ktory jest tez w archu
<BlessJah> init.d
<BlessJah> masz racje
<BlessJah> arch tez ma runlevele
<BlessJah> ale nie korzysta
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: nie.
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: u mnie korzysta. na 3 nie mam iksów, na 5 tak.
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: jak sobie zrobisz to uzywa, jak nie zrobisz, nie uzywa
<ubuntu-usr> to moze z chrot-em ktos mi pomoze? chodzi mi resolve.conf. jak mogla by wygladac sciezka zeby go przekopiowac z live systemu do katalogu, w ktorym bawie sie chroot-em: /mnt?
<BlessJah> arch nie ma preinstalowanego xorga
<buber> hmm
<Kwpolska> cholerne mpd
<Kwpolska> ubuntu-usr: poza chrootem
<Mhrok> co z nim?
<Kwpolska> ubuntu-usr: cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<buber> ubuntu-usr, cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf ??
<Kwpolska> Mhrok: crashuje sie
<ubuntu-usr> dzieki Wam
<buber> albo szybciej
<buber> echo 194.204.152.34 > /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<buber> kuwa,  po browarach źle mi sie pisze na leżąco :D
<BlessJah> a nie nameserver?
<buber> ta
<BlessJah> buber: pamietasz swoj dns na pamiec? ja tylko dwa znam
<BlessJah> 192.168.1.1 i 8.8.8.8
<buber> to dns 2 tepsy
<buber> zgadnij czemu zawsze działa ;]
<BlessJah> tepsy?
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> forwarduja zapytania gdzie indziej?
<ubuntu-usr> does it works! jest nadzieja, ze system wstanie. tyle sie pitolilem z tym. do konca zycia zapamietam, ze lepiej chrootowac do /mnt. wczesniej uzylem innego katalogu to bash mi plakal
<BlessJah> cholera
<buber> BlessJah, nie, najwiecej sprzetu ma tpsa
<BlessJah> matura z angola w piatek
<buber> masz pare hopów raptem
<BlessJah> a ja nie rozumiem co to mialo znaczyc
<buber> ubuntu-usr, a co w chroot trudnego ?
<BlessJah> buber: jest cos jednak
<tar-gz> kto używa lilo?
<BlessJah> ja zawsze sie zastanawiam czemu nie dziala
<buber> kazda sciezka jest tak samo uzywalna
<BlessJah> a potem uswiadamiam sobie ze znowu chrootuje sie z 32 bit na 64 bit
<buber> ja chrootowalem cos takiego jak PLD 2.0 jeszcze ;]
<ubuntu-usr> buber, dla kolesia ktory uzywa to srednio raz w roku, po trzech latach, to jednak jest :)
<buber> mkdir /dupa & mount -t none proc /dupa/proc & chroot /dupa  ;]
<buber> zawsze działało
<Kwpolska> cholerne mpd
<Kwpolska> za chwile chyba bedzie reset
<buber> ale za leniwy sie stałem, teraz tylko windoz i 11.04 od wczoraj
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: tez mi mpd nie dziala
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: a mocp ostatnio problemy ma ze soba
<BlessJah> po aktualizacji libów gcc bodajze
<Mhrok> Ja właśnie aktualizuję gentoo, po dłuższym wyłączeniu... jak narazie jest niezła jazda ;]
<buber> o masz, to to jeszcze żyje ?
<BlessJah> ojtam
<BlessJah> ja archa po 9 miesiacach aktualizowalem
<Mhrok> najwidocznej ;)
<BlessJah> zeby sprawdzic co sie wykluło
<Mhrok> BlessJah: co ty porównujesz ;]
<Mhrok> *Ty
<BlessJah> Mhrok: no podobno aktualizacja potrafi popsuc archa
<BlessJah> Mhrok: a gentoo jest popularne na serwerach
<Enlik> BlessJah: miales tam coś poza systemem bazowym?
<BlessJah> Enlik: tak
<BlessJah> wszystko
<BlessJah> Enlik: to byl system uzywany przez dwa lata, potem przenioslem sie na laptopa
<BlessJah> po niecałym roku postanowilem archa zaktualizowac na dekstopie
<Enlik> A… bo ja po paru mies. tez aktualizowalem, i to kombinując, bo malo miejsca na partycji bylo - i sie udalo, ale nie bylo tam za wiele rzeczy mozliwych do popsucia się
<BlessJah> arch? KISS
<BlessJah> tutaj tez nie ma sie co psuc
<Mhrok> Ja aktualizuję gentoo, ale muszę uważać, bo jest nowy xorg, któ¶y ponoć gryzie się z driverami ati...
<BlessJah> przy czym system nadal jest uzywalny mimo prostoty
<Kwpolska> mpd wstał?
<Kwpolska> dzięki panie z jakieś listy mailingowej
<Enlik> BlessJah: nie myl konstrukcji dystrybucji samej w sobie z całością, ktora bardzo kiss nie jest
<jacekowski> gentoo na serwerach?
<jacekowski> masz na mysli ten 0.01% serwerow?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: biorac pod uwage fakt ze na 90% jest windows, to 0,01% tez duzo
<buber> co ci ludzie w tym archu widzą
<BlessJah> buber: KISS
<buber> wiem ze to fajne, ale dla mnie sie liczy łatwość i używalność
<buber> po co mam siedzieć w konsoli jak mogę klik klik i w godzinę jestem ready ?
<BlessJah> buber: instalacja archa wraz z konfiguracja trwa 10 minut
<foreste> konsola rules :P
<BlessJah> buber: potem stawianie Xorga i całej reszty
<buber> na 2 megowym łączu nie 10 minut a ze 3 godziny
<buber> a tak wolę w godzinkę zassać iso i w drugą mieć wsio gotowe
<BlessJah> buber: mam 256kbps
<buber> poza tym lubie debianopodobne twory
<jacekowski> instalacja gentoo nie trwa tak dlugo
<buber> BlessJah, ja sie wychowałem w PLS
<buber> PLD *
<scx_> PSL?
<scx_> ;-)
<foreste> buber:  cii
<buber> no dobra, bez flejmów
<BlessJah> buber: ty sciagasz 700 mega iso i masz wszystko
<foreste> bo cie okamieniuja za pld :P
<buber> pobawcie sie dzieciaki builderem w PLD :D
<BlessJah> buber: ja sciagam 1,1 GB i mam wszystko
<BlessJah> daj mi chwileczke
<BlessJah> bo mam wrazenie ze jest jakis ciezkawy pakiet ktory powinienem odliczyc
<foreste> mnie za kde chcieli ;p
<buber> BlessJah, ja za leniwy już jestem, czas sie liczy
<BlessJah> buber: poczekaj
<buber> foreste, nie przemawia do mnie KDE, wole nawet unity
<scx_> BlessJah: to ile masz tych pakietow?
<BlessJah> scx_: daj mi sekunde
<buber> fonty w KDE to porażka, i ta cukierkowatość, nawet windows nie jest tak obrzydliwy
<foreste> jest spoko ;p
<BlessJah> 116 mega hedgewars, 97 warmux-data, 50 openlierox, 44 warzone2100, 50 xmoto
<BlessJah> ~400 mega na gry
<foreste> lepsze tiz windows :E
<BlessJah> scx_: 798 pakietów
<scx_> BlessJah: cos malo
<buber> co jak co, wole windows od kde
<BlessJah> scx_: nie
<scx_> tyle to ja mam pod Windows
<foreste> niz win 7 ;p
<buber> e tam, pitolisz
<buber> siodemka po prostu działa ;]
<BlessJah> scx_: na desktopie mam 500
<foreste> pff kawal zlomu z 7 ;p
<scx_> to bardzo malo
<buber> jak masz 2+ GB ramu i dobry procek a nie jednordzeniowego athlona
<BlessJah> buber: ten system zasmiecilem, bo szukam gier, celem obalenia tezy ze na linuksa nie ma gier fajnych
<scx_> jakis czas temu mialem 471 samych pakietow cygwina pod Windows
<ubuntu-usr> a jak zamontowac partycje, ktora mam zamontowana w livecd do chroot'a? w live probowalem polecenia takiego: sudo mount --bind /media/\[A\]dane/ /mnt/media/\[A\]]dane_
<scx_> a na Linuksie 1991 (z 36293 w repozytoriach)
<scx_> teraz juz mam dawno powyzej 2000
<BlessJah> buber: to 1,1 giga (700 mega po odjeciu gier) to rozmiar mojego cache
<buber> BlessJah, -/+ buffers/cache:        912       2075
<BlessJah> buber: zeby rachunek byl uczciwy, do iso musisz jeszcze doliczyc sciaganie aktualizacji, bo aktualizacje pakietow ktore mam na plycie tez tutaj liczylem
<BlessJah> ja nie o RAM
<BlessJah> ja o sciaganiu
<buber> /dev/sda5              18G  3,6G   13G  22% /
<BlessJah> nie o rozmiarze na dysku
<BlessJah> bo wsadze tam sobie iso windows7 co?
<buber> no i co z tego ?
<BlessJah> buber: mowisz ze 3 godziny sciagania na laczu 2 mega
<foreste> ja mam zainstalowane 2100
<foreste> z 32708 ;p
<buber> BlessJah, laptop jest żeby działać, a nie ślęczeć na wiki kukając jak postawic BRCM4312
<buber> np.
<BlessJah> buber: mam laptopa
<buber> BlessJah, a masz hakintosha?
<BlessJah> nie
<buber> to zrób
<BlessJah> archlinuksa na normalnym pecetowym laptopie
<buber> wczoraj sformaciłem cały dysk z nim, zeby nie intel to i w lapku bym miął
<BlessJah> buber: widzisz arch jest prosty, tylko ty nie rozumiesz prostoty
<buber> filozofia systemu jest OK, tylko cena jest z dupy
<BlessJah> buber: ty klikasz i ci dziala
<BlessJah> ale jak sie spieprzy to i tak zostaje ci konsola
<scx_> buber: jakiegos systemu?
<ubuntu-usr> Kwpolska, buber, a jak zamontowac partycje, ktora mam zamontowana w livecd do chroot'a? w live probowalem polecenia takiego: sudo mount --bind /media/\[A\]dane/ /mnt/media/\[A\]]dane_
<BlessJah> a ja (na desktopie) postawilem i skonfigurowalem 4 lata temu archa
<Kwpolska> buber: arch kosztuje $0
<Kwpolska> ubuntu-usr: normalnie
<BlessJah> i ten arch niekonfigurowany od tego czasu stoi
<buber> pisze o OSX
<jacekowski> ten tego, czy livecd ubuntu potrafi truecrypta
<Kwpolska> ubuntu-usr: umount /dev/partycja; mount /dev/partycja /mnt/media/dane
<jacekowski> czy to mi sie pogryzie
<Kwpolska> jacekowski: nie potrafi
<scx_> buber: mi kompletnie nie przypadl do gustu
<Kwpolska> buber: to kup.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chyba bedziesz musial zainstalowac paczke zeby umial
<buber> BlessJah, osx to taki juzerfriendly BSD
<jacekowski> hmm, albo zdeszyfruje
<jacekowski> i porobie sobie
<jacekowski> a potem zaszyfruje
<buber> taki powinien być generalnie cały _linux_
<buber> działać
<BlessJah> buber: nie
<jacekowski> to nowe 11.04 jest uzywalne?
<buber> tylko bez polityki i lansu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: unity podobno niedorobione, ale masz fallback do gnome2
<BlessJah> buber: nie
<ubuntu-usr> Kwpolska, dzięki
<BlessJah> buber: generalnie cały linux powinien byc jaki jest
<BlessJah> ty masz swoje ubuntu
<scx_> buber: ani userfriendly ani nie BSD
<buber> bo zamieniłbym swojego della na apple
<BlessJah> ja mam swojego archa
<BlessJah> scx_: jakies niemile wspomnienia z BSD?
<BlessJah> buber: powiedz mi, na cholere mi Xorg na serwerze?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kubuntu bede sssal
<Kwpolska> jacekowski: kubuntu ssie
<BlessJah> buber: czy w czymkolwiek sie ladny theme przyda w embeded?
<jacekowski> a Gnome jest Gowniane
<ubuntu-usr> Kwpolska, sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/\[A\]dane_/ - sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: po co ci to?
<buber> BlessJah, nie wiem po co
<scx_> BlessJah: takie, ze macports i fink ssa?
<Kwpolska> ubuntu-usr: co spieprzyles?
<buber> BlessJah, ale ktoś to kupuje, skoro zarabiają tyle szmalcu
<BlessJah> scx_: ja mysle o freebsd i reszcie
<buber> BlessJah, ja patrze z punktu sprzedaży, a nie filozofii
<scx_> BlessJah: takie, ze sa przestarzale pakiety
<Kwpolska> ubuntu-usr: moze bez sudo? roob wszystko w chroocie z roota
<buber> filozofią się nie nakarmię
<BlessJah> scx_: uzywales kiedys debian stable?
<BlessJah> scx_: nie sadze zeby freebsd mial przestarzale pakiety
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: nie
<scx_> BlessJah: czy takie, ze w X11 nie dzialaja polskie czcionki, copy-paste dziala na chybil trafil
<ubuntu-usr> Kwpolska, wpisalem to polecenie w chroot, ale zamontowana mam ta sama partycje w live c. czy to jest przyczyna
<scx_> BlessJah: mowie o Mac OS X
<Kwpolska> ubuntu-usr: powiedzialem: odmontuj, potem w chroocie spod roota
<BlessJah> scx_: dobra, nie mialem na fbsd xorga
<scx_> BlessJah: uzywam Debiana stable
<BlessJah> scx_: nie mozesz generalizowac, ze jak macos ssie to ssie cale BSD
<Kwpolska> scx_: a uzywales lenny'ego?
<scx_> BlessJah: przeciez pisze o x11.app czy jak to sie nazywa
<BlessJah> buber: to nie tylko filozofia
<tomasz> tez macie te sprawdzacze czy nie jestescie botami ?
<Kwpolska> tomasz: gdzie?
<scx_> BlessJah: czy Ty probujesz chociaz czytac ze zrozumieniem?
<BlessJah> tomasz: ja nie moglem przejsc, wiec wylaczylem
<buber> BlessJah, sprzedałeś kiedyś więcej niż jednego kompa ?
<scx_> BlessJah: pisalem, ze dla mnie OS X nie jest ani zbyt userfriendly
<BlessJah> scx_: tutaj prowadze rownolegle dwie dyskusje, kolejne dwie w oknie obok sie tocza
<BlessJah> buber: nigdy nie sprzedalem zadnego
<scx_> i daleko mu do FreeBSD pod wieloma wzgledami
<scx_> Kwpolska: tez
<BlessJah> scx_: myslalem ze generalizujesz na cale BSD
<tomasz> jakis floodbot mi wywalil czy nie jestem spamem
<buber> BlessJah, a widzisz, ja setki
<buber> BlessJah, zgadnij, ile było na nich linuksa?
<BlessJah> scx_: jesli wieszasz psy tylko na macos, to nie bede protestowal, bo nie znam systemu
<Kwpolska> scx_: a widziales wersje KDE?
<Kwpolska> tomasz: pokaz.
<BlessJah> buber: hm...
<scx_> Kwpolska: nie korzystam juz z KDE
<tomasz> zamknalem juz
<Kwpolska> scx_: popatrz sie nba wersje kde w lennym
<scx_> korzystalem kiedys, bodajrze z KDE 3.1 alvo 3.2
<BlessJah> buber: czy w takim razie jak przyjde i poprosze komputer z pcbsd albo freedosem, to bezradnie rozlozysz rece?
<tomasz> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<scx_> pozniej troche 3.5
<tomasz> wie ktos czy ten skrypt jest bezpieczny na tej stronie ?
<scx_> 4.x znam tylko z livecd
<buber> BlessJah, nie jestem lamerem
<BlessJah> buber: pijesz do tego ze wszedzie jest windows czy do tego ze powinno byc ubuntu?
<foreste> jak wywalic katalog z wiersza ?
<tomasz> chcialem liveusb zrobic z wieloma iso na pokladzie
<buber> BlessJah, ale generalnie ludzie mają w dupie, ma byc windows i ma dzialac\
<foreste> tylko rmdir?
<buber> jak sie sypnie to ci przyniesie i sie naprawia
<manio> foreste: rm -r
<foreste> thx
<buber> BlessJah, wole windowsa, zdecydowanie
<BlessJah> buber: zgubilem sie, przed chwila rozmawialismy o tym, ze linux powinien byc jak macosx, prawda?
<buber> u mnie działa
<buber> BlessJah, tak, powinien
<buber> i moze, tylko potrzeba marketingu a nie socjalizmu ;]
<BlessJah> buber: i wszystkie twory typu gentoo, arch i całą rodzinę BSD (poza macosx) bys wywalil do kosza?
<buber> no ale whatever, kazdy uzywa tego co chce
<buber> BlessJah, tak
<tomasz> lol
<buber> bo kolesie nie rozumieją czym jest wolnosc
<scx_> Kwpolska: w lennym jest kde 3.5, i co z tego?
<BlessJah> buber: no to ci powiem ze sie mylisz
<Kwpolska> scx_: lenny/debian stable jest znany ze starych paczek
<BlessJah> buber: linux powinien byc jaki jest
<BlessJah> buber: ładne ubuntu, działający mint
<scx_> Kwpolska: lenny to nie jest debian stable
<buber> linux czyli kernel
<tomasz> linux jest za free  i nie powinien byc w sklepie
<Kwpolska> scx_: ale byl.
<BlessJah> buber: stabilny debian, prosty arch, gentoo ktore mozna pod siebie dopasowac
<buber> a po wała 10 miliardów dystrybucji i forków?
<jacekowski> wolnosc to jedno a pierdyliard niedojebanych forkow to drugie
<buber> jak moze byc 3-5
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak
<Kwpolska> buber: bo na swiecie sa idioci.
<buber> jacekowski, +1
<krzakx> witam
<BlessJah> pierdyliard forków to przesada w druga strone
<buber> ubu, fedora, debian, slack
<buber> dziekuje, wiecej nie trzeba
<tomasz> linux jest bee dlatego ze jest za darmo
<buber> do tego freebsd
<tomasz> a nic w zyciu nie ma za darmo
<scx_> Kwpolska: w stable jest chyba kde 4.4
<BlessJah> ale nie mozna się gapić w ubuntu jak w obrazek
<tomasz> stad takie myslenie
<buber> a na biurku windows i apple
<tomasz> jak bysmy placili 99zl za linuxa to by byl fajny
<scx_> Kwpolska: ubuntu 6.06 LTS tez byl kiedys stable
<buber> BlessJah, zastanow sie dlaczego sprzedali 14 milionów gejfonów
<BlessJah> buber: opowiem ci anegdotke o ubuntu
<BlessJah> buber: zainstalowalem dhcp
<BlessJah> i wylozyla mi sie siec
<scx_> Kwpolska: i co? powiesz, ze firefox 1.5 jest w stabilnych wersjach ubuntu?
<jacekowski> buber: nokia i tak dalej sprzedaja wiecej symbianow niz apple gejfonow
<BlessJah> okazalo ze sie dhcp uruchomilo po instalacji, z automagicznie powstalym configiem
<jacekowski> buber: a apple sprzedalo tyle tego bo zrobili pierwszy smartfon dla mas
<buber> jacekowski, nokia ssie i jest na pochylni do grobu
<Kwpolska> scx_: nie.
<buber> jacekowski, osobiscie wole androida
<scx_> Kwpolska: no widzisz
<BlessJah> buber: i tego wlasnie chcesz? zeby pryszczers z rosjii czy francji decydowal jaki config ci jest potrzebny i ze ma sie demon uruchomic po instalacji?
<Kwpolska> scx_: nie zarzucaj finkowi/macportsom ze są stare.
<scx_> Kwpolska: dlaczego?
<buber> BlessJah, mam to w dupie
<buber> ma działać
<Admc> czy płytka z debianem minimal zawiera ath5k?
<jacekowski> buber: maemo i meego
<tomasz> ale macie problemy lol
<mati75> Admc: nie
<Kwpolska> scx_: bo lenny jest jeszcze starszy.
<buber> jacekowski, nie zdążą
<BlessJah> buber: nikt nie pomysli ze ja nie chce zeby sie uruchamial i sam konfigurowal, bo mam juz jeden serwer dhcp?
<Kwpolska> Admc: oczywiscie ze nie
<BlessJah> buber: masz w dupie klienta?
<jacekowski> buber: nokia ma dalej meego ktore bedzie gotowe do konca roku
<Admc> to jak mam to zainstalować bez neta?
<scx_> Kwpolska: ale to jest stara dystrybucja
<buber> BlessJah, klienci chcą zeby działało
<scx_> oldstable
<mati75> Admc: trzeba niewolne ci brać
<jacekowski> buber: i wp7 ktore im pozwoli dalej dzialac
<Kwpolska> Admc: zdobyc plyte CD albo postawic archa z plyty core
<mati75> cd*
<buber> zaden nie chce linuksa
<Admc> heh
<Kwpolska> Admc: ewentualnie zdobyc kabelek ethernetowy
<buber> jacekowski, nie zdążą nawet z wp7
<BlessJah> buber: ja tez chce, chce zeby dzialalo dokladnie tak, _jak ja chce_
<scx_> Kwpolska: poza tym pod debianem mam mechanizm apt-pinning
<buber> bitwa jest rozstrzygnięta na dwie strony
<krzakx> witam,
<jacekowski> buber: watpie
<BlessJah> buber: nie jest
<buber> BlessJah, dobra, bo mnie nudzi ten flejm
<jacekowski> buber: jak bedzie trzeba to microsoft ich wyciagnie
<buber> snookera se pooglądajcie
<BlessJah> to nie flejm
<scx_> Kwpolska: majac Debiana stable moge sobie instalowac pakiety z testing, unstable, experimental a nawet innych dystrybucji
<buber> jacekowski, jak nie minie szał na tablety to nie dadzą rady nawet z w8
<krzakx> ktos wie jak to dziala?
<krzakx> http://allegro.pl/101-portali-ogloszenia-nieruchomosci-30dni-premium-i1585852632.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6gvmvks> (at allegro.pl)
<Kwpolska> scx_: i system sie rozwali
<jacekowski> buber: bo dla microsoftu nokia jest bardzo dobrym partnerem
<BlessJah> proboje cie wyprowadzic z blednego zdania, ze wszystkie dystrubucje powinny być ubuntu
<scx_> Kwpolska: no wlasnie chodzi o to, ze nie
<Kwpolska> scx_: jak masz szczescie to nie
<scx_> Kwpolska: ubuntu pewnie by sie rozwalil
<buber> jacekowski, jako hardware dla systemu
<scx_> Kwpolska: uzywam takich systemow
<tomasz> krzakx,  ??
<Kwpolska> scx_: to widac masz szczescie
<buber> a nokia chciala nie systemu a programistów i duzego partnera
<scx_> Kwpolska: nie szczescie, tylko dobre preferencje
<krzakx> zastanawiam sie czy ta firma dodaje te ogloszeni recznie, czy z automata. Pytam bo sam tak chce zrobic
<scx_> Kwpolska: podstawa jest Debian stable lub testing
<buber> jacekowski, co jak co, ale ja wole swoje gaosp 2.3.3
<krzakx> mam dzialke do sprzedania w Bieszczadach
<scx_> a tylko pojedyncze pakiety z innych galezi/dystrybucji
<buber> pieprzy sie jak złe ale i tak jest lepiej niz na symbian ^1
<tomasz> scx_,  ubuntu sie nie wywali
<buber> a 1400 za N8 nie zapłace
<jacekowski> krzakx: ile ta dzialka i gdzie
<jacekowski> buber: tylko w polsce to tyle kosztuje
<tomasz> scx_,  debian to mi sie sypal pare razy dziennie a ubuntu mecze i nic
<jacekowski> buber: za granica ceny smartfonow sa bardzo wyrownane
<mati75> scx_: co powiesz na uwalone zależności?
<Kwpolska> mati75: "mam to w dupie"
<scx_> tomasz: to moge miec repozytoria ubuntu dapper, hardy, lucid, maverick i natty?
<mati75> Kwpolska: ja też bym miał
<buber> jacekowski, bo to Polska własnie
<BlessJah> tomasz: debian ci sie pare razy dziennie sypie?
<mati75> gdyby to nie xorg był
<BlessJah> tomasz: PICNIC
<buber> jacekowski, osobiscie wolalbym E7
<krzakx> jacekowski: zaraz zrobie ogloszenie to pokaze
<buber> ale w ABC Dacie kosztuje 2 koła netto
<scx_> mati75: balagan w pakietach jest zarowno w debianie jak i ubuntu
<scx_> mati75: i co z tego?
<tomasz> BlessJah,  jak mialem debian wood 3 to nie bylo zmiluj ;) poprsotu w ustawienaich cos zmienilem od gui i juz nie wstalo po resecie
<BlessJah> tomasz: PICNIC
<tomasz> BlessJah,  i to takie glupoty zwykle od wygladu
<mati75> scx_: w ubuntu w szczególności
<jacekowski> tomasz: ja debiana potrafie postawic zdalnie majac tylko livecd odpalone
<foreste> wczoraj mi 119mb zasalo w sidzie aktulizacji
<jacekowski> tomasz: wiec wszystko sie da
<mati75> foreste: wooo
<mati75> u mnie nawet 30 nie było
<tomasz> jacekowski,  nie mowie ze nie , ale taka dyskusja co jest lepsze nie ma sensu ;)
<foreste> w tamtym tygodni 350mb ;p
<jacekowski> 590 packages upgraded, 106 newly installed, 39 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<jacekowski> Need to get 518MB/519MB of archives. After unpacking 128MB will be used.
<mati75> http://wklej.org/id/521970/
<BlessJah> jacekowski: livecd ma ssh czy coś???
<mati75> o to sid właśnie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: przenosnia
<scx_> tomasz: to jak w koncu: moge mieszac repozytoria w ubuntu czy nie?
<Kwpolska> scx_: nie mozesz.
<mati75> scx_: nie
<foreste> ale kde stare bylo to smiech xd
<jacekowski> BlessJah: rescue w ovh to w zasadzie livecd z ssh
<mati75> foreste: 4.6.2 jest
<tomasz> scx_,  nie wiem nie mieszalem bo niby i po co ;)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czyli skrót myślowy
<scx_> Kwpolska: ja to wiem, ale tomasz chyba nie wie
<foreste> ee jak ?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja też potrafie archa postawic majac livecd z ssh
<mati75> foreste: http://ompldr.org/vOGliMQ
<tomasz> scx_,  jak jest repo do danej wersji to po co mieszac ?
<foreste> mi pokazuje 4.4 ;/
<Kwpolska> 19:25 < mati75> scx_: nie
<scx_> tomasz: po to, zeby nie czekac pol roku na aktualizacje lub modlic sie o backporty?
<Kwpolska> 19:25 < foreste> ale kde stare bylo to smiech xd
<Kwpolska> 19:25 < jacekowski> BlessJah: rescue w ovh to w zasadzie livecd z ssh
<Kwpolska> oopsie
<Kwpolska> cholerny terminal
<scx_> tomasz: po to, zeby zainstalowac pakiet w starszej wersji, jesli nowsza zawiera blad?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: MMB czy zabawa z putty?
<tomasz> scx_,  to instalujesz z homepage program i juz
<jacekowski> dynamiczne linkowanie ssie
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: xfce4-terminal, MMB
<BlessJah> nie terminal
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: w linka klikalem
<mati75> foreste: daj repo experimental
<tomasz> scx_,  z strony domowej projektu
<scx_> tomasz: co znaczy z homepage?
<BlessJah> X11 ten feature dostarcza
<mati75> foreste: i upgrade kde
<jacekowski> i gdyby nie dynamiczne linkowanie nie byloby problemu z zaleznosciami
<scx_> tomasz: i tam mam repozytorium czy pakiet deb?
<scx_> watpie
<tomasz> scx_,  zazwyczaj pakied deb
<tomasz> np pod 11.04
<scx_> tomasz: raczej zrodla w tar.gz
<tomasz> scx_,  zalezy jakie
<tomasz> wiekszosc jest deb
<tomasz> a tar to kompilujesz i instalujesz
<scx_> tomasz: to mam sobie robic balagan w systemie?
<foreste> mati75:  a tobie nie padlo ?
<scx_> albo tracic czas na tworzenie paczek?
<tomasz> scx_,  dlaczego balagan ?
<mati75> foreste: nie
<scx_> kto te paczki bedzie mi pozniej aktualizowal?
<tomasz> chcesz miec najnowsze to nie masz wyjscia
<jacekowski> w windowsie nie ma tego problemu
<scx_> tomasz: nie koniecznie najnowsze
<jacekowski> paczka jest samodzielna
<scx_> chce miec wybor sposrod kilku wersji
<scx_> i starszych i nowszych
<tomasz> scx_,  no napisales ze najnowsze jak nie ma paczki to musisz zrobic
<jacekowski> nie ma tak spierd**** dynamicznego linkowania
<scx_> w ubuntu jestem praktycznie skazany na jedna
<scx_> tomasz: ja nie musze, instaluje z unstanle czy experimental
<tomasz> scx_,  no moze ale to szukanie dziury w calym
<jacekowski> scx_: to moze rozwalic system
<scx_> jakie szukanie dziury w calym?
<jacekowski> scx_: jak ci jakies dziwne zaleznosci pociagnie
<tomasz> scx_,  jeszcze mi sie nei zdarzylo zebym szukal starszej wersji i kombinowal
<scx_> w debianie moge tak robic, w ubuntu nie za bardzo
<krzakx> http://tinyurl.com/62dp4hn
<krzakx> Budowlana działka w Sanok, Bieszczady, gdzie warto takie ogloszenia dodac procz otodom.pl ?
<tomasz> scx_,  jedyne co to wine 1.0 ale to tez jest w repo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: przez pewien czas byl taki problem w archu, wtedy wlasnie aktualizacja (niepełna! tylko wybranych pakietow) mogla rozlozyc system
<scx_> tomasz: a mi sie zdarzylo i nie kombinowalem
<scx_> np. pakiet webalizer
<scx_> nowa wersja zawierala blad, przez co zle generowal statystyki
<scx_> oczywiscie jak to w Debianie/Ubuntu, nikt sie tym bledem nie interesowal przez kilka miesiecy
<tomasz> trzeba bylo zglosic
<foreste> mati75:
<scx_> problem rozwiazal sie po instalacji starszej wersji z oldstable
<scx_> tomasz: bylo zgloszone
<foreste> dzis upgrade nie rob
<mati75> foreste: xorg?
<foreste> ta ;d
<scx_> jacekowski: to mam wybor skad ma ciagnac zaleznosci
<scx_> z aktualnej galezi czy z tej co pakiet
<scx_> apt-get -t galaz install pakiet
<scx_> czy
<foreste> chce wywalic wszystko :>
<scx_> apt-get install pakiet/galaz
<scx_> jacekowski: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<mati75> foreste: wiem
<mati75> już zaktualizowałem
<foreste> i ?
<jacekowski> scx_: tylko pinning nie jest wygodny
<foreste> padl ci ?
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<mati75> nie
<jacekowski> zamiast tak jak pod windowsem gdzie sciagasz nowe .msi czy .exe i instalujesz
<scx_> niby dlaczego? moze kompilacja ze zrodel albo czekanie pol roku na upgrade systemu jest wygodniejsze?
<scx_> jacekowski: przy zalozeniu, ze pakiety w unstable/experimental pojawiaja sie szybko, to jest to nawet lepiej niz pod windows
<scx_> bo kto bedzie dbal mi o aktualizacje tego wszystkiego pod windows?
<tomasz> jesli chodzi o aktualizacje zwiazane z bezpieczenstwem to owsze powinny byc szybko ale inne to tam sie nie spieszy znowu az tak
<scx_> tomasz: no wlasnie mi takze
<scx_> tomasz: moge miec starszy "system bazowy"
<scx_> i mi to nie przeszkadza
<scx_> chcialbym miec pakiet w nowszej wersji wtedy, gdy ta wersja wprowadza istotne dla mnie zmiany
<scx_> w ubuntu niepotrzebnie zmieniaja wszystko co pol roku
<tomasz> scx_,  ale mozna ciagnac wersje 2 letnia
<BlessJah> na desktopa?
<tomasz> scx_,  ja uzywam w domu wiec mi tam pasuja zmiany
<tomasz> cos sie dzieje przynajmiej
<scx_> tomasz: i miec firefoksa w wersji 1.5?
<scx_> uzywalem ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<tomasz> scx_,  ja uzywam chrome
<tomasz> i instaluje z google strony
<scx_> i ten Firefox w wersji 1.5 mnie dobijal
<scx_> tomasz: i ta strona Ci go automatycznie zaktualizuje?
<tomasz> no ale zeby byl nowszy firefox to potrzeba pewnie nowszych innych paczek do niego
<BlessJah> scx_: 6.06? server czy desktop?
<scx_> tomasz: pod Windows moge zainstalowac Firefox na Windows XP
<scx_> cuda?
<scx_> BlessJah: desktop
<BlessJah> scx_: 6.06 dawno się skończył
<scx_> BlessJah: no to go nie uzywam
<tomasz> scx_,  ale windows ma swobodna obsluge roznych bibliotek dll
<scx_> uzywalem go gdy wyszedl, i byly dostepne ubuntu 7.x
<scx_> tomasz: naprawde uwazasz, ze aktualizacja firefoksa wymaga aktualizacji calego systemu?
<tomasz> scx_,  pewnie czesci bibliotek ktore uzywaja inne programy
<scx_> zreszta pisales, ze sciagasz sobie ze strony nie aktualizujac systemu
<scx_> cuda?
<tomasz> jakos w windows biblioteki ktore nie sa standardowo w windows sa dolaczone do programu
<tomasz> a w linux kazdy sie opier juz o napisane w roznych wersjach i jest kaszana
<scx_> tomasz: to mozna je zaktualizowac lub zainstalowac nowsze obok starych
<scx_> ew. mozna linkowac statyscznie
<scx_> co za problem?
<tomasz> no mozna rownie dobrze mozna firefoxa w jednym pliku napisac zeby mial wszystkie w sobie
<scx_> tylko po co, skoro mamy system zarzadzania pakietami
<tomasz> jak ja pisze program na windowsa to ja sie martwie zeby chodzil
<tomasz> a pod linuxa nie sa zrodla i sobie skompiluj albo czekaj az zrobia paczke
<scx_> tomasz: no ale Ty kazesz mi czekac, mimo ze ta paczka juz powstala?
<tomasz> scx_,  czekaj jak nie chcesz kompilowac , albo zainstaluj windowsa
<scx_> to jak to w koncu jest? mam czekac pol roku, a moze dwa lata na aktualizacje przegladarki?
<gronx> witam. Jak w libreoffice user interface na polski zrobić?
<tomasz> gdyby linux byl platny to mowie Wam ze szybciej by sie wybil
<tomasz> i by byl jeden trend
<scx_> gronx: doinstaluj pakiety -pl
<scx_> cos w stylu openoffice.org-l10n-pl
<tomasz> gronx,  w synaptic
<tomasz> wyszukaj libreoffice
<tomasz> scx_,  a te programy co uzywasz to sa komercyjne ?
<scx_> gronx: http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=names&keywords=libreoffice-l10n-pl
<scx_> tomasz: niektore tak
<tomasz> i nie maja wsparcia ?
<scx_> maja
<scx_> i co w zwiazku z tym?
<gronx> scx_, dziękuję
<gtriderxc> co mozna fajnego zrobic swojemu Linuchowi na zakonczenie 2 lat owocnej współpracy?
<BlessJah> gtriderxc: bedziesz formatowal go?
<gtriderxc> bo tak jakos głupio mi go po prostu wyłączyc
<tomasz> scx_,  popros niech CI paczki sla nowe
<BlessJah> chmod -x chmod
<gtriderxc> tak
<tomasz> gtriderxc,  zainstaluj inny ;)
<gtriderxc> cały dysk do reorganizacji i nowe systemy
<scx_> tomasz: do samego Linuksa nie mam komercyjnego wsparcia
<scx_> poza tym ja tego nie potrzebuje
<scx_> radze sobie z apt-pinning
<gtriderxc> to do zobaczenia spod nowego Linucha!
<tomasz> scx_,  tez Ci mowie ze jak cos jest za darmo to nie mozna narzekac ze tak a nie inaczej
<scx_> tomasz: niby dlaczego nie mozna?
<tomasz> ms kasuje za system kase i mozna z nimi walczyc jak cos nie dziala
<gtriderxc> nie dosc ze za darmo to jeszcze samemu poprawic mozna
<scx_> tomasz: mozna? w EULA nie widze takiego zapisu
<gronx> taki kanał wsparcia to ja rozumiem :) nie dość, że zrobiłem to się nauczyłem nowych rzeczy
<scx_> kojarze jedynie ograniczona gwarancje 30-dniowa
<tomasz> scx_,  bo nic nie tracisz uzywajac
<tomasz> i nikt Cie nei zmusza zeby uzywac
<tomasz> mozna tylko dziekowac za prace wlozona w system
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc to pewnie był tar-gz
<scx_> to ja za taki system dziekuje, co go nie mozna krytykowac
<tomasz> scx_,  tylko dziekowac za poswiecony czas
<tomasz> scx_,  placisz wtedy mozna krytykowac i narzekac
<scx_> tomasz: to Ty sobie dziekuj, a ja bede krytykowac
<gronx> jak się nazywa w nowym ubuntu to przypinanie okien na pół ekranu?
<tomasz> scx_,  ;)
<tomasz> np takie eclipse w respo nadal jest w wersji 3.5 Galileo
<tomasz> a juz jest wersja Helios 3.6
<scx_> BTW: czy ktos moze kojarzy co to za film?
<scx_> http://www.samosia.pl/pokaz/1540968/Co_to_za_film_i_aktorzy
<scx_> Eclipse pod Linuksem ssie
<bastetmilo> scx_: aktor gra w Nurse jackie
<tomasz> zasoby ?
<scx_> IBM Rational Team Concert na 64-bitowym Linuksie to jakies nieporozumienie
<scx_> bastetmilo: dzieki
<tomasz> lazarus tez jest w nowszej wersji niz w respo
<foreste> [20:02] <foreste> I installed swig 2 with patches and I still have error
<foreste> [20:03] <foreste> and I downloaded the new snapshot today
<foreste> [20:05] <foreste> http://pastebin.com/wU27qd3Y
<scx_> nie dojsc ze wolniejszy, to jeszcze ciagle sie wysypuje
<tomasz> co wolniejszy ?
<scx_> tomasz: ten Eclipse
<tomasz> rzadko go uzywam ale lazarus jest swietny
<scx_> chyba zartujesz?
<scx_> gdzie buildserver, gdzie bug/issuetracker, gdzie scm?
<tomasz> w lazarus napisze program i moge projekt przenosic gdzie chce
<tomasz> win mac linux
<tomasz> kompiluje i dziala
<tomasz> i wszystko w prostym objec pascalu
<tomasz> kto uzywal delphi to wie o co chodzi ;)
<scx_> tomasz: to teraz powiedz, gdzie zarzadzasz work itemami
<scx_> jakie masz repozytorium z kodem
<tomasz> nie zarzadzam
<scx_> i jak przeprowadzasz automatyczne testy?
<scx_> Lazarus to po prostu popierdolka
<tomasz> kompiluje i odpalam
<scx_> tomasz: ale ja pytalem powaznie
<scx_> tomasz: za kazdym razem przeprowadzasz recznie serie testow?
<tomasz> nie pisze bog wie jakich programow tylko na wlasny uzytek i testuje recznie
<scx_> no to dla amatorkich programow moze i sie nadaje
<scx_> ale w zadnym wypadku Lazarus nie jest swietnym srodowiskiem
<tomasz> no w pascalu pod linuxem to raczej wielkie produkcjie nie wychodza
<foreste> ech
<scx_> juz pomine wielkosc binarek tworzonych przez FPC
<tomasz> dla mnie wazne ze kompiluje i chodzi ;)
<scx_> tomasz: Pixel32?
<tomasz> ?
<scx_> tomasz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixel_Studio_Pro
<buber> kto ogląda eurosport? ; ]
<tomasz> w lazarusie napisany czy open pascal ?
<Kwpolska> tomasz: racz pisac w c, c++, pythonie lub perlu
<scx_> tomasz: zdajesz sobie sprawe, ze Lazarus wykorzystuje Free Pascal Compiler?
<tomasz> wykorzytuje
<tomasz> ale niekoniecznie co jest w FPC musi byc w lazarusie napisane
<scx_> pisales: no w pascalu pod linuxem to raczej wielkie produkcjie nie wychodza
<scx_> ja podalem przyklad wiekszej produkcji
<scx_> w FPC, nie lazarusie
<tomasz> no tak
<tomasz> nie sprecyzowalem
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  no wiem ze lepiej ale szybciej w paskalu
<Kwpolska> tomasz: szybciej? HAH
<Kwpolska> tomasz: pisz w *porządnych* językach
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  szybciej ;)
<Kwpolska> tomasz: zdefiniuj "szybciej".
<BlessJah> Kwpolska - master w brainfuck
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  moze bardziej uniwersalnych i wyszlifowanych
<scx_> tomasz: no przeciez caly czas mowie
<scx_> tomasz: ze Lazarus to taka popierdolka
<Kwpolska> tomasz: czekam na definicje.
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  szybciej mi sie pisze w paskalu i mniej bledow mam do poprawy ;)
<Kwpolska> tomasz: jak szybciej?
<buber> ziew
<tomasz> no znam lepiej paskala i sobie w nim pisze :D
<tomasz> i mi wystarcza w 100% ;)
<Kwpolska> tomasz: nie wyobrazam sobie caly czas pisac begin i end
<tomasz> ja pisze be i mi sam uzupelnia reszte :D
<tomasz> dodaje end itd
<Kwpolska> tomasz: ja mam dobry edytor ktory mi nie pomaga
<Kwpolska> bo to wkurza
<gronx> Ktoś pamięta jak się nazywa ta opcja w ubuntu 11.04 że okna się jak z win7 zachowują, że uderzone o krawędź ekranu robią się na jego połowę?
<tomasz> pozatym w programowaniu nie chodzi az tak o ilosc znakow
<Kwpolska> bo nigdy nie wiesz kiedy zechce ci dopenic
<tomasz> czy wpisze begin end czy { }
<Kwpolska> gronx: poszukaj w ccsmie
<tomasz> gronx,  w unity chyba tak jest hm
<gronx> Kwpolska, ja na 10.10 siedzę i chcę to mieć
<Kwpolska> tomasz: najlepiej to jest w pythonie, wymuszają na tobie indentację
<Kwpolska> gronx: no wai
<gronx> tomasz, w unity i w gnomie też to w ubuntu 11.04
<Kwpolska> gronx: skompiluj se tego plugina
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  pythona troche meczylem ale to zeby przetestowac na nokii
<Kwpolska> gronx: albo skopiuj
<Kwpolska> tomasz: przepraszam, na nokii?
<scx_> gronx: aero snap?
<scx_> http://gigaom.com/mobile/how-to-get-aero-snap-window-sizing-in-ubuntu/
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  no na symbiana
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  pyS60
<gronx> scx_, dokładnie, zapomniałem jak to ma dzięki
<Kwpolska> tomasz: błagam cię, nie baw się w takie glupoty
<Kwpolska> pisz na desktopy. d-e-s-k-t-o-p-y.
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  lol :D
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  a co za roznica kiedys testowalem
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  masz dostep do kazdej funkcji i elementu w telefonie
<tomasz> wszystko mozesz z nim zrobic
<buber> symbian to kupa
<Kwpolska> tomasz: nawet wywalic przez okno?
<Kwpolska> buber++;
<buber> android FTW !
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  nawet
<buber> hm, gdzie moj kabel
<Kwpolska> tomasz: to zrob to z kazdym swoim symbianowym telefonem
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  jeden mam tylko
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  symbian to swietny system
<scx_> moge kogos prosic o wynik polecenia:
<scx_> lsattr /sbin/ifconfig
<tomasz> a co to
<Kwpolska> scx_: moge prosic o znalezenie se drugiego kompa?
<Kwpolska> scx_: zgadles, same kreseczki. archlinux
<scx_> Kwpolska: nie chce mi sie uruchamiac maszyny wirtualnej
<scx_> dzieki
<Kwpolska> scx_: to uruchom
<tomasz> nie chce mi sie to juz oznaka starosci ;)
<Kwpolska> tomasz: a chcialbys pojsc do hall of fame?
<tomasz> do kogo?
<Kwpolska> tomasz: hall of fame, aka killfile
<Wizard> tomasz: wybacz mu, on slabo po polsku mowi
<tomasz> aaa oki ;)
<scx_> Kwpolska: wydawalo mi sie, ze to kanal pomocy?
<Kwpolska> scx_: to jest kanal pomocy
<scx_> jesli prosze o jakies ustawienia, to znaczy, ze nie jestem pewny swoich
<scx_> byc moze na wszystkich maszynach jakie posiadam
<Kwpolska> scx_: nie musisz byc pewny.
<Kwpolska> scx_: a ignore moglby byc dla tomasz
<scx_> moglbym oczywiscie uruchomic system LiveCD czy zainstalowac na maszynie wirtualnej, ale po co, skoro moge tutaj zapytac?
<tomasz> Kwpolska,  jaki ignor ?
<Kwpolska> tomasz: za denerwowanie mnie
<Kwpolska> scx_: ale po co ci to sprawdzac
<tomasz> no fakt chyba ze
<scx_> Kwpolska: kilka pakietow wyglada podejrzanie
<Kwpolska> scx_: to nie podejrzewal
<scx_> w zasadzie chodzi o binarki
<Kwpolska> podejrzewaj*
<Kwpolska> scx_: jak dziala to dziala.  i tyle.  period.
<scx_> Kwpolska: skoro chkrootkit i rkhunter podejrzewaja to ja chyba tez
<scx_> Kwpolska: wlasnie chodzi o to, ze nie dziala do konca tak jak powinno
<Kwpolska> scx_: to przeinstaluj
<scx_> Kwpolska: maszyne produkcyjna?
<scx_> swietny pomysl
<Wizard> scx_: z kim ty rozmawiasz w ogole o takich rzeczach? :P
<buber> [root@galaxy:/]uname -ar
<buber> Linux localhost 2.6.35.10-cyanogenmod #1 PREEMPT Thu Apr 28 17:36:33 CEST 2011 armv6l GNU/Linux
<Kwpolska> buber: arm?
<buber> Processor	: ARMv6-compatible processor rev 2 (v6l)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> jakis telefon, czy droga plytka?
<buber> galaxy i7500
<Ciaho> CPU:          Intel Atom  N270
<Ciaho> ups
<jacekowski> Linux Nokia-N900 2.6.28.10power46-wl1 #1 PREEMPT Sun Dec 19 20:51:27 CET 2010 armv7l unknown
<jacekowski> lepsze
<jacekowski> scx_:  a co do lsattr
<jacekowski> scx_: to co potrzebujesz dokladnie z niego?
<domz666> witam :)
<domz666> mam trudne pytanie ;)
<domz666> czy wie ktokolwiek czy po normalnej instalce ubuntu powinno znajdowac sie repozytorium linuxmint w update ?
<domz666> pliiiiz ???
<buber> jacekowski, to mnie kosztowalo 3oo a nie 13oo ;)
<jacekowski> buber: mnie to kosztowalo 0
<jacekowski> buber: i abonament £25 z internetem i 600 minut i 600smsow
<buber> jacekowski, zazdraszczam metod z ukeja
<jacekowski> nielimitowanym internetem dodac trzeba
<buber> ja bule 100 zyla i nie moge zmienic na nic sensownego
<buber> i nie mam netu w pakiecie nawet
<jacekowski> wiec w sumie jakies 15 miesiecznie na telefon
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co z jabbu?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak co?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bangla u mnie
<BlessJah> leży
<jacekowski> hmm, update moze popsulo
<BlessJah> 181357 -!- Error: (xmpp:blessjah@jacekowski.org) Connection failure: No server could be reached
<jacekowski> niech sie skonczy updatowac to naprawie
<BlessJah> może demon leży?
<jacekowski> lezy bo to nie ten co trzeba
<jacekowski> bo jest modowany zeby umial to co od niego chce
<jacekowski> chce
<jacekowski> a wersja z repo mi go pewnie nadpisala
<BlessJah> a co sie od niego chce?
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> ciekawiej
<jacekowski> E(<0.36.0>:gen_mod:73) : Problem starting the module mod_ctlextra for host "jacekowski.org" with options:
<Psotnick> da się na wiresharka nałożyć filtr na source/destination?
<jacekowski> Psotnick: da sie
<firemark> pewnie tak.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zimbra też padła?
<firemark> kto tu zdaje maturę?
<buber> o właśnie
<jacekowski> Psotnick: ma support dla filtrow w formacie pcap
<BlessJah> i apache
<buber> jest jakis darmowy hosting teraz dobry ?
<jacekowski> apache padlo
<BlessJah> firemark: a kiedy to?
<Kwpolska> buber: http://localhost/
<firemark> BlessJah: no chyba już 4 maja?
<firemark> BlessJah: nie wiem, ja już zdawałem :P
<BlessJah> firemark: fuck to już?
<Kwpolska> buber: wliczone w koszty uzywania internetow
<firemark> BlessJah: a co zdajesz? :D
<jacekowski> apache juz bangla
<BlessJah> matma fiza i chemia
<buber> Kwpolska, ciut szybciej niż 256kbit up ;]
<buber> zdechła mi kiedys poczta i do tej pory nie ma nowej maszyny ;]
<buber> a domene opłacam jak głupi
<BlessJah> dziala
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a zimbra nie zdechal
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tylko siedzi za apachem jako reverse proxy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: padl apache, padla zimbra po http
<Kwpolska> buber: ja sie hostuje na shellu
<jacekowski> i jak update apache wylaczylo to sie zrobilo kuku
<Kwpolska> na szczescie mam rekord A
<Kwpolska> a wiec moge uzywac google apps
<Psotnick> udało się ;D
<buber> Kwpolska, ovh to jeszcze dziala za free czy juz im trzeba płacić ?
<buber> potrzebuje doslownie 100mb na poczte
<jacekowski> buber: gmail?
<buber> uzywam, ale nie wiem jak wlasną domene spiąć z tym
<jacekowski> to poczytaj
<jacekowski> ustawiasz MX na serwery google
<jacekowski> i w zasadzie tyle
<buber> no ta, tyle ze dns z domeny też padł ;]
<jacekowski> a to dupa
<jacekowski> ja mam dnsa zapasowego
<Kwpolska> buber: google apps
<jacekowski> hostowanego gdzies indziej
<buber> potrzebuje fizyczną maszynę z wpisem do dns-a itp
<jacekowski> jacekowski:~# host -t NS jacekowski.org
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org name server ns1.jacekowski.org.
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org name server ns2.jacekowski.org.
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org name server ns1.ps3site.pl.
<buber> a nie chce mi sie placic za vpsa jakiegos
<buber> google aps i co ?
<jacekowski> i tyle
<jacekowski> google apps
<jacekowski> i dnsa hostujesz na jakims xname
<jacekowski> albo u jakiegos dobrego czlowieka
<jacekowski> albo najlepiej kilku ludzi
<buber> mialo sie dostep do gigabitowych maszynek ale cóż ...
<buber> zycie
<buber> przezyje bez tego
<buber> o wlasnie, ktos ma nowe promo z netii ?
<morfeusz888_> witam
<morfeusz888_> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/nie-mozna-polaczyc-sie-zasobem-ubuntu-t445335.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5vaz7yz> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<morfeusz888_> pomoże ktoś ?
<Wizard> dobre programy :D
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/179418,Evilus,Uzytkownik.html
<foreste> .fajny avek ;p
<morfeusz888_> foreste, dostałeś zaproszenie na dp :). Dzięki
<foreste> to niemoje :P
<Wizard> wy macie tam konta?!
<Wizard> o bogowie starozytnego swiata!
<morfeusz888_> Wizard, a co w tym dziwnego ?
<Admc> lubię czasem poczytać komentarze na dp, można się pośmiać
<Admc> ale konta nie mam
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/122820,foreste,Uzytkownik.html
<gtriderxc> smiac?
<firemark> foreste: nie podoba mi się  ; d
<Wizard> no to jest jakas strona dla windziarzy
<foreste> to moje ;P
<gtriderxc> smutno sie robi
<TheNumb> morfeusz888_: a grupę roboczą masz dobrze ustawioną?
<Wizard> a wiadomo, im blizej windows tym wieksza lameriada
<morfeusz888_> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł na rozwiązanie tego problemu ?
<gtriderxc> strona dla nobów
<Wizard> no dokladnie
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: jedno o zgubiłeś.
<Wizard> morfeusz888_: wybacz, ale nie :/
<Wizard> unikam samby jak ognia
<morfeusz888_> TheNumb, mimo, że grupa robocza na systemie klienckim jest inna to na poziomie zabezpieczeń usera wszystko chodziło
<gtriderxc> się za o nie obrazą chyba:)
<Wizard> i nie znam sie na grupach roboczych i tego typu gownach
<TheNumb> Wizard: błąd, często w robocie może się przydać ;]
<Wizard> lisu moze bedzie wiedzial, on windami tasuje
<Wizard> TheNumb: a do czego?
<TheNumb> Wizard: do gówna. Gdyby ktoś potrzebował ustawić w robocie jakąś małą sieć.
<lisu> Wizard: re, co tam?
<jacekowski> pffff
<TheNumb> lisu: morfeusz888_ ma problem ;f
<jacekowski> Wizard: tutaj jest lameriada
<Wizard> z twoimi ulubionymi sambami
<TheNumb> jacekowski: zdarza się <:
<Wizard> pomyslalem, ze bedziesz wiedzial o co mu chodzi
<lisu> TheNumb: jak my wszyscy... gdy brakuje alkoholu... kto jedzie dokupić...
<morfeusz888_> dziwne, że na windows chodzi normalnie wszystko
<TheNumb> lisu: ja nie pije... od jutra.
<morfeusz888_> a na linuksie jak w pysk strzelił nie chce
 * lisu ma jutro wolne
<lisu> :D
<Wizard> a /me idzie do pracy! \o/
<gtriderxc> o święty szatanie jakie to Unity dziwne. swietne wykorzystanie ekranu ale prędkość odpalania programów srednia
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: poprawią to do 11.10
<lisu> morfeusz888_: co popsułeś?
<lisu> TheNumb: ... albo do 12.04
<TheNumb> morfeusz888_: najlepiej wrzuć gdzieś smb.comf
<Admc> ciekawe ile dell wyłożył za tą reklamę na ubuntu.com
<Wizard> gtriderxc: jakby tam wszedzie gla nie uzywali, to moze by sie nawet dalo tego uzywac
<gtriderxc> tez sie zastanawaim
<gtriderxc> ale ja nie mam nic przeciwko
<morfeusz888_> już daje konfig
<gtriderxc> dell dobre sprzety robi
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: w sensie, że serwery, ta?
<gtriderxc> przynjamniej robił
<foreste> gowno prawda
<TheNumb> Bo laptopy to tak średnio.
<morfeusz888_> http://wklej.org/id/522062/
<morfeusz888_> macie
<lisu> morfeusz888_: ale ja w dalszym ciągu nie wiem o co chodzi?... jaki konfig?
<Kasztan85> witam
<gtriderxc> srednio?
<gtriderxc> nigdy nie mialem innego
<buber> TheNumb, piertolisz
<morfeusz888_> lisu, http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/nie-mozna-polaczyc-sie-zasobem-ubuntu-t445335.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5vaz7yz> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<buber> TheNumb, mam dwa delle i są zajebiste
<foreste> dell laptopy porazka
<Kasztan85> mam problem z kartą sieciową bezprzewodową po aktualizacji do 11.04
<Kasztan85> pomoze ktos?;>
<gtriderxc> porazka??
<gtriderxc> nie wiesz chyba o czym piszesz
<foreste> tak
<buber> porazka to jest asus albo toshiba
<morfeusz888_> dałem konfig samby
<foreste> mam jeden
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: jaka karta?
<buber> tylko ibm/lenovo/dell
<foreste> tzn siostra
<gtriderxc> od pieciu lat nie mam nic innego i na nic innego nie zamienie
<foreste> dell viostro 1520
<Kasztan85> ciezko powiedziec, laptop Acer travelmate 5520g
<Admc> ja mam toshibę i od siedmiu lat się trzyma
<foreste> ma rok
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: lspci i szukaj karty wifi
<buber> siostra ma inspirona 1510 ;]
<buber> a ja mam 1015
<foreste> battera padla
<gtriderxc>  problemy
<morfeusz888_> pomoże ktoś z tą sambą ?
<Admc> więc mogę powiedzieć że sprzęt nie najgorszy
<foreste> lub ladowanie w lapku
<gtriderxc> ja nie wiem o co chodzi z samb
<gtriderxc> ą
<gtriderxc> ale moze firewall?
<lisu> morfeusz888_: poczytaj manual o: 1) security, 2) smbpasswd.
<Kasztan85> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<foreste> touchpad zbudowany jak mialbym wypasc
<gtriderxc> on robi czesto złą robote
<morfeusz888_> lisu, jakby coś było źle, to by i serwer się nie łączył
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: odpal instalator dodatkowych sterowników.
<foreste> dysk twardy sypie sie
<Kasztan85> wszystko poinstalowane wlasnie
<morfeusz888_> a tu windows się łączy a linux nie
<Kasztan85> nie wykryl dodatkowych sterownikow
<Kasztan85> :/
<lisu> morfeusz888_: zgadza się, źle nie jest, tylko jak autoryzujesz użytkowników?
<tomasz> zna ktos jakis aplet  pogody pod lxde ?
<foreste> 2 bad sector
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Kasztan85> ok
<Wizard> ale tlok sie zrobil :)
<buber> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Admc> tomasz, a może być conky?
<foreste> wadliwa karta intel gma :P
<morfeusz888_> lisu na poziomie zasobów jest autoryzacja
<Kasztan85> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Kasztan85> aj
<morfeusz888_> lisu, chce konfig samby ?
<Admc> są skrypty do pogody i nawet ładnie to wygląda
<gtriderxc> gensto tu
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: a nie, czekaj.
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: paczka nazywa się  b43-fwcutter
<tomasz> Admc,  byle pokazywalo pogode ile stopni
<Kasztan85> pisze ze jest juz w najnowszej wersji
<tomasz> a cudnie by bylo jak by i na nastepne dni pokazalo
<Wizard> u mnie dziala taki broadcom
<lisu> morfeusz888_: właśnie, zasobów... to nie jest najrozsądniejsze. Polecam "security = user". Sprawdzone i działa.
<Wizard> alb podobny
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: a co mówi iwconfig? Jest ta karta?
<foreste> dodatkowo do lapka win 7 pro i works wadliwe produkty microsoft ;p
<morfeusz888_> lisu, ja zaś właśnie chce na poziomie zasób
<Admc> tomasz, no to poszukaj w googlach "conky forecast weather"
<Kasztan85> nie widzi jej
<Admc> wyskoczy ci pełno tutorialów
<buber> foreste, lepszy inteli niz ati
<buber> nvidia tak samo ssie
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: sudo modprobe b43
<Kasztan85> ok
<tomasz> sciagam jakis conky z repo
<Kasztan85> nic sie nie stalo
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: i jeszcze raz sprawdź iwconfig
<gtriderxc>  powiem tak: na 10 osob ktore znam Ty jestes Foreste jedyną, ktora rzuca blotem w della
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: nie powinno się nic pojawić.
<TheNumb> To wrzuceniu tej komendy.
<Admc> tomasz, conky to konfigurowalny monitor systemu, musisz go odpowiednio skonfigurować żeby cokolwiek wyświetlał
<Kasztan85> no teraz cos tam jest
<gtriderxc> szkoda mi czasu na klotnie ale bawilem sie wieloma sprzetami i hp toshiba i fujitsu nie wypadaja ciekawie
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: wrzuć na wklej.org zawartość iwconfig.
<tomasz> Admc,  no wlasnei zainstalowalem i nie moge znalezc w menu
<foreste> w della w microsoft w amd(ati) w lg w liteon :P
<TheNumb> tomasz: bo tego nie ma młocie
<TheNumb> tomasz: conky & w terminalu
<Admc> tomasz, to poszukaj na necie jak to się ustawia
<tomasz> ok dzieki
<TheNumb> tomasz: ile ty już masz linuksa?
<Admc> ja na swój config do conkiego poświęciłem kilka godzin i wygląda całkiem dobrze
<TheNumb> Admc: ja nie wiem co ludzie widzą w tym coky ._.
<tomasz> widzialem w niektorych dystrybucjach tego conky niezle wyglada
<Admc> jest lekki i ładnie wygląda
<jacekowski> to zalezy od configu
<foreste> np umnie ;p
<Kasztan85> http://wklej.org/id/522067/
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: no, to już masz wifi.
<Admc> u mnie w configu jest straszny syf ale jakoś działa
<Kasztan85> yyy
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: tylko, że nie ładuje się automatycznie moduł do kernela.
<Kasztan85> no nie wiem
<Kasztan85> co z tym zrobic? ;>
<jacekowski>  Access Point: Not-Associated
<buber> buber@darkside:~$ sudo dpkg -l | grep bcm
<buber> ii  bcmwl-kernel-source                     5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu3
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: a łączy się teraz?
<jacekowski> ESSID:off/any
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3723
<foreste> moje :P
<TheNumb> Nazwa 'iwconfig' nie jest rozpoznawana jako polecenie wewnętrzne lub zewnętrzne,
<TheNumb> program wykonywalny lub plik wsadowy.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Kasztan85> nie wykrywa zadnych sieci
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: jeee! Może 11.04 ma coś zesrane z broadcomem :3
<Kasztan85> w NM pisze ze brak oprogramowania wbudowanego
<buber> Kasztan85, zrestartuj ;]
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: no, jebut
<Kasztan85> ok
<Kasztan85> zara wracam
<TheNumb> foreste: ikonka z KDE3 :D
<TheNumb> foreste: a fuj, tlen oO
<buber> fuj, ikony na pulpecie
<TheNumb> buber: ja lubię pulpety :<
<buber> ja tylko na windozie trzymam
<Kasztan85> nie ma sieci dalej :/
<buber> Kasztan85, modprobe wl ; ]
<TheNumb> foreste: jakie distro? <:
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: lsmod | grep b43
<foreste> debian sid :)
<tomasz> czegos nowego sie czlek dowie :D
<Kasztan85> to samo
<buber> buber@darkside:~$ sudo lsmod | grep wl
<buber> wl                   2642531  0
<buber> lib80211               14570  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl
<buber> pomyslunku troche ;]
<TheNumb> buber: ciemna strona! oO
<Kasztan85> eh
<buber> Luke, I'm your father ....
 * buber hides
<Kasztan85> przeinstaluje sterownil
<Kasztan85> *sterownik
<buber> Kasztan85, kuwa napisalem ci
<buber> modprobe wl
<buber> jaki kernel ?
<TheNumb> foreste: ale paskudne te ikonki z windowsa.
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: uname -a
<Admc> o, servery minta padły
<foreste> TheNumb:
<TheNumb> foreste:
<foreste> pythona umiesz ?
<TheNumb> foreste: średnio
<foreste> http://pastebin.com/wU27qd3Y
<TheNumb> foreste: lepiej zawróć dupę webnullowi jak go dorwiesz na ircu.
<foreste> tym mam problem
<foreste> ano on spec :P
<TheNumb> foreste: to bardziej c++ a nie pythong
<foreste> mam go w znajomych   na dp:)
<foreste> i Kwpolska tez :P
<tomasz> o i mam conky :D
<tomasz> ale nic nie pokazuje oprocz procka i ram reszta to same zera heh
<Kasztan85> 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<TheNumb> foreste: Ty, a jakiego ty masz pythonga?
<TheNumb> foreste: wersję.
<tomasz> a jak pobrac predkosc odbierania danych przez wifi a nie przez lan
<foreste> 2.6 i 3.2
<TheNumb> foreste: a pod którego to się kompiluje?
<TheNumb> foreste: sprawdź.
<foreste> Python 2.6 found at: /usr/lib/python2.6/config/libpython2.6.so
<foreste> Python header path: /usr/include/python2.6
<foreste> -- Configuring done
<TheNumb> Hm, czyli pod 2.6 leci.
<foreste> zapytam dev czy 3.2 pociagnie
<Kasztan85> ma ktos jakies pomysly jeszcze?
<TheNumb> foreste: 2.6 jest dalej na sidzie?
<lisu> kuźwa, to 11.04 ssie, po updejtach X'y wywala. Jakieś inne distro z opcją "ad-hoc" czyli instalacją w 10 minut polecacie?
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: eeee ja mam taki jeden ale Ci się nie spodoba.
<foreste> tak
<Kasztan85> heh
<Kasztan85> walnalem posta na forum to mi moderator usunal :/
<tomasz> cos mi to conky bledy robi na ekranie , jak doswiezyc pulpit?
<TheNumb> tomasz: pierdyknij głową w kant stołu.
<Wizard> lol
<TheNumb> Wizard: que?
<Wizard> TheNumb: dobry sposob na odswiezenie ekranu
<buber> sayonara
<tomasz> a wie moze ktos jak polaczyc sie z wlan wpa2 z terminala ?
<tomasz> probuje iwconfig ale cos nie idzie
<natanielcz> siemka
<tomasz> dhclient odpalam i stoi
<natanielcz> ma ktos z Was plik gnome.session z natty?
<natanielcz> bo chyba go popsułem :P
<natanielcz> /usr/share/ jakby coś :)
<natanielcz> jest tu ktos?
<winter> nie
<tomasz> albo moze jakis program prosty konsolowy do polaczenia z wlan0 ?
<winter> tomasz: nie uda ci się
<tomasz> a jest jakis gotowy program tyle ze nie graficzny a konsolowy ?
<winter> nie, spierdalaj
<tomasz> ?
<winter> no
<tomasz> a ktos inny umie ?
<natanielcz> ja nie umiem
<winter> lulz
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-23
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<DaZ> zły.
<Wizard> cześć
<DaZ> jouł
<Wizard> cześć DaZ
<bastetmi1o> hej Wizard
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<shpaq> mornin'
<bastetmilo> dziś mam dzień z backupem :)
<Wizard> a ja z mavenem
<cojack> o/
<Wizard> cześć cojack
<Wizard> trolu
<cojack> oO
<Szatan> cześć czarodzieju od javy Wizard  :D
<Wizard> cześć Szatan
<Wizard> ja tę javę to tak znam, że szok
<bastetmilo> mój szef ma specyficzne poczucie humoru. Wpadam do pracy a on "cześć łobuzie". Mua jest jak o_O - a jemu chodziło o to, że zapomniałam kropek dopisać w rekordach MX...
<gjm> dzień dobry
<denysonique> ,seen denysonique
<bastetmilo> cześć gjm
<Szatan> bastetmilo: kiedyś może to docenisz :) takich ludzi się ceni który są unikalni
<gjm> obudzić się o 11, jak ja to zrobiłem?
<bastetmilo> Szatan: ale ja bardzo lubie mojego szefa :), byle by mi tylko nie przeszkadzał w mojej pracy :)
<Szatan> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/576091_433369943355859_147386228620900_1648689_1358437818_n.jpg ;d
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c5sm6po> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<cojack> ktos uzywa symfony z propelem? :P
<Szatan> kurcze, memorka w playerku rockboxowym się skończyła
<drathir> bry...
<Voldenet> ryb
<Voldenet> byr
<Voldenet> bry
<gjm> pyr pyr pyr
<Voldenet> słaby silnik bro
<Voldenet> zero ryknięcia
<bastetmilo> rawr?
<Wizard> ...
<gjm> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> cześć gjm
<Wizard> Muzykoterapia++
<drathir> bastetmilo: hrhr
<Wizard> drathir, ależ ty masz śmiech
<Wizard> jak Muttley
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Muttley ten pies?
<bastetmilo> z bajki?
<Wizard> tak
<bastetmilo> a wiecie że jak mnie coś bardzo rozbawi to się tak samo śmieje jak on :)
<Wizard> już wiemy
<Wizard> ma ktoś już pangolina?
<BlessJah> hej Wizard
<BlessJah> ja mam
<Wizard> i ja?
<Wizard> tona debów codziennie?
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy ty masz
<BlessJah> nie chwaliłeś się
<BlessJah> aktualizacje, nie wiem czy jakies sa
<BlessJah> jesli sa, to ubu chyba je instaluje akurat jak nie patrze, bo nie bardzo je widac
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ale przecież ma wyjść dopiero jutro, nie?
<Wizard> 26, iirc
<BlessJah> ale tez ostatni tydzien modlilem sie do windowsa, przeklinalem go, potem przepraszalem, plakalem i znowu przeklinalem
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie no, ubuntu pyta
<bastetmilo> BJ i Ubuntu? Co zadziwiającego się jeszcze dziś zdarzy?
<BlessJah> Wizard: wiem ze ubuntu
<BlessJah> ale pieprze sie z windowsem, wiec nie mam czasu nawet sprawdzic ile aktualzacji
<bastetmilo> aj, znów zapomniałam żeby nie komentować. Back to work.
<BlessJah> Wizard: zmieniliście polityke i siedzicie 24/7 z malpami?
<BlessJah> nieustajacy dyzur?
<Wizard> nie, zapomniałem zdjąć
<BlessJah> gjm widzę pilnuje już swojej małpy
<gjm> ale mnie łeb boli
<BlessJah> bastetmilo zrezygnowała?
<gjm> a ten znowu
<BlessJah> gjm: czym się strułeś...
<gjm> wczoraj byłem grzeczny
<BlessJah> chlejesz od rana
<BlessJah> :]
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie, nie zrezygnowałam. Tylko uzbrajam się w cierpliwość, żeby móc znosić Twoje docinki.
<gjm> ech...
<BlessJah> eee?
<BlessJah> cóż
<BlessJah> g
<jacekowski> eeee?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: przez indukcję?
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> o czywm wy gadacie
<bastetmilo> inaczej niż aktualny, bieżący przy current? Bo mam current product i "aktualny produkt" mi jakoś nie pasuje
<gjm> chyba tak
<bastetmilo> rwa. Nie ogarniam tego sklepu.
<Wizard> tak, current to bieżący
<Wizard> w zależności od kontekstu możesz sypnąć coś bliskoznacznego, np. wybrany
<cojack> bastetmilo: w ktorym miejscu
<bastetmilo> Wizard: chodzi o produkt, który własnie edytuje. Wybrany chyba jest lepszy niż aktualny.
<bastetmilo> cojack: co w którym miejscu?
<bastetmilo> no kocham to. Specyficzne ceny i kustomizacja
<gjm> google translate było grane chyba
<bastetmilo> ta. Wiem co to znaczy bez transaltora.
<bastetmilo> tfu
<bastetmilo> źle przeczytałam :)
<bastetmilo> gjm: mam to nieprzetłumaczone, a tam są takie durne frazy.
<bastetmilo> Nie mogę chyba napisać personalizacja produktu...
<gjm> zależy co to za produkt
<bastetmilo> w tym wypadku chodzi o klimatyzacje
<gjm> spersonalizowana klimatyzacja, nie no
<BlessJah> oO
<bastetmilo> Dostosowanie?
<gjm> o, chyba już bardziej
<bastetmilo> chodzi o to, że produkt może mieć różne kolory
<bastetmilo> splity mogą być białe albo srebrne
<gjm> to jakiś formularz jest, czy co?
<bastetmilo> to jest zakładka przy produkcie, tam moża sobie pododawać różne pola
<gjm> jakoś nie mogę sobie tego zwizualizować
<bastetmilo> ja też
<gjm> http://tinyurl.com/d35ln7z
<drathir> personalizacja wygladu dziwnie troszke by brzmiala...
<drathir> choc zapewne poprawne by to bylo...
<Wizard> gjm, suchar taki, że nawet już go pleśń nie rusza, tyle razy widziała
<gjm> :(
<drathir> wybor/dostosowanie wersji kolorystycznej tak bardziej po ludzkiemu by brzmialo... az chyba za prosto...
<ftpd> Cze.
<ftpd> Klikacie ubuntu-server na OpenVZ?
<Wizard> ftpd!
<Wizard> siemano ;]
<ftpd> Wizard: Czółko.
<Wizard> ja nie, ja linuksa używam tylko na biurku
<gjm> ja na łóżku, nie mam biurka
<ftpd> No kurde. Pytam google 'ubuntu guest openvz load', a w 2. hicie mam 'how to openvz ubuntu host'
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> gjm, przecież ty nie masz ubu
<tajwanuser> cze
<gjm> 14:43 < Wizard> ja nie, ja linuksa używam tylko na biurku
<gjm> linuksa mam
<bastetmilo> drathir: problem w tym, że to niekoniecznie musza byc kolory :)
<ftpd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68144/init-process-at-100-cpu-usage
<ftpd> Ta.
<zdziebek77xd> Siema
<Wizard> cześć zdziebek77xd
<Wizard> iks de
<ftpd> średnik trzy mniejsze od trzech
<drathir> bastetmilo: wzor wystroj design
<zdziebek77xd> ;) da sie dostac ze sprawnej dystrybucji do apta dystubucji dr zainstalowanej na tym samym dysku ;) ?
<gjm> aż musiałem wklepać
<Wizard> zdziebek77xd, vchroot
<Wizard> chroot*
<gjm> źle, powinno być
<gjm> ;) chroot ;)
<zdziebek77xd> Juz szukam ;)
<zdziebek77xd> youRastaLOve
<zdziebek77xd> oj nie tutaj miało byc :)
<Wizard> eh, gimnazjaliści
 * bastetmilo śpiewa z Kasabian "I'm on fire"
 * Wizard klnie razem z NamingException
 * cojack pluje razem z mysql na enumy
<bastetmilo> cojack: co wiesz na temat MariaDB?
<karoles> istnieje. ; D
<pakos> oj serwer sie zresetowal a taki ladny uptime juz mialem ;S
<karoles> jaki?
<cojack> bastetmilo: ze to fork mysqla
<cojack> stworzony przez hipokryte
<cojack> czyli tworcy mysqla
<drathir> pakos: do ilu dobiles?
<cojack> ogolnie ssie ile wlezie tak samo jak mysql
<cojack> nie wiem dlaczego ta baza danych jest jeszcze rozwijana
<pakos> 6x dni, od kad go postawilem :P
<pakos> 62 chyba dokladnie
<cojack> powinna zdechnac tak samo szybko jak powstala
<drathir> pakos: ladnie...
<pakos> trzeba zbadac co sie stalo :|
<drathir> mnie dziwi jak na dedykach robia ze choc restarty trzaskaja i uptime sie nie zeruje... ;p
<Wizard> heh ;)
<Wizard> kexec?
<gjm> sejwują
<pakos> oj nie wiem, ogolnie zwisa mi uptime, musze tylko sprawdzic czy serwerownia zawinila czy cos z systemem :P
<drathir> pakos: swap, temperatury?
<Wizard> pakos, przejrzyj logi
<cojack> pakos: uptime nie leci z vm tylko z hardwaru :D
<drathir> pakos: to sie wycofuje jesli w serwerowni co najwyzej swap
<pakos> dopiero wlazlem do domu, zaraz ogladne :)
<cojack> trzeba sie ostrzyc
<cojack> zarosnietym jak @
<drathir> Wizard: juz sie zaglebiam w temat... dzieki wielkie
<drathir> cojack: musi byc cieplo zeby sie ostrzyc ;p
<Wizard> cojack, nie byłem u fryzjera od ładnych paru lat
<Wizard> przez ostatnie 10 byłem raz :>
<DaZ> gandalfisz? <:
<Wizard> no ba
<Wizard> tylko póki co muszę utleniać
<Wizard> jeszcze mi lat brakuje
<cojack> Wizard: jakbym mial taka szope jak Ty
<cojack> to bym sie ludziom na oczy nie pokazywal
<Wizard> ty jesteś w ogóle inny, to wszyscy wiedzą
<cojack> ja cisne na 1mm :D
<cojack> i spokoj na 1msc ;)
<DaZ> i kopiesz murzynów
<DaZ> :c
<cojack> w zyciu murzyna nie udezylem
<cojack> ... lekko
<Szatan> cojack: a czeczena?
<cojack> a skad ja mam to wiedziec? ;
<Szatan> cojack: eh, jeżeli nawiguję Twoim życiem to pewnie jeden w szpitalu leży.
<Wizard> bijecie muzułmanów? hańba! potwarz! :P
<Wizard> ej dobra, nie gadamy o polityce
<Szatan> Wizard: ja jestem grzeczny.
<Wizard> to jest, do Czorta, kanał o ubuntu
<cojack> Szatan: ja nie mam nic do murzynow
<cojack> sam chcialbym miec jednego
<cojack> dobra ;p
<cojack> wracam lac braz
<Szatan> cojack: do sprzątania domu?
<Wizard> Szatan :|
<Wizard> do klepania kodu i dywanów
<Wizard> kropka
<bastetmilo> to dywany się klepie?
<bastetmilo> to dlaczego istnieją trzepaki? ;)
<Wizard> do trzepania dywanów
<cojack> zeby sobie poklepac dywan
<cojack> Wizard: brutal
<Wizard> trzepanie polega na klepaniu dywanu trzepaczką, czyż nie?
<cojack> Ty wiesz ile drobnoustrojow zyje w dywanie?
<cojack> a Ty chcesz je trzepac? cool bro
<Wizard> jestem więc dla nich Tajemną Siłą Sprawczą
<bastetmilo> klepać to można dziewczyne po pupie
<Wizard> większość się oburza :(
<cojack> Wizard: spojrz w lustro i sie zastanow dlaczego
<Szatan> cojack: http://youtu.be/QOBymHSeXgw
<Wizard> cojack, bez osobistych wycieczek proszę
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to zależykto klepie.
<bastetmilo> i co mówi przy okazji klepania.
<cojack> aha, to juz wiem dlaczego zawsze po ryju dostaje za klaps w pupe z tekstem: "Lubisz to" :D
<cojack> zly argument
<gjm> nie, nie klep facetów
<DaZ> widzisz, bo to trzeba mocno w twarz i potem za włosy do piwnicy :f
 * gjm Słucha: Foreign Concept & Bringa - Cemetery
 * Wizard słucha Muzykoterapia - Dym
 * DaZ słucha jakieś drechno
 * Szatan słucha: Three Days Grace – Without You 
 * bastetmilo słucha Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine
 * cojack niczego nie slucha
<bastetmilo> szefa nie ma, to sobie jeszcze moge pośpiewać
<Szatan> bastetmilo: a szefa się boisz?
<gjm> kurde, jakieś pieniądze trzeba ciułać
<bastetmilo> Szatan: nie, ale głupio mi śpiewać przy nim. Strasznie fałszuje :)
<Szatan> bastetmilo: szkoda, że nie grasz jeszcze na gitarze podczas pracy :P
<bastetmilo> Szatan: cieżko by było pisać jednoczesnie :)
<Szatan> w sumie
<Szatan> to ludzie grają na konsolach podczas pracy
<cojack> w implixie tak
<bastetmilo> ja gram w g+
<drathir> bastetmilo: ++
<bastetmilo> na*
<bastetmilo> w 8pool'a
<drathir> przesluchuje inne kawalki...
<bastetmilo> BTW. Przypomina, żeby dawać mi znać czy ktoś jeszcze chce przybyć na zlot na zlot@bastetmilo.pl
<Szatan> bastetmilo: eh, i google Ciebie zaindeksowało :D do spamlisty
<bastetmilo> straszne
<bastetmilo> mail jest tymczasowy
<karoles> bastetmilo: jaki zlot ;S?
<bastetmilo> karoles: nieoficjalny zlot #ubuntu-pl
<karoles> gdzie/kiedy?
<bastetmilo> bastetmilo.pl/zlot
<karoles> bastetmilo: jest mozliowosc u kogos kimnac?
<Szatan> karoles: w garażu :D
<bastetmilo> muszę dopisać, że upijanie się nie jest obligatoryjne
<DaZ> jaki znowu zlot? :c
<karoles> może być i garaż
<karoles> cokolwiek
<karoles> bastetmilo: weź to na /topic ustaw
<bastetmilo> karoles: na chwile obecną nocowanie we własnym zakresie
<karoles> Wizard*
<bastetmilo> karoles: ale hostele są całkiem tanie
<gjm> bastetmilo: a ja? ;)
<karoles> gjm: o, to Ty :P
<bastetmilo> gjm: co Ty?
<gjm> aj, już nic
<karoles> bastetmilo: na topic tego lina o zlocie wrzucic
<gjm> karoles: kanał oficjalny, zlot nieoficjalny
<bastetmilo> Wizard będzie robił u siebie oficjalny :>
<karoles> No i nie widze nic złego w tym ;S?
<karoles> napisz
<bastetmilo> to wtedy będzie w topicu :)
<karoles> *NIEOFICJALNY* zlot #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> nie
<karoles> eh.
<drathir> czy oficjalny czy nieoficjalny co za roznica... jedynie za free gadzetow sie nie dostanie ;p
<gjm> kto chce zrobić edycję Warszawską?
<bastetmilo> gjm: ale warszaffka chce przyjechać...
<bastetmilo> znaczy zastanawia się
<gjm> a kto z wwa?
 * Szatan 
<bastetmilo> gjm: ekipa z JL :>
<gjm> to i ja jadę
<zdziebek77xd> Hmm panowie mam problem z tym chrootem zamontowałem własnie partycje tego systemu.Odpaliłem chrota z sciąsząą do tego dysku i "bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<gjm> zdziebek77xd: sudo
<zdziebek77xd> ścieszką
<zdziebek77xd> z roota to obie :D
<gjm> ścieżką jak już coś
<gjm> zaraz, coś ty podmontował?
<gjm> /dev/null?
<zdziebek77xd> partycje "/" z dr os :)
<Szatan> eh, /dev i /proc zapomniał ;d
<gjm> zdziebek77xd: http://dug.net.pl/tekst/77/przywracanie_grub2_za_pomoca_chroot/
<gjm> bez fragmentów o grubasie
<gjm> i słownik w łapę
<drathir> namioty i na wyspie sie zbunkrowac hrhr
<zdziebek77xd> ok juz sb poradziłem ;)
<drathir> bastetmilo: ale jesli jeden dzien to nawet nocleg niepotrzebny rynek nie spi...
<kklimonda> Quantal Quetzal.. kurde, ale nazwa
<bastetmilo> ale nad ranem by się przydało troche kimnąć
<gjm> * wypić
<drathir> kklimonda: Qualcoma jakies nazwy kodowe nowych chipsetow?
<zdziebek77xd> Udało mi sie uruchomic  chroota ale apt nie chce działac zaczyna sie aktualizowac i konczy zycie bez zadnego znaku
<drathir> m477: ciekawe czy slyszal o ostatnim punkcie planu imprezy ^^
<kklimonda> drathir: nowe ubuntu
<gjm> zdziebek77xd: log jakiś czy coś
<drathir> kklimonda: to im sie udalo... reklama darmowa dla "QQ"
<kklimonda> QQ moar ;)
<zdziebek77xd> http://short4u.pl/50SrE <-screen
<gjm> nie chcę skrina
<gjm> jakie polecenia wydajesz? oprócz 'synaptic' :>
<zdziebek77xd> http://wklej.to/Tiz36
<zdziebek77xd> log ;)
<kklimonda> zdziebek77xd: co próbujesz zrobić?
<cojack> updejta na chroocie?
 * gjm płacze
<gjm> weźcie spójrzcie w tego loga
<zdziebek77xd> co jest nie tak ?
<gjm> plumass@plumass-MS-7309:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/root^C
<gjm> plumass@plumass-MS-7309:~$ mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/root
<gjm> mount: tylko root może to zrobić
<en0x> Aby dogonić Lisa w drodze na dno,
<en0x> trzeba by zacząć cytować Kingę Rusin
<en0x> oops nie tu
<en0x> ;)
<zdziebek77xd> no to sie poprawiłem i z sudo to zrobiłem
<gjm> zdziebek77xd: żeby zamontować też musisz mieć uprawnienia root'a
<gjm> nie wszystko jak widać
<gjm> poza tym najpierw wpisujesz 'hda1', później 'sda1'
<gjm> jak to ma działać?
<zdziebek77xd> Dysku na tasmie nie mam wiec w czym problem ?
<zdziebek77xd> przeciez wsyztko jest w tym momencie zamontowanie dobrze
<gjm> skoro tak uważasz
<gjm> zanim zrobisz chroot 'cośtam', skopiuj plik /etc/resolv.conf do /etc w podmontowanym katalogu
<cojack> moj kregoslup mowi mi: 'pocaluj sie w dupe'
<cojack> bez kitu, jak dak dalej pojdzie to bede w stanie
<m477> drathir: ?
<gjm> m477: bastetmilo.pl/zlot
<gjm> "...a potem się upijemy :)"
<bastetmilo> Upijanie się nie jest obiowiązkowe
<bastetmilo> abstynenci są jak najbardzie mile widziani.
<m477> o to ja
<zdziebek77xd> odmontowałem wszystko zamontowałem chrota na nowo odpaliłem chrota
<zdziebek77xd> Ale apt nadal nie działa
<gjm> i?
<gjm> skopiowałeś jak prosiłem?
<gjm> pokaż logi
<zdziebek77xd> tak :) i nie pokazuje 'unable to reslove host'
<zdziebek77xd> ping działa bez problemu
<gjm> to co nie działa?
<zdziebek77xd> apt
<gjm> kurde, co dokładnie, pokaż logi
<zdziebek77xd> http://wklej.to/1hY8h
<drathir> gjm: moze plik z repo recznie edytowany...  albo cos sie nie zainstalowalo i sie wysypuje skrypt...
 * m477 nie pije alkoholu
<zdziebek77xd> system stał kilka godzin recznie repo nie było edytowane ..
<bastetmilo> m477: od kiedy?
<zdziebek77xd> jedyne repo jakie mogło zostac dodane to z Chroma.
<m477> od jakiegos czasu
<zdziebek77xd> po zainstalowaniu kilka godzin
<gjm> mint korzysta z repozytoriów ubuntu?
<drathir> m477: w towarzystwie czy malych ilosciach?
<m477> w ogole
<m477> sa lepsze uzyki od alkoholu
<drathir> m477: mam wrazenie ze serio mowisz jednak...
<gjm> zdziebek77xd: może zapytam inaczej, co takiego zrobiłeś że przestało działać, i co nie działa? oprócz apt'a oczywiście
<gjm> czemu nie możesz systemu odpalić
<zdziebek77xd> http://wklej.to/qnGv4
<zdziebek77xd> pokazuje ze nie moze załadowac ramdisku
<drathir> gjm: zalezy ktory mint jeden debian chba drugi z ubu...
<zdziebek77xd> wystarczy ze skompiluje jajko od 0 ?
<gjm> to co zrobiłeś że nie masz kernela?
<gjm> podstaw w gtub.cfg te co masz w /boot
<gjm> * grub.cfg
<zdziebek77xd> hmm nic nadzwyczajnego 'sudo poweroff'
<zdziebek77xd> i rano juz nie odpaliłem go ;<
<drathir> lol
<gjm> tak sobie? nie wierzę
<zdziebek77xd> nie musicie mi wierzyc ;) wystarczy ze pomozecie mi to naprawic .
<gjm> masz jakieś stare jajka w /boot?
<zdziebek77xd> jak moge miec skoro mam swieży os :>?
<gjm> przeoczyłem, jak świeży to przeinstaluj :>
<drathir> nawet gdyby upgrade i bys wylaczyl stare jajko powinno zostac...
<zdziebek77xd> To by byłó zbyt łatwe  ;)
<zdziebek77xd> To wiem az tak zielony nie jestem ;)
<gjm> w takim razie męcz się sam, czasami po prostu nie opłaca się naprawiać
<gjm> "To wiem az tak zielony nie jestem ;)" widać właśnie
<gjm> chętnie bym pomógł ale to źle wygląda, poza tym poziom przekazywanej informacji jest zwyczjnie nieodpowiedni
<bastetmilo> eh. Jeszcze 40 minut tłumaczenia :/
<gjm> Całkowity rozmiar do pobrania: 76,78 MiB
<gjm> Całkowity rozmiar po instalacji: 534,38 MiB
<drathir> bastetmilo: polowa chociaz jest?
<gjm> kurde, jak poczekam do 2.05 to wtedy już się pewnie coś rypnie :<
<DaZ> o, jakas impreza u was
<gjm> dobra, aktualizuje teraz
<gjm> DaZ: dubaru
<gjm> * subaru
<drathir> gjm: to sie nazywa kompresja;p
<cojack> svn sobie kropeczki na ekranie rysuje
<cojack> kul
<cojack> ale zakomitowac sie nie chce :D
<bastetmilo> drathir: nie sądzę.
<bastetmilo> lol. "Generator kombinacji" - jestem genialna.
<gjm> se zrobiłem aktualizację ;x
<Szatan> bastetmilo: tia, kiedy pierwszy sejf? :D
<bastetmilo> niech mnie ktoś stąd zabierze :(
<bastetmilo> co to jest mapowanie obrazów?
<cojack> bastetmilo: map area w html?
<DaZ> an image map is a list of coordinates relating to a specific image, created in order to hyperlink areas of the image to various destinations
<DaZ> co wygrałem? :x
<cojack> bulbulator kwasow organicznych
<bastetmilo> tak, to o to chodzi.
<drathir> bastetmilo: mniej? O.o to sporo tego musi byc...
 * drathir slyszal o mapie strony ale o mapowaniu obrazow jeszcze nie...
<DaZ>                    │16:13:25 sudokode sure it does
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> srodkowy guzik nagle
<DaZ> >:
<bastetmilo> drathir: mam 1/3 z 3300 fraz przetlumaczoną
<drathir> bastetmilo: to conajmniej jakbys mini rozmowki jakies tworzyla... a chociaz jako szablon da rade w przyszlosci wykorzystac?
 * gjm Słucha: Uffie - Dismissed
<Wizard> gjm aktualizację do pangolina?
<gjm> nie, chodziło mi o upgrade pakietów, internety mi się skończyły
<Wizard> julek, ping
 * Szatan Now Playing: Three Days Grace - Never Too Late 
<gjm> a ty już zaktualizowałeś swoje Ubuntu?
<gjm> (jak z socjalistycznego plakatu, lulz)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> gjm, wcześniej, testowo
<Wizard> ale potem zaorałem i mam xubuntu 11.10
<Wizard> jakoś mi się nie pali do aktualizacji
<Szatan> Wizard: crash?
<gjm> nikt nie lubi psuć :)
<julek> Wizard: pong
<Wizard> Szatan, nie, o dziwo nic się nie powaliło, nic nie przestało działać
<Szatan> gjm: a wymuszanie decyzji na człowieku?
<Wizard> (za wyjątkiem unity)
<Wizard> ale potem przypomniałem sobie, że komputery służą mi głównie do pracy, a ani unity, ani gnome3 nie za bardzo radzą sobie z 30 oknami
<gjm> Szatan: jeśli ci to nie odpowiada, zmień distro
<Szatan> gjm: mam gentoo ;p
<Wizard> julek, co dostałeś za program?
<gjm> wiem
<julek> Wizard: jeszcze nie wiem
<Szatan> jak bym zmieniał distro to na Solarisa lub FreeBSD
<Wizard> lül, może jeszcze byś oba na zfsie stawiał?
<Szatan> nom :D
<Wizard> ramu masz za mało? możesz się podzielić
<Szatan> Wizard: 8 GB ramu ;x
<Wizard> mnie tam się już znudziły kombinacje. lubię freebsd, ale kompilowanie świata już mnie nie kręci
<tuzim> Szatan: solaris nie zyje :)
<tuzim> przynajmniej ten open :>
<Szatan> tuzim: ja mam na myśli od Oracle
<Wizard> dobra, siusiak z nim
<gjm> jak to? ja prawie codziennie jakimś jeżdżę
<Wizard> LOL
<gjm> <;
<tuzim> ja tam wole neoplany.
<Wizard> mniejsza
<BlessJah> Wizard: to nie kompiluj, ciągnij z ftp
<bastetmilo> re
<Wizard> BlessJah, co ciągnąć z eftepa?
<Wizard> OT: ma ktoś internety z pleja, oryndża, czy inne tam 4G?
<gjm> ja mam CzyGie
<Wizard> skąd?
<psesq> Wizard, play 3g
<gjm> timobajl
<Wizard> o, zadowoleni jesteście?
<gjm> gdyby nie to że mi go urwało, to tak
<Wizard> bo jak patrzę na transfer 4Mbit/s, to mnie zgina
<Wizard> jak urwało?
<gjm> limit mnie się wyczerpał, muszę zabulić
<psesq> mam opcję na kartę, więc tak czy siak w playu tylko 1MB
<gjm> albo zmienić w końcu
<Wizard> no i właśnie ten limit pieprzony
<Wizard> tu mają 16GB w pleju
<Szatan> Wizard: pewnie ma na myśli paczki binarne ;p tzn. BlessJah
<Wizard> 16GB to moja żona wyciąga w tydzień
<en0x> jak nie ogladasz nonstop jutuba
<en0x> to 5gb na smarcie ci styka
<Wizard> nie oglądam nonstop jutuba
<en0x> na miech
<gjm> na szczęście dostałem Aero ostatnio, tylko niech siostra wróci
<Wizard> na czym?
<en0x> Wizard: to co ona pornosy sciaga na fonie?
<Wizard> weź mów po polsku, bo dostaniesz +q
<Wizard> dzisiaj mam zły dzień
<gjm> en0x: właśnie
<julek> ja mam codziennie
<en0x> a po jakiemu pisze niby?
<Wizard> fonie, smarcie?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: asie stało?
<bastetmilo> a co*
<Wizard> to nie jest po polsku
<Wizard> i ja nie rozumiem
<bastetmilo> smarkfonie
<en0x> jak nie wiesz co to sa te 2 rzeczy to nie powinienes miec internetu w domu
<gjm> en0x: zauważ że piszesz o jego żonie
<en0x> a tym bardziej telefonu
<Wizard> gdzie ja mówiłem o jakimkolwiek telefonie
<bastetmilo> uuu
<en0x> tfu komputera
<Wizard> ja do domu potrzebuję
<en0x> gjm: a ty ktos za jeden?
<gjm> taki śmieszek, a co?
<Wizard> gjm, daj mu +q :|
<bastetmilo> gjm: działaj!
<Wizard> dzięki
<Wizard> psesq, jak ci to chodzi? bardzo marudzisz?
<gjm> i tak chciałem to zrobić
<Wizard> bo ja do domu potrzebuję, duże miasto, a osiedlówki wszystkie mnie mijają szerokim łukiem
<psesq> Wizard, właściwie to jestem zadowolony, a użytek tylko poza domem
<psesq> no właśnie
<bastetmilo> Wizard: i nie mozesz wziac takiego normalnego?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, nie ma skąd :(
<Szatan> Wizard: jeszcze w Łodzi widać ten przemysł włukienniczy?
<Wizard> znaczy jest toya, ale drogo.. no i neozdrada, ja nie chcę neozdrady
<Wizard> Szatan, nigdy nie było, był włókienniczy
<gjm> jak dla mnie jest git, nawet w domu do normalnego użytku, zwłaszcza jak teraz kupiłem router z obsługą modemów 3g i stoi w dobrym miejscu, tylko z pobieraniem muszę się powstrzymywać
<psesq> do domu to też zależy do czego potrzebny, prawda? moja kobieta do poczty, pisania pracy dyplomowej itp. - jest jej wystarczające
<psesq> strumyków Wonzia raczej nie pociągnie ;)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nic a nic? Przecież Łodź to duze miasto, juz powinniescie miec tam nawet swiatlowody polozone.
<Wizard> światłowód miałem pod moim poprzednim blokiem, z zajebistej osiedlówki
<Wizard> a się zachciało przeprowadzać
<bastetmilo> OMG. Nawet do Strzegomia jest taki pociągniety.
<Wizard> to osiedle tutaj, to jest czarna dziura
<Wizard> a z toyą nie chcę mieć nic wspólnego
<qermit> toja?
<qermit> Wizard: zamów kartę aero2
<tuzim> i kup modem
<Wizard> ?
<qermit> modem za 100zł jest
<tuzim> od maja ma byc 512kbs
<Wizard> jutro idę obadać te pleje i inne cyfrowe polsaty
<tuzim> jedyny mankament to ten ze rozlacza co 1h
<Wizard> tutaj powinienem mieć zasięg LTE
<karoles> radiowka?
<qermit> tuzim: stawiasz vpna i cie to dzyndzoli
<tuzim> Wizard: aero2 dziala na tej samej technologii
<tuzim> co cyfrowe polsaty
<Szatan> karoles: via GSM
<bastetmilo> uh. Też musze sprawdzić coś mobilnego we Wrocławiu.
<tuzim> GSM @ 900MHz
<psesq> czekam na swoje aero... koniec maja ;(
<Szatan> bastetmilo: w jakiej sieci posiadasz telefon?
<bastetmilo> Szatan: play
<qermit> tego sobie kupiłem http://allegro.pl/modem-usb-zte-mf636-darmowy-internet-aero2-i2271727372.html
<qermit> tuzim: nie gsm tylko wcdma/umts
<Szatan> bastetmilo: to nie lepiej android + tethering usb/wlan?
<tuzim> qermit: a kiedy maja skonczyc swiadczenie uslugi via 900mhz?
<bastetmilo> Szatan: mam telefon z androidem
<qermit> za 2 lata ponad
<tuzim> i jaki jest upload?
<Szatan> qermit: czyli nokie 3310 etc nie będą działać?
<qermit> Szatan: no raczej nie
<BlessJah> Wizard: mam na myśli paczki binarne
<Wizard> BlessJah, paczki binarne w fbsd nie są łatane
<Wizard> a -current są budowane względem -current
<Wizard> system - current to samobójstwo, i tak go trzeba przebudowywać z palca
<KiFka> hej
<gjm> cześć
<bastetmilo> hej KiFka !
<Szatan> o KiFka :D
<KiFka> przyplatalam sie...
<Szatan> KiFka: czemu nie śpisz? Hitler Ci się śni?
<Wizard> :S
<kretu> o_O
<bastetmilo> wut?
<BlessJah> żarcik-kosmonaucik
<bastetmilo> srarcik
<KiFka> coz
<KiFka> to chyba sobie pojde
<gjm> czemu?
<bastetmilo> gjm: to mam Cie dopisać na liste?
<bastetmilo> KiFka: zostań
<gjm> bastetmilo: jeszcze się zastanowię
<bastetmilo> oki
<KiFka> sorry ale chyba odeszla mi ochota
<bastetmilo> ja pitole
<BlessJah> to torrentow
<gjm> Szatan Zniechęcacz
<BlessJah> on już taki jest
<kretu> pms?
<Wizard> hmm
<bastetmilo> Kuźwa, ledwo udało mi się ją namówić żeby wróciła
<Wizard> różnie bywa
<Wizard> bastetmilo, różnie bywa
<BlessJah> Wizard: różnie bywa
<bastetmilo> uhum
<BlessJah> podpiąłem pena przez hub
<BlessJah> i się zastanawiam, czemu 1,5 GB będzie się pół godziny kopiowało
<BlessJah> :/
<Szatan> BlessJah: podepnij 3 sztuki i stwierdź fakt że żaden Ci nie działa
<gjm> 1.1 ftw
<BlessJah> Szatan: są podpięte 3 sztuki
<BlessJah> jeszcze jedno gniazdo w hubie wolne
<Szatan> BlessJah: masz zasilany zewnętrznie?
<BlessJah> odpalę film z 2 pena, może podskoczy transfer jak się nagrzeją kondensatory
<bastetmilo> cholera, miałam pisać plugin :/
<gjm> oj tam oj tam
<BlessJah> przelaczanie miedzy obszarami roboczymi jest w unity tak niewygodne, ze tylko jednego obszaru uzywam
<BlessJah> :<
<BlessJah> musze ogarnac skroty do przelaczania
<bastetmilo> dobarnoc. Pamietajcie, żeby pisać kto chce na zlotcie być. :)
<adam_> hej jest tu ktos kto wie jak ogarnać drukarke brother dcp-j925dw z ubnciakiem?
<gjm> ja nie wiem
<Wizard> bastetmilo, ja chcę
<Wizard> tylko kiedy ten zlot?
<gjm> Wizard: bastetmilo.pl/zlot
<Wizard> o, jest
<Wizard> dobrze
<Wizard> hmm, założę się, że właśnie wtedy "ona chce urlop"
<gjm> kto?
<Wizard> moja współlokatorka
<Wizard> o, od razu mi się przypomniała scena z "Nic śmiesznego"
<Wizard> "żona.. znaczy była żona, razem tylko telewizję oglądamy" :D
<ari-tczew> podpaliłeś jej włosy?
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> tam ktoś coś podpalał?
<ari-tczew> też taka scena tam była:)
<ari-tczew> to coś słabo znasz ten film
<Szatan> eh, albo z protezą penisa ;x
<gjm> ten tylko o jednym
<karoles> dzięki
<karoles> ;/ jeszcze wiecej smeisznych scen
<karoles> na pewno bedzie sie dobrze oglądało
<karoles> kurwa.
<gjm> a było mówione
<kretu> hyhy
<BlessJah> kiedy przeklinał?
<kretu> BlessJah: to chyba o ten przecinek chodziło
<BlessJah> gjm: nie pośpieszyłeś się aby?
<gjm> kurde, mówiłeś że miałeś opa, trzeba było wtedy decydować
<BlessJah> odezwal sie dzisiaj 20 razy
<BlessJah> i dostał +q
<BlessJah> gjm: najpierw powinieneś upomnieć
<gjm> a zatem...
<gjm> BlessJah: upominam cię, op ma zawsze rację
<gjm> umie czytać chyba, nie?
<BlessJah> no umiem
<BlessJah> 2200 [FREENODE] -karoles(~karoles@s4.subseo.pl)- przekaz prosze wiadomosc  odemnie: Prawo jezeli ma dzialac nei moze miec równych i równiejszych  i musi byc stosowane. tag.
<gjm> mówię o nim, chyba wie co się robi w takich przypadkach
<gjm> ty ewidentnie masz jakiś problem
<BlessJah> :]
<kretu> BlessJah: nie dneerwuj opa, motyla noga
<BlessJah> bo?
<gjm> makao
<kretu> bo ci pokaże gdzie raki zimują
<BlessJah> gjm: chciałem sprawdzić czy zmienisz decyzję jak bastet
<BlessJah> twarda bestia :)
<gjm> naprawdę, dziękuję za uznanie
<gjm> chciałbym pozdrowić babcię Jadzię i Dziadka Tadka
<kretu> a psa burka?
<gjm> nie mam psa
<gjm> babci Jadzi i Dziadka Tadka też w sumie nie
<BlessJah> gjm: potraktuj to jako chrzest bojowy
<BlessJah> ej, no tego się po ubu nie spodziewałem
<BlessJah> odpalenie gry w wine przełączyło na fullscreena, 800x600 albo gorzej
<BlessJah> po czym wine scrashowało, rozdzielczość zostałą
<jacekowski> widac emulacja windowsa 98 prawie dziala
<kretu> BlessJah: w sapera chiałeś pograć?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gra w wymaganiach ma chyba właśnie 98
<drathir> BlessJah: normalne zachowanie wine...
<BlessJah> już działa
<drathir> BlessJah: dlatego na pasku mam zawsze od rozdzielczosci ikonke...
<drathir> czesto tez tak jest jak zabijesz aplikacje spod ssh nie zmieni rozdzielczosci tylko zostaje w
<drathir> takiej jakiej byla gra...
<BlessJah> i tak zawsze gram w oknie
<drathir> BlessJah: jak wirtualny pulpit dasz w ustawieniach na dana aplikacje czesto wlasnie pomaga...
<drathir> BlessJah: czesto tez pulse diabelsko system i gry w wine obciaza...
<drathir> zabijajac pulse gra potrafi o niebo plynniej chodzic...
<qermit> zabijając grę niebo potrafi chodzić płynniej o pulse
<qermit> kurdelek serdelek, muszę większy dysk sobie załatwić
<qermit> albo 2 najlepiej
<qermit> opłaca się WD Green kupiwać?
<drathir> wd nowe raptory chyba wypuscil...
<Voldenet> qermit: tak, solidne są
<Voldenet> Nie są jakieś tam zabójcze jeśli chodzi o wydajność
<gjm> ale mało wydajne
<Voldenet> ale jako magazyn danych czy dysk sieciowy mogą być
<gjm> a, ubiegłeś mnie
<Voldenet> ja tam wszystkiego prawie green używam, tylko kilku black
<Voldenet> np. filmy mają i tak bitrate taki, że po wifi 10Mbit idzie oglądać
<Voldenet> dla muzyki to nawet 1Mbit wystarczy
<Voldenet> więc wydajność jest tak średnio potrzebna
<drathir> Voldenet: gjm ile one 5400rpm maja?
<drathir> ciekawe czy ten dom w glebi lasu ciekawy czy tylko reklamowka wydaje sie ciekawa...
<babcia_stefa> drathir: 90 rps
<gjm> a to co za troll?
<tuzim> 45rpm
<drathir> iopsow chyba ;p
<babcia_stefa> taki sam dobry jak kazdy inny
<tuzim> lub 33 1/3 rpm
<gjm> do czasu <:
<drathir> tuzim: 9mm ;p
<tuzim> ale mozesz robic overclocking do 78
<babcia_stefa> 9mm sux
<drathir> gjm: jaka temp masz dysku?
<babcia_stefa> .45 acp
<tuzim> 9mm ma lepiej obala.
<tuzim> 9x18
<tuzim> niz .45 acp
<Voldenet> drathir: tak, one mają 5400, ale wiesz
<tuzim> 19*
<Voldenet> różnica jest widoczna tylko jak ładuje Ci się coś co ma więcej niż 20 megabajtów
<Voldenet> a do desktopa mam black
<Voldenet> zresztą w laptopie nawet pożądane jest, żeby dyski mało żarły prądu
<babcia_stefa> tuzim: po czym wnioskujesz?
<gjm> drathir: ~48 st.
<gjm> trzymam na kocu
<tuzim> babcia_stefa: kiedys czytalem wiarygodne badania balistyczne
<babcia_stefa> szczerze mowiac to jakies guwno straszne
<babcia_stefa> naboj o mniejszym kalibrze i energii i ma miec lepsza moc obalajaca?
<tuzim> ;)
<drathir> Voldenet: a to on 20 cachea ma? sporo...
<tuzim> nie wziales/as pod uwage wielu czynnikow takich jak profil pocisku
<Voldenet> drathir: ha, ha
<gjm> babcia_stefa i tuzim: nie macie innych tematów?
<Voldenet> chodzi o to, że różnica między 300ms a 400ms jest wielka tylko dla dużych serii plików
<Voldenet> albo dużych plików
<babcia_stefa> gjm: a ten jest zly?
<drathir> gjm: jak na lapka to nie jakos wysoko na stacjonarke to sporo by bylo...
<tuzim> gjm: uwlacza Ci temat balistyki pociskow?
<Voldenet> poza tym, dysk jest jednak lepszy niż płyty
<Voldenet> bo dostęp można uzyskać zawsze
<Voldenet> nawet jak to rzadko używane dane
<gjm> nie, ale ma mało wspólnego z ogólną tematyką kanału
<Voldenet> no, w sumie też lepszy przez to niż taśmy
<gjm> drathir: wiem, ale S.M.A.R.T. nie wygląda na zadowolony
<babcia_stefa> no wlasnie biore, i mimo wszystko para jest bardziej smukly co przeklada sie na lepsza penetracje
<babcia_stefa> no chyba, ze sie myle
<tuzim> wychodzi troche inaczej
 * dweller swój storydż ma na seagate pipeline hd 5900rpm 1tb
<tuzim> .45 jest szybszy, dlatego lepiej penetruje
<tuzim> ale nie obala.
<babcia_stefa> no wybacz, ale sie mylisz
<tuzim> zalezy jeszcze jaki typ wezmiesz pod uwage
<tuzim> fmj czy hollowpoint
<gjm> zaraz was inaczej spenetruję
<babcia_stefa> bez znaczenia
<drathir> gjm: o ile bad sektorami nie zaczyna pluc i nie chodzi jak ruski czolg to moze odpukac sie nie "zatrze"...
<babcia_stefa> .45 jest wolniejszy
<tuzim> hm, wydawalo mi sie ze jest szybszy
<tuzim> + do tego jeszcze dochodzi typ uzytej broni:)
<karoles> hm
<karoles> o
<babcia_stefa> no akurat bron ma raczej sredni wplyw na wlasciwosci penetracyjne
<babcia_stefa> tudziez obalajace
<tuzim> czy ja wiem... ma wplyw na m/s opuszczanego pocisku
<tuzim> wiec jakies znaczenie ma
<babcia_stefa> testowo lufy maja bodajze 5 in
<babcia_stefa> co jest w sumie srednim rozmiarem
<babcia_stefa> odchylki od tego sa raczej male
<tuzim> + rozny rodzaj pocisku ma rozna predkosc wylotowa
<tuzim> nawet te same pociski roznych producentow znacznie sie roznia ;)
<tuzim> babcia_stefa: bruzdy + typ zamka tez sporo daja
<Damn3d> Ale ktos mnie nieudolnie zbanowal
<tuzim> dwa razy :)
<tuzim> a nawet 3
<Damn3d> nie
<Damn3d> 4
<Damn3d> [21:54] * gjm sets mode: -b Dam3d!*@*
<Damn3d> tj
<Damn3d> 23
<Damn3d> chcialem edytowac godzine bo jestem w UK
<Damn3d> Ale w Polsce jest chyba czas do przodu a nie do tylu
<Damn3d> ;p
<babcia_stefa> ale nie mowie, ze wszystkie pociski sa takie same
<gjm> dobra, literówkę walnąłem
<Damn3d> tj nie
<Damn3d> 00:16
<Damn3d> tak wlasciwie
<babcia_stefa> ale watpie, zeby to zmienialo ich wlasciwosci o wiecej niz 10%
<tuzim> hmm... wazne ze wahania roznych pociskow od roznych producentow moga wynosic +-100m/s
<babcia_stefa> rozumiem, ze chodzi o ten sam typ?
<tuzim> z zasady oba pociski sa podobne, roznica w kal. nie jest spora, w predkosci juz znacznie
<tuzim> tak, o ten sam typ
<tuzim> przykladowo 9mm jhp
<babcia_stefa> co nie zmienia faktu, ze wiekszy kaliber=lepsze obalanie
<tuzim> z cala pewnoscia wiem ze wszystkie 9mm z jakimi mialem stycznosc nie sa w stanie przebic helmu z kevlaru
<tuzim> typu fritz
<babcia_stefa> np mnie sie lepiej pije 0.7 niz 0.5
<tuzim> ale 5.7 juz robi to z latwoscia ;)
<babcia_stefa> no ok, ale to zalezy od tego jaki efekt chcesz uzyskac i czy cel jest opancerzony
<tuzim> babcia_stefa: jak uzasadnisz ze wiekszosc policjantow uzywa 9mm a nie .45?
<tuzim> tam liczy sie sila obalajaca.
<tuzim> tzn. dla policjanta
<babcia_stefa> oczywiste jest, ze material sie latwiej przebija szpilka niz mlotkiem
<tuzim> i ew. jak najmniejsze obrazenia dla ofiary
<tuzim> babcia_stefa: nie latwiej, tylko trzeba uzyc do tego mniej sily
<babcia_stefa> no czyli latwiej
<tuzim> no nie wiem.
<tuzim> .22 lr a 9mm para fmj?
<tuzim> ale to amunicja sportowa
<tuzim> dalem to tylko tak dla porownania
<tuzim> ciezko tez porownac .22 pistoletowa od fn o ktorej juz mowilem
<babcia_stefa> ok, ty mowisz o policjantach
<tuzim> a o kim mam mowic?
<babcia_stefa> a ja sie spytam dlaczego w takim razie fbi po strzelaninie w miami stwierdzilo, ze para ma za slabe obalanie
<tuzim> bo to stary typ amunicji, tak samo jak 0.45
<babcia_stefa> i przerzucili sie na 10mm
<tuzim> i.
<tuzim> zauwaz ze 10mm ma mniejszy kaliber niz 0.45
<babcia_stefa> zauwazam
<tuzim> poza tym, im wiekszy kal. tym wieksza ilosc wad
<tuzim> taki .50 ae pistoletowy ma wieksza moc obalajaca niz 10mm
<tuzim> a czemu go nie uzyli? poniewaz ma tez swoje wady, takie jak: odrzut, wielkosc, a co za tym idzie pojemnosc magazynka, ciezar broni i koszt
<tuzim> wszystko musi byc skompensowane ;)
<babcia_stefa> yup, ale nie mow, ze para lepiej obala
<gjm> kończycie temat czy mam wam pomóc?
<babcia_stefa> jaki butthurt…
<babcia_stefa> dobra, ide spac bo sie do gimbazy spoznie
<gjm> problem?
<tuzim> juz koncze, babcia_stefa i tak bede dalej twierdzic ze 9 para>.45 acp
<dweller> .50 bgm <3
<dweller> bmg*
<gjm> ostrzegam
<gjm> <;
<gjm> ech, nadwrażliwy jestem
<tuzim> stary, ale sie pieklisz ;) i tak nikt nie gado o sprawach powiazanych z ubuntu :)
<drathir> hrhr z "grubej berty zaraz salwa pojdzie" ;p
<tuzim> z armaty
<tuzim> dżeka sparoła :)
<gjm> siostra złośnica zmieniła mi hasło do sieci, szkoda że zapomniała o tym że mogę się wpiąć kablem
<gjm> fajne hasło ustawiła, 'slontrabaskacze'
<Damn3d> niebezpieczne
<Damn3d> ja mam pana tadeusza na haslo ustawionego
<Damn3d> tylko spacje wywalilem
<gjm> ambitne
<karoles> Damn3d: którą księge?
<kklimonda> pewnie jak wszyscy "litwo, ojczyzno moja" ;)
<tuzim> lub ta fredry.
<gjm> dobra, trzeba iść spać
<gjm> dobranoc
<Damn3d> karoles całość
<Damn3d> nawet ze spisem treści
<m477> re
<drathir> gjm: kolorowych... a haslo zycze powodzenia zeby ktos zgadl hrhr
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-24
<gjm> co tak mało rejoinów? <;
<Wizard> cześć
<m477> ;/
<DaZ> \o
<m477> nogi mnie bola ;/
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<bastetmilo> O. meet.js jest 7 maja.
<cojack> o/
<cojack> \o
<cojack> \o/
<bastetmilo> czas odpocząć od sklepu, zabrać się za WP :)
<Wizard> WP?
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> to jest ten portal z plotkami?
<bastetmilo> ahahaha.
<bastetmilo> Nie.
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> Nasz praktykantka to albo jest dzika, albo się mnie wstydzi/boi. Cześć Wizard
<Wizard> a ma powody?
<bastetmilo> Chyba nie
<cojack> smierc
<bastetmilo> ze 3 razy może z nią rozmawiałam i tylko raz tak sam na sam.
<cojack> bastetmilo: zawstydzasz ja swoim skillem
<cojack> Wizard: \o/
<Wizard> cojack, szanuj polski język
<bastetmilo> cojack: ale ona jest accountem, nie siedzi na "produkcji"
<Wizard> bastetmilo, ty też
<Wizard> jest accountem
<bastetmilo> akoncicą?
<cojack> Wizard: Ty se spojrz na swoj nick, hipokryto
<Wizard> pff
<bastetmilo> opiekunem klienta?
<Wizard> cojack, znów robisz osobiste wyciceczki
<cojack> nie robie
<Wizard> robisz
<cojack> po prostu sie odp sie
<cojack> i bedzie kul
<Wizard> to nie jest hipokryzja, mój pseudonim wziął się skądśtam, nieważne skąd
<bastetmilo> Wizard of Oz :>
<cojack> posluchaj sobie miodka o zaporzyczeniach
<cojack> i powaznie daruj sobie
<Wizard> a ty kup sobie słownik :]
<cojack> oO
<cojack> to sie pisze przez z ? :D
<bastetmilo> Ale tak serio. Wizard - jak mnie się ktoś zapyta co robie w pracy, to już nie moge powiedzieć że jestem (front-end) web developerem?
<Wizard> możesz, ale ja nie akceptuję takiej odpowiedzi
<cojack> nie, musisz powiedziec ze jestes projektantem wizerunku zewnetrznego strony internetowej
<cojack> \o/
<Wizard> pleonazm
<Wizard> wizerunek zewnętrzny
<bastetmilo> ale ja nie jestem żadnym projektantem.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: więc jaka jest prawidłowa odpowiedź?
<bastetmilo> (naucze się w końcu tego JS i będę mogła dumnie powiedzieć "programistka" i Wizard nie będzie się krzywił :>>)
<cojack> co najwyzej skrypciarka :D
<cojack> tam w js nie ma sie czego uczyc
<cojack> tam sa tylko funkcje, zmienne i obiekty
<cojack> amen
<bastetmilo> skryptowy, ale nadal język programowania.
<bastetmilo> cojack: bardzo fajnie, że Ty jesteś taki zdolny i uważasz, że JS jest super łatwy i w ogóle. Gratulacje.
<cojack> no i czemu mi docinasz?
<Wizard> cojack, jesteś irytujący :)
<bastetmilo> bo Ty mi wcale, że nie dociełeś (dociąłeś?)
<cojack> ja zamiast pl znakow widze ? takze ni h nie rozumiem :D
<bastetmilo> że niby ja krzaczę?
<cojack> nie, ja nie mam recode
<tajwanuser> cze
<cojack> bylo tak fajnie
<cojack> moglem sobie gui potworzyc
<cojack> interakcje
<cojack> animacje
<cojack> a teraz przyszlo pisac backend
<cojack> ;<
<tajwanuser> :>
<tajwanuser> no i polamalem fotel
<tajwanuser> kutwa
<cojack> ;D
<DaZ> e tam
<bastetmilo> Po drugiej stronie ulicy jest myjnia samochodowa, patrze sobie teraz przez okno, a chłopaki z tej myjni grilla robią.
<tajwanuser> az sie morda cieszy na sama mysl:D
<karoles> cojack: co piszesz?
<bastetmilo> no ja nie wiem. Tuż obok jest wjazd na parking, więc co chwila mijają ich grilla samochody...
 * cojack slucha bujko - po to robie : ona mnie lamie
<karoles> bastetmilo: po prostu zapętlili
<karoles> wychodzi jest czysty, przejezdza, brudzi sie
<karoles> i mają nieskonczona prace
<cojack> karoles: edytor szablonow dla edytora map do naszej gry
<cojack> huh
<cojack> jak kolwiek to brzmi
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: ale na grilla bys poszla?:P
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: nope
<tajwanuser> ;>
<karoles> cojack: brzmi strasznie
<m477> kiedy to durne ubuntu wychodzi
<karoles> nigdyy!
<bastetmilo> m477: niby 27 ma być
<m477> dzieki
<cojack> ma ktos unity na desktopie?
<cojack> moglby ktos zrobic screenshot jak to wyglada?
<bastetmilo> moment
<bastetmilo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/152848/Zrzut%20ekranu%202012-04-24%2012%3A02%3A40.png
<DaZ>  młoty i sierpy >:
<dweller> sad DaZ is sad
<bastetmilo> ktoś tutaj wrzucił tę tapetę jakis czas temu, a domyslna mi sie znudziła
<bastetmilo> czy spodziewaliście się bardziej dziewczyńskiej? ;)
<DaZ> to sa takie? :f
<tajwanuser> albo bardziej nerdowskiej:P
<cojack> o ja pierdole co za tapeta oO
<cojack> bastetmilo: powaznie?
<cojack> zreszta, nie mam zamiaru swiata naprawiac
<cojack> ale ui ladnie wyglada
<bastetmilo> cojack: co poważnie?
<bastetmilo> DaZ: o taka http://files.smashingmagazine.com/wallpapers/april-12/images/full/scrap_april__20.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cagovk9> (at files.smashingmagazine.com)
<cojack> bastetmilo: anarchistka?
<bastetmilo> cojack: moja tapeta jest anarchistyczna?
<cojack> bezposrednio nie
<bastetmilo> cojack: a pośrednio?
<cojack> ale jak mozna miec tapete z sierpem i mlotem, upamietniajaca sovietow?
<cojack> dla mnie to jest absurd
<cojack> ludzie ktorzy pierdola ze nie maja zycia w panstwie gowna bo gowno sie robi dla ludzi
<cojack> ale ni huja nie pamietaja ze bylsimy w bloku wschodnim i sovieci nami rzadzili i dalej w huj sbekwo jest u wladzy ktorzy wyjebane maja w lud
<cojack> krew sie we mnie gotuje jak widze te symbole
<DaZ> e tam, symbole to symbole.
<cojack> nie
<DaZ> tak.
<cojack> symbol to ideologia
<DaZ> bo co innego? :f
<DaZ> nie.
<cojack> sierp i mlot powinien zostac zakazany jak i sfastyka
<DaZ> 1) swastyka 2) nie.
<cojack> nazisci sowieci, jedno gowno, siebie warci
<bastetmilo> cojack: strasznie się spinasz. To tylko tapeta.
<cojack> bastetmilo: nie znam Cie, nie wiem czy to tylko tapeta czy Twoje poglady
<bastetmilo> ale się uniosłeś.
<DaZ> bo jesteś podłym lewactwem >:
<bastetmilo> tiaaa.
<bastetmilo> No, ja prosta baba ze wsi jestem, mogę mieć lewackie poglądy nie?
<cojack> wiesz przykro sie czlowiekowi robi na sercu jezeli w jego rodzinie wiele osob zostalo zamordowanych przez nazistow i sovietow a ktos ta ideologie popiera, albo celebruje ich symbole
<bastetmilo> i oczywiście dlatego Ty tak ładnie po polsku mówisz.
<cojack> szczegolnie ze zyjemy w kraju w ktorym to mialo porzadek dzienny
<cojack> to bylo na porzadzku dziennym *
<bastetmilo> Nikt tu nie celebruje symboli.
<bastetmilo> Ale ja w sumie Cię rozumiem.
<bastetmilo> To tak jakbym nie lubiła Franka Sinatry, bo on nienawidził kotów.
<cojack> wiesz co, te porownanie jest nie na miejscu
<tajwanuser> co Wy macie z tymi kotami?
<bastetmilo> no mamy koty.
<tajwanuser> ale skad taka moda ostatnio?
<tajwanuser> wszedzie pelno zdjec "slodziakow", a ja jak zwykle jestem w tyle i nie wiem o co chodzi
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/72485397/snapshot20.png
<DaZ> trollin' tu de maks
<bastetmilo> swoją drogą ciekawyrz rzeczy można się dowiedzieć o swastyce na wiki
<DaZ> rzeczy jak rzeczy.
<m477> dawny znak elektronikow?
<blondyn> witam wie może ktoś jakie podzespoły są najlepsze dla pendriva  ?
<DaZ> lolco?
<blondyn> hey DaZ ^^
<blondyn> DaZ, no bo jest tak otwieram sobie kingstona patrzę a tam thoshiba lol
<DaZ> i? :f
<blondyn> to chciałbym sobie wybrać jakiegoś pendraka optymalnie najlepszego ...
<blondyn> a nie że kingston jest lepszy niż pendrak thoshiba mimo ze to tosamo :D
<DaZ> znajdz najtańszy, sprawdź prędkości
<bastetmilo> Patriot Xporter
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> lol toshiba samsung kosci prawie w kazdym sie znajda... czy to samo nie powiedzialbym moga korzystac z tych samych kosci pamieci ale jakosciowo moga sie roznic...
<drathir> pqi cruzery data travelery w zaleznosci do jakich danych potrzebne ;p jak do jakichs smieci najtanszy z najwieksza pojemnoscia jaki bedzie...
<drathir> co do sd-kow kingstona nie moge miec zadnycz zastrzerzen posiadam kilka dobrych pare lat i dalej zyja...
<drathir> zadnych*
<drathir> zastrzezen* chyba raczej tez
<drathir> ludzie obudzic sie musze ;p
<blondyn> hmm
<blondyn> a może lepiej czytnik kart sd wielkości pendrive ?
<blondyn> ps potrzebuje czytnika na 5 katr mikro sd :D
<drathir> jednoczesnie?
<blondyn> kart* i czemu nie ma takiego ?
<blondyn> drathir, tak jednocześnie
<blondyn> będę se miał dysk sd na pendraku z kilku kart micro sd ....
<drathir> po kiego tyle? z dwoma moze by cos sie znalazlo, ale 5 i tylko sd to watpie... predzej huba i 5 czytnikow pod niego...
<blondyn> ok hub i tak ma zawsze jedną na sd jedną na micro i jedną na inne
<drathir> hub usb
<blondyn> a heh
<hipstersashimi> e tam, łatwiej spiąć zwykłe flaszki imo :f
<blondyn> no tak ale czemu nie robią pendraków z wejściami na większą liczbę microsd ! ?
<bastetmilo> hum. Czemu nie ma nowej wersji audioscroblera na Linuksa, hę? A na maka i winde jest.
<drathir> tylko tutaj znow nie wiem czy pociagnie 5 czytnikow bez zewnetrznego zasilania... i czy z 2.0 nie ucieknie na 1.1...
<blondyn> 30 giga i można sobie jako taki linux mieć w małym opakowaniu
<drathir> blondyn: sdhc 32gb kup bedziesz mial w 1
<blondyn> ~~
<cojack> bastetmilo: do amaroka sa skrypty
<drathir> zapewne im sie nie oplaca czegos takiego robic mozliwe ze drozszy kontroler bylby potrzebny zeby to wszystko przyzwoicie obsluzyc i nie wiem czy zlacze usb by wyrobilo na 5 kartach...
<blondyn> hmm to do 2 podłączyć :D
<blondyn> ale nie bo rakie urządzenia robi się pod shiddołsa i ich genialne oprogramowanie
<blondyn> lol
<bastetmilo> cojack: nie uzywam amaroka, używam tego programu od last.fm
<blondyn> dlaczego ja se nie moge wetknąć pendaraka z extem bo mi nie czyta chyba zgłosze to do komisji UE
<blondyn> co to za dziadostwo przeglądarki ww moge sobie wybrać a systemu plików nie mogę !
<drathir> blondyn: system plikow przewaznie podczas formatowania...
<grek> czesc wie ktos moze czy da sie urstawi dziwek na dwuch wyjsciach na raz ? tzn hdmi + wewnetrzen audio
<grek> caly czas musze przelaczac
<grek> a po prostu chodzi zeby dziek byl na obu
<grek> uzywam kubuntu ale to chyba nie duza roznica bo to w pulse audio ?
<jacekowski> w samej czystej alsie sie dalo
<jacekowski> nie wiem jak to z pa
<jacekowski> pewnie tez sie da
<grek> tez tak podejzewam ale nie widze takiej opcji
<grek> sa do wyboru wyjkscia jedynie
<grek> ok mam
<grek> trzeba dosinstalowac paprefs w nim zrobic jest taki przycisk symulowane urzadzenie z polaczonych wyjsc
<grek> i po tym elegancko mozna ustawic to zjednoczone urzadzenie jako wyjscie  :)
<drathir> grek: dobrze wiedziec na przyszlosc...
<cojack> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52wxGESwQSfeature=youtu.be
<grek> daltego napisalem bo od dluzszego czasu to potrzebowale ale nie moglem sie zebrac zeby na to zobaczyc tzn patrzylem na opcjie i nie bylo wiec olalem a to taki proste
<drathir> co jest bardziej rozwijane alsa czy pulse?
<jacekowski> no i zaczelo sie
<jacekowski> ludzie nie rozrozniaja alsy i pulse
<jacekowski> pulse to nakladka na alse
<jacekowski> rozwiazujaca nieistniejace problemy i dodajaca nowe
<m477> oO
<drathir> jacekowski: to w takim razie po kiego czasem domyslnie sa oba jesli wystarczy sama alsa?
<m477> moze ci co robia linuxy nie wiedza o tym
<jacekowski> drathir: bo pulse mialo rozwiazac niestniejacy problem
<jacekowski> czyli miksowania
<jacekowski> cos co alsa tez potrafi
<m477> czyzby?
<jacekowski> ale jakis idiota wymyslil ze pulse zrobi to lepiej
<sajimon> nie tylko, pulse dokłada tez sterowwanie per aplikacja
<m477> mi alsa sra wyjatkami przy probie mixowania i ludzie mowia aby pa do tego uzywac
<jacekowski> sajimon: alsa tez to potrafi
<jacekowski> sajimon: nie ma niczego poza sieciowym dzwiekiem czego alsa nie potrafi
<drathir> jacekowski: dobrze wiedziec, kolejna rzecz warta zapamietania...
<jacekowski> ale sieciowy dzwiek nie byl w orginalnych zalozeniach pa
<m477> tylko naprawa nie istniejacych problemow
<sajimon> no to nie wiem, nie wierze ze nie było żadnego dobrego powodu
<cojack> jacekowski: pulse to nie nakladka na alse
<drathir> sajimon: moze platna promocja? bo jak nie patrzec im przez wiecej rzeczy dzwiek przechodzi powinien tracic na jakosci oraz niepotrzebne  obciazenie dodatkowe generowac...
<jacekowski> nie mow mi ze to serwer dzwieku
<jacekowski> bo to tylko inna nazwa na nakladke
<cojack> Pulsedio (dawniej Polypdio) - serwer dźwięku dostępny na wielu platformach, często używany w dystrybucjach Linuksa i FreeBSD. Działa również pod kontrolą Microsoft Windows, Mac OS X oraz systemów uniksopodobnych.
<sajimon> juz lepszy ten pulse audio niż stary gnomowy esound nie?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> czysta alsa
<cojack> stworzyli pulse bo alsa to bylo za nisko poziomowy serwer dzwieku
<cojack> to/bo*
<cojack> a nie, dobrze napsialem
<cojack> co nie zmienia faktu ze pulse ssie
<cojack> w kde jest phonon ktory korzysta z gstremera :D
<cojack> takze ja juz nie wiem co z czego korzysta ^^
<cojack> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/Pulseaudio-diagram.svg - tu jest genialnie to narysowane
<cojack> a ktos wie z czego mac korzysta?
<gjm> bry
<psesq> o/
<gjm> tego kota tylko w dupę kopnąć, ponoć mi dzisiaj laptopa zwalił z łóżka
<tajwanuser> za ogon i przez okno;]
<DaZ>  to naucz sie kłaść laptopy
<gjm> niech wie gdzie jego miejsce
<suitch> dobrze ze nie zjadl
<bastetmilo> dobrze, że nie obrzygał
<gjm> no wtedy to bym go
<gjm> nie nakarmił
<shpaq> i/22
<cielak> witam wszystkich :)
<cielak> mam krótkie, i mam nadzieję, nietrudzące pytani
<cielak> czy wie ktoś, gdzie można znaleźć jakieś ujednolicenia w kwestii tłumaczeń terminologii Ubuntu na Polski?
<cielak> interesuje mnie konkretnie, jak po Polsku nazywamy 'Community Council' oraz 'Ubuntu Member'
<suitch> członek ubuntu \o/
<gjm> członek społecznośći Ubuntu jak już coś
<cielak> no tak właśnie się domyślam, choć mam wrażenie, że przez dwuznaczność może to brzmieć obraźliwie... a te terminy są jakoś ujednolicane? tłumaczymy sobie ot tak jak wyjdzie, czy jest jakiś zalecany schemat, którego trzymamy się w obrębie tłumaczeń po całym systemie?
<cielak> są jakiekolwiek wytyczne/referencje do tłumaczenia takich terminów?
<DaZ> nie ma jakiegos projektu tłumaczenia generalnie? :f
<DaZ> gdzie są ogarnięci ludzie w temacie?
<DaZ> bo wiesz, my to tu sobie tak śmieszkujemy i szydzimy z murzynów.
<psesq> i członków
<cojack> cielak: http://kdei18n-pl.sourceforge.net
<cielak> no szukam jakichkolwiek wskazówek by trafić na właściwą terminologię
<cielak> cojack: o, super, mniej więcej coś takiego szukam
<cielak> tylko obawiam się, że wśród tłumaczy KDE nie natrafię na słownictwo związane ze społecznością Ubuntu i typową dla Ubuntu terminologią
<cojack> moze typowo per ubuntu nie
<cojack> ale sa tez terminy dotyczace spolecznosci KDE, poza tym tam siedza purysci pier... takze jak bedziesz do nich zagadywal to badz ostrozny
<DaZ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPolishTranslators? :f
<DaZ> puryści srurysci
<DaZ> jak mi sie zdarzało korzystać z polskiego tłumaczenia to nie widziałem tego puryzmu <:
<cojack> zreszta, przetlumacz jak Ci sie zywnie podoba, i tak nawet jak dobrze przetlumaczysz to sie znajdzie hejter co sie dopierdoli
<cojack> DaZ: nie przekladaja wiedzy na forme
<cojack> ot taka fanaberia
<cielak> DaZ: oo, dzięki - skontaktuję się tam na liście
<cielak> puryści, hejterzy... w ogóle tu wszędzie pełno wszelakich zboczeńców ;/
<bastetmilo> jeszcze tylko 1h...
<qopyt> witam
<qopyt> jak mozna zrobic partycje z instalatorem systemu
<qopyt> i dac dopis do gruba odzyskiwanie sytemu
<DaZ> dunno zrób sobie partycje i wwal iso przez dd
<DaZ> <:
<qopyt> a zeby nie instalowac na nowo systemu tylko powiedzmy zrobic obraz partycji i tylko ja odtworzyc
<qopyt> da sie tak czy wtedy trzeba tym samym programem odtwarzac obraz co sie stworzylo?
<cielak> qopyt: podpowiem, że instalator zawarty jest w pakiecie ubiquity
<cielak> więc chyba starczy, jak postawisz system z doinstalowanym tym właśnie pakietem
<drathir> qopyt: ten sam program, te same partycje, ten sam sprzet najlepiej...
<drathir> w innych przypadkach moze pojsc z niesposziankami po drodze, albo w ogole...
<drathir> qopyt: lepiej uzyj pendraka z 1gb i przez ubuntowy dysk startowy utworz sobie bootowalnego pendraka...
<qopyt> mam 8gb
<qopyt> i chyba tak zrobie
<qopyt> bo w razie jak sie grub sypnie to z pena zawsze zbootoje
<qopyt> a mi zaczyna nawalac dvd a narazie brak funduszy na nowego lapka lub nowy dvd
<drathir> qopyt: tylko wazne teoretycznie ta sama architektura powinna byc...
<drathir> przywracajac gruba...
<drathir> no i plus z takiej 8 mozesz zrobic mobilny system...
<qopyt> wiem ale nie chce z pena mobilnego systemu robic
<qopyt> tylko wrazie szwanku aby moc odzyskac go
<cojack> opQGE;jklGH'LALJGLKHAGsdfjghlkjsdfhglj;sdefh;ykjberervbgyljk235v76lv352
<Voldenet> cojack: o, widzę że pan poznaje perla
<Voldenet> w 35 znaku jest błąd
<Voldenet> tam powinna być wielka litera
<karoles> ; D.
<gjm> zabawne
<drathir> Voldenet: albo kociak sie wygrzewa hrhr
<Szatan> albo kot uczy się perla :D
<mati75> Voldenet: albo vi właczył i próbuje wyłączyć
<karoles> : D
<karoles> btw. nauczyciel w techbazie mi mówił że kiedyś słyszał o uczelni na której na zaliczenie zajęć, nie pamiętam jakich było wyjście z vi
<karoles>  :D
<gjm> pewnie mówił o Hogwarcie
<cojack> oO
<cojack> jak kiedys nie potrafilem wyjsc z vima to zresetowalem kompa
<cojack> pozniej sie nauczylem
<mati75> killall vi
<mati75> najszybciej i najskuteczniej
<cojack> w vi?
<cojack> ;d
<mati75> jak masz 2 terminale/konsole
<mati75> to zawsze podziałać można
<drathir> cojack: a nie lepiej bylo terminal zmienic i zabic?
<cojack> teraz to sie wydaje proste i oczywiste
<drathir> alt ctrl F1 F2
<cojack> a jak widzialem konsole to sie balem ze spale dysk
<drathir> ^^
<drathir> w ogolniaku koles na infie zawsze sie smial z dziewczyn zeby nie baly sie wcisnac guzika od kompa, bo on NIEPOWINIEN wybuchnac... ale teksty mial zawsze swietne...hh
<drathir> cojack: a co do dysku przy formatowaniu w bsd o ile dobrze pamietam to tam trzeba bylo kosmiczne rzeczy wprowadzac nawet nie wiem czy nie z cylindrami wlacznie... przy takich operacjach to i ja bym sie bal ze spale...
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> popsułem oO
<karoles> drathir: dawniej czy teraz też
<karoles> BlessJah: popsułeś, ale prosze pisz bez PL znaków
<BlessJah> wlasnie sie zastanawiam jak
<BlessJah> *jak popsulem
<drathir> karoles: nie no spalic dysku spod systemu to latwe do wykonania raczej by nie bylo, ale zeby wszystko poprawnie wypelnic potrzebna by byla dodatkowa lektura...
<karoles> BlessJah: /set ter-chareset?
<karoles> term*
<karoles>  /set term_charset
<karoles> o
<karoles> BlessJah: i do profile czy tam .bashrc
<karoles> a jak na screenie to irssi odlapalsz z -U
<BlessJah> spokojnie, dam rade
<BlessJah> ale dzieki
<karoles> http://www.nopaste.pl/1bnl a to do .profiles
<babcia_stefa> siemano
<babcia_stefa> wlasnie instaluje ubunciaka i mam pytanie, unity/gnome?
<m477> kde
<kacor> czesc gowniaki
<kacor> zepsul mi sie kde
<kacor> co poczac?
<cielak> babcia_stefa: każdy powie Ci co innego
<cielak> kwestia gustu, każdy woli swoje, i każdy wie najlepiej co jest fajniejsze, mając na to miliard argumentów
<kacor> co zrobicz ze zepsutym kde?
<babcia_stefa> no wiec wlasnie chce poznac opinie ubuntu-elity
<otre> czesc
<m477> zabij sie
<kacor> jak mam sie zalogowacz to wyskakuje mi ze lock costam costam tmp costam
<cielak> niestety - opinia i tak zawsze opiera się na guście
<kacor> na kupie
<kacor> z dupy
<kacor> lepsze jest kde
<kacor> ale mi sie akurat popsulo
<Szatan> babcia_stefa: O.o
<cielak> najlepiej tak na prawdę spróbować tego i tego i wybrać samemu, ale na to szkoda czasu
<BlessJah> gjm: czyńyn powinnosc
<Szatan> babcia_stefa: cinnamon :P
<kretu> BlessJah: czyń kodowanie
<faustviii> o, to nie tutaj zaparkowalem swoj samochod
<babcia_stefa> xD
<cielak> babcia_stefa: bo jak prosisz o porady nt gnome/unity/kde/cokolwiek, to skończy się na wielkiej kłótni fanów jednego i drugiego
<babcia_stefa> no ale sie chcialem dowiedziec co i jak wyglada
<kretu> a i tak wszystko to wolne jest
<Szatan> faustviii: marki opel? ;d
<faustviii> Szatan, opel combo
<faustviii> 1,6
<faustviii> tdi
<kacor> 1,7
<faustviii> 1,6
<kacor> 1,7 m a comco
<kacor> combo
<babcia_stefa> faustviii: nie odchodz od tematu ubuntu, bo tu banuja za to
<faustviii> kacor, kim ty jestes zeby wiedziec ile pojemnosci ma moj samochod?
<Szatan> ^^ jestem tylko Szatanem :P
<kacor> bogiem
<faustviii> babcia_stefa, slyszalem ze kde jest lepsze od gnome
<kacor> nawet bill gates tak twierdzi
<kacor> znaczy linus torwalds
<cielak> babcia_stefa: w praktyce i jedno i drugie jest wypasione na maksa, jedno i drugie ma swoje wady, więc nie ma co liczyć na rozsądne opinie ;)
<kacor> linus twierdzi ze kde jest lepsze
<kacor> i chuj
<cielak> a shuttleworth że unity ;P
<faustviii> dokładnie
<babcia_stefa> no to bym chcial uslyszec te wady i zalety wlasnie
<faustviii> a legia prowadzi 2:0
<babcia_stefa> bo jestem kompletnie zielony w to
<kacor> ale linus ma prawo pierwszy wwyrazac opinie
<babcia_stefa> do tej pory flux mocno
<faustviii> jest tu ktoś z warszawy?
<faustviii> bo kopałbym.
<cielak> jak jesteś kompletnie zielony, to zalecam skorzystać z defaulta, tj unity, które stawia się na ubuntu domyślnie, a jak cokolwiek się nie będzie podobać, to wróć tu i postaw pytanie ponownie ;P
<Szatan> faustviii: po nerach?
<faustviii> Szatan, po głowie
<faustviii> w glanach
<babcia_stefa> ja nie mam czasu tak sobie stawiac systemu i kompilowac jajka pinc razy na dzien
<cielak> babcia_stefa: no, to masz szczeście że nie trwają właśnie lata 90te
<Szatan> babcia_stefa: Damian? xD
<babcia_stefa> zbyszek
<babcia_stefa> znalazlem sie
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=125&t=157813
<sysek> co to ma byc
<sysek> ja sie pytam
<sysek> :/
<kacor> gówno
<sysek> masz uprawnienia żeby brzydko mówic ?
<sysek> nie
<kacor> to po co pytasz skorowiesz lepiej?
<sysek> bo moze ktos bardziej inteligentniejsz niz Ty da lepsza odpowiedz
<babcia_stefa> a to do tego trzeba miec uprawnienia?
<sysek> niz zwykle "gowno"
<babcia_stefa> paszport polsatu wystarcza?
<kretu> babcia_stefa: trza być znajomym piaska
<babcia_stefa> paska to znam
<babcia_stefa> ale piaska?
<kretu> taki pop idol z lat dziewięćdziesiątych
<kretu> z chojnackim niejakim popełnił pare piosenek, które potem w radio grali
<babcia_stefa> chojnacki to tez nie
<karoles> babcia_stefa: pasek to ten poeta
<babcia_stefa> chojnicki tak
<karoles> Jan chryzostam pasek
<babcia_stefa> w klanie gra
<babcia_stefa> karoles: nie poeta
<babcia_stefa> w spodniach sie nosi
<karoles> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Chryzostom_Pasek
<kretu> sysek: a co do "piekności" mowy, to "gówno" o wiele lepiej wygląda, niż "bardziej inteligentniejszy"
<sysek> no okej
<sysek> niech Ci bedzie
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<karoles> : d.
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mamy problem z locales?
<BlessJah> czy to magia ubuntu?
<kacor> tak ubuntu z kde
<BlessJah> ty milcz
<kacor> a ty ssij
<Szatan> BlessJah: gnome terminal używasz?
<babcia_stefa> gentoo terminal
<kacor> Bukuria: chcesz popaczec na moje jaja>?
<Bukuria> kacor: chcesz pochwalić się swoimi jądrami?
<BlessJah> tak
<kacor> tak
<Bukuria> to poka
<kacor> w8
<babcia_stefa> poszedl po lupe
<kacor>  http://goo.gl/5Fjzk
<cielak> rzadko bywam na tym kanale, ale zawsze jak jestem, to się kompletnie załamuję
<otre> efekt rzucania pereł przed wieprze
<otre> linux powinien byc elitarny
<Bukuria> otre: :D
<kacor> ale mi siwe chce srac
<BlessJah> gjm, gjm
<BlessJah> gdzie jestes
<ToMo> to po co powstają dtstrybucje dla ludu?
<kacor> po to zeby powstawali nowi haxorzy
<Bukuria> i przez to,że powstają linux przestaje być elitarny i teraz każdy moze sobie mieć i się chwalić,ze ma
<ToMo> a może jest lepszy i tańszy niż windows
<kretu> ToMo: skoro tak, to czemu giganci nie wydaja softu nań?
<kacor> bo sie nei oplaca
<kretu> widać nie jest lepszy
<ToMo> firefox (phoenix) czy google też zaczynali od zera
<Bukuria> ale trochę szybciej im poszło wybicie się
<karoles> otre: elitarny ; D?
<kretu> ToMo: sugerujesz, że linuks pomimo dwudziestoletniej histori cały czas zaczyna?
<ToMo> pamiętam google jako domyślną wyszukiwarkę w operze 5, nikt o niej nie słyszał wtedy, za to wszyscy używali altavisty i excite
<ToMo> nie, ale zbliżył się do ludu tak, że dziadki już mogą jego używać
<kretu> i nagle na kursach komputerowych dla emerytów zacznie być wykładane ubuntu i libre office?
<kretu> albo men zmieni program nauczania w szkołach
<kretu> i wszyscy beda żyli długo i szczęśliwie..
<ToMo> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/if-my-mother-in-law-can-use-ubuntu-linux-anyone-can/10802
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dx2suuj> (at www.zdnet.com)
<Szatan> eh, jak linux na biurkachh przekroczy 16% to ja przesiadam się na FreeBSD
<Szatan> *biurkach
<kretu> Szatan: freebsd już nie jest takie elitarne
<Szatan> kretu: solaris? ;x
<kretu> Szatan: oldskul
<sauevaem> onie nie wiedzą
<sauevaem> ze ubuntu to taki windows dla biednych
<kretu> Szatan: będziesz hipsterem
<sauevaem> ale lepiej kompilujcie juz jadra gentoo
<sauevaem> jak chcecie byc elitarni
<Szatan> kretu: i tak wyglądam jak hipster :P
<kretu> a to jeszcze zyje?
<Szatan> sauevaem: mam gentoo i kompiluję wszystko
<Szatan> kretu: tak, ja używam
<sauevaem> Szatan, osiagnales stan nirvany instalujac ze zrodla?
<ToMo> ja myślę, że ten system uczy myśleć, a nie bezmyślnie używać
<sauevaem> Szatan, twój kuc urósł dłuższy? wyskoczyły ci nowe pryszcze? przytyłeś?
<Szatan> sauevaem: eh, jak masz na dzień dobry skompilowany base system tylko jądro skompilować i poustawiać i działa
<kretu> ToMo: chyba nie mówisz o ubuntu?
<sauevaem> jakie są jeszcze plusy używania gentoo
<Szatan> sauevaem: tylko skompilować wm jakiś
<sauevaem> Szatan, wiem, miałem przez pewien czas
<Szatan> sauevaem: że decydujesz np. audacious czy ma być z pulse czy nie
<ToMo> ubuntu to taki linux dla ludu, każdy musi od czegoś zacząć
<sauevaem> ubuntu to taki linux na komputer osobisty
<Szatan> ToMo: wg. mnie to debian/fedora
<sauevaem> to najlepszy linux do domowego zastosowania
<sauevaem> nie zainstalował bym go na serwerze
<sauevaem> chociaż kiedyś miałem VPS z ubuntu server
<sauevaem> i w sumie nic złego się nie działo ale stawiałem tam tylko jakieś serwery głupich gierek więc wyjebane
<ToMo> debian chyba nie jest zbyt stabilny, szczególnie przy update'ach, a fedora może odrzucać niektórych tym domyślnym gnomem 3-ką
<drathir> e tam server nie server roznica w programach... jak ma stac to bedzie stalo na desktop i server... ale maly sens stawiania ubu pod serwer, debian lepszy w aktualizacji na serwery... swoja droga ciekawe podejscie do klienta ;p
<sauevaem> ubuntu może odrzucać domyślnym unity
<sauevaem> ale w sumie lubię to gui
<sauevaem> niech naprawią jeszcze to chowanie paska i jestem w domu
 * drathir twierdzi ze unity to byle co i zdania szybko nie zmieni raczej...
<Szatan> ktoś ma 12.04?
<sauevaem> ja mam
<Szatan> sauevaem: unity czy gnome siedzi?
<m477> unity
<sauevaem> Szatan, jak byś czytał wypowiedź przed chwilą to byś wiedział
<sauevaem> Szatan, unity
 * drathir wierny gnome 2
 * sauevaem hipster z unity
 * Szatan wierny cinnamon
<Szatan> drathir: a co po tym? mate?
<sauevaem> przychodze na uczelnie
<sauevaem> tam każdy popierdala ze swoim gentoo albo konsolową instalacją
<sauevaem> ja otwieram moje unity
<sauevaem> a im kuce dęba stają
<sauevaem> i plują mi na ekran
<sauevaem> mogę obserwować przynajmniej jak się pienią
<bastetmilo> re
<bastetmilo> I jak zawsze. Jak potrzeba opa to go nie ma.
<kretu> za mało opów
<kretu> ;-]
<bastetmilo> poczekam aż wróci Czarodziej :>
<kretu> czarownik, czarownik popsuć mi się irce
<kretu> ;-]
<Szatan> totalizator: !losuj 6 liczb
<kretu> Szatan: popsuty jakiś
<drathir> Szatan: prawdopodobnie zostanie konsola lub cos xfce stylowego...
<drathir> bastetmilo: zaraz nie ma sie chowaja jedynie hrhr
<drathir> bastetmilo: z niespodzianka przywitasz...
<bastetmilo> drathir: co?
<drathir> bastetmilo: magika...
<tajwanuser> je*any netbeans... uzywal ktos z javascriptem?
<KiFka> czesc
<bastetmilo> hej KiFka
<KiFka> bastetmilo, siedzisz tak cichi ze przyszlam zobaczyc gdzie rozrabiasz :D
<bastetmilo> Pita wyepłniłam
<AlexQ> Hej. Zapuściłem komendę mv na b. dużej ilości plików, ale pliki się nie usuwają ze swojego źródła po przekopiowaniu. Co może być powodem? Prawa do modyfikacji chyba są. Jest mv -v, także widzę wszystko, co robi, i nie zgłasza żadnych błędów.
<AlexQ> mv usuwa na bieżąco, czy dopiero po zakończeniu jakiejś swojej listy?
<KiFka> man?
<AlexQ> no dobra, chyba na bieżąco, bo nie buduje żadnej listy
<cielak> AlexQ: może być i tak i tak, to zależne od m.i. charakterystyki systemu plików i dokładnej implementacji kopiowania
<AlexQ> KiFka: Myślisz, że man jest aż tak szczegółowy?
<KiFka> -v, --verbose
<KiFka> 	      explain what is being done
<KiFka> z mojej znajomosci angielskiego
<AlexQ> gadatliuwy
<KiFka> being ….
<AlexQ> KiFka: No, chciałem, żeby był gadatliwy i dlatego użyłem tej opcji. Jaki ma to związek z moim pytaniem?
<cielak> i może być tak, że jak robi mv na grupie, to najpierw kopiuje dane, a potem dopiero poustawia jakieś flagi do systemu plików, prez co przenoszone pliki znikną z oryginalnego położenia
<cielak> KiFka: to tylko wyświetli co właśnie kopiuje, a nie jak dokładnie się dogaduje z systemem plików, bo to realizowane jest na poziomie kernela, a nie programu mv
<AlexQ> to leci z NTFS na NFS
<AlexQ> może dlatego nie usuwa po kolei, bo dałem mv Katalog/ a nie wszedłem do katalogu i wpisałem mv *
<cielak> AlexQ: to nie powinno mieć znaczenia
<cielak> na Twoim miejscu bym się nie przejmował na razie, zmartw się dopiero jak nie znikną po zakończeniu operacji
<inzaghi89> no pewno tak
<cielak> nie wiem dokładnie ani jak działają NTFS ani jak zaimplementowany jest mv itd. ale wydaje mi się, że to że nie znikają od razu to niekoniecznie jest problemem
<inzaghi89> przenoszenie tak wygląda w windowsie (pewnie ntfsie), że kopiuje, a po przekopiowaniu usuwa
<AlexQ> inzaghi89: Ale Windows też na początku tworzy listę plików, a mv nie.
<inzaghi89> czyli jakbyś dał mv katalog/* gdzie/ to znikałyby pliki jeden po drugim
<cielak> a niektóre systemy plików mają tak, że np. jak przenosisz w obrębie danej partycji, to dane w ogóle nie są przepisywane skądś gdzieś, tylko zmieniane są jakieś ich metadane
<inzaghi89> umm, może...
<AlexQ> cielak: Chyba wszystkie normalne xD
<inzaghi89> ta
<AlexQ> cielak: To się nazywa tablica alokacji
<cielak> ale AlexQ kopiujesz z partycji na inną, czy w tej samej?
<AlexQ> cielak: Jak po NFSie, to chyba na inną, nie xD?
<cielak> ach, ślepym
<drathir> mv raczej powinien usunac po prawidlowo wykonanej operacji...
<AlexQ> Dobra, nie ważne, i tak wiem, co mu kazałem kopiować, błędów nie ma, nie zawiesił się, usunę wszystko
<AlexQ> inne pytanie: jak z konsoli policzyć rozmiar katalogu?
<AlexQ> Czytałem mana do ls, ale się nie da
<cielak> drathir może mieć rację
<AlexQ> df jest do systemów plików
<cielak> du?
<kretu> du -hs
<drathir> ls -all
<karoles> du -hast
<drathir>   ;p
<AlexQ> hast, pięknie
<AlexQ> ls -all chyba nie
<AlexQ> w ogóle to dwa argumenty l, a nie jeden argument all xD --all chyba wg. posixowego czy jakiegoś tam standardu
<AlexQ> Mam nadzieję, że zapamiętam to du ;)
<Ka3> witam
<TheNumb> AlexQ: du -sh .
<cielak> AlexQ: du = Disk Usage
<TheNumb> zapamiętaj ;d
<cielak> a flagi są w manualu xd
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: hej
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: haj!
<tajwanuser> fajnie... facet chce zebym mu zrobil skrypt na wzor google analytics ...
<tajwanuser> :D
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: użyj GA.
<tajwanuser> no wlasnie myslalem o tym
<tajwanuser> tylko nie wiem czy facetowi bedzie to pasowac;]
<tajwanuser> no ale wykonanie takiego skryptu to pewnie robota na kilka osob najlepiej
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: a dużo płaci?
<tajwanuser> mam powiedziec cene
<tajwanuser> swoja
<TheNumb> tajwanuser: 25k k pln na start
<TheNumb> + 75pln/h
<TheNumb> ;D
<bastetmilo> no. Za napisanie GA od nowa... minimium kilkanaście tysięcy
<TheNumb> babcia_stefa: ta babcia stefa z internetów?
<tajwanuser> no wlasnie
<tajwanuser> i duuuza odpowiedzialnosc
<tajwanuser> ale kurcze... machnac takie GA i miec w portfolio
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> facet nie ma w ogole pojecia
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: ale Ty nie masz klientów z takim budżetem :>
<bastetmilo> (na razie)
<tajwanuser> no jakbym machal GA to bym mial
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> ale co Ty...
<tajwanuser> kurcze
<tajwanuser> mam dla niego jeszcze panel do hostingu www
<tajwanuser> i cos na wzor adsense
<bastetmilo> no... a ja musze z zadowoleniem przyznać, że moi klienci teraz dają jedno zero więcej :)
<tajwanuser> to jak to z Toba jest? przeciez gnijesz na etacie obecnie:>
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: oczywiście, ze gnije
<bastetmilo> mówie moi/firmowi klienci
<tajwanuser> znaczy... etat na pewno ma swoje plusy
<tajwanuser> ;]
<bastetmilo> oczywiście. Wypłate na czas na ten przykład.
<tajwanuser> no nie o tym myslalem
<tajwanuser> raczej o tym, ze nie trzeba sie uzerac z klientami:P
<tajwanuser> pewnie od szefa masz lepsze instrukcje:P
<tajwanuser> dobra
<tajwanuser> dzieki za odp.
<tajwanuser> ide porobic cos konstruktywnego
<bastetmilo> tak... nie mam kontaktu z klientami :)
<bastetmilo> a mój szef jest strasznym perfekcjonistą
<gjm> re
<drathir> tajwanuser: ga ma swoje api?
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: a tak z ciekawosci - jak robisz zlecnie to sobie wypisujesz zadania do wykonania na kartce? czy cos podobnego?:P
<tajwanuser> drathir: trzeba by sie zorientowac, ale raczej tego nie bralem pod uwage, bo klient chce nowy skrypt, a nie GA
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: w pracy mamy insightly do zarzadzania projektami. A w domu - mam własny sposób realizacji. Zawsze te same punkty w tej samej kolejności. Rozpisuje czasem na kartce zestaw szablonów, gdzie wpisy dac, gdzie własne typy postów itd itp. Czasem rozrysowuje na kartce układ bloków na stronie.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jakie?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: u mnie dziala
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: mhm, no to podobnie sobie to organizuje
<bastetmilo> bez planu wszystko zajmuje znacznie wiecej czasu
<BlessJah> ?ód?
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> widz? znaki zapytania, a wy u mnie?
<bastetmilo> widzimy
<drathir> BlessJah: czego uzywasz?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mia?em przez moment cannot set locale default: nosuch file
<BlessJah> i reszta by?a pó? polskie, pó? brytyjskie
<gjm> na 'ł' krzaczysz
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Voldenet> a zażółć
<BlessJah> no
<BlessJah> gęślą jaźń
<Voldenet> ładnie
<gjm> ślicznie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: pada u Ciebie?
<bastetmilo> hum. Dobranoc w takim razie.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: krzaczysz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jakie masz locale?
<KiFka> dobranoc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w tej chwili defaultowe
<BlessJah> "en_GB.UTF-8"
<jacekowski> powinno dzialac
<BlessJah> wtedy było pół defaultowych, a pół chyba odziedziczonych po ubuntowym terminalu pl_PL
<BlessJah> teraz juz dziala
<Voldenet> w ogóle ciekawe dlaczego gdziekolwiek utf-8 nie jest używane domyślnie
<emerte> czesc
<Voldenet> najbardziej zresztą irytuje, że np. awk nie potrafi utf-8
<Voldenet> length zwraca ilość oktetów, a nie znaków
<Voldenet> i trzeba wszystko pisać w perlu (który, swoją drogą, też nie ma utf-8 domyślnie)
<Ozil> eloszka
<m477> ;/
<qermit> siema
<m477> sie ma albo sie nie ma
<gjm> sie nie ma się
<denysonique> Co polecacie na bota?
<Voldenet> 'bota'?
<Voldenet> bota do czego
<m477> ;o
<Voldenet> na bota dobre są army
<Voldenet> ja mam jednego do robienia herbaty
<Voldenet> soft kradziony od Hondy
<Voldenet> nie pytajcie jak działa, bo nie wiem
<m477> na pewno o to chodzilo
<gjm> dobranoc
<m477> nie
<Voldenet> ciekawe o co mu chodziło
<dKc-> jest tu jakiś znawca pythona?
<Voldenet> 'znawca pythonów', powiadasz
<Voldenet> dużo ludzi zna pythona, pytaj
<Voldenet> skryptówki są dla dzieci
<dKc> Voldenet, jakiego IDE do pajtona używasz?
<Voldenet> co
<Voldenet> ide do języka skryptowego
<Voldenet> ?!
<Voldenet> może jeszcze do perla chcesz ide
<Voldenet> chociaż w sumie... to może być fajna rzecz
<dKc> python ma klasy i funkcje
<dKc> więc czemu nie uzywac do tego IDE
<dKc> Voldenet, vim czy emacs?
<Voldenet> emacs, zdecydowanie
<Voldenet> vima nie cierpię od zawsze
<Voldenet> to już wolę nano
<Voldenet> albo ee
<dKc> okay
<Voldenet> chociaż ja tam jestem fanem notepada++ i gedita
<Voldenet> fakt, notepad++ mało linuchowy, ale kto by się tym przejmował
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-25
<drathir> Voldenet: mcedit ;p
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<shpaq> mornin
<cojack> o/
<cojack> 03:30 < bastetmilo> dzie? dobry
<cojack> oO nie spi bo pilnuje bitow na dysku
<zasek> he
<bastetmilo> co? 3:30? U mnie 5:27 :)
<marzin> hejka
<DaZ> 4:25 :f
<DaZ> wypisujcie czasy!
<marzin> a co? slychac strzaly?
<marzin> :D
<DaZ> jaki ty śmieszny
<bastetmilo> śmieszek.
<marzin> a co miałem napisać?  widze "wypisujcie czasy"  wiec co?"czas przeszły, czas przyszły,czas teraźniejszy"?
<marzin> :D
<bastetmilo> h a h a h a
<bastetmilo> ale sobie pojechałam na konfe Drupala, że hej.
<marzin> ja bym sie wstydzil
<marzin> takiego CMS uzywac
<marzin> to tak jkaby miec zarowke osram
<marzin> chodzi o nazwe
<marzin> bo do samego cms nic nie mam
<marzin> moim znajomym sie to zle kojarzy
<bastetmilo> a kto powiedział, że ja Drupala używam...
<cojack> drupal nie jest cmsem
<BlessJah> argument nie do pobicia
<BlessJah> 'moi znajomi'
<cojack> mozna jakos w jsonie reuzywac wpisow
<bastetmilo> nie, nie. Argumentem nie do pobicia było by "Drupal jest be bo tak, i już" :>
<drathir> bry...
<blondyn> bry ci
<cojack> jak kufa pisac te komentarze w jsonie
<cojack> ktos wie?
<cojack> bo /* terfere kuku */ nie bangla
<bastetmilo> a // ?
<cojack> tez srednio
<cojack>  # tez nie chce
<cojack> nie mam pojecia...
<bastetmilo> The grammar on www.json.org does not define any comments at all.
<cojack> no i po temacie
<emerte> czesc
<bastetmilo> cześć
<m477> sześć
<bastetmilo> Ozil: ping. Czy Ty mnie unikasz?
<Ozil> ależ skąd
<Ozil> po prostu chory jestem
<Ozil> wkórwiam się od rana bo nie mogę się dodzwonić do tych z bebe studio a grafik przygotował mi prezentacje tych kategori i produktów i czekam na potwierdzenie
<Ozil> od poniedziałkyu
<bastetmilo> ah.
<bastetmilo> sciagnij strone z serwera,to może sie obudzą
<cojack> bastetmilo: sprawdzony zabieg, bardzo szybko sie odzywaja
<Ozil> dobra zaraz to zrobię tylko zjem śniadanie i wezmę leki
<bastetmilo> cojack: ja na szczęście z drastycznych środków zastosowałam tylko raz blokade do panelu admina. Ale wystarczyło. :)
<Ozil> aj tam pojebane to wszystko
<emerte> :)
 * bastetmilo dziś pracuje przy Muse http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Yc3HhSl1Q
<emerte> brb
<Ozil> bastetmilo: ja idę się położyć odezwę się wieczorem
<cojack> ja mam chyba cos takiego jak w tym filmie dzien swira
<cojack> zeby usiasc wygodnie, to chyba wszystko poprawiam
<gjm> bry
<Voldenet> wry
<Voldenet> bry
<m477> iojrtghf
<m477> ;o
<Voldenet> zdecydowanie tak
<m477> o ile idziesz ze nie?
<gjm> <:
<m477> :]
<cojack> przyszly diably
<psesq> o/
<cojack> \o
<bastetmilo> http://www.lasy.gov.pl/bielik
<karoles> bastetmilo: co sie stalo?
<TheNumb> O, w końcu jest ptasior w gnieździe ;d
<TheNumb> Jakiś czas temu oglądałem i nie było :F
<bastetmilo> karoles: z czym?
<blondyn> witam
<blondyn> mam pytanie ...
<blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/czyToZadzialaNaLinuksie ?
<blondyn> testował może ktoś z państwa jakieś tunery usb z Linuksem ?
<TheNumb> blondyn: obadaj jaki to ma chip i googlaj.
<blondyn> no tak ale co innego googlać a co innego wiedzieć ze ktoś używał ... : .
<blondyn> myślę że nie powinno być problemu .... ale zapytać nie zaszkodzi ...
<bastetmilo> wiem kto używał, ale nie ma jej tu teraz
<gjm> kropki, kropki, więcej kropek
<TheNumb> ;x
<blondyn> ok to_przechodzę_na_podkreślniki_
<gjm> pisz normalnie albo użyję śródków przymusu bezpośredniego
<blondyn> gjm, co to znaczy normalnie?
<gjm> Normalnie to znaczy z posznowaniem zasad języka polskiego. Nie wydaje mi się że te wielokropki mają jakieś zastosowanie.
<TheNumb> ...
<Ashiren> eeyup
<TheNumb> Hm? Nerihsa?
<blondyn> szukałem na google i nie ma przeciwwskazań dla wielokropków.
<Ashiren> coz, tacy sa juz grammar nazi
<m477> mmm jem jogurcik
<m477> jezu jaki syf
<TheNumb> m477: może ktoś coś od siebie do niego dodał.
<m477> nom
<bastetmilo> gjm: Ty tak teraz pilnujesz, a oni przez pół dnia klneli i brzydko pisali.
<m477> kto ;o
<m477> wizard tez kurwia i co?
<TheNumb> Ale czarodzej może.
<m477> niby dlaczego
<TheNumb> Bo on ma to coś na o.
<m477> onomatopeja
<TheNumb> Nie
<TheNumb> Chyba nie to
<TheNumb> Coś innego.
<blondyn> zajęcia ortopedyczne?
<m477> niewiem co mnie podkusilo aby kupowac joboele o smaku kiwi
<TheNumb> m477: będziesz miał dzieci kolorowe.
<TheNumb> a
<TheNumb> jogobellę
<TheNumb> nie jabole
<TheNumb> ;z
<m477> O_O
<m477> niedam rady
<blondyn> m477, to przepij czymś ...
<gjm> bastetmilo: kto taki?
<gjm> spałem trochę
<TheNumb> m477: przepij browarem.
<Szatan> blondyn: a gdzie blądyna? ;d
<TheNumb> Bląndyna
<TheNumb> I to koniecznie cycata.
<Szatan> TheNumb: ble, wystarczy z ciekawą osobowiścią
<gjm> torrentow i ciekawa osobowość, buehehe
<blondyn> pomyśle o zmianie płci
<tajwanuser> cze
<lisu> re
<lisu>  19:54:35 up 16 days, ... -> o kufa, to mój laptop
<lisu> nie ma to jak debianek skrojony na miare, na fabrycznej viście już 5 razy by restart był i padł by pewnie też kilka razy :D
<Szatan> lisu: zapomniałeś lapka wyłączyć?
<amsh> hej
<gjm> witaj
<tajwanuser> zce
<tajwanuser> cze*
<bastetmilo> re
<tajwanuser> ej
<tajwanuser> kupuje torbe na lapka
<tajwanuser> torba to rorba? czy zwrocic na cos uwage?
<gjm> na wszystko
<tajwanuser> lol:D torba to torba*
<gjm> niefajnie by było jakby dupła
<gjm> musi być dosyć sztywna, z solidną podstawą
<gjm> zwróć uwagę czy pasek jest wygodny
<tajwanuser> no w sumie najwazniejsze zeby nie dupla
<kasztan85> witam
<tajwanuser> czesc
<kasztan85> mozna miec jeden katalog domowy /home i uzywac go jednoczesnie w dwoch dystrybucjach?
<kasztan85> tzn partycje zamontowana jako /home w dwoch distro
<kasztan85> ?
<kasztan85> chodzi mi glownie o programy takie jak thunderbird
<kasztan85> czy mozzila
<kasztan85> firefox
<gjm> ale binarek nie masz w /home
<tajwanuser> pewnie by dalo rade - ale wtedy np. ikonki na pasku zadan tez mialbys takie same
<tajwanuser> etc. ;]
<tajwanuser> gnome chyba ma taka opcje, ze jak wykryje nieaktywne aktywatory to ich nie wyswietla
<bastetmilo> yay
<bastetmilo> :>
<gjm> ejejej
<pakos> i rozne konfigi bo pewnie rozne wersje beda ;)
<gjm> bastetmilo: łots dat?
<pakos> pff gnome shell sypnal sie na usuwaniu ikony ;S
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie było Cię pół dnia, a ja byłam...
<gjm> fuck, był Stirlitz_ ?
<mati75> gnome shell ssie
<gjm> mati wie co dobre, nie?
<pakos> mati75: mi sie podoba :)
<gjm> ech, wiedziałem
<tajwanuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ6z4s79viY tez dobre:D
<tajwanuser> e.. chyba nie tutaj dawalem
<mati75> gjm: yes, sure
<gjm> bastetmilo: się ustawiłaś, zaraz całe fn opanujesz ;d
<bastetmilo> tia.
<gjm> oddaj mi opa ;<
<bastetmilo> kto? Ja?
<bastetmilo> ja Ci go zabrałam?
<gjm> oj
<gjm> zaraz przyjdzie bidżej i się sama zrzekniesz
<bastetmilo> gjm: to teraz możesz iść do Wizarda żeby Ci go dał.
<BlessJah> gjm, bastetmilo: spokój
<BlessJah> moderujecie kanał, czy prowadzicie wojnę podjazdową?
<gjm> bastetmilo: ale ale, przecież nie ma cię w access liście ;D
<gjm> BlessJah: ty, wojownik
<BlessJah> widać już jest
<bastetmilo> dla dobra kanału
<Szatan> bastetmilo: a mnie ukrzyżować? :D
<gjm> BlessJah: se sprawdź, if u know how
<BlessJah> rozsypał się software center w trakcie instalacji
<bastetmilo> Szatan: z Tobą się policzę przy innej okazji.
<gjm> bastetmilo++
 * Szatan jest za sprytny
<mati75> bastetmilo: wsadz mu krzyż w ten otwór z tyłu
<BlessJah> i tworzy rekurencyjnie apport
<BlessJah> chybha apport się sypie, powiadamiajac mnie o tym poprzez apport
<gjm> i znowu cały dzień nic konstruktywnego
<bastetmilo> ah! Miałam napisac widget
<BlessJah> zaufam synapticowi
<BlessJah> gdzie wizard?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie tu. ALe wróci.
<BlessJah> na centos-pl też go nie ma oO
<kasztan85> oki
 * mati75 krzyczy jak mała dziewczynka
 * Szatan knebluje mati75 
<mati75> Szatan: trzeba seedy skombinować
<Szatan> kto ma premkę na turbobit?
<mati75> lepiej by się przydał ktoś z kontem na torrenty.org
<mati75> już mi nie trzeba, znalazłem
<m477> jak mnie nogi bola
<gjm> fuck, kot mi dziś zbił szklankę, myślałem że dobrze posprzątałem, myliłem się
<bastetmilo> oj
<Wizard> bastetmilo, daj opa ;]
<m477> kopa
<gjm> lulz
<Ozil> mati75: ja mam takie konto
<mati75> Ozil: już mam co mi trzeba było
<Ozil> yhy
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie wiem czy tak powinno byc, czy ubu instaluje aktualizacje bez pytania o zgode
<Wizard> zobacz w ustawieniach, chyba to da się zaznaczyć, ale domyślnie tak nie jest
<BlessJah> dzisiaj zainstalowalem 6 aktualizacji, (pierwszy raz od kiedy ubu zupgrejdowalem 10.04->12.04)
<BlessJah> w synaptica wlazlem, po poludniu na uczelni cos tam mi od update managera mrugalo, ale olalem
<BlessJah> w ogole, centrum oprogramowania wyklada sie stanowczo zbyt czesto
<BlessJah> w ogole, centrum oprogramowania wyklada sie stanowczo zbyt czesto
<Ozil> ogulnie ubuntu wykłada się z byt często
<bastetmilo> Czemu mi się nie wywala?
<bastetmilo> Czemu u mnie działa bez problemowo?
<gjm> Ozil: polska język, trudna jązyk c'nie?
<gjm> język*
<Ozil> tak polska mieć trudny język
<bastetmilo> gjm: Ozil też coś mówił, że opa chce... nawet próbował wmówić nam, że już pisze poprawnie :>
<BlessJah> Ozil: polska mieć trudny język i ładne dziewczyny
<Ozil> dokładnie tak
<Ozil> staram się nie robić błędów
<Ozil> ale jeszcze czasami mi się zdarza
<gjm> koniec świata
<Ozil> no już niedługo będize
<Ozil> będzie
<Ozil> 24.12.12
<Ozil> i powinno być tak wielkie pierdolnięcie i tylko ja zastaje z 25 najpiękniejszymi kobietami świata
<Ozil> opa chce
<m477> czasami ;D
<m477> ile ty masz lat
<pakos> czas zrobic pit ;S
<m477> tesh kce :)
<pakos> o zapowiada sie pytanie :>
<poczotkujacy-ubu> witam:) czy ktos tu zna sie na instalacji minta debian, tego co niedugo wyszed??
<blondyn> a tam w czerwcu jak będzie wenus przechodzić przez tarcze słoneczną to eksploduje
<gjm> poczotkujacy-ubu: nie, wróc jak nauczysz się posługiwać językiem ojczystym
<blondyn> poczotkujacy-ubu, ja to instalowałem ale się popsuło
<blondyn> :D
<pakos> oj znowu polska jezyk trudna :P
<poczotkujacy-ubu> blondyn: mi nie chce bootowa system
<blondyn> debian to zło wracja na ubu serio
<psesq> ;o
<blondyn> debianem kieruje jakiś vader
<poczotkujacy-ubu> przeciez ubuntu to pochodna debiana hehe
<blondyn> no pochodna to wiesz podobno wszyscy ludzie pochodzą od jednej samicy ...
<blondyn> a różnice to są :D
<poczotkujacy-ubu> blondyn: a ci tez nie botowal system??
<blondyn> a zaraz mi wywalał system
<blondyn> botował się używasz  używasz czujesz luzik ... i kernel panik
<blondyn> lol
<poczotkujacy-ubu> blondyn: pisali cos o wersji 32bity ze nie obsluguje dwoch rdzeni
<bastetmilo> buahaha
<blondyn> że debian nie znaczy dobry :F
<bastetmilo> gjm: widzę, że porządki robisz :)
<gjm> ktoś musi
<poczotkujacy-ubu> premiera ubuntu 12.04 jest jutro czy w piatek??
<blondyn> poczotkujacy-ubu, ja ci mówię nie warto wchodzić w nowości bo mase niedoróbek
<blondyn> takie distro z przed roku to jest w miare ok :F
<gjm> bastetmilo: hahhaha, nie wierzę, ogarnij awaymsg Ozil'a
<bastetmilo> gjm: wiem. osom jest :>
<poczotkujacy-ubu> blondyn: wydawalo mi sie ze debian jest mega stabilny,
<blondyn> poczotkujacy-ubu, hmm nie zaznałem jego stabilności jeszcze ...
<blondyn> może ta plotka bierze się z tond że nazywają jedną z wersji "stable" lol
<gjm> poczotkujacy-ubu: proszę żebyś zmienił nick, twój obecny jest hm... ciut niepoprawny
<poczotkujacy-ubu> gjm: samo mi obcielo i nie mam pl liter
<psesq> to wszystko wyjaśnia, ok
<poczotkujacy-ubu> ok dzieki za pomoc lece
<psesq> spoko
<blondyn> poczotkujacy-ubu, o poszedł
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<b4v> welkom
<b4v> ozil is beck
<gjm> a to haker no, nie spodziewałem się
<gjm> ;>
<b4v> tak no przykro mi że cie zawiodłem
<b4v> gjm: naprawdę mi przykro
<b4v> gjm:  mam pytanie do ciebie mogę ?
<b4v> potrzebny mi multimedialny kurs języka angielskiego polecisz coś poziom podstawowy
<gjm> poleciłbym ci najpierw kurs polskiego, poziom bardzo podstawowy
<gjm> b4v: a teraz życzę Ci miłej nocy
<gjm> oj :(
<pakos> hah przechytrzyl cie ;>
<gjm> spryciarz
<pakos> no nic edeklaracja zainstalowana, reszta jutro ;)
<Wizard> pakos, jutro już będzie za późno ;D
<cojack> \o/
<pakos> bedzie pozno jak mi neta odlacza bo jeszcze nie zaplacilem ;o
<Wizard> ;)
<cojack> jutro 12.04 o/
<Wizard> ej, naprawdę?
<cojack> \o
<cojack> \o/
<Wizard> możesz już dziś mieć
<cojack> ta, tydzien temu tez moglem
<Wizard> :>
<pakos> tia, bratu bede upgrejdowal starego lts, ciekawe co powie na unity -.-
<cojack> kod to chyba od msc maja zamrozony
<Wizard> zamrożony, to znaczy, że nie dokładają nowych bździewi, naprawiają błędy
<cojack> tak jak piszesz
<cojack> no i testuja iso na roznych sprzetach
<cojack> bo z tym maja najwiecej problemow
<Wizard> jest to prawdopodobne
<cojack> pisali o tym ze potrzebuja pomocy w tej kwesti bo sobie nie radza
<Wizard> mnie ubuquity powiedziało "dziękuję" na jednym sprzęcie
<Wizard> na moim apple, w każdym razie, zostaje lucid
<cojack> wiesz co lizi
<cojack> tak sobie ostatnio zglebiam strukture linuxa
<cojack> i zobaczylem jedna b.wazna rzecz
<gjm> nie można odpalać exeków? <:
<cojack> nie ma pomiedzy programami desktopowymi a sterownikami layerow
<Wizard> co masz na myśli?
<cojack> powinno byc cos takiego jak linux_api
<gjm> lol
<cojack> ktore wprowadza warstwe abstrakcji pomiedzy gui <-> libs etc
<cojack> no patrz, chcesz sie odwolac do ethernetu
<cojack> ladujesz kernel.h i walisz jak murzyn w hardware
<Wizard> cojack, odsyłam do Linux Programming Guide i man, sekcja 3
<Wizard> poza tym, jest całkiem sporo bibliotek zapewniających mniejszą lub większą abstrakcję
<Wizard> xlib, gtk, phonon, neon
<Wizard> jest w czym wybierać
<cojack> no wlasnie nie
<cojack> siedze trochu juz w tym qt
<cojack> i nie ma tego o czym Ty mowisz
<cojack> i tego o czym ja pisze
<cojack> np c# microsoftu to bylo genialne z ich strony posuniecie
<mati75> cojack: tylko mi nie mów o c#, bo mi się zaczyna po nocach śnić
<cojack> qt nigdy nie bedzie alternatywna platforma
<cojack> tak sobie mysle czy daloby sie napisac jakis most pomiedzy roznymi stylami graficznymi
<gjm> dobra, mordeczki. lecę spać
<gjm> dobranoc
<cojack> cyu
<cojack> patrz, wziac to co zrobilo mono, z tym ze olac ich kompatybilnosc z m$
<cojack> tylko kufa, zrobic taki interfejs zeby ogarnial tyle srodowisk graficznych
<cojack> teoretycznie mozliwe, fizycznie nikt tego nie zrobi
<cojack> i dlatego mnie wkurza to w linuxie, ze nie ma jednego standardu, o ile freedesktop probuje to ujednolicic
<cojack> o tyle jezeli nie znajdzie sie jakis sponsor ktory wpompuje kase w developerow by jechali jak osly i klepali kod to dalej sie bedziemy z tym meczyc
 * cojack wylewny jest
<cojack> ale mnie np krew zalewala jak czytalem ze glowny dev!!! kde nie pamietam jak sie nazywa, dostawal hajs od canonical a ten robil process instalacji kubuntu
<cojack> no bez jaj, nie mial nic lepszego do roboty?
<qermit> woda święcona - http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/9/11616/z11616739Q.jpg
<cojack> Wizard: zobacz sobie digiKam
<cojack> wiesz jak ten program sie rozwinal od pol roku?
<cojack> wystarczy ze wejdziesz na g+ i sprawdz typa: Gilles Caulier
<Wizard> hmm?
<Wizard> obadałem sobie lazarus ide :D
<cojack> nie wiem skad maja kase ale siedzi dzien w dzien 6+ devow i klepie kod
<cojack> to i projekt prze na przod
<Wizard> xfce też prze
<Wizard> ale nie wiem o czym mówisz
<Wizard> kretu, ping
<cojack> a w kde, mamy ~60devow a te pipy szlifuja wyglad i robia przezroczyste okienka pietnasty raz poprawiajac wydajnosc
<Wizard> kretu, patrz pm
<Wizard> cojack, słabo im to poprawianie wychodzi
<Wizard> kde nie nadaje się do uzytku
<cojack> Wizard: nadaje sie
<cojack> ale trzeba wylaczyc efekty
<cojack> bo te zasrane optimusy pod linuxem to obsysaja jak dobra curfa
<Wizard> cojack, nie przeklinaj
<qermit> kobieta też prze
<qermit> i powstaje nowe życie
<cojack> dobra, nie chce mi sie juz uzalac na linuxem
<cojack> i tak to niczego nie zmieni
<cojack> a milionow nie mam by to zmienic
<Wizard> cojack, to tak, jak i ja
<blondyn> jeden wirus za 10 dolców i wystarczy :F
<Wizard> meh
<cojack> jakby ktos wygral w totka to niech mnie zatrudni na developera <3
<Wizard> ja nie lubię linucha, ale ubuntu jest wporzo
<Wizard> ostatnio nawet Torvalds chwalił o_O
<cojack> bede klepal kod dla kde bez sensu bo te niemieckie malpy i tak spieprza reszte
<Wizard> cojack, lepiej xfce, mówię serio
<cojack> gtk do mnie nie przemawia
<Wizard> oni właśnie przerabiają debatę py ty "czy wypuścić xfce5 po migracji na gtk3?"
<Wizard> ale chyba już uświadomili ludziom, że xfce4.10 (jest w fazie pre, pewnie za pół roku się ukaże) *nie* uzywa gtk3
<Wizard> zapewniono mnie za to, że xfce-engines będą umiały skórkować gtk3
<Wizard> po co się spieszyć? :>
<cojack> niech portuja na qt ;p
<cojack> co do qt
<cojack> to nokia tez odstawila cyrk
<cojack> oddala qt w rece community
<cojack> no bez jaj!
<cojack> Wizard: wiesz ze jest nawet cos ala kde na tablety?
<Wizard> plasma active?
<cojack> h wie jak sie to zwie
<Wizard> toto qmla używa
<Wizard> QML jest wporzo
<cojack> chyba 3 osoby to rozwija :D
<Wizard> lül
<cojack> najgorsze jest to
<cojack> ze Ci zapalency sa na tyle glupi ze wierza w to ze im sie uda z tym przebic
<cojack> albo na tyle glupi ze freetime doing free shit, useless
<qermit> marudzisz
<cojack> racja
<qermit> idąc dalej to można jeszcze mówić że sprzątanie jest niepotrzebne
<cojack> ja tylko dostrzegam ile to sily przerobowej jest marnowana
<BlessJah> qermit: bo jest
<BlessJah> wie o tym każdy student
<qermit> no to po co sprzątać w tym czasie można popierdzieć w stołek
<cojack> bez jaj
<BlessJah> no chyba że mówimy o sesji
<cojack> powaznie, sprowadzisz rozmowe do tak blachej sprawy?
<cojack> jutro impreza firmowa o/
<cojack> narazie leszcze, wroce tu jeszcze
<Wizard> nie wątpię
<Wizard> mati75, nie pij ;]
<mati75> Wizard: nie trafiam po ciemku w klawisze
 * Wizard ma podświetlaną klawiaturę :>
<Wizard> (która nie bardzo chce mi działać na linuksie, ale co tam)
<Wizard> w ogóle, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lazarus_%28software%29
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> *działające* narzędzie RAD, obsługuje mnóstwo platform i tak dalej
<Wizard> drugie słyszę
<Wizard> szkoda, że takiego śmiesznego języka używa ;]
<Wizard> LOL i hello world ma 20MB
<Wizard> lepiej, niż w javie 7 ;]
<kretu> Wizard: nie dostałem żadnego pm od ciebie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-26
<m477> pijemy :)
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Matan[M]> bry
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie czy dziś wydadzą stable ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<DaZ> niedługo
<Matan[M]> mogli by wstawić licznik jak kiedyś...
<Matan[M]> juz na #ubuntu świętują wydanie czy mi się zdaje? ...
<DaZ> wydaje
<Matan[M]> a to git
<DaZ> ino faktycznie jakos niedługo wychodzi :f
<Matan[M]> trzeba maszyny szykować pod LTSa
<Matan[M]> dzięki DaZ za info :)
<DaZ> jakie znowu maszyny? :f
<DaZ> tak koło wieczora pewnie będzie, bo oni troche zacofani są czasowo :f
<Matan[M]> DaZ: zawsze dane można zgrać, śmieci powypierdzielać, system na świeżym dysku postawić, partycje rozłożyć
<BlessJah> 294 kelwiny za oknem
<BlessJah> uff, jak gorąco...
<zasek> to jak dzisiaj pewnie kazdy wybróbuje finalne ubu 12.04
<zasek> ;]
<bastetmilo> zasek: ja dopiero jutro :(
<bastetmilo> podoba mi się jak na liście "do zrobienia" mam pełno odchaczonych zadań i tylko dwa do zrobienia :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<cojack> o/
<cojack> \o
<cojack> \o/
<cojack> impreza firmowa!
<DaZ> partuj hardo
<cojack> jestem szamanem
<cojack> mam dzidze
<mati75> cojack: i obija ci się ona między nogami
<Wizard> cześć
<cojack> http://di.com.pl/news/44942,0,Przeglad_najlepszych_produkcji_demosceny_z_Revision_2012.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/77uqetl> (at di.com.pl)
<cojack> scena <3
<Wizard> cojack, e, nic ciekawego
<cojack> Ty jestes nic ciekawego
<Wizard> nie przeczę
<Wizard> Ozil, teraz masz sie już zachowywać
<Ozil> tak jest
<cojack> boze
<cojack> jakie to piekne
<Wizard> co?
<cojack> scena
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<bastetmilo> mógłbyś mi oddać opa :)
<pakos> co wy z tymi opami, raz tak, raz nie O_o
<pakos> kiedys byl wiekszy porzadek
<cojack> kiedy? nie pamietam
<pakos> cojack: kilka lat temu, mowie o opach, nie o porzadku na kanale
<bastetmilo> pakos: co Ci się nie podoba?
<cojack> fight!
<cojack> dawno flejmu nie bylo
<pakos> bastetmilo: 10:53 < pakos> co wy z tymi opami, raz tak, raz nie O_o
<pakos> ot tyle chcialem zauwazyc
<pakos> cojack: nie jestem typem flejmowca wiec nie da rady :)
<Wizard> hmm
<bastetmilo> pakos: czy to jest dla Ciebie jakiś problem?
<cojack> eee to wieje sandalem
<pakos> bastetmilo: to nie ja jestem niezdecydowany wiec nie jest to dla mnie problem
<cojack> wp sie nie czymie swoich standardow
<cojack> <!-- POGOD : END -->
<cojack> <!-- end:BOX CIEKOSTKI -->
<cojack> a raz tak
<bastetmilo> pakos: ah, jestem niezdecydowana bo mnie wywaliło z kanału? To jest Twoja definicja niezdecydowania?
<cojack> powaznie, macie problem
<pakos> bastetmilo: przeciez ostatnio chcialas zeby ci odebrano opa :)
<cojack> bez kitu, zdecydowana czy niezdecydowana, oto jest pytanie
<pakos> stad moja uwaga
<bastetmilo> pakos: nie odebrano tylko pytałam czy mogę oddać.
<pakos> czy ja napisale ze odebrano?
<pakos> napisalem*
<bastetmilo> < pakos> bastetmilo: przeciez ostatnio chcialas zeby ci odebrano opa :)
<bastetmilo> tak jest słowo "odebrano"
<pakos> chcialas/pytalas
<bastetmilo> mam wrażenie że gdzieś się rozmijamy w tej rozmowie
<pakos> najwyrazniej
<cojack> Wizard: wiesz co
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> bastetmilo: kto na Ciebie malpe naslal? ^^
<Wizard> cojack, nie wiem nic
<Wizard> o co chodzi?
<drathir> bastetmilo: albo inaczej co przeskrobalas,ze Cie pokarali malpa? hrhr
<mati75> drathir: pokrzyczała w nocy i dostała
<DaZ> to takie wieloznaczne
<DaZ> :f
<mati75> a
<mati75> i łóżko skrzypiało
<drathir> mati75: jak ktos byl niegrzeczny to dobrze zrobila...
<bastetmilo> ohoho. Jakie złośliwe.
<cojack> http://www.chamsko.pl/12916/Pepsi
<cojack> hahahahaha!
<DaZ> ha ha ha.
<cojack> dlaczego apt-get dist-upgrade nie bangla
<DaZ> a ma? :f
<zdziebek77xd> Witam
<zdziebek77xd> juz wiem dlaczego mi w tedy wyparowa³o jajko.
<zdziebek77xd> Jest tutaj ktos ?
<Matan[M]> zdziebek77xd: nie
<Matan[M]> btw, bry
<zdziebek77xd> mam problem mam 3 dysju z tego 2 na peno sprawne i na wszystkich mam problem  z serji
<zdziebek77xd> ata3.00 status drdy err
<zdziebek77xd> ata2.00 ata 1.00 etc
<jacekowski> dmesg -> pastebin
<Wizard> Matan[M], zachowuj się ;]
<zdziebek77xd> nie jestem w stanie sie zalogowac .
<Matan[M]> Wizard: wybacz ;>
<zdziebek77xd> hmm ma ktos jakis pomys³? Jak sie dowiedziec co jest nie tak  ?
<bastetmilo> sukces: już mi robią kawe. :>
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
 * Matan[M] kupił w biedronce fajne złodziejki (1in-2out) z bezpiecznikiem i wł/wyłącznikiem za 5zł... dobre są
<pakos> chyba bezpiecznik poszedl
<Wizard> bastetmilo, gjm odzywał się Stirlitz_ coś w sprawie waszych opów?
<Wizard> bo jak nie, to uderzę do #freenode, coś spróbuję pogadać
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie, nie odzywał się. Przynajmniej ja nic nie widziałam
<Wizard> no ale dziś raczej nie mam czasu tego załatwiać
<Wizard> i wątpię, żebym coś wskórał
<ftpd> Dziewczyny, co jest z 12.04?
<ftpd> Bo niby dziś jest Apr 26.
<Wizard> dziś będzie
<ftpd> Ech, 'będzie'.
<Wizard> tak przynajmniej powiadają
<ftpd> <apple fanboj czekający na nowy iOS style> Ja chcę już. </apple...>
<Wizard> jak ci się spieszy, to rób update już teraz, repo jest to samo, nie oczekuję, żeby się zmieniło do wieczora
<Wizard> :)
<ftpd> Nie będzie mi się chciało rebootować wieczorem.
<ftpd> Teraz mam czas.
<Wizard> no to mówię, rób update teraz
<Wizard> nie sądzę, żeby nagle się dziś pojawiła tona paczek
<Wizard> :)
<ftpd> Chcę mieć fancy napis 'jest nowa werjsa, kliknij do-rilis-apgrejd' :P
<Wizard> sznuj polski język
<Wizard> alt+f2, update-manager -d
<Wizard> ftpd, chciałbym cię ostrzec, że w ramach walki z trolami, jesteśmy na etapie wprowadzania tu holokaustu
<ftpd> Wizard: Skąd ja Ci wezmę alt+f2?
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> ah, serwer?
<ftpd> No.
<Wizard> nie napisałeś
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Dude, to chyba oczywiste, że jak mam ubuntu, to nie na desktopie.
<ftpd> Co Ty, od 2 minut mnie znasz? ;-)
<Wizard> dam to na basza
<Wizard> ah, zapomniałem
<Wizard> jesteś sadownikiem
<Wizard> poza tym, prosiłem, szanuj polski język!
<ftpd> W którym miejscu okazałem, że nie darzę go estymą?
<Wizard> <ftpd> Dude
<Wizard> <ftpd> Chcę mieć fancy napis
<Wizard> kliknij do-rilis-apgrejd
<Wizard> <ftpd> <apple fanboj
<Wizard> słabo
<ftpd> |      Wizard @ | d
<ftpd> |      Wizard @ | a
<ftpd> |      Wizard @ | p
<ftpd> Mówisz ;-)
<Wizard> ja mam świra na punkcie czystości języka ;]
<Wizard> i jestem wyczulony na to, szczególnie na angielskie słowa
<Wizard> mniejsza
<ftpd> Ja mam świra na gramatykę i ortografię. Dlatego tak, jak Ciebie boli moje wrzucanie angielskich, tak mnie Twój brak wielkich liter i kropek ;-)
<Wizard> Dobrze.
<Wizard> Specjalnie dla ciebie - będę je stawiał.
<Wizard> Aczkolwiek musisz przyznać, drogi ftpd, że przynajmniej z interpunkcją na bakier nie stoję.
<ftpd> Wizard: Zaiste.
<Wizard> Dobrze. Co do aktualizacji - masz LTS obecnie?
 * bastetmilo jest głęboko nieszczęśliwa, że przez dawanie dobrego przykładu nie będzie już używać tu słowa fancy :(
<ftpd> Swoją drogą (specjalnie dla Ciebie nie napisałem 'btw'!), żeby mieć ten taki fajny spam 'są aktualizacje paczek' albo 'jest nowa wersja systemu', muszę pokochać update-notifier?
<Wizard> Prawdopodobnie tak, lecz ja nie miałem nigddy ubuntu server.
<ftpd> Nie, to ma 140 dependów, w tym całe gtk+ i milion paczek python-
<ftpd> Nie widzę tego.
<Wizard> zależności, kurtyna!
<Wizard> ftpd, to był ostatni raz, pilnuj się :>
<bastetmilo> Wizard: uprzedziłeś mnie :(
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> ZALEŻNOŚCI!
<ftpd> killall -9 screen
<ftpd> Unicestwiony
<ftpd> Nie, do takiego stanu dojść nie chcę ;-)
<ftpd> 24 packages can be updated.
<ftpd> 10 updates are security updates.
<ftpd> No witam.
<ftpd> update-notifier-common pomógł.
<ftpd> Eee.
<ftpd> *** System restart required ***
<ftpd> No i niby po co? :/
<ftpd> http://wklej.org/id/740624/
<ftpd> Nie rozumiem, co tu może chcieć reboota.
<cojack> qwe
<Wizard> openssl? nieee... to usługi wystarczy zrestartować
<Wizard> coś cię kłamie
<DraKhu> Dzisiaj nowe ubuntu \o/
<ftpd> Wizard: Istnieje duża szansa, że to po jakichś poprzednich upd^H^H^HAKTUALIZACJACH.
<Wizard> racja
<Wizard> DraKhu, wiemy
<ftpd> Ech, update-motd jest o kant czoła rozbić.
<DraKhu> A wiadomo na którą godzinę jest przewidziane?
<cojack> pewnie wieczorem bedzie
<ftpd> To jeszcze zapytam: jak zrobić, żeby update-motd szanowało moje pomysły i decyzje? Wywalam sobie 10-help-text, 99-footer przerabiam na 02-motd-tail i tak dalej.
<ftpd> A on mi po upgrade pakietu pcha po swojemu i ma gdzieś, że chcę inaczej.
<ftpd> Wizard: !
<ftpd> s/upgrade/aktualizacji/
<ftpd> Proszę!
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> jak na ubuntu wyczyścić dnsy?
<ftpd> echo > /etc/resolv.conf
<ftpd> Czy chodzi Ci o cache?
<ftpd> Jak cache, to nscd restartnij.
<cojack> po stronie klienta nie ma czegos takiego jak cache dns
<ftpd> cojack: Jeśli masz nscd, to jest ;-)
<ftpd> Bo w sumie do tego służy nscd, nie?
<bastetmilo> cache
<ftpd> bastetmilo: service nscd restart
<ftpd> Czy tam /etc/init.d/nscd restart.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a nie powinnam najpierw tego zainstalować?
<ftpd> Hint: (sorry, Wizard, pisanie 'Wskazówka:' jest tak durne, jak 'Unicestwiony' zamiast 'Killed' :P) jeśli nie masz nscd, to nie masz też cache.
<bastetmilo> aha
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Czytaj wyżej.
<ftpd> 13:58:32 |      cojack   | po stronie klienta nie ma czegos takiego jak cache dns
<ftpd> 13:58:44 |        ftpd   | cojack: Jeśli masz nscd, to jest ;-)
<ftpd> Założyłem, że masz, skoro pytałaś, jak wyczyścić.
<jacekowski> jest cache dns
<jacekowski> ale per applikacja
<jacekowski> samo libresolv pamieta
<jacekowski> ale tego sie nie da wyczyscic bez restartu aplikacji
<ftpd> Jak chcesz restartować libresolv? ;-)
<jacekowski> mowie ze sie nei da
<bastetmilo> Oczywiście! Ja kombinuje, a wystarczyło wyczyścić cache firefoksa :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Zawsze zostaje Ci reboot ;-)
<ftpd> jacekowski: A czy przypadkiem instalacja nscd nie załatwi takich problemów?
<jacekowski> w windowsie ipconfig /flushdns
<ftpd> 13:51:44 |  bastetmilo @ | jak na ubuntu wyczyścić dnsy?
<ftpd> Nie zauważyłem tutaj 'w windowsie'.
<cojack> jacekowski: ja nie mam nic w systemie co by korzystalo z resolv.h
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Generalnie aptitude install nscd i potem restart usługi _powinien_ pomagać na firefoksy też.
<jacekowski> ftpd: nscd cachuje tez pare innych rzeczy
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dobrze, zapamiętam. Dziękuje.
<jacekowski> ftpd: wlasnie nie jestem pewien czy nscd dalej nie zostawia cache per aplikacje
<mati75> http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7ef543m> (at mirror.bytemark.co.uk)
<cojack> o/ 12.04
<cojack> o/ o/
* Wizard changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to:  Oficjalny kanał Ubuntu || Ubuntu 12.04 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<cojack> \o \o
<Wizard> miłego użytkowania
<cojack> wzajemnie, bez suspenda
<ftpd> Wizard: Pytałeś, czy mam LTS. Nie, mam 11.10.
<Matan[M]> Wizard: :O
<Wizard> ftpd, już wyszło, odpowiadając na Twoje pytania
<jacekowski> cojack: pierdolisz
<DaZ> ej >:
<cojack> se instalne na virtualboxie
<DaZ> och, ja już seinstalłę
<DaZ> nawet sie da, dziwne :f
<bastetmilo> No i znów mnie Wizard ubiegł :(
<jacekkowski> ehh
<m477> ~_~
<jacekkowski> cojack: kazdy program ktory uzywa gethostbyname uzywa libresolv
<jacekkowski> cojack: glibc go wciaga
<pakos> 9 minut
<cojack> 6min
<pakos> komu komu szybciej ;d
<ftpd> Wizard: Zaiste. Niestety, moje update-manager-core i/lub update-notifier-core jest zbyt powolne.
<ftpd> To się zaraz rebootnę.
<Matan[M]> ktoś zapoda ktoś linka do torrenta 64bit?
<ftpd> Matan[M]: Desktop?
<pakos> wejdz na mirror
<pakos> tam masz wszystko
<Matan[M]> ftpd: tak tak
<ftpd> Matan[M]: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<ftpd> 10 sekund szukania na ubuntu.com. Masz łapki z gówna? ;-)
<Matan[M]> ftpd: thx!
<ftpd> A, figę. Nie mogę zrobić reboota.
<Matan[M]> nie, mam neta 10kb/s
<ftpd> Muszę napisać userom instrukcję, jak mają używać tmuksa, bo wywalę im screena.
<ftpd> Bo mi przyjdą z płaczem.
<Wizard> ftpd, zachowuj się kulturalnie
<ftpd> Wizard: Jestem przecież przemiły ;-)
<ftpd> Ktoś wie, czy poprawili buga upstartu, który powoduje zjadanie 100% jednego procka na OpenVZ _zawsze_?
<Wizard> pewnie lanczpad
<ftpd> O, bitbucket jest Atlassiana?
<ftpd> Czyli mogę się migrować z SVN-a.
<ftpd> Bo wreszcie mam gdzie.
<ftpd> ;-)
<cojack> jacekowski: glibc-dev
<cojack> jak juz
<cojack> a nawet nie
<cojack> libc6-dev
<cojack> jacekowski: http://pastebin.com/88TuhG
<mati75> ale zajęte serwery
<mati75> Length: 731164672 (697M) [application/x-iso9660-image]
<mati75> Saving to: `lubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso'
<mati75> 100%[======================================>] 731,164,672 2.26M/s   in 7m 58s
<mati75> 2012-04-26 14:22:03 (1.46 MB/s) - `lubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso' saved [731164672/731164672]
<pakos> 2012-04-26 14:23:20 (2,84 MB/s) - zapisano `ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso' [735358976/735358976]
<pakos> 4m 7s
<cojack> instaluje
<cojack> sie instaluje
<cojack> i instaluje
<ftpd> Pokażcie ścieżkę?
<ftpd> Do .iso
<cojack> wyzej wrzucili
<cojack> http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7ef543m> (at mirror.bytemark.co.uk)
<pakos> http://d3qnbzt7ix5jlv.cloudfront.net/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<pakos> to moja
<cojack> i386 ?
<ftpd> A, no.
<cojack> to nie robia pod i686?
<ftpd> A po co?
<cojack> niby 2% wydajnosci more
<mati75> buntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<mati75>              395,4 /  698,3 MB Rate: 467,0 / 3104,3 KB Uploaded:    79,4 MB [54%]  0d  0:01 [   R: 0,20]
<mati75>    ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<mati75>              289,6 /  701,3 MB Rate: 421,2 / 3553,0 KB Uploaded:    62,0 MB [38%]  0d  0:01 [   R: 0,21]
<pakos> jeszcze sobie amd64 sciagne
<pakos> ale i tak tylko 386 bede instalowal :|
<ftpd> Pokój wytapetujesz? ;-)
<pakos> chcialem wytapetowac plytkami z shipita
<pakos> ale sie nie udalo ;/
<ftpd> Zobaczę, ile wyciągnę na tym torrencie.
<cojack> pakos: wal na 486
<ftpd> E, słabo. Nie przebiję chyba dychy :(
<pakos> coraz slabiej idzie
<pakos> za duzo ludu
<ftpd> 8.33 maksymalnie.
<ftpd> Ale spadło do 4.
<sidjestgit> ftp://ftp.rrzn.uni-hannover.de/../../pub/mirror/linux/ubuntu-releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<sidjestgit> ftp://ftp.rrzn.uni-hannover.de/../../pub/mirror/linux/ubuntu-releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<mati75> http://mati75.eu/torrent/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<mati75> http://mati75.eu/torrent/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<mati75> http://mati75.eu/torrent/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<pakos> oj policje naslac, windowsa seeduje ;P
<pakos> i ranczo
<DaZ> i linuxmint-debian-lite działając na szkode firmie gnu license
<mati75> nie seeduje windowsa
<mati75> trzeba mi było z sp1
<mati75> a na msdn się ściągało jak krew z nosa
<pakos> ale nie wolno udostepniac publicznie :)
<mati75> obraz można
<mati75> kluczy nie
<cojack> ja bym nie pobieral linkow od matiego
<cojack> tam na bank jest winxp
<ftpd> W sumie, potrzebuję winxp ;-)
<sajimon_> hm, po jednym z ostatnich updatów, czasmi wywala mnie bez ostrzeżenia do ekranu logowania, w dmesgu takie cos eclipse[2290] trap divide error ip:7f486caf6a18 sp:7fff1198acd0 error:0 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.6[7f486c9cc000+42f000] ma ktos cos podobnego?
<cojack> zmien ide ^^
<sajimon_> taaa
<sajimon_> ciekawe bo ostatnio nic nie aktualizowałem ani w ide ani gtk
<pakos> hmm nie mam czystych plyt ;/
<cojack> usb!
<cojack> vm
<pakos> bede wracal do domu to kupie
<pakos> usb nie mam
<ftpd> Robicie reinstalkę z płyty co nowa wersja? ;-)
<cojack> myszka/klawa na ps/2 ?
<pakos> ja tylko ltsy stawiam
<pakos> wiec tak, full reinstall
<cojack> ftpd: ja bede musial, sobie burdello narobilem ze nie pytaj
<mardym> co lepiej zrobic reinstal czy aktualizacje
<mardym> ?
<ftpd> Zależy Ci na danych?
<mardym> nie
<ftpd> To reinstal.
<ftpd> do-release-upgrade niestety strasznie śmieci :(
<mardym> oki dzieki
<ftpd> Czy po zmianach w /etc/update-motd.d muszę coś restartować?
<ftpd> Bo w sumie jak skasowałem niektóre pliki, jest ok.
<ftpd> Ale tylko niektóre :(
<ftpd> Do tego dodałem sobie na końcu plik robiący echo "" i go nie czyta.
<Wizard> ftpd, testujesz nas?
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie, testuje to debilne update-motd.
<ftpd> Bo chcę wreszcie mieć tam 'po swojemu'.
<Wizard> nie używałem tego nigdy :)
<ftpd> A nie jakieś głupie linki do dokumentacji.
<Wizard> Witamy na serwerze ftpd (nie mylić z /usr/sbin/ftpd)
<ftpd> insomniac ~ # which ftpd
<ftpd> ftpd not found
<ftpd> Mnie tam nie było, byłem wtedy chory.
<ftpd> No bez jaj.
<ftpd> insomniac /etc/update-motd.d # ls
<ftpd> 00-header*  02-motd-tail*  90-updates-available*  91-release-upgrade*  99-footer*
<sysek> ;o
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % ssh insomniac.pl
<ftpd> insomniac ~ %
<ftpd> No halo.
<ftpd> Gdzie moje skrypty?
<sysek> zniknely
<ftpd> Pokażcie mi ktoś which update-motd
<ftpd> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+package/update-motd
<ftpd> Taaaaa.
<sysek> ja tam tylko aktualizuje z 10.04 na 12.04
<Wizard> ftpd, nie umiesz :)
<ftpd> Wizard: No, bardzo nie.
<Szatan> kurde
<ftpd> Wizard: To się na pam_motd przeniosło, które jakoś tak niespecjalnie chce zadziałać.
<Szatan> 12.04 livecd z gnome znajdę?
<gjm> bry
<bastetmilo> gjm: o/
<gjm> Wizard: nie, ale bastet dostała wczoraj od Czanserwa
<gjm> bastetmilo: \o
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie, wcale że nie od niego :>
<ftpd> Wizard: Ha, zrobiłem.
<gjm> bastetmilo: a?
<ftpd> Wizard: Musi istnieć /etc/motd, które ma być według dokumentacji linkiem do /var/run/motd, a tak naprawdę do /var/run/motd
<ftpd> Tfu.
<ftpd> Wizard: Musi istnieć /etc/motd, które ma być według dokumentacji linkiem do /var/run/motd, a tak naprawdę do /var/run/motd.new
<ftpd> O, tak.
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> co za pajac to wymyślił? :D
<ftpd> No idea.
<ftpd> A w ogóle, to:
<ftpd> "The output of the scripts is written to /var/run/motd, keeping the numerical order, then concatenated with /etc/motd.tail."
<bastetmilo> gjm: od Wizarda.
<ftpd> Bzdura. /etc/motd.tail wykorzystuję w jednym ze skryptów i w myśl tego powinno być doklejone jeszcze raz.
<ftpd> A nie jest.
<gjm> a to cwaniak, wiedziałem że coś jest nie tak
<ftpd> He he.
<Wizard> ftpd, chcesz powiedzieć, że od godziny konfigurujesz motd?
<ftpd> Wizard: Tak.
<ftpd> Wizard: Ale właśnie stwierdziłem, że to wszystko nic nie warte.
<ftpd> :P
<Wizard> a dalej pracujesz w tej dużej, znanej firmie?
<ftpd> Zrobię statyczne /etc/motd, a w /root/.zshrc dopiszę sobie update-notifiery.
<Wizard> ftpd, dodaj do /etc/profile echo "cośtam" ;)
<ftpd> Wizard: Tak, nadal w niej pracuję. Ale na innym stanowisku, niż chyba pamiętasz.
<Wizard> a, bo ty tak na szychtach siedziałeś?
<ftpd> No.
<Wizard> iI teraz już nie siedzisz?
<ftpd> Potem byłem 'Specjalista Second Level Support' (taki admin bez tytułu admina, od powtarzalnej roboty bieżącej, typu deployment, uprawnienia, instalacja pakietów, puszczanie ruchu na firewallach itp.)
<ftpd> Wizard: A teraz jestem formalnie (junior) system administrator.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> A co z twoim pędem do OSola? Przygasł? :>
<karoles> OSol? wtf?
<Wizard> karoles, nie przeklinanie obejmuje również skróty!
<ftpd> Wizard: Ja nie miałem pędu, to Damjanek miał. Ja byłem 'zainteresowany', ale potem nie miałem czasu na naukę.
<Szatan> karoles: Open Solaris!
<bastetmilo> Wizard: czy "rrwa" też podpada pod przekleństwo?
<karoles> Szatan: ++
<karoles> Wizard: --
<karoles> :}
<gjm> żebym ja ciebie zaraz nie zminusował
<bastetmilo> karoles: minusować trzeba umieć...
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> solidarność
<Wizard> .com! Teraz cicho!
<Szatan> tia
<Szatan> Wizard: jak tam w robocie?
<Wizard> nuda
<Matan[M]> hmmm... kumpel miał mi ściągnąć The Bog Bang Theory...
<Matan[M]> ściągnął The Gang Bang Theory...
<gjm> jasne
<bastetmilo> Bong Bang
<Matan[M]> *Big
<bastetmilo> przez to tłumaczenie zaczyna mi odbijać
<Szatan> bastetmilo: no to przerwa na herbatę ;)
<ftpd> O, no. Dzisiaj ma nowe BBT wyjść.
<bastetmilo> Szatan: mam kawe.
<TheNumb> Przygotujcie się na miałczenie.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: czemu?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: 12.04 wyszło dzisiaj.
<TheNumb> Przecież.
<TheNumb> Będzie jak rok temu
<TheNumb> ;D
<bastetmilo> że niby się zaktualizuje i wywali? :)
<bastetmilo> i będą ludki rzychodzić i miałczeć "nie działa mi!!!"
<Wizard> Ludzie nie znają prostej zasady: działa - nie ruszaj.
<ftpd> 16:08:58 |  bastetmilo @ | Szatan: mam kawe.
<ftpd> Ja też \o/
<drathir> bastetmilo: predzej gdzie podzial sie normalny pulpit...
<Wizard> ftpd, bastetmilo, Gratulujemy!
<DaZ> Wizard: ale czasem fajnie mieć jakieś nowsze apki <:
<ftpd> Wreszcie naprawili nam ekspres na piętrze.
<Wizard> DaZ, Czy ja wiem?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: kodoklepałaś już dzisiaj pehapa? :P
<Wizard> Myślę, że zdecydowanie lepiej jest jednak mieć działające programy, niż nanjnowsze
<Wizard> ftpd, pisanie z wielkiej litery i kropkowanie mi jeszcze nie wychodzi.
<Wizard> No masz.
<ftpd> Wizard: Smuteczek.
<TheNumb> Wizard: ale przynajmniej nie gubisz ogonków.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: akurat dziś nie :)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: props :D
<bastetmilo> same tłumaczenie, wykończeniówka i zebranie redakcji dziś.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: props?
<TheNumb> y
<TheNumb> @http://www.miejski.pl/slowo-Props -> Szacunek. Poważanie.
<bastetmilo> Nie jestem na bieżąco ze slangiem.
<ftpd> 'same' tłumaczenie?
<ftpd> Chyba 'samo'?
<bastetmilo> dobrze. Samo.
<kretu> Wizard: przecież pisanie po dżenciarsku jest cool.
<kretu> Jak może ci to nie wychodzić?
<Wizard> Może.
<Wizard> A właśnie, szanuj język!
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Bo dam +q bez łeb!
<bastetmilo> arrgh. Muszę napisać głupią instrukcję do importowania danych z pliku csv. Nie chce mi się :(
<gjm> mi też nie, ale ja nie muszę ;)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: #!/usr/bin/python\nimport csv ;)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: napisz, że muszą kopiować po kawałku, od przecinka do przecinka.
<TheNumb> Ręcznie, w notepad.exe
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: hahaha :) jasne.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo:  w robocie też masz jakiegoś linuksa? :P
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: oczwiście. Bo po to mają ten import, żeby tak kopiować :)
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: tak, przecież teraz na Ubuntu siedze.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem. Nie widzę :D
<bastetmilo> ale mnie wzięło na Knights of Cydonia, aż sobie chyba kupie w iTunes.
<TheNumb> Jedną piosenkę? ;P
<TheNumb> Cały album jest dobry.
 * gjm Słucha: Calvin Harris - Feel So Close (Nero Remix)
<Szatan> gjm++
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: nie stać mnie na ten faktyczniedobry cały album
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: brak piwa/fajek/wpiszcośtautaj przez jakiś czas i się uzbiera ;-)
<TheNumb> It's as simple as that.
<Szatan> The requested URL /releases//precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso was not found on this server.
<Szatan> lool
<TheNumb> Szatan: jeszcze się synchronizują mirrory.
<TheNumb> W głównym mirrorze jest taka informacja.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: nie pije piwa (nie piję alkoholu wcale), nie palę aktualnie... A bilety i bułki musze kupować.
<Szatan> dobra, z torrentów zassam
<TheNumb> Szatan: u mnie słabo szło
<TheNumb> W końcu pociągnąłem po http.
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> Znajomy zrobił też mirrora
<TheNumb> https://www.sored.pl/download/ubuntu/
<TheNumb> Z ovh leci.
<Szatan> ~1 Mb/s mi leci
<Wizard> bastetmilo, Jak tak można?!
<TheNumb> Wizard: jeść bułki i kupować bilety? Też nie rozumiem...
<Wizard> Cóż.
<TheNumb> Co kto lubi.
<Wizard> Co kto lubi.
<sysek> (:
<sysek> chyba kurcze
<sysek> przyniose starego kompa z dolu
<Szatan> C0 kto lubi!
<sysek> i wgram sobie tam ubuntu
<bastetmilo> Wizard: do pracy muszę jakoś dojeżdżać nie? Dlatego bilety. A bułki, bo jestem głodna i coś muszę jeść... :)
<Wizard> sysek, Wgraj też na nowym.
<sysek> po co?
<sysek> mam tutaj snow leoparda
<bastetmilo> Ale rozumiem, że towarzystwo na drugie sniadanie to bliny z kawiorem spożywa...
<Wizard> Snow leopard bawi się własnymi klockami.
<Wizard> bastetmilo, I zapijamy martini!
<Wizard> Z oliwką!
<Szatan> Wizard: a człowiek nóż był? tzn. Janusz ;p
<TheNumb> sysek: postaw obok śnieżnego kotka.
<TheNumb> Ja właśnie myślałem czy by nie zainstalować refita i wrzucić obok jakiegoś linuksa.
<TheNumb> Chociaż podobno kernel 3.3 bootuje z EFI bez żadnego bootloadera.
<sysek> TheNumb: nie no. dzwnie tak troche na macu
<Wizard> To nie kernel, tylko GRUB.
<Wizard> sysek, Ja nie narzekam
<Wizard> Lucid sprawuje się lepiej niż Leopard. Szczególnie, że są na niego programy.
<TheNumb> Wizard: kernel
<TheNumb> Wizard: przecież napisałem, że bez bootloadera.
<TheNumb> Tzn, dodatkowego ;p
<Wizard> Ah.
<TheNumb> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.3#head-b8360946e9fb561ee77f807ced5396e64aabeca4
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7hex633> (at kernelnewbies.org)
<TheNumb> Ciekawa sprawa
<sysek> Wizard: ja wychodze akurat z zalozenia, ze jednak na macu, to wole miec tlyko maca
<sysek> a na pc to moge miec i windowsa i linuksa
<sysek> chociaz wole tylko jeden system
<TheNumb> sysek: e tam.
<gjm> AmigaOs
<TheNumb> sysek: na macu nie ma co psuć ;/
<TheNumb> gjm: morphos
<gjm> kozio linux
<sysek> heh ;)
<Szatan> TheNumb: jest ;d
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Szatan: co? ;o
<sysek> ale to tylko moje zdanie jest :)
<Szatan> TheNumb: instalować macporty ;x
<TheNumb> Szatan: macporty ssą.
<TheNumb> Wolę homebrew.
<Wizard> Dobra, idźcie już na #mac
<TheNumb> ;d
<sysek> Wizard: czemu ?
<sysek> ostatnio ciety jestes.
<Wizard> temu: /topic
<Wizard> Ktoś musi.
<TheNumb> sysek: ostatnio = zawsze.
<Wizard> Tutaj jest taki burdel, że muszę.
<TheNumb> Uch, och. Ładny ekran logowania w tym nowym ooboontoo.
<TheNumb> Podobuje mi się.
<Wizard> Jeszcze wybłagam opy dla gjma i bastetmilo i wtedy się zacznie holokaust
<sysek> no ale chyba nie da sie rozmawiac 24h o ubu :)
<TheNumb> Wizard: i dla mnie.
<DaZ> Wizarda po prostu boli w maki <:
<Wizard> sysek, Nie da się
<Szatan> eh, Wizard nie umie wyczarować nowego iMaca ;D
<TheNumb> DaZ: przecież on ma powerbuka.
<Wizard> DaZ, tak, dlatego, że mnie nie stać, czy coś, a zawsze chciałem mieć, a nie jestem ładną blondynką, żeby dać za niego tyłka.
<Wizard> ;P
<sysek> mnie tez nie stac na maca
<gjm> a masz
<Wizard> Mam i jest to podstawowy mój komputer w domu.
<gjm> jakbym miał kasę to też bym kupił, czemu nie? ale nie mam
<TheNumb> gjm: podejrzane, co nie? <:
<Szatan> eh, ja się zastanawiam nad sensem posiadania netbooka
<gjm> bardzo
<TheNumb> Szatan: netzbuk to zło.
 * bastetmilo chce mieć netbooka
<TheNumb> Szatan: tzn, taki z ekranem mniejszym niż 12 cali.
<bastetmilo> i MacBooka
<bastetmilo> i tablet
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: to kup aira 11,6" :P
<Szatan> ja mam tablet 10"
<TheNumb> Jedyne... 6000zł? lol.
<gjm> MacBook'a Pro chętnie bym przygarnął
<sysek> 4300 :(
<sysek> kosztuje air
<TheNumb> sysek: smutne.
<sysek> nie rozumiem waszego zachownia
<gjm> mnie nikt nie rozumie
<bastetmilo> sysek: czego nie rozumiesz?
<sysek> dlaczego niektorzy sie tak zachowuja
<sysek> gdy ja chce po prostu porozmawiac.
<Wizard> Jak?
<Wizard> No ale rozmawiaj.
<TheNumb> Ale nie na tym kanale
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> ;D
<Wizard> Ale nie o OS X
<sysek> nic nie mowie przeciez o os x
 * Szatan stawia gentoo
<TheNumb> Szatan: powodzenia.
<TheNumb> Szatan: zrobili już stage3 z unstable?
<TheNumb> Czy dalej trzeba przeskakiwać ze stable? :P
<Szatan> TheNumb: sam zbudowałem stage3 :D via funtowe metro :)
<TheNumb> Szatan: ale nie stawiasz funtoo, co nie?
<TheNumb> Bo funtoo jest fuj.
<TheNumb> Dziecko drobbinsa
<Szatan> TheNumb: w metro masz wybór czy gentoo czy funtoo
<TheNumb> Brrr...
<TheNumb> Szatan: wiem, wiem :P
<TheNumb> Sam klikałem szablony i kompilowałem na vps
<TheNumb> haha :D
<Wizard> Ostrzegałem.
<gjm> Wizard++
<gjm> dawno chciałem go uciszyć :)
<gjm> tzn. torrentowa
<Wizard> Ja widzę, że tu bez większego terroru się jednak nie obejdzie.
<sysek> :o
<Wizard> W sumie, to podpatrzyłem na #ubuntu-ru ten terror
<sysek> zaden terror, to tylko rewolucja
<sysek> kurcze, jednak to unity mi sie nie podoba
<amsh> a mnie tak
<amsh> 12 znacznie przyspieszyła
<sysek> tzn idea fajna, ale ten styl gtk jest jakis
<sysek> nie wiem no
<sysek> dziwny
<amsh> zauważyłem nawet że lepiej hula na 3d niż 2d
<amsh> co trudno mi skumać
<bastetmilo> Wizard: więc tak wolno? Że niby starych wyjadaczy też?
<gjm> to jest stary troll, więc się nie liczy
<Wizard> amsh, Qt QML
<Wizard> bastetmilo, Ciąć jak leci: starych, nowych, bez znaczenia.
<Wizard> Tak, jak tw. sysek powiedział: rewolucja!
<bastetmilo> pięknie... bardzo mi się to podoba.
<Wizard> Pamiętajcie też, że terror najlepiej działa, kiedy jest nagły, niespodziewany i silny.
<amsh> siedzę na becie, od wczoraj menedżer aktualizacji nic nie znajduje, więc nie wiem
<Wizard> Więc ja mówię: ścinać równo.
<amsh> ściągam nowy obraz
<Wizard> amsh, zostaw
<gjm> Wizard: tak jest kapitanie!
<Wizard> Już nie siedzisz na becie
<Wizard> :D
<sysek> nie wiem czemu, ale ubuntu one jest w sumie lepsze niz icloud
<Wizard> Nie wiem, nie używam.
<Natasza> bry
<gjm> no i będzie ban
 * gjm strzepuje pyłek
<Wizard> gjm, To chyba na odwrót.
<gjm> tzn.?
<gjm> motyla noga
<bastetmilo> Wizard: U1 jest fajne. Jakieś DejaDup robi mi backup i samo wysyła na U1 i w ogóle takie miłe jest, że codziennie rano to robi :). A konfiguracja to było 3 klikniecia.
<Wizard> A tak, widziałem to.
<Guest1850> bry
<Wizard> Ale wolałbym, żeby wysyłało mi na jakiś mój serwer.
<Wizard> Guest1850, Cześć.
<bastetmilo> bbl
<Guest1850> gjm: jest popierdolony ;x
<gjm> wiedziałęm
<Wizard> Idę, pa.
<gjm> cześć
<DeNump> Haj.
<DeNump> Dziwny ten czaroczej. Daje +q za nic ;x
<gjm> nie tylko on
<fw190> Witam
<fw190> mam pytanie laika
<fw190> czy mając obecnie zainstalowane 11.10 mógłbym zainstalować 12.04 tak by wyczyścić wszystko, ale nie stracić danych
<fw190> mam dwie partycje dev/sda1/ i dev/sda6/home
<BlessJah> to zależy, czy masz oddzielną partycję na home
<BlessJah> jeśli masz, możesz instalować
<BlessJah> czemu nie zrobisz po prostu upgrade?
<fw190> bo oczywiście nainstalowałem jakichś programów i nie wiem czy wszystko wywaliłem a chciałbym miec czysty system
<fw190> tz. czy wszystkie zalezności wywaliłem
<BlessJah> no to mozesz, tylko koniecznie upewnij sie, ze nie zaznaczyles opcji "formatuj" przy wyborze dyskow
<fw190> czyli mam nagrac sobie na pendrive
<fw190> podłączyć przy starci i wybrac tam opcję którą
<fw190> a nie mógłby tylko sformatowac tej partcji systemowej?
<BlessJah> systemową, montowaną jako '/', sformatuj
<BlessJah> ale tej montowanej jako '/home' nie formatuj, tam sa wszystkie dane uzytkownikow (tylko konta musisz potworzyc od nowa)
<Wizard> Nie trzeba tworzyc kont od nowa
<fw190> a to tam będzie taka opcja do wyboru? czy trzeba wybrać nową tablicę partycji i tam zaznaczyć?
<BlessJah> Wizard: przy formacie i reinstalacji?
<BlessJah> nie, bedzie opcja
<BlessJah> wybierzesz reczne partycjonowanie
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie gdzie mogę znaleźć pełną listę zmian w 12.04?
<BlessJah> tą od '/' sformatuj i ustaw montowanie jako '/', tą od '/home' podobnie, bez formatu
<fw190> ok rozumiem
<fw190> dziękuję z apomoc
<fw190> za pomoc
<BlessJah> żaden problem
<GriGi> Witam :).
<GriGi> Mam mały problem, właśnie zaktualizowałem system do 12.04, i mam problem z paskiem po lewej.
<GriGi> Wcześniej pasek się chował jak coś maksymalizowałem, albo najeżdzałem na niego oknem ale normalnie był widoczny.
<GriGi> a teraz nie chce się chować :/. W ustawieniach zauważyłem że można zrobić "auto hide", ale wtedy chowa się nawet jak wszystkie okna są schowane :/.
<GriGi> to chyba zwało się "window dodge" - pasek chował się jak najeżdzało się oknem. Niestety ale wygląda na to że usunęli to. Nie ma żadnego sposobu?
<m477>  powrot do starego systemu :)
<GriGi> Niee, no jakoś to wytrzymam :P.
<lisu> re
<lisu> ooo
 * lisu robi na pudle upgrejd do 12.04... warto? czy dać sobie siana?
<GriGi> lisu, warto, Unity dużo lepiej działa. Lepsze wrażenie. Ładniejsze okno logowania, HUD itp.
<GriGi> to z takich zalet wizualnych :)
<ntat> nie lubię zalet wizualnych:|
<karoles> rozmasruj kupe na monitorze
<karoles> gwarantuje ze nawet w unity po tym pozbedziesz sie zalet wizualnych
<BlessJah> on jeszcze nie ma bana?
<ntat> Dziś prawdziwych środowisk graficznych już nie ma..., jak to ktoś kiedyś powiedział:]
<ntat> Ale nadejdzie taki czas, że do Unity będzie "Retro Theme" - Gnome 2, o wyglądzie Gnoma ale wymaganiach Unity:P
<GriGi> Ja tam Unity lubię. Minimalizm to jest to :D. Nie rozumiem dlaczego co tak im przeszkadzała ta opcja "window dash".
<GriGi> na netbooku 10" to było najlepsze rozwiązanie
<ftpd> Unity to minimalizm?
<ftpd> He he he.
<gjm> Unity i minimalizm, żarcik?
<ftpd> Gnome -> minimalizm.
<ftpd> ;-)
<lisu> dupa tam unity gnioty, ja gnome shell preferuje, jak już..., a tak to ciągle na debianku i gnomcu 2.3x coś, no chyba ze fluxbox :D :D
<ntat> Na netbooku mam xfce i na nim jestem w stanie uzyskać większy obszar do pracy niż bądź, co bądź mało konfigurowalnym Unity
<GriGi> ftpd, a dlaczego nie? Minimalizm, mam pulpit, pasek kilku ikon po lewej i tyle, nic więcej. Minimalistycznie. Może nie w maksymalnym stopniu, ale tak mi się podoba.
<GriGi> do tego paczka ikon faenza :). Wiem że dało by się bardziej minimalistycznie, ale dla mnie to już była ubogość.
<GriGi> może inaczej, Unity -> prostota :). Ale też doskwiera mi ta niemożność konfiguracji :/.
<ftpd> GriGi: Fluxbox. To jest minimalizm.
<ntat> Terminal
<ntat> :]
<GriGi> ftpd, wiem, wiem :). Ale dla mnie to jest za dużo, jak pisałem: to już była by ubogość.
<BlessJah> terminal to nie wm
<ntat> ale za to pełny minimalizm
<BlessJah> btw, openbox nie ma paska
<BlessJah> to jest minimalizm
<GriGi> O, za to powrócił dźwięk bąbelków przy regulacji głośności w moim netbooku :D.
<tajwanuser> cze
<mati75> BlessJah: musisz sam zdecydować jaki chcesz
<gjm> jeśli chcesz
<mati75> BlessJah: http://mati75.eu/screenshots/2011-12-17-120139_1024x768_scrot.png jak się nie da pod terminalem zrobić wm
<GriGi> Spadam, narazie.
<BlessJah> mati75: tmux?
<gjm> jo
<gjm> <;
<bastetmilo> gjm: mogłbyś? :)
<gjm> oczywiści
<bastetmilo> ;*
<mati75> BlessJah: tmux + urxvt
<gjm> bastetmilo: ;*
<mati75> na pm się miziać
<bastetmilo> mati75: nikt tu się nie mizia
<tajwanuser> ja sie miziam
<tajwanuser> ale nie informowalem was
<tajwanuser> :D
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: i dzięki ci za to
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> kto sie dzisiaj opalil?:P
<bastetmilo> ja
<gjm> tajwanuser: jezu
<bastetmilo> zjarało mnie w busie
 * mati75 oglądał tylko dziewczyny w parku
<tajwanuser> gjm: :P
<BlessJah> mati75: trzeba było wpaść do nas
<BlessJah> dni otwarte tylkod dla dziewczyn, akcja "Dziewczyny na politechniki"
<gjm> do przedszkola
<mati75> BlessJah: na polibudzie nic ciekawego nie było
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: no tak, Ty pol dnia spedzasz w busie:D
<mati75> tylko jedna laska się na mnie gapiła
<tajwanuser> a ja disiaj pojechalem rowerem do szkoly
<tajwanuser> :)
<gjm> mati75: ale okazało się że to facet?
<tajwanuser> xD
<BlessJah> mówimy o tej samej politechnice?
<mati75> gjm:  brzydka była
<mati75> BlessJah: pwr?
<BlessJah> mati75: na pewno laska?
<BlessJah> pwr
<BlessJah> oO
<mati75> kutas jej nie wystawał
<gjm> :<
<bastetmilo> ej, ja chciałam!
<BlessJah> gjm: i czego się wpieprzasz, jak rozmawiamy
<tajwanuser> jakies nowe zasady na kanale?:>
<gjm> terror lol
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: owszem. Rewolucja.
<bastetmilo> z błogosawieństwem od Wizarda
<inzaghi89> pije ktoś piwo? chce mieć świadomośc, że nie piję sam ;p
<tajwanuser> pewnie ten... m477 :>
<drathir> jeszcze 23 brak 
<drathir> tajwanuser: tutaj mozesz niestety nie trafic...
<tajwanuser> ;>
<ftpd> Hehe.
<KiFka> hej
<gjm> cześć :)
<bastetmilo> hej
<bastetmilo> KiFka: dziś may tutaj straszny spokój
<bastetmilo> :)
<KiFka> no to porozrabiamy :D
<bastetmilo> oczywiście
<bastetmilo> masz już nowe Ubu?
<gjm> no nie wiem <;
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo wszystkich uciszyla i teraz "mamy tutaj straszny spokoj"... :D
<KiFka> nie, ale mysle zeby na netbpooku postawic
<bastetmilo> KiFka: ja zaraz spóróbuję pobrać.
<ftpd> E tam, wszystkich.
<ftpd> ;-)
<tajwanuser> haha:D while true; do eject && sleep 1 && eject -t; done
<KiFka> bastetmilo, bedzie okazja to reinstalacji
<KiFka> ale nie dzis...
<KiFka> padnieta jestem jakos
<bastetmilo> KiFka: ja jutro robie reinstall
<KiFka> i musialabym pendrive szukac
<bastetmilo> oh, jak się pobiera. Jeszcze 40 minut.
<bastetmilo> i jeszcze 58 :(
<ftpd> Co Ty, masz blueconnecta? ;-)
<KiFka> lol
<gjm> 21:19 -!- bastetmilo [~bastetmil@applejack.q3k.org] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<gjm> 21:19 <@kazehakase> lol
<gjm> :)
<KiFka> mhm
<KiFka> interesujace...
<bastetmilo> co?
<KiFka> chyba zmutowalam :D
<gjm> trzeba było nie uciekać ;d
<bastetmilo> to nie ja!
<bastetmilo> to serwer
<KiFka> hmm
<KiFka> milczycie
<KiFka> umarl ktos?
<gjm> trolle wyginęły
<Ozil> witam
<gjm> albo i nie
<lisu> lol
<bastetmilo> KiFka: Gesslerowa jest na TVN
<KiFka> gjm, jak dinosaury?
<gjm> kto mu zdjął bana, ja się pytam?
<KiFka> na cos ten efekt cieplarniany sie przydal
<KiFka> bastetmilo, nie mam pl tv :/
<Ozil> bastetmilo: weeb.tv
<bastetmilo> gjm: ktoś to zrobil. Może ma jakieś koneksje
<gjm> nie mów że to Ty
<bastetmilo> nie
<bastetmilo> no, przeciez nie ja mu dałam
<karoles> gjm:
<gjm> wut?
<karoles> co na archlinux psujesz :P
<gjm> gdzie?
<Ozil> gjm:  na #archlinux-pl dostałeś -q
<karoles> 21:37|09 < mati75> 20:35 < gjm> Oficjalny kanał Ubuntu || Ubuntu 12.04 wydane...
<gjm> kopa dostałem, nie +q
<gjm> bosz
<gjm> Ozil: żebyś ty zaraz nie dostał
<Ozil> a niby za co teraz co ?
<gjm> za darmo
 * karoles stwierdza
<karoles> Kanał chuj.
<karoles> :*
 * gjm stwierdza
<karoles> Pa misiaczki. Śmierdzi tu troche
<ftpd> Już mniej.
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> ano
<TheNumb> Oj, karoles nie będzie zadowolony.
<Ozil> możecie się obrazić ale moja opinia jest taka dzieci dostały trochę władzy i się zaczęło
<gjm> nie chcę nic mówić, ale wczoraj sam chciałeś opa misiu
<KiFka> dzieci?
<gjm> w sumie dla bastetmilo to taki trochę komplement :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, slyszalas....
<KiFka> hyh
<KiFka> nie chce nikogo rozczarowywac
<mati75> ale zachowujecie jakby wam sodowa do glow strzelila
 * Diabelko is laughing so much
<TheNumb> so hard
<Diabelko> ja się śmieję bardzo
<Diabelko> a nie twardo
<Diabelko> twardy śmiech jest niebezpieczny, zabija
<piszu> Wam też przy aktualizacji z 11.10 na 12.04 wysypal sie grub?
<gjm> mi osobiście nie
<KiFka> mi sie narazie nic nie wysypalo
<KiFka> ale nie zaczelam instalacji
<KiFka> to moze dlatego
<gjm> pewnie tak <;
<TheNumb> KiFka: sprytnie.
<KiFka> no slonce
<KiFka> po 9h na supporcie
<KiFka> spryt mi uszami wylazi
<TheNumb> KiFka: a ja myślałem, że to się nazywa mózg :<
<KiFka> TheNumb, skonczyl sie...
<KiFka> heh cool
<KiFka> dzis  mialam klienta co sie Thorbjoern zwal
<KiFka> lars thorbjoern nils nilsson :D
<TheNumb> KiFka: siedzisz w Norwegii?
<TheNumb> :P
<KiFka> TheNumb, pudlo
<Ozil> szwecja
<TheNumb> Mhm
<TheNumb> Cool
<KiFka> pudlo Ozil
<TheNumb> Finlandia.
<KiFka> kolejne pudlo TheNumb
<TheNumb> Islandia.
<ftpd> Ostatnio na jednym forum był wątek, w którym jeden idiota zapytał o cośtam w SzFecji. A reszta baranów posłusznie pisała tak za nim.
<TheNumb> ftpd: myapple.pl? <:
<ftpd> TheNumb: To przecież oczywiste.
<TheNumb> hahaha D:
<TheNumb> KiFka: trafiłem?
<KiFka> TheNumb, niestety nie udalo ci sie
<ftpd> Ja tam się codziennie muszę z kretynami użerać :(
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie trzeba było przyjmować posady modernatora.
<KiFka> mysle ze dokladniej wie to tu tylko kklimonda i bastetmilo
<TheNumb> KiFka: no to Holandia.
<KiFka> TheNumb, ladny kraj ale nie...
<bastetmilo> KiFka: zgadują gdzie mieszkasz teraz? :)
 * lisu pie***li, jutro urlop bierze i ma wyj*
<lisu> nie mozna tak od świtu do nocy
<TheNumb> lisu: za mało wulgarnie <:
<ftpd> I uważasz, że wygwiazdkowanie wulgaryzmów sprawiło, że przestały być wulgarne?
<TheNumb> ftpd: to działa jak cenzura w telewizji.
<lisu> nie, ale juz po 22, dzieci spią, a to tylko dla zachowania pozorów
<TheNumb> ftpd: przecież jak nie usłyszysz to nie dowiesz się co powiedział.
<TheNumb> Nawet patrząc na ruch warg.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, yepp ;)
<KiFka> lisu, ja w nast tyg
<KiFka> jeszcze 2 dni tyry i uff
<KiFka> piekna i mloda bastetmilo  :P
<KiFka> hrrr
<TheNumb> A na mnie się wkurzała jak mówiłem "Pani" :<
<manio> z wydania na wydanie to Ubuntu coraz przyjemniejsze :-)
<TheNumb> Ja do wszystkich pań mówię per Pani ^^
<KiFka> jak ktos tu powiedzial dzieciaku :P
<bastetmilo> KiFka: to miło jak taki młodzieniec jak Ozil mówi na mnie dziecko.
<KiFka> bastetmilo, ja juz sie balam go wyprowadzic z iluzji
<bastetmilo> od razu czuje sie młodsza o 10 lat.
<ftpd> To znaczy, że masz 8?
<bastetmilo> och. Jeszcze wiecej komplementów :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, widzisz same komplemeny
<bastetmilo> jak miło.
<ftpd> Bo eftepedzie są miłe. A to, że brzydko mówią bezmózgom to plotki.
<KiFka> TheNumb, poddales sie?
<TheNumb> KiFka: nie. Po prostu nie chce mi się dalej pisać.
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> kichawa: trochę poanalizuję i może coś wymyślę.
<TheNumb> KiFka: ^
<TheNumb> nie kichawa ;f
<KiFka> w sumie moglabym dac ci jakas wskazowke
<ftpd> Ale w ogóle skandynawskie?
<ftpd> Czy przypadkiem lars thorbjoern nils tam mieszkał?
<ftpd> :P
<KiFka> nie
<BlessJah> lol
<ftpd> He he.
<TheNumb> ftpd: obstawiam, że nie skandynawskie.
<kichawa> ?
<TheNumb> kichawa: nic, nic. tabfail
<kichawa> jak tam nowe ubnciątko :)
<KiFka> moim drodzy w czasie globalizacji
<KiFka> i zjednoczonej europy
<ftpd> Trzeba uciekać jak najdalej.
<ftpd> Wiemy.
<BlessJah> wróg to wróg
<TheNumb> piszesz z Ukrainy/Rosji.
<KiFka> i inne brednie
<TheNumb> Albo Białorusi.
<bastetmilo> wszycy mieszkamy w globalnej wiosce :)
<bastetmilo> lol
<KiFka> ;)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: wiosce. Dobrze powiedziane.
<bastetmilo> oj, TheNumb nie w tę stronę
<ftpd> TheNumb: To się nazywa Związek Radziecki. Plotki o rozpadzie, jak sama nazwa wskazuje, to plotki.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ja jestem ze wsi :)
<KiFka> ja nie gawait pa ruskij
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Oj tam, Warszawa jak Warszawa.
<bastetmilo> buahahaha
<KiFka> moja wioska hmm
<TheNumb> ftpd: bastetmilo nie jest z Warszawy :P
<KiFka> bastetmilo, jest globalna
<KiFka> globalnie rzecz biorac
<ftpd> TheNumb: To nic. Zawsze miło sobie pojeździć na to 'miasto'.
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Odezwał się poznaniak :D
<ftpd> Ja? W życiu.
<ftpd> Ja tu tylko mieszkam.
<TheNumb> Ale mieszkasz.
<TheNumb> <:
<ftpd> Jestem słoikiem.
<TheNumb> Mój ojciec mówi na poznań: "Pyrlandia"
<ftpd> Dziecko mojej znajomej mówi na kupę 'gugu'.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, czego to dowodzi.
<ftpd> :P
<TheNumb> No, a wracajac do zgadywanki...
<TheNumb> KiFka: belgia.
<KiFka> nie
<ftpd> Uuu, Belgia.
<ftpd> Ale miałabyś plusiszona.
<KiFka> ja tam wole swoja obczyzne :D
<ftpd> TheNumb: http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Plik:Europa-mapa_polityczna.png&filetimestamp=20070216195951
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d5pku27> (at pl.wikipedia.org)
<ftpd> TheNumb: Go go go, w końcu trafisz!
<TheNumb> ftpd: bez tego bym sobie poradził.
<TheNumb> Ale nie chce mi się już zgadywać.
<ftpd> Mi się kojarzy, że mogę mieć w jakichś starych logach.
<ftpd> Ale jakoś żyłem 17 lat mojego życia bez tej wiedzy, to i następne kilka przeżyję.
<KiFka> bastetmilo, nie spij
<ftpd> Oj, jest na majejplu sonda 'czy kupisz ajpada 3'. Mam ochotę wpaść i napisać 'kupię, mam przecież dwie nerki'.
<lisu> ftpd: się piwem mało nie udławiłem
<KiFka> serio jest taki kanal?
<ftpd> Jaki kanał?
<gjm> nie, strona
<ftpd> Strona jest. myapple.pl
<KiFka> az zerkne
<ftpd> Siedzą fanboje i dyskutują o ejplu.
<KiFka> a o czym tu dyskutowac. dziala
<lisu> KiFka: i jest kur*ko drogi
<lisu> w porównaniu do konkurencji
<gjm> i znowu o apple
<KiFka> lisu, tez mnie jakos nie rusza... jak ktos ma to se kupuje...
<lisu> KiFka: ... jak ktoś ma nadmiar...
<ftpd> 22:23:53 |       KiFka   | a o czym tu dyskutowac. dziala
<ftpd> Tak, ale mnóstwo idiotów nie wie, jak.
<lisu> ftpd: nie nazwałbym leni od razu idiotami
<KiFka> ftpd, no to mi przykro... bo mi sie wydawalo ze prosciej sie nie da
<TheNumb> ftpd: Co lepsze, jeszcze więcej idiotów twierdzi, że każdy inny sprzęt powinien działać tak samo, jeśli nie podobnie.
<KiFka> lisu, :P sie pracuje to sie ma
<lisu> ftpd: wiesz, doszedłem do wniosku, że "im" się po prostu nie chce czytać, oni po prostu kolory rozróżniają i kształty
<ftpd> KiFka: Mi teeż ;-)
<TheNumb> lisu: ale skąd oni mają pieniądze na te zabawki? >.>
<KiFka> mysle ze nie zaleznie od systemu
<lisu> TheNumb: jak to skad... nerki sprzedają
<KiFka> user nie myslacy to najgorszy jego wrog
<TheNumb> lisu: aaaa no tak.
<TheNumb> Jedna nerka to 150k$
<KiFka> lisu, chwileczke
<KiFka> ja dalam pieniazki
<ftpd> KiFka: Oni potrafią 3 razy w miesiącu dyskutować, jaki kupić router do łącza 2 MB/s.
<KiFka> obie nerki mam nadal....
<bastetmilo> o. ja też przecież mam nadal obie nerki
<ftpd> Kupują sprzęt za 5 klocków, a szkoda mi dopłacić 3 dychy do routera.
<KiFka> bastetmilo, a popos dziala?
<TheNumb> ftpd: niech kupią sobie ten od apple.
<TheNumb> ;D
<lisu> KiFka: to jaki żarcik okolicznościowy.. ps. który z "wynalazków" appla nabyłaś?
<TheNumb> 10x droższy ale ma japko na obudowie.
<bastetmilo> KiFka: wciąż jest na "obserwacji" na dniach ma byc wiadomość
<KiFka> lisu, 27", i7, 8gh ramu ...
<KiFka> no i ipoda mam :D
<KiFka> lol
<KiFka> lans
<TheNumb> Ajszpadel.
<TheNumb> A, nie ipad
<bastetmilo> ipod
<KiFka> nie
<TheNumb> Ajpot, no tak.
<KiFka> TheNumb, tableta mam motorola xoom
<KiFka> z andkiem
<lisu> kufa, ja dalej mam nokie 6630, starą toshibe, ale za to nową dziewczyne x]
<KiFka> mam sie na bakiem z iOSem
<ftpd> lisu: .avi, czy .mkv?
<TheNumb> ftpd: .titt
<TheNumb> ftpd: .tiff*
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> .raw
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Może ją wywołać, kiedy tylko chce.
<KiFka> bakier*
<KiFka> raw
<KiFka> gdzie
<KiFka> ktos
<lisu> ftpd: a moge wywołać, ale poszła spac
<KiFka> slucham
<TheNumb> KiFka: lubisz dostosować system pod siebie? :P
<ftpd> lisu: Pozdrów.
<TheNumb> KiFka: czy inny powód tego, że nie lubisz ajoes?
<KiFka> TheNumb, troche mi podstawowych funkcji brakowalo
<TheNumb> KiFka: ja się śmiałem jak nie miałem w iPodzie kopiuj/wklej :D
<ftpd> Mnie chyba najbardziej boli, że wszystko (dropbox!) jest readonly.
<KiFka> wiec oddalam iphona
<KiFka> wkurzal mnie tylko
<KiFka> TheNumb, to zalezy... z tym dopasowywaniem
<lisu> no nie moge ajfona, tyle o nim szumu, a jakość nie zasługuje na tak wygórowaną cene
<KiFka> lubie jak wszystko dziala jak ma dzialac
<KiFka> lisu, nie lubie nie chce i w ogole
<ftpd> Ja miałem 1st gen kilka lat. Jak się wifi zepsuło, oddalem Samicy.
<TheNumb> lisu: right.
<KiFka> wole mojego galaxiego
<lisu> s2?
<TheNumb> KiFka: S?
<TheNumb> Y?
<KiFka> oba
 * lisu ciągle na nokii 6630 
<ftpd> Ja miałem Nexusa S, ale zgubiłem :(
 * lisu hides
<ftpd> Teraz po premii kupię chyba SGN.
<KiFka> s3 wychodzi na dniach
<ftpd> KiFka: TouchWiz mnie boli.
<lisu> s3 z tego co kojarze bedzie miał 4 rdzeniaki i nic poza tym ciekawego
<ftpd> I będzie kosztował miliony monet.
<lisu> może dowalą mu 12 mpixeli
<ftpd> Z pewnością drożej niż SGN.
<KiFka> mnie boli ze jutro o 6 wstac musze
<ftpd> Jakoś pewnie w okolicy One X.
<lisu> sg.. nexus?
<ftpd> lisu: Si.
<lisu> zacny fon, ale chyba sobie s2 sprawie, 8 lat fona nie zmieniałem... najwyzsza pora.
<TheNumb> ftpd: imo, gnex jest słaby
<TheNumb> Z prozaicznej przyczyny, brak czytnika kart ;z
<TheNumb> No i aparat też ma lipny.
<KiFka> lol
<TheNumb> Wiem, że telefon nie jest do zdjęć no ale...
<KiFka> jeszcze mam w db
<KiFka> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9674140/biurko.jpg
<ftpd> A mnie nie boli. Nie robię zdjęć w ogóle (chyba, że coś 'zjawiskowego' na półce sklepowej, dla jaj).
<lisu> TheNumb: lipny to ma nokia 6630 w dzisiejszych czasach x]
<TheNumb> lisu: ja mam Nokię 500 i też jest dodupny aparat.
<TheNumb> 5 megapixeli nie wygląda na 5 ;]
<ftpd> KiFka: http://myapple.pl/think-different/170364-pokaz-swojego-maca.html
<ftpd> ;-)
<TheNumb> Ale co poradzić, to tylko ficzerfon.
<ftpd> A danych na telefonie też nie noszę, to po co mi czytnik kart.
<ftpd> Zresztą, SGN ma trochę wbudowane, jakieś chyba 16 GB.
<TheNumb> ftpd: maaało :D
<KiFka> ftpd, nie upadlam na glowe...
<KiFka> jeszcze
<TheNumb> A, no i Gnex ma ekran pentile
<KiFka> komp jak komp
<KiFka> ma robic to czego od niego oczekuje
<Voldenet> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/291/739/ad6.jpg
<Voldenet> Profesjonalnie.
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % du -sh -I Movies
<ftpd> 7.3G	.
<ftpd> Ja nie potrzebuję.
<KiFka> czego
<KiFka> dziewczynki z notebookiem?
<ftpd> KiFka: Nawiązywałem do rozmowy o pojemności SGN.
<KiFka> chyba mis ie zwoje przegrzewaja
<ftpd> Skoro home mam 7 GB, to 16 GB telefonu będzie aż nadto.
<lisu> ftpd: onośnie linka po przeglądnięciu kilku fot: "jeśli zabałaganione biurko jest znakiem zabałaganionego umysłu, znakiem czego jest puste biurko?"
<KiFka> bastetmilo, spisz?
<TheNumb> http://omgubuntu.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/login.jpg
<bastetmilo> KiFka: kotki karmilam
<TheNumb> jeż
<TheNumb> :D
<julek> bastetmilo: czesc
<bastetmilo> ja juz pobrałam Ubu
<bastetmilo> hej julek
<julek> bastetmilo: od dawna tu opujesz?
<Matan[M]> bry noc
<KiFka> lisu, jesli nawiazujesz do m0jego biurka to to zdjecie powstalo chwile po skreceniu go przez mojego mezczyzne
<TheNumb> lisu: idąc tym tokiem rozumowania, puste biurko jest znakiem bezmózgowia.
<bastetmilo> julek: nie.
<KiFka> ktorsy zrobil ta fotke zeby mi pokazac jak wyglada moje nowe miejsce
<KiFka> spedzania zycia :D
<ftpd> "tę".
<ftpd> :(
 * ftpd Grammar Nazi.
<lisu> KiFka: nawiązuje do "pokaż swojego maca"
<KiFka> ja tam go lubie
<KiFka> za exportowanie 14mb rawow w 4 sek
<ftpd> iMac fajna zabawka.
<ftpd> Miałem w 2008.
<ftpd> Ale jednak wolę lapka + monitor.
<KiFka> ekhem
<KiFka> ftpd, no mam tu tez
<KiFka> a wyjasnij
<bastetmilo> ftpd: tak. zabawka na której pracuje juz ponad dwa lata. Pracuje. Zarabiam.
<KiFka> chodzi ci o moblinosc?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: 'zabawka' w sensie 'sprzęt komputerowy'. Nie umniejszam wartości/przydatności.
<bastetmilo> w sensie, że gadżet?
<ftpd> KiFka: Tak. A nie chcę poświęcać czasu na pamiętanie, że muszę cośtam zsynchronizować.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: W sensie, jakbym o samochodzie napisał 'autko'. Takie określenie, bez krzty wartościowania.
<ftpd> Nie musisz się najeżać ;-)
<ftpd> KiFka: Bo wiesz. Dropboksy dropboksami, ale czasami kiedy mi się spieszy, szybko ściągam potrzebne dane 'gdziekolwiek', zamykam klapę i wybiegam.
<ftpd> Przy lapku + stacjonarce musiałbym albo tracić czas na kopiowanie ich, albo pamiętać, że muszę wrzucić do dropboksa/czegokolwiek, żebym miał instant na drugim komputerze.
<KiFka> w moim przypadku zawazyla wydajnosc z cyfrowa ciemnia w roli glowej....
<ftpd> Albo: w pracy wypożyczam film na lapka, potem muszę go po wifi/USB przepchać na iMaca (~kilkanaście minut), żeby obejrzeć na 27" ekranie, zamiast na 13".
<ftpd> A 7 GB filmu nie będę pchał dropboksem, 'no sorry'.
<KiFka> no ale.... my tu hadu
<KiFka> nie sciagam
<KiFka> wiec mi to rybka
<ftpd> Nie obrabiam rawów - więc mi to rybka.
<ftpd> Jestem sysadminem, ogromna wydajność nie jest mi potrzebna.
<TheNumb> ftpd: a właśnie. Adminujesz solkami czy windows?
<ftpd> Moje c2d 2.53 wystarcza mi aż nadto.
<ftpd> TheNumb: Centosami i Ubuntu, głównie. Na solkach od wielkiego dzwonu coś robię.
<KiFka> ja ide poadminowac moje zasoby energii
<KiFka> bastetmilo, dobranoc
<bastetmilo> KiFka: dobrej nocy
<bastetmilo> :*
<bastetmilo> o/
<KiFka> do jutra
<KiFka> paps
<bastetmilo> do jutra
<ftpd> 7 papierosów zostało. Wypłato, przybądź jutro jak najwcześniej.
<TheNumb> ftpd: albo rzuć palenie <:
<lisu> ftpd: rzuciłbyś
<TheNumb> Szkoda pieniędzy na fajki.
<lisu> lepiej kupić 5 piw :)
<TheNumb> lisu++
<ftpd> Pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć z jednym słowem semi-wulgarnym.
<TheNumb> Albo mniej takich burżujskich.
<lisu> albo 6, zależy jakich ;)
<ftpd> Nie gówno, znany detektywie z powieści Sir Artura Conan Doyle'a!
<lisu> czasem i 1 lepsze jak pić się chce niż ramka fajek
<TheNumb> Aaaanyways, zbieram się.
<TheNumb> cya.
<bastetmilo> paa
<ftpd> Czus.
 * TheNumb signs off
<bastetmilo> nie wyśpię się dziś
<lisu> bastetmilo: no dzis to raczej nie bardzo
<bastetmilo> jak nie pojde spac teraz to bede spac tylko 5godzin :(
<ftpd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuxdjVI-5r0
<ftpd> Słucham dziś w kółko.
<julek> e tam
<bastetmilo> Zagubieni Chłopcy?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: fajne
<bastetmilo> podoba mi się
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Świetny film.
<ftpd> Właśnie teraz jadę na tydzień do domu rodzinnego, do Polski B.
<ftpd> Nawypożyczałem klasyki.
<bastetmilo> wypożyczyłeś?
<ftpd> Lost Boys, Grapes of wrath, Aliena ;-)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Tak, wypożyczyłem. Z Internetu.
<bastetmilo> Ah. Aliena to mam wszystko na bluray :)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: skąd?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: torrentleech.org, jak zwykle.
<bastetmilo> też chę
<bastetmilo> pfff
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Właśnie ja jestem niby fantasta pełną gębą, konwenty robię i tak dalej, a nie widziałem Alienów ;-)
<bastetmilo> cooo
<ftpd> No jakoś mnie nigdy nie ciągnęło.
<ftpd> Kiedyś wypożyczyłem jedynkę, po 20 minutach wyłaczyłem, bo nudne.
<bastetmilo> zacytuje mojego kolege, który tak do mnie mówi jak zadaje pytanie o piłkę nożną.
<bastetmilo> "wyjdź"
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: bo jedynka sie dosyc długo rozkreca
<ftpd> Z SF to najchętniej star treki.
<bastetmilo> to dwójka jest najmocniejsza
<ftpd> Tak, mam w pracy alienowego nerda. Wiem o tej serii bardzo dużo, chociaż nie oglądałem.
<bastetmilo> ja kiedyś z moją mała siostrą w kółko to oglądałam
<ftpd> Moja samica ma braki. Nie widziała 2001, nie widziała Clockwork Orange. Znaczy, kiedyś. Teraz już widziała.
<lisu> star trek rulez
<ftpd> I jednocześnie wymówka 'zapoznać samicę' jest doskonałym pretekstem do obejrzenia w końcu Alienów.
<ftpd> lisu: No, katuję po raz trzeci w życiu Enterprise, od początku do końca.
<bastetmilo> czemu tak brzydko mówisz?
<lisu> ftpd: tng?
<ftpd> lisu: Enterprise.
<ftpd> lisu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Trek:_Enterprise
<lisu> to ten ze scotem baculą?
<ftpd> Najnowszy 'produkcyjnie' serial.
<ftpd> Tak.
<lisu> a to wszystko przede mna
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Jak?
<bastetmilo> samica
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Lubisz się czepiać słówek ;-) To w rzeczywistości jest bardzo czułe i kochane. Taki nasz inside joke.
<ftpd> Mój kolega z pracy mówi o żonie 'moja stara'.
<bastetmilo> ja mówie do mojego "ty stary dziadu"
<bastetmilo> ale nie w towarzystwie innych ludzi
<lisu> miałem płytki z 4 star trekami zakupione kupe lat temu, pełnometrażówki, płytki się pop*ły w sensie, ze nie można odczytac... leżą sobie nieszczęsne
<ftpd> Ale wiesz. Ze mnie taki romantyk, że w walentynki oglądaliśmy 'Psy' ;-)
 * lisu w walentynki walił browara :]
 * lisu ... chyba wałił browara... bo nie pamięta x]
<bastetmilo> a mnie TŻ zabrał na romantyczna kolacje :)
<ftpd> Nie no, kolacja też była.
<ftpd> Ale Psy koniecznie.
 * Mhrok wita, z óbóntowego lapika
<lisu> Mhrok: współczujemy.
<Mhrok> lisu: wolę to, niż Vistę ;)
<bastetmilo> ah. Nie ma bata. Nie wstane jutro rano.
<lisu> Mhrok: zgadza się.
<ftpd> Po co Linuks na desktop?
<ftpd> Przecież jest OSX.
<lisu> ftpd: daj już spokój
<Mhrok> ftpd: nie mój służbowy komputer, był wybór, albo legalna Vista albo legalny windows ;)
<Mhrok> *linuks
<Mhrok> O_o
<ftpd> Ja miałem do wyboru albo MacBooka Pro, albo jakiegoś high-endowego Della.
<emerte> czesc
<Mhrok> Witaj
<tajwanuser> cze
<Mhrok> ftpd: Nie wiem, cz potrafiłbym używać makówki...
<ftpd> lisu: Nie no. Ja miałem kilka ładnych lat różne Linuksy (najdłużej Gentoo), kilka lat Freebsd, ze dwa lata DragonFly, a raz nawet przez miesiąc QNX-a na desktopie ;-)
<ftpd> Ale jednak OSX jest najwygodniejszy on daily basis.
<Morfeusz888> ja używałem przez pewien czas maka to czułem się, jakby mnie ktoś dusił
<ftpd> Rozwiązania gujowe są fajne + to nadal normalny system zgodny z POSIX ;-)
<Mhrok> Ja lubię jak system czasem rzuca mi wyzwanie - zepsułem się, napraw mnie :D
<ftpd> Chociaż dalej zamiast kliknąć Finder -> Movies -> dwuklik na filmie wolę nowego taba w terminalu i open -a /Appliactions/MplayerX.app ~/Movies/film.mkv
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> :)
<ftpd> Mhrok: Polecam chmod -x /bin/*
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Jedno z najfajniejszych ćwiczeń mózgu.
<lisu> ftpd: ja juz chyba wiekszosc distr przerobiłem, ale tylko na debianopodobnych pracuje mi się najlepiej, 0 problemów ze sprzętem aktualnie. (na innych ciągle ze sprzętem problem) - repo spójne, w przeciwieństwie do niektórych, np, do takiego susła.
<ftpd> Jak mnie uczyli klikać w komputery, kazali zrobić i wrócić z naprawionym.
<Mhrok> Ja zatrzymałem sie na tym, że sprawiam co miesiąc, że sterowniki ATI działają na archu. To wyczerpuje moje potrzeby na "wrażenia" :D
<ftpd> Dlugo myślałem, z godzinkę.
<Voldenet> ftpd: i jak to rozwiązałeś? :P
<ftpd> Voldenet: /usr/bin/perl -e 'chmod(0755,"/bin/chmod")'
<Voldenet> o, ładnie
<Voldenet> ja myślałem o C
<Voldenet> LD
<Voldenet> :D
<ftpd> C ma wbudowanego chmoda?
<ftpd> Bo system(chmod) to tak średnio ;-)
<Voldenet> ma
<ftpd> Nie umiem C, nie wiem. Perla też nie umiem.
<lisu> ftpd: cytując martina: a kto się w pehapie połapie...?
<Voldenet> ftpd: hint
<Voldenet> void main(){chmod("/bin/chmod","0777");}
<Voldenet> oh, w zasadzie to nie hitn
<Voldenet> hint*
<Mhrok> oj tam, szczegóły ;)
<ftpd> Tak jeszcze w temacie Maków, przynieśli mi wczoraj Maka Mini i kazali postawić w serwerowni.
<bastetmilo> a po co?
<ftpd> Jakieś buildy iOS-owe chcą z Bamboo na tym puszczać.
<ftpd> Tyle, że jest średnio.
<ftpd> Ciężko wkręcić Maka Mini do szafy rakowej.
<pakos> gwozdziem przybij
<ftpd> No i zasilanie to ma takim kabelkiem 'zwykłym'. Po stronie komputera jest wtyczka jak w starych magnetofonach.
<ftpd> I muszę wkręcić listwę 'zwykłych' gniazdek zasilanych z normalnej listwy rackowej.
<Voldenet> ot, mac
<ftpd> Ale nawet fajny ten mac mini server. Malutkie takie gówienko, a ma i7, rozszerzalne 4 GB ramu i dwa dyski 500 GB w sprzętowym raid1.
<ftpd> Na maszynę do multimediów w domu jak znalazł.
<ftpd> Czy tam shellownię/torrenciarnię.
<ftpd> I prądu o wiele mniej żre, niż dowolne 1U.
<ftpd> Tyle, że muszę na biurku skonfigurować przed wywiezieniem, bo w serwerowni mam 'normalny' stary monitor, a nie thunderbolta/HDMI.
<ftpd> Dziś moja useria będzie miała rewolucję.
<ftpd> Wywalam screena, zostawiam tylko tmuxa.
<ftpd> ;-)
<piszu> dzien jak codzien :d
<ftpd> Jutro rano pewnie będzie 10 maili 'wtf?'.
<lisu> ftpd: ja miałem 50, jak ogranicznik na stream z youtuba i innych zrobiłem na 50kbps ;]
<ftpd> A to nie, ja nie ograniczam. Jestem mega liberalny: http://insomniac.pl/info/rules
<ftpd> Rozdział 'Zasoby'.
<lisu> ftpd: ja też jestem liberalny... w koncu jeszcze im jutuba nie odciałem ]x)
<bastetmilo> dobranoc dziubaski
<ftpd> Jakby mi w robocie odcięli YT albo innego FB, zabiłbym.
<ftpd> Na szczęście, to ja odcinam :P
<ftpd> (Znaczy, nie jest cięte. Ale jakby miało być...)
<ftpd> Nawet taki jestem miły, że im wystawiam ssh na 443, żeby z pracy mogli ircować.
<ftpd> :P
<emerte> o, to calkiem milo ;)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Czus.
<lisu> bastetmilo: brej nocy.
<lisu> ftpd: jesteś jak kij i marchewka, jakbyś im marchewką przed oczami nie pomachał, to nie byłbyś w stanie kijkiem uderzyć później.
<ftpd> 22:53:54 |        ftpd   | Pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć z jednym słowem semi-wulgarnym.
<ftpd> 22:54:07 |        ftpd   | Nie gówno, znany detektywie z powieści Sir Artura Conan Doyle'a!
<ftpd> ;-)
<Voldenet> narcyz ^ 1000
<Voldenet> cytuj sam siebie
<Voldenet> :D
<ftpd> Mądrych warto cytować :P
<Voldenet> rc.d stop ftpd
<ftpd> Voldenet: Operation not permitted.
<Voldenet> killall ftpd
<ftpd> Voldenet: Operation not permitted.
<Voldenet> sudo killall ftpd
<ftpd> Voldenet: Operation not permitted.
<Voldenet> rm -rf ~
<ftpd> Hint: sudo pomaga na 'Permission denied' :P
<Voldenet> - - - - - - -
<lisu> ftpd: kill -9 ftpd
<DaZ> my mamy systemy po polsku
<DaZ> pamięć nie może być read i takie tam
<Voldenet> lisu: kill: ftpd: argumentami muszą być numery procesów lub zadań
<Voldenet> DaZ: Tak
<Voldenet> system zaryty
<ftpd> DaZ: Błąd odczytu podczas zapisu. P)rzerwij, pO)nów, Z)rezygnuj.
<lisu> Voldenet: no tak, uzywam tego codziennie (no dobra, co tydzien) ale i tak nei mysle juz dzis
<Voldenet> lisu: też nie
<Voldenet> po co? :D
<Voldenet> JUŻ PRAWIE WOLNE DŁUGO
<lisu> po piwie
<lisu> a raczej pięciu
<lisu> szesciu? nie pamiętam x]
<Voldenet> piwo tępi
<lisu> Voldenet: ale odpręża
<Voldenet> można i tak
<lisu> i nie ... nie ŧępi, bez piwa chcesz kodzić?
<Voldenet> kodzę...
<Voldenet> robię to źle?
<lisu> Voldenet: bez piwa?
<Voldenet> Tak
<lisu> też kiedyś tak próbowałem
<Voldenet> i nadal się zastanawiam nad najoptymalniejszym zapisem wcięć
<Voldenet> to tak swoją drogą
<Voldenet> ostatnio spodobał mi się taki system wcięć, że daję
<Voldenet> funkcja(){
<Voldenet>     costam
<Voldenet>    costam
<Voldenet>     }
<Voldenet> jak w pythonie to wygląda
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> szczególnie jak się kod przegląda to dobrze widać funkcje od tego
<lisu> Voldenet: nie mówię o kodzeniu po 5 piwach, tylko w przerwie kodzenia, szklaneczka, dwie, przerwy chwile i idzie później kodzenie jak grom
<lisu> Voldenet: ja tam { daję pod funkcyją
<lisu> w sensie funcyja()
<lisu> {
<lisu> ee bb
<Voldenet> wiem wiem
<lisu> }
<Voldenet> też najpopularniejsze to
<Voldenet> ale to pythonowskie ładne, polecam
<lisu> z tym, ze wciecia np z if w ifie ... tabem jadę
<Voldenet> w sumie to i tak wszystko to można sobie jednym skryptem w awku przelecieć
<Voldenet> i zmienić dowolnie
<lisu> true
 * lisu słucha Through The Fire And Flames
<lisu> całkiem nie cicho ... x]
<lisu> 1st
<ftpd> Dobra, to ja idę robić rebooty.
<lisu> ftpd: nie za wcześnie?
<lisu> ty wlasnie, kurde musze zczaić kto tylko pasma ciągnie o tej porze
<ftpd> lisu: Nie.
<ftpd> Akurat.
<ftpd> Brb.
<m477> steee
<drathir> weee???
<m477> weed
<lisu> siema m477
<lisu> nei czas spac?
<m477> wstalem nie dawno
<m477> cze
<lisu> o to inaczej niz ja, juz od dawna nie spie
<lisu> w zasadzie od ... 24h
<m477> czemu
<lisu> w zwiazku z tym pora spac
<lisu> m477: zappierdalam na cały budzik
<lisu> dziś browara choć wypiłem
<lisu> ... a nawet 5 :)
<lisu> ale robota do przodu to jest spoko
<lisu> pora poleżeć chwile
<lisu> narta
<m477> cze
<eftepede> Cz.
<eftepede> No to jestem w dupie ;-)
<m477> ;]
<marcinnn> witam, jak tam testowanie 12stki :D ??
<m477> :D
<eftepede> Źle.
<eftepede> Kurwa.
<eftepede> ;-)
<eftepede> Bardzo źle.
<marcinnn> jak to co sie stało?
<eftepede> Mam maszynę jako OpenVZ guest.
<eftepede> I host ma 2.6.18
<eftepede> przez co mi się glibce popsuli.
<eftepede> Mocno.
<marcinnn> zainstaluj normalnie a nie na wirtualu:D
<eftepede> Nie mogę.
<marcinnn> ja moge i chce :) nie mam co robić z dyskiem
<eftepede> Brawo dla Ciebie. Natomiast niewiele mi to pomaga.
<eftepede> ;-)
<marcinnn> najwazniejszy jest fakt, że się laptop już tak nie grzeje prawie zimny
<marcinnn> eftepede: współczuje ale musisz coś wykombinować, a na jakim systemie domyślnie siedzisz?? pewnie windows
<eftepede> Nie.
<eftepede> Darwin tuonela.local 11.3.0 Darwin Kernel Version 11.3.0: Thu Jan 12 18:47:41 PST 2012; root:xnu-1699.24.23~1/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64
<marcinnn> eftepede: to coś pseudo macintoshowy system??
<eftepede> marcinnn: To OSX 10.7.3.
<marcinnn> eftepede: podejrzewałem :D hehe
<eftepede> marcinnn: Wybacz, ale nie mam teraz czasu na casualowe gadki. 50 userów czeka na powrót maszyny, dlatego zajmę się naprawą.
<marcinnn> eftepede: ok powodzenia
<marcinnn> ok lece
<drathir> co tam niszczycie wieczorem?
<eftepede> Kąputery.
<eftepede> ;-)
<eftepede> Czus.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-27
<denysonique> Gadu Gadu na Linuksa 'Już Wkrótce' http://beta.gg.pl/info/pobierz
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Matan[M]> bry
<gjm> Dz-dz-dzień dobry
<Voldenet> BRY
<m477> ;/
<ChaosEngine> gday
<shpaq> mornin'
<TheNumb> http://cl.ly/161M3K0E1f3j0y2r132I
<TheNumb> O taak, nie ma to jak klient Gadu, który ma 128MB w dmg ;]
<gjm> a co to 'Gadu'? <;
<DaZ> jaki ty indie
<DaZ> ojej ojej
<TheNumb> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ctLbRKVL
<mati75> TheNumb: on ma wszystkie reklamy offline
<TheNumb> mati75: da fuk?
<TheNumb> oO
<Wizard> cześć
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<gjm> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> TheNumb, !
<Wizard> siemanko
<TheNumb> Wizard: welkom!
<DaZ> guten morgen!
<Wizard> TheNumb, szanuj polski język
<Wizard> DaZ, ty też
<Wizard> ;]
<TheNumb> Wizard: Witaj mój Panie.
<TheNumb> Lepiej? ;]
<Wizard> Zdecydowanie.
<bastetmilo> nie ma to jak czekanie, aż sie pliki durnej joomli przegrają na serwer.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: trzeba było upchnąć zipa i unzipnąć :D
<Wizard> TheNumb, szanuj polski język
<gjm> lol
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ale ja to przez ftp...
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: trzeba było przenieść pliki na komputer lub program przeznaczony do obsługi użytkowników przez udostępnianie ich komputerom swoich zasobów i wykonywanie otrzymanych poleceń a potem je rozpakować poleceniem "unzip".
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: w PHP można rozpakować archiwum zip.
<TheNumb> Wizard: lepiej?
<Wizard> lepiej
<TheNumb> Tylko zabrakło mi << i >>
<Wizard> Dlaczego tak kaleczycie taki piękny język?
<TheNumb> FTP = Protokół Przesyłu Plików
<TheNumb> Od teraz FTP = PPP na #ubuntu-pl
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: często instalujesz nowe Joomle?
<TheNumb> Wizard: a może by tak zrobić słownik nowomowy.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: nie, teraz zreszta też nie, tylko przenoszę na nowy serwer.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: zgaduję, że pracujesz w agencji interaktywnej.
<Wizard> TheNumb, mówiłem, że będzie holokaust
<TheNumb> Wizard: no to zostaniesz uznany za zbrodniarza wojennego.
<Wizard> są tylko trzy reguły w temacie i *nikt* się do nich nie stosuje
<Wizard> TheNumb, Nie interesuje mnie to.
<TheNumb> Wizard: powinieneś określić co znaczy według Ciebie szanowanie polskiego języka.
<TheNumb> Każdy może to zrozumieć inaczej.
<Wizard> TheNumb, zobacz sobie definicję słowa szacunek.
<gjm> dobra, bbl
<Wizard> Obstawiam, że jesteś inteligentny i zrozumiesz w pełni.
<Wizard> Mnie po prostu mierzi postępująca germanizacja.
<TheNumb> Wizard: czyli nie tolerujesz wstawek z innego języka.
<Wizard> Można tak powiedzieć.
<Wizard> I właśnie to uznaję za brak szacunku do języka. Też.
<TheNumb> Co chcesz przez to osiągnąć?
<Wizard> Mówiłem, to tylko element terroru
<TheNumb> Terroru, który niczego dobrego raczej nie przyniesie.
<Wizard> Przyniesie więcej dobrego, niż złego.
<TheNumb> Przedstawiasz wszystko jakby na tym kanale panowała jakaś wielka degrengolada.
<Wizard> Bo tak jest.
<Wizard> Przychodzą tu ludzie, pytają się, potrzebują pomocy, a są wyśmiewani, gnojeni.
<TheNumb> Taki jest irc.
<TheNumb> Może inaczej, racy są ludzie.
<TheNumb> *tacy
<Wizard> Tylko w słowiańskich krajach
<TheNumb> Nie.
<Wizard> na #ubuntu-ru banują nawet za wklejanie linków.
<Wizard> I jest spokój!
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: tak :) a poczym zgadłeś? ;)
<TheNumb> No bo tam masz kalka w kalkę to co się dzieje w Rosji.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: yyy w sumie to chyba po niczym.
<Wizard> A tu masz kalka w kalkę to, co się dzieje w Polsce.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: jakoś tak pomyślałem i tyle.
<Wizard> Pierdel, serdel, burdel.
<TheNumb> Wizard: Chcesz wprowadzić porządek podobny do tego z rosyjskiego kanału?
<Wizard> Nie, chcę na początek trochę postraszyć, żeby ludzie się zaczęli po prostu zachowywać.
<Wizard> I tyle.
<lisu> re
<Wizard> Cześć lisu.
<TheNumb> Gorzej będzie jeśli przegniesz i wartościowi ludzie pójdą sobie z tego kanału i nigdy nie wrócą.
<Wizard> Ofiary rewolucji ;]
<TheNumb> Wizard: gorzej jeśli w ten sposób uśmiercisz kanał. Wtedy już nie będziesz miał gdzie przeprowadzać rewolucji.
<TheNumb> Wizard: po prostu zachowaj umiar.
<TheNumb> Wizard: chodzi mi o to żebyś się przypadkiem nie zachłysnął władzą na kanale. To by było tyle z mojej strony.
<bastetmilo> wartościowi ludzie już sobie poszli. Przez luz i warcholstwo na kanale.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: ale zauważ, że to są epizodyczne wyskoki z tym warcholstwem.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: a nie codzienne hulanki.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ja już Ci powiedziałam jakie jest moje zdanie na temat pogaduszek urządzany przez tych z archem/gentoo.
<bastetmilo> To też jest problem.
<TheNumb> A dla mnie nie.
<TheNumb> W temacie nie jest napisane, że zabronione jest rozmawianie o innych dystrybucjach linuksa.
<TheNumb> Jeśli dodacie taki zapis to z mojej strony nie ma problemu.
<bastetmilo> nie mówiąc już o kilku osobach, którym się wydaje że wszystkie rozumy pozjadali i mogą bezkarnie jechać po każdym.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: to są jednostki.
<TheNumb> Wyeliminuj te jednostki i będzie porządek.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: chcesz pogaduszek? Zapraszam na #jakilinux
<bastetmilo> można tam klnąć, pisać w obcym języku
<bastetmilo> a wylecisz jak będziesz krytykował Sapkowskiego :>
<TheNumb> Sapkowskiego? Nigdy <:
<EsmD> dzisiaj jakies swieto? jesli tak, to jakie?
<TheNumb> EsmD: chyba nie.
<Diabelko> (10:03:42) bastetmilo: a wylecisz jak będziesz krytykował Sapkowskiego :>
<Diabelko> kłamie
<Diabelko> nigdy nie wyleciałem za to
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: jak nie? Czy tobie +q dałam?
<Diabelko> nie
<mati75> aj dzieci dzieci
<bastetmilo> To kogo wywaliłam za to?
<mati75> gorzej jak w piaskownicy
<Diabelko> nic mi nie dałaś, tylko się zaczęłaś dąsać i w końcu poszłaś, bo powiedziałaś że nie masz siły <:
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: dunno
<TheNumb> Diabelko: szanuj polski język, bo jak nie to wyleciesz.
<bastetmilo> aktalnie już wywalam za krytykę ASa
<bastetmilo> i teraz Diabelko nie może powiedzieć że nie
<Wizard> TheNumb, i zobacz, co mati75 napisał
<Wizard> Jak w piaskownicy.
<Wizard> I tę właśnie piaskownicę chciałbym wyeliminować.
<Wizard> Niestety IRC zapewnia ludziom względną anonimowość i daje poczucie bezkarności.
<Diabelko> czuję się zagrożony
<Diabelko> wujku czarodzieju, nie bij
<Wizard> Śmieszą mnie też protesty w stylu: głosujmy!
<Wizard> Demokracja nie działa ;]
<kklimonda> na co głosujemy?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: na 12 będziesz, tak?
<kklimonda> Diabelko: tak planuję
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: Sapkowski? To ten co dobrze zaczyna i źle kończy? ;)
<TheNumb> Wizard: ugh, zawiało komuchowstwem.
<Wizard> Towarzyszu, w teorii komunizm to bardzo dobry system ;]
<kklimonda> TheNumb: e tam, jest całe spektrum opcji między demokracją a socjalizmem
<Wizard> W praktyce się nie sprawdza.
<Diabelko> w praktyce nigdy nie było komunizmu
<Diabelko> ale to szczegół
<TheNumb> Wizard: proponuję... Monarchię parlamentarną.
<Wizard> W praktyce łatwiej o totalitaryzm narodowy, ludzie lubią nienawidzić.
<TheNumb> Albo nawet monarchię.
<kklimonda> Diabelko: to co było to jedyny komunizm jaki kiedykolwiek będzie
<Wizard> kklimonda, jak idą sprawy z załatwianiem opów dla gorliwych czekistów?
<kklimonda> Wizard: ale to nie ja przecież, ja umywam ręce!
<kklimonda> ;)
<Diabelko> kklimonda: no zgadza się, ale ten komunizm komunizmem nie był :P
<kklimonda> Wizard: ja nawet nie wiem czyj jest Przekliniak ;)
<Wizard> qermita
<kklimonda> qermit: można go jakoś modyfikować?
<kklimonda> qermit: chciałbym dodać komendę `op która by pindowała wszystkich kanałowych opów
<kklimonda> hmm, pingowała nawet
<kklimonda> Diabelko: ew. on po prostu taki miał być ;)
<kklimonda> a to wszystko co zapisano to był pic na wodę, fotomontaż
<Wizard> :D
<TheNumb> https://www.google.pl/search?q=zerg%20rush
<TheNumb> oO
<kklimonda> nice
<Diabelko> o w mordę, od dołu też atakują!
<bastetmilo> kto mi chce kupić prezent na urodziny? #chceto http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=998 :)
<Diabelko> dżizus
<Diabelko> 65 funtów za taki plecak?
<mati75> jeszcze plecak z ubuntu
 * mati75 ma na sobie koszulkę z logo debiana
 * TheNumb ma na sobie koszulkę.
<mati75> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=644
<bastetmilo> no dobra. kubek też mnie uszczęśliwi http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=828
<kklimonda> Diabelko: to nie *tak* dużo
<mati75> mam gdzieś takie 2 jeszcze
<Diabelko> kklimonda: wiesz, to 340 złotych, za tyle można sobie kupić 1,5 bardzo porządnego targusa
<kklimonda> Diabelko: trudno powiedzieć, co to za model, bo napisane, że custom designed
<Diabelko> cenią się za to logo
<kklimonda> Diabelko: Ogio to bardzo dobra firma
<Diabelko> kklimonda: wiem, wiem, kiedyś miałem zamiar kupić ich plecak
<Diabelko> ale kupiłem sobie targusa w bardzo podobnej cenie
<Diabelko> ale był fajniej wykonany
<jacekowski> zero profesjonalizmu dzisiaj
<Wizard> jacekowski, Wybacz, zapomniałem
<Wizard> A, bo kaca mam, przepraszam :(
<jacekowski> opowac pod wplywem
<jacekowski> to karygodne
 * bastetmilo ma Golla Blum. 
<jacekowski> w sumie do pracy moglbym sie zebrac
<jacekowski> dobrze by bylo na 11 dojsc
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: cu to?
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: plecak na laptopa
<Diabelko> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2012/04/af8de78ba6c6809944c5796df0ed7b52.png?1335515731
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d3nzcej> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<Diabelko> tak bardzo dowcipne
<bastetmilo> bloom :)
<bastetmilo> http://zezture.com/images/products/golla_bloom_g365_notebook_carrying_backpack_1.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d7dzvrp> (at zezture.com)
<Wizard> Diabelko, co to?
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: kolorowo! ;)
<Diabelko> Wizard: to chyba najbardziej znany na świecie klucz do Windowsa XP
<Diabelko> http://www.mydigitallife.info/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/fckgw-rhqq2-yxrkt-8tg6w-2b7q8.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/y4e58p6> (at www.mydigitallife.info)
<kklimonda> Diabelko: to chyba w ogóle jeden z bardziej znanych kluczy
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: ano. Zależało mi na tym, żeby był bardzo dziewczyński :)
<Wizard> Ah, nie używałem Windowsa XP, nie zajarzyłem.
<kklimonda> chociaż windows 95 albo 98 miał nawet fajniejszy
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: efekt spełniony w 100% ;)
<TheNumb> FKCGW-RHQQ2
<TheNumb> Na pamięć ten początek ;p
<Wizard> No już, już, możecie iść na #łindołs
<Wizard> ;]
<TheNumb> 10:50 <Freenode> Error(479): #łindołs Illegal channel name
<kklimonda> bummer, IRC nie jest gotowy na XXI wiek! wstrzymajcie prasy!!
<Wizard> :)
<Voldenet> TheNumb: słabo
<Voldenet> ja znam cały
<TheNumb> Voldenet: Ja już nie :(
<Voldenet> yxrkt-8tg6w-2b7q8
<Voldenet> a mam 5 licencji na windowsa
<Voldenet> i nie używam i tak pirackiego kodu
<Voldenet> lol
<Voldenet> milion nawet, co będę się oszczędzał
<Voldenet> >.>
<Voldenet> <,<
<Wizard> Voldenet, #windows
<Voldenet> Nie.
<Voldenet> Moje IQ spadnie
<Wizard> Pirackie kody do Windows nie są tutaj pożądane
<Voldenet> to jest kanał od którego IQ spada nawet jak się na nim idluje
<Wizard> A nie wiem, raz tam byłem.
<Voldenet> no właśnie
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<TheNumb> http://e.asset.soup.io/asset/3128/7534_e64f.gif
<Voldenet> ...jak?
<bastetmilo> argg. I znów będę musiała się szwędać sama po Wrocławiu... Jednak krótsza praca w piątek to głupi pomysł.
<BlessJah> ktoś mi znowu dał +q???
<Wizard> a nie wiem, jakoś odruchowo
<Wizard> ;]
<bastetmilo> Wizard Łaskawy
<Wizard> e tam
<bastetmilo> Hum. Terroryzowanie wszystkich kolegów w pracy sprawia, że oni mają fajne projekty, a ja dostaje tłumaczenie. Coś tu jest nie tak... ;>
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<denysonique> http://hammerprinciple.com/therighttool/items/ruby/php
<bastetmilo> dobra, czas się zbierać. Na razie o/
<hulaka> Proszę o pomoc. Chcę sobie zainstalować Xubuntu najnowsze. Zrobiłem instalkę na USB za pomocą Universal USB Installer. Zrobiłem reset, wszedłem w Boot Menu. Tam do wyboru z USB miałem: USB - FDD, USB - HDD, USB - Floppy, USB - CD-Rom. Próbowałem każdego i nic ...
<denysonique> http://hammerprinciple.com/therighttool/items/php/ruby
<hulaka> Także ... no kurde jak to zrobić, o tyle dziwne, że wcześniej już miałem Lubuntu, Ubuntu, teraz znów mam Lubuntu i nie było takich problemów chyba
<Wizard> Mówiłeś, że to Xubuntu.
<hulaka> Nie, teraz chcę spróbować Xubuntu
<Wizard> Z resztą, co za różnica, nie wiem co to jest Universal USB Installer, ale użyj dd.
<hulaka> dd?
<Wizard> Tak, dd.
<Wizard> dd if=xubuntu.cośtam.iso of=/dev/twoje_usb
<Wizard> lub, użyj oficjalnego Kreatora USB
<Wizard> Jest w menu.
<Wizard> Programy→System→Asystent dysku uruchomieniowego
<Wizard> o
<hulaka> nie wiem, ja tam wziąłem kreatora z oficjalnej strony ubuntu
<Wizard> Zaraz, to jest ten program pod Windows?
<hulaka> tak
<hulaka> zawsze pod windą te USBeki robiłem
<hulaka> co prawda chyba innymi programami, które gdzieś mi się podziały
<Wizard> W życiu na oczy nie widziałem. Nie możesz normalnie, pod Ubuntu?
<hulaka> ja nie umieć
<hulaka> zresztą to też jest normalnie
<hulaka> i zawsze hulało
<Wizard> Hmm, to nie wiem. Użyj może jakiegoś innego programu.
<Wizard> Ale ja tam na Windows się nie znam.
<hulaka> yh, no generalnie problem jest taki ze mi nie startuje z USB
<hulaka> a powinien
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<spass> no...
<spass> dobry Przeklinak, mówi po ludzkiemu.
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> oO
<BlessJah> ciekawe tu mamy rozwiązania
<Wizard> Wolałbym ubotu
<Wizard> Dlaczego wszyscy mają ubotu, a my nie?
<Wizard> Poza tym, Przekliniak nie szanuje polskiego języka ;)
<jacekowski> bo ubotu obsysa
<jacekowski> a my wlasnego przeklinaka mamy
<jacekowski> a teraz przestan sie bawic
<jacekowski> bo zawolam sylwestra
<Wizard> Wołaj nawet kogoś z #freenode
<Wizard> Już? Zawołałeś?
<BlessJah> "... przed Bogiem i historią ..."
<Wizard> ;]
<Sanyo1> witam
<Sanyo1> czy kondensatory w sekcjii zasilania dłużej żyją na słabszym CPU niż na mocniejszym ?
<jacekowski> Sanyo1: to bardziej od chlodzenia zalezy
<jacekowski> Sanyo1: od temperatury paruje elektrolit
<jacekowski> Sanyo1: jak masz mocny procesor ale dobrze schlodzony to pozyja dluzej
<Sanyo1> no tak ale jeśli słabszy cpu mniej się grzeje ?
<jacekowski> to przewaznie daje sie mniejsze chlodzenie do mniejszego procesora
<Sanyo1> o czym może świadczyć wysoka temperatura SB ,NB i radiatora na karcie graficznej w iddle ?
<jacekowski> niczym
<jacekowski> i co rozumiesz przez wysoka
<Sanyo1> chipset także ma ochronę termiczną jak cpu ?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> jaka masz temperature
<Sanyo1> a czy i915P też ją miały ?
<jacekowski> wszystko nowsze niz 10 lat ma
<Sanyo1> na chipsecie z 60 w stresie
<jacekowski> eeee?
<jacekowski> to jest nic
<Sanyo1> radiator na karcie graficznej trochę parzy
<Sanyo1> X1300
<jacekowski> karty graficzne osiagaja 120C
<Sanyo1> gpu czy pamięć ?
<jacekowski> gpu
<jacekowski> pamieci troszke mniej
<jacekowski> kolo 100C
<jacekowski> 100C dla elektroniki to zaden problem
<jacekowski> jedyne komponenty ktore nie lubia temperatury to elektrolity
<Sanyo1> no ale to chyba nie korzystne warunki np dla cpu
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia
<Sanyo1> cpu zwykle chyba wyłącza się przy 120 C
<jacekowski> temperatura nie jest problemem
<jacekowski> jej zmiana jest
<Sanyo1> Mam Athlona BRISBANE X2 z walniętym kontrolerem termiczny - fabrycznie
<jacekowski> nie da sie tak
<jacekowski> po pierwsze
<jacekowski> procesor sie nie wylacza przy 120C
<jacekowski> tylko zaczyna zwalniac przy 90C
<jacekowski> badz te okolice
<jacekowski> zaleznie od konkretnego procesora
<jacekowski> ale tu chodzi o caly bajer z tym ze procesor moze peknac jak nagle przestanie sie grzac
<jacekowski> i bardzo szybko zacznie sie schladzac
<Sanyo1> Duron chyba "lubił" wysoką temperaturę
<jacekowski> mniej wiecej taki sam bajer jak wlejesz wrzatek do szklanki
<jacekowski> jak wlejesz od razu to peknie
<jacekowski> jak bedziesz grzal powoli to wytrzyma
<Sanyo1> na tej płycie i915P jeden kondensator w sekcjii zasilania jest lekko wybrzuszony do góry ,jakby wklęsły ale nie ma wycieku
<Sanyo1> posiada ona też jeden polimerowy przy pci Express
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> nic mu nie ma
<Sanyo1> jest cała zafajdana i pokryta tłuszczem ,ścieżki ,kondensatory ,cewki
<jacekowski> tluszczem?
<Sanyo1> socket LGA775 też zafajdany ale samo gniazdo chyba jest w miare czyste
<Sanyo1> to jest jakiś stary kurz
<Sanyo1> płyta mocno się grzeje . Prawdopodobnie grzała się razem z kurzem
<Sanyo1> tłuszcz to chyba nie jest ale nie dałbym głowy co w tym jest
<Sanyo1> Na Prescocie HT chodziła lepiej ale ze względu na temperaturę umieściłęm w niej CELERONA D 2.8 bez HT 256 L2
<Sanyo1> i915P obsługuje tylko te dwa rodzaje cpu
<Sanyo1> jeśli płyta działa stabilnie to znaczy że nie ma na niej w żadnym miejscu zwarcia ?
<m477> jakby bylo to by najprowdopodobniej nie dzialala ;]
<Sanyo1> czy wysoka temperatura komputera może być normalna ?
<jacekowski> TAK
<jacekowski> jak jest ponizej 100C to nie jest to wysoka temperatura
<Sanyo1> jeśli radiator jest gorący to znaczy że dobrze przylega i oddaje ciepło ?
<jacekowski> niekoniecznie
<Sanyo1> z czego zrobiony jest radiator na X1300 --nie jest to aluminium ani miedź. Wygląda jak plastik - tworzywo sztuczne ?
<jacekowski> jezu
<Sanyo1> jakie jeszcze są oprócz miedzi i aluminium ?
<jacekowski> ile ty masz lat
<jacekowski> mozna radiator zrobic ze wszystkiego
<jacekowski> kwestia wydajnosci
<m477> ;D
<m477> ahahahahahah
<m477> no plastikowy nie mialby jej duzej ....
<m477> wiec troche bez sensu
<Sanyo1> widziałeś kiedyś radiator z tworzywa sztucznego ?
<Sanyo1> wygląda jak plastik
<m477> rownie dobrze mozna nasrac do komputera
<Sanyo1> wygina się
<m477> :D
<jacekowski> aluminium tez sie wygina
<Sanyo1> zastanawiam się co to jest
<Sanyo1> to nie jest metal
<m477> zaiste milordzie
<jacekowski> sa rozne materialy
<Sanyo1> niewiem czy nie zamontować na niej jakiegoś zmodowanego radiatora
<jacekowski> lasery maja diamentowe radiatory
<Sanyo1> z walniętej płyty
<Sanyo1> tyle że części pamięci by nie pokrywał
<jacekowski> berylowe sie robi ale nie w rzeczach do uzytku domowego
<Sanyo1> tak to wygląda  http://www.ixbt.com/video2/images/sapphire-14/sapphire-x1300-front.jpg
<BlessJah> jacekowski: grepnij loga z kwietnia na nicki Koroviof i Grisza
<jacekowski> Sanyo1: to aluminium jest
<m477> beryl jest trujacy
<jacekowski> m477: dlatego w domowych sie go nie uzywa
<jacekowski> ale ja tu mam troche sprzetu z berylem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gość wraca jak bumerang, zmienia tylko nicki
<m477> detektory pewnie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: z kanalu?
<Sanyo1> zastanawiam się... te same modele karty mają czasem chłodzenie aktywne na gpu a czasami wielki radiator na gpu i pamięciach
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> albo lepiej
<BlessJah> na 'athlon'
<Sanyo1> więc na jednych pamięci i tak nie są chyba chłodzone
<BlessJah> mniej bedzie, ale tot ten sam gosc
<jacekowski> ide dalej pracowas
<jacekowski> pracowac*
 * Wizard ziewa
<BlessJah> ke? McDyd wifi blokuje mi multikino?
<Sanyo1> blessjah jeszcze się nie pozbierał
<Sanyo1> aż się przestraszył :D
<m477> ;D
<Sanyo1> jakby zobaczył diabła
<BlessJah> blokuje Oo
<BlessJah> wtf, całe http wycieli i tylko https jest czy co?
<Sanyo1> http://w201.wrzuta.pl/audio/95XWlxmFzGx/best_polish_punk_id_-_nie_robimy_nic
<Wizard>  /msg NickServ identify kundlik@
<Wizard> ups ;)
<m477> co by tu dzis przedawkowac
<kretu> m477: słońce
<m477> nie znam
<kretu> takie za oknem, jak się w góre spojrzysz
<ftpd> If anyone concerned: działa.
<Wizard> ftpd, Ranisz me serce :<
<ftpd> Wizard: Sorry, mam przyzwyczajenia. No i walczyłem z durnym upd^W^Wdurną aktualizacją.
<Wizard> co robi ^W?
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Wizard: U Ciebie: zamyka okno.
<Wizard> Aha, już pamiętam :D
<ftpd> U mnie: kasuje ostatnie słowo (okno zamykam japko+w).
<Wizard> ftpd, nie lepiej się trzymać LTS?
<ftpd> Wizard: Instalowałem z 11.04. Potem przeszedłem na 11.10, teraz dopiero mam do dyspozycji LTS.
<ftpd> I nie, nie chciałem rok temu brać 10.04.
<Wizard> Dziwne. Ja bym innego na serwer nie zainstalował.
<Wizard> kretu, masz jakieś serwery z Óbuntu?
<ftpd> Wizard: Poza tym, wina nie leżała ani w moim debiliźmie, ani tym bardziej w Ubuntu.
<ftpd> Wizard: to jest OpenVZ, więc 'dziedziczy' kernel z hypervisora.
<Wizard> A, rozumiem.
<ftpd> Wizard: Tam był 2.6.18, a libc6 z precise wymaga minimum 2.6.24.
<Wizard> Hypervisor. Ale durna nazwa.
<ftpd> W związku z tym się popieprzył soft, bo chciał nowego glibca, który nie chciał się zainstalować.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> 2.6.32 jest w 10.04
<ftpd> Hypervisor nie stoi na Ubuntu.
<ftpd> Tylko na Centosie, z tego co wiem.
<Wizard> Rozumiem.
<ftpd> Niestety, nie miałem dostępu do hypervisora - miał go mój operator hostingu.
<ftpd> Rano mnie zmigrował na node z 2.6.32, pobawiłem się nieco w 'dependency hell', doszedłem do sytuacji, gdzie dist-upgrade przeszedł.
<Wizard> Ale to dziwne CentOS 6 ma 2.6.32
<ftpd> To zapewne jest jakiś wczesny 5.x
<Wizard> Tak mi się wydaje.
<ftpd> [ftpd@noc1 ~]$ cat /etc/*release
<ftpd> CentOS release 5.5 (Final)
<ftpd> [ftpd@noc1 ~]$ uname -r
<ftpd> 2.6.18-194.3.1.el5
<ftpd> O, widzisz.
<ftpd> Dobra, jadę do serwerowni.
<ftpd> Następnym krokiem projektu 'bądź nowoczesny' będzie migracja z własnego svnserve na GIT-a na bitbucket.com.
<ftpd> Ale to już jutro.
<ftpd> Dzisiaj premiera Iron Sky, nie mam czasu na zabawę komputerem.
<lurgen> Czesc wszystkim
<lurgen> jestem bardzo poczatkujacym uzytkownikiem, chcialbym scalic krotki filmik youtube z napisami, probuej to zrobic do dobrych 3h w avidemux i hardsub jednak nadal mi sie to nie udaje
<lurgen> filmik dotyczy akcji ktora ma na celu ocalic od zakmniecia Warszawski Klub Sportowy Gwardia
<lurgen> czy moglby mi ktos pomoc?
<lisu> lurgen: próbowałeś openshotem?
<lurgen> kolejny program?
<ftpd> Btw.
<ftpd> Naprawili upstarta. Już żyje bez /dev/console.
<lurgen> http://ubuntuone.com/6dLF2V8wMTtdmS7vNiarfm oraz http://ubuntuone.com/2RpQ2d3kuVKPkSIaek77ut
<lurgen> czy nie moglbym ktos tego scalic?
<ftpd> Jak warszawski, to ja nie pomagam.
<lurgen> he
<lurgen> czlowieku co to za roznica jaki
<drathir> hrhr
<lurgen> sport to sport to dla mlodziezy i dzieciakow
<drathir> lurgen: jaki blad wyrzuca?
<drathir> lurgen: zrob sobie kontener mkv
<lurgen> no nie ma bledow
<drathir> podobno napisy to sekundy dodac...
<lurgen> ale w avidemux rozjezdza
<lurgen> sie dzwiek a w tym hardsub to nie ma polskich napisow ani w ogole dzwieku
<lurgen> no podobno kilka sekund...
<drathir> szukaj opcji skalowania dla napisow w ustawieniach obrazu moze beda...
<lurgen> toz to najprostsze czynnosi a tutaj jest dramatycznie
<lurgen> ale jakie skalowanie jak zawsze cos mi sie dzieje z dzwiekiem
<lurgen> czy ktokolwiek moglby mi to scalic? Bo ja nad tym spedze caly dzien a i tak nie wiem czy sie uda
<drathir> ale jak sie dzwiek rozjezdza?
<lurgen> no poprostu jest spore przesuniecie
<drathir> zrob najpierw oba w jednym formacie z jednymi ustawieniami przez avidemux potem zlaczyc sprobuj...
<lurgen> w stosunku do obrazu
<drathir> lurgen: jaki procek? moze komp nie wyrabia...
<lurgen> ja chce scali plik video z napisami srt
<lurgen> nie dwa pliki w jeden
<lurgen> no procek i komp jest spoko
<drathir> lol... to tym bardziej nie powinno nic miec do tego to robi jedynie nakladke na obraz...
<drathir> cos w stylu "warstwy" przewaznie...
<lurgen> robilem to wg tego http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvEh05MBle0&noredirect=1
<lurgen> no lol nie lol nie wiem jak to dziala widze efekt koncowy  i jest zle
<lurgen> no sprobuje tym openshotem
<drathir> lurgen: zrob tak :
<drathir> lurgen: kodek mpeg4-avc audio zmien na mp3 lame kontener mkv
<lurgen> a polska czcionka?
<drathir> avidemux
<lurgen> acha no dobra
<bastetandroid> Ale masakra
<lurgen> w openshocie nie widze opcji subtitle
<bastetandroid> Od 15 min wyjezdzamy spod polibudy
<lurgen> no wlasnie moze tam podejde jak sobie z tym nie poradzec
<lurgen> jest tam jeszcze ktos?
<drathir> bastetandroid: u Ciebie czy grunwald godziny szczytu?
<lurgen> drathir: ha! udało się, dziękuję Ci bardzo!!
<bastetandroid> Ale pogoda przegenialna jest, szkoda ze musze w weekend pracowac
<drathir> lurgen: i bierz opcje srt sub do obrazu kodowanie na polski
<drathir> lurgen: nie ma za co...
<Wizard> jak mi się nie chce pracować!
<bastetandroid> Tonie pracuj
<bastetandroid> Udawaj
<drathir> Wizard: a cos nudnego do roboty?
<Wizard> Udaję od rana :D
<drathir> bastetandroid: wbrew pozorom udawanie nie jest proste moim zdaniem...
<Wizard> Szybko się nudzi.
<bastetandroid> No to jak. Pol dnia udajesz, to juz teraz mozesz popracowac
<TheNumb> Ja to bym nie mógł się opieprzać.
<Wizard> W sumie..
<bastetandroid> TheNumb a co robisz w takim razie?
<TheNumb> bastetandroid: klikam repo ubuntuwe.
<bastetandroid> Ale mozesz nazwac to..
<bastetandroid> Praca?
<TheNumb> bastetandroid: powiedzmy.
<bastetandroid> Placa ci xa to?
<TheNumb> bastetandroid: nie ;D
<bastetandroid> No wlasnie....;)
<TheNumb> Ale pracę wykonuję.
<TheNumb> Patrz na takich twórców oprogramowania opensourse.
<bastetandroid> Tia.
<TheNumb> opensource*
<drathir> TheNumb: makro sobie ustaw ^^
<TheNumb> Nie dostają nic za swoją pracę (nie zawsze no ale załóżmy) a oddają Ci nieodpłatne oprogramowanie do użytku.
<drathir> TheNumb: nie do konca masz swoj udzial i wyroznienie w postaci nicku pod projektem ;p
<bastetandroid> Eh Ty. Pogadamy potem, jak wroce do vdomu
<Wizard> V-dom.
<TheNumb> Wirtualny dom.
<drathir> openvz?
<lurgen> niestety to było moje przed wczesne zadowolenie
<lurgen> na poczatku dzwiek jest zgrany a potem znow sie rozjedza
<lurgen> czy ktos ma jeszcze jakis pomysl?
<lurgen> dramat z takimi teoretycznie prostymi rzeczami - coz ide na te politechnike moze tam mi ktos pomoze
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> lurgen, Coś nie działa? :D
<lurgen> no wlasnie nic nie dziala
<lurgen> chcialbym scalic napisy z filmem pernamętnie
<lurgen> http://ubuntuone.com/6dLF2V8wMTtdmS7vNiarfm oraz http://ubuntuone.com/2RpQ2d3kuVKPkSIaek77ut
<lurgen> no ale zawszę coś idzie źle
<lurgen> jest ktoś z tej Politechniki?
<lurgen> czy jak przyjdę będzie ktoś w stani mi pomóc?
<Wizard> Nie znam się na tych narzędziach do filmów.
<Wizard> jacekowski, Ty się takimi rzeczami bawiłeś, czy coś mylę?
<lurgen> w Windowsie jest Any Video Converter i robił to odreki z pocałowanie w d....
<lurgen> niesetety wywaliłem ostatnio Windowsa
<Wizard> I to jest moja wina? :P
<lurgen> jaka wina? żałuje po prostu że wywaliłem tego Windowsa
<Wizard> Hmm.. Pewnie da się to jakoś mencoderem zrobić, ale ja nie umiem.
<lurgen> jednak Ubuntu ciągle nadal pozostaje poza zasięgiem normalnego użytkownika - chociaż jest coraz lepiej
<Wizard> E tam, moja mama używa Fedory i jest zadowolona.
<lurgen> ta
<lurgen> chciałbym to zobaczyć
<lurgen> no znalazłem jakiegoś tutka http://www.ubucentrum.net/2008/03/mencoder-konwertowanie-wideo.html
<lurgen> może się teraz uda
<Ashiren> avidemux
<gjm> re
<gjm> kurcze, jak gorąco
<Ashiren> :3
<lurgen> ech znowu nic to nie dało
<lurgen> poddaje się i zrobię to w Windowsie
<jacekowski> lurgen: mencoder to zrobi
<jacekowski> lurgen: szukaj pod haslem hardsub
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g mencoder hardsub
<jacekowski> ehhhhhhhhhh
<jacekowski> Wizard: i po jakiego chu*** zablokowales bota?
<gjm> `g mencoder hardsub
<gjm> :(
<lurgen> po tym mówi że nie ma pluginów jakiś szuka nie znajduję i nie ma dzwięku
<lurgen> i oczywiście polskich znaków
<Ashiren> a avidemux?
<lurgen> no też coś się zawsze kisi
<lurgen> jak to takie proste to może będzie ktoś tak łaskawy i kompetęnty i to zrobi? http://ubuntuone.com/6dLF2V8wMTtdmS7vNiarfm oraz http://ubuntuone.com/2RpQ2d3kuVKPkSIaek77ut
<lurgen> bo ja jestem już bliski załamania nerwowego...do tego wyszły mi papierosy
<Ashiren> mhm
<jacekowski> gjm: Wizard dal botu +q
<jacekowski> lurgen: zle robisz
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lurgen> to że źle to ja wiem ale jak to zrobić dobrze?
<jacekowski> a jaki problem masz dokaldnie
<jacekowski> jakiego polecenia uzywasz do mencodera
<lurgen> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2008/03/mencoder-konwertowanie-wideo.html
<Ashiren> on chce scalic napisy do filmu
<lurgen> czyli mencoder -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4 -oac copy -fontconfig -subfont-text-scale 4 -subpos 100 -sub napisy.txt -subcp cp1250 -font /home/adrian/.mplayer/fonts/subfont.ttf -o film_z_napisami.avi film_bez_napisów.avi
<jacekowski> bez sensu uzywac polskich stron
<jacekowski> tam gowno jest
<jacekowski>  mencoder vid.avi -sub sub.srt -o movie.hardsubs.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vbitrate=1200
<jacekowski> pobawic sie mozna opcjami
<jacekowski> kodowanie napisow ustawic
<Ashiren> tutaj poprostu dodac -utf8
<lurgen> noo wpisałem mencoder 300.avi -sub napisy.srt -utf8 -o movie.hardsubs.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vbitrate=1200^C slk_500@Home1:~/Downloads$
<lurgen> napisy poslkie już są - dzięki Ashiren
<lurgen> natomiast nie ma dzwięku - przy wlączeniu Required plugin could not be found  Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: audio/x-avi-unknown decoder
<lurgen> i widac ze filmik leci jakby w przyspieszonym tempie
<lurgen> lekko
<jacekowski> no to sie pobaw opcjami
<lurgen> dobra ja sie poddaje - ide do znajomego to na windowsie zrobie
<lurgen> dzieki za pomoc
<lurgen> narazie
<bastetmilo> re
<marzin> witam :)
<Wizard> My też witamy, marzin
<ftpd> Ktoś z Was klika bitbucketa?
<marzin> tzn?
<marzin> ja z bitbucketem mam tyle kontaktu
<marzin> ze czasami zssysam z roznych projektow zrodla
<marzin> i tyle
<ftpd> No to nie, ja chcę tam się hostować.
<ftpd> Muszę się wynieść z własnego svnserve.
<marzin> a co? wypedzaja czy zle sie sprawuje?
<BlessJah> czego ci trzeba?
<ftpd> marzin: Nie, po prostu jedna usługa na głowie mniej.
<BlessJah> hostuje sie tam od pewnego czasu
<BlessJah> bezproblemowo
<ftpd> No, właśnie o takie opinie mi chodzi.
<ftpd> Nie umiem gita jeszcze, ale jak sobie robić upa/commita, to chyba dojdę :P
<marzin> kiedys byl jeden SVN z apache
<marzin> a teraz jest tego nie wiadomo ile
<marzin> jakies mercuriale
<Wizard> ftpd, jak umiesz svna, to zapomnij, że cokolwiek wiesz. Git spowoduje mniej bólu.
<ftpd> Albowiem?
<ChaosEngine> łikend kurna!
<marzin> ja wczoraj
<ftpd> Urlop!
<marzin> kolo 23 chcialem sobie cos zjesc
<marzin> patrrze a tu na zapiekance pisze ze wazne do 26
<marzin> jedna godzina roznicy i bym musial isc glodny spac
<marzin> nie zartuje
<ftpd> O matko, godzina po upływie daty ważności i panikujesz?
<marzin> ehh :) to ironia
<ftpd> Ironia to taki owoc. Podobny do aronii.
<marzin> jak z dowcipem o tych ciasteczkach co sie je o wpol do 9-tej rano
<marzin> ze o 10 sa trujace
<ftpd> Twarde i suche... jak przeterminowane ciasteczka.
<ftpd> ;-)
<marzin> a zauwayzliscie ze na butelkach z (chyba coca-cola) podaje sie DATE uplyniecia waznosci?
<marzin> np 1 maja 2012 15:20
<marzin> ale to jest po to, ze jak odejmiesz iles miesiecy to otrzymujesz dokladna date produkcji
<marzin> i jakby dajmy na to byla mysz w butelce zdechla
<marzin> to po tym dojdzie firma jaki pracownik stal przy tasmie
<ftpd> BlessJah: I dobrze czytam, moge sobie tam zrobic _prywatne_ repozytorium/
<ftpd> Bo chce czesc publicznie, czesc na lodzajn, nawet read.
<BlessJah> ftpd: prywatne platne sa
<BlessJah> opcja darmowa ma ograniczenia, chyba do 5 userow
<ftpd> E, myslalem, ze tylko na githubie.
<marzin> prywatne czyli ze tylko ty i wybrancy ustaleni maja dostep?
<ftpd> Dlatego wzialem bitbucker.
<BlessJah> drogie to nie jest
<BlessJah> ftpd: studiujesz?
<BlessJah> inaczej, jak masz aktywnego maila studenckiego, to lapiesz sie na darmowe
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie. I nie boli mnie 10$ / miesiąc.
<Wizard> Hmm
<marzin> BlessJah tylko ze darmowe maile studenckie
<marzin> to nie daja gwarancji
<marzin> niektore serwisy akcpetuja tylko .edu
<ftpd> Natomiast dlatego wziąłem bitbucket, żeby nie płacić.
<ftpd> Bo jak mam płacić, to wezmę githuba.
<marzin> czyli e-maile z USA studenckie
<ftpd> Jak mam płacić, to te 10$ wydam na alkohol i papierosy, utrzymując nadal swoje svnserve.
<marzin> a swoej to zawsze wieksza elastycznosc jest mimo wszystko
<ftpd> Tyle, że u siebie muszę się przejmować backupem itp.
<ftpd> A u nich nie.
<ftpd> ;-)
<marzin> ftpd: lepiej miec samemu backup :)
<marzin> bo skonczysz jak geocity z yahoo
<marzin> :)
<BlessJah> marzin: BB akceptuje kazdy weryfikowalny mail
<ftpd> marzin: Ja tam trzymam skrypty do MUD-a, także jakby co nadal mam backup w postaci kopii na swoim lapku, który przy okazji jest backupowany w firmie na Time Machine.
<BlessJah> podajesz tylko nazwe uczelni
<marzin> jakiego muda?
<ftpd> Do tego kilka osób z nich też korzysta, to mi najwyżej podeślą.
<ftpd> marzin: Arkadia i Nightal.
<marzin> pierwsze kojarze nie gralem drugie nie kojarze nie gralem
<marzin> ale te skrypty to na zasadzie ze po stronei MUD-a czy sobie poprostu jakies bota do nabijania mobow robisz?
<ftpd> Nie bota.
<marzin> aa jako rozwoj muda
<ftpd> Pliki konfiguracyjne do klienta.
<ftpd> Nie.
<marzin> nie
<ftpd> Dla gracza.
<marzin> takie ze sam nabija jak bot?(takie cos da sie oskryptowac w lepszych kleintach)
<ftpd> Jezu, jakbym kamieniem w mur.
<ftpd> NIE.
<ftpd> Kolorowanie składni, bindy, powiadomienia, aliasy.
<marzin> a ok
<ftpd> Suby.
<ftpd> I tak dalej.
<ftpd> Automaty na tych mudach, w które gram są zakazane.
<marzin> na kazdym sa (prawie)
<ftpd> To dlaczego pytasz o boty?
<ftpd> ;-)
<marzin> chyba na ubu 11.10
<marzin> jest cos neietges z dependencjami x11
<marzin> bo Wine ma jakiegos buga
<marzin> i to niezaleznie od wersji
<marzin> nawet te z repo
<ftpd> marzin: http://d.pr/i/rDYr
<marzin> a wiem ze gdzie indziej dziala przy tej samej wersji
<ftpd> O, po to mam skrypty.
<marzin> ten pasek na dole to ze skryptu wlasnie?
<marzin> ten "HUD"?
<ftpd> Tak.
<marzin> a to cos w lewym dolnym rogu
<marzin> to z tych ukosnikow zoltych
<marzin> to jest...?
<ftpd> marzin: http://d.pr/i/vxuI
<ftpd> Tak jest bez skryptu.
<marzin> goly telnet
<ftpd> marzin: Wyjścia z lokacji. Na żółto wyjścia, na zielone kierunek, z którego przyszedłem.
<marzin> aaa
<marzin> a ja myslalem juz nie wiem co :) ze to jakis zegar analogowy czy cus
<ftpd> E, nie.
<marzin> w swmud.net grales?
<ftpd> marzin: http://d.pr/i/vxuI
<ftpd> Aj.
<ftpd> marzin: http://d.pr/i/Y1Hr
<ftpd> A tu masz walke we dwoch.
<ftpd> 2x2.
<marzin> w SWMUD to maja ciekawa mechanike walk mysliwcow w 3d ;)
<ftpd> Ja gram w mudy fantasy.
<marzin> ten skrypt to w czym pisany?
<marzin> zwykly sh?
<marzin> czy cos innego?
<ftpd> Wewnętrzny język skryptowy tinyfugue.
<marzin> kurcze
<ftpd> marzin: svn://svn.insomniac.pl/ftpd/mud/scripts
<marzin> jest tf :D
<ftpd> Se obejrzyj.
<marzin> ten jezyk skryptowy
<marzin> ma jakas dzika skladnie jak dla mnie :)
<marzin> ; oznacza komentarze
<BlessJah> lua tak nie ma aby?
<marzin> to chyba nie lua
<marzin> a lua to chyba kreski
<marzin> sa komentarze
<marzin> -- o tak chyba
<BlessJah> tak, rzeczywiscie
<marzin> w haskellu tez tak jest
<BlessJah> w takim razie php.ini ma ;
<marzin> btw: zna ktos haskell? :)
<marzin> nykt :(
<bastetmilo> marzin: chyba mi sie obiło o uszy że adasiek_abix zna haskella... ale nie jestem pewna na 100%
<marzin> haskell duzo ludzi zniecheca
<marzin> swoja egzotycznoscia
<marzin> :)
<BlessJah> w multikinie za premiery placi sie drozej czy tyle samo?
<marzin> http://multikino.pl/pl/wszystkie-kina/szczecin/cennik/
<marzin> chyba tak samo
<marzin> ja pamietam
<marzin> ze dostalem op***ol od znajomych
<marzin> jak powiedzialem ze Avatar 3d to film zoofilski
<marzin> a to prawda - nie jest normalne zeby homo sapiens spolkowal z przedstawicielami innych gatunkow
<BlessJah> ech, multikino w ogole nie pomyslalo ze ich strone moze ktos chciec z komorki ogladac
<marzin> moglo pomyslec
<marzin> ale nie chcialo sie strony optymalizowac
<marzin> pod komorki
<TheNumb> Lepiej, mogli zrobić aplikację na różne platformy.
<marzin> ta i jeszcze czego
<TheNumb> marzin: A co?
<marzin> masz placic i ogladac
<marzin> a nie fikac :)
<marzin> i nie lamac okularow 3d
<marzin> po filmie
<marzin> tylko oddawac cale
<bastetmilo> marzin: chyba nie ogladales Avatara. Człowiek tam nie spółkował z obcym, tylko obcy z obcym.
<marzin> bastetmilo: ten gosciu technicznie byl czlowiekiem
<jacekowski> oddawac okulary?
<marzin> te okulary 3d
<jacekowski> a u nas w UK okulary sie dostaje
<marzin> hahaha
<marzin> to juz totalny odjazd
<jacekowski> tzn. kupuje za £1
<marzin> w szczecinie maja wszytego RFID-a
<marzin> zeby nie ukradli
<marzin> mowie powaznie
<marzin> sa bramki na wjesciach czy widzowie nie kradna
<jacekowski> i bierzesz okulary
<jacekowski> i mozesz ponownie uzyc
<jacekowski> jak chcesz
<jacekowski> a jak nie to kolejny £1
<jacekowski> ile teraz w pl bilet do kina kosztuje?
<bastetmilo> 24 zł
<jacekowski> taki zwykly dorosly bez znizek
<marzin> 20-25 zitow
<marzin> zaleznie od dnia
<marzin> kina i pory
<jacekowski> to w godzinach szczytu?
<BlessJah> 20 przed 17:00
<TheNumb> jacekowski: licz jakoś 25 zł.
<marzin> dokladnie
<BlessJah> po i w weekendy 24
<marzin> a jak przez internet zamowiony
<marzin> i nie w godzinach szczytu
<marzin> to 19
<marzin> zitow
<bastetmilo> gdzie?
<bastetmilo> w jakim kinie tak jest?
<TheNumb> marzin: szanuj polski język bo jak przyjdzie Wizard to Ci zrobi kuku.
<marzin> w szczecinie
<BlessJah> ja o multikinie
<marzin> w multikinie
<bastetmilo> ah
<marzin> ale musza byc spelnione nastepujace warunki:
<bastetmilo> U nasz tylko Helios jest
<marzin> -bilet on-line
<BlessJah> nie wiem gdzie 19, ale kupujac przez internet jest cos taniej
<marzin> -poniedziałek-czwartek
<bastetmilo> nas*
<marzin> i przed 18-ta
<marzin> 17-ta*
<marzin> to wtedy 19 złotych
<jacekowski> no to tutaj w sumie drozej
<jacekowski> bo masz £8 za bilet dorosly w godzinach szczytu
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ale w UK chyba sie wiecej zarabia...
<BlessJah> `cal 8 GBP in PLN
<BlessJah> `calc 8 GBP in PLN
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: GBP
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: we Wrocławiu?
<BlessJah> Przekliniak :*
<jacekowski> kolo 40pln
<TheNumb> ,c 8GPB in PLN
<BlessJah> whoah
<marzin> najlepsze
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: nie, w Legnicy. Mówię "u nas", bo do legnicy mam bliżej.
<TheNumb> `c 8GPB in PLN
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: mhm
<marzin> ze ludzie w polsce czesto nie wiedza
<marzin> czemu u nas sie mniej zarabia niz w UK
<BlessJah> TheNumb: jest tu inny bot?
<marzin> :)
<TheNumb> BlessJah: chyba nie.
<BlessJah> tak mnie ten przecinek zastanowil
<jacekowski> marzin: bo w polsce caly przemysl zostal sprzedany za granice
<marzin> nie :)
<BlessJah> nie caly
<marzin> rozwiazanie jest banalnie proste
<marzin> w Polsce
<marzin> jak wezmiesz wszystkich pracownikow
<marzin> i cala produkcje
<marzin> (takze w uslugach)
<marzin> i podzielisz na godzine pracy
<marzin> to polak na godzine pracy
<marzin> robi produkcje o wartosci 23 USD
<Wizard> ups
<marzin> mieszkaniec zachodu - 2 razy wiecej
<marzin> i to jest przyczyna
<marzin> (i uwaga - NIE JEST to wina pracownikow)
<jacekowski> marzin: to tez jest wina pracownikow
<bastetmilo> ciekawa teoria
<marzin> jacekowski: w malym stopniui
<jacekowski> marzin: w polsce kazdy sie zastanawia jak zrobic zeby sie nie narobic
<BlessJah> marzin: mi wychodzi 38 usd
<marzin> to tez
<marzin> BlessJah ja mowie o calej polsce
<BlessJah> marzin: bierzesz pod uwage zatrudnionych w administracji?
<TheNumb> Wizard: demonstracja mocy?
<BlessJah> budzetowke?
<marzin> rolnictwo niskowydajne malo hektarowe gdzie pracuje xx procent tez bierz
<BlessJah> ok, zaraz ich dolicze
<jacekowski> bo w polsce nie ma przemyslu
<marzin> BlessJah: budzetowka nie produkuje wg moich info
<marzin> jacekowski: i prawidlowo.
<jacekowski> tzn. ten co jest, zostal sprzedany
<marzin> bo swiat wchodzi w epoke postindustrialna
<BlessJah> marzin: ale pracuje, wiec jest zatrudniona
<marzin> przemysl jest w meksyku i w chinach
<Wizard> TheNumb, nie, zapomniałem o Przekliniaku
<jacekowski> marzin: nie do konca
<jacekowski> marzin: kupa przemyslu jest w UK
<marzin> nastepuje odplyw
<jacekowski> marzin: ktorego wlascicielem sa brytyjskie firmy
<jacekowski> marzin: czy tam u hitlerowcow
<jacekowski> albo francja
<BlessJah> 15 USD
<marzin> jacekowski: to relikty
<BlessJah> musimy miec inne dane
<marzin> utrzymuja sie tam najdluzej bo to kraje co najdluzej byly upzemyslowione
<marzin> jak Polska chce byc bogata
<marzin> to tylko sektor uslug
<jacekowski> pfffff
<marzin> na przemysle nikt sie nie dorobi - chyba ze kraj typu Chiny/Meksyk
<BlessJah> marzin: mi wyszlo ze polak produkuje 15 USD
<jacekowski> marzin: nie wydaje mi sie
<BlessJah> a osoba zatrudniona w niemczech (licze tez imigrantow) 19
<marzin> jacekowski: w Niemczech wiekszosc PKB produkuje sektor uslug
<BlessJah> kebab
<marzin> przemysl jest w chinach
<jacekowski> no i zobacz jakie chiny sa bogate
<marzin> jacekowski: per capita sa mniej niz Polska, nadrabiaja to duza iloscia ludzi
<jacekowski> ta, bo chinczycy to kupa biednych rolnikow
<marzin> i tam rozwoj przemyslu cos moze dac
<marzin> ale nie w Europie
<marzin> bo to takie etapy z kraju rolniczego->przemyslowy->przemyslowego w postindustrialny
<jacekowski> jak sobie popatrzysz na gdp per capita w chinach w zaleznosci od regionu
<jacekowski> to rolnicze regiony maja najmniej
<marzin> to w polsce
<marzin> ci znajde gminy
<marzin> bogatsze niz niektore miasta w USA
<marzin> jacekowski: obecne nie rolnicze regiony w chinach to byly rolnicze z 30 lat temu
<jacekowski> sektor uslug nic nie produkuje
<marzin> produkuje
<jacekowski> co?
<marzin> 2 razy wiecej niz przemysl pod wzgledem wartosci
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> to nie jest produkcja
<jacekowski> jak ci wymyje auto
<marzin> to jest produkcja
<marzin> tak wymycie auta to produkt
<marzin> (z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia - studiowalem)
<marzin> malo tego :)
<marzin> reklama to tez czesc produktu
<jacekowski> to nie jest produkt
<marzin> jak kupujesz samochod
<jacekowski> to jest usulga
<jacekowski> usluga
<jacekowski> auto to jest produkt
<marzin> ekonomiznie usluga to produkt
<marzin> a auto wg ekonomii
<marzin> dzieli sie tak
<marzin> -produkt podstawowy - marka, marketing,reklama, etc
<marzin> -produkt rozszerzony - gwarancja,dotatkowe uslugi
<marzin> i tzw "rdzeń" czyli samochód
<marzin> widac ze sam samochód to tylko czesc produktu o nazwie samochód
<marzin> w dodatku nie-podstawowa
<jacekowski> przez takich ludzi jak ty mielismy recesje
<marzin> jakich>
<jacekowski> jak wszystko sie zesra to przemysl dalej bedzie wszystko ciagnal
<marzin> ja mowie jak jest
<marzin> a przemysl pierwszy obrywa jak jest recesja
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<jacekowski> ale ostatecznie, jakby wszystko sie zesralo mozna wrocic do barteru
<marzin> ja ci juz teraz
<marzin> powiem kiedy bedzie wg mnie nastepny kryzys
<marzin> w 2015 wg mnie bedzie duzy boom
<bastetmilo> oo. To ciekawe. Mamy na kanale wieszcza :)
<marzin> pozniej ok 2020 bedzie kryzys ale nie duzy,cos jak banka dot-comow
<marzin> prawdziwy bedzie w 2030
<marzin> ale mniejszy niz teraz
<marzin> (wszystkie daty +/- 3 lata)
<bastetmilo> marzin: na podstawie jakich danych tak twierdzisz?
<bastetmilo> nie, nie czepiam się, tylko interesuje mnie ten temat.
<marzin> bastetmilo: bardzo prosto
<marzin> kryzysy sa co jakis czas
<marzin> dosc regularnie
<marzin> jest kilka modeli
<marzin> dlaczego tak jest
<bastetmilo> ja z kryzysów pamietam krach na giełdzie NY i kryzys w Japonii w lata 80'
<marzin> dokladnie
<Wizard> Ale macie temat.
<marzin> malo tego
<marzin> ja o arabskiej wiosnie
<marzin> mowilem w 2010
<marzin> bo na Ziemii
<marzin> rozne miksy
<marzin> sa co 11 lat
<marzin> 12 lat
<marzin> 1989-2001-2012
<marzin> wczesniej masz (jak pojdziesz w tyl)
<marzin> rozne ekscesy hipisow, etc
<marzin> kurcze, musze zaczac ukladac centurie jak nostradamus :D
<marzin> ok,pa
<BlessJah> czyli spokoj na 10 lat?
<zer0x00> ..i będą mory i trzęsienia ziemi... heheehe
<zer0x00> a canonical sprzedawac będzie windowsy ;)
<Wizard> Ta, i 404.
<zer0x00> 501 tesz
<bastetmilo> OK. Mam odłożone dwie butelki cydru na zlot Ubuntu :).
<bastetmilo> dlatego przypominam, żeby chętni na zlot pisali na zlot@bastetmilo.pl
<starter> czy ktoś mi poda jakiś sensowny sposób ograniczania pracy na komputerze w ubuntu ?
<office_> ograniczenia pracy?
<starter> korzystania z komputera
<office_> zalezy czego konkretnie
<Voldenet> możesz na przykład odejść od komputera
<office_> o
<Voldenet> możesz też wyłączyć monitor
<office_> albo zamknac komputer w szafie na klucz
<bastetmilo> albo oddać
<starter> super, same konkretne odpowiedzi ; )
<office_> takie same jak konkretne pytanie
<Voldenet> Jak na tak konkretne pytanie to i tak za konkretne
<Voldenet> Huh
<starter> pytanie jest bardzo konkretne - co można dokonkretyzować w pytaniu o ograniczenie czasu korzystania z komputera w ubuntu ?
<bastetmilo> starter: jest na jakilinux artykuł na temat narzedzia do tego
<bastetmilo> coś z owcą
<bastetmilo> taka głupia nazwa tego
<Voldenet> co to znaczy 'ograniczyć pracę'?
<Voldenet> wyłączyć login w pewnych godzinach
<Voldenet> rozłączać po jakimś czasie
<Voldenet> czy co
<bastetmilo> starter: http://jakilinux.org/aplikacje/%E2%80%9Ewon-na-dwor%E2%80%9D-powiedzal-workrave/
<bastetmilo> o to chodziło?
<starter> taka funkcja jest w Kontroli Rodzicielskiej np
<starter> ale nie działa ;)
<starter> zaraz przeczytam , dzięki
<office_> jak jest to dziala;)
<starter> office - mi nie działała, a wg tego co znalazłem przez googla - nie tylko mi
<bastetmilo> obaliłabym dziś jakaś flaszeczke. Tak z .5 L.
<bastetmilo> Tak, żeby się nawalić jak chrząszcz. :(
<Axoi> XCześć, z tej strony świerzaczka w ubuntu. Zainstalowałam dzisiaj 12.04 i mam problem z połączeniem się z internetem. Ze swoją radióka łaczę się przez pppoe. Przeszukiwałam, z windy sieć, ale... Nadal mam kłopot, nic z tego co odnalazłam nie chce działać. Moge was poprosić o pomoc?
<bastetmilo> możesz
<bastetmilo> ale nie kłuj  naszych oczu błedami :)
<Axoi> Rajku, rajku, rajku, strasznie przepraszam. Więc proszę o pomoc. :)
<Voldenet> `g pppoe archwiki
<Przekliniak> Voldenet: PPPoE Setup with pppd - ArchWiki: <https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PPPoE_Setup_with_pppd>
<Voldenet> proszę
<Voldenet> :P
<Voldenet> zamiast pacman -Q ppp wpisujesz dpkg -l ppp
<Voldenet> chociaż nie
<dweller> pppd chyba
<Voldenet> to chyba na ubuntu nie zadziała, bo arch jest za prosty
<Voldenet> dweller: nie pppd
<Voldenet> bo to tylko do sprawdzenia
<Voldenet> jak nie ma, to apt-get install pppd
<Axoi> dzięki. :) Jak nie będzie działało to wrócę, tu, a jak nie... To wrócę też, ale spod ludzkiego systemu.
<derwu> witam, czy tu mozna zasiegnac pomocy ?
<BlessJah> tak
<derwu> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
<derwu> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)
<derwu> czy powinno byc vmware?
<derwu> kojarze te technologie
<derwu> i to korzysta z procka
<derwu> a ja tego wcale nie chce :)
<derwu> mam ati x800
<derwu> ale nie mam pojecia jak zmusić system, aby jej uzywął
<dweller> to wirtualna maszyna?
<derwu> heh, nie wlasnie
<derwu> cos namieszalem
<Voldenet> huh, dziwne
<dweller> no to zainstaluj sterowniki
<Voldenet> no, sterowniki od ati
<derwu> wydawalo mi sie ze je wlasnie zainstalowalem :
<derwu> :P
<derwu> zamkniete?
<Voldenet> to jak zainstalowałeś na pewno
<Voldenet> to wrzuć /var/log/Xorg.0.log na pastebina
<derwu> ok
<dweller> derwu: zamkniete już chyba nie obsługują tego
<derwu> http://pastebin.com/U5y6p8SA
<dweller> tylko serię HD
<derwu> dlatego instalowałem otwarte
<derwu> ale nie wiem czy je zainstalowałem
<derwu> [    20.907] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fglrx
<derwu> linia 105
<derwu> w 108 jeszcze gorzej
<dweller> to są zamknięte
<dweller> wywal zamknięte i zostaw tylko otwarte
<derwu> fglrx? Pakiet fglrx nie jest zainstalowany, więc nie zostanie usunięty.
<dweller> w sumie przydałby się ktoś kto używa ubuntu
<BlessJah> warningami się nie przejmuj
<derwu> są tez errory [    20.907] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<derwu> fglrx nie jest zainstalowane, ale chce to ladowac
<derwu> skad on bierze info co ładować?
<BlessJah> to też nie jest takie tragiczne, Xorg próbuje ładować domyślne moduły
<derwu> aha
<derwu> czyli mam zamkniete czy otwarte? bo zglupiałem
<dweller> derwu: zmień sterownik w konfiguracji xorga
<BlessJah> xorg sam powinien wiedzieć
<derwu> xorg.conf? na forum polecili mi go usunąć :)
<BlessJah> bestia się wycwaniła
<BlessJah> dokładnie
<dweller> BlessJah: skąd?
<dweller> ta detekcja to pic na wode
<BlessJah> dweller: mój próbuje nouveau, nvidię, potem vesę
<derwu> ta, gadu gadu, a ja nie wiem skad mam wziać/zrobic poprawny xorg.conf, X -config sypał błędami
<Voldenet> no cóż, zmień sobie z ręki
<Voldenet> xf86-video-ati albo radeon to nazwa sterownika
<Voldenet> w Section "Device" powinno być Driver "fglrx"
<Voldenet> zmień to na Driver "radeon"
<derwu> czemy mam Device = Card0, Card1, Card2?
<dweller> zgaduje że to blessjahowe wykrywanie
<derwu> xorg.conf ma byc w /etc/X11/ ? wystarczy restart x-ów?
<Voldenet> ta
<Voldenet> ;P
<Voldenet> killall gdm
<Ashiren> meow
<derwu> http://pastebin.com/5Mu62ZxR
<derwu> bez zmian
<derwu> znaczy zle
<derwu> jest poprawa
<derwu> nie ma tylu errorów
<derwu> w logu
<derwu> ale nadal vmare
<derwu> vmware
<derwu> linia 858: [  1904.765] (EE) AIGLX: r300 does not export required DRI extension
<dweller> wywal zamknięty sterownik
<dweller> uruchom ponownie ubuntu
<dweller> a, dobra
<dweller> tylko to drugie
<derwu> ok znikam
<derwu> zaraz wracam
<dweller> oh god, why :<
<derwu> glxinfo bez zmian
<derwu> (EE) AIGLX: r300 does not export required DRI extension
<derwu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/946677
<drathir> derwu: glxgears sprobuj z ciekawosci...
<derwu> 1119 frames in 5.0 seconds = 223.785 FPS
<dweller> w sumie, nie mam pojęcia
<derwu> <sciana>
<Ashiren> :3
<roki> cza all
<derwu> cza Tobie
<derwu> wiesz jak sobie poradzić z (EE) AIGLX: r300 does not export required DRI extension?
<roki> taki szybki pytanko wiecie moze jak zwiekszyc predkowc pobierania w sieci lokalnej na XAMP
<roki> nie
<derwu> dobra a jak zobaczyc jakie sterowniki są aktualnie uzywane?
<dweller> derwu: glxinfo
<derwu> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.2
<derwu> ?
<roki> a wiecie moze gdzie sie ustawia w XAMP predkosc pobiranych plków
<derwu> czyli są sterowniki mesa?
<bastetmilo> dobranoc wszystkim - rządy terroru będa musiały się obyć bezemnie przez kilka dni :)
<KiFka> hej
<TheNumb> KiFka: siemanko <:
<TheNumb> KiFka: dokańczamy zgadywanie? :P
<KiFka> szlifuje instalacje
<KiFka> TheNumb, czesc tak na marginesie
<buharin> hej :)
<buharin> to nowe ubuntu LTS
<buharin> jakies stabilne jest?
<KiFka> no jest
<KiFka> narazie stabilne
<buharin> czyli moge kliknac aktualizuj :P
<KiFka> 20min po instalacji
<buharin> ja ostatnio zrobilem aktualizacje
<buharin> na 11.04
<buharin> i pamietam pelno bledow bylo
<buharin> ale z tego co czytalem 12.04 ma duzo poprawek
<KiFka> ja zrobilam czytsa instalacje
<buharin> aha :P
<lisu> Re
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> Luks
<KiFka> ;)
<KiFka> update?
<emerte> czesc
<lisu> KiFka:  tak, nowy andchat
<lisu> Musze spadac. Nara.
<KiFka> ja wlasnie instalnelam 12.04
<MajkiFajki> cześć
<MajkiFajki> myślałem, że więcej ludzi siedzi na polskim IRC ubuntu :p
<TheNumb> A tutaj tylko 90 osób na kanale.
<TheNumb> Z czego 3/4 idluje.
<MajkiFajki> klasyk w przypadku IRC
<MajkiFajki> Ale też IRC jest mega oldschoolowy jakby nie patrzeć
<BlessJah> oO
<BlessJah> ja go kojarzę chyba
<ChaosEngine> MajkiFajki: bo nikt nie gada z sensem ;-)
<MajkiFajki> niech mi ktoś wyjaśni, czemu Canonical dał do 12.04 stery do nvidii, które są zabugowane na GF 6, 7  i 8
<MajkiFajki> 295.40
<MajkiFajki> czy oni tam czegoś nie ćpają?
<dweller> TheNumb: dobrze by było że tylko 3/4
<MajkiFajki> BlessJah: ?
<KiFka> momencik
<dweller> MajkiFajki: zgłoś bug jak Ci źle
<KiFka> ja nie idluje
<MajkiFajki> no ludzie wyją na launchpadzie
<MajkiFajki> o bugach było wiadomo wcześniej
<dweller> no to czekajcie na zbawienie
<MajkiFajki> wystarczy zrobić downgrade z 295.40 do .33
<KiFka> TheNumb, co ze zgadywanka?
<dweller> KiFka:no tak z 10 osób nie idluje
<KiFka> system zainstalowalam grzebie
<KiFka> nieco
<KiFka> ale pomalu
<KiFka> nie mysle juz
<julek> fajnie
<KiFka> ide
<KiFka> pa
<jacekowski> BlessJah: testuje backupy calego serwera
<BlessJah> jacekowski: informacyjnie, czy będą utrudnienia?
<BlessJah> fuuu
<BlessJah> prawie skończyłem misję i gra się wywaliła
<julek> jaka gra?
<dweller> BlessJah: w co grasz?
<BlessJah> red alert
<BlessJah> 2
<BlessJah> z dodatkiem yuri's revenge
<julek> takie sobie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: informacyjnie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: chyba ze soft do backupu cos glupiego zrobi
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo jak na razie stwierdzil ze sa 3TB danych do zbackupowania
<jacekowski> na 700G dysku
<BlessJah> load podskoczył widzę
<BlessJah> julek: tia? to co byś w takim razie polecił?
<julek> ja nigdy nie lubilem takich nastawionych na walke
<julek> faraona?
<BlessJah> pasjansa?
<BlessJah> faraona znam, nie lubie
<julek> nawet age of empires bylo fajniejsze:)
<BlessJah> głównie dlatego, że siostra non stop w to grała
<BlessJah> jagged alliance 2 :D
<julek> dobre:)
<julek> nie jestem na czasie ale do tego byla masa fajnych modow
<dweller> julek: faraona jakoś nie trawiłem, wolałem zeusa
<julek> dla mnie zeus byl zbyt "bajkowy"
<dweller> no faraon był bardziej skomplikowany zdaje sie
<julek> no... chyba najbardziej rozbudowany z calej serii
<julek> wyszedl jeszcze emperor - jakies chinskie klimaty
<dweller> caesar był jeszcze
<julek> no od caesara cie zaczelo:)
<dweller> wiem, by miałem kiedyś
<dweller> fajnie się jeszcze grało w coopa simcity 4
<julek> w caesara 2 grales?
<dweller> o właśnie tego chyba miałem
<dweller> tylko nie ma już z kim grać :<
<dweller> chociażby dlatego że nikt ze znajomych nie umie w simcity grać ;f
<julek> http://www.myabandonware.com/media/captures/C/caesar-ii/caesar-ii_3.gif
<emerte> zeus byl swietny, ze tak sie wtrace odrobine ;)
<julek> ja gralem tylko w simcity 3
<dweller> o to to
<emerte> ale dodatek posejdon juz mi nie podszedl
<julek> 3000 wlasciwie
<dweller> ja w dwójkę grałem
<julek> tez gralem
<dweller> aż tej kleopatry poszukam
<dweller> chociaż zdaje się że będę do tego potrzebował jakiejś maszyny wirtualnej
<julek> BlessJah: a jagged alliance 2 tylko z dodatkiem "1.13" - dodaje sporo usprawnien (rozdzielczosc, nowe spluwy, deszcz i mase innych ficzerow, fabuly nie zmienia)
<julek> dziala na wine
<BlessJah> nom, deszczu nie pamietam, ale chyba 1.13 mialem
<BlessJah> w akzdym razie paczowany, gold edition
<julek> dweller: tzn. kleopatra dziala na wine
<BlessJah> z dodtakiem unfinished od razu, choc w unfinished nie grałem
<julek> dweller: cala seria dobrze dziala
<dweller> julek: pewnie tak, ale u mnie wintendo robi za konsolę do gier
<dweller> ze względu na kartę graficzną
<julek> :)
<dweller> linux nie umie i nie będzie umiał optimusa takiego jak ja mam ;f
<julek> do kleopatry wystarczala stara karta bez akceleratora;)
<julek> heh... te optimusy
<dweller> na s3 virge grałem :>
<julek> tez mialem s3 virge
<julek> 4MB
<dweller> pierwszy na świecie 3d decelerator
<dweller> da
<dweller> programowe 3d było szybsze, ale co tam ;f
<julek> nie... virge mialo 2mb
<Wizard> a 3dfx nie był pierwszy?
<julek> s3 trio mialo 4
<julek> Wizard: nie;)
<dweller> julek: s3 virge miało 4mb
<julek> ja mialem biedniejszy widocznie
<dweller> Wizard: s3 virge jako pierwsze łączyło 2d/3d w jednym układzie
<dweller> julek: można było kości dolutować
<julek> na 100% moja miala 2
<julek> tam chyba nawet nie trzeba bylo lutowac
<julek> afair byl jakis slot
<dweller> u mnie lutowane już były
<julek> to moze miales trio
<dweller> nie miałem bo niedawno jej używałem
<Wizard> dweller, Rozumiem.
<Wizard> Z takimi kartami jest problem, bo nie ma do nich sterowników już w X.org
<dweller> zdziwiłem się że w pamięci zmieściło się 16bit 1440x900
<dweller> do s3 jest
<dweller> kde4 na niej odpalałem
<Wizard> S3 to były popularne karty.
<Wizard> LOL
<julek> no wlasnie patrze w google
<julek> sporo tego w obrazkach
<Wizard> I sprzęt się rzadziej zmieniało.
<julek> czy ja wiem...
<dweller> mi mój p233 służył 7 lat ;f
<julek> tzn. pewnie rzadziej, bo byl drozszy, ale wtedy sie jakos szybciej to rozwijalo
<julek> teraz 5 letnia grafika dalej daje rade w sumie
<julek> tzn. karta graficzna
<julek> dobry 5-letni geforce 8 dalej wystarcza
<dweller> julek: http://www.wsgf.org/dr/cleopatra-queen-nile/en
<dweller> oh well
<dweller> będę miał co robic w weekend :D\
<Wizard> :)
<panmusk> Witam Szanownych!
<julek> ooo... rozdzielczosci poprawione:)
<panmusk> pomoże ktoś http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=133&t=157945 ?
<Wizard> Piegowaty Guziec.
<julek> kto uzywa grub2?:/
<julek> jesli nagrales grub na sda1, to popsules:)
<julek> ewentualnie:
<dweller> julek: mi nowe ubuntu całkowicie zczyściło gruba i chciało na /dev/sda wpakować
<julek> set root='(hd0,msdos1) zmienic na msdos0
<julek> ja ubuntu nawet patykiem nie tkne
<dweller> nawet się nie zapytało czy instalować tylko chamsko się z buciorami wpakowało
<Wizard> panmusk, nigdy nie miałem Windows 7 zainstalowanego na dysku. Tylko VBox.
<julek> dweller: no to elegancko;)
<julek> naslucha sie ktos o tym jaki ten linux dobry i chce sprobowac... instaluje takie ubuntu a tu kupa
<julek> dzisiaj bylem na zajeciach...
<Wizard> julek, Ja mam teraz same Ubunty.
<julek> dowali nam w ramach bonusu jakies brednie o metodach efektywnego uczenia...
<dweller> julek: zbytnio mnie nie zabolało, bo i tak mam backup i mogę startować z windowsowego bcd i grub4dos
<dweller> ale niesmak pozostaje
<julek> no
<julek> nie bede pisal o tych zajeciach...
<dweller> why
<julek> jutro mam tez miec
<julek> moze powinienem nagrac
<julek> pani sie chwalila, ze moze zapamietac ilestam liczb albo ilestam liter...
<Wizard> O jaaaa..
<Wizard> Ja też tak chcę
<julek> jak ja zapytalem, czy jest w stanie nauczyc sie w ten sposob np. fizyki...
<julek> no i to wyczerpuje temat
<julek> dla niej efektywne uczenie sie to zakucie ilus stron wzorow
<julek> stosujac skojarzenia z jakimis idiotycznymi historyjkami
<julek> i mowila tez o szybkim czytaniu
<julek> ile to slow moze przeczytac w minute
<julek> nie rozumiem tylko jakie to ma zastosowanie np. przy czytaniu kodu zrodlowego
<julek> moze nadaje sie do czytania pierdół
<dweller> czytać możesz
<dweller> ale nie rozumiesz tego ;f
<julek> no wlasnie...
<panx> witam
<julek> witamy
<panx> pamięta ktoś jak się spradza urządzenia i ich punkty montowań? :D
<panx> w konsoli
<julek> mount
<panx> zapomniałem komendy
<julek> albo df
<panx> ahh! dzięki :D
<panx> jak ja kocham dd if X of Y ;]
<panx> aktualizowaliście nowe łubuntu?
<panx> 12.04 ?
<julek> panx: to to nie jest twoje pierwsze?
<panx> julek, nie moje pierwsze to było 11.10 na dysku twardym i 11.04 na virtualbox
<panx> teraz jest 12.04 i sobie zaaktualizowałem i narazie działa poprawnie.
<panx> chociaż ja nic tam nie odczułem, bo używam XFCE ;p, ino lekko kostumizacja się zmieniło nic więcej
<julek> `g kostumizacja
<Przekliniak> julek: Blacklight Retribution Gameplay - Pierwsze Wrażenia - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_xOrjIh6Pg>
<dweller> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080907134034/nonsensopedia/images/5/55/Gadzety2.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c8q57cw> (at images2.wikia.nocookie.net)
<dweller> a ja szykałem tylko ile trwa jeden najman...
<julek> hehe
<julek> http://wyborcza.pl/1,76842,3290608.html
<julek> hehe... "Tylko wczoraj w serwisie allegro.pl można było kupić 500 golda (pieniądze używane w "World of Warcraft") za 150 zł"
<julek> pińcet golda
<panx> ja się cieszę że metiny nie działają w wine ;], chociaż tibia działa i wow .... ale to straszne gówna :P nie cierpie tych gier :P serio
<julek> ja tam tibie lubie
<panx> nie wiem czemu,ja nie ciepie... pixel bije pixela... w ogołe... nie czaje tej gry, doszedłem do 7 lvl i skasowałem to wsio :p
<julek> dweller: juz sie lali z tym koksem?
<dweller> ta
<dweller> 10 najmanów najman wytrzymał
<julek> eee?
<dweller> albo 8, nie chciało mi się dokładnie mierzyć
<dweller> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elpm4Fl7sUs&feature=related
<dweller> julek: śmiga
<dweller> kleopatra
<jacekowski> dweller: ile to w golotach?
<julek> nie ma filmu z tej walki
<dweller> jacekowski: chyba 11
<dweller> nie pamiętam ile dokładnie mają
<julek> ide se, dobranoc
<dweller> o/
<BlessJah> spać
<BlessJah> bbl
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-28
<Wajach> Siemka wszystkim ;)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<grek> czescjak mam ubuntu 11 04 to pojawi mi sie tez aktualziacja do 12.04 bo na razie mam tylko aktualizacja do 11.10 a na inum kompie widze ze jest juz 12.04
<grek> tzn bym moze to przez te repozytowia ktores nie dziala i system sobie z tym nie radzi
<grek> tzn wiem ze moge przeanalizowac ktore nie dziala potem je recznei usunac ale mi to nie przeszkadza a widze ze dla systemu daje to - aktualziacje nie byly pobeirane od x dni tak jak by to jedno repo wstrezymywalo inne a nie wstrzymuje
<grek> powinni chyb azrobic jakis edytor repo ze statusem ze to nie dziala
<sysek> nie rozumiem..
<julek> ja tez, sysku ;)
<lisu> re
<Blacky> grek: W języku polskim istnieją takie fajne znaki: przecinek i kropka
<Blacky> Nie wiedziałeś?
<Matan[M]> bry
<dweller> grek: musisz po kolei aktualizować
<dweller> chociaż w takim przypadku lepiej od nowa
<grek> dweller:  dzieki
<grek> Blacky: wiedzialem
<drathir> bry...
<hulaka> Może dziś mi ktoś pomoże. Próbuje zainstalować nowe Xubuntu z USB. Poprawnie użyłem Unetbootina - wszystko hula na innym pececie. Ale na moim? Zupełnie nie wykrywa tego USB. Próbowałem w Biosie, w Boot Menu - nie widać pendrive'a. Oczywiście samo USB działa poprawnie, tylko w Biosie za cholerę go nie widać. Tym dziwniejsze, że ja wcześniej, na tym samym kompie, tym samym sposobem instalowałem już Ubuntu i Lubuntu -
<hulaka> bezproblemowo... a teraz, nagle, takie coś ...
<rafalmi> hej właśnie zupdatowalem do ubuntu 12.04 i w unity zginał mi "domek" z ikony katalogu domowego - wyglada jak zwykły folder - czy ktoś wie jak to naprawić ?
<Ozil> w ubuntu tweak masz tam opcje od wyświetlania katalogów
<rafalmi> ubuntu tweak?
<Ozil> tak
<rafalmi> to trzeba zainstalowac?
<Ozil> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<rafalmi> ok mam zainstalowane
<rafalmi> i co teraz?
<drathir> Ozil: zaczyna sie? ^^
<drathir> Ozil: ruch oczywiscie ;p
<m477__> hrhr
<MajkiFajki> Xchat nie chce mnie łączyć z Quakenetem
<MajkiFajki> cokolwiek nie wpiszę jako nazwę usera to znaki niedozwolone
<MajkiFajki> :/
<m477__> ;]
<MajkiFajki> i po instalacji 12.04 coś mi słuchawki szumią
<MajkiFajki> Dżizuz
<drathir> MajkiFajki: bana masz moze ;p
<MajkiFajki> :D
<MajkiFajki> MAm teraz Smuxi
<MajkiFajki> ale smuxi obsysa
 * drathir wierny irssi...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<grek> wiecie moze czy jest cos jak whm ale za free- chodzi o zakladanie kont reselerskich
<grek> webmin jest ok ale nie ma hcyba czegos takiego chodzi zeby ktos mogl sobie zarzadzac dns, maile w ramach swoich domen itd
<grek> po userach czy jakos
<grek> dla Cpanelu nazywa sie to WHM
<Ozil> wykąpany wystylizowany pachnący beckhamem to znak że ozil jedzie do dziewczyny
<gjm> oemgie
<Ozil> życzę miłego dnia zabalujcie troszku sobie bo sobota jest proponuje gril piwka i dziewczyny lub nacna impra w karaoke club w tytm disco bandzo
<dweller> ja proponuje wyleczyć kaca
<dweller> kto jest ze mną?
<Ozil> ja kaca leczę dopiero w poniedziałek od piątku go odnawiam
<gjm> ja już prawie wyleczyłem
<dweller> słabe kace macie coś
<Ozil> bo się pije z głową nie na umur
<gjm> nie mogę
<dweller> ;d
<gjm> kupię mu w końcu ten słownik
<BlessJah> wyciszanie za błędy ortograficzne?
<gjm> notoryczne łamanie podstawowych zasad językowych
<gjm> kwestionujesz moje decyzje? <;
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> cześć czarodzieju
<BlessJah> gjm: tak naprawdę dwie, poprzednio z mati75 i teraz z Ozilem
<BlessJah> ale może wcześniej było coś, czego nie widziałem, jeśli o Ozila chodzi
<gjm> a dajcie wy mi święty spokój
<BlessJah> :]
<gjm> 12:51 <gjm> mało mnie to interesuje
<gjm> 12:52 <Ozil> bo jesteś pojebany jak lato z radiem
<gjm> a za takie teksty?
<BlessJah> a, to ok
<BlessJah> to o Ozilu cofam
<BlessJah> 12
<BlessJah> w 12
<BlessJah> nie styka mi '/' ???
<gjm> to na priv akurat
<BlessJah> to inna sprawa
<BlessJah> ale to już w opowskim gronie powinniście ustalić, czy za query tez się należy
<BlessJah> imo nie
<Wizard> Też mi się tak wydaje.
<gjm> za całokształt dostał
 * BlessJah boi się klikać dalej
<gjm> chcesz to mu zdejmij
<Wizard> Terror zaczyna działać.
<BlessJah> zabrnąłem na youtube na film "co kobieta ma w torebce"
<Wizard> BlessJah, to jest wersja dla dzieci, weź tę dla dorosłych! :>
<BlessJah> Wizard: daj linka oO
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Dobra, głupi żart. I nie śmieszny.
<BlessJah> ta moja wersja doprowadziłaby McGuyvera do orgazmu chyba
<BlessJah> Wizard: nieśmieszny
<BlessJah> ha!
<BlessJah> teraz +q się należy
<BlessJah> :D
<Wizard> Za co?
<BlessJah> 1300 <@gjm> notoryczne łamanie podstawowych zasad językowych
<BlessJah> :d
<Wizard> Że powinienem napisać razem? Akurat moja wersja też jest prawidłowa.
<gjm> i notoryczne?
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale wątpliwa gramatycznie
<Wizard> Bo to było zdanie potoczne.
<BlessJah> wszystko można wytłumaczyć mową potoczną
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Dobra, niech Ci będzie
<Wizard> Pasuje ci teraz?
<Wizard> gjm, Z Ozilem to niedługo na noże pójdziecie :)
 * BlessJah usatysfakcjonowany
<Wizard> No dobrze.
<Wizard> Słuchajcie, jest pewna kwestia, którą trzeba obgadać.
<BlessJah> mówisz do małpiarzy czy kanału?
<Wizard> Do kanału.
<BlessJah> kk
<gjm> co się, co się, co się stało?
<Wizard> Jeszcze nic.
<Wizard> Potrzebujemy regulaminu.
<Wizard> Choć właściwie mamy go, w /topic.
<BlessJah> od niedawna
<gjm> jeden w życiu napisałem, każdy go olewał
<Wizard> Dlatego myślę, że wystarczy nam ten ze /topic
<BlessJah> gjm: chodzi o to żebyś mial się na co powołać, jak wyciszasz Ozila
<Wizard> kklimonda, ping
<Wizard> qermit, ping
<Wizard> bastetmilo, ping
<Wizard> Obecnie ja i gjm konsekwentnie prowadzimy na kanale terror, który ja, samozwańczy przywódca rebelii uważam za słuszny ;P
<Wizard> Zaparzę sobie miętę. Każdy szalony przywódca musi mieć jakąś ulubioną rzecz. ;)
<gjm> pamiętaj że rewolucjoniści kończyli kiepsko
<Wizard> Najwyżej dostanę bana i zabiorą mi opa.
<Wizard> Wielka mi rzecz.
<BlessJah> jak zrobić grep -c, żeby podało mi sumarycznie, a nie w każdym plik oddzielnie?
<BlessJah> od zawsze mnie to intryguje, jak be pipe to zrobić
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<gjm> dobra, śniadanko
<gjm> mniam
<Wizard> Ja to widzę tak: Zachowuj się kulturalnie, to: zakaz bluzgów, osobistych wycieczek, chamskich obrazków, linków, cudów. ogólnie to, co zdrowy rozsądek podpowiada.
<Wizard> Szanuj polski język: Trudno powiedzieć. Po mojemu to holokaust, ale to za ostro. Czekam na propozycje.
<gjm> #ubuntu nie ma regulaminu?
<Wizard> Jest nim ta Umowa Społeczna.
<Wizard> Nie wiem, czy przetłumaczono ją na polski, na lanczpadzie jest dostępna.
<Wizard> Ale #ubuntu to jarmark
<Wizard> #ubuntu-ru ma swój regulamin, dość ostry.
<gjm> no widzisz, umiesz pa ruski
<Wizard> Dobrze, odnośnie przeklinania, ja wliczam przekleństwa w obcych językach oraz skróty typu WTF.
<gjm> można dostosować
<Wizard> Nie trzeba.
<Wizard> Mamy /topic.
<Wizard> Nie wklejanie na kanał: oczywiste.
<gjm> reklama
<BlessJah> Wizard: na razie debatują dwie osoby
<Wizard> Kwestia karania. +q się nie sprawdza. Zaraz włażą na /query i pyskują.
<BlessJah> Wizard: to wasz problem
<Wizard> BlessJah, to się włącz.
<Wizard> BlessJah, wiem, ale znacznie lepszy jest /kick.
<BlessJah> za cos, czego nie ma na kanale, na kanale nie moze byc bana
<Wizard> Taka demonstracja postraszenie.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: pong
<Wizard> bastetmilo, czytaj powyżej.
<BlessJah> Wizard: kick < +q < +b?
<Wizard> Dokładnie.
<Wizard> Na początek zwykłe upomnienie.
<BlessJah> kick jako rozszerzone upomnienie, niegłupie
<Wizard> kklimonda mówił, żeby botowi dodać `op. Bardzo popieram. I dorzucam jeszcze od siebie votekick.
<Wizard> Oba są do wykonania w 10 minut, tylko qermit się ożenił i już nie ircuje :<
<BlessJah> votekick?
<bastetmilo> własnie przeczytałam. Ale musze wyść. Za 30 minut wracam i włączam się do dyskusji :)
<BlessJah> znaczy wszystcy mogą nad kickiem głosować?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, może mnie już nie być, ale logi zostaną.
<Wizard> BlessJah, tak.
<Wizard> Chociaż może się wtedy zrobić chaos.
<BlessJah> http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl/ jako punkt wyjścia?
<BlessJah> głosowanie wagowe, żeby nas nie zalali multikontami
<BlessJah> ale żeby też niewielka ilość osób mogła przegłosować
<Wizard> Też o tym myślałem, tylko pewnie taki plugin do supybota już trza napisać z palca, a ja nie zamierzam się babrać w pytongu.
<BlessJah> Wizard: i znaleźć logi, które ktoś ingorami nie przetrzebił
<Wizard> Najlepiej, jakby Przekliniak sam je zbierał.
<BlessJah> bo na tych statach sam mam ignore chyba dwa lata, jak nie lepiej
<Wizard> W sensie liczył.
<BlessJah> wystarczy raz na tydzień, czy nawet miesiąc
<BlessJah> Wizard: na szybko zrobiłem staty od maja 2009
<BlessJah> coś się nie zgadza, niektórym naliczyło za dużo
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> No ale to i tak nam potrzebny jest qermit. Albo nowy bot, którego nikt nie postawi
<bastetmilo> dobra, jestem.
<Wizard> Dobrze, idę wybłagać dla was dostępy.
<gjm> :)
<bastetmilo> błagać? Nie mozna poporsić zwyczajnie?
<BlessJah> nie można
<BlessJah> Wizard: masz kozła na ofiarę?
<MajkiFajki> quassel jest 1000x lepszy od Smuxi
<Wizard> Co to za jeden? :D
<BlessJah> hm... ja go kojarzę
<BlessJah> ale w logach go nie widzę
<piotrektrzynaste> Proste pytanko - szyfrować /home czy nie? Tak skrajne opinie ... z jednej strony, że w sumie wypada, z drugiej że może się zrobić bagno. Generalnie - czy warto? Fizycznie nikt mi nie nabroi, chodzi mi czy to punktuje jakoś pod względem bezpieczeństwa internetowego?
<Matan[M]> piotrektrzynaste: a więcej niż 1 osoba maca twoją maszynę
<Wizard> piotrektrzynaste, względem internetu - nie.
<piotrektrzynaste> No tak jak mówię - nie
<piotrektrzynaste> Fizycznie nikt nie maca
<Matan[M]> piotrektrzynaste: to nawet autologowanie sobie weź...
<Matan[M]> piotrektrzynaste: przed samym sobą będziesz dane szyfrował?
<piotrektrzynaste> No właśnie o to mi chodziło, bo nigdzie w sumie wprost nie ma powiedziane
<piotrektrzynaste> że to względem neta nic nie pomoże
<piotrektrzynaste> Dobra, dzięki
<piotrektrzynaste> pisjoł
<Wizard> `seen Stirlitz_
<Przekliniak> Wizard: Stirlitz_ was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 12 weeks, 0 days, 12 hours, 59 minutes, and 7 seconds ago: <Stirlitz_> u mnnie -27
<Wizard> `seen Stirlitz
<Przekliniak> Wizard: Stirlitz was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 19 weeks, 0 days, 12 hours, 3 minutes, and 39 seconds ago: <Stirlitz> do "zobaczenia" o/
<Wizard> `seen sylwester
<Przekliniak> Wizard: sylwester was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 41 weeks, 2 days, 5 hours, 8 minutes, and 26 seconds ago: <sylwester> hello
<Wizard> Będzie problem.
<Wizard> Tylko oni mają +f i mogą dodawać opy.
<BlessJah> proponuję wysunąć kandydaturę kklimondy na +f
<Wizard> Bardzo fajnie. On czasem się tu objawia
<BlessJah> ktoś przeciwny?
<BlessJah> na ircu jest dosyć często, łatwo będzie go złapać
<BlessJah> nie słyszę głosów sprzeciwu
<BlessJah> absens carens :D
<Wizard> LOL
<BlessJah> Wizard: konstytucję 3 maja przegłosowano w ten sposób
<Wizard> A tam nie było tak, że część "nie dojechała z przyczyn niezależnych"? :>
<BlessJah> eufemizm na "nie wytrzeźwieli po wielkanocy"
<root[w0rm]> hi im here to troll too
<root[w0rm]> they say its troll fest over here
<root[w0rm]> :P
<Wizard> Dobra, #freenode umywa ręce. Póki co wysłałem Memo do Stirlitza i sylwestra, w nadziei, że któryś przeczyta.
<BlessJah> to ktoś memo czyta?
<Wizard> Ja.
<Wizard> MemoServ od razu robi /notice
<BlessJah> a jak się toto wysyła w ogóle?
<Wizard> gada się do MemoServa
<BlessJah> nie dostałem notice
<BlessJah> ale maila już tak
<Wizard> A, widzisz, konto zarejestrowane stosunkowo niedawno.
<Wizard> Na starych były inne domyślne ustawienia.
<BlessJah> stosunkowo to znaczy kiedy?
<Wizard> Ja wiem? Dwa, trzy lata?
<m477__> uno dos tres
<BlessJah> trzy i pół
<BlessJah> twoje ma cztery z tego co widzę
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak to jest, że masz oddzielnie user reg i account reg?
<BlessJah> tfu, nie acount tylko zwykły Registered
<gjm> group?
<gjm> możesz do konta dodawać nicki
<Wizard> Tak, grupowanie.
<gjm> czyli konto ma 7 lat, ładnie
<Wizard> Po prostu pan, który miał nick Wizard i go nie używał - odstąpił mi go.
<BlessJah> już widzę
<Wizard> Dobra, czas obadać Lazarusa.
<BlessJah> ma ktoś pomysł jak łatwo obliczyć głębokość pliku/katalogu?
<Voldenet> policzyć /
<Voldenet> wykluczając wcześniej \/
<BlessJah> prosty hack
<Wizard> Ale działa!
<BlessJah> Wizard: będzie fatalnie wyglądal w makefile
<BlessJah> 29 w cieniu
<drathir> BlessJah: a za tydzien snieg ^^
<BlessJah> masz chyba prognozy z wczoraj :]
<DaZ> co za różnica, jak ledwo sobie radzą z pogodą na jutro :f
<Voldenet> śnieg już padał nie będzie
<Voldenet> TO NIEMOŻLIWE
<Voldenet> btw, śmiesznie by było, gdyby 3 maja padał śnieg :D
<bastetmilo> Przecież pare late temu padał śnieg na początku maja.
<Wizard> Nawet chyba rok temu.
<Wizard> W tym roku na szczęście różnie bywa.
<Wizard> I wypadło, że teraz ma być ciepło.
<Wizard> I Łizard popływa żaglówką :)
<bastetmilo> Od tego gorąca boli mnie głowa i nie mogę pracową :/
<bastetmilo> pracować*
<termi> a ja ide na rower :D
<termi> i focic nature :D
<termi> bastetmilo: prace zostaw na noc :D
 * Voldenet też nie lubi słońca
<Wizard> A ja ciągle nie mam łódki, próbuję ją załatwić od środy :(
<Voldenet> cholery można dostać, +30 w domu
<bastetmilo> termi: bardzo dobry pomysł :)
<Voldenet> ヽ（゜へ゜）ノ
<gjm> Wizard: pożyczyć Ci?
<Wizard> A jaką masz?
<termi> Voldenet: w domu 30+ masz nie mozliwe
<gjm> zwykła, nie znam się, to ojca
<termi> bastetmilo: :)
<Wizard> Aha.
<bastetmilo> termi: ja tyle będę mieć po 16.00 jak słonce zacznie grzać mi w okna
<Wizard> gjm, nie mam auta zdolnego ciągnąć jaht :(
<Wizard> jacht nawet
<Wizard> Znów żarłem nad klawiaturą :D
<termi> bastetmilo: dlatego ja wybierajac mieszkanie wzialem pod uwage to jak slonce swici
<termi> :P
<termi> i dlatego ani razu nie mam slonca w ookna :P
<bastetmilo> termi: ja nie miałam takiego luksus. Chyba, żebym mogła wybierać chłopaka z mieszkaniem z dobrymi oknami... :>
<termi> ooo to tez jakis wariant "szukam chlopaka z oknami nie słoneczymi"
<termi> haha
<Voldenet> termi: No dobra, nie aż tyle, ale i tak gorąco jak w piekle
<TheNumb> .
<termi> moj termometro pokojowy pokazuje jakies 20st
<termi> :P
<TheNumb> Byłem na działce
<TheNumb> 3 godziny
<TheNumb> Umieram.
<termi> :)
<termi> poka poka opalenizne pokaz :D
<TheNumb> termi: chyba spaleniznę.
<termi> hehe
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: o kremach z filtrem słyszałeś?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: żartuję sobie ;-)
<TheNumb> Nie byłem się opalać tylko pracować ;p
<TheNumb> Ale chyba trochę słońce mnie złapało.
<termi> TheNumb: co budujesz?
<TheNumb> termi: poprawiałem z ojcem szklarnię.
<termi> no to w takiej szklarni to musi byc goraco :D
<TheNumb> Tzn, szybowiec
<TheNumb> ;d
<TheNumb> termi: gorzej było w samochodzie jak wracaliśmy ;d
<termi> no to juy taki urok tzch wiekowzch au
<termi> aut
<termi> ale pryznajmniej sie nie psuja
<termi> ŁP
<termi> a nie te nowe gowna co dostana troche slonca i nie chca odpalic jak sasiadce preyd chwila
<termi> ŁD
<termi> :)
<TheNumb> termi: nie taki wiekowy ;p
<TheNumb> Klima jest
<TheNumb> :PP
<gjm> termi: więcej enterów mogłeś klepnąć
<termi> gjm: dobra dobra
<Voldenet> termi: ty piszesz z komórki, że tak literówkami sypiesz?
<termi> Voldenet: ta
<Voldenet> te smartfuny
<Voldenet> ani nie smart
<Voldenet> ani nie telefony
<termi> dobra spadam na ten rower, milego popołudnia życzę
<grek> uzywal ktos moze http://www.ispconfig.org/
<grek> ?
<grek> to alternatywa dla WHM do zarzadzania reselerami
<gjm> nie
<hulaka> Taki problem mam ... nowe Xubuntu ... chcę sobie przerzucić pliki z pena na ów Xubuntu. I tu jest problem ... pojawia się okienko o niby przenoszeniu, z komunikatem "Wyszukiwanie plików", ale nic się nie dzieje, nie idzie do przodu, BA, zawiesza się niemal jak Winda. I to nie są jakieś duże foldery. Co ciekawe pojedyncze pliki przenosi bez problemu - z folderami jest kłopot... ?
<TheNumb> hulaka: w takim razie może skopiuj te pliki przez konsolę.
<TheNumb> Ewentualnie użyj innego menedżera plików.
<hulaka> : / Nie chcę właśnie iść naokoło, wolę takich głupot nie puszczać w niepamięć a rozwiązać na starcie
<hulaka> Na Lubuntu, bodajże z tym samym menadżerem problemów najmniejszych nie było
<TheNumb> Na lubuntu też jest thunar?
<gjm> nie, pcmanfm
<hulaka> Oj tam, podobna rzecz w każdym razie.
<TheNumb> hulaka: no nie wiem. Jaki system plików masz na pendrive?
<TheNumb> hulaka: zobacz może czy są jakieś aktualizacje.
<TheNumb> Dobrze by było gdybyś przejrzał bugi na launchpadzie.
<gjm> hulaka: odpal menadżer w terminalu i patrz na błędy
<hulaka> Jezus ja jestem głupim laikiem
<gjm> nie mam na imię Jezus :)
<gjm> co ci wytłumaczyć?
<hulaka> w ogóle to co to za kłódki mi się teraz na ikonach z pena pojawiły
<hulaka> damn, wieczna chęć testowania nowych dystrybucji
<hulaka> i wiecznie to dla mnie czarna magia
<gjm> pewnie kopiowałeś z konta root'a
<hulaka> no generalnie to stworzyłem to sobie na Lubuntu
<hulaka> dosłownie parę rzeczy
<hulaka> ledwie 1 GB może
<hulaka> no i tak jak mówię
<gjm> a jaki błąd wyskakuje?
<hulaka> pojedynczo każdy plik da się przenieść
<hulaka> folderu już nie
<hulaka> znaczy żaden błąd nie wyskakuje
<drathir> hulaka: klodka oznacza ze sa ograniczone prawa do plikow...
<hulaka> wyskakuje okienko, u góry "Kopiowanie plików..."
<hulaka> na dole "Wyszukiwanie plików..."
<hulaka> A niżej pasek stanu ... który ani o jotę się nie przesuwa
<gjm> a jak próbujesz pusty folder skopiować?
<drathir> hulaka: jesli pen pod ext sformatowany to przejmuje prawa wlasciciela ktory tworzyl pliki...
<gjm> jota to przecinek, nie ma takiej konstrukcji jak 'ani o jotę nie przesuwać'
<hulaka> spróbowałem teraz utworzyć katalog na tym penie
<hulaka> nie udało się
<hulaka> wyskoczyło, że "System plików wyłącznie do odczytu"
<gjm> to przemontuj
<drathir> ewentualnie wejdz na roota skopiuj na dysk i potem sobie chown-a zmien...
<hulaka> generalnie to chyba na Winde zaraz się wyloguję
<hulaka> tam zgram
<hulaka> i z windy na xubuntu
<hulaka> teoretycznie powinno dać radę
<gjm> przenosisz te pliki z komputera na komputer?
<hulaka> to jest winda + xubuntu
<gjm> lol
<drathir> osobne czyste czy maszyna wirtualna...
<hulaka> gadajcie z laikiem a laik z wami
<hulaka> osobne
<hulaka> obok siebie
<hulaka> dual
<hulaka> however you call it
<hulaka> chwila ... hmm
<gjm> musisz pendrajwem kopiować pliki między systemami?
<drathir> z roota xubuntu skopiowac powinienes moc z win na xubuntu...
<gjm> nie zrozumiałem
<drathir> gjm: ja tez jak przeczytalem
<drathir>  hrhr
<gjm> ale kumasz, to jest jeden komp, a on pendrajwem kopiuje
<hulaka> nie musze, znaczy no damn
<drathir> w sensie niech sie zaloguje na roota xubuntu i spod niego niech zamontuje dysk winzgrozy i skopiuje normalnie pliki...
<gjm> no wiem
<hulaka> Nie tak
<hulaka> Nie chcą mi się foldery z pena na Xubuntu zgrać - tak?
<hulaka> To chcę je zgrać na Windę, wyjąć pena
<hulaka> I potem już na Xubuntu sobie przekopiować
<drathir> pendrak niepotrzebny... choc tez po Twojemu da rade pod win na pendrak restart i na xubu z pendraka, ale to niepotrzebna robota i czas...
<gjm> hulaka: su -> mkdir /media/Windows -> mount /dev/partycja_windowsowa
<gjm> ale thunar chyba montuje sam, nie?
<drathir> hulaka: w terminalu palimp i tab nacisnij
<gjm> ...sest chyba
<hulaka> ja już dawno jest pogubiony chłopcy w tych waszych radach :P
<hulaka> zresztą to nie jest problem sam w sobie
<hulaka> po prostu się dziwie, że taki kłopot występuje
<hulaka> że się durny folder nie chce przenieść z pena na xu
<hulaka> tyle
<drathir> uruchomic sie powinien program do partycjonowania tam zobacz jaki system plikow ma pendrak... bo cos mi nie pasi... ubu nie potrafi ntfsa uprawnien rozpoznawac raczej ze masz klodki na pendraku...
<gjm> możesz komuś się udało windę na ext4 postawić :)
<hulaka> bez przesady ;p
<drathir> gjm: thunar roznie to bywa zalezy od systemu chyba z tym montowaniem, powinien normalnie zamontowac odczyt zapis chyba ze cos recznie w fastabie grzebane bylo...
<gjm> thunar-volman jest od tego
<drathir> hulaka: daj wlasciwosci na folderze i co widzisz w uprawnieniach?
<hulaka> do odczytu i zapisu
<hulaka> w ogole ... te klodki sie pojawiaja znikaja
<hulaka> z jednego foldera na drugi
<hulaka> i jak akurat na ktoryms nie ma klodki
<hulaka> to nie ma problemu ze skopiowaniem go na xubuntu
<drathir> gjm: do ext2 podobno pod winzgroze sa sprawnie dzialajace stery...
<hulaka> jak jest ... to jest problem ...
<hulaka> dziwne
<hulaka> chociaz nie, te z klodka teraz tez sie kopiują, chwilaaaa
<drathir> hulaka: O.o same znikaja?
<hulaka> bo tu jakies anomalie
<gjm> drathir: wątpię żeby on grzebał w fstab i zmieniał system plików :)
<hulaka> też w to wątpię
<hulaka> choć ... ja potrafię spierdolić to i tamto :P
<hulaka> generalnie ciekawe
<drathir> hulaka: znasz taka komende jak cp ?
<hulaka> nie wiem, nie kojarze, ja w zasadzie zawsze sie ograniczałem do
<hulaka> apt-get
<gjm> hulaka: nie przeklinaj
<hulaka> i pochodnych
<hulaka> i starałem się nie majstrować
<hulaka> no, ale generalnie
<hulaka> na tego Pena wgrałem z Lubuntu dwa foldery
<drathir> bo jak tak foldery wariuja to moze byc wina pendraka moze bic ubity lekko ewentualnie port usb...
<hulaka> Ich się nie da przenieść
<hulaka> Ale w nich są inne foldery - i je da się już przenieść
<hulaka> Nie wiem, wątpię, on rzadko używany był
<hulaka> hm ... chociaż nie, jeden z tych głównych da się skopiować
<hulaka> no to został jeden
<drathir> tylko ze jak pod winzgroza kopiowales to ubu nie widzi uprawnien do plikow spod win wiec klodek nie powinno byc...
<hulaka> nie, to na Lubuntu kopiowałem
<hulaka> Ale generalnie to są foldery które przeszły długą drogę
<hulaka> Od Windy, przez Lubuntu, przez Ubuntu, znów przez Lubuntu i teraz Xubuntu :)
<drathir> palimpset w konsoli daj
<drathir> cos mam wrazenie ze ten pendrak pod ext sformatowany jest
<drathir> bo innego wytlumaczenia dla klodek nie mam... :/
<hulaka> Program palimpsest nie jest obecnie zainstalowany.  Możesz go zainstalować wpisując: sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<hulaka> to rozumiem ze instalowac? :PP
<drathir> nie nie czyli poszukaj w menu administracja czegos do administracji dyskami
<drathir> cos do partycjonowania musi byc w systemie...
<drathir> a wpisz gparted
<hulaka> no wlasnie bylo gparted
<drathir> ;p
<hulaka> przynajmniej gdy "probowalem", teraz tez nie zainstalowany
<drathir> hmmm to jeszcze jakis inny...
<hulaka> chwila
<drathir> gjm: a jakby przez dd calego pendraka skopiowac? poszloby?
<hulaka> no nie ma
<hulaka> lol
<hulaka> gparted zainstaluje bo jakoś tam kojarze przynajmniej
<drathir> hulaka: jakis inny musisz miec...
<hulaka> nie wiem, nie zauważylem nigdzie
<drathir> przeciez podczas instalacji czyms musi partycjonowac dysk...
<hulaka> no ja to zrobilem przy uzyciu gparted
<hulaka> ktory w tej jakby wersji 'testowej' byl
<hulaka> a po instalacji ... ni ma.
<hulaka> dziwne nie ? :P
<drathir> gdyby nie bylo to bys nie zainstalowal systemu ^^
<hulaka> kurde, lubie linuksa, ale po instalacji jakiejkolwiek dystrybucji to ja mam katorgę
<hulaka> no jest gparted
<hulaka> system plikow fat16
<drathir> e tam nie jest zle ja szybbko sie na debiana przestawilem choc sa pewne roznice wzgledem uvbu 11.04...
<drathir> lol...
<drathir> toz to antyk;p
<hulaka> ano dziwne
<hulaka> znaczy ten pen generalnie lezał nie używany
<hulaka> tam jest parę innych pierdół
<hulaka> ale myślałem, że wgranie sobie 2 folderów
<hulaka> i skopiowanie na nowo postawione xubuntu
<hulaka> to nie będzie problem ;p
<hulaka> dobra już tam, ja sobie to ręcznie poprzenoszę jeden po drugim i tyle
<gjm> ejejej, a fat16 nie ma żadnych ograniczeń?
<BlessJah> ma
<drathir> fat ma wielkosc i dlugosc nazwy plus znaki chyba
<drathir> fat16 ale nie jestem pewien...
<hulaka> zresztą ja tu widzę, że to są chyba problemy z poszczególnymi katalogami
<drathir> fat 32  np 7gb nie uciagnie
<hulaka> jeden się w ogóle nie chce otworzyć bo "nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu"
<hulaka> takze moze to po prostu zryte poszczegolne pliki
<hulaka> w sumie nic nowego
<drathir> otworz gparted
<hulaka> otwarte
<drathir> podaj nazwe urzadzenia pod jaka jest widziany pendrak sdb ?
<hulaka> sdg1
<hulaka> znaczy
<hulaka> /dev/sdg
<hulaka> partycja
<hulaka> /dev/sdg1
<Wizard> Który namawiał do instalacji Debiana?
<drathir> dd if=/dev/sdg1 of=~/pendrak/
<drathir> sprobuj tak
<Wizard> drathir, Chyba bez / na końcu
<hulaka> "pendrak"?
<drathir> Wizard: to niech sprobuje bez /
<drathir> hulaka: to nazwa folderu tylko
<drathir> w katalogu domowym
<Wizard> Folderu?
<Wizard> W ogóle, co próbujecie zrobić?
<hulaka> Ja już sam nie wiem :)
<Wizard> Aha.
<hulaka> Znaczy drathir niczym Sherlock Holmes trochę
<Wizard> To ja zadam moje pytanie.
<hulaka> O, może tak będzie najlepiej
<hulaka> Ja sobie powolutku sam dam radę bez wydziwiania
<Wizard> Robił ktoś aktualizację Lucid→Precise?
<drathir> Wizard: zepsutego pendraka naprawic ;p a dokladniej problem z dostepem do plikow ale jak wlazly to i musza zejsc z niego... wiec moze kopia 1:1 pomoze...
<Wizard> Dla wygody dodam, że to xubuntu/poerpc.
<Wizard> drathir, Pomysł z dd nie jest zły.
<Wizard> ew dd_rescue.
<hulaka> drathir, dzięki na prawdę za chęci, ale nie ma co ratować pendraka
<hulaka> ja myślałem, ze to xubuntu coś ma napieprzone
<hulaka> bo ja zawsze po świeżej instalce mam paranoję że coś nie działa
<drathir> Wizard: a to lekko mowiac ciekawe, bo ja przewaznie wszystkie najdziwniejsze jakie mi do glowy tylko przyjda i nie ukkrywam ze wiekszosc zapewne moze byc lekko mowiac glupia czy idiotyczna...
<Wizard> Ten nie był.
<drathir> hulaka: pierwsze co to na fat3e albo ntfs zmien system plikow na pendraku zalezy od jego wielkosci...
<Wizard> Ej, daruję sobie tę aktualizację. Na 10.04 wszystko działa.
<Wizard> Hmm..
<drathir> Wizard: powiem Ci ze na ubu do 11.04 spokojnie wszystko mi dzialalo... ale tak szczerze watpie czy jest sens instalowac 12.04 biorac pod uwage wzrost zasobozernosci poszczegolnych wersji...
<Wizard> Używaj xubuntu. Nie zauważyłem tam żadnych wzrostów.
<gjm> Używaj Gen... albo nie.
<Wizard> Mogłeś się powstrzymać :(
<gjm> faktycznie
<drathir> Wizard: to ciekawe ja na ubu wzrost w samym zuzyciu ramu to kilkaset mb w plecy... juz nie mowiac ze w 12.04 wchodzi unity to zapewne jeszcze wiecej w plecy by bylo...
<Wizard> W 12.04 wchodzi Unity?
<Wizard> W 11.04 weszło.
<Wizard> Xubuntu ma XFCE.
<Voldenet> No, xubuntu nie jest zasobożerne
<Wizard> XFCE jest pisane przez ludzi, którzy cenią swój czas oraz swoje nerwy.
<drathir> wiesz jak ktos ma nowke sprzet to tam mu roznicy nierobi, ale 10.04 mialo to do tego ze nawet nie trzeba bylo sie pytac jaki sprzet zeby wiedziec ze beszie smigac... pomijajac przypadki sporadyczne z modemami starymi ktore spod biosu trzeba bylo wylaczac...
<Voldenet> xfce nie ma być rewolucyjne
<Voldenet> tylko ma być to stabilne środowisko dla stabilnych psychicznie ludzi
<Wizard> O, dokładnie.
<drathir> Wizard: 11.04 ostatnia hybryda z gnome 2... w 12.04 tylko unity wchodzi...
<Wizard> drathir, Sam jesteś hybryda :)
<Voldenet> no, 11.04 było UNITY FULL
<Wizard> 11.10 też jest oparte na Gnome 3.
<Voldenet> z fallbackiem bez unity, jakby komp był za słaby
<mati75> drathir: przecież pełne unity jest od paru wersji
<Wizard> No ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie włączyć sobie w Ubuntu 12.04 sesję Gnome z panelem po staremu.
<drathir> Voldenet: ja mam 11.04 z gnome 2 nie unity...
<Wizard> Ja tylko mówię, Xubuntu jest godne polecenia każdemu. Nie ma tam żadnych rewolucyj.
<Wizard> Poza tym 10.04 będzie jeszcze dostawać łatki przez rok.
<Voldenet> ja tam się wkurzyłem, jak mi arch podczas update'a zainstalował gnome 3
<Voldenet> patrzę
<Voldenet> a tam...
<Voldenet> WTF?!
<DaZ> jaki admin, taki system
<Voldenet> GDZIE MOJE ŁADNIE SKONFIGUROWANE PANELE?!
<DaZ> <:
<Voldenet> CO TO ZA $#@&*$#O
<gjm> DaZ++
<Wizard> Voldenet, na archa idź marudzić na #archlinux.
<Voldenet> To nie na archa, po prostu irytujące, że Gnome3 nie ma nawet starych funkcji z gnome2
<Voldenet> i nie potrafi korzystać ze starych ustawień
<Wizard> Ma.
<Wizard> Potrafi.
<drathir> mati75: tylko ze ja unity nie korzystam wiec sie zatrzymalem na 11.04 z gnome 2
<Voldenet> Orly?
<Voldenet> To dlaczego mi nie wykorzystał starych ustawień?
<Wizard> Mów do mnie po polsku, bo nie trawię tych germańskich wstawek.
<drathir> Wizard: tryb 2d niby ten?
<mati75> drathir: ja nawet ubuntu nie używam
<DaZ> warum?
<Wizard> Germańskie języki brzmią jak jedno wielkie "ręce do góry".
<Voldenet> Wizard kann nicht in Deutsch
<drathir> mati75: good 4 you ^^
<Wizard> Voldenet, nie popisuj się, bo ci nie wychodzi.
<drathir> mati75: bedziesz zyl o pare lat dluzej bez unity...
<Voldenet> Wizard: nie wychodzi mi... co?
<Voldenet> Nie potrafisz w niemiecki, sam napisałeś
<Voldenet> W każdym razie, ustaliłem już, że gnome3 to niewarty uwagi badziew
<Voldenet> który nawet nie potrafi korzystać z ustawień gnome2
<mati75> DaZ: ubuntu ssie
<Wizard> mati75, Zatem wyjdź.
<gjm> ale tu smutno
<Wizard> Nie czemu, mnie się podoba coraz bardziej.
<drathir> lol... to dopiero bylo "rece do gory" hrhr
<Wizard> Cóż, przynajmniej jest kulturalny.
<DaZ> ssie, ssie, co poradzić
<DaZ> ale to ostatnie jakos troche mniej chyba :f
<Wizard> DaZ, ty również wyjdź.
<DaZ> <3
<drathir> Wizard: moze korzystasz tylko z jednego programu przewaznie?
<drathir> czyt. jestes malo wymagajacy...
<Wizard> drathir, Codziennie używam w pracy: JBossa, IntelliJ, Squirella, mavena, różnych narzędzi do analizy kodu i innych cudów.
<Wizard> W szczytowym natłoku pracy bywa, że mam otwartych 20-25 okien.
<Voldenet> profesjonalny informatyk
<Voldenet> 25 okien otwartych /o\
<drathir> Wizard: to mnie zaskakujesz tym ze Ci sie podoba...
<Wizard> drathir, ale co mi się podoba?
<Voldenet> a ja chyba sprawdzę to nowe ubuntu, może będzie miało lepszą implementację cifsa niż windows 7
<Voldenet> /facepalm
<Wizard> Gnome 3? Jest w porządku, ale do pracy się nie nadaje.
<Wizard> Xubuntu - jest w sam raz.
<drathir> Wizard: unity...
<Voldenet> Wizard: ale nie korzysta ze starych ustawień, co jest dużym minusem
<Wizard> Szybkie, wygodne, je mało ramu, nie wchodzi w drogę.
<gjm> co?
<Wizard> Unity jest takie sobie, trochę testowałem, ale bardzo się wywala i pieprzy.
<BlessJah> Wizard: w tej chwili chwalisz unity czy xubuntu, bo się nieco zgubułem
<Wizard> Xubuntu.
<BlessJah> s/xubuntu/xfce/
<Wizard> O tym była mowa.
<Wizard> Czy nie?
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Zamotali mnie.
<BlessJah> na chwilę oderwałem się od kodzenia
<BlessJah> i też właśnie nie załapałem od razu
<Voldenet> była mowa o ubuntu, czyli xfce, czyli gnome 3, a więc co o tym sądzisz? :D
<drathir> Wizard: a to zwracam honor jak xfce...
<BlessJah> nie wyobrażam sobie pracy na z nastoma oknami pod unity ani g3
<gjm> a tego mate czy innego cynamona ktoś używał?
 * DaZ troche cynamona
<Wizard> A co to jest?
<gjm> forki g2
<DaZ> głównie dlatego, ze potrzebowałem coś co nie jest kde, gnome jest paskudny, a unity nie chciało mi sie kompilować :f
<DaZ> czy  fork, dunno
<gjm> coś w ten deseń
<DaZ> mate2 chyba bardziej fork? :f
<gjm> i jak?
<DaZ> włącza sie.
<BlessJah> kolejny raz studia wymuszają stosowanie zasady "if it compiles - ship it"
<Wizard> O, to chyba nie byłeś w pracy.
<Voldenet> ;D
<Voldenet> if it compiles, debug it
<Voldenet> ヽ（゜へ゜）ノ
<Wizard> Ale żabsko.
<Voldenet> staram się jak mogę
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie, co gorsza właśnie wyrabiam sobie nawyk produkcji słabego kodu, o którym wiem że ma błędy i bardzo łatwo go rozłożyć
<Wizard> Będziesz bardzo wartościowym pracownikiem, BlessJah.
<BlessJah> ma zadziałać gdy go będę oddawał i ma wyglądać ładnie
<Wizard> Będą się o ciebie bili.
<BlessJah> Wizard: wartościowym będę dopiero za dwa tygodnie
<BlessJah> jak oddam semestralny i będę miał czas na prawdziwe kodzenie
<Wizard> Ja się bawię Lazarusem właśnie.
<Wizard> Jest świetny :D
<BlessJah> ja muszę w VS
<Wizard> Szkoda, że używa obiektowego Pascala. Ten język jest.. dziwny.
<BlessJah> Wizard: lazarus tylko object pascala wspiera?
<BlessJah> to po co go uzywasz?
<Wizard> Nie wiem czy tylko, to jest klon Delphi.
<Wizard> Chciałem po prostu zobaczyć, naszedłem go przypadkiem w internetach.
<Voldenet> też używałem Lazarusa
<Wizard> O. Do czego?
<Voldenet> bardzo fajny jest, szczególnie w porównaniu do Delphi
<Voldenet> Wizard: głównie do wyśmiewania Pascala
<Wizard> Bo mnie wydaje się bardzo mocnym i dobrym narzędziem.
<Wizard> :D
<Voldenet> Żarty żartami, ale składnia FOR i=0 TO 10
<Wizard> No tak.
<Voldenet> to jakiś żart
<Voldenet> to nawet w perlu takich jaj nie ma
<DaZ> czemu <:
<gjm> aż mi się Basic przypomniał <3
<Wizard> No nie wiem, ja nic nie mam.
<Voldenet> w perlu jest map { } 1..10
<Voldenet> w perlu jest map { } 0..9;
<Voldenet> :>
<Voldenet> po co komu for
<Wizard> No, w javie jest for (Element l : kolekcja) {}
<Voldenet> no tak, moim zdaniem to ładniej brzmi
<Voldenet> jak siszarpowe/phpowe foreach
<Voldenet> zresztą w perlu masz też for $element (@kolekcja)
<Wizard> Tak, ale Tak na prawdę, to to jest jakiś tam myk (jakich w javie pełno).
<Wizard> Tak na prawdę, to jest to przykrywka dla zwykłego fora, takiego jak w C, z iteratorem.
<Voldenet> Pascal jest imo... neutralny jeśli chodzi już o samo kodzenie
<Voldenet> natomiast jeśli chodzi o pracę nad algorytmem, to jednak wolę C
<BlessJah> ale mi się nie chce...
<BlessJah> jak zwalidować maskę podsieci?
<BlessJah> w c++
<Voldenet> andem
<Voldenet> bierzesz ip sieci i porównujesz z danym ip i maską
<Voldenet> if(net_ip==mask&given_ip)
<Voldenet> jeśli dobrze rozumiem pytanie
<BlessJah> nie, chodzi mi o zwrócenie false przy 1111111001... <- jedynka po zerach
<BlessJah> w sumie głupi zrobiłem, to powinno być unią
<BlessJah> int32 i char[4] oba unsigned
<Voldenet> a, w ten sposób
<Voldenet> ustaw wszystkie bity na 1
<Voldenet> i shiftuj w lewo
<Voldenet> porównując między shiftami
<Voldenet> i jeśli nie trafisz ani razu w poprawną maskę
<Voldenet> to maska jest niepoprawna
<Voldenet> mask_start=0xFFFF
<Voldenet> int mask_start=0xFFFF;
<BlessJah> w sumie można tak
<Voldenet> dobra, nie będę pisał dalej
<BlessJah> tylko muszę zrzutować na int32 najpierw, stworzyłem to structem
<BlessJah> już widzę koncepcję
<BlessJah> rzutować do inta, potem for i shift
<BlessJah> jeśli trafię, zwracam true
<BlessJah> jeśli wyjdę z fora, zwracam false
<Voldenet> otóż to
<BlessJah> całość do przeprojektowania
<Voldenet> :<
<BlessJah> albo...
<BlessJah> int getWholeIPInOneInt() const;
<sysek> autoran nie dziala
<sysek> co mam zrobic ?
<Wizard> Voldenet, ping
<Voldenet> hm?
<Wizard> Robiłeś w Lazarusie coś poważniejszego, niż "Witam świat"?
<Voldenet> tak, ale bardzo dawno
<Voldenet> typu 'proste gui' i takie tam
<Voldenet> w sumie przekształcałem pascalowe algorytmy drzew na C
<Voldenet> więc coś tam umiem
<Voldenet> :D
<Wizard> :)
<Voldenet> btw, BlessJah: przecież to C
<BlessJah> co C?
<Voldenet> zrób sobie operator int()
<Voldenet> c++
<Voldenet> i po kłopocie
<BlessJah> no wiem
<BlessJah> właśnie stwierdziłem że tak zrobię, od nowa, z operatorami
<Voldenet> hm, no nie wiem czy to ma sens
<BlessJah> ma
<Voldenet> na pewno uładni kod
<Voldenet> :P
<foreste> czesc
<Wizard> Cześć foreste.
<foreste> ma moze ktos plyte glowna socket az raid ?
<szymon_g> witajcie bracia w Linuksie ;)
<sysek> u makofscy
<Wizard> Cześć szymon_g.
<szymon_g> witaj Wizard
<szymon_g> sysek: gdzie, gdzie?
<szymon_g> ;)
<sysek> tu tu
<foreste> ja akurT NIE LINUXOWY Od 7 dni ;/
<Voldenet> Ja tam linucha używam w tylu urządzeniach, że nawet jakbym na wszystkich kompach miał windowsa jako domyślny system, to bym i tak więcej maszyn z linuksem miał
<Voldenet> :D
<foreste> padla mi plyta glowna
<Wizard> :(
<Voldenet> dałbym Ci, ale nie chce mi się płacić za przesyłkę ani podawać danych osobowych
<foreste> a na lapku mam ubuntu 10.10
<Voldenet> bo ja mam w cholerę
<Wizard> foreste, świeże.
<Voldenet> no
<DaZ> Voldenet: płyt głównych? <:
<Voldenet> Tak
<foreste> szukam np asus a7v880
<Voldenet> z 7
<DaZ> foreste: one z 5 dyszek kosztuja, ni? :f
<foreste> z raid = sata1
<foreste> niema na allegro
<Voldenet> ze sprzętowym raidem nie mam
<Voldenet> ;<
<foreste> sa bez raid i sata
<foreste> przynajmniej zeby miala wtyk sata
<foreste> tzn gniazdo
<gjm> znowu on :(
<foreste> Voldenet, http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/4991183800_1295018317.jpg to ta plyta
<Voldenet> ale brzydkie female sata
<DaZ> sata jak sata
<hulaka> drathir? : >
<foreste> po 1 latwo je polamac
<Voldenet> ale na większości płyt są ładne kolorowe
<Voldenet> i bardziej solidne, jakby
<foreste> i polamane zostaly mi
<foreste> w serwisie 5 l at temu
<foreste> czwartek tydzien temu ostatnie odpadlo
<foreste> zrobilo zwarcie sata nie chodzi ;/
<DaZ> :c
<foreste> a pc lezy pudle rozebrany
<foreste> szukam plyty lub kontrolera pci z sata
<Voldenet> wiedziałem, że brzydkie connectory
<Voldenet> i miałem rację
<Voldenet> :P
<foreste> to chyba 1 seria plyt z sats z starym socketem A
<foreste> a kondensator mam spochniety przy gniezdzie ide blue
<gjm> foreste: szanuj język polski
<drathir> foreste: ile lat plyta?
<foreste> umnie jest od 13 grudnia 2004r
<foreste> jeszcze byl piatek ;p
<foreste> czyli ze 7 lat
<drathir> foreste: marka?
<foreste> asus
<foreste> a7v880
<drathir> szkoda ze asus hrhr juz myslalem ze jakis abit conajmiej...
<DaZ> meh, asus nie jest taki zly
<drathir> foreste: poszukaj kieszeni hdd usb...
<DaZ> bywa tani i tani :f
<drathir> DaZ: wole asrocka zamiast asusa...
<DaZ> mam asusa i asrocka
<drathir> kazdy asus z ktorym mialem kontakt byl uszkodzony...
<DaZ> i generalnie dunnolol, obydwie raczej działaja :f
<DaZ> asrock troche mniej, ale juz z 8 lat ma :f
<DaZ> chociaż zeszły asus troche mi sie podpsuł, ale wymieniłem i raczej działa [;
<Wizard> Kurde, nikt nie ma łódek!
<Wizard> Ja pieprzę.
<Wizard> Wyjdzie na to, że nie popływam :(
<Wizard> Kotastrofa!
<DaZ> >:
<DaZ> pływanie jest dla leszczy.
<szymon_g> Wizard: plywasz z klodkami? jakas nowa metoda czy po prostu hardkorem jestes ;)?
<foreste> http://allegro.pl/kontroler-pci-ide-sata-raid-bios-vt6421-vt6421a-i2281299347.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cnpeg84> (at allegro.pl)
<foreste> nadawalo by to ?
<szymon_g> foreste: pod winde czy linuksa?
<foreste> pod oba
<szymon_g> zelezy ci na raidzie, czy tylko "przejsciowki" szukasz?
<foreste> win xp he i archlinux
<foreste> szukam sata ogolnie
<foreste> ale z rozrochem z dysku systemow
<szymon_g> hm... pod xp he nie zrobisz tzw dynamicznych dyskow czyli bedziesz musial miec fake-raida (jesli ci na nim zalezy)
<szymon_g> nie prosciej zainwestowac w cos ekhm, nowszego z sata na pokladzie ;)?
<DaZ> dynamiczne dyski? :f
<DaZ> no, nowy komputer kup
<szymon_g> DaZ: taki lvm/md pod windowsem
<szymon_g> "dynamic disks"
<DaZ> i w ogóle wywal wszystko, jak nie masz i7 to ssiesz pałke
<DaZ> dunno
<foreste> za ok 9~12 mies bede mial lepszy pc
<foreste> z intel quad core 2,5 ghz
<szymon_g> hm... ja bym bral teraz dual core gdybym kupowal
<szymon_g> w sensie: z HT
<drathir> szymon_g: sprzetowy raid takie maja
<foreste> 2 gb ram 500gb dysk
<szymon_g> drathir: sprzetowy tj. robiony w biosie, czy wymaga toto jakichs sterownikow w systemie?
<foreste> szukam rozwiazaniazeby jeszcze ok roku byc na pc starym
<gjm> foreste: pisz po polsku albo wyjdziesz
<drathir> szymon_g: pod biosem kontrolery pci raczej powinny miec, bo w systemie to lipa z takiego raida...
<szymon_g> foreste: jesli nie kompilujesz/przerabiasz filmy video etc to pojscie w 4 rdzenie niekoniecznie jest najlepszym wyjsciem. lepiej wziac takowe i3 (ale z ht) z wyzszym zegarem + wiecej ramu :)
<foreste> bo na lapku granie to tragedia
<foreste> szymon_g, ja nie kupuje
<drathir> ja mam pod pci jeden minus ze nie moge bootowac dvd bo nie widzi pod biosem ale to stary...
<foreste> dostane jego ;p
<szymon_g> a, chyba ze tak. darowanemu kompowi nie patrzy sie w procka
<foreste> od znajomego
<szymon_g> :)
<foreste> alle wsadze 4 gb tam
<foreste> jak plyte wymienie
<foreste> bo obecna max 4gb miesci
<drathir> szymon_g: jesli z linuxa by korzystal to im wiedzej rdzeni tym lepiej... przynajmniej wiecej do zonglerki mozliwosci ma do chlodzenia proocka...
<drathir> foreste: ddr3?
<foreste> ddr2
<foreste> i to tez asus
<foreste> pod intel
<drathir> o wlasnie a ddr2 ma kosci 4gb ?
<foreste> 2x 2gb
<foreste> bylo
<szymon_g> drathir: ale tak czy siak- w wiekszosci przypadkow 4 rdzenie wiecej pradu zzeraja (i ciepla wydalaja) niz 2 rdzenie. a wiecej ciepla to mimo wszystko szybszy wiatraczek i halas
<drathir> a w jednej?
<szymon_g> drathir: tak, sa kosci 4 gb ddr2
<szymon_g> tylko sa drogie
<drathir> szymon_g: nie zgodze sie z cieplem... prad tak
<foreste> ten cpu to q9300
<foreste> max 95w
<drathir> szymon_g: to dlatego na alle nie widzialem zadnej 4...
<KiFka> hej
<gjm> cześć
<foreste> o dawno nire bylo ;p
<szymon_g> czesc KiFka :)
<szymon_g> drathir: masz racje. cos mi sie porabalo o.O
<szymon_g> tez jakos nie widze 4 gb w jednej kosci
<szymon_g> zatem- zwracam honor, glupote palnalem
<szymon_g> :)
<foreste> kupie plyte z 4 slotami
<KiFka> szymon_g, :) heeej
<foreste> i wsadze po 3 x2 gb
<szymon_g> KiFka: :)
<szymon_g> foreste: lepiej 4x2gb, bedziesz mial w trybie dual
<szymon_g> z tym ze raczej beda to musialy byc wszystkie takie same kosci. poczytaj w manualu do plyty :)
<foreste> znam ten bul
<foreste> bawilem sie dualem
<bastetmilo> hej KiFka !
<foreste> na starej
<KiFka> bastetmilo, :+
<foreste> niby te same ramy byly i wraz byly zacieciia
<bastetmilo> foreste: słownik Ci potrzebny ;)
<szymon_g> kurde, chcialem sobie obadac nowe ubuntu. nawet sie nie chce odpalic livecd :|
<KiFka> szymon_g, mi smiga na netbooku
<foreste> ja tam mam stare ubu
<szymon_g> mi sie nie chcialo nic odpalic. w sensie: ciemnoszary obraz. alt + f1,2 etc nie dziala
<drathir> szymon_g: to nie znaczy ze nie ma... moze byc ale chodzi o cene...
<szymon_g> czy tez ctrl + alt + f1
 * bastetmilo idzie wypalic płytke z Ubu
<drathir> foreste: lepiej 4x2
<szymon_g> drathir: no, ja sprawdzilem inny sklep w ktorym zawsze kupuje. sa zestawy po 2gb kosci, ale nie 4gb :/. chociaz dalbym sobie jajka uciac, ze gdzies widzialem takie kosci (i oczywiscie cena byla "adekwatna")
<drathir> dokladnie
<foreste> ja mam normalne ubu mam 10.10 ;d
<drathir> szymon_g: czy te same zalezy od plyty niektore plyty maja duza tolerancje najwazniejsze zeby side byly chyba te same
<szymon_g> a, to nie wiedzialem. ja na wszelki przypadek dalbym takie same :)
<drathir> szymon_g: przy starcie cos sie dodawalo zeby vesa tryb wymusic
<Voldenet> szymon_g │ jesli nie kompilujesz/przerabiasz filmy video etc to pojscie w 4 rdzenie niekoniecznie jest najlepszym wyjsciem.
<szymon_g> drathir: nie chce mi sie juz w to bawic szczerze mowiac :| starosc nie radosc ;)
<Voldenet> a jeśli kompilujesz to niby po co?
<Voldenet> ja kompiluję często i 2 rdzenie mi w zupełności wystarczają
<drathir> szymon_g: ddr3 4gb w jednej kosci sa to wiem ale ddr2 nie jestem pewien...
<Voldenet> kompilowanie i tak trwa kilka minut tylko
<szymon_g> Voldenet: ? no, zalezy ile kompilujesz. jezeli gentoo od stage3 stawiasz to 4 rdzenie beda szybsze niz 2 rdzenie
<Voldenet> e tam, gentoo
<Voldenet> zresztą, raz postawisz
<szymon_g> oczywiscie- jesli ci zalezy na czasie etc
<Voldenet> i będzie już stało
<drathir> szymon_g: najlepiej takie same a jeszcze lepiej dedykowane w x2 sprzedawane
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<szymon_g> Voldenet: no, chyba ze zapomnisz o jakies use fladze ;)
<drathir> Voldenet: kop i to znaczny do obrobki
<szymon_g> no, tak drathir. w zyciu "zwyklym" natomiast- przyspieszenia nie daje toto
<drathir> poza tym latwiej zaglowac temperatura miedzy 4 rdzeniami niz 2
<foreste> a dla grafika 3d ?
<szymon_g> w porownaniu do 2 rdzeni
<Voldenet> dobra, nie o obróbce akurat pisałem, że się nie zgadzam
<drathir> szymon_g: w programch nie bardzo w systemie powinno
<drathir> chociaz zawsze mozesz kazdy program na inny rdzen dac...
<Voldenet> dla gości od multimediów procesor jest szczególnie ważny
<Voldenet> a dla reszty... /handwave
<drathir> foreste: dla grafika tez plus dobra karta graficzna stream lub cuda
<Voldenet> czyli jakichś grafików, obróbka video, kompozytorów i takich tam
<drathir> foreste: dla grafika tez plus dobra karta graficzna stream lub cudazwykly 7z tez kopa dostaje i to inwestychja na przyszlosc tez...
<foreste> ten pc ma radeona 4850
<Voldenet> e tam, 7zip akurat nie jest cięty przez procesor tylko dyski
<Voldenet> chociaż są algorytmy kompresji mocne, to one pewnie jakiegoś tam boosta dostają
<drathir> foreste: czyli to ati stream powinno juz miec.,.
<foreste> ale wymienilbym na gf 8600gt
<drathir> Voldenet: dyski? O.o
<Voldenet> no, te gf z serii 8 szczególnie dobre
<Voldenet> Tak.
<drathir> lzma2
<Voldenet> u mnie np. przy wypakowaniu procesor ma może 30% maksymalnie
<Voldenet> bo dyski za wolne
<foreste> nie pchac sie w catalyst drivery
<Voldenet> ale tylko na desktopie :P
<Voldenet> chociaż fakt, nie próbowałem rozpakowywać kilkunastu gigabajtów tekstu
<drathir> Voldenet: jak nie masz 4rdzeni to nawet ssd Ci nie pomoze :/
<Voldenet> orly?
<drathir> foreste: catalyst nie takie zle...
<drathir> nie mowie o rozpakowywaniu...
<foreste> zresta
<drathir> czy po prostu dzieleniu na party bez kompresji...
<Voldenet> drathir: właśnie sprawdziłem przed chwilą, spakowałem losowe binarki
<Voldenet> a...
<drathir> 7z ultra lzma2 zobacz sobie ;p
<drathir> hrhr
<Voldenet> no tak, to przy takich to pewnie będzie ciął
<foreste> amd konczy spierac karty karty <hd5000
<Voldenet> ale kto normalny używa tych algorytmów kompresji mocnych
<Voldenet> i po co? :D
<drathir> foreste: :/ lipka...
<szymon_g> ok, mykam. milego weekendu!
<drathir> Voldenet: no ja nienormalny... ale fajnie 20gb w 4.5 spakowac...
<Voldenet> ale po co? :D
<Voldenet> poza tym, zależy co pakujesz
<drathir> Voldenet: zeby zmiescic np na dvd zeby mniej miejsca zajmowalo?
<Voldenet> bo np. upakowanie filmów nie jest już tak proste
<drathir> Voldenet: tekstury
<Voldenet> tekstury, ale zależy w jakim formacie
<Voldenet> w bmp to na pewno
<Voldenet> ale jak format tekstur będzie sam w sobie używał lzma2
<Voldenet> to już nie upakujesz
<drathir> Voldenet: filmow nie upakujesz jedynie kompresja video
<foreste> drathir, http://pclab.pl/news49637.html
<Voldenet> drathir: wiesz, nie można rzeczy pakować w nieskończoność
<Voldenet> to nie incepcja
<Voldenet> po prostu teraz formaty Video są takie, że pakują 20 minut 1080p w 100MB
<Voldenet> i spróbuj to jeszcze dopakować lzma chociażby
<drathir> Voldenet: jak sie da to czemu nie hrhr zawsze miejsce zaoszczedzone i cos w razie w pod reka zawsze spakowane...
<Voldenet> wiem, logi z irców tak kompresuję
<Voldenet> dzięki temu zamiast 5GB zajmują kilkaset MB
<drathir> Voldenet: hd film 400mb
<Voldenet> i łatwo lzgrepem przeszukać
<Voldenet> drathir: zależy jaki bitrate i qf
<Voldenet> i jakimi filtrami go enkoder potraktował
<foreste> i po grzyba pchac w amd ?
<Voldenet> teraz schodzą 20minut w 100MB, jak piszę
<Voldenet> z dużą ilością reframes
<drathir> dokladnie dlatego 180p nie jest zadnym wyznacznikiem jakosci moim zdanie
<Voldenet> ale 1080p w dobrej jakości
<Voldenet> z 15reframes np.
<Voldenet> to to połowę c2d potrafi zeżreć
<Voldenet> :D
<drathir> bo "prawdziwe" 1080 wazy kilkadziesiat gb na film ok 70
<Voldenet> szczególnie jak film ma np. grain
<Voldenet> nie prawdziwe 1080p, tylko bez kompresji
<Voldenet> mpeg2ts to taka kompresja jak żadna
<drathir> Voldenet: blueray np czysty tak bez kompresji dlatego napisalem ze "prawdziwe"
<Voldenet> Tak, bo x264 wygląda źle
<KiFka> que pasa ? :D
<drathir> dlaczego zle?
<drathir> obecnie najlepsze waga/jakosc
<drathir> kontener mkv lub mp4 np
<Voldenet> wiem, właśnie mówię
<Voldenet> to włąśnie ma 100M na 20 minut
<Demorion> Bry
<drathir> bry...
<KiFka> bastetmilo, sama robisz te cdki
<bastetmilo> KiFka: nie, jeszcze ogladalam chwile z M. film. :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, ja tez ogladam z M film :D
<bastetmilo> a teraz siedze tu a jemu kazałam zainstalować Ubuntu :)
<drathir> lol
<gjm> biedak
<drathir> "siedza obok siebie i pisza na ircu " hrhr
<KiFka> e
<KiFka> kto
<KiFka> bastetmilo, M jest tu?
<drathir> bastetmilo: zartuje oczywiscie... zeby nie bylo...
<bastetmilo> KiFka: w życiu!!! :)
<KiFka> hmmm
<KiFka> drathir, mnie i bastetmilo dzieli jakies 1200km
<drathir> i bastetmilo i KiFka ogladaly film z ta sama literka wiec taka weraja ktora podalem bylaby zabawna...
<bastetmilo> drathir: tak się słada że nasi panowie mają imiona na M. :)
<gjm> "nasi panowie" <;
<bastetmilo> oh, tak to bardzo dwuznacznie zabrzmiało.
<bastetmilo> Straszne.
<KiFka> moj pan M jest chory
<KiFka> i lezy na sofie
<gjm> kurde, chyba wszyscy domownicy wyjechali a ja o tym nic nie wiem
<DaZ> gjm sam w domu :f
<KiFka> gjm, nie mow ze nie byles na zewnatrz
<KiFka> tak cieplusio
<gjm> dzisiaj? nie
<bastetmilo> dziś jest upał
<KiFka> my mielismy 32°+
<KiFka> makabra
<drathir> KiFka: herbatka z cytrynka na nogi postawi...
<drathir> gjm: a po czym poznales?
<KiFka> drathir, no wlasnie nie bardzo... ma paskude zapalenie gardla
<bastetmilo> to neoangin
<KiFka> em slonce nie wierc sie
<drathir> KiFka: hmmm... zapytalbym sie o cos ale na priv lepiej bo tutaj mam zle przeczucia...
<KiFka> bastetmilo, tu nie ma neoanginu heh
<KiFka> dolocos sie nazywa
<bastetmilo> KiFka: a strepsils?
<drathir> KiFka: aspirin c
<gjm> drathir: po czym poznałem co?
<bastetmilo> KiFka: Strepsils tam u Ciebie też jest :)
<KiFka> dolobendan
<KiFka> dobendan
<KiFka> cos takiego
<bastetmilo> http://www.strepsils.ch/
<bastetmilo> maja też takie na ostre zapalenie
<Voldenet> Huh
<Voldenet> ciekawy design
<bastetmilo> te czerwone
<Voldenet> co ma disco wspólnego z halsschmerzen?
<Voldenet> Stronę internetową.
<Voldenet> BADUM TSSSSSSSSS
<KiFka> musialbys znac wszystkie reklamy
<KiFka> bastetmilo, mam leki... ale wiesz jak to z chorym facetem
<bastetmilo> wiem wiem
<bastetmilo> herbate zrób
<bastetmilo> kanapeczke mi przynies
<bastetmilo> umieram
<KiFka> dokladnie ;)
<gjm> dobra, siostra wróciłą
<KiFka> czyli nie zostali porwani przez ufo :D
<gjm> tak, ale ojciec wyjechał na wieś, wraca 3, dobrze że mi w ogóle powiedzieli
<TheNumb> Cześć!
<bastetmilo> cześć TheNumb
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: cześć.
<KiFka> czesc
<KiFka> TheNumb, :)
<TheNumb> KiFka: no hej (:
<KiFka> fajnie se tak pomliczec w grupie ;P
<bastetmilo> hehehe
<drathir> gjm: ze wszyscy wybyli gdzies...
<bastetmilo> Myślę co by tu jeszcze zjeść. Od wczoraj tylko jem i jem. No ale skoro się nie mogę upić :/
<KiFka> bastetmilo, my grillowalismy na kolacje
<KiFka> mniaam :P
<KiFka> bastetmilo, ktos zabrania?
<bastetmilo> KiFka: ja zrobiłam azjatycki obiadek, wiesz kurczaczek, warzywka + ryż.
<drathir> bastetmilo: lol dobre...
<bastetmilo> KiFka: zabrania nie. Ale teraz po prostu nie piję.
<drathir> gjm: teraz juz wiem jesli powiedzieli...
<drathir> TheNumb: witaj...
<TheNumb> drathir: cześć.
<gjm> alkohol to zło, jedzenie jest dobre
<drathir> bastetmilo: nie mow o takich pysznosciach bo drzwi nie domkniesz... hrhr
<KiFka> ah
<KiFka> ale jestem podekscytowana
<KiFka> bastetmilo, to juz jutro!
<bastetmilo> KiFka: hehe :)
<bastetmilo> to wieczorkiem pokażesz focie pierwsze
<KiFka> no moze moze ...
<KiFka> dzis trzymalam w rekach 7d i 5d
<KiFka> ehhh
<KiFka> 12.800pln Oo
<bastetmilo> Ile?
<KiFka> anie sorry
<KiFka> 11.200
<KiFka> zly kurs ten pierwszy
<gjm> 7d i 5d?
<gjm> obstawiam że aparaty
<KiFka> gjm, dobrze obstawiasz :)
<TheNumb> Canon?
<TheNumb> Dobrze kojarzę?
<KiFka> bastetmilo, pokazywalam ci modelinke jutrzejsza?
<KiFka> tak
<bastetmilo> KiFka: chyba tak.
<KiFka> :D
<zdziebek> witam
<zdziebek> Nie wiecie czy da sie zrobic tak aby dysk zaczyna³ sie od lba powiedzmy 20 000 000 lba?
<ChaosEngine> zdziebek: zrób tak partycję?
<zdziebek> hmm dobry pomys³ ze ja na to nie wpad³em hahahah ;)
<KiFka> i popraw kodowanie...
<zdziebek> w³asnie da³em remap w mhdd  i co oznacza literka "W" w miejscu bloku . Pisze z windo$a jak zmienic kodowanie ?
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> zdziebek, zapytaj na #windows :|
<Wizard> Skąd my możemy o tym wiedzieć?
<zdziebek> ok  bede pisa³ bez polskich znakow a jest mi ktos w stanie odpowiedziec co do tej literki "w" ?
<ftpd> Cz.
<ftpd> Ej, jest gnoj: jade z live na pendrive. Czy mozna jakos zrobic, zeby moje zmiany sie na ten pendrive zapisywaly?
<ftpd> Czy kazdy reboot to default 'i juz'?
<Wizard> ftpd, Da się. O ile dobrze pamiętam, to ten programik do tworzenia USB ma taką opcję.
<zdziebek> wizard i na biez±co by zapisywa³ zmiany do zamontowanego FileSystemu ?  .Nie trzeba go zainstalowac na pendrive i kozystac jako zwyk³y dysk ?
<ftpd> Wizard: Teraz nie mam dostepu do tego programiku.
<KiFka> dobranoc
<zdziebek> branoc
<ftpd> W skrocie: 'cos' mi sie popsulo. Komputer nie widzi dysku (zadnego), nie bootuje sie plyta instalacyjna OSX, windows sie zbootowal ale nie widzi dysku tez.
<ftpd> Odpalilem sie z pendrive ubuntu, ktore sie po kilku minutach od odpalenia wiesza.
<ftpd> Gdzie szukac problemu?
<zdziebek> a dyski s± widoczne w fdisk'u ?
<zdziebek> lub w biosie?
<ftpd> Mak nie ma biosu.
<ftpd> Ubuntu tez nie widzi dysku.
<zdziebek> Nie doczyta³em ze to mAC
<zdziebek> nie bd sie odzywa³ bo nie siedze w tym temacie
<ftpd> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/sd*
<ftpd> /dev/sda  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdc
<ftpd> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<ftpd> fdisk: unable to open /dev/sda: No medium found
<ftpd> A to sdb to chyba pendrive, z ktorego sie odpalilem.
<zdziebek> a sudo fdisk -l ?
<zdziebek> w tedy ci wylistuje wszystkie
<ftpd> http://wklej.org/id/742125/
<zdziebek> http://wklej.org/id/742125/
<zdziebek> http://wklej.org/id/742125/
<ftpd> Stawialem na kontroler.
<ftpd> Ale jakby to byl kontroler, moglbym sie zbootowac ze swojego dysku podpietego po usb.
<zdziebek> w jaki sposob mam to skopiowac ?
<ftpd> A nie moge - odpala sie, pokazuje ekran logowania i zwisa.
<sysek> mam ochote
<sysek> z kims pogadac
<ftpd> Ja mam ochote miec dzialajacy system.
<ftpd> ;-)
<zdziebek> to nie pokój zwierzen
<zdziebek> przepisze sb
<zdziebek> a moze tablica parycji sie wysypa³a ?
<sysek> ojezu
<sysek> ech
<gjm> zdziebek: zmień kodowanie i nie pouczaj syska
<sysek> gdzie te czasy gdzie ludzie byli ludzmi
<sysek> :/
<sysek> gjm: :*
<zdziebek> juz szukam o kodowaniu ;)
<bastetmilo> sysek: a co sie stało?
<ftpd> Wizard: Mozesz sprawdzic u siebie, czy to jest opcja domyslna?
<sysek> bastetmilo: w sumie nic. po prostu mam ochote pogadac o wszystkim. :) smutki juz mi minely
<zdziebek> jakie dla Unixa jest domyslne kodowanie zeby u was by³o ok ?
<bastetmilo> zdziebek: UTF-8
<sysek> masz Mac OS X? albo FreeBSD ?
<sysek> poza ty
<sysek> m
<sysek> w jezyku polskim mozemy napisac uniks
<bastetmilo> uniksa
<sysek> no tak
<sysek> ale
<sysek> mianownik to uniks
<sysek> kto? co? uniks
<zdziebek> j¿ s± znaki ok ? u was ?
<sysek> boze co ja pisze, zawsze bylem noga z polskiego :/
<sysek> zdziebek: nie
<bastetmilo> Unix - Uniksa
<bastetmilo> Ale teraz poprawna jest też forma Unixa
<sysek> ja tam nie narzekam na mojego maczka
<sysek> bastetmilo: a nie mozemy pisac ks ?
<bastetmilo> sysek: ja nie lubię. Wole stare zasady.
<sysek> no ja wole jezyk polski :)
<andolka> a teraz znaki s± dobre ?
<bastetmilo> nie
<ftpd> http://wklej.org/id/742130/ - przy okazji, wtf?
<bastetmilo> sysek: ale w jezyku polskim obie formy są poprawne.
<andolka> kicknij "zdziebek77xd"
<sysek> bastetmilo: bo. kiedy z nia zerwalem, ona nawet nie walczyla o mnie. wiec, co to za milosc ?
<sysek> bastetmilo: chyba, ze tak :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Plusik za 'wole stare zasady'.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> sysek: skąd nagle wtręt o miłości?
<gjm> andolka: gadaj z nickservem
<gjm> /msg nickserv ghost zdziebek 'hasło'
<zdziebek77x> chyba nie jestem w stanie tak ustawic kodowania ¿ebym z windowsa pisa³ "dobrze"
<BlessJah> Wizard: czemu nie ma cię na #centos?
<sysek> bastetmilo: a bo tak rozkminiam. po prostu mam ochote porozmawiac :)
<bastetmilo> sysek: aha. Czyli Ty zerwałeś z nią?
<sysek> tak, ja. bo nie moglem tak dluzej
<bastetmilo> bo Cie nie kochała?
<gjm> zdziebek77x: to nie używaj polskich znaków
<BlessJah> zdziebek77x: irssi czy windowsowy klient?
<zdziebek77x> Sorka sysiek ale nie wiedzia³em ze na ircu mozna takie tematy poruszac
<gjm> BlessJah: irssi na cygwinie <;
<zdziebek77x> irssi  na cygwinie
<sysek> zdziebek77x: bo nie mozna
<sysek> dopoki Wizard mnie nie zbanuje
<zdziebek77x> ;)
<bastetmilo> zdziebek77x: nie można, ale dla syska robimy wyjatek bo jest fajny
<Wizard> :)
<gjm> lol
<Wizard> Witajcie, towarzyszu sysek!
<ftpd> Wizard: !
<zdziebek77x> widac ze nowy tutaj jestem ;)
<sysek> товорищ!
<Wizard> Ale przynajmniej trzymasz poziom.
<gjm> czy ja wiem
<Wizard> sysek, już nie możemy pisać w obcym języku :(
<sysek> Wizard: jezu, jak to?
<DaZ> desu desu desu
<zdziebek77x> juz sie zb³azni³em prawda @gjm ?
<Wizard> DaZ, po japońsku też nie..
<zdziebek77x> bo kodowanie nie pozwala :D
<bastetmilo> zdziebek77x: tylko Tobie.
<Wizard> Wywal Łindołs, to proste.
<gjm> zdziebek77x: powtarzam, nie używaj polskich znaków
<Wizard> gjm, Nie tak.
<zdziebek77x> mi dyski umarly i teraz kombinuje ;)
<Wizard> zdziebek77x, Napraw to kodowanie wreszcie.
<zdziebek77x> i jestem na laptopie mamy
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> mam 21 lat
<sysek> cale zycie przede mna
<sysek> cale marzenia
<Wizard> A nie "zb³azni³em".
<Wizard> sysek, Piłeś?
<sysek> chyba
<gjm> zdziebek77x: albo napraw
<sysek> Wizard: mam dobry humor kurcze
<sysek> w koncu
<Wizard> No.
<sysek> bo ile mozna smecic ?
<zdziebek77x> nie bede uzywal narazie polskich znakow
<Wizard> I to mi się podoba, towarzyszu.
<DaZ> czerwono <:
<sysek> poza tym
<sysek> SRERWONO
<sysek> matko
<bastetmilo> DaZ: od razu czerwono.
<Wizard> sysek: Was rewolucja oczekuje!
<sysek> kiedy zrozumiesz, ze jestem socjalista ?
<sysek> albo kiedy zrozumiesz czym sie rozni komunizm od socjalizmu
<DaZ> i to i to ssie [;
<Wizard> Ale to nie miejsce i nie temat.
<sysek> wasz kapitalizmo-demokratyzm tez
<sysek> ale jak to Wizard napisal
<bastetmilo> my tu nie robimy głębokiego PRLu, tylko Rewolucje Kulturalna!
<sysek> nie czas, nie temat :)
<sysek> dzisiaj
<Wizard> kasztan85: Cześć!
<sysek> jestem wesoly !
<sysek> dzisiaj mam ochote byc pozytywnym czlowiekiem :)
<kasztan85> witam
<zdziebek77x> To badz taki an codzien bez uzywek ;)
<bastetmilo> sysek: to dobrze. Poznales jakas nowa panne?
<DaZ> bastetmilo: mało śmieszne <:
<Wizard> Używki są dla ludzi
<sysek> zdziebek77x: na codzien tez jestem. tylko, ze pracuje.
<bastetmilo> DaZ: co jest mało śmieszne? Rewolucja?
<DaZ> jup.
<sysek> bastetmilo: nie, nie mam sily w sumie na to. tzn, nie chce mi sie po prostu :)
<Wizard> gjm: Weź no mi zdejmij +v, proszę.
<DaZ> niech wisi <:
<Wizard> Dzięki.
<gjm> oniemiałeś
<bastetmilo> DaZ: przesadzasz.
<zdziebek77x> Sysiek co ci przeszkadza praca w byciu pozytywnym ?
<bastetmilo> sysiek
<sysek> nie no
<sysek> zdziebek77x: nie przesadzaj, dla Ciebie sysek :)
<zdziebek77x> ;)
<DaZ> irsi over cygwin, chaking.
<zdziebek77x> wy piszecie caly nick czy poczatek nicku i jaki klawisz ;>?
<bastetmilo> tab
<sysek> nic mi nie przeszkdaz. tylko w pracy nie bede wchodzil na irca lol
<Wizard> DaZ: Mów po polsku, zjeżdżaj na #cygwin :>
<bastetmilo> sysek: czemu?
<bastetmilo> ja siedze na ircu w pracy
<Wizard> Ja też.
<sysek> bastetmilo: no u mnie o troche trudno na ircu siedziec :P
<bastetmilo> oczywiscie zawsze mówię, że siedze na kanale naszego supportu od dedyka :)
<zdziebek77x> bastetmilo: powinienem pisac "do" ciebie ale widze same ####### tam gdzie powinien byc twoj nick
<sysek> Ciebie z duzej litery
<bastetmilo> sysek: ah, no tak, przecież u was to tłumy ludzi non-stop :>
<sysek> bastetmilo: dzis akurat nudno bylo :P
<bastetmilo> to trzeba było na ircu siedzieć :)
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Ja często zachodzę do iSpotu. Głównie pośmiać się.
<sysek> dlaczego posmiac :(
<gjm> z cen pewnie
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja mam daleko do iSpotu :(. A do tej galerii gdzie iSpot jest to nie chodzę, bo tam bywa niemiły mi element.
<DaZ> może bawi go widok tylu gosci w kalesonach
<DaZ> :f
<julek> :)
<sysek> e lol?
<sysek> jakich kalesonach -_- ?
<Wizard> Nie. Z ludzi, którzy tam oglądają. Raz to mi głupio było, bo rozważałem zakup Aira, oglądam, oglądam, odpalam tam jakieś programy, żeby zobaczyć jak to biega, a obok facet do drugiego mówi: zobacz, jaką ma ładną obudowę.
<Wizard> I parsknąłem.
<DaZ> no co, może ma
<Wizard> Z drugiej strony, to właśnie z Appla piszę :|
<Wizard> Linux japko 2.6.32-41-powerpc #88-Ubuntu Thu Mar 29 13:07:13 UTC 2012 ppc GNU/Linux
<sysek> haha
<sysek> ;)
<zdziebek77x> czym sie rozni jajko 3.x.x.x od 2.6.x.x.
<gjm> czyżbym tylko ja nie miał nic jabłkowego?
<bastetmilo> mnie by sie na lapku z Ubuntu nie zmieścił edytor, teminal i last fm na raz
<DaZ> e, jak powerpc to juz ma brzydka obudowe
<zdziebek77x> gjm: ja tez nie posiadam ;)
<gjm> 23:08 < zdziebek77x> czym sie rozni jajko 3.x.x.x od 2.6.x.x.
<DaZ> numerkami
<DaZ> co wygrałem?
<zdziebek77x> Tylko ?
<Wizard> Nie, jest nowsze.
<zdziebek77x> Nie zawiera jakis super przyspieszen czy czegos ?
<julek> ale durne pytanie...
<julek> zawiera
<DaZ> no, zawiera ten pacz do cgroups
<gjm> <;
<DaZ> co cały internet zaczął piszczec bog wie o co :f
<DaZ> a nie, to jeszcze na 2.6 był >:
<sysek> a
<sysek> ide w cholere
<zdziebek77x> i na 3.x nie dziala mi modem 3g ;<
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/14Ri/linki/
<julek> "Invasion of Alien Bikini" - brzmi ciekawie...
<julek> "Bohaterem filmu jest miejski superbohater, który ratuje życie pięknej kobiecie. Ta jednak okazuje się kosmitą, desperacko potrzebującym ludzkiej spermy do spłodzenia kolejnych potworów"
<Wizard> :|
<zdziebek77x> julek:  hahahhahahh !
<Wizard> DaZ: Ja wiem, czy taka brzydka obudowa? Mnie się podoba.
<DaZ> Wizard: a teraz maja czarne ramki przy matrycy, a ty nie
<DaZ> fuj >:
<Wizard> Cóż, ten laptop ma ze 6 lat, jak nie więcej.
<DaZ> to tak jakbyś sie przyznał do używania telefonu z androidem
<DaZ> towarzyski samobój.
<zdziebek77x> DaZ: Zalezy od towazystwa ;)
<zdziebek77x> towarzystwa *
<DaZ> toważystwo zawsze oke, nawet pytaja czy mam jakis problem
<Wizard> DaZ: To zdjęcie zrobiłem telefonem z Androidem.
<Wizard> Teraz powinieneś powiedzieć, że widać.
<Wizard> Ale mam tego Apple i nie stać mnie już na oświetlenie, mam w pokoju żarówkę na kablu.
<DaZ> Wizard: ale jakis retro chyba
<DaZ> wiec to moze być taki twój ironiczny telefon :f
<julek> Wizard: co pijesz?
<Wizard> Xperia X8. Z pracy mi dali.
<Wizard> Ciechana.
<julek> :)
<zdziebek77x> a czego ty sie spodziewa³es ?
<DaZ> ciechan spoko ziom
<gjm> zdziebek77x: prosiłem o coś
<julek> no, spox zią
<gjm> jacy wy elo młodzieżowi
<zdziebek77x> gjm:  tak ;)
<julek> ja tam zwykle żłopie perłe
<gjm> julek++
<julek> ę!
<DaZ> te uczucie gdy chcesz sie polansować czarnymi ekranami z irssi
<Wizard> Ja też lubię Perłę.
<DaZ> a nie umiesz zmienic kodowania <:
<Wizard> Te uczucie?
<DaZ> te óczócje
<julek> hehe
<Wizard> *TE* uczucie?
<Wizard> Chyba te uczucia.
<DaZ> te uczóće
<Wizard> Gdześ ty się, DaZ, polskiego uczył?
<Wizard> Na politechnice chyba.
<julek> w internetach
<gjm> * óczóće
<DaZ> Wizard: gdzieś ty przespał ostatnie lata polskiego internetu
<Wizard> W pracy :(
<gjm> DaZ: ...na laptopie mamy.
<DaZ> http://demotywatory.pl/1273027/Te-uczucie
<DaZ> masz, doucz sie :f
<Wizard> Nie wchdzę na te strony dżomonstera.
<Wizard> Może zacznę, jak RSS naprawią.
<julek> ja tez chyba przespalem...
<BlessJah> Wizard: wbrew pozorom, politechnika radzi sobie z językiem polskim
<julek> zgadza sie
<Wizard> W sensie takim, jak gladiator radzi sobie z lwem?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> w takim, że na poli idą ludzie, którzy radzą sobie z matmą
<BlessJah> na uniwerki, ci którzy nie radzą
<julek> BlessJah: na poli ida ludzie, ktorzy nie dostali sie na uniwerek... gorszej bzdury nie slyszalem...
<BlessJah> julek: :]
<BlessJah> julek: przeczytaj jeszcze raz
<julek> zrozumialem
<julek> i odpisalem...
<julek> i oba stwierdzenia są "z dupy"
<bastetmilo> z jakim lwem?
<Wizard> Z tym, co poprzedniego wieczora jadł chrześcijan.
<julek> skoncz fizyke na uniwersytecie bez znajomosci matematyki, powodzenia;)
<DaZ> ale tam sie idzie na politologie
<DaZ> >:
<BlessJah> julek: skrót myślowy o humanistycznych
<gjm> ciekawe czy dostanę się w tym roku do Hogwartu
<julek> pff
<gjm> <;
<julek> BlessJah: a tak btw, u nas np. nawet na biologii sa 2 semestry matematyki ;)
<julek> i rownania rozniczkowe licza:)
<BlessJah> rózniczek uczyłem laski z farmaceutyki
<julek> eee?
<BlessJah> julek: w moim liceum, najlepszy wynik z próbnej matury z polskiego miała klasa mat-fiz
<zdziebek77x> dobranoc Widze ze temat typowo linuksowy
<zdziebek77x> ;)
<eddd> Kocham takie dyskusje
<Wizard> Cóż. Jak zwykle.
<julek> BlessJah: normalne
<BlessJah> (rozszerzenie pisały 3 osoby :)
<eddd> Czlowieku, jesli wydaje Ci sie ze masz pojecie o studiach
<eddd> a na nich nie byles
<Wizard> Boże, ale wy jesteście dzieci. Pisaliście "rozszerzoną"maturę :D
<eddd> to nie wiem skad te twoje cudowne wnioski <:
<julek> eddd: a ty byles?
<DaZ> nu, wizard to jeszcze przedwojenną
<eddd> bylem, skonczylem.
<julek> brawo, podziwiamy
<BlessJah> DaZ: sam przedwojenny jesteś
<DaZ> eddd: moge cie dotknąć?
<eddd> Nie
<BlessJah> Wizard pisał pod zaborami
<BlessJah> czy tam stanem wojennym
<eddd> Nie widze w tym nic cudownego
<julek> eddd: a w ogole skad sie tu wziales?
<BlessJah> czy innym komunizmem
<DaZ> moje marzenia tak bardzo w gruzach
<DaZ> >:
<eddd> julek: a tak sobie troluje od czasu do czasu :P
<Wizard> Tak, BlessJah, ja jeszcze po rosyjsku zdawałem :|
<eddd> julek: po prostu mam alergie na studentow :P
<BlessJah> Wizard: pisałeś przed czy po uchwaleniu konstytucji?
<DaZ> studenci spoko ziom
<DaZ> mondży som i umjom sie bawidź
<bastetmilo> Ale to i tak śmieszne jest jak się taki pierwszy rok wypowiada w tonie prawie że doktoranta.
<Wizard> Konstytucja, to był mój esej z polskiego.
<julek> eddd: nie tlumacz mi sie, nie musisz
<Wizard> Tylko mnie oszukali ;)
<Wizard> Idę, pa.
<BlessJah> Wizard: wredni komuniści
<julek> eddd: i tak wyszedles na buca;)
<DaZ> \o
<eddd> julek: bucem bylem przed studiami jeszcze :P
<gjm> i jesteś
<eddd> bedziemy sie bez sensu obrazac reszte nocy?
<bastetmilo> musicie znów gadać o studiach? ;)
<bastetmilo> eddd: nie. Bo ja zaraz kogoś wywale.
<gjm> eddd: jeśli lubisz
<BlessJah> eddd: nie, my sie obrazilismy na ciebie, to wszystko :]
<julek> eddd: wyjdz to nikt cie nie bedzie obrazal:P
<eddd> Ojej 4 hihglighty z rzedu \o
<BlessJah> popsułeś takie ładne combo
<gjm> ale fejm <;
<BlessJah> eddd: nowy na ircu?
<eddd> BlessJah: na tym #, tak.
<gjm> 23:34 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Nov 05 00:36:10 2010 (1 year, 25 weeks, 0 days, 20:58:16 ago)
<BlessJah> gjm: patrz na last seen
<BlessJah> jak nie masz protect, to nie wywala do guesta
<drathir> co niszczycie?
<BlessJah> czyjeś dzieciństweo
<julek> juz moj starszy
<drathir> o tej godzinie dzieci juz spia...
<BlessJah> drathir: w takim razie co tutaj robisz :>
<gjm> hejt tajm
<BlessJah> ktoś odkrył liczby zespolone na roflcopterze oO
<drathir> BlessJah: ;p hrhr to bylo mile akurat...
<julek> ?
<BlessJah> (3+2i) * (3-2i) == 13
<BlessJah> z komentarzem, że świat się skończy, bo 13 nie jest już liczbą pierwszą
<julek> BlessJah: nie, to ty odkryles liczby zespolone;)
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> i nagle można pierwiastkować ujemne i dzielić przez zero :]
 * bastetmilo się opłuła 
 * drathir podaje chusteczke...
<bastetmilo> zastanawiam się, zarwać noc czy nie zarwać.
<ftpd> Zarwij. Wspieraj mnie w naprawianiu komputera.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dobrze. Ale jak o 3:00 w nocy to nikogo nie będzie do pogodania to... nie ręcze za siebie ;)
<bastetmilo> ide zobaczyć jak sie aktualizuje moje Ubuntu
<gjm> przypomniałaś mi że przydałoby się wyspać
<gjm> dobranoc
<drathir> ftpd: co zniszczyles w komputerze?
<bastetmilo> dobranoc gjm
<drathir> gjm: kolorowych...
<ftpd> drathir: Przeiń sobie.
<ftpd> Przewiń ;-)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Works for me.
<drathir> ftpd: nie stac Cie ;p
<ftpd> Hehe ;-)
<ftpd> drathir: Nie wiem, 'samo się'. Wydaje się, że płyta. Coś nie tak (chyba) z ramem - dopiero po zostawieniu jednej kości w określonym slocie ubuntu live usb dziala bez crasha od ~20 minut.
<ftpd> drathir: Do tego kontroler - OSX, Windows, Ubuntu nie widzą dysków, dwóch różnych.
<ftpd> Dyski są ok, po podpięte po USB do innego komputera klikają; tak samo ten komputer próbuje się z nich zbootować, ale jak dochodzi do ekranu logowania, jest freeze.
<drathir> ftpd: zrob swapa w pliku nawet niewielkiego...
<drathir> ftpd: sprawdz czy dysk kreci...
<drathir> ok kreci powiedz cos wiecej o kontrolerze...
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: status smarta sprawdzałeś?
<ftpd> 23:50:27 |        ftpd   | drathir: Do tego kontroler - OSX, Windows, Ubuntu nie widzą dysków, dwóch różnych.
<ChaosEngine> liczbę erorrów itp.
<drathir> dyski ok na innym chodza
<ftpd> Chłopaki, alez zrozumcie.
<ftpd> NIE WIDZĘ URZĄDZENIA.
<ftpd> W ogóle.
<ftpd> Co bym nie podpiął.
<ChaosEngine> ftpd: tak nagle z niczego?
<ftpd> 3 systemy nie widzą.
<ftpd> ChaosEngine: Tak.
<ChaosEngine> nic nie zmieniałeś i samo się spsuło?
<drathir> ftpd: chodzi o kontroler sata czy ata? trb ahci wlaczony w biosie?
<ftpd> sata
<ftpd> drathir: MacBooki nie mają biosu.
<ftpd> ChaosEngine: Tak. Wróciłem, wyjąłem komputer z plecaka, jeb.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: czekaj, a nie robiles ostatnio jakiejs aktualizacji?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie.
<foreste> ma moze ktos win i touchpad ?
<drathir> ftpd: to co zarzadza sprzetem? uefi?
<ftpd> drathir: efi.
<drathir> to efi nie ma w sobie zadnych ustawien?
<foreste> gdzie ustawic zeby po podlaczeniu myszy wylaczyc touchpad
<foreste> ?
 * drathir nigdy nie uzywal efi
<bastetmilo> bo ja miałam ostatnio cos takiego, że nie widział dysku, nie chciał z niego zbootować, ale sam dysk np. w narzedziach dyskowych był wykrywany..
<foreste> mij soft touchpada nie auto disable touchpad plugin mouse usb
<drathir> foreste: fn i f8 lub f9 sprawdz...
<foreste> f8 to mam jasnosc ekranu
<ftpd> drathir: Nie ma.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie, u mnie nie jest wykrywany.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Dwa różne dyski, trzy różne systemy. Żadna konfiguracja nie działa.
<foreste> laptop benq joybook a52
<drathir> ftpd: bez urazy ale glupie to efi... :/
<ftpd> http://myapple.pl/komputery-apple-pytania-i-problemy/226653-kontroler-ram-plyta-prosba-o-diagnoze-usterki_.html#post1871986
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c4fgeds> (at myapple.pl)
<ftpd> Pełen opis problemu.
<drathir> ftpd: masz pendraka? sprawdz czy wykrywa...
<drathir> moze kontroler poszedl...
<ftpd> Może.
<ftpd> Dlaczego zatem ten dysk podpięty na USB nie bootuje?
<drathir> to potrafi bootowac z pendraka?
<ftpd> drathir: Przeczytaj, proszę, linka. Nie chce mi się pięć razy powtarzać tego samego.
<ftpd> Potrafi, teraz siedzę z live pendrive ubuntu
<drathir> dysk usb nie rowna sie pendrakowi dlatego pytam... ok czytam...
<lucjan> dobry
<lucjan> ubuntu ssie (nie jestem gorszy niż mati)
<drathir> ftpd: czyli z plyty naped sata?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> Testowałem na Vertex3 i jakimś generic SATA, jaki był w nim firmowo włożonym.
<drathir> masz ide naped? to posiada zlacze zeby sie podpiac?
<drathir> ewentualnie dysk ide
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> To ma USB i FireWire.
<ftpd> A nie mam kieszeni na ide.
<ftpd> Ani dysku.
<drathir> lipa bo tak moznaby wykluczyc plyte glowna...
<drathir> i zawezic do kontrolera sata...
<ftpd> Jakby to był kontroler sata, to zabootowanie z kieszeni USB by rozwiązało problem, nie?
<ftpd> ;-)
<drathir> ftpd: a ubu nie musisz personalizowac hrhr
<drathir> zrob nowego usera
<drathir> i loguj sie na niego
<ftpd> I 'samo się' zapamięta?
<ftpd> Konfigurację + doinstalowane programy?
<drathir> tak przy tworzeniu dysku trzeba dac troche miejsca zeby bylo na dane
<drathir> taki suwak jest
<ftpd> Czy to defaultowa opcja? Robił mi to kolega w pracy, nie patrzyłem mu przez ramię.
<ftpd> Jeśli nie jest defaultowa, to gówno.
<ftpd> Bo nic nie zmieniał.
<ftpd> (Klikał tym śmiesznym usb-create ubuntowym, akurat.)
<drathir> tak tylko suwakiem regulujesz wielkosc tej zarezerwowanej pamieci
<drathir> tak ten ubuntowy dobry jest...
<ftpd> Ok, tam widzę w defaulcie jest 128 MB
<ftpd> na zapamiętanie ustawień desktopa wystarczy.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> hehehe. uwielbiam pracować na czyimś projektem. Co to za edytor co w UTF nie zapisuje plików :/
<ftpd> bastetmilo: notepad.exe?
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: na maku?
<bastetmilo> Coda jest taka mądra.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: To pewnie TextEdit.app z przestawionym outputem!
<ftpd> A, coda.
<ftpd> Ja nie wiem, ja jak mam pisać tekst w plik, to do tego służy vim.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> drathir: To idę sprawdzić.
<ftpd> Brb.
<drathir> a co do saty to nawet z usb raczej korzysta z kontrolera sata zeby ahci wirtualne zrobic zapewne... bo to wykrywa jako hdd...
<drathir> bastetmilo: notatnik?
<bastetmilo> drathir: czytaj może. Napisałam, że Coda.
<drathir> w sumie notatnik utfa chyba nie ma lol
<drathir> ascii chyba
<drathir> bastetmilo: a to odpowiednik notatnika?
<bastetmilo> drathir: nie, to jest strasznie wypasiony edytor.
<drathir> ja maka na obraskach jedynie ;p bo placic za cos co nie jest ms to dopiero jest cos...
<ftpd> drathir: Figę.
<bastetmilo> nie rozumiem. Że niby mac jest gorszy od MS?
<drathir> ftpd: bo?
<ftpd> drathir: Założyłem usera, przelogowałem się na niego, zrobiłem jakieśtam drobne zmiany, reboot. Po reboocie nie ma tego usera.
<drathir> bastetmilo: czy gorszy... plus ze blizej mu do linuxa niz do ms minus, ze bardziej ubogi niz ms i w dodatku trzeba placic nawet za updatey...
<drathir> ftpd: konsola i daj su nazwa usera
<drathir> zalogowalo sie na niego?
<ftpd> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ id ftpd
<ftpd> id: ftpd: No such user
<ftpd> Jakim niby cudem?
<ftpd> Skoro go NIE MA? ;-)
<drathir> hmmm...
<drathir> a zrob spod konsoli usera
<ftpd> Zrobiłem.
<ftpd> I od razu reboot, czy się na niego lognąć?
<bastetmilo> drathir: widziałeś tylko na obrazkach, ale wiesz, że jest ubogi... Nonono. W każdym razie, koniec tematu, bo to nie jest kanał od tego.
<ftpd> W którym repo jest chromium? Nie chcę się firefoksować.
<drathir> ftpd: jak zainstalujesz z ich strony to repo samo Ci dodac wlasne powinno...
<ftpd> Wlasnie dodalem .deb i tak niezbyt.
<ftpd> Nie uruchamia sie.
<ftpd> Znaczy uruchomilo sie raz i tyle.
<ftpd> Dobra, niewazne, przezyje Fx.
<drathir> hmmm... juz szukam jakiegos repo 10.04?
<drathir> ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<drathir>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<tajwanuser> cze
<ftpd> 12.04
<ftpd> nieważne.
<ftpd> Zostałem z Fx.
<ftpd> drathir: Doceniam Twoją pomoc i chęci, ale nie musisz mi podawać dokładnych komend to przeklejenia, naprawdę ;-) Nie jestem typowym 'cze mam problem' z tego kanału, cośtam umiem :P
<drathir> ftpd: po co masz klepac z klawiatury jak mozesz kopiuj wklej? ;p tym bardziej jesli doskonale je znasz...
<ftpd> No właśnie w tym terminalu, jaki tutaj dają, to tak średnio kopiuj-wklej, myszką cza-a prawym i 'copy'.
<ftpd> A nie chce mi się co crash instalować i personalizować urxvt.
<ftpd> Zresztą, shift+insert mi nie działa, bo maki nie mają inserta.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Blah, touchpad mi nie działa w pełni, przewijania nie mam.
<ftpd> (O multitouch, oczywiście, mogę zapomnieć.)
<ftpd> Pójdę dołożę ten ram, testowo.
<drathir> ftpd: a jak dodasz uzytkownika wlacz w menu zeby pokazywalo uzytkownikow podczas startu... ale najlepiej zebys na drugim pendraku tak zrobil...
<ftpd> drathir: Na jakim drugim? Nie mam drugiego. To jedyny działający.
<ftpd> Drugi jest już wiekowy i nie bootował się z niego system.
<ftpd> drathir: Pokazywanie menu nic nie zmieni, skoro po reboocie a) dodanego usera nie ma; b) opcja pokazywania userów podczas startu i tak wraca do domyślnego ustawienia ;-)
<ftpd> Myślę, że ten pendrive jest zrobiony źle.
<ftpd> Ot co.
<ftpd> Ale mam plan.
<ftpd> Zrobię z tego systemu odpalonego na pendrive drugi pendrive, może się zabootuje.
<ftpd> Bo przedtem na tym 'złym' robiłem to z poziomu OSX.
<ftpd> A zadziałał taki zrobiony na ubuntu.
<drathir> dajesz...
<jacekowski> mak ssie
<bastetmilo> następny znawca
<ftpd> bastetmilo: W myśl zasady 'rozmawiaj z jacekowskim, daleko zajdziesz' sugeruję odpuścić :P
<bastetmilo> ftpd: racja, rozpędziłam się. :)
<Voldenet> maki nie ssą
<Voldenet> maki wyglądają świetnie, są stabilne i działają przepięknie
<Voldenet> gdyby nie praktyki apple polegające na wypuszczaniu tego za co najmniej 3x więcej niż jest warte, to bym kupował
<dweller> kupe jak zawiniesz w pazłotko to też jak czekolada wygląda
<ftpd> Voldenet: Troche klamczuszkujesz z tymi praktykami.
<ftpd> Voldenet: Bo jak porownasz lapki Della z tej klasy wyposazone w (odpowiedniki) takiego softu, z jakim kupujesz maka, to Ci wyjdzie mocno porownywalnie.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ale fakt, jak porownasz ze skladakiem z osiedlowego sklepu komputerowego, to zaiste. Maki sa przedrogie.
<ftpd> drathir: Dupa. Nadal nie bootuje z tego drugiego pendrive.
<ftpd> whatever.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-29
<Voldenet> ftpd: co
<ftpd> Co co?
<ftpd> A, to jak nic, to ide. Czus.
<gjm> bry
<ubuntu> czesc
<ubuntu> mam problem przy instalacji 12.04 tzn partycja ntfs oznaczyla sie jako  uszkodzona
<ubuntu> nie mam win jak to naprawic
<ubuntu> sda1 na tym mial byc grub przy uisntalacji fatal error grub nie zainstaloewany
<gjm> 1. używaj przecinków żeby łatwiej było zrozumieć twoją wypowiedź
<gjm> 2. jak to uszkodzona?
<ubuntu> 1 ok
<ubuntu> 2. oznaczona w grub wykrzyknikiem
<ubuntu> nie wiem puszczac jeszcze raz instalacje zeby sprobowal gruba zainstalowac ?
<gjm> to grub w końcu zainstalowany czy nie?
<ubuntu> nie\
<gjm> 08:55 < ubuntu> 2. oznaczona w grub wykrzyknikiem
<gjm> to jak?
<ubuntu> przy instalacji (12.04) fatal error sda1 grub nie zainstaowany
<ubuntu> no moge puscic jeszcze raz instalacje moze teraz zainstaluje ? nie wiem wlasnie
<gjm> jesteś na livecd, tak? poczytaj nt. chroot'a i zainstaluj
<gjm> nie musisz ponownie instalować
<ubuntu> tak na live jestem
<ubuntu> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> daje NTFS partition /dev/sda1 was processed successfully.
<ubuntu> ale w gparted nadal jest z wykrzyknikiem
<gjm> czyli nie w grubie a gparted
<ubuntu> tak sorki
<ubuntu> chodzi "tylko" o zainstalowanie tego gruba
<ubuntu> na sda1 ntfs
<gjm> coś więcej możesz o tej partycji powiedzieć?
<gjm> w gparted PPM → Właściwości
<gjm> tfu, "Informacja"
<ubuntu> no sa informacje ale nie da sie tego skopiowac a da sie terminalem odczytac info o tej partycji ?
<gjm> zrób zrzut ekranu i wrzuć gdzieś
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/mQPKq
<ubuntu> to jest log jak dam check partition i gparted
<ubuntu> jest jakis przelacznik do tego ntfsresize -P -i -f -v /dev/sda1 zeby naprawil to
<ubuntu> nawet uszkadzajac win
<ubuntu> wyjdzie nie mam
<ubuntu> nic sie nie uruchamia
<gjm> usuń partycje i załóż nową, najprościej
<ubuntu> ostatecznie tak zeobie ale nie da sie wymusic naprawe ? po instalcji ubuntu
<gjm> masz płytę z Windowsem?
<ubuntu> zainstaluej win ktory wywali gruba i od nmowa
<gjm> no to odpal konsolę odzyskiwania i tam zrób chkdsk
<ubuntu> probuje jeszcze w terminali  z live ale mam chkdsk: command not found
<ubuntu> hm plyte z win moze bym gdzies znalazl
<gjm> bo chkdsk jest windowsowe :)
<gjm> na linuxie masz fsck
<ubuntu> a jak uruchomic terminal w win z instalera
<gjm> nie pamiętam, chyba używałem tego raz w życiu
<gjm> `g windows konsola odzyskiwania
<Przekliniak> gjm: JAK: Instalowanie i korzystanie z Konsoli odzyskiwania w systemie ...: <http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307654/pl>
<ubuntu> ok ide poszukac cd w win
<ubuntu> na rzie dzieki za pomoc
<gjm> kto miał takiego hosta, hmm
<tajwanuser> cze
<qermit> kto mnie pukał?
<gjm> ja, masz notice
<ubuntu> jestem znowu - naprawilem partycje przez win
<gjm> i Wizard też
<ubuntu> dalem instalke i nadal nie przeszla instalcja gruba - partycjha w gparted oznaczona jest jako ok
<qermit> gjm: musze sie nim zając wogole, bo jest zapuszczony
<ubuntu> gruba mozna z live zainstalowac przez sudo apt-get install grub2
<ubuntu> chce zainstalowac grub na /sda1
<gjm> ubuntu: jakiś błąd?
<qermit> który tu zna sie na cisco?
<gjm> qermit: podejrzewam że jacekowski
<ubuntu> no na koncu isntalacji failed install grub this is fatal error
<ubuntu> z poradnika instalacja nie dziala
<ubuntu> Package 'grub2' has no installation candidate
<ubuntu> "z live"
<gjm> ty na partycji windowsowej chcesz tego gruba zainstalować?
<TheNumb> ubuntu: grub, nie grub2
<ubuntu> no na partycji z falga boot
<TheNumb> W ubuntu chyba już się pozbyli gruba legacy.
<ubuntu> zreszta ok wywale tego win z 1 partycji wtedy pewnie przejdzie instalcja po tem przeinstaluej win a potem naprawa grub
<gjm> zainstaluj po prostu na /dev/sda
<ubuntu> jak
<gjm> grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuntu> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<gjm> zamontuj dysk
<gjm> o bożeno, mówiłem: chroot
<ubuntu> nie wiem o co chodzi z tym chroot takie mam partycje
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/sCLhq
<TheNumb> ubuntu: musisz zamontować partycję z systemem plików.
<TheNumb> ubuntu: robisz sobie w live /mnt/bubuntu && mount /dev/sdx /mnt/bubuntu
<gjm> `g grub chroot
<Przekliniak> gjm: Install Grub from chroot « ID's blog: <http://zeldor.biz/2010/12/install-grub-from-chroot/>
<drathir> ftpd: sprobuj przeformatowac pendraka...
<drathir> gjm: a grub w mbr sie nie instaluje przewaznie?
<TheNumb> drathir: nooo
<gjm> lulz
<drathir> gjm: chodzi mi o to jak moze sie zainstalowac na partycji na ktorej sa juz dane, chyba tak nie za bardzo...
<bastetmilo> huhu
<bastetmilo> :)
<gjm> bastetmilo: ;)
 * Wizard też chce prowadzić bloga a Ubuntu.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: i cóz stoi na przeszkodzie?
<Wizard> I pisać o tak trudnych tematach, jak zmiana tapety, kompilacja mplayera ze źródeł.
<bastetmilo> ale kompilacja ze źródeł to jest trudny temat!
<bastetmilo> mnie się chyba to do tej pory nie udało
<Wizard> Słucham?
<Wizard> Zastanawiam się, czy aktualizować tego Lucida, czy nie.
<bastetmilo> ja wczoraj zaktualizowałam i przestała mi znów działać karta sieciowa.
<Wizard> Lucida?
<Wizard> Ja tego się własnie obawiam. Powerpc to nie jest najlepiej wspierana architektura :D
<BlessJah> <@bastetmilo> Czemu u mnie działa bez p
<BlessJah> roblemowo?
<bastetmilo> zrobiłam aktualizacje 11.10 do 12.04
<bastetmilo> a karta przestała działać, bo mój TŻ zmieniła ją na jakąś inną, żeby mu działa hakintoshem
<Wizard> Buahahahaha.
<bastetmilo> przedtem był tam jakiś Intel i działa normalnie
<bastetmilo> działał*
<qermit> TÅ»?
<Wizard> No tak, nie jest w stanie zaakceptować faktu, że Ubuntu po prostu działa i musi piracić OS X, tak?
<qermit> Teraźniejszy żoch?
<bastetmilo> Tresowa Żaba qermit
<qermit> Dresowa
<Wizard> Cześć qermit
<qermit> 6
<Wizard> Dodasz do przekliniaka `op i `votekick?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie wiem, uparł się, bo Ubuntu cośtam cośatm, że z konsoli musiał cos robić, bo w repozytoriach nie było, ogolnie nieprzyjemna sytuacja
<qermit> a przekliniak ma opa?
<Wizard> Nie ma. Chodzi o to, żeby po `op Przekliniak zagadywał do opów.
<qermit> aaaa
<qermit> znaczy sie lepiej zeby to bylo `112
<drathir> GM lepsze ;p
<bastetmilo> heh :)
<qermit> Wizard: a ostatnio znalazłem sposób żeby dzwonić do siebie i nie dało się odebrać rozmowy
<qermit> tzn do innych też mogę dzwonić
<Wizard> qermit: I nie da się odebrać rozmowy?
<qermit> nie da sie
<qermit> tzn sie da ale czeba wiedzieć jak
<Wizard> A masz do mnie numer?
<Wizard> :>
<Ozil> i jeszcze ja poproszę op
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Dobry żart tynfa wart.
<Wizard> Czy jakoś tak
<julek> hurtem rozdajeecie?;)
<Wizard> julek: Jasne. Na kilogramy.
<Wizard> Ile chcesz?
<julek> kupilem kilka fajnych plyt
<Ozil> bo zaraz się to powtórzy co wczoraj
<Wizard> Ozil: ?
<Ozil> Wizard: nie wiesz co ?
<bastetmilo> Ozil Żartowniś
<Wizard> :)
<Ozil> Wizard: rozumiem że pogadałeś wczoraj z gjm ?
<Wizard> Zastanawialiśmy się jak karać ludzi, którzy myślą, że jest demokracja.
<ftpd> Demo-co?
<Wizard> Niektórym to się naprawdę przewraca w tyłkach od tej telewizji.
<Wizard> Demokracja. Wystaw sobie, ftpd, że niby motłoch rządzi.
<Ozil> Wizard wprowadził terror a gjm go egzekwuje i myśli że jest ważny
<ftpd> To spisek masonerii żydowskiej. Naglądali się TVN Style i chcą być amerykańscy.
<Wizard> :)
<ftpd> Chociaż... jak amerykańscy, to może spisek mormoński?
<bastetmilo> Ozil: ale Ty wiesz że władzy krytykować nie można?
<Wizard> Ozil: Ot, zwykła zależność lenna :P
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> Ozil: Wizard dba o nas niczym ojciec najlepszy. I to nieprawda, że za zgrupowaniu dach przeciekał - zwłaszcza, że prawie nie padało!
<Ozil> bastetmilo: ja mam pełne prawo do krytyki Tuska to i was mogę krytykować
<ftpd> s/ za / na /
<bastetmilo> BUAHAHAHA
<bastetmilo> oplułam się
<Wizard> Ozil: Politykę i Tuska zabierz do TVN Style.
 * ftpd wyciera bastetmilo tu i ówdzie.
<Ozil> fuj świnka z ciebie
<ftpd> Wizard: Politykę to do meteo.
<Wizard> I to szybko, bo kklimonda jest cięty na Tuski i inne Kaczyńskie na kanale :)
<Wizard> ftpd: Relacja na żywo z Błękitnego 24.
<Wizard> TVN to jest dopiero amerykańska stacja.
<Wizard> Mają śmigłowiec!
<Ozil> co do bastetmilo to ona ma u mnie specjalne względy no magik też ale gjm to ostatni na tym kanale którego szanuję kklimonda to też spoko ziomek
<ftpd> Ozil: Urzekła nas Twoja historia. Może jednak idź opowiadać to na #peoplewhocare.
<Ozil> i tylko bastetmilo może mnie blokować i karać i złego słowa jej nie powiem
<Ozil> tak helenko ?
<julek> Wizard: specjalnie go highlightnales, zeby przyszedl i wywalil?;)
<Wizard> Eh. Przynajmniej mam szacunek na dzielni.
<Wizard> Ale sobie niedobrą herbatę zrobiłem.
<bastetmilo> Ozil: tylko jedna osoba może się tak do mnie zwracać. Ty nie.
<Ozil> ja tu powiem oficjalnie na głos że z całej władzy to tylko do gjm lud ma pretensje
<bastetmilo> lud nie ma prawa głosu
<Ozil> bastetmilo: twój piękny najukochańszy tak ?
<ftpd> A czemu uzurpujesz sobie prawo do reprezentowania tego 'ludu'?
<julek> bastetmilo: +m :)
<ftpd> A. Typ stawia spację przed '?'. Nie jest wart uwagi.
<Ozil> ftpd: bo jestem reprezentantem ludu
<kretu> Ozil: a lud cie wybrał na swego reprezentanta?
<ftpd> Ozil: Samozwańczym nieco. Jakoś nie widziałem tych stosów wiadomości 'Ozil! Ratuj!'.
<Ozil> tak ci pokrzywdzenie przez gjm mnie wybrali
<ftpd> Help me, Ozil Wan-Kenobi, you're my only hope!
<kretu> Ozil: ja cie nie wybierałem
<Ozil> pokrzywdzeni ^
<ftpd> Ja wybieram pikaczu!
<Ozil> a ja bulbazaura
<kretu> Ozil: skąd wiesz, czy mnie przypadkiem nie pokrzywdził?
<Ozil> kretu: nie wiem a pokrzywdził? zresztą nie miałem przyjemności z tobą pogadać
<Ozil> a ktoś wie co się dzieje z kwpolska ?
<ftpd> Ozil: Skończyłeś szkołę?
<Ozil> ftpd: tak technikum informatyczne i prowadzę swój serwis
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> To polonistka musiała Cię nie lubić, co?
<ftpd> Tyle się kobita męczyła, żebyś wyszedł na ludzi, a Ty stawiasz spację przed znakiem zapytania jak dziecko z gadu-gadu.
<ftpd> Życie to nie gg, nie pokaże się animowana, podskakująca ikonka :(
<Ozil> ftpd:  mnie ładne nauczycielki zawsze lubiły bo im słodziłem i obrastały w piórka zaś ja miałem u nich lajtowo
<ftpd> Cieszę się Twoim szczęściem.
<kretu> ftpd: ale nie jest w tym konsekwentny
<Ozil> ftpd: cóż za ironia
<kretu> to może jednak przypadek tylko?
<ftpd> kretu: Zauważ, że kiedy wypowiedź kończy całą linię, zawsze wstawia spację.
<bastetmilo> Ironia? To ten owoc?
<ftpd> kretu: Za dużo razy na przypadek.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Tak, soki się z niego robi.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: i nalewki.
<kretu> nalewki to z pigwy
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ależ Asie! Ta oranżada jest bez bąbelków! To alkohol! Największa trucizna!
<ftpd> Mam chyba jakiś taki poranek cytatów.
<Zdzisiu> Witam :)
<DaZ> jouł
<Zdzisiu> Wie ktoś może jak zmienić rozdzielczość w grubie i terminalu ? terminal w livecd chodzi mi dobrze, ale w zainstalowanym ubuntu już nie, ponadto po instalacji jest sam czarny ekran
<Zdzisiu> Wyskakuje na monitorze out of range
<DaZ> nawet jak przejdziesz na tty? :f
<DaZ> pochwal sie co ty tam masz.
<Zdzisiu> Ubuntu 12.04 :)
<DaZ> nie o to pytam :f
<DaZ> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18444/how-do-i-increase-console-mode-resolution
<Zdzisiu> a o co ? :)
<DaZ> chociażby karta graficzna :f
<Zdzisiu> Integra, staroć jakiś, 256mb jak sie nie myle nforce 405
<gjm> i 12.04 instalujesz, hmm...
<DaZ> no co, nouveau troche działa
<DaZ> doh, no patrz, nvidia jeszcze to wspiera nawet
<DaZ> solved
<gjm> chyba mam popsuty termometr, 30 st. w cieniu :(
<bastetmilo> od tego słońca znów będę piegowata :/
<gjm> ja bym był, gdybym wychodził ;)
<Ozil> bastetmilo: owoc to aronia
<bastetmilo> niemożliwe
<gjm> co niemożliwe?
<bastetmilo> że aronia to owoc
<ftpd> bastetmilo: On tak zawsze?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: tia.
<Ozil> bastetmilo: nieprawda
<gjm> kto? co? o czym mowa?
<ftpd> gjm: O Ozilu.
<gjm> a, mam ignore na niego, znow ktoś go wpuścił?
<gjm> motyla noga
<Ozil> wizard mnie wpuścił
<gjm> rewolucjonista za dychę ;f
<gjm> ale cóż
<Ozil> gjm: może zawrzemy rozejm przeprosimy się i unormujemy stosunki między nami na tym kanale ?
<bastetmilo> gjm: Ozil cos od Ciebie chce.
<gjm> wiem
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Nie przejmuj się, ja byłem na urlopie w "ciepłych krajach" w marcu, od tamtej pory mam piegi nawet na kolanach.
<gjm> Ozil: nie
<Wizard> :D
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie przejmuj się, nie przejmuj. Będę miała cały nos piegowaty, a kolana blade. Tak głupio się opalam.
<Wizard> Ja się w ogóle nie opalam.
<Wizard> Mam e... celtyckich przodków ;P
<Ozil> gjm: no cóż przykro mi ale jak wojna to wojna
<gjm> srojna
<Wizard> gjm: No +q to co najwyżej na 12h. Tak cosik kiedys kklimonda z qermitem gadali.
<Ozil> gjm: szanuj język polski
<gjm> patrzcie tylko
<Ozil> Wizard: i widzisz jak ja bym to napisał od razu dostał bym q
<Ozil> i co powiesz mi że to się go nie dotyczy?
<bastetmilo> gjm: ale Ci przyciął :>
<gjm> Ozil:
<gjm> 'dostałbym'
<Wizard> Ozil: Weź się uspokój.
<gjm> bastetmilo: kto? <;
<Wizard> Voldenet: Narysowałem sinus w Lazarusie. Ależ ze mnie programator!
<bastetmilo> gjm: no kto, no kto. :)
<gjm> wiem o co ci chodzi, ale nie zamierzam zniżać się do jego poziomu
<bastetmilo> hiehiehie
<Ozil> Wizard: ale widzisz on może sobie robić co mu się żywnie podoba tak i jego te same prawa co pozostałych nie obowiązują terror terrorem ale zasady są chyba takie same dla wszystkich jakie one by w końcu nie były
<Wizard> Dobra, proszę państwa, robił ktoś zdalne dostarczanie użytkowników do systemu?
<ftpd> Weźcie w końcu tego dys- idiotę.
<gjm> Ozil: przecinki
<ftpd> Wizard: Znaczy jak? Że deploy hosta, dodanie do 'czegoś' i userzy się automagicznie pojawiają?
<Wizard> Ozil: interpunkcja.
<Wizard> ftpd: Że inny komputer dostarcza użytkowników. Z bazy, LDAP, czegokolwiek.
<ftpd> Wizard: Kerberos.
<gjm> bastetmilo: jak mi smutno to sobie czytam jego awaymsg, od razu mi się humor poprawia :)
<ftpd> Wizard: freeipa.org
<DaZ> interpunkcja jest zbędna
<Wizard> Twoje komentarze również :>
<Wizard> ftpd: Dzięki.
<DaZ> <3
<ftpd> Wizard: Albo, jeśli userzy mogą być systemowi, puppet.
<ftpd> Wizard: Zależy, co chcesz.
<ftpd> ipa daje Ci out of the box fajne zarządzanie userami, grupami. Dodajesz na hoście grupę, która może się logować (w sshd_config), a potem sobie zarządzasz (webowo albo z CLI) tymi grupami, wrzucasz/wyrzucasz userów i tak dalej.
<Wizard> Nie lubię "webowo"
<ftpd> Wizard: Podobnie z grupami w sudoers na przykład (bo to jest widoczne jako grupa systemowa).
<ftpd> Wizard: Ale jeśli nie zależy Ci aż na takim poziomie elastyczności, to puppet. Robisz manifesta, że host ma typ np. 'www' i wtedy taki host raportując się do puppeta dostaje wytyczne, że ma założyć takich userów, tak zmodyfikować sudoers, tak cośtam.
<ftpd> Generalnie i tym i tym osiągniesz, co chcesz - ale zaprzęgać puppeta tylko do userów to trochę jest oranie działki 10x5 m traktorem i pługiem.
<Wizard> Bo zastanawiam się, czy po prostu ypbina nie postawić.
<ftpd> Wizard: No to nie musisz webowo. Jakbym miał działającego VPN-a, pokazałbym Ci kilka screenów albo coś. Niestety, jadąc z usb z liveubuntu nie mogę ;-)
<Wizard> Ojej, posypałeś sobie system i przywracasz?
<Wizard> :>
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie.
<ftpd> Wizard: Long story short, posypał mi się mostek południowy.
<ftpd> wizard:  http://myapple.pl/komputery-apple-pytania-i-problemy/226653-kontroler-ram-plyta-prosba-o-diagnoze-usterki_.html#post1872148
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c4fgeds> (at myapple.pl)
<ftpd> Wizard: Tutaj opowieść. Sorry, że z myapple, ale nie chce mi się przepisywać.
<Wizard> :|
<Wizard> Nie chce mi się wchodzić na tę stronę.
<ftpd> Ok.
<Wizard> No mniejsza.
<ftpd> 13:32:12 |        ftpd   | Wizard: Long story short, posypał mi się mostek południowy.
<ftpd> No, to tyle.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> Ale prosiłem cię, żebyś do mnie pisał po polsku.
<Ozil> Wizard: daj no na chwilkę q bo chciałem coś sprawdzić
<ftpd> Człowiecze, nie chce mi się po latach stosowania wytycznych jargonu kombinować przy każdym oczywistym dla mnie zwrocie jego polskich odpowiedników. Wiesz, ile musiałem się zastanawiać, czym zastąpić 'flexibility' kilka linijek temu? :P
<ftpd> Bo niby 'elastyczność' jest oczywistym tłumaczeniem, ale nie oddaje w pełni znaczenia 'flexibility' używanego w kontekście komputerów/technologii.
<BlessJah> qermit: podziel się tą metodą :D
<ftpd> Wizard: Poza tym, nie jesteś chyba ułomny i rozumiesz proste 'long story short' albo 'btw' ;-)
<Ozil> Wizard chyba jest idle
<Wizard> ftpd: To nie chodzi o rozumienie, tylko o szacunek do drugiej osoby. Jeśli ze mną rozmawiasz, to po prostu używaj polskich zwrotów. Germańskie wstawki mnie drażnią, niezależnie od języka pochodzenia oraz pobudek mówiącego.
<Wizard> Twojego tłumaczenia po prostu nie przyjmuję, bo to nie jest żaden żargon, tylko zwykłe lenistwo.
<Wizard> ;)
<TheNumb> Wizard: prawda jest taka, że niektórego słownictwa nie da się przetłumaczyć bezpośrednio na język polski.
<TheNumb> Wizard: przeginasz ;d
<Wizard> TheNumb: to nie jest prawda, tylko zwykłe lenistwo. Jeśli się nie da przełożyć, to można dodać nowe znaczenie do starego słowa.
<Wizard> A nie ja teraz mam "długi łikend"
<TheNumb> Wizard: w takim razie co masz?
<TheNumb> x dni wolnego?
<Wizard> Boże. Nie można było wziąć tego słowa z innego języka?
<Ozil> ja zawszę piszę weekend
<Wizard> A żebyś wiedział. Łikend mnie drażni.
<ftpd> Wizard: Ok, to /help ignore i z głowy ;-) Ale wtedy nie dowiedziałbyś się o freeipa!
<ftpd> ;-)
<TheNumb> Wolisz "eine lange woche" ;-)
<TheNumb> Czy jak to szło po szkopsku.
<Wizard> Woche to tydzień.
<TheNumb> Miałem dopusta to nie pamiętam.
<Wizard> Po rosyjsku jest wychodnyje. Ładnie.
<TheNumb> Wizard: a mi się nie podoba.
<BlessJah> wochende
<TheNumb> BlessJah: dzięki.
<Wizard> Mówię, kwestia gustu.
<gjm> BlessJah: wochenende
<BlessJah> Wizard: bo widzisz, rusek z szkopem to wróg
<Wizard> Ja bardzo lubię słowiańskie języki, są wygodne, mają dużo użytecznej gramatyki.
<BlessJah> ach, meandry polskiego języka
<BlessJah> rusek i szkop to nasz wróg
<ftpd> Wizard: No. Tyle, że w 'światku komputerowym' angielski jest powszechny, a ruski tak niekoniecznie ;-)
<Wizard> A nie jak po angielsku: Maciek iść być jeść obiad, potem iść być jechać samochód.
<Ozil> BlessJah: popieram rusek i szkop to nasi wrogowie
<DaZ> ino rusek jest oke
<ftpd> Niemcy są fajni.
<ftpd> A szczególnie ich reprezentacja w piłkę kopaną <3
<TheNumb> ftpd: tak, "Haende hoch!"
<DaZ> no, i kobiety.
<ftpd> TheNumb: Meine Mutter hat Komputer.
<Wizard> Ale odbiegacie od tematu.
<Wizard> Nie tylko Rosjanie mówią po rosyjsku i nie tylko Niemcy mówią po niemiecku.
<Ozil> Wizard: a Polacy tylko po polsku
<Wizard> Niektórzy mówią też po kaszubsku.
<ftpd> Mnie tam niespecjalnie interesuje, jaki język - byle poprawnie.
<Ozil> Wizard: mogę mieć prośbę na priv ?
<Wizard> Eh. Możesz.
<DaZ> niektórzy mówia po czymś dziwnym
<Wizard> Niestety.
<DaZ> gdzie niby brzmi to podobnie, ale nie występują ani ć, ani ś i w ogóle jakoś dziwnie >:
<BlessJah> ftpd: nawet Klingoński?
<ftpd> Wiara pisze 'bd' zamiast 'będę' albo 'wgl' albo 'sql' (nie, tu nie chodzi o bazy, tylko o szkołę).
<ftpd> Wiara wali spacje przed ? i pisze '??', bo na durnym GG wyskakuje wtedy paskudna ikonka.
<ftpd> To jest strasznie.
<Wizard> Albo: W SQL.
<ftpd> A nie, że ktoś mówi, że to rozwiązanie zapewnia świetne 'technologie backupowe' zamiast 'technologie utrzymania kopii zapasowej'.
<Wizard> A ja się cieszę, że sąsiad przy komputerze rzeźbi, że rośnie młode pokolenie.
<ftpd> Wizard: Pamiętasz, Panie Hiperpolski, tłumaczenia Windowsa XP? Oni tam zamiast 'wrzucać pliki na www' woleli 'publikować zawartość multimedialną w witrynie sieci web'.
<TheNumb> ftpd: 'technologie utrzymania kopii zapasowej nośników danych'
<ftpd> No proszę Was, jak to brzmi?
<ftpd> TheNumb: Zaiste.
<Wizard> Backup nie oddaje w pełni tego co polskie "kopia zapasowa"
<TheNumb> Wizard: raczej w drugą stronę.
<ftpd> Uważam, że TheNumb ma rację, a Wizard blefuje.
<Wizard> Argumentum ad auditorem.
<DaZ> ojezu, jak vintydż
<Wizard> Macie obczyznę.
<ftpd> Wizard: Pamiętaj, że te terminy powstały w 99% przypadkach w języku angielskim. Ich mniej lub bardziej trafne odpowiedniki w językach narodowych to czasy późniejsze.
<Wizard> Za to cenię Francuzów.
<ftpd> Wizard: Pamiętaj, że dokumentacja jest w 99% przypadków po angielsku.
<Wizard> Oni o swój język dbają jak o własne jajca.
<TheNumb> Wizard: oni nie mają jaj.
<DaZ> eh, i teraz pomyśleć, że usa mogło posługiwać sie niemieckim
<TheNumb> Wizard: W czołgach mają dwa biegi do przodu i pięć do tyłu.
<DaZ> i zamiast publikowania zawartosci multimedialnej w witrynie sieci web byłoby jedno, długie, kartoflane słowo
<DaZ> :c
<Wizard> Tak, a na Wieży Ajfla wieje biała flaga, żeby ją widać było z Berlina.
<DaZ> TheNumb: bujda.
<TheNumb> DaZ: oczywiście, że to jest żart.
<BlessJah> Wizard: przy napływie imigrantów jak niby inaczej zachować tożsamość kulturową?
<DaZ> ograniczyć ilosć imigrantów <:
<BlessJah> DaZ: a tych co już przyjechali rozstrzeliwać czy egzorcyzmować?
<ftpd> Asymilować.
<ftpd> Jak Borg.
<Wizard> No nijak, bo to właśnie język determinuje przynależność narodową (głównie).
<TheNumb> Wizard: eeee, a sztuka to co?
<DaZ> BlessJah: zawsze można na madagaskar
<Wizard> Sztuka? Jaka sztuka?
<TheNumb> Sztuka z karabinu.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Wizard> No tak.
<DaZ> Wizard: anglicy, szkoci, irlandczycy, burgundczycy i reszta sie zgadzaja
<DaZ> <:
<Wizard> :D
<DaZ> a i kirgizowie, bo oni chyba po rusku jadą
<Wizard> I Irokezi i Apacze.
<DaZ> wszyscy trzej
<Wizard> Od tego trolowania wystygło mi koło z ciasta :(
<Wizard> Ale za to jak ciekawie nazywałby się firmy i programy, gdyby to Polska komputeryzowała świat.
<TheNumb> Wizard: no i tak mogło być.
<Wizard> Na przykład: "Znane oleśnickie przedsiębiorstwo Instrukcje dla małych mózgów elektronowych wydało nową wersję nadzorcy Okna, wydanie ósme."
<TheNumb> Wizard: i tak by tłumaczyli na swoje języki.
<DaZ> e, polski ssie pałke, za długi jest :f
<TheNumb> Wizard: zawiało takim PRL.
<DaZ> zwis męski luzem ol de łej
<Wizard> "W zestawie znajduje się również instrukcja do pisania Słowo"
<DaZ> ja tam nie wiem, nie rozumiem >:
<Wizard> "oraz Podglądacz Wszechsieci"
<ftpd> Właśnie, jak przetłumaczyć 'procesor tekstu'? Bo 'procesor' jest tak rdzennie polski, jak ja katolicki.
<ToMo__> myślę, że najważniejsze jest zachowanie proporcji; niemcy też mają kłopoty ze swoim 'denglishem'
<DaZ> a co uznajemy za rdzennie polski? :f
<Wizard> DaZ: ciężko. Polski ma bardzo dużo zapożyczeń.
<DaZ> toż pytam
<Wizard> Wieki najazdów oraz wstydu posługiwania się własnym językiem.
<ToMo__> podobnotylko 'kołacz'
<Wizard> 40 milionów zakompleksionych łbów.
<Wizard> ToMo__: Więcierz.
<Wizard> Idę poczytać, ogarnąłem Lazarusa.
<DaZ> glhf
<gjm> 14:37 -!- gjm was kicked from #3rr0r by Szatan [za #ubuntu-pl od tak]
<gjm> :<
<Wizard> LOL
<gjm> miałeś coś robić ;)
<gjm> grek: naprawiłeś?
<bastetmilo> gjm: Twoja sława niesie się daleko... Ciekawe gdzie jeszcze Cię wywalą.
<Wizard> gjm: Tak, przeczytałem rozdział książki, teraz bawię się dalej Lazarusem.
<Wizard> Całkiem fajny program.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ten Lazarus http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lazarus ?
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> :P
<DaZ> paskal chakink
<Wizard> Czad.
<bastetmilo> w sensie że kraj czy gaz?
<Wizard> W sensie, że zabawnie.
<Wizard> :D
<bastetmilo> Wizard: weź, nikt już tak nie mówi.
<Wizard> Ja mówię.
<gjm> mówi się "w dechę" <;
<Wizard> Chyba u ciebie w gimnazjum.
<gjm> to był żarcik, chociaż ostatnio jest właśnie taka moda żeby używać słów które wyszły z obiegu
<bastetmilo> hipsterska moda
<Wizard> gjm: To może czas zaprzeszły wprowadzimy?
<Wizard> Zjadłem byłem dziś płatki.
<gjm> wiem co to czas zaprzeszły :)
<bastetmilo> podoba mi się to, nikt nie pomyśli, że jestem stara, tylko że jestem na czasie, bo jestem hipsterem
<Wizard> gjm: LOL
<Wizard> Ty nie chodziłeś do szkoły, czy jak?
<Wizard> W ogóle, gjm, ile czasów jest w języku polskim?
<Wizard> Tak bez szukania w internetach?
<Wizard> (Jeszcze mi nikt na to pytanie nigdy nie odpowiedział dobrze) :P
<gjm> 7
<Wizard> Błąd
<gjm> wiedziałem
<gjm> :<
<bastetmilo> 3
<Wizard> Czasów jest 5.
<Wizard> Teraźniejszy, przyszły prosty, przyszły złożony, przeszły, zaprzeszły.
<Wizard> Ten ostatni nie używany, ale wciąż poprawny.
<gjm> ej, ale walnąłem gafę, pomyliło mi się z przypadkami
<BlessJah> Wizard: anglicy mają 9, w kontekście tejże rozbudowanej, ułańskiej gramatyki :]
<Wizard> Anglicy mają 16, o ile dobrze liczę..
<BlessJah> nie 9
<BlessJah> 12
<BlessJah> ale wtopa
<Wizard> 16
<BlessJah> Wizard: skąd te 4 dodatkowe?
<Wizard> Future in the past.
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> wracam do nauki Basic English
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> 850 słów
<Wizard> BlessJah: Spytam nieskładnie, jak napisałem, to szukałeś w Google, czy nie kłamię? :>
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie
<BlessJah> kojarze cos z lekcji o takiej konstrukcji, ale nigdy nie spotkalem sie
<BlessJah> a przynajmniej nie bylem tego swiadomy
<Wizard> I would .... ;]
<BlessJah> ciekawy eksperyment, czy da sie nauczyc Basic English znając normalny angielski
<BlessJah> Wizard: to nie jest tryb warunkowy?
<Wizard> Też.
<BlessJah> ileśmy się tego natłukli
<BlessJah> łączenie 2 z 3, 3 z 1, 1 z 1
<Wizard> Co? Wyrażenia warunkowe?
<bastetmilo> bardzo się ciekawie czyta taki monolog :>
<Wizard> Do tej pory tego nie umiem.
<BlessJah> tryby
<BlessJah> bo si uczyłeś jak cię uczyli
<Wizard> Po prostu mylę.
<BlessJah> bo się uczyłeś, jak cię uczyli
<Wizard> Teraz i tak już się nie uczę angielskiego.
<Wizard> Bo niby po co?
<ToMo__> http://www.engvid.com/english-grammar-the-future-in-the-past/
<BlessJah> Wizard: co mam przekazać przekażę
<BlessJah> ale ni cholery nie powiem ci jakich trybów użyłem
<Wizard> Po polsku pewnie też byś nie powiedział których trybów używasz.
<BlessJah> po polsku ostatnio uczyłem się tego w gimnazjum
<BlessJah> po angielsku katowano nas tym w liceum
<Voldenet> o, gramatyka
<Voldenet> nie umiem, ale uzywam
<Voldenet> W sumie nauka gramatyki nie ma sensu, jeśli ktoś chce umieć mówić i rozumieć, bo w realtime ma używać wiedzy
<Voldenet> w Polskim nie konstruuję tak zdania, że zastanawiam się 'czy to jest czas przeszły dokonany'
<Voldenet> tylko po prostu piszę co myślę
<Voldenet> to dlaczego w angielskim miałbym mówić inaczej? :P
<Wizard> To oczywiste. Jednakowoż tej właśnie zdolności nabywa się poznając gramatykę.
<Wizard> Nie wyobrażam sobie mówić po rosyjsku bez znajomości gramatyki. Rosyjski ma 6 przypadków.
<BlessJah> Wizard: pozwolę sobię na zaprezentowanie odmiennej opini
<Wizard> To oczywiste, że jeśli nie wykujesz na blachę końcówek - nie będziesz w stanie "myśleć" i jak to Voldenet ujął "po prostu mówić"
<BlessJah> Otóż moim zdaniem gramatyka, powinna być rozmiana jako nauka systematyzująca pewne konstrukcje i formy występujące w języku.
<Voldenet> Wizard: w języku Polskim gramatykę znałem zanim się nauczyłem
<Voldenet> zabawne, nie?
<Wizard> Voldenet: a i tak niektórzy piszą "Te uczucie" albo "Tę książkę"
<BlessJah> Wizard: czy ptaki znają choćby podstawy aerodynamiki?
<Voldenet> ale piszę się `tę książkę`
<Wizard> Wynika, że nie znają jej, pomimo, że inni próbowali uczyć.
<Wizard> Ah, fakt. Tą książkę.
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> I czy ta, hipotetyczna, wiedza jest im do lotu niezbędna?
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> odruchowo piszesz poprawnie, *clap* *clap*
<Wizard> BlessJah: Argumentum ad auditorem.
<Wizard> Voldenet: Zboczenie.
<Wizard> Wracam do pascala.
<Voldenet> takie rozprawianie, a prawda jest taka, że ja nie umiem prawie w ogóle angielskiej gramatyki
<BlessJah> Wizard: żebym ci ja ad baculum nie wyciągnął :]
<Voldenet> i jestem w stanie coś po angielsku powiedzieć
<Voldenet> wyjaśnijcie :P
<Wizard>  Coś, to i moja mama mówi.
<Voldenet> na przykład w tym tam filmiku na yt
<Wizard> Ale to niedobre porównanie, bo ona zna dwa obce języki.
<Voldenet> gość się produkuje o prostym 'was going to'
<Voldenet> i dla mnie to oczywiste
<Voldenet> ale tych rzeczy, co mówi na rozum nie umiałem
<Voldenet> i nadal nie pojmuję tej gmochowej logiki, jakieś strzałki, w przeszłości byłeś w przyszłości i planowałeś przyszłość na przeszłość...
<Wizard> Gmochowe strzałki to już widzę powszechna paralela.
<BlessJah> Wizard: za to stosowanie przecinków jest u ciebie nad wyraz niekonsekwentne.
<Wizard> Wiem.
<Voldenet> Przyczepianie się do przecinków na ircu to najgorsza odmiana grammar nazi
 * Wizard jest zatem faszystą ponad wszelką miarę.
<bastetmilo> eh. Chińki jest pod tym względem fajny. Nic się nie odmienia przez czasy...
<BlessJah> Wizard: chyba ja jestem faszystą
<bastetmilo> Chiński*
<Voldenet> ta, albo Japoński
<Voldenet> gdzie są dwa czasy
<Voldenet> bo tak :D
<Wizard> W chińskim nie ma żadnego. W japońskim są dwa.
<Voldenet> w chińskim nie mają czasu
<Voldenet> ( ﾟ∀ﾟ)ｱﾊﾊ八八ﾉヽﾉヽﾉヽﾉ ＼ / ＼/ ＼HAHAHAHAH
<BlessJah> Wizard: żeby być faszytą, musiałbys być równocześnie hipokrytą \o/
<bastetmilo> Ale w japonskim jest odmiana czasowników...
<BlessJah> Voldenet: co to za język?
<Voldenet> który?
<BlessJah> te znaczki
<Voldenet> nihongo
<Voldenet> ichnie emotki
<Voldenet> są świetne
<BlessJah> ostatnio ktoś kataną rzucał
<Wizard>  Uczyłem się japońskiego przez dwa lata.
<Voldenet> ＼(。ヮ°)ノ   JAPOŃSKIE EMOTKI     ~
<Wizard> I i tak nic nie umiem.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Ty też :)
<bastetmilo> ?
<Voldenet> Omedetou, Wizard-san
<Voldenet> :D
<BlessJah> Voldenet: ta emotka... dwa żurawie skradające się wśród szuwarów podczas pełni księżyca?
<Voldenet> Close enough
<Wizard> Nie, dzień po nowiu.
<ToMo__> a propos faszyzmu, my tu gadugadu a w uk na jakimś show lotniczym... http://www.garnek.pl/puska83/19765211/victory-show-cosby
<bastetmilo> od razu san. Wizard-kun :)
<BlessJah> wyraźnie widzę tam pełnię, tylko nie wiem co znaczy zamknięcie części obrazu w nawiasie
<DaZ> desu desu desu
<Wizard> Sedesu.
<DaZ> ToMo__: kontekst? [;
<DaZ> imo drugowojenne flagi na drugowojennym pokazie nie rażą.
<DaZ> ino nie wiem czy z flaga trafili [;
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: do obcych się zawsze san mówi
<Voldenet> chociaż hm, czy na ircu są obcy
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: nie no, Wizard nie jest obcy :)
<Blondyn> witam
<Voldenet> o/
<Blondyn> trzeba sprawdzić jego krew
<lisu> re
<m477__> siema elo
<Voldenet> elo ma się
<m477__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNKzf8jwj2U
<Voldenet> to jest dla głuchych
<sebastian_> witam wszystkich
<sebastian_> mam problem z ustawieniem laptopa w tryb acces pointa pomoże ktoś? Karta wifi to broadcom bcm 4313
<dweller> a sterownik obsługuje?
<sebastian_> tak
<Voldenet> a jaki to dokładnie problem?
<Voldenet> błąd jakiś, czy nie wiesz jak konfiga napisać?
<sebastian_> jestem pierwszy raz na tym systemie i nie wiem jak to włączyć potrzebne mi to do połączenia telefonu z netem przez wifi mam htc desire z
<Voldenet> sigh
<Voldenet> zainstaluj hostapd
<sebastian_> mam
<sebastian_> tylko nie wiem jak go poustawiać
<Voldenet> no, w konfigu tam ustaw sobie interfejs, ssid
<Voldenet> a, jeszcze chyba most trzeba tam było
<Voldenet> masz most sieciowy?
<Voldenet> tzn. br0
<sebastian_> nie mam
<Voldenet> apt-get install bridge-utils
<jacekowski> nie trzeba jako AP
<Voldenet> w /etc/network/interfaces dorzuć auto br0
<jacekowski> ad-hoc wystarczy
<sebastian_> o widzisz jak to milo madrego posluchac dzieki :)
<Voldenet> jacekowski: wystarczy, ale on chce ap
<sebastian_> fon nie widzi mi adhoc
<Voldenet> bo ap się przydaje, jak np. dwie osoby chcą dostęp
<jacekowski> adhoc tez to potrafi
<Voldenet> hm...
<Voldenet> nie wiem, nie używam ad-hoc
<sebastian_> dzieki juz dziala
<Voldenet> o
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> bridge-utils wystarczyło
<Voldenet> to miłe :)
<jacekowski> a bcm4313 podobno nie ma AP trybu
<sebastian_> no dzieki za pomoc :)
<sebastian_> ma
<sebastian_> w windzie dziala z netsh
<sebastian_> a sterowniki sta tez to obsluguja
<sebastian_> musze sie rozlaczyc jeszcze raz dzieki za pomoc o mostku nie pomyslalem
<marzin> hej
<marzin> słuchajcie, ja na 11.10 znalazłem (chyba)buga ale nie wiem w czym w konkretnie
<marzin> rozne aplikacje(nie zawsze! czasami dzialaja bez problemu)
<marzin> wywalaja takie cos w terminalu (chodzi o okienkowe)
<marzin> http://wklej.org/id/742413/
<marzin> a i glxinfo tez takie cos lubi puscic - ale nie zawsze
<dweller> nic specjalnego
<marzin> i najlepsze ze to losowe
<marzin> chociaz nic nie ruszane
<marzin> raz sie zrobi raz nie
<marzin> to od czego to?
<dweller> od sterownika
<dweller> nie wiem czym się przejmujesz
<marzin> czyli od sterownika? bo juz myslalem ze moze x11
<marzin> to zaraz sprawdze na innym dzieki za sugestie
<sysek> ciekawe czemu mi zainstalowalo kernel z pae
<Mhrok> Tajemnica, tego się nigdy nie dowiesz ;)
 * Mhrok aktualizuje óbó
<gjm> to znak cobyś sobie ramu dołożył :)
<Wizard> :)
<sysek> e tam
<sysek> po co
<BlessJah> a byla koniecznosc pae? bo mi tez dalo pae, ale mam 4gb ramu
<sysek> no nie. przydzielilem tylko 1gb ramu
<Voldenet> Hm, tak sobie siedzę na dworze z laptopem i wkurza mnie, że laptop działa jak lustro
<Voldenet> ma ktoś na to jakiś sposób?
<rencektureleczom> matowa matryca? :f
<gjm> zmień matrycę
<Voldenet> *sigh*
<Voldenet> Ha ha
<rencektureleczom> no a co ci ffs mamy zrobic?
<Voldenet> ale jakiś pomysł, który takich rewolucji nie wymaga i rozwiązuje problem
<Voldenet> Nie wiem, pytam :P
<rencektureleczom> przykryj sie kocem.
<gjm> kurde, chciałem to napisać
<Voldenet> genialne
<Voldenet> dzięki, pomogło
<gjm> "...laptop działa jak lustro" ← nie możesz na siebie patrzeć? <;
<Voldenet> otóż to
<gjm> załóż maskę!
<Voldenet> oglądam filmy z samym sobą
<Voldenet> i nie wiem w którym momencie to jestem ja
<Voldenet> a w którym odbiciej
<Voldenet> s/j$//
<Voldenet> no, trudno
<Voldenet> jakoś przeżyję taką niedogodność
<gjm> no co ja ci poradzę, sam bym się chętnie dowiedział co można zrobić
<Voldenet> troszkę słabo na matowych wyglądają filmy
<rencektureleczom> filmy na laptopie
<gjm> no, najlepiej kino wykupić <;
<Voldenet> rencektureleczom: wiesz
<Voldenet> laptop ma 720p
<rencektureleczom> i jeden głosnik
<rencektureleczom> <:
<Voldenet> LOL
<Voldenet> słuchawki mam
<Voldenet> :P
<rencektureleczom> zreszta kij, ze 720, jak cali masz ile?
<rencektureleczom> ale jestes dzezi.
<Voldenet> niekulturalnie jest pytać o wielkość
<Voldenet> rencektureleczom: jestem dżezi od 10 lat
<Voldenet> bo tyle mniej więcej używam słuchawek przy kompie
<Voldenet> już nawet nie mam głośników żadnych
<rencektureleczom> ja generalnie tez, ale ekran troche wiekszy
<rencektureleczom> mimo,ze nie ogladam w 4523897563298756325p >:
<Voldenet> mam 1080p telewizor, ale na nim nie oglądam
<Voldenet> jakoś tak na laptopie mi się lepiej ogląda :D
<Voldenet> w sumie teraz jak tak patrzę, to ekran 1080p to zbyteczny shit
<rencektureleczom> widać
<Voldenet> mogłem kupić kolejny monitor
<Voldenet> rencektureleczom: ty się śmiejesz, ale między 480p a 720p widać mocno różnicę
<Voldenet> co do rozmiarów wyświetlacza, wielkość fizyczna nie ma znaczenia
<rencektureleczom> dunno, nie jestem fascynatem i wiekszosc rzeczy, ktore ogladam, to robie to bezwzrokowo [;
<Voldenet> ważna jest rozdzielczość, tylko i wyłącznie
<rencektureleczom> dunno, mam tu te szaleńcze 12 cali, i powiem ci, ze nie wydaje mi sie zebym czuł duza roznice pomiedzy pierwszym lepszym, a 1080p <:
<Voldenet> zawsze możesz przybliżyć ekran do twarzy
<rencektureleczom> marze o tym
<Voldenet> oczywiście w 480p też się dobrze ogląda
<Voldenet> tylko po prostu widać różnicę
<Voldenet> i tyle
<Voldenet> rencektureleczom: 12 cali to nie jest nawet laptop
<Voldenet> laptopy się zaczynają od 15 cali
<rencektureleczom> 15 cali to tez nie jest cos, na czym bym widzial roznice [;
<Voldenet> między 480p a 720 widać :P
<Voldenet> między 720 a 1080 już nie, bo downscale
<Voldenet> a downscale wygląda prawie równie źle jak upscale z 720
<rencektureleczom> to skorzystam z traitu wada wzroku i znowu nie widać <:
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> Ok.
<rencektureleczom> zreszta, całe moje kino idzie strescic tak, ze sobie włączam veetle, puszczam w tle i robie cos innego
<Voldenet> no cóż, nie każdy musi oglądać filmy
<rencektureleczom> niby.
<BlessJah> mam nauczkę
<BlessJah> trzeba się dodawać do BCC jak się ważne maile wysyłać
<Jakubek> Cześć
<gjm> Witaj
<Jakubek> szukam odpowiedzi na małe szybkie pytanko
<Jakubek> potrzebuje do pliku tekstowego w konsoli dopisać treść
<Jakubek> widziałem, zdaje mi się że cat'em można tak zrobić
<Jakubek> ale składnie mam niepoprawną
<gjm> echo "cośtam" > plik
<Jakubek> cat treść >> plik_docelowy
<Jakubek> echo ;)
<Jakubek> pięknie dziękuje :)
<Jakubek> działa
<gjm> musi :)
<Jakubek> ;-) jakoś słabo uważałem na wykładzie, bo byłem pewny że cat'em się da, ale manual o tym milczał
<gjm> catem da się z piku do pliku
<Jakubek> to manual powiedział ;) myślałem że stringa w "" też łyknie
<Jakubek> czy teraz przy instalacji Ubu sprawa grub'a i relacji windows-linux na jednym dysku jest rozwiązywana automatycznie ?
<gjm> nie
<Angel_Whooves> pytanko co sądzićie o puppy linux?
<Angel_Whooves> czy stawić go na kompie proc 1.2 ghz 512 ramu i grafa 16 mb?
<rencektureleczom> a stawiaj
<gjm> Drogi Piotrku Kociołku, to nie jest kanał nt. Puppy Linux'a, ponadto podejrzewam że tonę informacji na temat wymagań powyższego możesz znaleźć w internecie, dziękuję za uwagę.
<gjm> a tak bez jaj, to nie wiem
<gjm> nie używałem
<Angel_Whooves> =| czy skrzyp już wszystki rozgadał jak się nazywam?
<gjm> lulz
<rencektureleczom> lolololo
<rencektureleczom> wololo
<Angel_Whooves> ?
<gjm> Angel_Whooves: /whois Angel_Whooves
<Angel_Whooves> hmmm długo by opowiadać
<gjm> omujborze
<rencektureleczom> jest impreza
<Angel_Whooves> gdzie?
<gjm> bastetmilo: z kim ty dzielisz serwer?
<bastetmilo> gjm: jaki serwer?
<rencektureleczom> applejacka :f
<bastetmilo> gjm: vifon tam tez jest, skrzyp...
<bastetmilo> wiecej nie kojarzę
<gjm> i ten, no... aniołek
<bastetmilo> ah
<Angel_Whooves> eh no zgadnij kto mnie dodał
<gjm> wiem [']
<Jakubek> Miłego wieczora
<buharin> hej :)
<bastetmilo> hej buharin
<gjm> hej hej
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: mogę na pw na chwilkę? :P
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: proszę
<gjm> rozmowa kontrolowana, rozmowa kontrolowana...
<TheNumb> zuupa gotowa, zupa!
<buharin> musze napisac algorytm on-line
<buharin> nie wiem czy tego na watkach nie robic
<Voldenet> na 99.999999% to zły pomysł
<Voldenet> dużo lepiej dać proces tworzący zbiór requestów, proces przetwarzający kolejno na każdy rdzeń i proces odbierający przetworzone
<Voldenet> większość rzeczy robionych na wątkach/procesach jest zbędna i zżera niepotrzebnie zasoby
<Zirr> Witam
<Zirr> spotkał sie ktoś z problem że na 64 bitach opengl chodzi wolno?
<Zirr> tzn. glxgears 6fps
<rencektureleczom> a masz sterowniki? :f
<Zirr> a glxinfo pokazuje direct rendering = yes
<rencektureleczom> Zirr: a jaka to smieszna karte masz? :f
<Zirr> żeby to karta była :D
<Zirr> geforce 6100
<Zirr> zintegrowana
<rencektureleczom> i ci wolno działa
<rencektureleczom> imposibru [;
<Zirr> sory no
<rencektureleczom> a nouveau, czy normalne nvidii?
<Zirr> 80 fpsów na 10.04 32 bit
<Zirr> vs 6 fpsów na 12.04 64 bit
<Zirr> nvidii
<Zirr> najpierw current
<Zirr> potem ze stronki sciagnalem
<Zirr> to samo
<Zirr> z reszta dawalo inf ze ta sama wersja wiec cudów sie nie spodziewałem :D
<dweller> Zirr: ale nvidia czy nvidia-coś
<dweller> ?
<Zirr> ze stronki nvidii plik sh
<dweller> ;3
<rencektureleczom> well
<Zirr> wczesniej nvidia-current
<dweller> weź starsze
<rencektureleczom> da sie jakos hakersko sprawdzic czy to rzeczywiscie uzywa nvidii, a nie nouveau? :f
<Zirr> nouveau zblacklistowalem
<rencektureleczom> no, to niewazne
<Zirr> :D
<Zirr> hackersko ci powiedziałem
<rencektureleczom> ino na currentach 6100 jeszcze troche dziala
<dweller> rencektureleczom: glxinfo pokazuje którego sterownika używa
<rencektureleczom> restekop
<rencektureleczom> restekp nawet :f
<Zirr> moze po prostu na 64 wujowo działają stery? :D
<rencektureleczom> u mnie działa
<Zirr> mhm
<rencektureleczom> chociaz na karcie :f
<Zirr> dobra zainstaluje jakies starsze stery o ile znajde
<rencektureleczom> albo masz w repo, albo na stronie nvidii :f
<Zirr>  nvidia-173 : Wymaga: xorg-video-abi-10 ale nie da się go zainstalować
<Zirr> teoretycznie xserver-xorg-core to dostarcza
<Zirr> ale i tak ni wuja
<Zirr> po co dają do repo jak "    Package not available "
<gjm> co tak cicho? <;
<TheNumb> gjm: nikogo nie ma na kanale.
<bastetmilo> ja jestem
<kretu> władza się nie liczy ;-]
<gjm> bastetmilo: no ja wiem ;*
<drathir> nocna zmiana czuwa?
<drathir> jak sprawdzicz czy urzadzenie chodzi pod usb 2.0 czy 1.1 pod linuxem?
<gjm> lsusb?
<drathir> gjm: o jak slicznie... dziekuje... a myslalem ze jakos zdeczko trudniejsze do sprawdzenia to bedzie...
<Diabelko> gjm: nigdy nie wiedziałem jak działa lsusb i jakimi zasadami się kieruje, jak we wszystkich komputerach pokazuje mi huby na 1.1, a ja nawet nie mam takich
<termi>  to juz masz :)
<dweller> Diabelko: bo te nazwy sterownik narzuca
<dweller> i pokazuje włącznie z kompatybilnością
<drathir> Diabelko: te huby to sprzetowe zapewne... u siebie mam na dwoch2.0 reszta 1.1
<Zirr> dobra mam jeszcze jedno pytanie
<Zirr> bo pasek unity wrąbał mi się do gnome classic, pewnie przez tego plugina w compizie
<Zirr> da radę go usunąć tylko na 1 środowisku?
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> a tu się nic nie dzieje?
<bastetmilo> wszyscy śpią?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie.
<bastetmilo> a co robisz?
<drathir> bastetmilo: nie spia...
<bastetmilo> uh. Muszę dołozyć 3 bezsensowny parametr do funkcji :/
<BlessJah> you're doing it wrong
 * drathir probuje dojsc dlaczego kompresowanie wyrzuca informacje o zbyt duzej liczbie otwartych plikow..
 * drathir chyba dopatrzyl sie zguby...
<bastetmilo> mnie smierć w oczy zagląda :>
<drathir> bastetmilo: dlaczego?
<bastetmilo> bo mam dziś deadline
<drathir> oj...
<Voldenet> deadline, ale na ircu siedzieć trzeba
<Voldenet> :D
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam
<bastetmilo> ludki z #wordpress czasem mocno pomogają
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-22
<shpaq> 23
<m477> 007
<Quintasan> \o
<m477> o/
<Biszkopcik> kto tu ma admina?
<Biszkopcik> gjm: 
<Biszkopcik> zbanuj tego hosta
<bastetmilo> jakiego?
<BlessJah> Biszkopcik: ktoś zajmuje ci nicka?
<Dreadlish> Biszkopcik: co Ty odwalasz dzisiaj biszkopt?
<Biszkopcik> nie 
<Biszkopcik> podszywa sie podemnie
<Biszkopcik> nic
<gjm> Sorry, ale gdybym tak na życzenie każdego banował to nie wiem co by Tu się działo.
<Biszkopcik> ja mam tylko ten nick
<gjm> Dreadlish: Zgadnij kto to :D
<Biszkopcik> damn3d?
<Dreadlish> damn3d :D
<BlessJah> msg nickserv help group
<Dreadlish> wut
<Biszkopcik> _Biszkopcik: weż ty sie walnij w łeb
<Biszkopcik> może coś dojdzie do rozumu
<Dreadlish> ciekawa komedia.
<Biszkopcik> BlessJah: nie wezme sobie wszystkich mozliwych odniesien do tego nicku
<Biszkopcik> Dreadlish: nie ciekawa
<Biszkopcik> mam na niego wy... ;)
<Biszkopcik> tylko szkoda ze zaden z opow nie jest tak mily i nie wytnie tego
<gjm> Nic złego nie zrobił.
<Dreadlish> [jeszcze]
<BlessJah> Biszkopcik: jak wspomniał gjm, na życzenie jednego użytkownika nie zbanujemy innego
<Biszkopcik> biszkopt: zdajesz sobie sprawe, damn3d ze mi to wisi?
<Biszkopcik> a ze ty masz nie równo pod głowa to nie moja wina ;)
<gjm> lol
<BURAKgss> AG
<BURAKgss> FDG
<BURAKgss> FDG
<BURAKgss> DFG
<BURAKgss> SDFG
<BURAKgss> GSDF
<Biszkopcik> xD
<Biszkopcik> Tak ku gwoli ścisłości, ja osobiście piszę TYLKO Z TEGO NICKU a Damn3d który bawi się w podszywanie używa jakichś marnych podróbek mojego jakże cennego nicku :)
<gjm> No tak, dawno się nic nie działo…
<Drathir> Biszkopcik: registered?
<Biszkopcik> Drathir: hm?
<Biszkopcik> ten nick?
<Drathir> Biszkopcik: tak
<Biszkopcik> no pewnie
<foreste> xD
<gjm> O, jeszcze ten.
<Drathir> a to nie powinno po 30sek podszywajacego sie wyrzucac?
<gjm> I ten też…
<Safian_> wlasnie
<BURAKgss> KURWA POLSAK!
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> Żeby nie było:
<gjm> 20:23 NickServ (NickServ@services.) Registered : Apr 22 18:04:57 2013 (18 minutes, 30 seconds ago)
<gjm> Więc nie mam wyrzutów sumienia.
<BlessJah> proxy
<BlessJah> w USA
<Bioshock> w boston masaczusets
<BlessJah> Saragota Springs
<Bioshock> Tak gwoli ścisłości, mój poprzedni nick tj. Biszkopcik przejął Damn3d zgadując uprzednio hasło, od teraz będe używał tylko i wyłącznie nicku "Bioshock"
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> jak mozna zgadnac haslo?
<gjm> Zgłaszam do prokuratury.
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: xDD
<Biszkopcik> ale polewka
<Biszkopcik> :D
<Biszkopcik> 20:32 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on Biszkopcik (account Biszkopcik):
<Biszkopcik> 20:32 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Dec 18 00:10:11 2010 (2 years, 18 weeks, 0 days, 18:22:42 ago)
<Biszkopcik> ;D
<Biszkopcik> gjm: ide do sądu
<Biszkopcik> za mobbing
<Bioshock> jeden dzien i ten nick odzyskam
<Bioshock> wiec podszywaj sie dowoli, staff #freenode juz dziala ;)
<Biszkopcik> :DDDD
<bastetmilo> jakie to bylo haslo ze dalo sie zgadnac
<Dreadlish> jarekpolskezbaw pewnie
<gjm> dupa.8
<gjm> ups
<Biszkopcik> Benek: ty tez jestes ukrytym biszkoptem
<Biszkopcik> w ogole powinna byc tak reklame
<Biszkopcik> Czy ty też jesteś ukrytym biszkoptem? :D
<Bioshock> * Added Biszkopcik!*@* to ignore list
<Bioshock> polecial ignore ;)
<foreste> Biszkopcik:  zajestroj nick jako twoja wlasnoscia ;p
<Biszkopcik> mam
<Biszkopcik> ten co mam
<gjm> foreste: Kup słownik.
<Biszkopcik> przeciez pokazalem wyzej
<Biszkopcik> od dwoch lat :D
<gjm> Ale zgadłeś jego hasło :D
<Biszkopcik> czyje?
<Biszkopcik> bo ja sie pogubilem 
<Biszkopcik> :D
<Biszkopcik> ja nikomu nic nie zabralem :D
<bastetmilo> ej, ale jakie to bylo haslo?
<Bioshock> wafel90
<Biszkopcik> no i sie wydalo
<Biszkopcik> ;D
<Bioshock> on jest chyba jakiś psychiczny ;D
<bastetmilo> jak mozna to zgadnac?
<Biszkopcik> bruteforcem
<Biszkopcik> ;D
<bastetmilo> Aaaa
<bastetmilo> chyba ze tak:)
<Biszkopcik> słownik z neta pare gb
<Biszkopcik> i jedziesz z koksem
<Biszkopcik> bierzez takiego e24
<Biszkopcik> z 32 rdzeniami
<Biszkopcik> ;D
<Biszkopcik> bierzesz*
<bastetmilo> lol
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: wyjdzie zaraz na to ze na prawde cos tutaj ukradlem ;)
<Biszkopcik> BlessJah!blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah failed to login to Biszkopcik. There has been 1 failed login attempt since your last successful login.
<Biszkopcik> BlessJah: a ty co
<Biszkopcik> :DD
<Biszkopcik> nagle sławny na ircach sie zrobilem
<Biszkopcik> wszyscy by chcieli mnie miec
<Biszkopcik> ;)
<bastetmilo> mwahahahaha
<gjm> >zgadnąć hasło bruteforcem
<gjm> tak, a serwery tylko klaskały
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Drathir> Biszkopcik: to juz wiem kto ddosa robil na freenode :p
<Biszkopcik> ;)
<Quintasan> what the hell
<Quintasan> co tu się odstawia?
<Biszkopcik> zmasowany atak klonow
<Biszkopcik> nie wiem czy ten cep tu jeszcze siedzi
<Biszkopcik> wysłałem abuse to freenode i sh3lls
<Biszkopcik> do*
<gjm> Nie zapomnij o Watykanie.
<Biszkopcik> gjm: do papieża też wysłałem
<Biszkopcik> gołębiem
<foreste> zna ktos dobre konfingi conky dla wielo rdzeniowego cpu ?
<gjm> deviantart.com → conky
<gjm> Zresztą, bardzo łatwo można samemu coś wymodzić.
<m477> o/
<Drathir> m477: witam...
<Drathir> Biszkopcik: spoglada zapewne spod okruszkow... hrhr
<buharin> obejrzalem horrora sobie i sie boje spac
<buharin> :D
<spi> to nie spij
<Drathir> buharin: hrhr to komedie jakas pusc sobie...
<Drathir> btw jaki horror?
<Drathir> oj... :/ chyba sie nie spodobal moj pomysl...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-23
<shpaq> e/22
<kwa> cześć
<DeXTeD> cześć
<kwa> na komputerze w pracy (vista pada) chciałem zainstalować ubuntu z pendrive jak to robiłem tysiąc razy ale przy bootowaniu wyskakuje " error no configuration file found; no default or ui configuration directive found!"
<kwa> pendrive jest sprawdzony w domu, działa
<kwa> co więcej nie chce bootować się też z cd windows
<kwa> jakieś pomysły?
<kwa> najwyżej wezmę dysk do domu i zainstaluje na swoim komputerze system
<kwa> ael chciałem to teraz zrobić bo na viście... nie działa myszka
<DeXTeD> odszukaj dwa pliki: isolinux.bin oraz isolinux.cfg. Zmień ich nazwy na: syslinux.bin oraz syslinux.cfg
<HardyTwardy> a jak robiles pena?
<HardyTwardy> zrob go przy pomocy unebootin
<HardyTwardy> elo
<kwa> hardy robiłem yumi
<kwa> i unetbootin
<kwa> to samo
<HardyTwardy> no to zobacz tak jak wyzej DeXTeD pisze
<kwa> zaraz spróbujemy
<HardyTwardy> i jeszcze folder
<HardyTwardy> isolinux → syslinux
<HardyTwardy> a jak masz sformatowanego pena? moze w nie takim systemie jak trzeba?
<kwa> robię youmi i on sam mi formatuje
<kwa> w domu działa dobrze
<kwa> *yumi
<HardyTwardy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639037
<HardyTwardy> tu maja podobny problem
<HardyTwardy> cos tam wspominaja o niektorych uwalonych wersjach
<HardyTwardy> mozesz tez zobaczyc czy inna wersja pojdzie
<kwa> dobra, robię restart zaraz się okaże 
<kwa> u mnie jest ten foledr i te pliki
<kwa> zmieniłem im nazwy
<DeXTeD> Miał ktoś przyjemność z KDE na wielu monitorach? Wiadomo jak sobie radzi?
<HardyTwardy> ciezko wyczuc, nie uzywam
<HardyTwardy> tj.. kde nie uzywam ;-]
<jacekn> DeXTeD: uzywalem prze wiele lat, zadnych problemow nie bylo
<jacekn> DeXTeD: jakies konkretne pytania?
<HardyTwardy> kurde... redtube mi sie wiesza :/
<kwa> niestety porażka, 
<kwa> dalej to samo
<kwa> to nie kwestia chyba systemu
<kwa> bo próbowałem już z puppy linux, sitlaz lubuntu
<HardyTwardy> kwa: sprawdz czy masz pena na fat czy na fat32 (ma byc fat/fat16)
<HardyTwardy> jak i to nie pojdzie, to proboj inna wersje
<kwa> HardyTwardy: ale czy to że działa na innym pc nie powinno załatwić sprawy?
<kwa> myślę że to kwestia biosowa czy coś :/
<HardyTwardy> sprawdz
<kwa> fat 32
<HardyTwardy> no to masz odpowidz
<HardyTwardy> tam pewnie bios daje rade odczytac fat32, a tu nie
<kwa> słodki jezu jak ta vista działa beznadziejnie
<kwa> ;/
<HardyTwardy> >;-þ
<HardyTwardy> to zainstaluj siodemke albo jakiegos XPka
<kwa> *tabum tss*
<kwa> nie bootuje płyty
<kwa> od siódemki
<kwa> disk boot faliture, insert system disk and press enter
<kwa> nie muszę chyba dodawać że płyta na domowym działa
<HardyTwardy> no nie, nie trzeba
<kwa> dobra, formatuje sie
<kwa> zaraz zobaczymy
<kwa> czy to wina fat32
<DeXTeD> jacekn: po prostu szukam coś co będzie  śmigać na wielu monitorach, bo unity to porażka pod tym względem, shell sobie nieźle radzi ale lubi się wysypać
<HardyTwardy> xfce, gnome2?
<HardyTwardy> ale chyba wolisz cos bardzij kolorowego
<HardyTwardy> bardziej*
<jacekn> DeXTeD: unity tez mi dziala na wielu monitorach bez problemu
<jacekn> DeXTeD: a KDE uzywalem na laptopie z 2 zewnetrznymi monitorami i na desktopie z 2 monitorami
<jacekn> w 2 przypadkach zero problemow
<jacekn> unity mam na laptopie + 1 zewnetrzny monitor
<jacekn> jedyny problem z unity jest taki ze jak odlaczasz monitor to okna sie troche mieszaja
<HardyTwardy> jacekn: automatycznie Ci wykrywa zew monitory przy podlaczaniu/odlaczaniu?
<HardyTwardy> ja musze recznie w driwerze lub restart Xow
<jacekn> HardyTwardy: tak, nawet wiecej - unity pamieta rozne monitory i wszyskie ustawienia
<jacekn> HardyTwardy: launcher ustawia tam gdzie chce, polozenie monitora i takie tam
<jacekn> HardyTwardy: bardzo to wygodne bo teraz na laptopie pracuje w kilu miejscach
<HardyTwardy> no ja musialem recznie w xorg.conf poustawiac rozne monitory
<HardyTwardy> w domu mam dodakowy z lewej, w pracy z prawej
<HardyTwardy> dosc klopotliwe to bylo
<jacekn> dziwne. Mam laptopa na intelu i w tej chwili 13.04 ale w 12.10 tez dzialalo tak
<HardyTwardy> a i tak przy nowym musze recznie poprzeciagac je w nvidiasettings
<HardyTwardy> a ja nie mam ani unity, ani ubuntu
<jacekn> HardyTwardy: ach to tlumaczy troche hehehe
<DeXTeD> jacekn: ja chcę zrobic tak, żeby na jednym monitorze nic nie było po za przeglądarką a unity mi kopiuje panel i blokuje czasami kursor po środku... no i jest brzydkie :)
<jacekn> DeXTeD: mozna polozenie panela ustawic na wybrany monitor (albo na oba jak chcesz)
<DeXTeD> no i oczywiście, żeby przeglądarka nie znikała podczas przełączania pulpitów, ale to raczej nie problem 
<HardyTwardy> u mnie na obu monitorach nic nie ma
<jacekn> tez sie da z przegladarko, opcja jest pod prawym klawiszem
<HardyTwardy> noze poza chowanym paskiem i conky
<DeXTeD> jacekn: przyznam, że aktualnie nei sprawdzałem
<HardyTwardy> moze*
<jacekn> unity warto testowac od czasu do czasu bo jest dosc szybko rozwijane i poprawiaja bledy i dodaja funkcjonalnosc
<jacekn> ale na pewno nie dla wszystkich bedzie wygodne
<DeXTeD> da się przetestować KDE z jakiegos live?
<jacekn> kubuntu
<Kwa> HardyTwardy: miałeś rację
<Kwa> fat łyknął, linux się zbootował
<HardyTwardy> git ;-]
<Kwa> teraz mam lepszy myk do rozgryzienia
<Kwa> powodem dla którego zmienialem vistę na linuxa było to że vista się posypała
<HardyTwardy> to taki fjuczer visty ;-]
<Kwa> parę dni temu przestała myszka działać
<Kwa> klikanie działało
<Kwa> ruszanie nie :D
<Kwa> jak cywilizowany człowiek poszedłem kupić myszkę
<Kwa> nową ale ona ma te same objawy
<Kwa> teraz uwaga
<Kwa> zbootowałem linuxa
<Kwa> I te myszki dalej nie działają
<Kwa> mózg mi paruje.
<HardyTwardy> >;-D
<Kwa> no ale HardyTwardy weź postaw diagnozę
<Kwa> bo już sobie żyły podcinam
<HardyTwardy> biorac pod uwagę moje wieloletnie doświadcznei teoretycznie, jak i praktyczne, dochądze do dość prostego wniosku, że....
<HardyTwardy> coś ci nie działa
<Kwa> ;_;
<Kwa> ale co
<Kwa> coś z płytą główną
<marahin> Kwa, USB
<HardyTwardy> zostawilem szklana kule w domu ;-þ
<marahin> pod USB wpychałeś?
<Kwa> tak
<HardyTwardy> zobacz inne USB
<marahin> czy te śmieszne wejściowki z lat 90?
<Kwa> usb
<marahin> no to inny port USB
<marahin> ew. go get a fucking MOBO with a proper USB chipset
<marahin> ew. w BIOSie zobacz, czy nie ograniczasz czegoś dla swoich USBkół
<marahin> np. nie wymuszasz USB2
<marahin> (tj. nie wyłączasz USB3)
<Kwa> na każdym usb tak samo
<Kwa> jest
<Kwa> nic nie ruszałem z dnia na dzień
<Kwa> tak się samo zrobiło
<Kwa> :/
<marahin> Kwa, na linuchu podepnij myszkę i dmesg |tail, a potem jeszcze lsusb
<marahin> najlepiej wrzuć na wkleję
<Kwa> tego to ja dziś nie zrobię
<Kwa> bo mam jeden komputer
<Kwa> i nie umiem tak wyczarować sobie
<Kwa> żeby skopiować to co wyrzuci mi konsola
<Kwa> i wkleić
<HardyTwardy>  > plik.txt na koncu
<HardyTwardy> i zapisze Ci to do pliku
<Kwa> na pendrive?
<Kwa> ;\
<HardyTwardy> tam gdzie bedziesz
<marahin> Kwa, lsusb > /media/pendrive/plik.txt
<marahin> tudzież sudo, nie wiem jak jest z uprawnieniami do /media/
<HardyTwardy> > sciezka/plik/txt
<Kwa> bardzo żałuję że nie mam laptopa
<Kwa> :/
<Kwa> mogło być tak
<Kwa> jeszcze
<Kwa> że komputer został na noc włączony w pracy
<Kwa> było jakies przepięcie
<Kwa> i nieszczęście gotowe
<Kwa> ;/
<marahin> wyglada na to, że coś Twoje USB jest krzywe po prostu
<marahin> jesli obie myszki mają taki problem ;D
<marahin> a jeszcze fajnie by było, jakbyś miał sprawdzić na innym kompie po prostu
<Kwa> dziś sprawdzę
<Drathir> Przekliniak: seen bastetmilo 
<Przekliniak> Drathir: bastetmilo was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 17 hours, 22 minutes, and 5 seconds ago: <bastetmilo> mwahahahaha
<Drathir> bastetmilo:  ping
<bastetmilo> Drathir: pong
<Drathir> bastetmilo: witam, mam pytanko do fachowca od WP, a mianowicie co polecilabys odnosnie informacji na temat cookies jakis lekki dodatek nie zamulajacy i jak najmniej denerwujacy uzytkownika koncowego?
<bastetmilo> Drathir: UK Cookie Consent
<jacekowski> Drathir: a moze wylaczyc cookies
<Drathir> bastetmilo: dziekuje slicznie...
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: a ty dalej bezrobotna?
<Drathir> jacekowski: moze i jest to jakies rozwiazanie, ale jednak ograniczac to moze funkcjonalnosc stron...
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: tak.
<jacekowski> ew. cookie przy logowaniu i wtedy usera informowac ze logujac/rejestrujac sie zgadza sie na cookie
<Drathir> jacekowski: nawet zwykle phpsesionid zostawia ciasteczko layout mobile/desktop takze... :/ a to nie wiem ale w moim mniemaniu jakies takie straszne czy niebezpieczne nie sa...
<HardyTwardy> czy zgadzasz się na kożystanie ciasteczek przez naszą stronę? [nie] / Czy chcesz zapisać ciasteczko zapamiętujące, że nie chcesz kożystać z ciasteczek [nie] / Czy chcesz zapisać ciasteczko zapamiętujące, że nie chcesz kożystać z ciasteczek zapamiętujących to, że nie chcesz kożystać z ciasteczek [nie] / Czy chcesz zapisać ciasteczko zapamiętujące to, że nie chcesz kożystać z ciasteczek zapamiętujących, że nie chcesz k
<HardyTwardy> proponuję takie coś >;-þ
<suitch> *korzystac
<Dreadlish> hej co tam?"
<HardyTwardy> ta ustawa jest tak samo bez sensu jak moja ortografia, więc można to przemilczec ^^
<Drathir> HardyTwardy: tylko pierwsze przy odmowie przechodzisz np na strone startowa google, albo wylacza to zapisywanie ciasteczek i za kazdym wejsciem na strone monit jest wyswietlany ponownie...
<HardyTwardy> no wlasnie
<HardyTwardy> zwlaszcza jak ktos ma wylaczone cisteczka
<HardyTwardy> bombowac usera niepotrzebnymi komunikatami nontoper... jeszcze pol biedy jak ktos mniejwiecej wie co to ciasteczka, ale nie oszukujmy się, większość nie odroznia przegladarki od internetu
<jacekn> no i to uczy glupiego nawyku klikania "tak" wszedzie bez czytania
<Drathir> HardyTwardy: dlatego dobrze odnosnik do strony z wytlumaczeniem umiescic, do strony statycznej, zebynie obciazac niepotrzebnie jakimis wyswietlajacymi sie po najechaniu informacjami...
<HardyTwardy> Drathir: i tak musi być odnośnik, ale nie sądze by wielu to czytało
<Drathir> grr a ja musze znalezc co za dodatek ukryte smieci mi wyswietla, *uwaga mozliwe, ze niebezpieczny link* http://www.techtipsmaster.com/ i sie go pozbyc...
<HardyTwardy> Tweet-Retweet-Posts ?
<Drathir> HardyTwardy: bardzo mozliwe...
<Drathir> biorac pod uwage ze wystepuje to pod kazdym wpisem to jakas spolecznocsciowka musui byc... :/
<grek> i try $('#el').empty() and have error No Embedding Target
<grek> element exists
<bezokafoka> lepiej zainstolowac 12.04 lts czy 12.10 ubuntu?
<jacekn> bezokafoka: zalezy. Jak chcesz miec wsparcie przez dlugi czas to 12.04
<jacekn> 12.10 jest nowsze za to. Poza tym za pare dni bedzie 13.04
<jacekn> na server zdecydowanie 12.04, na biurko bym chyba wybral 12.10/13.04
<bezokafoka> sie zastanawiam czy fedory nie usunac i ubuntu zainstalowac:d
<jacekn> wedlug mnie to zdecydowanie dobry pomysl
<bezokafoka> a jakies argumenty za?
<jacekn> apt-get/deb jest duzo lepszy nic yum/rpm, ubuntu to typowo biurkowa dystrybucja, fedora to troche redhata miejsce do eksperymentowania
<jacekn> w satndardzie masz ze 25 tysiecy paczek, w fedorze repozytoria trzeba dodawac i w ogole
<jacekn> no i nie ma z tym problemow wiele, fedore bardzo zle wspominal, problemy z zaleznosciami i takie tam
<bezokafoka> czyli najlepiej 12.10?
<bezokafoka> a srodowisko graficzne do laptopa?
<jacekn> no co lubisz tak naprawde. 12.04 ma 5 lat wsparcia, jak potrzebujesz wsparcia i stabilnosci to wez 12.04 jak lubisz upgradowac to 12.10
<jacekn> srodowisko tez kwestia gustu, ubuntu i inne odmiany typu kubuntu, xubuntu prawie kazde srodowisko pozwalaja uzywac
 * Drathir jest zdania, ze  server to tylko debian, albo ostatnio cos zaczal centos przemawiac jako ciekawa alternatywa...
<jacekn> Drathir: debian jest fajny ale nie na przewidywalnych wydan, w wiekszych srodowiskach to problem
<Drathir> jacekn: w wiekszosci przypadkow poprawki bezpieczenstwa powinny chyba dac rade...
<jacekn> Drathir: zalezy, a jak developerzy potrzebuja nowa wersje bibliotek albo php?
<jacekn> mozna robic swoje paczki ale przy wiekszych srodowiskach to koszmar
<Drathir> developerka to raczej *rozglada sie* na archu moim zdaniem w vm...
<Dreadlish> nikt cie tu raczej za to nie zje :f
<Drathir> Dreadlish: nie no to tak w zartach bardziej, zeby nie bylo, ze specjalnie pewna osobe denerwuje czy sie drocze...
<Dreadlish> ;d
<DaveDave> powiedzcie mi bo mnie już strzela
<DaveDave> czy ja jestem głupi czy w ubuntu 13.04 nie można zmienić IP karty sieciowej normalnie ? bo "trzeba się uwierzytelnić" a nie ma jak
<DaveDave> mówię o tym network manageru co jest koło głośności itd
<DaveDave> z resztą jak się wchodzi w ustwienia > sieć to jest to samo
<jacekowski> kiedy jest egzamin gimnazjalny?
<jacekowski> dzisiaj czy jutro?
<DaveDave> dzisiaj
<BlessJah> jacekowski: masz jakiegoś gimbusa?
<krzywyzielarz> sor nie tu
<DaveDave> pomóżcie z tą sieciówką :(
<Drathir> DaveDave: jesli nic nie zmienili wide wymaga uwierzytelnienia rootem,  tylko user nie...
<Drathir> w sensie tylko user mam na mysli dostepne tylko dla jednego uzytkownika co tworzy...
<DaveDave> no i by mi to wystarczyło
<DaveDave> innych użytkowników nie ma
<DaveDave> ale nawet dla siebie nie mam jak zapisać
<Drathir> kiedys bylo cos takiego jak dostepne dla wszystkich uzytkownikow do zaznacczenia na dole, ale nowego nm w sumie nawet nie widzialem niestety... :/
<DaveDave> zobrazuję może: http://i.minus.com/ibuGyNn6nWxA3J.png
<jacekn> DaveDave: moze to jakis blad w gnome nie wiem
<Drathir> DaveDave: ale okroili... sprobuj wypelnic wszystkie pola i zapisz podajac swwoje haslo uzytkownika, drugie puste trzecie anulujac...
<Drathir> jacekn: raczej jak polityka bezpieczenstwa wyglada, ze tylko root moze ustawiac polaczenia nowe... ciekawe jak jest dla wlan jesli tez tak to dziwne posuniecie :/
<jacekn> Drathir: a probowales dodac IP i potem zapisac?
<jacekn> Drathir: bo wydaje mi sie ze zadziala jak podasz IP, maske i bramke
<Drathir> niestety nie mam gdzie sprawdzic :/
<jacekn> Drathir: u mnie sie opcja zapisu uaktywnila jak podalem dane sieci
<qermit> ktoś ma jakieś pewniaki jeżeli chodzi o karty minipcie wifi na których można robić AP?
<theqkash> witam
<theqkash> http://pastebin.com/xgmbwp3v
<theqkash> wie ktos jak temu zaradzic?
<theqkash> stalo sie to po upgrade 11.10 na 12.04
<kklimonda> theqkash: zobacz dlaczego procps nie wstaje
<theqkash> gdzie to najlepiej sprawdzic?
<kklimonda> w logach
<kklimonda> nie wiem w których, zobacz /var/log/syslog
<theqkash> nic nie ma
<kklimonda> procps ładuje regułki z /etc/sysctl.conf i pochodnych
<kklimonda> zobacz czy wszystkie możesz załadować
<kklimonda> odpal z konsoli jako root
<kklimonda> cat /etc/sysctl.d/*.conf /etc/sysctl.conf | sysctl -e -p -
<kklimonda> i powinno napisać na czym się wykłada
<theqkash> kernel.printk = 4 4 1 7 net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr = 2 net.ipv6.conf.default.use_tempaddr = 2 error: permission denied on key 'kernel.kptr_restrict' net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter = 1 net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter = 1 net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies = 1 vm.mmap_min_addr = 65536
<theqkash> sec
<theqkash> http://pastebin.com/JHCQdqHt
<theqkash> dodam ze to vps
<kklimonda> bywa, zahashuj zawartość /etc/sysctl.d/10-kernel-hardening.conf
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-24
<zaf_> Cześć, mam problem. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć co to jest kernel-panic i w jaki sposób zbierać informację na temat powstania takiego błędu
<gjm> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_panic
<zaf_> byłem
<jacekn> ogolnie jak spojrzysz na to co wyswietla na konsoli powinien kernel dac ci wskazowki o co chodzi
<zaf_> rozumiem
<gjm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks
<zaf_> ooo
<zaf_> ładnie brzmi
<zaf_> jakby ktoś znalazł coś po polsku to padłbym chyba z wrażenia :)
<jacekn> w normalym uzyciu kernel panic to zwykle albo montowanie / albo sprzet (mowie o prostych instalacjach na standardowym sprzecie)
<zaf_> rozumiem
<zaf_> dziękuję gjm za link
<zaf_> chyba najlepszy jaki do tej pory czytałem
<jacekowski> ogolnie, kernel panic jak masz to sa dwie opcje, blad sprzetowy albo programowy
<gjm> Trudno znaleźć coś dobrego po polsku.
<jacekowski> ale debugowanie kernela jest skomplikowane ze wzgledu na zaleznosci od sprzetu
<jacekowski> i jesli nie znasz sprzetu to nie wiadomo do konca czy to problem sprzetowy czy wlasnie softwarowy czy zle czytasz dokumentacje
<zaf_> pewnie dlatego dostałem taki temat prezentacji na zaliczenie, bo jest to trudne
<jacekowski> no i debugowanie kernela ma ta wade ze jest r1
<zaf_> r1?
<jacekowski> ring1
<zaf_> czyli?
<zaf_> czyli?
<zaf_> :P
<jacekowski> moment znajde linka
<zaf_> ok
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_(computer_security)
<jacekowski> r0 mialem napisac 
<jacekowski> r1 w HURD
<zaf_> aha, słuchaj, a czy ten kernel panic to pojawia się raz i po restarcie komputera/serwera już go nie ma? Bo w Windows jak się pojawia blue screen to w 99% restart pomaga
<jacekowski> kernel panic zatrzymuje komputer
<jacekowski> tak samo jak bluescreen
<jacekowski> i teraz, jak to problem sprzetowy jest, to duza szansa ze sie pojawi znowu
<zaf_> yhy, to co za problem go zresetować?
<jacekowski> jak programowy, to roznie
<zaf_> aha
<zaf_> no tak, bo jak pojawia się błąd bo sprzęt się przegrzewa czy coś
<zaf_> to nawet restart nie pomoże 
<jacekowski> bo mozesz miec jakiegos buga ktory tylko pojawia sie przy okreslonej porze dnia w okreslonej sytuacji
<jacekowski> np. ostatni bug w XEN ktory znalazlem ktory powodowal wywalenie sie sieci w gosicu
<jacekowski> gosciu
<zaf_> kurczę, starsznie trudne zagadnienie dostałem
<jacekowski> gdzie jesli wysylasz duzo danych i masz wlaczony offloading 
<jacekowski> i obciazenie CPU duze
<jacekowski> to wysle gosc wiecej danych niz host jest w stanie obrobic
<jacekowski> i host wtedy ubije siec na gosciu
<zaf_> xD
<zaf_> trochę już pewnie siedzisz w linuskie co nie?
<jacekowski> troche
<jacekowski> bugi sa podobne w kazdym OS
<jacekowski> ale pod win sa lepsze narzedzia do r0
<jacekowski> SoftICE kiedys byl
<jacekowski> a teraz syser
<jacekowski> albo sie odpala system w VMce i wtedy mozna latwo i wygodnie robic kazdym debuggerem prawie
<jacekowski> ale w przypadku problemow sprzetowych czy tam problemow ze sterownikami do konkretnego sprzetu nie ma tak latwo
<zaf_> tak długo nie siedziałem na linuxie żeby mieć z nim aż takie problemy
<zaf_> a linux i unix są podobne do siebie nie?
<jacekowski> linux to unix
<zaf_> :)
<zaf_> to czemu są te dwie nazwy?
<jacekowski> bo UNIX jako tako to jest specyfikacja
<zaf_> aha, czyli nie ma czegoś takiego jak system unix
<jacekowski> nie 
<zaf_> tylko linux?
<jacekowski> BSD to UNIX
<zaf_> aha
<jacekowski> solaris to unix
<jacekowski> ale jedno z wymagan to tez jest to ze trzeba zaplacic za certyfikacje 
<jacekowski> a ta dotyczy tylko konkretnej jednej wersji itd.
<jacekowski> wiec o ile linux jest kompatybilny ze specyfikacja
<jacekowski> to nie ma realnej potrzeby zeby miec oficjalna certyfikacje
<zaf_> rozumiemm
<zaf_> dziękuję Tobie bardzo za poświęcony czas, ja teraz poczytam sobie ten artykuł który podesłał kolega
<zaf_> i jak czegoś nie zrozumiem to zapytam
<DeXTeD> Linux – Linux Is Not UniX, i parę innych ciekawych: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akronim_rekurencyjny
<jacekowski> DeXTeD: ale to glupi akronim jest
<jacekowski> byla nawet firma co zrobila certyfikacje linuxa jako unix i sprzedawala to
<jacekowski> tylko ze popyt byl prawie ze 0
<zaf_> :)
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Services_for_UNIX
<jacekowski> nawet windows jest kompatybilny z odpowiednimi specyfikacjami
<jacekowski> jesli zainstalujesz odpowiednie dodatki
<jacekowski> tylko ze tez, zapotrzebowanie na cos takiego jest znikome
<zaf_> rozumiem, dzięki za informację
<zaf_> spadam poczytać ten artykuł
<zaf_> dziękuję jeszcze raz za pomoc
<kwa> HardyTwardy: melduję że po ps2
<kwa> myszka też nie działa
<kwa> mam ochotę popełnić samobójstwo
<kwa> ;_;
<kretu> jedziesz
<kwa> kretu, chciałbym mieć kurtkę z kreta
<kwa> futro jest takie sztywne i ziemia się nie czopuje
<kwa> ;s
<marthinus> krety sa pod ochrona
<marthinus> ale mozesz np. zjesc kopiec kreta
<Voldenet> możesz też nażreć się gruzu
<gjm> he he he hemoroidy
<HardyTwardy> kwa moze cos z plyta? w biosie cos poszperac?
<m477> Drathir: cze
<Drathir> m477: witam...
<Drathir> zeby ps/2 poszlo to trzeba miec fartajuz chyba... :p
<Drathir> o ile juz nie wykonane to lepiej sprawdzic czy myszka ma wszystkie piny...
<Drathir> Biszkopcik: jak tam atak klonow?
<jacekowski> teraz na egzaminie gimnazjalnym jest angielski?
<marahin> jacekowski, jutro jest.
<marahin> egzamin gimbazjalny jest podzielony na trzy części; pierwszy dzień (wczoraj) miał w sobie historię i wos, godzinę póxniej polski, dzisiaj była chemia, biologia, geografia, a godzinę póxniej matma
<marahin> jutro jest angielski.
<m477> mature na kacu kiedys pisalem
<m477> taka ciekawostka
<el_biju> matura jest teraz taka banalna 
<shpaq> el_biju: wcale nie jest banalna
<suitch> marahin: to angielski trwa tyle samo co chemia, biologia, geografia i matematyka razem wziete?
<shpaq> el_biju: od kilku lat oblewam polski
<marahin> suitch, nie. Każdy z podstawowych egzaminów (lub: 'nierozszerzonych') trwa godzinę
<marahin> angielski rozszerzony trwa półtorej, podstawa CHYBA godzinę (albo też półtorej, not sure)
<marahin> polski półtorej, biol-geo-chem godzinę, historia wos godzinę, matma półtorej.
<Amalia_> Hej, zna sie tu ktoś dobrze na optymalizacji ubuntu? :)
<marahin> Amalia_, sudo rm -rf /*
<m477> :)
<marahin> a tak na serio: jak szukasz czegoś lżejszego, to nie korzystaj z Ubuntu. Ubu jest znane z tego, że (tak jak Windows, zresztą ;)) ma wszystkiego za dużo.
<marahin> W sensie.. ma WSZYSTKO, więc jest ciężki.
<marahin> Ściągnij coś oparte na Debianie (jeśli lubisz "user-friendliness" of Ubuntu), ale coś lżejszego; od siebie mogę polecić Crunchbanga (ładnie wygląda, minimalistyczny, dobry dla notebooków [i na notebooku z niego korzystam])
<Amalia_> A sam Debian?
<marahin> nie korzystałem nigdy z czystego debiana, nie wiem jak w nim z ciężkością
<el_biju> shpaq, serio ? 
<marahin> Ech, coś zapchana rura na świat jest dziś
<marahin> z 180 na 60 ledwo wchodzę
<marahin> brb
<shpaq> el_biju: tak, przez lata pisałem różne rzeczy, niejedną opublikowano, a za cholerę nie umiem napisać nowej matury
<el_biju> shpaq, wiesz ... ja trzeba "umiec" pisac 
<el_biju> jezeli dobrze pamietam to sprawdzaja wg jakiegos tam klucza ktory wymyslisl sobie jakis nauczyciel / egzaminator z komisji 
<shpaq> tia, powtarzać bzdury zamiast napisać coś co ma sens i  jest dobrze napisane
<soure> siemka
<el_biju> shpaq,  jak do tego do matury z pl podszedlem z mysla ze trzeba lac wode :) 
<el_biju> i tak uczynilem i zaliczylem i to wg mnie bardzo dobrze
<el_biju> oczywiscie podstawe 
<soure> el_biju, widzę że już na tym IRC nie siedzą poloniści :). Zaczynam się cieszyć że ten czat IRC jest normalny.
<soure> chyba...
<el_biju> czytac potrafie, pisac troche mniej :P 
<el_biju> wiec jest git 
<soure> hehe, nie nie o tym pisze.
<shpaq> soure: a na którym siedzą?
 * shpaq is a grammar nazi
<shpaq> el_biju: ja zdawałem maturę lat temu naście
<soure> Chodzi o to żema chyba mam już z 30 IP pobanowanych tutaj z powodu : " Nie umie pisać ". :). A widzę że biju wali ortami, aż wali po oczach, więc tutaj   już polonistów niema. 
<soure> Bo biju jeszcze pisze :). shpaq nie wiem gdzie są :).
<soure> Ciekawi mnie o której jutro aktualizacja dystrybucji się pokaże.
<shpaq> jakiej dystrybucji?
<shpaq> soure: ostatnio nie zwracam uwagi na błędy na irc-u
<soure> 12.10 → 13.04
<shpaq> aaa, tego Waszego dziwnego prawie linuksa
<soure> czemu prawie ?
<soure> i czemu dziwnego?
<soure> Dopóty Ubuntu będzie miał za kelner linuksa, nie będzie prawie linuksem ,a 100% linuksem.
<el_biju> soure, skutki mieszkania na obczyznie 
<marahin> soure, wiesz, z OSXem było podobnie
<marahin> wzięli jądro bsd...
<marahin> i zrobili syf.
<marahin> :)
<soure> el_biju, aa rozumiem :)
<soure> Lecz aktualnie Mac OS jest najlepszym BSD :)
<marahin> jebłem
<marahin> :D
<soure> ew. jego pochodnym
<soure> bo słyszałem że Mac to mało wspólnego ma już z BSD.
<marahin> ano.
<marahin> takie fajne jądro wzieli
<marahin> tak je splugawili i popsuli.
<marahin> najlepszym bsd forewa and ewa będzie netbsd, mimo tego, że w tyle i daleko. 
<marahin> później dumnie stoi freebsd
<soure> a co o PC-BSD?
<soure> KDE4 tak siedzi.
<soure> tam*
<marahin> kde4.
<bjfs> pc-bsd to freebsd w ukryciu ;S
<marahin> kde4 to ja tylko na ubuntu miałem okazję odpalać
<marahin> na netbsdziaku zaś (z którego, zresztą, mój ojciec od nastu lat korzysta) siedzi KDE3.5
<marahin> inb4 jedyne słuszne, i w ogóle - choć KDE4.9.3 też miło się używa, przynajmniej mi, na Ubuntu.
<bjfs> w zasadzie fbsd jest na tyle popularne, że zrobiono parę większych i mniejszych wariacji; tak jak to poczyniono z ubuntu
<marahin> aczkolwiek nie jest przystosowane do net/note-booków.
<soure> ciekawe jak by się zachowywał fbsd z xfce4
<soure> na natobook może już  by się nadawał
<Biszkopcik> Drathir: nie wiem
<bjfs> soure: http://ubuntuone.com/38d5kwNH2fBesjBbaVoVMG
<soure> bjfs, no no, ale brzydko sobie skostumizowałeś pulpit... ble
<bjfs> "ma działać, nie wyglądać"
<bjfs> popisywanie się pulpitem jest dobre dla nastolatków; kompozycje, krągłości, wodotryski
<soure> w sumie
<soure> jakoś się przyzwyczaiłem, że ja już pokonfiguruje - ma działać , to potem chciałbym by ładnie wyglądał - tapeta to jakiś widok i panele białe lekko przeźroczyste, i obramowanie schludne, lecz kolor nie walący po oczach - kolor jakiś ciemny by wieczorem nie nap... po oczach :)
<bjfs> teraz klikam z poziomu oracle linux; domyślna tapeta jest tak oczodajna, na ile się da (czerwień)
<soure> masz oracle, o kurde :)
<soure> ile licencja kosztuje?
<bjfs> domyślnie nic; chyba, że chcesz dostęp do komercyjnego repo po bajery rodzaju dtrace i ksplice
<soure> a co to robi? 
<soure> za programy?
<bjfs> dtrace do odpluskwiania (w bsd masz to za darmo), a ksplice do łatania jajek bez restartu
<soure> pewnie istnieje gdzieś "lewa" wersja dtrace
<soure> na solarisa ;)
<bjfs> jest odpowiednik gnu, ale normalnym userom takie rzeczy nie są do niczego potrzebne
<soure> płatne repo ma jeszcze coś do zaoferowania?
<bjfs> wyżywanie się na pracownikach hotline ;)
<kklimonda> bjfs: ma wyglądać ładnie, bo patrzę na to przez 8-12 godzin dziennie ;)
<bjfs> jest jeszcze oracle vm; ale nie mam wystarczająco-dużej-firmy, aby się tym tak interesować
<bjfs> kklimonda: większość ekranu i tak najczęściej zajmujuje terminal (:
<bjfs> zajmuje*
<soure> bjfs, hahah xD wyżywanie się na pracownikach hotline xD
<soure> rozwaliłeś mnie tym tekstem :D
<soure> jest polskie hotline solarisa?
<bjfs> soure: to bardzo nie na temat #ubuntu-pl :P
<soure> oj tam :), z historii korzystania tego kanału, to tu nawet o Archu sie gadało, Fedorze, Czapeczkach w czerwonym barwniku, a nie raz rozmowy zchodziły na religię,politykę, kto ma większego, sport, co by było gdyby, inne :)
<soure> Mnie cieszy, że jutro update będzie, nie wiem o której :)
<kklimonda> dzisiaj już możesz zrobić, do jutra nic się nie zmieni ;)
<soure> Cij ci mają bete już piszą, że Unity strasznie przyspieszyło i jest stabilniejsze - co mnie cieszy :D
<kklimonda> cóż, baseline był dosyć nisko więc łatwo było i przyspieszyć, i ustabilizować ;)
<soure> ponoć  będzie dedykowana aplikacja Ubuntu One Music i nowe płatności, a z Ubuntu One Music wylatuje z rythmoksa
<soure> ruthboxa
<soure> dodadzą też nowe waluty i więcej formatów
<soure> cieszy mnie że będzie .FLAC, bo ja melomaniak :D
<kklimonda> meh, sam nie słyszę różnicy między flacem a mp3@v0 albo mp3@320
<kklimonda> będzie web store zamiast pluginu
<soure> ja słyszę 
<soure> na +20db MP3 mi krzaczy 320
<soure> a FLAC ładnie się podgłaśnia
<kklimonda> ale w tym ich sklepie dalej nic nie ma
<kklimonda> przynajmniej w PL
<soure> fAKT
<soure> mało artystów
<soure> i brak w miare nowych płyt
<kklimonda> bo sklep jest regionalizowany
<soure> nawet Alizee niema :P, ale na szczęściem mam orgiNAŁY cd I sobie zgrałem do FLAC
<soure> regionalizowany?? to pewnie dlatego nie mogłem znaleźć 2NE1 i PSY xD\
<soure> poskich artystów praktycznie niema :).
<soure> polskich*
<soure> Ale jeżeli jest regionalizowany, to nie zgodnego jest ze słowem Ubuntu :). Gdzie tu "Humanity for others":D
<soure> hmmm dziś już można  iść na 13.04?, jak ? :D. Jutro dopiero wyskoczy że jest aktualizacja xD
<kklimonda> update manager ma opcję by instalować niestabilne wydania
<soure> yhym a jutro i tak staniesie stabilnym
<soure> czy te niestabilne wydania nazywają się "*-proposal"?
<kklimonda> nie
 * Drathir toleruje tylko aac...
<soure> a to ja w update-menager  tego nie mam :P
<soure> Drathir, uu, a dlaczego aac?
<soure> aac to świetny do filmów
<Drathir> nie wspominnajac o flac-u... aac odnosnie mp3...
<kklimonda> aac ma lepsze wyniki od mp3 przy niskim bitrate
<Drathir> aac >mp3
<kklimonda> ale nie ma znaczenia przy wyższych wartościach
<soure> yhym
<Drathir> niestety ma...
<Drathir> aac ma o ide dobrze pamietam szersze pasmo przenoszenia dzwiekow niz mp3 :/
<Drathir> ile*
<kklimonda> Drathir: nie ma
<kklimonda> Drathir: jedyna rzecz która ma znaczenie przy słuchaniu muzyki
<kklimonda> Drathir: to to czy jesteś w stanie usłyszeć różnicę
<soure> oo aktualizuje mi
<soure> Remove : 4 ... xD hahah xD
<Drathir> a mi sie zdaje ze ma zaraz poszukam...
<kklimonda> Drathir: gwarantuję, że jak zrobisz test z mp3@320 i aac@320 to nie usłyszysz różnicy
<kklimonda> tylko test trzeba zrobić poprawnie
<soure> 408 of 1685...  kurde :) sporo tego @ 420kb/s
<soure> kB/s
<Drathir> kklimonda: ogolne http://www.diffen.com/difference/AAC_vs_MP3 i bardziej szczegolowe http://www.stereophile.com/content/mp3-vs-aac-vs-flac-vs-cd-page-2
<Drathir> kklimonda: kest roznica dzwiek jest glebszy i czystszy w aac dlatego przesiadka z mp3...
<Drathir> jest*
<Drathir> no i w sumie tez wazne z czego przerabiasz, bo z mp3 robic aac nie ma sensu :/
<soure> ostatnie porównanie jest bez sensu
<soure> bo FLAC to bezstratna jakość, a nie stratna
<kklimonda> Drathir: dot. 2 linka autor sam przyznał, że nie użył dobrego encodera
<soure> FLAC to można z CDA porównać, lub z wave... wave niby bezstratne...  
<kklimonda> Drathir: i tak jak mówię, nie usłyszysz tej różnicy
<kklimonda> Drathir: a tylko to się liczy
<soure> a jaki masz sprzęt audio? :D
<Drathir> soure: flac ma rozne wersje o ile pamietam i stratna tez chyba w specyfikacji wystepuje... ale tu nie jestem pewien musialbym sprawdzic, ale ogolnie popularny w bezstratnej jest...
<soure> Drathir, FALC Free Lossless Audio Codec 
<soure> FLAC*
<soure> sama nazwa mówi za siebie  - bezstratna 
<Drathir> przez sony jest fajny standard atrac o ile dobrze pamietam dziala na zasadzie kompresji stratnej + dane do odtworzenia dzwieku prawie ze bezstratnego niestety nie korzystalem z tego...
<soure> jeden plik audio u mnie wazy 162mb.... jeśli chodzi o Alizee
<kklimonda> flac jest super do archiwizowania
<soure> a widzieliście  nowy player w gnomie? :P
<kklimonda> no, fajny będzie
<soure> bardzo mi sie podoba :D
<soure> ciekawe czy użyteczny jak Audacious
<kklimonda> zależy co rozumiesz przez użyteczny
<soure> 1195 of 1685 # 767kB/s
<soure> ciśnie
<bjfs> mnie bardzo się podobała metoda zdjęcia rythmbox z sound menu; trzeba pogrzebać w rejestrze, normalnie jak w windows ;S
<kklimonda> możesz odinstalować ;)
<soure> tzn, tworzenia playlisty, czytania plików strumieniowych (.pls ect.) szybka edycja tagów, szybki, zapamiętywanie ostatnio odpalanych plików.
<soure> ciekawe
<kklimonda> soure: wątpię, to odtwarzacz muzyki a nie kombajn
<soure> ja zawsze kasowałem rythmbox
<soure> więc cóż... u mnie i tak będzie to Audacious, i tak dla mnie Unity <3... :)
<bjfs> w każdym razie wolę mpd; na początku miałem opory przed jego architekturą, ale trzeba to było zrozumieć, aby polubić
<soure> mpd, a co to za ustrojstwo?
<soure> jakiś tekstowy player? :P
<bjfs> taki kombajn do odtwarzania dźwięku, działający na zasadzie klient-serwer; można więc sterować tym ustrojstwem z poziomu X'ów jak i przez konsolę
<soure> eta to: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon ??
<bjfs> yeah
<soure> OS: POSIX
<soure> posix eta unix :P
<Limewax> pod konsole lepsza mocp, też konsolówka i z demonem :]
<soure> aa moc to ja zam :"D
<soure> dobre to
<soure> a na irc to irssi
<Drathir> niestety co do kompresji flaca za duzo nie znalazlem... Compression levels
<Drathir> libFLAC uses a "quality" parameter that varies from 0 (fastest) to 8 (smallest). (The compressed files are always perfect "lossless" representations of the original data.) Although the compression process involves a tradeoff between speed and size, the decoding process is always quite fast, and not very dependent on the level of compression.
<soure> i własnie dlatego flac rulez :D
<soure> ciekawe czy Ubuntu PC #1 wstanie po aktualizacji distro 
<Drathir> ale co do jakosci aac dobrze pamietalem, ze lepsze pasmo posiada More sample frequencies (from 8 kHz to 96 kHz) than MP3 (16 kHz to 48 kHz)
<soure> Ciekawe ile nowych pakietów będzie
<soure> flac ma 96k jak pamiętam
<soure> chyba :P musiał ymn w domu FLACA odpalić, bo tu nie mam
<buharin> zna sie ktos na char device w linuxie?
<Drathir> co nie zmienia faktu ze aac mniejszej czestotliwosci i tak jakosciowo bedzie lepsze od mp3 nie wspominajac o mozliwosci trzymania w aac dzwieku 5.1...
<Drathir> co do playerow smplayer oraz clementine...
<soure> Nie, co do playerów to VLC Player i Audacious
<Drathir> a co do mpd to niezaleznie sobie zawsze w tle leci :p
<soure> a 5.1 nie działa na ubuntu ( subwoofer)
<soure> mam tuner stereo więc mi to zwisa :P
<Drathir> tekstowe mocp
<Drathir> minus mpd-ka ze trzeba okrajac troche jak sie po sieci sluchac w wiecej niz jednym miescu zamierza...
<Drathir> soure: pulse jak dobrze pamietam w opcjach dzwieku musisz ustawic bo nie zawsze domyslnie na maksymalne mozliwosci sie samo ustawia...
<Drathir> o ile nie zmienili, bo kiedys to z pulse chyba ubu korzystalo...
<Drathir> a wideo .mkv x264+aac
<soure> Drathir, i co z tego że ma, jak zmienisz piosenkę w moc, audacious, YouTube to i tak spowrotem jest 2.0 mimo że zaznaczone jest 5.1
<soure> i nie ma dźwięku z basów :P
<soure> znikają :)
<Drathir> soure: a sprobuj smplayerem odtworzyc z ciekawosci...
<soure> muzykje?
<soure> audacious ma miksowanie do 5.1
<soure> ale teraz mam tuner i kolumny stereo to mi to zwisa
<soure> sub padł
<soure>  :p
 * Drathir lubi 5.1 nawet na zestawie stereo... 
<soure> uuu już po updatye
<soure> i wiem żeby nie aktualizować ubuntu
<jacekn> soure: czemu?
<soure> "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"" już nie działa
<soure> nie da się odblokować tray
<jacekn> oh
<soure> a ja lubie ieć odblokowany
<soure> Canonical dostanie zaraz po pupie odemnie, ale cóż... ludzi nie słuchają :P
<jacekn> no troche czasu zajmuje zeby zrobic dobre srodowisko
<soure> skype: Naruszenieruszenie ochrony pamięci (core dumped)
<soure> nie no... faza
<jacekn> kde 4 tez mialo problemy, gnome 3 tez troche krytyki mialo
<soure> KDe4 lipa dla mnie... tzn fajne jest
<soure> ale ma na ubuntu sporo błedów... które powoduje że go nie lubie
<soure> cóz.... bede żył bez ikon w tray
<soure> aż ktoś nie wymyśli trick
<soure> ale steam działa :D
<soure> i stery od grafy
<soure> więc git
<soure> unity faktycznie dużo szybsze
<soure> dziwne.,.. dźwięk też jakoś dziwnie lepiej gra x)
<soure> no lol.... VLC jest w trayu ,a steam nie... 
<soure> a nie... teraz się pojawił... 
<soure> szkoda że idgin nie pojawi sie w zasobniku
<soure> kurde
<soure> ETS2 też działa tyo git
<kklimonda> trzeba będzie przebudować unity
<kklimonda> żeby przywrócić whitelistę
<_Gasnik_> hello
<_Gasnik_> jest ktoś kto zajmuje się jabberem na ubuntu.pl?
<_Gasnik_> od wczoraj nie mogę się połączyć z transportem GG
<Drathir> potwierdzam tez wlasnie mialem pisac ze transport wylaczony jakies info na temat powodu?
<kklimonda> gg to marny protokół? ;)
<kklimonda> napiszcie bezpośrednio do kogoś z forum
<Drathir> ewentualnie podpowiedz do kogo zapukac z pytaniem?
<Nikczemnick> a transport to dopiero, ale mimo to juz powinien działać
<Drathir> kklimonda: ok dzieki...
<_Gasnik_> nie dziala
<Drathir> Nikczemnick: transport lepszy od aplikacji od GG...
<Drathir> smiga...
<_Gasnik_> fakt
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-25
<Igrez> elo, oplaca sie z fedory przejsc na ubuntu? jestem poczatkujacymm
<noneo> Question closed as not constructive
<noneo> ;-)
<DeXTeD> Igrez: jak masz wydajnego kompa IMO tak :)
<Quintasan> o
<elbow> elo
<dziq> cześć
<dziq> gjm: ty tu masz małpe?
<kklimonda> ma
<lisu> powitac
<buharin> jak sprawdzic jakie bledy wywalily mi system we wczesniejszej sesji?
<buharin> bo napisalem modul dla linuxa i mi sie sprul nie wiem gdzie
<BlessJah> sigh, /var/log
<kklimonda> buharin: jeżeli moduł doprowadził do kernel panic to możliwe, że nic w logach się nie zapisało
<BlessJah> idę spać o/
<kklimonda> BlessJah: o/
<buharin> kklimonda, mhmm
<buharin> kklimonda, no prawdopodobnie masz racje
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-26
<Matan> bry :)
<Matan> nocne marki jeszcze siedzą na ircu?
<dziq> cześć
<dziq> ktoś kiedyś instalował ubuntu z mini.iso?
<jacekowski> tak
<dziq> jacekowski: powiedz mi czy lepiej sobie na czysto unity zainstalować czy okroić normalną wersję z niepotrzebnego śmiecia.
<dziq> bo tylko dlatego chcę użyć mini.iso
<mati75> mini lepiej
<wujek> bry! Znacie jakiegoś dobrego linuxowego klienta gtalka? Wymagam od niego żeby wyświetlał wiadomości które odczytałem i wysłałem z telefonu. Tak jak robi to ten zintegrowany z gmailem
<kklimonda> nie ma takiego
<jacekowski> ja mam wlasny serwer jabbera na ejabberd
<jacekowski> i mam logowanie wiadomosci do DB i potem mam ladny interfejs gdzie moge te oglada
<jacekowski> ogladac*
<wujek> dzięki, rozwialiście moje wątpliwości :)
<kklimonda> mhm, ale to wymaga trochę więcej zaangażowania niż gtalk
<Drathir> a pidgin nie ma gtalka? 
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> a i sprawdz w psi czy w komendach odnosnie kontaktu nie machegos takiego jak archiwum czy historia rozmow...
<kklimonda> gtalk nie używa rozszerzenia xmpp dla archiwum
<Drathir> jacekowski: mod archive? czy cos wlasnego?
<kklimonda> tylko czegoś własnego, co chyba w ogóle po xmpp nie leci nawet
<bjfs> ja ostatnio do gtalka używam psi, a na telefonie coś bardziej egzotycznego... icq mobile ;)
<wujek> pidgin ma gtalka, tylko chciałbym wysłane wiadomości z telefonu widzieć w oknie rozmowy. Trywialny przykład: wracam z pracy, klepię na telefonie wiaodmości z kimś. Wchodzę do domu, odpalam lapka, klienta gtalka i rozmawiam dalej widząc cała historię rozmowy z autobusu
<bjfs> multikomunikatory mają swoje wewnętrzne logowanie więc to nie jest problem wtedy
<bjfs> to główny powód, dla którego nie korzystam już z tej usługi przez www
<kklimonda> bjfs: ale to logowanie nie pokaże ci co mówiłeś z innego klienta
 * Drathir kocha bombusia - nic lepszego moim zdaniem do tej pory ie wynaleziono...
<bjfs> fakt, ale nie potrzebuje stokikladziesiąt klientów, starcza jeden ;S
<kklimonda> bjfs: no ale nie o to się wujek pyta ;)
<kklimonda> bjfs: każdy ma swoje potrzeby
<wujek> spróbuję z PSI, ew. zostanę przy webowym kliencie
<kklimonda> jeden używa 10 protokołów, inny używa jednego protokołu z 10 miejsc
<bjfs> wrzucać logi na chmurę ;d
<bjfs> facebook w tym jest lepszy, o dziwota
<kklimonda> bjfs: no ale chodzi o wygodę - masz dostęp do loga bezpośrednio z klienta, bez klikania gdzieś tam
<Drathir> wujek: tak jak mowilem sprobuj szukac bo mam wrazenie ze bombus potrafil historie odczytywac tylko nie mam pewnosci czy nie z wbudowanej pamieci tel...
<bjfs> ba, nawet gg teraz archiwizuje po serwerze
<wujek> bombus - o tym nie słyszałem jeszcze. Dzięki, wgłębię się w temat!
<Drathir> wujek: jak lubisz bez fajerwerkow, lekkosc szybkosc wygode i intuicyjnosc w polaczeniu z najmniejszym zuzyciem polaczenia internetowego to nic lepszego moim zdaniem nie istnieje...
<bjfs> no nic, gdyby nie ubuntu one to bym dawno sobie dał spokój z tą dystrybucją :P api rządzi
<Drathir> polecam bombusmod oraz bombusqd takze zobaczyc takie rozszerzone wersje....
<kklimonda> bombus całym sobą stara się powiedzieć "jestem na GPL"
<kklimonda> bjfs: teraz prawie wszyscy starają się archiwizować na serwerze historię
<kklimonda> już prawie każdy ma po kilka urządzeń
<kklimonda> i fajnie jest jak na wszystkich widać to samo ;)
<bjfs> ja jestem ze starej szkoły i nie ufam chmurom :P
<kklimonda> cóż
<bjfs> tzn. na bieżące potrzeby spoko, ale zastosowanie d/s archiwizacji jest dyskusyjne
<kklimonda> prawdę mówiąc zgubiłem przez lata więcej rzeczy które archiwizowałem samemu, niż takich których archiwizację powierzyłem "chmurze" ;)
<kklimonda> zresztą alternatywą dla gtalka jest własny serwer jabbera
<bjfs> tak, dlatego na innym okienku mam bramkę irc do jabberd2 ;)
<Drathir> kklimonda: ale wszystko chodzi bez zadnych problemow plus na jave i starsze tel zaden tak zaawansowanych mozliwosci nie ma... szyfrowanie kompresja... to cos jakby odpowiednik opery mod ruskiej...
<kklimonda> Drathir: gógiel udowodnił kiedyś, że szyfrowanie + kompresja xmpp zjada baterię mocno ;)
<Drathir> kklimonda: bombus tez wspiera archiwizacje z xmpp...
<kklimonda> Drathir: ale gtalk nie wspiera archiwizacji z xmpp
<kklimonda> a pytanie było o gtalka
<kklimonda> swoją drogą które popularne serwery jabbera wspierają mod_archive?
<kklimonda> tzn. gdzie można założyć sobie konto (free, albo niewiele płatne) by to mieć?
<Drathir> kklimonda: mozliwe choc nie testowalem, a szkoda, ale cos koosztem czegos kompresja potrafi spokojnie 10 krotnie zmniejszyc transfer i w dodatku spokojnie 24h ciaglego polaczenia na e51 wytrzyma...
<Drathir> czego chciec wiecej jak ktos chce miec polaczenie caly czas to nic lepszego moim zdaniem nie ma niz bombus...
<Drathir> kklimonda: jabster posiada, ale na vipie...
<kklimonda> jabster nie pozwala własnej domeny podpiąć
<kklimonda> swoją drogą klienty xmpp na androida ssają strasznie
<kklimonda> pamiętam jak próbowałem coś wybrać parę lat temu
<Drathir> kklimonda: no nie slyszalem o takiej mozliwosci w sumie... trzebaby zapytac adminow... imhosting czy jakos tak pamietam ze kiedys sprawdzalem i bodajze podpiedie domeny oferowal, ale czy mod archive t nie wiem...
<Drathir> hostim chyba sie zwalo...
<kklimonda> hosted.im
<Drathir> kklimonda: racja tez szukalem u kumpla to garstka byla, ale moze cos sie zmienilo...
<Drathir> kklimonda: tak to bedzie to... niby moze byc nie stabilne dla developerow bardziej ale z tego co pamietam obsluguje podpiecie wlasnej domeny...
<kklimonda> stabilne jest, mają płatne plany
<kklimonda> ale nie wiem czy wspierają mod_archive
<kklimonda> ach, tylko w wersji płatnej
<kklimonda> 8euro/miesiąc
<Drathir> i chyba na zagranicznym jakims mod archive byl, ale o ile dobrze pamietam brak gadulca plus zablokowane zewnetrzne serwery wiec zrezygnowalem... jabster jest ok jesli ktos chce wylozyc troche grosza a dodatkowe funkcjonalnosci jak gg, archiwum oraz skype to nie jest takim zlym rozwiazaniem i smialo moge polecic korzystam od czasu jak gadulec ich byl darmowy, stabilne serwery pady rzadko wystepowaly a jak juz szybko naprawiali i to bylo w wersji bezpla
<Drathir> co nie zmienia faktu, ze jednak gdybym mial mozliwosc wolalbym jednak cos wlasnego postawic hrhr
<Drathir> darmowej=platnej*
<jacekowski> Drathir: mod_logdb + jorge jako frontend
<jacekowski> jak to robilem to nic nie wspieralo mod_archive
<jacekowski> w sensie klientow nie bylo
<Quintasan> \o
<Matan> bry
<Quintasan> bry
<Matan> ktoś już hula na u13.04?
<jacekn> Matan: juz od ponad miesiaca
<Matan> a już po stable release jak śmiga?
<jacekn> no w sumie bez roznicy, dziala prawie wszystko. Jest pare bledow jeszcze ale nic wielkiego
<Quintasan> Matan: Po aktualizacji na laptopie też wszystko działa
<Quintasan> W sumie bumblebee się skopało ale to wina mojego configa
<Matan> w sumie mam zamiar do servisu lapka odesłać a danych im nie dam więc i tak zczyszczę dyski przed wysłaniem, tylko się zastanawiam czy jak wróci postawić na nim znowu LTS czy już u13.04
<Quintasan> Jak zależy Ci na stablilności to zostań przy LTS
<Quintasan> wątpię żebyś poczuł znaczącą różnicę
<Matan> w wydajności nic nie podskoczyło?
<kklimonda> podskoczyło
<Dreadlish> bry
<Matan> a to postawię
<Matan> do czwóreczek jakoś zawsze szczęścia miałem
 * qermit przeczytał TLS
<jacekn> 13.04 robi naprawde solidne wrazenie, mysle ze spokojnie mozna go zamiast 12.04 instalowac tylko oczywiscie teraz ma 9 miesiecy wsparcia tylko
<mati75> za 2 tygodnie zacznie się sypać
 * mati75 już na saucy
<Drathir> jacekowski: jorge dobra rzecz jabster z tego tez korzystal tylko przy przenosinach niestety dumpa nie potrafili udostepnic to skryptem serwer zajezdzalem, bo ktos napisal hrhr, a projekt czasem nie umarl?
<jacekowski> umarl
<jacekowski> ale tam w sumie nie bylo wiele do rozwijania
<jacekowski> dziala wszystko co ma dzialac
<jacekowski> wiec to moim zdaniem jeden z tych dojrzalych projektow ktorych nie ma po co rozwijac dalej
<Drathir> jacekowski: no w sumie fakt dzialac dzialalo poprawnie tylko jesli mozna byloby sie przyczepic to mozliwosc zrobienia dumpa spod programu, chyba ze pod koniec dodali... segregacja ladnie dzialala i prezentacja danych domyslnie tez dosc ladnie sie prezentowala, ale zapewne to juz do dowolnej mozdyfijkacji...
<elbow> hejo
<elbow> drodzy koledzy, szanowne koleżanki! chciałem zapytać - co instalować na tym czymś http://www.toshiba.pl/discontinued-products/satellite-a60-302/ używać tego będzie ekstremalny laik, więc musi to być coś user friendly, które z ubuntu jest najlżejsze? xubuntu? lubuntu?
<kklimonda> elbow: może lubuntu
<elbow> dobrze, dziękuję
<Drathir> btw xfce4 w sumie tez za ciezkie nie jest, ale do latwosci obslugi chyba nic bardziej intuicyjnego od g2 nie wymyslono... no chyba ze ktos lubi wyglad win zblizony to kde...
<BlessJah> nie ma loco party czy czegos z okazji wydania? wszystkim sie znudzilo?
<Nikczemnick> Drathir, win jest zbliżone do kde?
<Nikczemnick> chyba coś przeoczyłem
<Drathir> Nikczemnick: kde do win... :p
<Nikczemnick> Drathir, chyba żartujesz, kde jest strasznie skomplikowane
<Drathir> ukladem do win podobne... start programy laika wkrecisz ze to win po tyningu z burgiem zapewne...
<Nikczemnick> rozmawiamy o wkręcaniu?
<Nikczemnick> ja używałem dłuuugo kde3 ale to co jest w 4 jest dla mnie dziwne, windows jest dużo mniej tajemniczy
<Drathir> nie start i programy uklad masz zblizony, okna uklad zblizony....
<Nikczemnick> mnie sie wydaje że takie xubuntu jest bardziej podobne do windows niż kde
<Drathir> w sumie tego nowego kde nie widzialem, ale czy tak wielka roznica az jest?
<Quintasan> \o
<Drathir> o/
<Voldenet> a jak się włącza metro kafelki na KDE?
<Voldenet> W ogóle, czy ktoś implementował metro na linucha?
<Voldenet> Używałbym, takie to jest wygodne
<Voldenet> (jak cegła na głowie)
<Nikczemnick> samo metro nie jest problemem, problemem sa appy w trybie pełnoekranowym
<Nikczemnick> tak jakby zniknęli userów wielo i dużo monitorowych
<prs> re
<Nikczemnick> i do tego ładne jest
<prs> mam ltsa 12.04 zainstalowanego i chciałbym zmienić unity na kde. da się to jakoś prosto osiągnąć?
<Nikczemnick> prs, ta, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<prs> mhm
<Quintasan> prs: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Nikczemnick> ha! zapomniałem o sudo :>
<prs> ok, leci.
<gjm> Przebiegły.
<Stirlitz> e nie, ktoś na mnie wymógł zmiane nicka
<Stirlitz> tylko zapomniałem kiedy to było ;)
<Quintasan> lolco
<tombatone> hey
<tombatone> i've got an offtopic question regarding the polish language: what does "wyprz" mean? context: there are 2 versions of a product in a polish webshop and the cheaper version is labled as "wyprz"
<prs> hmm... wieszające się Xy to jakiś problem na nvidii czy tak ogólnie się psuje?
<prs> tombatone: 'wyprzedaz' maybe.
<tombatone> prs: okay, so probably not something like used/second-hand?
<eshlox> no, just lower price, probably
<prs> eshlox: masz nvidie?
<eshlox> mam, ale to optimus więc prawie/w ogóle nie używam
<tombatone> allright, thank you, prs and eshlox :)
<prs> n/p
<eshlox> tombatone: you're welcome
<prs> eshlox: nie wiem co to optimus, ale ja mam stare 7300gt i ubuntu tnie w chuja i się wieszają Xy często.
<eshlox> prs: w sensie dwie karty mam, nvidia to dodatkowa ale nie gram w gry więc nie używam, a tak działam na intelu
<prs> farciarz.
<prs> u mnie dekstop, ale nie chce wymieniać karty, i chciałbym wiedzieć czy tylko mi się tak dzieje, bo może to w ogóle nie o kartę chodzi.
<eshlox> problemy z grafiką pod linxem to były x lat temu ;-P
<eshlox> linuxem*
<eshlox> w ogóle problemów dawno nie miałem, nudny system ;-)
<prs> ja na Gentoo też nigdy
<prs> a ubuntu freezy łapie odkąd pamiętam.
<eshlox> no ja już na tym lapku mam od 8 miesięcy kubuntu, 0 problemów
<jacekn> prs: zglos blad moze? ja osobiscie mialem bugi jeszcze jak 13.04 bylo w becie i naprawione
 * Drathir dalej uwaza, ze unity to porazka... :/
<CookieM> jak pisze ZDNet, unity to nie interfejs dla komputerowego guru tylko dla 80-letniego starca i uniwersalne środowisko dla ubuntu na różnych urządzeniach http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-13-04-review-linux-for-the-average-joe-or-jane-7000014521/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bsxvep2> (at www.zdnet.com)
<grzegorz> witam
<grzegorz> moze mi ktos powiedziec jak przekonwertowac obraz .IMG do .iso w ubuntu?
<grzegorz> od razu zaznaczam ze ccd2iso nie dziala
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-27
<Guest22163> czesc
<Guest22163> jest tu kto?
<bjfs> rano? w sobote? c'mon! ;p
<prs> nowai
<Guest22163> jak nie
<Drathir> bry...
<bars0> Cześć wszystkim. Tak się zastanawiam, czy ktoś już 13.04 instalował. Obecnie mam na lapku 12.04, warto zmieniać?
<bars0> Podobno Unity się lepiej zachowuje.
<jacekn> bars0: ja juz od paru tygodni mam 13.04, w miare fajnie dziala
<Zelas> witajcie ;D
<Zelas> mam bardzo poważne pytanie;p
<Zelas> Jak zainstaluje nowe ubuntu w / a lokalizacje /home zostawie to strace ustawienia uzytkownikow?
<jacekowski> nie
<Zelas> tylko musze znaznaczyć /home bez formatowania tak?
<Dreadlish> Zelas: tak.
<Zelas> a jeszcze jedno pytanie, moge na 64bit polozyc teraz nowy 32bit?
<Dreadlish> jak wywalisz 64 całkiem, to tak.
<Zelas> chce tylko zachowac pliki uzytkownikow
<Zelas> i ich ustawienia
<Zelas> czyli najlepiej zostawic /home a / przejechac formatem tak? Bo pozniej jak zrobie to bedzie placz i rozpacz.
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> idź, nie zadawaj więcej pytań
<Zelas> ok dzieki
<Zelas> wole sie zapytać niz potem stracić
<gaczm> hej, zrobiłem sobie dość hardcore-owy upgrade z 11.04 do 13.04 i mam teraz problem z grafiką
<gaczm> xrandr widzi tylko wyjscie "default", zamiast, jak wczesniej, LVDS1 i VGA1
<gaczm> po wpisaniu glxinfo widze coś takiego:
<gaczm> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
<Dreadlish> wklej.to jak długi tekst
<Dreadlish> vmware
<gaczm> co wyglada dosc dziwnie, jako ze mam karte intela
<Dreadlish> czego Ty wymagasz? ;d
<gaczm> ale ja tego nie instaluje na wirtualce
<gaczm> w tym problem :D
<Dreadlish> to wywal xorg-driver-video-vmware
<Dreadlish> czy tam xf86-video-vmware
<Dreadlish> nie pamiętam jak to się zwało w ubuntu
<gaczm> najlepsze jest to:
<gaczm>  ~  >  aptitude search vmware
<gaczm> p   vmware-manager                  - utility to manage VMware virtual machines 
<gaczm> p   vmware-view-client              - Deliver rich, personalized virtual desktop
<gaczm> p   vmware-view-open-client         - VMware View Open Client                   
<gaczm> c   xserver-xorg-video-vmware       - X.Org X server -- VMware display driver   
<gaczm> wyglada na to ze go nie mam :D
<Dreadlish> to wrzuć na wklej.to /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gaczm> ok
<gaczm> http://wklej.org/id/1023774/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<CookieM> Ashiren, a tego widziałeś http://gimbaza.org/img/upload/20121003140337.gif ?
<Ashiren> aww
<gaczm> no nic, biorąc pod uwagę ze pare innych rzeczy tez sie dziwnie zachowuje bedzie trzeba przeinstalowac
<Cyr4x> powiedzcie mi da się jakoś przestawić nowego nautilusa 3.8 żeby pokazywał ścieżkę dowiązaną, a nie właściwą?
<Cyr4x> powiedzmy mam katalog właściwy /sdb/Filmy i dowiązanie do niego ~/Filmy. Jak wejdę w dowiązanie, to na górnym pasku Nautilus pokazuje mimo wszystko /sdb/Filmy
<knypolek> hej
<Voldenet> no hej ^_^
<knypolek> o. nie sądziłem, że ktoś będzie.
<knypolek> chciałem zapytać, czy może ktoś eksperymentował z najnowszym ubuntu
<knypolek> i wie, jak w nautilusie przywrócić pasek stanu.
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> o/
<zielony25> Witam. Czy ktoś wie gdzie się podziało gnome classic w edycji ubuntu gnome 13.04?
<gjm> Nie ma.
<gjm> zielony25: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/fallback-mode-classic-session-to-be.html
<zielony25> O dzięki.
<zielony25> Całe szczęście 
<zielony25> Unity mi klatkuje od kiedy zrezygnowali z unity 2d
<zielony25> O dziwo kde chodzi mi bez zajekniecia nawet z efektami pulpitu
<scx> dobry wieczor
<scx> ,seen jacekowski 
<scx> `seen jacekowski 
<Przekliniak> scx: jacekowski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 6 hours, 54 minutes, and 13 seconds ago: <jacekowski> nie
<scx> .seen jacekowski 
<skwara96> cześć, chciałbym się zapytać, czy uruchamiając usb z gparted albo ubuntu na laptopie, w którym jest UEFI, nic się z nim nie stanie
<jacekn> z czym sie nic nie stanie? z UEFI? laptopem czy gparted?
<skwara96> z laptopem
<jacekn> nie powinno
<skwara96> bo kiedyś czytałem, że samsungi się po tym nie uruchamiały, ja mam hp
<skwara96> dokładnie hp pavilion sleekbook 15
<skwara96> dobra, idę próbować :D
<scx> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-28
<qermit> są jakieś sensowne lapki do 3000zł?
<BlessJah> qermit: vostro v3360?
<BlessJah> co rozumiesz przez sensowny?
<qermit> BlessJah: ma stację dokującą?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, ale mozliwe ze nie
<BlessJah> kiedy go ogarnialem, nie wiedzialem jeszcze jak wygodne sa stacje
<BlessJah> chyba tylko jakas pseudostacja usb3.0
<BlessJah> qermit: noep, nie ma stacji
<BlessJah> ale jakies ultrabooki widzialem ponizej 3k ostatnio
<jacekowski> qermit: to 3k za laptop + stacje czy razem?
<jacekowski> osobno*
<qermit> jacekowski: najlepiej razem :E
<Tyczek> Hej.
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah>  nowe unity wita mnie wywalonym dbusem i crashem crash reportera
<BlessJah> :D
<Dreadlish> biedne junity
<przemek> czasem tak bywa
<CookieM> to na raringu?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> przy czym ja unity popsułem jeszcze jak 12.04 miałem
<CookieM> ja ciągle na 12.04 jadę; wszystko chodzi jak złoto
<Quintasan> junity
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> nuff said
<Quintasan> :P
<tajwanuser> cze
<grek> Część, 
<grek> Mam taki roboczy serwer często przenoszpny
<grek> I taki pomysł może by dac go jako virtual box i mieć zawsze skonfigurowany
<grek> Ma to sens ?
<grek> Jakoś może da się odpalić bez xow żeby zasoby oszczedzic
<jacekowski> da sie
<jacekowski> VBoxManage
<jacekowski> ale nie uzywaj tego
<jacekowski> do wirtualizacji serwerow sie uzywa KVM albo vmware albo xen jak juz musisz
<jacekowski> ale najlepiej sobie zainstaluj jakies ladnie distro z KVM, np. proxmox
<grek> Wolał bym ubuntu najlepiej znam 
<grek> Za in stało wałem Debiana niby taki sam ale konfiguracje juz niekoniecdznie
<grek> Ale ok zabacze na tym kvm
<grek> A może są dostępne po prostu obrazy z np tym ubuntu na kvm, w sumie to niezależne sprzetowo
<Wizard> Cześć.
<grek> To nie musi mieć jakiś nadzwyczajnych wlasciwosci
<grek> Najlepsi ja by samoczynnie odpala o się bez xow ale była taka możliwość za logowania się i uruchomienia startx coby w tyle podzialalo
<grek> Na kvm bez problemów są te właściwości ?
<gjm> O, cześć Wizard.
<Wizard> O, cześć gjm
<Wizard> Co tam?
<gjm> Nuuuuuuuuuuuudy…
<Dreadlish> niestety
<Dreadlish> taki zdień
<Wizard> Pff..
<Wizard> Inteligentni ludzie się nie nudzą.
<Dreadlish> ja dopiero do domu wróciłem
<Wizard> Ja na pten przykład od 4h robię wszystko, żeby tylko nie sprzątać w łazience :D
<Dreadlish> więc na nudę raczej nie narzekam ;d
<gjm> Widocznie nie jestem inteligentny.
<gjm> meh
<Wizard> Kurr, pranie się skończyło.
<Wizard> Nienawidzę wieszać prania.
<Wizard> A jeszcze bardziej nienawidzę go zdejmować.
<gjm> Ja też, dlatego ja zawsze przynoszę kosz z praniem, a siostra wiesza :)
<Wizard> Oczywiście nie zdjąłem poprzedniego, więc żeby powiesić obecne, muszę tamto wpierw zdjąć.
<Wizard> I posortować skarpetki. Brr.
<Wizard> Dlaczego życie jest takie trudne?
<Wizard> Kurde, klasyk.
<Wizard> Sortuję, sortuję, dwie szare z różnym wzorkiem zostały bez pary.
<Wizard> Rozglądam się, nigdzie nie spadły. Patrzę na stopy.. No tak. Znowu.
<DaZ> nos skarpetki bez wzorkow
<DaZ> :c
<gandalf> Witam
<gandalf> Tak si zapytam bo pewnie sie za to zabiore o ile sie da
<gandalf> da sie zrobic deaktualizacje systemu do starszego wydania?
<gandalf> nie wiem czy dobrze to nazwalem
<jacekowski> ciezko
<mati75> downgrade się to nazywa
<jacekowski> i rzeczy sie psuja jak to robisz
<jacekowski> prosciej przeinstalowac na nowo
<gandalf> hmm nieciekawie wkurza mnie brak sterownikw dla radeon hd45xx a nie chce formata. nie robiem go od 2009r i jakos mi si on nie widzi
<mati75> otwarty czy zamknięty?
<gandalf> zamkniete - jesli chodzi o stery
<mati75> w żadnych ppa nie ma?
<gandalf> nic co by dzialalo. jakis czas temu probowalem caego xorga starszego wrzucic i kernela do tego wedlug tutka z google, ale efekty kiepskie byly - wszystko szalalo
<gandalf> cos czuje, ze liste rzeczy do skopiowania z / musze zrobic (np bazy sql) i zabrac sie za jakies starsze wydanko, moze 12.4
<gandalf> i tak sie dziwie, ze ten system jeszcze zyje. win u mnie max 3 miechy wytrzymywal
<gandalf> hehe wogole ktos wie czemu ja mam ustawiona metode wprowadzania znakow na tajsko-latynoska?
<gandalf> hehe
<gandalf> bo ja nie wiem
<gandalf> :P
<gandalf> łoł.. Od razu lepiej z polskimi krzaczkami :) 
<jacekowski> gandalf: na pewno sie da sterowniki jakies zainstalowac
<gandalf> Synaptic pisze, że mam 3820 pakietów zainstalowanych. To dożo czy mało
<gandalf> jacekowski, hehh tylko jak
<gandalf> na bank nie ma nic w domyślnych repozytoriach, bo już przećwiczyłem wszystko ze słówkiem AMD || ATI || Radeon
<gandalf> mam zainstalowane Galium? jak mnie pamięć nie myli czy coś w ten deseń. nie powiem, w urzytkowaniu na codzień nie jest źle, nawet wydaje mi się, że w paru kwestiach ( ie podłączanie dodatkowego monitora ) sprawdzają się nawet lepiej
<gandalf> pozatym mam coś czego się nie za bardzo chce pozbywać. jak os startuje, ekran jest wyłączony. dopiero na KDM się włącza :)
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> glxinfo | grep -i renderer
<Dreadlish> nie rób z nas jasnowidzów, bo nimi nie jesteśmy.
<gandalf> Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710
<Dreadlish> no to co się pytasz, czy masz gallium?
<Dreadlish> ;D
<gandalf> Nie byłem sam pewien czy dobrze pisze :)
<gandalf> l zjadłem jedno
<Dreadlish> glxinfo zazwyczaj dobrze bierze
<gandalf> ale widzę, że aktualizowałem i nawet nie zwróciłem uwagi - jak bawiłem się z próbą odzyskania zamkniętych sterów od ATI, Gallium miały wersje 0.3
<gandalf> cgyba jakąś gierke odpale i sprawdze, może cośik się poprawiło
<gandalf> Hehh - zapomniałem, że mam tylko pasjanse :P
<gandalf> Nexuiz mam :)
<ntat> Cześć. Można, jakoś selektywnie pakować zipem? Tzn. spakować wszystko oprócz konkretnych plików?
<ntat> Pytam się o tryb tekstowy:)
<Dreadlish> hm
<kklimonda> ntat: można, zajrzyj do mana
<Dreadlish> for i in `ls whatevs | grep -v cos`; zip a plik.zip $i; done
<Dreadlish> może tak?
<ntat> Dobra mam już:) Piszę skrypt - korespondencja seryjna do LibreOffice, bo akurat tej opcji nie ma w Draw
<ntat> Zostało mi jeszcze tylko do zrobienia pobór ciągu z pliku i przypisanie do zmiennej i eksport odg do pdf ale z tym drugim może być problem, bo nie widziałem nigdzie programu odg2pdf;]
<grek> czesc instalowal ktos ubuntu na nexus7 ? 
<grek> probuje go zrootowac  - chyba jest zrotowany bo kludka jest odblokowana, ale nie moge wejsc do tego fastboot mode 
<grek> wiecie moze czy to dobra instrukcja ? http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/434720/20130213/root-nexus7-official-android422-jdq39-jellybean-ota.htm
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c9ujdog> (at www.ibtimes.co.uk)
<jacekowski> bo on nie ma fastboot trybu
<jacekowski> jako tako
<jacekowski> grek: zrobiles unlock fastbootem spod konsoli?
<jacekowski> fastboot oem unlock?
<grek> tak to unlock zadzialalo 
<grek> i chcialem wgrac tego multiboot 
<grek> tylko mowia zeby uruchomic w trybie recovery - a to nie idzie
<grek> tzn pokazuje sie to menu - daje recovery mode-  pokazje sie przewrucony android z wykrzyknikiem - tak niby ma byc- 
<jacekowski> http://www.wugfresh.com/nrt/
<grek> napiskam power i vol up - u restartuje mi sie
<jacekowski> sciagnij sobie to
<jacekowski> w sensie ten program
<jacekowski> tam jest wszystko gotowe
<jacekowski> wlasnie, przywrocilo ci go do ustawien fabrycznych?
<grek> tak 
<jacekowski> no to sie odblokowal
<grek> podczas startu jest tez kludka odblokowana 
<grek> ale ok juz to sciagam
<grek> ale to jest do rootwania - a da sie wgrac ten multiboot ? 
<grek> bo moze sie zrotowal jednal 
<jacekowski> nie zrootowal sie
<jacekowski> odblokowal sie na razie
<grek> acha ok wolno idzie ale ciagnie sie
<grek> ta apka
<bastetmilo> O, hej moge trochę pospamować? :)
<bastetmilo> Taką impreze organizuje we Wrocławiu
<jacekowski> ognisko kwietniowe?
<bastetmilo> Nope.
<bastetmilo> Tutaj strona wydarzenia na FB https://www.facebook.com/events/587911591227096/
<bastetmilo> Tu na meetup.com http://www.meetup.com/WordPress/Wroclaw/
<jacekowski> a masz cos dla ludzi bez twarzoksiazki
<bastetmilo> http://www.meetup.com/WordPress/Wroclaw/
<kklimonda> WP 10 lat ma? nice
<jacekowski> a kod dalej jakby ktos z gimnazjum go programowal
<kklimonda> no
<anemus> bo szczeniak
<kklimonda> ale przynajmniej to dlatego, żeby zachować kompatybilność ;)
<grek> jacekowski - no ten program jest genialny 
<grek> zrestartowal pare razy i idzie dalej 
<grek> wszystko z automatu 
<grek> ok skończył - wiecie może jakim sposobem wgrac teraz ten multiboot 
<anemus> co syfi, że bumblebee się po reboocie nie włącza, a jak go z łapy uruchomić to nie widzi modułów nvidii?
<grek> w sumie spoko ten android ale to ze np. nie dziala karta pamieci bez roota, tak samo zewnetrzny modem 3d
<anemus> modem 3d?
<anemus> :p
<grek> 3g
<grek> ale jak ubuntu bedzie dzialac to mi starczy potrzeba mi tylko przegladarki google kalendarza i tomboya na andrida to co jest dla tombyo nie dziala
<anemus> ech irytuje mnie to bumblebee
<grek> a mi to dalej nie dziala- wgrałem TWRP_multirom_n7_20121202.iso na nexusa-  uruchomilem w recovery daje install wchodze do folderu i nie pokazuje tego pliku jak by byl niedozwolonego rodzaju 
<grek> tzn TWRP_multirom_n7_20121202.iso
<jacekowski> grek: po co ci multiboot?
<jacekowski> grek: to jest iso do zamontowania na komputerze
<grek> no zeby uruchomic ubuntu 
<grek> ale bez kasowania androida
<grek> http://donandroid.com/multirom-v2-multi-dual-boot-nexus-7-on-ubuntu-android-rom-527
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bp6vu44> (at donandroid.com)
<grek> tu jest ladnie opisane  wchodze na terminal w recovery mode - daje fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<grek> i dostaje fastoboot nof found
<grek> fastboot to chyba sie z poziomu kompa uruchamialo 
<grek> tylko jak teraz do tego dojsc
<grek> :)
<Dreadlish> czyżby kermit zrobił update do Przekliniaka?
<grek> slowem nie wiem jak wgrac to TWRP_multirom_n7_20121202.img
<grek> na ubuntu dali info ladnie mozna wgrac ubuntu kasujac androida
<beboj> jest jakies godne polecenia how to odnosnie dodawania drukarki sieciowej przez cli?
<Stirlitz> beboj, a koniecznie cli? przecież cupsa możesz wyklikac po webinterfejsie
<beboj> a dziekowac, mysle ze wygodniej tak bedzie
<beboj> a co z drukowaniem w nano? 
<Stirlitz> beboj, lpr chyba
<Guest92798> cześć!
<didek> Miał ktoś kiedyś problem z glassfish? 
<didek> Ja teraz siedzę nad takim logiem, mógłby ktoś zobaczyć?
<didek> http://paste.debian.net/958/
<Dreadlish> osgi coś tam dalej mu brakuje
<grek> ok i zadzialalo :) instgaluje sie ubuntu z wyborem systemu 
<jacekowski> podoba mi sie to ze w amazonie sobie moge cos zamowic w niedziele o 15 i miec to jutro rano przed 13
<anemus> cóż tak powinno być ale jakieś oszołomy wymyśliły weekend
<gandalf> kto wie jak to pobrać http://git.kolab.org/roundcubemail-plugins-kolab/tree/plugins/owncloud
<gandalf> wiem głupie, ale ja powiedzmy jestem głupszy niż przedszkolak jeśli chodzi o rzeczy, których się kliknąć nie da
<gandalf> git clone http://git.kolab.org/roundcubemail-plugins-kolab
<gandalf> hehe to jednak nie bylo takie skomplikowane
<gandalf> :)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-21
<TheNumb> 4rd
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah_> o/
<BlessJah> strona one.ubuntu.com nadal zacheca do rejestracji?
<BlessJah> o.O
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> tak
<BlessJah> juz sie balem ze internety mi sie popsuly
<gustavo_> Cześć, miałem przypisane konto root do użytkownika gustavo, ale w jakiś sposób to usunąłem i teraz nie mogę się zalogować na roota ani do systemu, ani z konsoli użytkownika gustavo. Da się to naprawić?
<gustavo_> "uzytkownik nie występuje w pliku sudoers. Ten incydent zostanie zgłoszony."
<TheNumb> gustavo_: w ubuntu root nie ma ustawionego hasła.
<TheNumb> gustavo_: albo usunąłeś użytkownika i utworzyłeś na nowo albo usunąłeś go z grupy wheel.
<gustavo_> Czyli jeśli przejdę do trybu konsoli ctrl-alt-F2 i w login wpiszę: "root", a w hasło: "" (enter), to powinno przejść?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> (:
<TheNumb> Uruchom ubuntu w trybie recovery i dodaj użytkownika do grupy wheel.
<TheNumb> gpasswd -a nazwauzytkownika wheel
<TheNumb> A, nie
<TheNumb> W ubuntu ta grupa nazywa się sudo.
<TheNumb> no to gpasswd -a user sudo
<gustavo_> a nie "root"?
<TheNumb> nie
<gustavo_> ok
<TheNumb> Ty chcesz mieć dostęp do komendy sudo.
<gustavo_> Tak
<TheNumb> No to zrób tak i napisz czy podziałało.
<gustavo_> ok, lecę
<gustavo_> A więc...
<gustavo_> po zalogowaniu jako root w system recovery wpisałem: gpasswd -a gustavo sudo, co zwróciło: "cannot lock /etc/group; try again later". Następnie spróbowałem ręcznie edytować /etc/group ale miał prawa tylko do odczytu (-rw-r--r-- 1 root root)
<gustavo_> wczoraj przerabiałem pewien tutorial dot. list dostępu oraz uprawnień specjalnych suid, edytowałem różne pliki w w katalogu /etc/, ale jako, że nie byłem do końca świadom tego co robię, pewnie coś sknociłem
<gustavo_> Nie do końca rozumiem filozofię użytkownika root - czy to jest tak, że w systemie są osobne konta dla użytkownika oraz osobne dla root'a, czy - konto root jest przypisane dla użytkownika?
<mati75> nie jest
<mati75> w ubuntu jest sudo, które nadaje użytkownikowi uprawnienia roota
<mati75> konto root jest wyłączone
<mati75> należy je włączyć np. za pomocą chroot
<gustavo_> Aha.
<gustavo_> Czyli normalnie (poza Ubuntu) można się zalogować jako root?
<gustavo_> Tzn. w innych dystrybucjach?
<mati75> tak
<Quintasan> gustavo_: Większość dystrybucji i tak poleca używanie sudo
<gustavo_> Załóżmy, że chciałbym przejrzeć /etc/group posortowany z możliwością edycji. Jest na to jakiś sposób? (np. w vimie?)
<gustavo_> posortowany alfabetycznie, aby łatwiej było znaleźć daną grupę, do której chcę kogoś przypisać...
<Quintasan> gustavo_: Cóż po prostu weź go wyedytuj w vimie
<Quintasan> Na prawdę masz tyle grup że musisz ten plik sortować?
<gustavo_> Mam problemy z koncentracją, wolę mieć wszystko posortowane. Właściwie jest komenda gpasswd -a, więc w tym przypadku nie muszę się martwić, a w innych mogę użyć opcji wyszukiwania w vimie.
<gustavo_> TheNumb: A jakby tak dopisać mojego użytkownika do pliku sudoers?
<Quintasan> gustavo_: W zasadzie to co Ty chcesz zrobić?
<gustavo_> Chcę odzyskać możliwość korzystania z komendy sudo z poziomu mojego użytkownika.
<Quintasan> gustavo_: Wejdź w tryb recovery
<Quintasan> # usermod -a -G sudo <nazwa usera>
<Quintasan> Jak się sra że filesystem read-only czy inna czarna magia
<gustavo_> tak...?
<Quintasan> # mount -o remount,rw /
<Quintasan> I potem powtórz ten usermod
<Quintasan> Na wszelki wypadek sprawdź czy w sudoers masz taką linijkę %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Quintasan> cat /etc/sudoers jak coś
<gustavo_> ok, lecę
<Quintasan> gustavo_: A działa to?
<gustavo_> Quintasan: Zadziałało po "mount...", w /etc/sudoers jest również wpis "%sudo ALL...". Dzięki.
<Quintasan> gustavo_: PROTIP: Tryb recovery montuje rootfs (/) jako read-only
<Quintasan> Więc możesz próbować zmieniać config ale on to oleje i nie pozwoli Ci zapisać
<Tracerneo> mati75: wut… Nie jest przypadkiem tak, że konto root nie ma hasła i z tego powodu nie da się zalogować? Nie wiem jak ty chrootem chcesz aktywować roota. passwd powinno wystarczyć.
<gjm> Tracerneo: Ale nie jak ma / read only.
<Tracerneo> gjm: odnosiłem się raczej do "konto root jest wyłączone; należy je włączyć np. za pomocą chroot"
<Tracerneo> Ale widzę, że to jakiś głębszy problem był.
<TheNumb> Tracerneo: mieszał i namieszał.
<TheNumb> Tak się kończy jak lajkonik grzebie w systemie.
<pskosinski> s/systemie/ubuntu/ :<
<phobos> cze
<phobos> da sie jakos zainstalowac ubuntu z mac osa na macbooku 2.1? nie dziala bootowanie z plyt i usb ;/
<Voldenet> z usb
<Voldenet> nie działa?
<phobos> nie :(
<Voldenet> https://scottlinux.com/2011/06/14/how-to-dual-boot-os-x-and-linux/
<phobos> ten macbook jest zjebany. niby bootuje, ale nie dziala klawiatura pozniej
<Voldenet> instalują coś takiego jak rEFIt
<phobos> mam reflt
<phobos> da sie jakos to zrobic z poziomu mac os?
<phobos> albo nagrac live iso na partycje?
<Voldenet> to nie takie proste
<Voldenet> grub2 potrafi bootować iso
<Voldenet> ale instalując grub2 pewnie możesz zepsuć maca, nie wiem, nie mam maca
<Voldenet> http://randomtutor.blogspot.com/2014/01/installing-ubuntu-on-retina-macbook-pro_19.html
<Voldenet> wszyscy wypisują, że bootowanie z usb działa
<Voldenet> pewnie kwestia bootloadera
<phobos> ale ja mam macbook zwykly 2.1
<phobos> i wlasnie nie dziala ;/
<jacekowski> phobos: musisz pewnie z EFI miec
<jacekowski> phobos: albo cos takiego
<jacekowski> ale chyba bootcampa bedziesz musial uzyc
<TheNumb> phobos: z płyty jedź.
<TheNumb> 2,1 ma 32 bitowe efi które jest... :D
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-22
<prs> \o
<prs> http://wklej.org/hash/e996785cbc0/ « spotkał się ktoś kiedyś z takim czymś?
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> prs: No masz napisane co masz zrobić
<prs> nope.
<prs>     #SendEnv LANG LC_*
<prs> to trzeba było zrobić w configu ssh.
<LukaszST> czesc
<TheNumb> zesc
<drathir> teraz widac?
<TheNumb> co widać?
<gjm> co widać?
<TheNumb> Quintasan: wiesz może jak w tym kde wyłączyć oszczędzanie energii przy aplikacjach pełnoekranowych? ;/
<trelele> Jest tu ktoś, kto chciałby mi powiedzieć co zrobić jeśli wyświetla mi się cały czas jakis błąd i nawet nie mogę repozytorium otworzyć?
<TheNumb> trelele: a wiesz jaki to błąd?
<TheNumb> Bo ja go nie widzę u siebie na ekranie.
<gjm> Błąd: brak błędu
<TheNumb> gjm: ;DDDDD
<trelele> czy <class'systemError> coś Ci mówi?
<trelele> [bo mi nic]
<TheNumb> a mi tak
<TheNumb> Prawdopodobnie masz zepsute sources.list
<trelele> tak, dalej jest coś o sources.list
<TheNumb> Wklej /etc/apt/sources.list na wklej.org
<trelele> W sensie że mam to w terminalu wpisać? [przepraszam, jestem babą]
<gjm> babą, hm…
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<gjm> trelele: w terminalu wpisz: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us"
<gjm> bez ""
<gjm> i wklej tu link jaki Ci wypluje
<gjm> (chyba w ubuntu jest curl, nie?)
<mati75> gjm: z " też mu się wykona
<mati75> zsh pluje
<mati75> w bashu powinno pójść
<gjm> wiesz, nie używam basha już tyle czasu, że…
<kretu> gjm: teraz tylko powershell? :>
<gjm> no dobra, ale jest curl ootb?
<gjm> ~ » echo $0
<gjm> zsh
<mati75> chyba nie ma
<gjm> no to dupa
<TheNumb> nie ma ;-)
<mati75> to je ubuntu tego nie ogarniesz
<TheNumb> Za to jest wget.
<TheNumb> :P
<gjm> to gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, zaznaczyć, skopiować i wrzucić na wklej.org
<mati75> TheNumb: wgetem uploaduje nie zrobisz
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Moment, jak oszczędzanie energii?
<gjm> TheNumb: tak, wget się zajebiście przyda
<TheNumb> Quintasan: wyłącza mi, kurka ekran.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: jak jutuby oglądam.
<TheNumb> A nie chce mi się mychą ruszać.
<Quintasan> No tak, nie ruszasz ekranem
<Quintasan> pfu
<trelele> Albo coś źle zrobiłam albo nie ma takiego katalogu/pliku
<Quintasan> myszką
<gjm> trelele: z tym sprunge Ci nie zadziała
<gjm> trelele: 15:35 @         gjm │ to gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, zaznaczyć, skopiować i wrzucić na  wklej.org
<trelele> brak uprawnień do otwarcia tego pliku
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Szczerze powiedziawszy nie wiem czy jest taka opcja
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Proponuje zgłosić na bugs.kde.org
<Quintasan> wtedy zbumpuje bo w sumie przydała by się taka opcja
<gjm> trelele: to przed gedit daj sudo
<gjm> i musisz wpisać hasło
<gjm> tylko się nie zdziw jak go nie będzie widać przy wpisywaniu
<TheNumb> :DD
<trelele> http://wklej.org/id/1339696/
<TheNumb> ha
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> trelele: to wszystkie linie?
<trelele> tak
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> No to za mało :p
<gjm> no trochę tak
<trelele> http://wklej.org/id/1339699/
<trelele> chyba wrócę do kuchni
<TheNumb> trelele: tym się nie przejmuje.
<TheNumb> *przejmuj
<TheNumb> To akurat normalne ;p
<gjm> daj jej ktoś dobry plik
<gjm> ja nie mam ubu
<TheNumb> http://wklej.org/id/1339704/
<TheNumb> Zobaczcie czy ok bo podmieniałem trusty na saucy ;p
<mati75> trelele: dpkg -l | grep ibus pokaż
<gjm> na razie to olej
<TheNumb> mati75: gedit się pluje bo ruszany z sudo.
<TheNumb> ;]
<mati75> TheNumb: ibus jest zbędny dla przeciętnego usera
<TheNumb> przecież właścicielem jest 'kotek' :D
<trelele> mrrr
<TheNumb> mati75: ale jest zainstalowany w ubuntu by default. Deal with it.
<mati75> TheNumb: wiem
<mati75> trzeba ruszyć 4 litery i zrobić remix
<TheNumb> Poza tym to i tak warning.
<gjm> trelele: wget http://wklej.org/id/1339704/txt/
<gjm> i sudo mv index.html /etc/apt/sources.list
<gjm> i sudo apt-get update
<trelele> http://wklej.org/id/1339712/
<TheNumb> trelele: źle się wkleiło i linie są pozawijane.
<gjm> o fuj, faktycznie
<gjm> otwórz geditem, wywal wszystko i wklej z tej wklejki
<gjm> i znowu update
<trelele> Nie żebym nie rozumiała, ale nie rozumiem.
<gjm> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheNumb> trelele: jeszcze raz otwórz ten plik i zaznacz wszystko (ctrl+a) i klepnij delete
<gjm> zaznacz i usuń wszystko
<gjm> otwórz http://wklej.org/id/1339704/txt/
<gjm> zaznacz i skopiuj wszystko
<gjm> wklej w gedicie
<gjm> zapisz i zamknij
<gjm> zrób update
<gjm> (chyba bym ocipiał, jakbym sam miał tak robić)
<TheNumb> sudo wget http://wklej.org/id/1339704/txt/ -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<gjm> *.ods otworzę w Librecośtam?
<TheNumb> styknie :D
<gjm> bo klient coś przysłał
<gjm> i nie wiem co
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> to jest arkusz kalkulacyjny
<trelele> Nie ma błędu, dziękuje ^^
<gjm> uff…
<gjm> kot na mnie nakrzycał, bo kazałem mu z siebie zejść
<Ashiren> dlaczego kazales mu zejsc :<
<gjm> bo chciałbym w końcu coś zjeść
<denysonique_> Jak dowiedzieć się jakie komendy  `dpkg --configure -a` wykonuję?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-23
<jacekowski> 1st
<Lakii> :)
<drakhu> Mam takie pytanko. Jakimś cudem zmienił mi się sposób wyświetlania notyfikacji. Jak mogę przywrócic notification-osd?
<drakhu> notify*
<drakhu> [solved]
<prs> drakhu: zdefiniuj sposób wyswietlanai notyfikacji.
<prs> bo te domyślne są na tyle słabe że chętnie bym je podmienił. ;)
<drakhu> daemon mi się zmienił na dunst
<drakhu> Jak się bawiłem i3
<xQatl> []\.,'[][]\
<Ploy> ma ktos bitcoiny lub slyszal ktos o tym?
<jacken> czy ktos nie slyszal o bitcoinach?
<Ashiren> przeciez tego narkomani uzywaja
<Ashiren> !
<Ploy> czemu narkomani?
<Ashiren> bo sie za to kupuje narkotyki ~
<mati75> i terrorysci
<mati75> bo broń kupują
<mati75> ogólnie szemrane towarzystwo
<Ploy> powaznie?
<mati75> tak
<TheNumb> ćpuny co fszczykujo se maryhuanine
<WingedHussar> bitcoin od drugiego właściciela! Mały przebieg, garażowany, tylko w niedzielę do kościoła był jeżdżony, Niemiec płakał jak sprzedawał!
<WingedHussar> a nie, sorki, to był passat
<nvll> bitcoin to czarna strefa
<nvll> powinno juz dawno to zakazac i zdeligalizowac
<nvll> chuje spekulujo a gieldach a ludzie na chleb ni majo
<jacekowski> co do sprzedawania aut, to nie tak do konca ze auto zajechane i ma milion kilometrow jak niemiec sprzedaje
<jacekowski> to moglo byc cos na zasadzie ze ludzie dostaja zamiast auta firmowego do prywatnego uzytku
<jacekowski> to dostaja pieniadze co miesiac zeby sobie kupili
<jacekowski> tylko ze na to przewaznie sa ograniczenia ze auto ma byc gora 4 letnie
<jacekowski> wiec po 4 latach przestaje dostawac pieniadze na to, to sprzedaje i kupuje nowe
<jacekowski> auto prawie prywatne, firmowo nie jezdzone duzo wiec takie 10-20k km/rok to realna wartosc
<jacekowski> firmy zreszta tez sprzedaja auta po gwarancji, a nie wszyscy tym jezdza ile wlezie
<WingedHussar> Pewnie! Zależy jak się trafi. Jeden był faktycznie tylko do kościoła, drugi ma cofnięty licznik. Ja kupiłem z odłączonym :D Ale warto było, długo jeździł
<jacekowski> ojciec ma wlasnie auto ze mu firma placi, dostaje £400/miesiac na samochod
<jacekowski> a do pracy ma niecale 2 mile
<jacekowski> wiec poza tym ze DPF bedzie zajechany to nic temu nie bedzie
<jacekowski> za to ja jezdzilem duzo, 60k mil/rok i kupilem samochod za £800 i mialem placone £0.39 za mile
<jacekowski> i samochod w nieco ponad rok zajechalem,
<jacekowski> ale wiekszosc przejezdzilem na oleju rzepakowo slonecznikowo silnikowym
<jacekowski> nawet troche na oleju hydraulicznym jezdzilem
<neo_> siemka! na 13.10 mam awarje update repository, zastosowalem sie do tego http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/repozytoria-dla-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander/
<neo_> ale nadal bez zmian :/
<marmel> hi
<jacekowski> ho
<marmel> moze ktos mi podpowiedziec, po upgradzie xubuntu do 14.04 na leciwym netbooku asusa (eee-pc) system nie startuje na kernelu 3.13.0-24, a na starym kernelu 3.11.0-19 startuje. Podczas startu wyrzuca na ekran wiele linii tekstu typu "unable to handle kernel paging request" i dalsze szczegoly cut here itd., jak wystartowalem system w "safe mode" to doszedl do linii polecen, ale jak wystartowalem w safe mode w trybie "continue" to juz leci b
<marmel> lad. No i teraz pytanie - pomimo tego, ze na ekranie wypluwa ten blad, to nie widze go nigdzie w /var/..., w sieci pisalo ze powinien byc w /var/kernel.log lub /var/syslog, patrzylem tez w tych starszych plikach i nic - gdzie to moze siedziec lub moze ktos ma pomysl co to moze byc po tym ogolnym opisie
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> marmel: logi są w /var/log/kern.log i /var/log/messages
<Quintasan> >utopic unicorn
<Quintasan> MOJE POLE
<Quintasan> xD
<gjm> xD
<gustavo_> Cześć, chciałbym zaktualizować moje Ubuntu z 12 LTS do najnowszej 14, na mojej drodze stoi zapełniony folder /boot/ - jak uwolnić w nim trochę miejsca?
<gjm> wywal zgniłe jaja
<mati75> usunąć stare jądra
<gustavo_> zostawić tylko to najnowsze (z najwiekszym numerem)?
<Quintasan> gustavo_: I najnowsze-1
<Quintasan> Tak na wszelki wypadek
<Quintasan> Jak wstanie bez problemów na nowym to wywal
<marmel> z tym brakiem miejsca na boot to tez jest ciekawostka - powinni jakos to zautomatyzowac, bo niby te pakiety wyskakuja na apt-get autoremove, ale sam zrobic tego nie potrafi, dziwactwo
<marmel> Quintasan, no wlasnie w kern.log nie widze, a messages nie mam i klops
<Quintasan> marmel: PROTIP: kernel sam się nie wyrzuci bo nikt nie ma nawet ochoty myśleć jak to testować
<Quintasan> W sensie czy wszystko działa
<Quintasan> marmel: /var/log/dmesg może
<Quintasan> marmel: może też /var/log/syslog
<gustavo_> a gdybym tak chciał usunąć wszystkie pliki, które mają w nazwie: "*3.2.0-31*" - to jak to powiązać z komendą: rm?
<marmel> Quintasan, sam sie nie wyrzuci - ok, ale w dystrybucji dla ludu i tak podejmuje sie decyzje ze w nowej wersji starych wersji kernela nie ma, czyli sie jednak wyrzuca za kogos po czesci
<Quintasan> marmel: Trudno mi się do tego ustosunkować, nie robię w Ubuntu Kernel Team, jak zapytasz się tych ludzi to pewnie dokładnie Ci wyjaśnią czemu to działa w ten sposób a nie inny
<marmel> Quintasan, a co do logow nie ma tam tego, grepuje po "cut here" ktory widzialem na ekranie, mogl tego nie zapisac do logu?
<marmel> Quintasan, ok, to takie ogolne dywagowanie
<Quintasan> marmel: Aczkolwiek weź pod uwagę, że nie ma możliwości wytestowania wszelakiej możliwej konfiguracji sprzętowej a nowe kernele przecież nie wyrzucają obsługi sprzętu chyba że są BARDZO dobre ku temu powody
<Quintasan> marmel: Jeżeli błąd występuje przed zamontowaniem partycji na której jest /var to pewnie nie.
<marmel> Quintasan, aaa i to jest możliwe
<marmel> Quintasan, czyli by mi sie przydal ten QR kod ktory kiedys w okolicach 1 kwietnia opisywano ;-)
<Quintasan> Pewno tak.
<Quintasan> :P
<mati75> Quintasan: pytałem o te numerki jąder, nikt mi noe potrafił wytłumaczyć dlaczego tak robią
<Quintasan> mati75: Gdize pytałeś?
<Quintasan> gustavo_: na pewno nie tak
<gjm> żeby być cool
<gjm> wiadomix
<mati75> Quintasan: #ubuntu-devel
<Quintasan> mati75: #ubuntu-kernel
<Quintasan> gustavo_: dpkg -l | grep ii |grep linux-image
<Quintasan> a potem sudo apt-get purge <nazwy paczek>
<gustavo_> Quintasan: czyli nie mam ręcznie usuwać tych jąder z /boot/?
<marmel> gustavo_, zobacz czy nie lapie sie na apt-get autoremove
<Quintasan> gustavo_: Na bogów nie rób tego nigdy tak, kernel w Ubuntu jest z paczki i paczkami zarządzaj tak długo jak to możliwe
<mati75> gustavo_: wklej na pastebin.com wynik tego: dpkg -l | grep linux
<gustavo_> marmel: złapał się, właśnie zwalnia mi 50MB
<mati75> gustavo_: to ci powiem co usunąć
<marmel> gustavo_, czyli w prostocie sila ;)
<Quintasan> Jak autoremove łapie to chociaż tyle
<Quintasan> gustavo_: ale zastanawiam się, do-release-upgrade nie propnował Ci wywalenia starych kerneli?
<marmel> Quintasan, on chyba tylko usuwa pakiety na koniec
<Quintasan> marmel: Co pewnie zawiera stare kernele
<gustavo_> Quintasan: nie próbowałem jeszcze aktualizować, po uruchomieniu systemu dostaję informację, że /boot/ ma tylko 5MB wolnego
<mati75> gustavo_: jaki rozmiar ma /boot ?
<gustavo_> 92MB, aktualnie użyte 68MB
<mati75> mało trochę
<mati75> dpkg -l | grep linux
<mati75> usuwaj wszystkie image
<mati75> oprócz najnowszego
<marmel> mati75, ja tez mialem taki problem, bo to domyslne ustawienia dla szyfrowanych dyskow - jak kiedys bylo nieszyfrowane to siedzialo na glownej partycji i nikt nie myslal o jej rozmiarze, a teraz sie wydziela i starcza tylko na kilka kerneli i moze wyjsc taka skucha wlasnie
<gustavo_> http://pastebin.com/XyewRmjc
<mati75> sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.2.0-49 linux-headers-3.2.0-49-generic-pae linux-headers-3.2.0-58 linux-headers-3.2.0-58-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-49-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-58-generic-pae
<gustavo_> mati75: zwolni mi to 500MB na dysku
<gjm> #bogactwo
<mati75> z /boot i /
<gustavo_> na /boot/ jest teraz 56MB wolnego, jestem w takim razie gotowy do aktualizacji Ubuntu
<gustavo_> czy polecenie: "sudo update-manager -d && shutdown -h now" pozwoli mi pójść spać w nadzieji, że komputer wyłączy się po (pomyślnej) aktualizacji systemu?
<mati75> w ubuntu nic nie wiadomo
<gjm> no
<marmel> gustavo_, to chyba slaby pomysl ;-)
<TheNumb> mati75: nie przesadzaj. W żadnej dystrubucji nie ma pewności, że wstanie.
<mati75> TheNumb: w ubuntu to bardziej niż pewne
<TheNumb> pyrkolisz
<jacekowski> w windowsie jest pewnosc
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-24
<Quintasan> \o
<gjm> o/
<gjm> kim, kurde, jest Piotr Miedzik?
<gjm> a, wiem już
<gjm> czemu ja mam jakieś dziwne rzeczy na google drive
<gjm> gdzie ten qermit?
<mati75> się opierdala
<PawelK> witam
<PawelK> Czy da sie skonfigurowac by ubuntu przesylalo informacje mailem z unattended-upgrades ze sa security aktualizacje do zainstalowania, ale ma nic sam nie instalowac
<shpaq> wszystko się da
<Ashiren> ~
<Quintasan> PawelK: Najprościej to jest zobaczyć kod wyjścia aplikacji jak jest upgrade, a potem oneliner w stylu if(kod_wyjścia == kod_wyjscia_gdy_jest_upgrade) wyslij_mail() else nie_rob_nic() w crontabie
<ZirruszPalliusz> czołem
<TheNumb> czołgiem
<ZirruszPalliusz> jest jakas wygodna opcja zebym mogl recznie zmieniac czestotliwosc procka z kernelami ext73?
<ZirruszPalliusz> bo cpufreq indicator mi sie crashuje
<TheNumb> ZirruszPalliusz: pytaj się ext73 co namodził w jajku.
<ZirruszPalliusz> oka
<TheNumb> A ręcznie możesz też zmieniać używając cpufreq
<TheNumb> Dokładnie to cpufreq-set
<TheNumb> Z emulatora terminala ;-)
<ZirruszPalliusz> w sumie niegłupi pomysł
<TheNumb> Pakiet cpufrequtils
<ZirruszPalliusz> od 4 lat z apletu korzystam, że sie wygodny zrobiłem
<TheNumb> ZirruszPalliusz: ja bym raczej nie korzystał z kerneli ext73
<ZirruszPalliusz> spoko, na pare dni przed przesiadką na 14.04 się bawie
<ZirruszPalliusz> już się pobawiłem :>
<TheNumb> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1146
<TheNumb> Kto mi zamówi? :(
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-25
 * kretu ziewa
<xeervo> Witam, mam pewien problem z GeForce 4 MX440SE (płyta: asrock k7s41gx). Problemy jakie występują to brak np. ikonek folderów itp. - testowane na lubuntu i manjaro (różne środowiska). Ktoś ma pomysł jak to rozwiązać?
<mati75> zainstalować sterowniki
<ftpd> Żeby były ikonki?
<mati75> na nowszych systemach nie będą działać
<mati75> ftpd: jak to unity to może nie być
<ftpd> Grubo.
<mati75> lubuntu poprawnie działa u mnie na tej karcie
<xeervo> Dokładnie od paru tygodniu chodzę z zamiarem zainstalowania jakiegoś lekkiego, user-friendly Linuksa w związku z końcem wsparcia dla XP. Komputer jest już dość stary, służy do prac biurowych + przeglądania Internetu, nie jest używany przeze mnie.
<xeervo> Testowałem dotychczas Lubuntu 13.10, Lubuntu 14.04 (beta2, final), Manjaro (XFCE, LXDE itd.) - na wszystkich na przykład po przejściu do jakiegoś folderu/katalogu brakuje ikonek.
<xaxes`> xeervo: zobacz jeszcze xubuntu
<xeervo> Z tego co wiem oficjalne sterowniki przestały działać gdzieś od ubuntu 12.x, przynajmniej w standardowej konfiguracji
<xeervo> Jest jeszcze zintegorowana karta graficzna
<xeervo> tylko dobrze byłoby mieć XPka obok na wszelki wypadek, a pod Windowsem zintegorowana nie ma rozdzielczości natywnej monitora
<xeervo> kiedyś działała na Linuksie całkiem całkiem, zresztą GF też
<mati75> xeervo: zainstaluj debian stable z lxde
<xeervo> zintegorowana to Mirage Graphics
<xeervo> xeervo: nowe (14.04) xubuntu już się ściąga, choć ogólnie xfce jest cięższe niż lxde
<xeervo> xaxes: *nowe (14.04) xubuntu już się ściąga, choć ogólnie xfce jest cięższe niż lxde
<xeervo> mati75: może to nie taki zły pomysł, ale obawiam się, że nie za dużo to pomoże
<mati75> xeervo: są sterowniki na pewno działające
<mati75> do grafiki
<xeervo> To nie są moje zrzuty, ale wygląda to mniej-więcej tak: https://picasaweb.google.com/100214300700652589130/NV17Problems?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCJDmn8ulnv_sxwE&feat=directlink#5933961611639221794
<mati75> gtk nie przetwarza
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-26
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :D http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aozqv63_460s.jpg
<mati75> logika według ubuntu
<mati75> usuwamy pakiety podczas instalacji, odmotujemy partycje
<mati75> żeby ją jeszcze raz zamontować i usunąć śmieci po instalacji
<magnifico_> Cześć, kiedy w Ubuntu przeciągam jakieś okno kursor często nie nadąża i nie wygląda to płynnie, czy to jest normalne?
<magnifico_> Korzystam z Unity i Ubuntu 14, ale w 12 LTS miałem podobny problem
<kklimonda> mhm, "normalne"
<Ashiren> aww http://i.imgur.com/2KE63mz.jpg
<Dreadlish> koty
<CookieM> a czegoś się spodziewał?
<gjm> na pewno nie ciebie
<Voldenet> Ashiren: ładny kot, aprobuję
<Voldenet> i ten na dole też dość niezły
<gjm> ying i yang
<Voldenet> ni hao
<Voldenet> też umiem po chińsku
<gjm> mao brako wao
<nvll> na gasu ka
<Voldenet> o ja, wszyscy nagle po chińsku
<Voldenet> aż tak dobrze to ja nie
<Ashiren> omelette du fromage?
<nvll> 1sr
<nvll> *1st
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-27
<BlessJah> jacekowski: coś się stało z dns?
<Dreadlish> umar
<jacekowski> nic
<jacekowski> 27-Apr-2014 10:30:02.095 queries: info: client 5.39.111.22#8571 (jacekowski.org): query: jacekowski.org IN A -EDC (178.33.236.141)
<jacekowski> siedzi i odpowiada
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a jakie objawy masz
<jacekowski> bo patrze na panel godaddy a domeny nie ma
<jacekowski> hmm, jest, ale sie przyczepili chyba do danych z whoisu
<Belzebub>  
<Belzebub>  Connection attempts using mod_proxy:
<Belzebub>     117.18.72.34 -> www.fbi.gov:80: 2 Time(s)
<Belzebub> eh, tyle przegrać
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak z samego serwera pinguje to jest, nie ma u mnie lokalnie
<BlessJah> ** server can't find jacekowski.org: SERVFAIL
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bawie sie z innymi dns i wyglada na to ze to problem z moim domyslnym
<Void> Witam
<TheNumb> itam
<Void> takie pytanie mam do ubunt'owych ekspertów
<Void> o zamiennik PSPada
<TheNumb> A co to PSPad?
<TheNumb> Jakiś edytor?
<Void> albo jakiś dobry edytor HTML
<TheNumb> Zobacz Bluefish
<Void> właśnie widziałem
<Void> strasznie to nieczytelne
<TheNumb> A jak chcesz pisać htmle to gedit powinien wystarczyć.
<TheNumb> Albo Sublime Text czy coś.
<Void> mi chodzi o to, żeby mi ładnie podkreślało wszystko
<Void> kolorowało, świeciło, wybuchało itd
<TheNumb> no to pierwszy lepszy edytor tekstu ma kolorowanie składni.
<TheNumb> Zazwyczaj możesz je sobie jeszcze zmienić.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> https://help.gnome.org/users/gedit/stable/gedit-syntax-highlighting.html.en
<Void> to mój gedit nie chce ze mną współpracować
<TheNumb> Void: sporo jest takiego oprogramowania.
<TheNumb> Void: Sublime Text próbowałeś?
<TheNumb> Komodo Edit...
<TheNumb> Geany i inne ;-)
<Void> sprawdzałem
<Void> żaden nie był tak czytelny jak PSPad
<Void> dobra, dzięki za ten link
<Void> będę się musiał tym zadowolić
<TheNumb> Void: od biedy możesz zainstalować PSPad pod wine.
<TheNumb> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3105
<Void> nie po to uciekłem od okien żeby się teraz wine'm bawić
<TheNumb> No to nie marudź skoro "producent" nie przewidział wersji pod inne systemy ;-)
<TheNumb> Sublime Text jest bardzo fajny, polecam :P
<TheNumb> A jak Ci się znudzi to weź się za vima/emacsa :D
<Void> no ten Sublime wygląda dobrze
<Void> dzięki za info
<pskosinski> Też używałem PSPada w Win, teraz głównie gvim :p
<pskosinski> Ale żeby PSPadowi dorównać to sporo czasu trzeba by spędzić konfigurując…
<ChaosEngine> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSxX8a_TC7I - LOL
<TheNumb> Tak, Bryan jest niezły ;p
<Wizard> Macie już 14.04?
<TheNumb> Mają.
<Wizard> Siemka, TheNumb.
<TheNumb> Cześć, Wziuuzard
<Wizard> Chyba czas na powrót syna marnotrawnego ;]
<Wizard> :>
<TheNumb> <:
<Wizard> bastetmilo jeszcze żyje?
<TheNumb> Chyba tak.
<TheNumb> Czasem się odzywa.
<Dreadlish> ale nie tu
<TheNumb> Wizard: wiesz jak będzie się nazywało 14.10? :D
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Jak?
<Wizard> Ostatnio nie śledziłem Ubuntu.
<Dreadlish> pewnie nie będzie.
<Wizard> Ubunty Ubuntu? :P
<Quintasan> nie
<Quintasan> Utopic Unicorn
<Wizard> LOL
<TheNumb> *-~Utopic Unicorn~-*
<Wizard> :P~
<TheNumb> no.
<Wizard> Ale to z tymi gwiazdkami?
<TheNumb> Pewnie pierwsza wersja z ichnim menedżerem plików i innymi zabawkami.
<TheNumb> Bez gwiazdeczek
<TheNumb> Bo będzie jak w fedorze :D
<TheNumb> Że nie można było wysłąć bugreporta bo nie umiało sparsować ' w Schrödinger's Cat
<TheNumb> :D
<Wizard> W fedorze jest dużo boczku.
<Wizard> No po prostu ta wersja była jednocześnie wydana i niewydana, bugzilla się gubiła.
<Wizard> Ale się czepiasz ;)
<TheNumb> :D
<enedil> Hej
<TheNumb> Nie ma to jak ircować z thunderbirda :D
<enedil> :)
<enedil> Chcecie stack overflow po polsku?
<enedil> http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/56923/stack-overflow-in-polish?referrer=tbIlzWL6SqIajot1k7nJjg2
<TheNumb> Nie wiem po co mi stack overflow.
<TheNumb> :|
<mati75> "StackOverflow po Polsku dla tych którzy nie znają jeszcze dobrze angielskiego" to się ku*wa uczyć
<mati75> praca w IT bez znajomości angielskiego
<mati75> to pizda a nie "informatyk"
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Najlepiej jest i tak jak się okazuje, że polskie tłumaczenia wprowadzają więcej zamieszania niż porządku.
<TheNumb> ;/
<mati75> tru
<enedil> Ja znam angielski
<enedil> ale nie każdy zna
<TheNumb> no to przychodzi tutaj :D
<enedil> w czasie nauki anglika, można się uczyć programować
<TheNumb> Raz na jakiś czas pojawia się amerikanka która trochę piszacz po polszku i się pita czo ma robicz.
<TheNumb> :D
<enedil> Ale nawet jeżeli nie potrzebujecie stacka po polsku, to co wam szkodzi kliknąć, aby udało się przejść do kolejnego etapu?
 * xaxes` go nie chce
 * TheNumb nawet nie ma konta na stacku
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-20
<a55h0l3> siema w jakie gry gracie? cos niewymagajacego graficznie ;)
<gjm> pasjans
<a55h0l3> @gjm: klasyk :) a cos mniej popularnego?
<gjm> saper
<a55h0l3> nie no postaraj sie bardziej ;)
<Ashiren> systemd
<a55h0l3> +Ashiren: dzieki juz sprawdzam ;)
<a55h0l3> heh ;)
<Ashiren> TheNumb uwielbia te gre
<a55h0l3> zart ;)
<a55h0l3> dzis odkrylem dust racing 2d ;)
<a55h0l3> w co tam jeszcze pykacie? ;)
<a55h0l3> time wasters!
<ftpd> Podnoszę 10.04 do 14.04, trzymajcie kciuki.
<ftpd> jakim cudem się takie muzeum zachowało...
<TheNumb> Ashiren: tak, lubię grać w systemd.
<Ashiren> TheNumb: ktory level
<TheNumb> Ashiren: 219
<Ashiren> niemozliwe, pewnie na cheatach jedziesz
<dweller> ftpd: gruba przeinstaluj na końcu
<dweller> inaczej nie wstanie
<ftpd> dweller: Spokojnie.
<ftpd> Już dawno wstał.
<dweller> just sayin
<ftpd> Znalazłem drugiego.
<ftpd> W sumie robię to tylko po to, że nie ma puppeta 3.7 pod lucid.
<dweller> meh
<saxan> witam! zna ktoś sposób na antyaliasing czcionek podczas zoomu, chodzi mi o funkcję podobną jak w OSX tj. zoom = zaokragla czcionki. os: linux mint xfce, googlowalem i nie znalazłem lub źle odpytuję przeglądarkę
<a55h0l3> czesc lamal ktos klucze dostepu do routerow upc?
<DaZ> patrzcie go, haker
<DaZ> haker w moim internecie :3
<a55h0l3> no mam 2 siln sygnaly od 2 sasiadow i chetnie bym sie podpial :P
<a55h0l3> a nigdy w tym nie odnioslem sukcesu, bawilem sie cos tam pare razy kiedys ;)
<a55h0l3> routery upc maja fabrycznie hasla z 8 duzych liter, tyle wiem hehe
<a55h0l3> can anybody help ;)
<a55h0l3> ?
<a55h0l3> dobra zrobie to Mitnick Style - wnije sie do nich na ciastko i spytam czy moge cos sprawdzic na ich kompie :P
<a55h0l3> dzieki za pomoc :D
<BlessJah> nie, nie pomożemy w przełamywaniu zabezpieczeń
<Ashiren> ale ostro
<BlessJah> Ashiren: że ja?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Ashiren> as wyszdl od razu
<Ashiren> argh klawiatura
<BlessJah> i tak sie zbieral
<gjm> :>
<gjm> w ogóle to jakiś dupek
<gjm> iykwim
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-21
<zasek> jest ktos?
<zasek> wiecie moze jak wyslas wiadomosc w tej samej sieci z ubuntu na drugi ubuntu zeby sie na ekranie pojawila wiadomosc?
<zasek> nie w terminalu tylko na ekranie
<TheNumb> zasek: no
<TheNumb> logujesz się do niego po ssh i wklepujesz notify-send
<zasek> ale nic
<zasek> nie pokazuje na ekranie
<zasek> musze byc jako root u niego?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> Zrób tak
<TheNumb> DISPLAY=:0 notify-send test
<zasek> u niego tak?
<TheNumb> no
<zasek> czekaj
<TheNumb> jak się zalogujesz po ssh
<zasek> no wiem
<TheNumb> bo notify musi wiedzieć na którym ekranie ma się pojawić ten komunikat ;p
<zasek> no wlasnie
<zasek> jak to sprawdzic z lini polecen
<zasek> na drugim lapku ktory jest aktywn
<zasek> y
<zasek> bo DISPLAY=:0 notify-send test nic nie pokazuje
<zasek> błedu tez nie wywala
<zasek> ale nic nie pokazuje
<TheNumb> hmm, w sumie notify korzysta z dbusa
<TheNumb> zasek: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/147036/notify-send-not-working-under-ssh
<zasek> ok poczytam
<zasek> nie dziala, :( u mnie w ~/.dbus nie ma nic
<drathir> na archu smiga;p
<zasek> tzn sam u siebie w konsoli jak napisze to mi działa
<zasek> ale po zalogowaniu na innego kompa nie działa
<zasek> w terminalu u siebie pisze: notify-send 'WITAM'
<zasek> i działa
<zasek> pozniej loguje sie na inny komp i to samo wpisuje i nie działa
<m477> moge wywalic swapa poprzez usuniecie pliku, tak na twardo?
<en0x> swapoff
<en0x> i wywal plik
<m477> ale swapoff dziala tylko do resetu, czy poprostu zeby go nic nie blokowalo
<gjm> masz go w fstab?
<m477> nie jest to partycja jesli o to pytasz
<m477> tylko plik
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-22
<Ashiren> 1st
<jacekowski> 1st
<m477> jakie st
<sharv> Witam
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<TheNumb> zainstaluj archa
<sharv> Miałem ale zaczął mnie wkurzać
<xaxes`> TheNumb: czemu teraz arch? :D
<xaxes`> i co z voidem, czy jak to sie tam nazywalo
<sharv> Był ktoś z tąd  na dwo w Bielsku-Białej
<slaweq> xaxes`: dlaczego arch cię wkurza?
<xaxes`> slaweq: chxiales napisac do sharva
<slaweq> sorry, faktycznie :)
<sharv> Często ma problemy z repo np instalacja dhcpd problem z pgp przez 4 dni
<slaweq> hmm, ja mam od ok. 2 lat u siebie archa i nie miałem takich problemów nigdy
<slaweq> używam tylko oficjalnych repo, żadnych testing czy takich tam i działa pięknie
<TheNumb> slaweq: bo nie używasz gpg
<TheNumb> było zjebane jakiś czas temu
<TheNumb> ;x
<slaweq> być może
<sharv> I na mojej karcie graficznej mam problemy z waylanden
<slaweq> ok, tak pytałem tylko z ciekawości
<TheNumb> xaxes`: void to gówno.
<TheNumb> xaxes`: pytaj szkszypa
<TheNumb> :D
<sharv> Przerzucillem się na Fedore i na razie jestem zadowolony
<sharv> Tylko yum jest wadą , yum remove potrzebuje internetu
<sharv> Nie wiem po co
<TheNumb> shpaq:
<TheNumb> nie, nie szpaq
<TheNumb> ;f
<shpaq> TheNumb: what?
<TheNumb> tabfail :<
<shpaq> ;/
<shpaq> lepiej niż lajffail
<haruto> Hi
<haruto> Jaki program do cięcia video byłby dobry, chcę wyciąc kilka minut z mp4
<DaZ> ffmpeg
<DaZ> [cool]
<haruto> Chcę wyciąc od 4 minuty do 6 minuty i to wycięte zapisać jako osobny plik
<haruto> Kiedyś obił mi się o uszy taki program kde coś tam do edycji video
<BlessJah> http://alternativeto.net/software/kdenlive/?license=free&platform=linux
<BlessJah> któryś z tych
<haruto> thx
<haruto> Zobaczę kdenlive
<BlessJah> dawno temu, kiedy go probowalem bywalo niestabilne podczas renderowania
<BlessJah> byc moze zmienilo sie cos
<haruto> Jedynie konsola jest stabilna xd
<haruto> Jakby dało się dać np, w konsoli tekst w stylu wyznaczenia czasu od do który ma być wycięty i zapisany jako x plik byłoby ok
<TheNumb> BlessJah: jest nowa wersja kdenlive
<TheNumb> sporo poprawili, przy okazji przeportowali na kde frameworks
<haruto> Ta nowa wersja sypie bugami
<TheNumb> haruto: u mnie działa
<TheNumb> haruto: mowa o kdenlive 15.04?
<haruto> 5.9.0
<TheNumb> hę?
<TheNumb> nie ma takiej wersji
<TheNumb> 5.9.0 to są frameworki
<haruto> Wersja 15.04.0
<haruto> Użyto Szkieletów KDE 5.9.0
<TheNumb> no, to już lepiej
<TheNumb> haruto: a distro?
<TheNumb> jak jak parch to śmiechnę
<TheNumb> testowałem aplikacje jak były w kde-unstable i były bardzo unstable
<TheNumb> coś spieprzyli przy paczkowaniu
<haruto> Gnomeubuntu
<TheNumb> cóż, bywa :)
<TheNumb> haruto: jakie błędy?
<haruto> Pokaz slajdów w podglądzie video zamiast filmu
<TheNumb> nie mam tego :(
<haruto> Czym by tu wyciął te 2 minuty nagrania i zapisał osobno hmm
<drathir> o avidemux to zawsze kazdy zapomina ;p
<gjm> Ashiren: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xft1/v/t1.0-9/11064597_870097799728034_2281449536357691350_n.jpg?oh=d8112bba4d3cf5c62582cf97368c4df0&oe=55D38F7C&__gda__=1436845558_893476a6b70213aa7cc84123ec154dc3
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-23
<TheNumb> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds
<drathir> niedlugo chyba trzeba "lewy" numer kupic do tych wszystkich smieciowych googleow ;/
<TheNumb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<Ashiren> "systemd has replaced Upstart as the standard boot and service manager" uff
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-24
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> 2nd
<haruto> Hej dałem update do gnome 3.16 w gnomeubuntu i mam przy  sudo apt-get install -t  ubuntu-gnome-desktop monit o braku powiązań i jak daje je do instalacji to tak dalej pyta znów o inne powiązania to takie błędne koło da radę to pobrać czy jeszcze nie
<Ashiren> chyba nie
<isthisreallife> cześc
<isthisreallife> zyje ten kanal?:>
<isthisreallife> ma kttos ochote pomoc mi z upgrade do 15.04?
<Ashiren> :O
<Ashiren> ae szybko
<isthisreallife> http://pastie.org/10112063#
<isthisreallife> to dostaje jak chce zrobic upgrade
<Ashiren> a na czym teraz siedzisz
<isthisreallife> 14.04
<isthisreallife> chce miec 15.05
<isthisreallife> 15.04*
<Ashiren> czy 14.04 nie jest LTS?
<isthisreallife> a to nie jest tak ze wszystkie .04 to lts?
<isthisreallife> nie wiem szczerze mowiac
<Ashiren> co drugie .04
<Ashiren> nastepne bedzie 16.04
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: a jak włączasz aktualizację?
<isthisreallife> sudo do-release-upgrade
<TheNumb> na desktopie?
<isthisreallife> no w terminalu wpisuje sudo do-release-upgrade
<Ashiren> a moze sudo update-manager -d
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: ale po cholerę?
<TheNumb> przecież od tego jest update-manager
<TheNumb> a nie do-release-upgrade którego głównie używa się na serwerach
<isthisreallife> tak ale manager mowi ze jest up to date
<TheNumb> musisz tylko przełączyć z trybu "LTS-only".
<TheNumb> A czytałeś dokumentację w ogóle?
<isthisreallife>  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<isthisreallife> tutaj zmieniles z lts na normal
<TheNumb> po co ręcznie?
<TheNumb> Przecież update-manager ma ustawienia
<TheNumb> Tam w zakładce "aktualizacje" masz na samym dole listę rozwijaną
<TheNumb> ...
<Ashiren> pewnei przyzwyczajenia z gentoo
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> w archu nie ma takich problemów, nie?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<TheNumb> Chyba czas zainstalować
<kboratynski> isthisreallife: apt-get -V dist-upgrade
<kboratynski> Z proptami.
<isthisreallife> dostaje cos takiego Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.
<isthisreallife> jak robie upgrade przez managera
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: normalne.
<isthisreallife> jak to moge naprawic
<isthisreallife> zaznaczam ze jestem poczatkujacym uzytkownikiem linuxa
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: przy aktualizacji wszystkie zewnętrzne repozytoria są wyłączane żeby nie było konfliktów.
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: po aktualizacji możesz je spowrotem zaznaczyć w menedżerze aktualizacji.
<isthisreallife> czyli teraz wchodze w software&updates -> other software
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: pewnie masz zainstalowane jakieś PPA, google chrome i tym podobne.
<isthisreallife> i usuwam odhaczenia
<isthisreallife> wszystkich
<isthisreallife> ?
<TheNumb> po aktualizacji musisz je zaznaczyć
<TheNumb> ale dopiero *po*
<isthisreallife> ok sprawdze to
<isthisreallife> TheNumb  usunelem odhaczenie we wszystkich i przy upgrade wyskoczylo okienko z informacja: http://pastie.org/10112239
<TheNumb> coś upsułeś robiąc do-releas-upgrade
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> sudo apt-get -f install spróbuj
<isthisreallife> hmm raczej watpie
<isthisreallife> mialem mega problemy przy upgrade do 14
<isthisreallife> kiedys;/
<isthisreallife> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 20 not upgraded.
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: a masz na pewno wszystkie other sources odchaczone?
<TheNumb> odhaczone*
<isthisreallife> tak we wszystkich usunelem odhaczenie
<TheNumb> sudo apt-get update
<TheNumb> i jeszcze raz włącz update-manager
<isthisreallife> ok
<isthisreallife> the software on this computer is up to date, klikam upgrade
<isthisreallife> i niestety to samo
<isthisreallife> Could not calculate the upgrade
<TheNumb> ech
<TheNumb> zobacz co masz w /etc/sources.lists.d/
<TheNumb> wrzuć na wklej.org
<isthisreallife> hmm
<isthisreallife> to na pewno w /etc?
<TheNumb> /etc/apt/sources.lists.d/
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> źle wklepałem
 * drathir w ostatecznosci zawsze aptitude probowal... dosc znosnie z zaleznosciami sie rozprwial...
<isthisreallife> http://wklej.org/id/1696106/
<drathir> isthisreallife: a o ignore czasem nie pluje przy update? w sensie jakies klucze itp z ciekawosci?
<isthisreallife> https://dpaste.de/DvS2
<isthisreallife> hmm chyba dosc ciezka sytuacja?
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: update-manager -d spróbuj
<isthisreallife> upgrading ubuntu to version 14.10
<isthisreallife> i uwaga
<isthisreallife> Could not calculate the upgrade
<isthisreallife> ;<
<TheNumb> lipa
<drathir> df -h?
<drathir> ;p
<drathir> moze miejsca brakuje, z takich szalonych pomyslow...
<TheNumb> ech to ubuntu
<isthisreallife> hmm na pewno mam z 10gb wolnego
<TheNumb> df -h zobacz
<drathir> isthisreallife: zalezy od konfiguracji, bo /home nie musi sie rownac /...
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: wklej może df -h na wklej.org
<drathir> czasamii cos moze tez ubic /tmp
<isthisreallife> http://wklej.org/id/1696120/
<isthisreallife> :>
<isthisreallife> hmm no nic chyba bede musial zostac przy 14
<drathir> tak swoja droga to czysta instalka w debianowych zawsze najlepsza...
<TheNumb> we wszystkich nie-rolling
<isthisreallife> ktore to nie-rolling? i co to oznacza?
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: jest kilka modeli rozwoju linuksa.
<TheNumb> isthisreallife: poczytaj sobie o rolling release.
<isthisreallife> ok
<kalee> sa tu jakiej madre glowy? ile wynikow da 8-znakowa wariacja z powtorzeniami skladajaca sie z angielskich liter alfabetu?
<DaZ> 26**8 ? xD
<kalee> DaZ: bylem w licku b.dobry z matmy ale za duzo jointow od tego czasu, help :)
<kalee> kurwa 208827064576
<kalee> ile TB bedzie mial taki slownik? :D
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-25
<m477> t
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/C2EeHVQ.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/anKGQA0_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2015/4/16/4617d7d2-ad08-4b2e-a24f-9a8363850fba.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<lisu> siemka
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aqNYwqj_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/hhR7nJW.jpg
<Ashiren> 3: https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/5203903488/h04FB2B5A/
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-26
<M4C1EK> nie macie moze problemów ze stailnością ubuntu ? jak włączę przeglądarkę i coś oglądam strasznie przycina mi wszystko nie wiem czy to moze problem sterowników graficznych ??
<tobiasz29> flash, html5, sterowniki, zmień przeglądarkę, mały ram, za dużo zakładek...
<jacekn> M4C1EK: moze byc. Zobacz co top powie tez
<M4C1EK> 8GB ..
<jacekowski> tylko 8?
<tobiasz29> czyli ram odpada
<M4C1EK> i5
<tobiasz29> ja mam tylko 1 i nie tnie
<tobiasz29> core duo
<M4C1EK> dell vostro 3460 btw
<jacekowski> ja mam 128GB
<tobiasz29> ATI stare jak świat
<M4C1EK> wlasnie mam ssd tez 128gb
<jacekowski> a ja mam ramu tyle
<M4C1EK> heh
<M4C1EK> :)
<tobiasz29> M4C1EK: chrom? firefox?
<M4C1EK> obie
<tobiasz29> na raz?
<jacekn> jacekowski: troche duzo, pewnie sie dlugo bootuje
<jacekowski> jacekn: nie
<jacekowski> jacekn: windows sie bootuje w ~20s
<M4C1EK> jak tylko włącze youtube to firefox i chrome 100% top pokazuje
<tobiasz29> aa... to wina youtube
<jacekn> jacekowski: o to szybko, na serwerach test RAMu zajmuje duzo dluzej
<jacekowski> bo serwery testuja ram po kilka razy
<jacekowski> a to jest tylko desktop
<jacekn> mimo wszystko. Z tych 20s post to bedzie pewnie mniej jak 10
<jacekowski> a ssd niestety tylko 512GB
<jacekowski> bo wiekszych na m.2 nie robia
<firemark> ale m.2 drogie jest trochę ;P
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekn> ja mam 2x128G SSD i 4G RAM i tak zwykle to komputer czeka na mnie a nie ja na jego
<jacekowski> podobnie co sata
<firemark> lae ja mam m.2 i nie narzekam
<firemark> daje naprawde rady
<firemark> M4C1EK: youtube… masz flash czy html5?
<jacekowski> masz m.2 sata czy m.2 nvme?
<firemark> M4C1EK: + jak z grafiką? moze sterowniki coś nie teges
<tobiasz29> o to go pytałę dawno temu, chyba nie wie  :)
<M4C1EK> html5 mam ustawione sterowniki własnościowe i testowane
<M4C1EK> w sensie te które pokazuje ze są zalecane
<jacekowski> 850 pro na sata to £208 a 950pro na m.2 nvme to 250
<firemark> dziwne, dziwne
<M4C1EK> moze sprawdze na innych
<tobiasz29> firemark: no to ewintnie imo znowu yt daje wiadomo czego
<jacekowski> tobiasz29: to raczej nie yt
<jacekowski> sprawdz vimeo albo inny liveleak
<M4C1EK> popołudniu wrócę do sterowników nouveau, i tak nie gram
<jacekowski> ale
<jacekowski> jaka karta graficzna?
<M4C1EK> z tego co pamietam nvidia gt630m
<M4C1EK> tak sprawdzilem napewno ^^
<grek> czesc mam prosbe ma ktos moze windowsowego smartfona - mam strone http://tvdlazdrowia.pl/ podobno na niej nie da sie scrollowac - na symulatorze dziala ok
<gjm> nie
<firemark> [A[A[A/12
<firemark> wtf, sorry guys
<gjm> CYKA
<Ashiren> ,cyka
<Ashiren> yhm
<gjm> ,nietu
<firemark> //2
<tomodachi> witajcie
<firemark> oglądasz anime?
<tomodachi> tak
<tobiasz29> anime anibe  :)
<tomodachi> kto nie ogloda
<tomodachi> anime + Linux = hentai
<tobiasz29> hentai m- linux = anime  (?)  o_o
<tobiasz29> bez m
<tomodachi> no cos w tym stylu
<tomodachi> ale widze ze nie jestem sam  mamy precies tez VashTheS2ampede
<firemark> tobiasz29: ok, leci /ignore
<firemark> czesc
<firemark> tomodachi: ↑
<firemark> tobiasz29: sorry :D
<tobiasz29> :)
<M4C1EK> anikukuryku
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-27
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bede robil /home na osobnym subvolume i bede musial wszystkie twoje procesy ubic
<BlessJah> spoko, tylko irssi tam żyje
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kiedy?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie wiem jeszcze
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dzisiaj albo jutro
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zrobie w sumie teraz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo mam czas
<BlessJah> strzelaj
<jacekowski> ale to powoli
<jacekowski> to nie bedzie od razu
<jacekowski> najpierw zrobie kopie tego co jest, potem ubije a potem zsynchronizuje co sie zmienilo i zamienie foldery
<jacekowski> bo backupy przerabiam z crashplan na btrfs send/receive
<jacekowski> ktore to wysyla caly subvolume
<jacekowski> i jak sie zerwie polaczenie po przeslaniu 500GB z 505GB to jestes w dupie
<BlessJah> chcesz przetestowac btrfs czy crashplan nie mial jakichs featurow jakich potrzebujesz?
<jacekowski> nie wspolpracuje ze snapshotami
<jacekowski> i ogolnie obsysa
<BlessJah> zaczal obsysac z jakiegos szczegolnego powodu? kiedys chwaliles
<BlessJah> 5
<jacekowski> ostatnio zaczal sie wywalac
<jacekowski> i robic problemy
 * BlessJah swojego czasu uzywal drbd krotki czas
<jacekowski> i poza tym, po co mam placic jak moge sobie teraz btrfs send uzywac za darmo
<jacekowski> kompletny backup do NASa w domu
<jacekowski> i jeszcze kopia na FTP w ovh
<BlessJah> crashplan platny jest?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tak
<jacekowski> a po cos mam te 60TB w domu
<BlessJah> kiedys nie bylo za darmo, a kasa jesli chciales na ich dyskach trzymac?
<jacekowski> zawsze byl platny jesli u nich dane trzymales
<BlessJah> no tak, ale jesli sync robiles na swoje dyski to za darmo zdaje sie
<BlessJah> czy nigdy nie udostepniali serwerowej czesci?
<jacekowski> na swoje dyski bylo za darmo
<jacekowski> ale i tak zbyt inteligenty crashplan nie byl zeby nie duplikowac danych przesylanych
<jacekowski> i nie potrafil takich rzeczy jak mysql backupowac
<jacekowski> w sumie niczego co wymagalo snapshota do backupy
<jacekowski> wiec taka naprawa zimbry jakby padla polegalaby na sciagnieciu backupa backupa zimbry
<jacekowski> z btrfs naprawa zimbry polegalaby na btrfs send /volume2/backup/zimbra_20XXXXXX | ssh jacekowski.org btrfs receive /opt/zimbra
<BlessJah> nice
<jacekowski> no i crashplan mial tylko interfejs w javie ktory wymagal X
<BlessJah> jacekowski: juz czy jeszcze?
<jacekowski> juz
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-28
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ty tego git-annex uzywasz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo tak z ciekawosci, czy to ma na tyle funkcjonalnosci zeby wytlumaczyc to
<jacekowski> BlessJah: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 48M Apr 14  2014 /usr/bin/git-annex
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie ma
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pisane w haskellu, byc moze ktoś nie umie budować/paczkować i wciągnął kupę zależności?
<BlessJah> probowalem kiedys zbudowac, poleglem
<denysonique> Czy ubuntu w końcu ma ujednolicoiny init system?
<denysonique> Cześć
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-29
<firemark> denysonique: no chyba systemd ma
<Guest22848> gdzie domyslnie powinien byc zmontowany telefon
<Guest22848> podlaczylem telefon przez usb i jak wykonam sudo caja
<Guest22848> to nie moge go nigdzie znalezc
<jacekowski> Guest22848: zalezy
<jacekowski> Guest22848: czy jako mtp czy mass storage
<Guest22848> W telefonie urzadzenie multimedialne wiec chyba mass storage
<Guest22848> jak normalnie caja odpale to mam w run/usr/1000/gvfs/telefon
<Guest22848> ale jak dam sudo caja to tam nic nie ma ;/
<tobiasz29> dolphin, o ile masz kde
<firemark> im not a virus, im a… dolphin
<tobiasz29> :)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/fqlsWeS.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-30
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/zID1JaY.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/r40cfgg.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/X4hrEOl.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/WmoHJbo.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/i8PjULX.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-24
<BlessJah> jacekowski: może pracować niestabilnie
<blabs> czesc jak ustawic obszary robocze w xubuntu?
<gjm> Żartowałem.
<firemark> mialem dosc duzo sekund w suie
<firemark> szkoda ze pracuje
<gjm> Tyle możliwości.
<drathir> przeciez tu stali bywalcy praktycznie ;p
<drathir> bry...
<bartek> hiho
<malutka> czesc
<bartek> :)
<gjm> malutka: :>
<malutka> hej gjm
<gjm> No cześć.
<firemark> witam
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-25
<lisu> dobry
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<firemark> elo
<drathir> bry...
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> jakie IDE polecacie do pythona? co sądzicie o Thonny?
<bartek> nie wiem w czym zacząć
<Dread> pycharm
<firemark> pycharm
<firemark> znaczy zakladam ze znasz pythona
<bartek> nie, chce się uczyć
<firemark> no to od dupy strony zaczynasz :P
<bartek> w czymś muszę napisać swoje 'hello world'
<Dread> jak chcesz się uczyć, to sobie nawet w vi możesz zacząc ogarniać
<firemark> najpierw sie uczy pythona (chodźby poprze shell i proste skrypty)
<firemark> a nie odrazu od IDE ktore jest z mysla o duzych projektach
<dfgg> this
<firemark> bo to wyglada ze jakbys chcial kupić najpierw basen do nauki plywania zamiast sie nauczyc na sucho :P
<bartek> yhym, rozumiem
<firemark> generalnie sublime jest modny z prostych edytorów tekstu
<bartek> a skrypty w shell to mam pisać w notatniku i zmieniać rozszerzenie na .sh
<bartek> tak?
<firemark> hm
<firemark> piszesz w pythonie czy w bashu?
<gjm> W notatniku.
<firemark> shell mialem w zamysle python interactive shell
<firemark> (czyli wpizs komende python w terminalu :P)
<bartek> ok to poczekajcie
<bartek> powiem wam co ogarnąłem od wczoraj
<firemark> nie obchodzi nas to
<firemark> ;P
<gjm> Nie bądź niemiły.
 * Dread bierze popcorn
<bartek> no jak wpisze w konsole python to odpala się python 2,7
<bartek> i takie strzałeczki >>>
<firemark> gjm: czy ja mialem voice tutaj? :D
<Dread> firemark: nie.
<bartek> i tam mam pisać?
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> bartek: Tak.
<Dread> bartek: wpisz python3 i nie rób z siebie głupa tak btw.
<firemark> bartek: yep, to interacive shell
<firemark> bartek: oczywiscie nie pisze sie w shellu programów, tylko jak chcesz szybko coś uruchomić albo przetestować
<gjm> http://q3k.org/magic.gif
<Dread> magic more magic
<bartek> ok jak wpisze python3 to odpala sie 3.5.2
<bartek> nie wiedzialem ze mam taki ;p
<firemark> no to juz wiesz ;p
<bartek> ok poczytam cos o tym interactive shell, bo w tym kursie to zaczeli od wyświetlania tekstu, zmiennych, tablic zmiennych i operatorów matematycznych
<firemark> bartek: a skrypt mozesz napisac np. przez jakis notatki czy sublime
<bartek> i w sumie przyswoiłem ale nie wiedziałem gdzie mogę to powpisywać żeby poćwiczyć
<firemark> bartek: a uruchomic przy pomocy python plik.py
<bartek> ok czyli te z notatnika dawać rozszerzenie .py
<firemark> hmm
<firemark> mam nadzieje ze rozumiesz po co sie daje rozszerzenie pliku?
<bartek> no chyba żeby określić rodzaj pliku tak?
<firemark> no tak
<bartek> czy źle rozumiem
<firemark> po prostu ostatnie zdanie z .py bylo dziwne troche :P
<firemark> generalnie skrypty nie potrzebuja rozszerzeń, to tylko ma pomoc czlowiekowi by szybko zidentyfikowac co to za plik
<bartek> ok, czyli polecenie python plik.py mi odpali to co tam się naprodukuje
<bartek> ok rozumiem
<bartek> ide pokąbinować, dzięki :)
<firemark> nie no
<firemark> bartek: mozesz zrobic python zyrafa
<firemark> i jak masz plik zyrafa to ci uruchomi skrypt napisany w pliku zyrafa
<firemark> :p
<bartek> czaje czaje ;p
<firemark> spox, studia?
<bartek> nie, chęć przekwalifikowania zawodowego
<firemark> a no tak, python w modzie
<bartek> nie wiem, gjm polecił ;p
<bartek> chciałem poprostu od czegoś zacząć naukę programowania
<firemark> jak umiesz myslec to ogarniesz ;)
<bartek> oby, daje sobie tak z 10 lat na to, za 10 lat będę myślał o zmianie pracy i już chciał bym mieć jakąś umiejętność w zanadrzu
<bartek> albo jakąś alternatywę jak nie wytrzymam jeszcze 10 lat ;p
<d42> troche programowania ci sie przyda we wszystkim co dotyka komputerow :u
<bartek> no dokładnie, myślę że to dobry kierunek rozwoju
<malutka> czesc Wam
<firemark> bartek: 10 lat?
<prs> bardzo mądrze
<firemark> bartek: 2~3 lata :P
<prs> pna norvig też tak mówił, a pan norvig ma zawsze racje.
<prs> pan*
<prs> http://norvig.com/21-days.html
<prs> bartek: masz tu całę howto ↑
<prs> jest nawet poslka wersja, która linkuje do godzin otwarcia laboratorium na UAMie.
<prs> xD
<firemark> lol
<firemark> hmm Jak postgres liczy srednia?
<firemark> a nie, ten kanal w sumie
<firemark> te same nicki ;_;
<firemark> (tip: NULLIF(x, 0))
<confluency> select foo, avg(bar) from baz group by foo;    ?
<firemark> no wlasnie chodzilo mi o to, co sie stanie jak bedzie NULL
<firemark> ale juz wiem, NULLIF musze uzyc :P
<firemark> czyli avg(NULLIF(bar, 0))
<bartek> prs: dzięki
<prs> np
<firemark> prs: przeslalem swoim stazystom, dzieki ;)
<prs> np
<prs> numer konta masz, czy podesłać? :)
<firemark> a wlasnie
<firemark> zawiadomienie dostalem od ministra teleinformatyki
<firemark> ze na moim komputerze ogladalo niewlasciwe strony i ze podlegam grzywnie 500zl lub 3 miesiecy odsiadki
<firemark> bez telefonu, bez adresu, tylko z numerem konta :D
<prs> xD
<prs> ja dostałem od 'Centralnej Ewidencji o Działalności Gospodarczej'
<firemark> nie no to już tradycja akurat
<firemark> pytanie czy mozna takie firmy szpiegować i oskarżać? skądś te listy lecą
<prs> troche mi zaimponowali
<prs> bo wyglądali prawie legitnie.
<prs> bardziej legitnie niż ludzie którzy dzownili opstatnio i twierdzili, że dostałem cerytfikat legitnej firmy po 6 miesięcznym audycie i wydali tlyko 3 takie na $jakaśjednostkaadministracyjnachybapowiat
<firemark> wlasnie ostatnio garnki nie dzwonią
<prs> mówienie, że 'wydane przez międynarodową fundajce, więc to nie jest pusty papier' im nie pomagało.
<drathir> firemark: to pasowaloby odpisec, ze Ty kompa nie posiadasz i zapytanie gdzie przekaz/golebia wyslac ;p
<firemark> drathir: nie ma adresu :>
<drathir> firemark: ale zeby bardziej ironicznie bylo to przez maila odpisac... a z ciekawosci smtp chiny?
<firemark> nie wiem :) mi rodzinap rzeczytala z drzacym glosem ze mnie do wiezienia wsadza :P
<prs> firemark: umiesz w celery?
<firemark> no umię zrobić @app.task def add(x, y): return x + y a co?
<prs> potrzebuje kogoś kto potrafi tym adminować.
<firemark> flower :P
<prs> żeby mi wytłumaczył co robię źle, albo czemu celery jest zjebane.
<prs> i flower tylko rodzi nowe pytania, nie tłumacząc absolutnie nic.
<drathir> firemark: to ja mialem takie wth jak mi z banku niby info ale tak perfidnie dziwne z bledami phishingowe przyszlo ;p
<prs> mam jakiś lekki fuckup i rzeczy się źle schedulują, nie podnosi tasków których powinien podności, a taski które powinien odpalać raz na N godzin, odpala cały czas.
<prs> i to mi zjada baze i nie wysyła maili.
<prs> i nie wiem ocb. :F
<firemark> hmmm
<firemark> celerybeat?
<firemark> ze celerybeat uruchamia taska a task samego siebie?
<prs> mix. i beat i zwykłe 'async'
<firemark> Wow
<prs> no bo beat tak robi, że po prostu dodaje rzeczy do kolejki, nie?
<prs> i ta kolejka szwankuje..
<prs> albo workery, któreś z tych.
<blabs> czesc mam taki problem You may be missing a C++ compiler and the OpenSSL headers
<firemark> no tak, beat wrzuca do kolejki
<firemark> blabs: znasz angielski?
<blabs> firemark: tak ale probuje sobie poradzic przy pomocy wyszukiwarki i slabo mi to idzie :]
<firemark> blabs: zainstaluj gcc
<firemark> oraz libssl-dev
<firemark> (tak, wygooglowalem teraz)
<Dread> build-essential libssl-dev
<blabs> dzieki ;)
<blabs> no i kurde dalej mi wywala dependencies
<blabs> paulo@toshiba:~/PyBitmessage$ sudo python setup.py install --paulo
<blabs> It looks like building the package failed.
<blabs> You may be missing a C++ compiler and the OpenSSL headers.
<firemark> wklej caly output na pastebin
<blabs> to jest calu output :(
<firemark> a lol
<firemark> to słabo
<blabs> wtf? :(
<drathir> blabs: a to repo nie ma?
<confluency> blabs: co ty instalujesz?
<Dread> blabs: python-dev
<Dread> poza tym coś mało szczegółowy ten output
<blabs> PyBitmessage instaluje
<blabs> no chyba mam repo bo zainstalowalem wszystko co mowiliscie
<confluency> blabs: a instalowałeś według instrukcji?
<confluency> https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Compiling_instructions
<confluency> sudo apt-get install python openssl libssl-dev git python-msgpack python-qt4
<blabs> tak, siedza na tej stronie caly czas
<blabs> teraz walcze z tym https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30330835/openssl-headers-missing-when-building-openssh
<drathir> ale pre-kompilowane paczki... a i wez pod uwage ze lancuszek z ssl-em byl moze potrwac zanim przebuduja...
<blabs> no wlasnie lancuszek trwa... ;)
<Dread> eh
<confluency> Apropos, --user to nie znaczy że masz wstawiać swój własny username.
<blabs> tak btw ma ktos konto na bitmessage? bo chetnie bym tworzyl baze userow ;)
<blabs> confluency: aha :)
<confluency> I chyba ci brakuje reszty: ~/.local/bin/pybitmessage
<blabs> confluency: no to dzieki bo bym narozrabial
<blabs> confluency: spokojnie na tym jeszcze nie jestem
<blabs> :]
<confluency> (To powinno być wszystko na jednej linii.)
<blabs> AHA!
<blabs> no to teraz poczekam az mi sie 'pranie zrobi' bo kompiluje sie ten lancuszek openssl
<blabs> confluency: w jednej linii i taki sam wynik :/
<confluency> Jaką masz wersję distro?
<blabs> Distributor ID:	BunsenLabs
<blabs> Description:	BunsenLabs GNU/Linux 8.7 (Hydrogen)
<blabs> Release:	8.7
<blabs> Codename:	bunsen-hydrogen
<firemark> panie
<firemark> pastebin
<blabs> sorry
<blabs> confluency: any idea?
<confluency> blabs: jak instalowałeś openssl?
<confluency> Masz libssl-dev?
<blabs> wszystko z repo
<blabs> tak jak na wiki
<blabs> wiec nei wiem skad ten blad wywala
<confluency> Otwórz setup.py
<confluency> Idź do końca
<confluency> wstaw # przed print "It looks like...
<confluency> zmień except SystemExit: na except SystemExit as e:
<confluency> a pod tym print e
<confluency> (Tylko żeby była dobra indentacja.)
<blabs> ok
<confluency> (Zainstalowałeś build-essential?)
<blabs> tak, czekaj edytuje setup.py
<confluency> A masz python-setuptools?
<blabs> zaraz sprawdze
<blabs> tak, mam, od edytowalem plik mozesz sprawdzic czy dobrze?
<confluency> Dobra; pastebin.
<blabs> https://pastebin.com/TFScv2Lb
<confluency> Jeszcze trzeba wstawić # przed "You may be missing...
<confluency> Ale poczekaj.
<blabs> ok gotowe
<confluency> Bo to ci też nic nie powie; znalazłam lepszy sposób.
<blabs> :)
<confluency> Wróć do poprzedniej wersji.
<blabs> ok
<blabs> moment
<blabs> ok
<confluency> Znajdź pierwszy sys.exit() w pliku
<confluency> Powinno być pod if not packageName[module]['optional']:
<confluency> I nad sys.exit() wpisz print module
<blabs> zgdza sie
<confluency> (Taka sama indentacja jak przed sys.exit() )
<blabs> ok moment
<blabs> tak? https://pastebin.com/5p8KDGpM
<confluency> Tak.
<blabs> walnac go? :)
<confluency> Tak.
<blabs> still same shit :/
<confluency> Ale co teraz drukuje?
<blabs> https://pastebin.com/yzmPLCCs
<confluency> To dodaj na górze import traceback
<blabs> na samej gorze pliku?
<confluency> Nie na samej górze; tam gdzie są inne importy.
<confluency> Nad import os, powiedzmy.
<confluency> A potem, w tym except SystemExit: dodaj traceback.print_exc() nad print.
<blabs> eh chyba mam dosc narazie :]
<blabs> dzieki za pomoc :]
<firemark> nie ma za co bro
<confluency> (Jak nic nie drukuje, to chyba w innym miejscu coś woła sys.exit(); trzeba wydrukować więcej informacji.)
<blabs> no dobra lets try one last time
<blabs> traceback.print_exc() dokladnie nad print?
<confluency> Tak.
<blabs> https://pastebin.com/Gf3GHB8J
<blabs> cos takiego teraz...
<confluency> Coś nie tak wpisałeś.
<blabs> zaraz Ci wrzuce
<blabs> tak jak mi mowiles, nad ;) https://pastebin.com/2xv6Tssu
<confluency> Sprawdź, czy jest <tab>, czy cztery spacje.
<confluency> Musi być tak samo. ty chyba masz <tab>.
<blabs> a co ma byc?
<confluency> Cztery spacje.
<blabs> trzeba bylo mowic zze ma byc pod except a nie nad print :P
<blabs> https://pastebin.com/nQpg5Ziy
<confluency> Ale nie ma być pod except, tylko nad print. :P
<confluency> Właśnie nie pod except.
<blabs> ja pier*** :] ok wait
<confluency> Tak jak miałeś, ale przed traceback.print_exc() cztery osobne spacje, nie <tab>.
<blabs> a print i except maja miec 4 spacje tez?
<confluency> Tak.
<blabs> ok
<confluency> Nie!
<confluency> Czekaj.
<blabs> uno momento
<blabs> :)
<gjm> 18:48 < confluency> Tak.
<gjm> 18:48 < confluency> Nie!
<blabs> :]
<gjm> No tak, baba.
<confluency> Może więcej niż cztery. Tak żeby było nad print, ale spacjami!
<confluency> Przepraszam; osiem spacji a nie dwa <tab>.
<confluency> :P
<blabs> masz moj caly plik :)
<blabs> https://pastebin.com/pKCQ8aBG
<blabs> 4 spacje mam :)
<firemark> miej te 4 spacje i trzymaj gleboko w sercu
<blabs> ;]
<confluency> Osiem! Przed traceback... i przed print... !
<firemark> siedem.
<confluency> Może być siedem, o ile na każdej linii w środku except. Osobiście nie radzę.
<blabs> ok moment
<blabs> firemark: icstont :)
<firemark> ok
<firemark> lece z firmy
<blabs> confluency: chyba zadzialalo wait
<blabs> https://pastebin.com/982kNjye
<confluency> Aha.
<blabs> wiemy cos?
<confluency> Wiemy.
<confluency> SystemExit: invalid command name '/usr/local/bin/pybitmessage'
<confluency> Chyba błąd w instrukcjach; brakuje nazwy opcji.
<confluency> Szukam.
<blabs> ok
<confluency> Wiesz co? To przeze mnie. To są jednak osobne linie. :D
<confluency> sudo python setup.py install
<confluency> ...a potem komenda do otworzenia programu.
<blabs> :)
<blabs> ok wait
<blabs> a tego --user nie musze? tak jak w istrukcji jest?
<confluency> A gdzie chcesz instalować? Miejscowo w swoim home, czy globalnie w systemie?
<confluency> Jak miejszowo, to z --user i bez sudo; jak na systemie, to bez --user i z sudo.
<blabs> w swoim ale puscilem bez --user i jest tak https://pastebin.com/6rS0TwRd
<confluency> Jak bez --user, to zainstalowałeś w /usr/local. Chyba może być. A działa teraz?
<blabs> wait
<blabs> dziala :) ale dziwne ze teraz jak probuje walnac z --user to mi wywala bledy
<blabs> ale ok juz teraz sie sam pobawie
<blabs> dzieki that was hell of a play! :)
<blabs> dawno sie tak dobrze nei bawilem :P
<blabs> confluency: /msg :)
<bartek> te pisanie w notatniku nawet koloruje składnie pod warunkiem że jest rozszerzenie .py :D
<bartek> jak .txt to nie
<d42> nie rup sobie tego :v
<bartek> whyy
<Ashiren> huh
<firemark> skrypt w txt
<firemark> najs
<d42> no co za różnica, rozszerzenie to tam chuj xD
<AW71> :P
<d42> ale jestem ewangelistą stosowania dobrych narzędzi, które sugerują dobre praktyki :3
<AW71> rozszerzenie święta rzecz, jak jest złe, plik do kosza ;)
<firemark> biedne binarki
<firemark> co rozszerzenia nie mają
<firemark> takie bezpańskie
<AW71> w Linuksie nie muszą mieć
<prs> |211623|               d42  | no co za różnica, rozszerzenie to tam chuj xD
<prs> co ten pan linuks.
<prs> w windowsie mają znacznie. ,_,
<AW71> W Windowsie pliki rozpoznaje się wyłącznie po rozszerzeniu, w Linuksie można tak robić, ale nie jest to wymagane.
<d42> prs: to zabawne bo mają
<prs> oglądałem ostatnio handmade hero, i byłem zdruzgoatny jak kejsi tłumaczył, że kompilator rozpoznawał czy kod jest w C czy C++ po rozszerzeniu pliku.
<firemark> [21:40:22]  AW71 » W Windowsie pliki rozpoznaje się wyłącznie po rozszerzeniu
<firemark> też bzdura :>
<AW71> mogę się mylić
<AW71> specem od Windowsa nie jestem
<AW71> pewnie jakieś systemowe mogą być bez rozszerzenia…
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-26
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> ohai
<firemark> hohi
<bartek> takie pytanie, czy jak sobie napiszę jakiś prosty program w edytorze tekstu to tu sobie go odpalam w konsoli, ale czy mogę go skompilować do pliku exe żeby pokazać koledze który używa windowsa?
<bartek> żeby mógł go odpalić u siebie
<mati75> nie
<gjm> bartek: Można mieć pythona pod Windowsem.
<bartek> czyli musi zainstalować sobie pythona, bo tam domyślnie nie ma jak w linuxie
<bartek> myślałem że można stworzyć exeka jakoś
<Ashiren> zeby odpalic skrypt pythona to pythona musisz miec i na linuxie
<Ashiren> a ze praktycznie kazdy linuxma go domylsnie zainstalowanego to inna sprawa
<Ashiren> szybkie google pokazuje mi ze jest cos jak py2exe
<Ashiren> ale na szczescie nie musialem odpalac pythona na windowsie
<bartek> yhym
<bartek> na szczęście odkąd  odkryłem linuxa nie muszę odpalać w ogóle windowsa ;p
<bartek> niestety znajomi nadal w tym tkwią
<Ashiren> trzeba ich uwolnic
<bartek> kolega chce razem ze mną uczyć się pythona ale nie zamierzam go namawiać
<Ashiren> to moze zainstalowac pythona zwyklego na windowsie
<bartek> bo wiadomo jak to przy przesiadce, linux to nie windows i będzie mnóstwo pytań na które nie będę umiał mu odpowiedzieć bo sam zielony jestem
<bartek> każdy chyba sam musi dojrzeć i tego chcieć
<prs> jest pycharm na windowsa, i anaconda.
<prs> anaconda to jest taki bundle pythona z różnymi rzeczami w środu który się instaluje klikając dwa razy i boom nagle jest python.
<bartek> oki
<prs> łącznie z ipythonem i ichnią konsolką qt iirc.
<prs> https://www.continuum.io/downloads
<bartek> dziękuję
<Ashiren> jako ciekawostke podam, ze anaconda, podobnie jak python, to gatunek weza
<prs> whooooooooooooooooa
<bartek> jadowity?
<bartek> ;>
<prs> ,_,
<gjm> o kurdebele
<gjm> pszypadeg?
<prs> dusiciel
<gjm> a boa to biuro obsługi abonenta
<prs> a bor to biuro ochrony rapu.
<gjm> za motzne
<bartek> http://demotywatory.pl/4246575/Pyton-zjadl-pijanego-czlowieka-lezacego-pod-sklepem-monopolowym
<bartek> z pytonem nie przelewki
<confluency> bartek: można stworzyć exe. Już znalazłeś py2exe; też jest pyinstaller, Nuitka i cx_Freeze. Ale o wiele łatwiej byłoby zainstalować koledze pytona.
<bartek> yhym
<gjm> zainstalować koledze pythona :^)
<confluency> (To nie eufemizm. ;) )
<bartek> a fee
<gjm> wstydzioszek
<confluency> https://www.buzzfeed.com/adriancarrasquillo/so-a-python-didnt-actually-eat-a-drunk-guy-in-india -- nie martwcie się; możemy dalej pić.
<gjm> uff…
<bartek> :)
<firemark> [11:14:55] +Ashiren » jako ciekawostke podam, ze anaconda, podobnie jak python, to gatunek weza
<firemark> a zaskroniec?
<bartek> bo tak się też zastanawiam do czego docelowo będę używał pythona skoro nie będę w nim tworzył programów na windowska którego używa większość. Wszędzie w necie piszą że jest to język wysokiego poziomu, ogólnego przeznaczenia, obiektowy itp. bla bla. ale w sumie po co mi mój program który wyświetli Hello World i doda dwa do dwóch i mogę odpalić go sobie z konsolki pod linem
<gjm> firemark: milcz, padalcu :>
<bartek> to jaszczurka bez nóg
<firemark> gjm: :>
<firemark> bartek: tylko do nauki
<firemark> bartek: jak zrobiles hello world to zaimplementuj gre w życie :>
<bartek> no pytanie może głupie, ale to są dylematy początkującego
<Ashiren> no konsola to najprostszy sposob do interakcji
<Ashiren> wlasciwie tylko w windowsie praktycznie nieuzywana
<bartek> no wlasnie
<Ashiren> jak chcesz cos okienkowego to mozesz np. pyqt
<firemark> bartek: wiesz co zalezy co robisz
<d42> powershell prawie działa :^)
<Ashiren> ale lepiej cos od podstaw
<firemark> bartek: konsolowe rzeczy o wiele latwiej napisac, GUI wymaga dbania o pierdoly
<gjm> bartek: https://automatetheboringstuff.com/
<d42> bartek: nie wiem jaki widzisz problem w robieniu aplikacji na windowsa
<d42> jedyna wada jest taka, że jak to spakczujesz to zajmuje troche sporo xD
<d42> ale w dobie electrona nikt nie zauważy xD
<gjm> xD
<d42> wrzucasz jakieś kivy i śmieszną apke na telefon też zrobisz
<Ashiren> przyklad programu w pythonie ktory dziala pod windowsem (dosc stary z 2008) http://piro.wikidot.com/
<confluency> bartek: jest możliwe tworzenie aplikacji exe, ale nie musisz się o to teraz martwić, bo to niepotrzebna komplikacja. Martw się, jak coś napiszesz i będziesz chciał rozdawać.
<d42> kolega confluency dobrze pisze :^)
<confluency> Jak poczekasz, to na pewno będzie łatwiej. A może MS zacznie instalować pythona na windows. Nie wiadomo.
<bartek> czyli moje dylematy o przydatność tego języka są niezasadne
<d42> ironpython sobie poklepiesz
<d42> fajnie będzie xD
<firemark> d42, fuj
<d42> no nie pierdol
<d42> firemark: to czuje, że nie widziałeś pythonnet xD
<firemark> ironpythona nawet udalo mi sie wlaczyc
<firemark> pythonnet hmm nie znam faktycznie
<d42> tldr .net na cpytonie
<d42> a nie pyton w .necie ,_,
<firemark> using (Py.GIL())
<firemark> dawut
<firemark> nie po to rezygnuje z cpythona by miec GIL
<d42> sądze, że troche chcesz GIL bo większość klepaczy nie umie synchronizacje xD
<drathir> bry...
<firemark> elo
<malutka> hej
<firemark> hejo
<gjm> hejoo
<malutka> no hej
<gjm> mhm
<prs> |113845|               d42  | ale w dobie electrona nikt nie zauważy xD
<prs> troche to.
<prs> i wszystko w docker.
<firemark> sroker
<Dread> jeszcze deploy jakimś gównem z npma
<bartek> wie ktoś jak ściągnąć mapy do Open Arena?
<malutka> ktoś wie :>
<firemark> ktos w to gra?
<malutka> Ci co tęsknią do lat dzieciństwa :D
<firemark> to raczej za Q1
<malutka> tja  xD
<bartek> lubie na szybko odpalić i trochę postrzelać
<bartek> tylko nieraz nie włazi na serwer bo nie może załadować mapy
<firemark> bartek: serwer powinnien ci pozwolić ściągnąć
<bartek> właśnie coś słabo, wyświetla że nie może ściągnąć i wychodzi do menu głównego
<bartek> znalazłem na forum społeczności openarena mappack
<bartek> ściągnę i pomyśle gdzie go wrzucić ;p
<TheNumb> do kosza
<bartek> ;]
<firemark> TheNumb: glupoty pleciesz
<firemark> do /dev/null
<bartek> jestem zmuszony wyzwać was na deatch match, możecie wybrać mapę
<gjm> de_dust
<bartek> ;]
<thc_injection> TheNumb pamiętasz coś z roku 2012?
<prs> na plakatach był taki mnich któremo zalewało tybet.
<TheNumb> thc_injection: średnio
<TheNumb> wtedy miałem 5 lat
<TheNumb> :/
<prs> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Uv6EIge9ENg/TJSJBSw6QSI/AAAAAAAAAAM/IPmbDeMRNAk/s1600/monk.jpg
<prs> o, tak.
<TheNumb> thc_injection: wstrzykujesz sobie thc, ćpunie? :/
<thc_injection> w 2012 pojawił się taki dox, który mam na popsutym dysku, a z internetu zniknął całkowicie, natrafiłem na inny dox (przez archive.org) fir3 i elusivena, ale akurat ich wklejki mnie nie interesują, może kojarzysz czy da się jeszcze tego doxa znaleźć
<prs> bo palenie szkodzi zdrowiu.
<thc_injection> nie, tak sobie wpisałem
<gjm> czekaj co
<gjm> xD
<thc_injection> kiedyś ktoś zrobił i opublikował w wielu miejscach dox takiego pseudo hakera, który wczoraj wydał książkę o security, koleś miał nick amz i wchodził tutaj na kanał w 2012
<thc_injection> mam ten dox, ale niestety na uszkodzonym dysku, nie chce mi się marnować za dużo czasu tylko po to, żeby sobie przypomnieć co w tym doxie było
<gjm> Może go sam zapytasz?
<gjm> Siedzi na IRCu.
<prs> książke?
<gjm> kę
<TheNumb> wypociny
<Ashiren> shackuj ten dysk i odczytaj
<thc_injection> To nie kwestia shackowania tylko talerze są uszkodzone, więc byłoby sporo roboty.
<gjm> Wsadź do zmywarki.
<prs> oh
<prs> gjm: dokładnie.
<prs> nagle zrozumiałem ten ciąg myślenia który doprowadził do wody z mydłem.
<prs> czy tam płynem do mycia naczyń.
<gjm> d e t e r g e n t e m
<thc_injection> poszukam na innych dyskach, z 2013, może tam mam jeszcze
<prs> literalnie chciał umyć talerze.
<d42> prosze nie doxować
<thc_injection> to nie mój dox, ale to jeden z tych doxów, gdzie pojawiły się szczegóły, których aż nie chciało się czytać, bo to był dox uwzględniający poczynania pana o nicku amz również w torze
<Ashiren> doxowanie pelna para
<thc_injection> no, ale nikt nic nie pamięta :P
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<thc_injection> no w końcu znalazłem
<Ashiren> plot twist: dox to trojan
<prs> plot twist: potrzebował tyle czasu na kanale żeby go wszystkim podrzucić.
<prs> Uploading [==============>.......] 64%
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-27
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> ohayou
<bartek> ;]
<gjm> choo choo
<bartek> to normalne że w pythonie nie może wyświetlić polskich znaków w normalnym tekście?
<bartek> np. print "który" wywali błąd
<Ashiren> hm?
<bartek> print "ktory" przejdzie bez błędu
<Dread> bartek: mówilem, zebys pisal w pythonie 3
<Ashiren> na gorze pliku dodaj linijke    # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<bartek> faktycznie w python3 przechodzi
<Dread> bo python2 ma problem z unicodem cale zycie
<bartek> tylko mam taki fajny kurs z ćwiczeniami i tam odrazu sobie kod wklepuje ale on jest do 2
<bartek> ;/
<Dread> to co ashiren podal zadziala, ale za to potem bedziesz googlowal dlaczego Ci sie wywala
<bartek> yhym
<Ashiren> python2 jest przestarzaly ale pewnie bedzie zyl wiecznie
<Dread> umrze
<Ashiren> na razie najwieksza roznice odczujesz ze print musi miec nawiasy
<Ashiren> jak zwierze
<Dread> phhh
<Dread> str i bytes
<Dread> generatory zamiast tupli w niektorych kiejscach
<Ashiren> 'na razie'
<Dread> miejscach*
<Dread> no dobra
<bartek> yhym
<Ashiren> ale i tak zaopatrz sie w kurs typowy dla python3
<Dread> py2 jest jak stary zetor, jeszcze jezdzi, ale po co
<bartek> będę robił do końca ten kurs do dwójki bo fajny jest, ale będę odpalał w konsoli w 3 i miał na uwadze ()przy princie
<bartek> skończe go to poszukam następnego
<bartek> ten jest fajny bo ma taki silnik na stronce który od razu wykonuje kod
<bartek> wiem że dla was też to jest fascynujące :D
<gjm> Klep w pythonie, a nie na IRCu.
<gjm> :>
<bartek> się wie
<blabs> siemka korzysta ktos z blob themes manager? chce exportowac zapisane w nim ustawienia ale z tego co widze chyba nie ma takiej opcji?
<bartek> istnieje skrót klawiszowy żeby przenieść aktywne okno na drugi obszar roboczy?
<Ashiren> ctrl+shift+alt+strzalka?
<mati75> alt + f4
<Dread> alt+sysrq+o
<bartek> Ashiren wygrywa
<bartek> dzięki :)
<Ashiren> inne nie dzialaly?
<gjm> \:D/
<bartek> idk
<Ashiren> gjm: skrecony kark?
<drathir> bry...
<carramba> dobry wieczor :)
<carramba> nie nie mam problemow, przyszedłem sobie powisiec i wmiare umiejetnosci pomoc :)
<carramba> chyba, ze ktos umie fglrx na 2 monitory z kde3 na xorg 7.6 :>
<carramba> sle slamazarzy na jednym z monitorow potwornie
<Dread> >kde3
<carramba> sorry, dziala
<carramba> mojego suska nie zmienie, ale problem dotyczy czegos w xorg.conf wiec jest ponad dystrybucyjny, hope so
<Dread> >xorg.conf
<Dread> ,_,
<carramba> Dread, '>suse' ?
<carramba> ;p
<Dread> utknales w 2007?
<carramba> mniej wiecej
<carramba> open, ale wciaz sie nie przyzwyczailem uzywac
<carramba> ditro nie problem, tylko trzeba uswiadomic ten problem pomiedzy klawira a ekranem jak to zrobic,
<carramba> moge walnac 16.04 czy 16.10 albo i 17.04 (jest juz czy sie jak zwykle opoznia?) i se wygenerowac xorg.vonfa
<carramba> hmm sorry za monolog ale jest to jakas metoda... dziekuje byliscie przydatni sama swoja obecnoscia :)
<carramba> jak ja nienawidze amd :>
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-28
<bartek> hiho
<gjm> huehue
<pietrek> Witam,
<pietrek> mam mint 18.1
<pietrek> Zauważyłem, że gdy przeglądam pliki, katalogi w nemo system się przycina. Musze chwilę czekać na otwarcie katalogu, po kliknięciu prawoklikiem na katalog, plik menu podręczne otwiera się z zauważalnym opóźnieniem. A w tym momencie użycie procesora wzrasta do 100%. Sprawdzałem za pomocą htop.
<pietrek> Jak to poprawić?
<gjm> Odpal z terminala i zobacz co wypluwa.
<Ashiren> a jaki proces zuzywa 100%
<pietrek> Ashiren-no właśnie nemo skacze do 100%
<pietrek> gjm- (nemo:12788): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:63:17: Theming engine 'unico' not found
<gjm> To raczej nie to (:
<prs> nie wiadomo, może silnik CSSów w gtk powoduje te problemy. :)
<Ashiren> do kogo nalezy ~/.cache/thumbnails albo czy ~/.cache/thumbnails jest duze?
<prs> apt install dolphin emelfm2
<prs> i sprawdź czy też równie powoli otwierają.
<prs> (dolphin wciągnie sporo kde jeżeli nie masz)
<Dread> thunar!111
<Ashiren> mc
<Dread> echo ./*
<Dread> :D
<pietrek> Dolphin mi nie działa prawidłowo, nie wyświetla ikon wogóle
<gjm> pcmanfm!
<prs> pietrek: ale działą szybko?
<pietrek> działa normalnie tylko bez ikon
<prs> no... to ustaw ikony i korzystaj z dolphina.
<prs> ;)
<pietrek> Ashiren- wspomniany katalog ma około 700kB
<gjm> grubo
<Ashiren> to nic
<pietrek> prs- gdzie te ikony ustawić? Jakoś nie widzę.
<confluency> Polecam przeglądanie plików w terminalu. ;)
<pietrek> W sumie najczęściej korzystam z mc w terminalu. Ale to dziwne, że cały system działa raczej sprawnie, a przy uruchomionym nemo takie coś.
<gjm> Zasilacz z czarnej listy.
<drathir> bry...
<d42> nie polecam przeglądania plików w terminalu
<d42> bo to jest mentalna bieda :3
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-29
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2017/04/c4da135c06bf2feefc4e76c1e15c61c9.jpg
<diogenes_> Saturday*
<gjm> on jeszcze nie wie
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aG1bjd6_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> 3: https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/app8bwW_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aebdA2v_460s.jpg
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzK2AAR7_1k
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/Ro2GzU7.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Ow4TqE9.jpg
<diogenes_> Ashiren, daj zgadne
<diogenes_> to musi byc jakis kociac
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<carramba> whois 45.33.61.130
<carramba> NJ USA
<carramba> trzeba mu boczku dac na dzien dobry nastepnym razem, znormalnieje
<carramba> po hamerykansku niech sie bekonu nawpierdziela ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-30
<drathir> bry...
<ximian> bry
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-23
<mati75> można zawsze zbudować samemu
<Spass_> zgadza się, chodzi mi tu raczej tylko o łatwość instalacji po postawieniu nowego systemu, dla kogoś np
<drathir> ssh -XCv root@localhost powinno pozwolic uruchomic w teorii...
<mati75> to wyświetla logowanie graficzne na roota
<mati75> i konsole roota dodaje do menu
<malutka> o/
<gjm> gksu jest przestarzałe
<gjm> >gksu is being replaced by gksu PolicyKit, please take a look at http://live.gnome.org/gksu.
<Dread> gunwome
<gjm> >This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<gjm> xD
<gjm> gg wp
<Spass_> natknąłem się gdzieś na zamiennik gksu - pkexec
<Spass_> i generalnie działa, ale nie wiadomo dlaczego nie z każdą apką, np. nie uruchamia u mnie leafpad, ale thunar i mousepad już tak
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-24
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<Spass> \o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-25
<nct> ping bakura
<malutka> o/
<Spass> dzień dobry
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Ashiren> hohi
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> przerabiam sobie kurs css i html, myślisz że przyszłościowe?
<bartek> później jeszcze js dołoże
<Ashiren> js dlugo nie zniknie i jak rak atakuje coraz to inne dziedziny it wiec spoko
<bartek> to elegancko
<bartek> jeszcze mi sie marzy PHP i MySQL później, ale nie wszystko na raz
<gjm> słodki jeżu
<gjm> kys
<bartek> co sie stało sie
<Ashiren> mhm
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-26
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<Spass> nahajpowani na boberka czy "meh..."?
<gjm> co
<Spass> o przepraszam, chciałem napisać "czy towarzyszki i towarzysze kanału są podekscytowani nowym wydaniem systemu operacyjnego Ubuntu o rozszerzonym okresie wsparcia oraz systemów jemu pochodnych, które to powinno do nas zawitać już w dniu dzisiejszym?" :)
<gjm> Tu nikt nie ma Ubuntu.
<Ashiren> tak, ale najpierw trzeba ogolic bobra
<Spass> ja się średnio cieszę bo mi dziady jedne popsuli aplety na panelu w Xubuntu i trzeba po nich poprawiać
<Spass> jedne ikony się skalują do wysokości panelu, drugie zostają małe, ehhh...
<confluency> Spass: czekam aż inni przetestują zanim sama zrobię upgrade.
<Spass> słusznie, zaczekanie do wydania punktowego 18.04.1 to pewnie dobry pomysł, sam się zastanawiam czy tak nie zrobić, bo na zapewne na starcie będę jakieś niedoróbki
<drathir> woow ktos tu ubu uzywa ^^
<drathir> *hides*
<drathir> ale dobrze, ze przypomnieliscie czas na -Syu... ^^
<Spass> to już każdy z Ubuntu pouciekał czy jak? :)
<jacekn> Spass: trolluja cie :) Uzywaja ludzie Ubuntu tutaj
<jacekn> nie wszyscy oczywiscie
<Spass> tylko Arch!
<jacekn> tylko Slackware!
<malutka> Arch!
<gjm> AmigaOS
<malutka> commodoreOS :3
<Spass> ja jestem z obozu Atari ;) od tego zaczynałem przygodę, jakiś bieda-model z serii XE
<jacekn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuvxP1-Z_U8
<Spass_> czy ktoś korzysta z neta od Orange? bo nie wiem czy tylko ja mam taki problem z dość częstym wyrzucaniem z freenode
<Spass_> przekleństwo neostrady wciąż nade mną krąży
<Dread> 'dość częstym' czyli co ile
<Spass_> raz na dzień, częściej dwa razy na dzień
<drathir> Spass_: lol sprecyzuj masz jakies staty neostrada lte swiatlo?
<drathir> Spass_: po joiach wyglada ze router restartujesz...
<Spass_> a no tak, bo Orange to teraz ma wszystko przecież, lece po linii telefonicznej
<drathir> Spass_: adsl?
<Dread> drathir: adsl ma.
<drathir> Spass_: lognij sie na lifeboxa...
<Spass_> mam w info na ircu dumne neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl
<drathir> bo on nie bardzo live ;p
<Spass_> no jestem, admin/admin :P
<drathir> Spass_: szczerze po tym nie ma co zerkac nie zawsze to updatniete do rzeczywitosci bywa ;p
<Spass_> nie na, mam inne hasło, spokojnie
<drathir> Spass_: passa masz 8 z wifi wpa...
<drathir> cz tamy 6 ;p
<Spass_> ...ależ skądże znowu ;)
<drathir> Spass_: po upgradzie i tak Ci ressna ;p
<Spass_> musze kiedyś się temu przyjrzeć na poważnie, bo mnie te komunikaty już drażnią (Rozłączono (Połączenie zerwane przez drugą stronę))
<drathir> btw jakby komus pacman hangowal to pacserva wina ^^ ;p
<Spass_> no ostatnio patrzyłem to nawet swoich adresów dns w to pudło juz nie mogę wprowadzić
<Spass_> wstyd tego używać, no ale lenistwo + mała (brak) konkurencji na wiosce robi swoje
<Spass_> a co myślisz, że to może być kwestia ustawień na routerze? coś konkretnie szukać? logów?
<Spass_> co ja piszę, na tym dziadostwie to pewnie nie udostępniają czegoś takiego plebsowi/klientom
<drathir> Spass_: lol widze ze fakt nie mozna ;p
<drathir> Spass_: nom lepiej na tplinka vdsl-a sie przesiasc...
<drathir> Spass_: a dns-y na bank lockneli po tym jak hackowali przez ntp ;p
<Spass_> ano trudno się nie zgodzić, już dawno powinienem to białe pudło wymienić
<Spass_> na czarne, bo teraz czarne routery są najlepsze!
<drathir> Spass_: to funbox ? to wejdz na wsparcie...
<drathir> Spass_: informacje systemowe
<Spass_> ZTE Livebox FTTH v2
<drathir> jakie masz oprogramowanie z ciekawosci ?
<drathir> a to chyba bedzie ten stary taki ala dekoder s jednym scietym kantem.. ;p
<Spass_> tak, ten własnie
<drathir> ^^ ;p
<Spass_> firmware SoftAtHome ZT20_sip-pl-5.2.0.17, firmware orange step4-sip-pl
<drathir> korzystasz po wifiku czy kablu ?
<drathir> wejdz na dsl-a i zobacz synchronizacje i bledy...
<Spass_> WiFi, co ciekawe pokazuje mi tam "czas trwania połączenia 00 d 00 g 44 m 27 s" więc całe połaczenia szlag trafia, dlatego mnie z IRCa wywala
<drathir> lol ostatnia synchronizacja w tamtym roku ;p
<drathir> *hides*
<drathir> czas połączenia DSL
<drathir> 116 d
<drathir> ;p
<drathir> *hides*
<Spass_> tego mam dużo "Liczba sekund z błędami (ES) w trakcie pobierania (od momentu ostaniej synchronizacji)"
<Spass_> 119
<drathir> Spass_: to calkiem sporo ;/
<Spass_> synchro świeże - 22 kwietnia 2018, 03 h 11 m
<drathir> margines szumu?
<Spass_> 6.0
<drathir> zaraz wifika ztweakujemy najpierw dsl...
<drathir> Spass_: to nie taki zly...
<drathir> Spass_: a powazne bledy?
<Spass_> w zakładce internet mi pokazuje, że połaczenie trwa od mojej ostatniej wywałki z irca, ale "błędy ostatniego połączenia - brak"
<Spass_> bez konkretnych logów to pewnie dupa "/
<Spass_> poważne tylko 1
<drathir> 17:16 -!- Spass [~malysps@axn174.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl] has quit [Ping timeout: 256 seconds]
<drathir> czyli nie do konca sie zgadza z czasem synchronyzacji...
<Spass_> tia, bo mnie wywala i od razu loguje na Spass_ a stary login zostaje
<drathir> a na ile masz synchronizacje zestawiona?
<drathir>  gora/dol
<drathir> a i pytanie masz dekoder iptv?
<Spass_> w sensie tam gdzie ten margines szumu? 976 Kb/s w góre, 20965 Kb/s w dół
<drathir> k czyli dawaj w zakladke moje wifi
<drathir> albo na pm chodz zeby nie zasmieca ;p
<Spass_> tak, jest z tym powiązana jakaś usługa tv, ale ja tv nie oglądam od 10 lat to nie wiem, jakiś dekoder leży u ojca :P
<Spass_> ok
<Spass> gorący news - z tego co czytam na ircu to im sie w ostatniej chwili cos wykrzaczyło z Ubuntu 18.04 (konkretnie ubiquity) i chyba będą jeszcze na szybko testować nowy respin
<confluency> Co pięć sekund w #ubuntu ktoś się pyta "już jest?" "a teraz?" "a teraz?" "a kiedy będzie?!!"
<confluency> Chyba nikt dzisiaj w Canonical nie będzie spać. ;)
<CookieM> imprezkę robią na #ubuntu-release-party
<Ashiren> wycieklo zdjecie z tej imprezy https://media.wplm.pl/thumbs/ODI1L3VfMS9jY19kNzkzMi9wL3BpY3R1cmVzLzIwMTQvMDIvMDgvNjQwLzQ3OS9jenfDs3JrYV93X3N3ZXRlcmthY2guanBn.jpg
<Spass> to zdjęcie jest wieczne
<Spass> rozmowa dewów Xubuntu o obecnym błędzie wstrzymującym wydanie - "shouldn't affect us" "fingers still crossed.." :D
<Spass> no to ja też "fingers crossed" alleluja i do przodu
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-27
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<Spass> cześć
<drathir> bry...
<gjm> Ashiren: http://wstaw.org/m/2018/04/27/image-004.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<malutka> <3
<dfgg> <:
<dfgg> gjm: wącha się pod paszkami
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-28
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/__0CraPfmmSRYt3x17U7NjTlwr9qVGmmVi739QjvETI.jpg?w=576&s=231593b9978851de002ec210927d6a5b
<malutka> o/
<malutka> :*
<Ashiren> :6 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ap2RX6p_460svvp9.webm
<malutka> *o*
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/w_pGOV_GJlOWwHLnPBC90YNighBx7dAf8ZP003heIxA.jpg?w=900&s=d38ca47c7cabeb6b3c5d3df1392771b0
<Spass> ale ma skurczybyk krótkie łapki
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/09f4XxMhOJoL1TYNaj3voPa4Chu2_8HjjrIITh5Vjwk.jpg?w=575&s=1127ac29dc63c74b1b9eecb5df3095c0
<Spass> tak sobie testuje nowe Xubuntu od paru dni na drugim dysku, testuje... i to chyba najgorsze wydanie X od lat :/
<Spass> poważnie myślę czy nie przejść na Ubuntu
<Spass> poczekam do 18.04.1 i zdecyduję, macie już jakieś konkretne przemyślenia o Ubu 18.04?
<Spass> nagrałem nawet parę filmików dla devów X, żeby zobaczyli na własne oczy co wypuścili :P
<Spass> dla przykładu - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY4ZuxsPifw - każda ikona na panelu z innej parafii, jedne się skalują do wielkości drugie nie, różne podświetlenie po najechaniu, migające elementy na panelu, jakieś dziwne małe wizualne bugi.... a to tylko mała część tego co znalazłem
<gjm> Trzeba było kupić Maca.
<mati75> zainstinstaluj fluxbox
<mati75> a tak serio wywal indicatory
<mati75> to robi problem
<confluency> Naprawdę zainstaluj Fluxbox. Fluxbox jest fajny.
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.redditmedia.com/qyAhJ2Xg-cGclJFoM71jGDkK5Z1VxqRcf-MM7VRbrx0.jpg?w=576&s=c252a30f57365255f22883ef16f66db2
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/z2ZSgu7Tf-rrcNHRzvWus8ppmQlwWUpUZyVBaZdx4J0.jpg?w=576&s=9cd698e5f9857b3c8939348c05a65cbc
<malutka> <3
<Spass> Fluxbox, dawno tego słowa nie słyszałem, ale chyba się już zawinęli http://fluxbox.org/
<Spass> no cóż, redditorzy z unixporn pokochali Openbox, porzucili Fluxbox [*]
<Spass> gjm, spoko, ale z moim wrednym charakterem to i w Macu bym bugole znalazł ;)
<drathir> Spass: jak tam net?
<Spass> jakby nieco lepiej i stabilniej póki co, dzieki
<Spass> zostane na tym co jest jakiś czas bez dalszego kombinowania
<Spass> gjm, "Trzeba było kupić Maca." to powinna być standardowa auto-odpowiedź na wszystkie bugi zgłaszane na Launchpadzie
<gjm> A jak już o Openboxie mowa…
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2018/04/28/20_25_00_2018-04-28_1600x900_scrot.png
<gjm> :3
<Spass> no i elegancko, jeszcze powiedz, że w tle leci sobie synth wave ;)
<Spass> jeśli nie to powinien
<gjm> Nope, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaMbKZPBruU
<Spass> (dodane do playlisty)
<Spass> od autorów: "We camped out at the studio, so it was literally just wake up, consume as much fucking drugs as possible, and then just start jamming."
<jacekowski> co do bugow
<jacekowski> wywalila mi sie dzisiaj awionika
<jacekowski> wszystko dzialalo ale ekran dotykowy nie dzialal
<jacekowski> i musialem wszystko wpisywac dwoma pokretlami
<jacekowski> nieprzyjemne
<jacekowski> po restarcie na ziemi zadzialalo wszystko prawidlowo
<gjm> Przykra sprawa.
<jacekowski> dosyc
<drathir> Spass: nie ma za co, oby sie trzymal tak dalej...
<drathir> jacekowski: a to w razie w chociaz ma jakies analogowe zyrokompasy? ;/
<Spass> pytanie laika, ta awionika używa jakiegoś specjalistycznego oprogramowania? czy siedzi na czymś znanym?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/Qy8zIK6VMXe4QHGO54qwwbwRrOw-dp9b37R-bRnf5_s.jpg?w=627&s=950c2e8c7ab6de4ac8526c8435e63165
<jacekowski> Spass: specjalistyczne oprogramowanie
<jacekowski> drathir: ma sztuczny horyzont mechaniczny prozniowy
<jacekowski> drathir: reszta instrumentow elektryczna
<jacekowski> drathir: albo w ogole nie ma zasilania (predkosciomierz i wysokosciomierz)
<drathir> jacekowski: uff... to dobrze zawsze cos...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-29
<jacekowski> drathir: ale sa rowniez zapasowe radia
<jacekowski> drathir: itd.
<jacekowski> drathir: wiec szansa ze wszystko padnie jest znikoma
<jacekowski> drathir: ale do NAV/COM 1 mam podlaczony HSI (horizontal situation indicator - takie polaczenie zyroskopu od kierunku automatycznie kompensowanego z kompasu + VOR-ILS na jednym instrumencie)
<gggcccvvv> czesc, jest tu i teraz specjalista od lubuntu? :)
<Ashiren> oO
<gjm> Wyjątkowo nie ma.
<malutka> :3
<gggcccvvv> no to kanal  :(
<Ashiren> a jakiez klopoty masz dzisiaj
<gggcccvvv> chce zaktualizowac do wersji 18.04  a aktualizator pokazuje 17.10 :/
<drathir> jacekowski: hmmm... to sygnal na bazie gps-u tez bierze czy tylko z nadajnikow naziemnych+ innych maszyn zblizeniowka taka ?
<drathir> gggcccvvv: moze musi o 1 wersje sakac max?
<gggcccvvv> drathir: tak mialem w ubuntu 12.04 jak czekalem 4 lata, karte sim pożyczyłem z duza liczba GB na okazje aktualizacji
<gjm> kek
<drathir> gggcccvvv: nie wem czy nie szybciej reinstall ;p
<drathir> a iso zassac na jakims hotspocie...
<gggcccvvv> drathir:  stary komp dvd nie ma, netinstala nie umiem ;(
<gggcccvvv> no nic, poczekam do 20:00 i sprobuje ponownie, potem sie pakuje i dluuuugi wekend :) milego swietowania Wam zycze :)
<Ashiren> instalacja lubuntu... widze szalony weekend sie szykuje
<malutka> party hard :>
<Ashiren> pacaur -Syu
<Ashiren> ach
<drathir> z usb moze da rade...
<drathir> yaourt -Syu ^^ trzeba pokompilowac ;p
<drathir> a nawet -Syua --devel ;p
<jacekowski> drathir: mozna sobie wybierac
<jacekowski> drathir: ale teraz wymagaja prawie wszedzie P-RNAV ktory w lekkich samolotach jest do osiagniecia tylko GPSem w sensownych cenach
<jacekowski> drathir: (£25000 za garmina GTN 750)
<jacekowski> drathir: mozna tez osiagnac to na podstawie nadajnikow naziemnych (DME/DME system ktory uzywa dwoch (i wiecej) naziemnych nadajnikow DME do pomiaru odleglosci)
<jacekowski> drathir: ale korzysta sie z roznych sposobow nawigacji w zaleznosci od tego jakie sa wymagania
<jacekowski> drathir: i duze samoloty maja jeszcze ADIRU - inercyjna nawigacja
<jacekowski> drathir: ktora po 8 godzinach lotu przez ocean bez uaktualniania pozycji z GPSu ma dokladnosc 100m
<jacekowski> drathir: ale tam pojedynczy laserowy zyroskop to koszt rzedu £100000 a trzeba 4 (w sumie 3 ale daja 4 na zapas) + rozna elektronika i akcelerometry i masz okolo miliona funtow za jednego
<jacekowski> drathir: a trzeba 3
<drathir> jacekowski: woow to masakrycznie dokladne w sumie cena sie przeklada na dokladnosc i mozliwosci bardzo czesto... zwlaszcza w elektronce...
<jacekowski> tutaj cena jest bardzo podnoszona iloscia dokumentacji
<jacekowski> gtn 750 do eksperymentalnych samolotow kosztuje 1/3 tego co do certyfikowanych
<jacekowski> i instalujesz sobie sam
<drathir> jacekowski: nom wierze w tych wielkich rejsowych chinskie tlumaczenia do checklist jak cos nie dziala bylaby tragedia...choc tam na bank dlubania za duzego nie moze byc podejrzewam...
<jacekowski> garmin G5 - bardzo ladny instrument
<drathir> jacekowski: a jak sam zainstalujesz to w sensie jest to akceptowane mozesz na takim nawigowac czy sie przyczepiliby przy jakichs przegladach?
<jacekowski> eksperymentalna wersja - £1140 certyfikowana £1914 + drugie tyle za instalacje
<drathir> nie wiem czy tam ktos dopuszcza okresowo do uzytku...
<jacekowski> w eksperymentalnych jesli sam zbudowales to nikt
<jacekowski> wysylasz papierki i dostajesz Permit to Fly
<jacekowski> jesli kupiles od kogos to musi byc inspekcja robiona
<jacekowski> certyfikowane, przeglad co 50h (podstawowy)
<jacekowski> i co roku powazniejszy przeglad
<jacekowski> drathir: jak sam zainstalujesz w certyfikowanym samolocie to nie mozesz nim legalnie leciec
<drathir> jacekowski: 50h to tak dosc czesto sie wydaje...
<drathir> uuu...
<jacekowski> tzn. mozesz zrobic co chcesz
<jacekowski> ale musisz znalezc licencjonowanego mechanika ktory sie podpisze
<jacekowski> drathir: nie az tak czesto
<jacekowski> drathir: rejsowe samoloty maja przeglad jeszcze czesciej
<jacekowski> drathir: kazdy samolot jest dosyc dokladnie ogladany codziennie
<drathir> jacekowski: a z ciekawosci to drozsze od transponderow cenowo jest ? tych co lokacje samolotu pokazuja...
<drathir> bo podejrzewam, ze te to odgornie przydzielane...
<jacekowski> transponder sam nic nie pokazuje
<jacekowski> i transponderow jest kilka typow
<jacekowski> mode A albo C albo S albo S z ES
<jacekowski> mode A na zapytanie od radaru odpowiada 4 cyfrowym kodem
<jacekowski> ale to radar na podstawie czasu odpowiedzi i kata wie gdzie transponder jest
<drathir> jacekowski: bo to jest przydzielone i zakodwane pod kazda maszyne z tej calej lotnictwa agencji ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> kod do transpondera ci przydziela ATC
<jacekowski> wiec przed lotem ci dadza "squawk 1234"
<jacekowski> i to wbijasz do transpondera
<jacekowski> albo jak latasz z niekontrolowanych lotnisk uzywasz 7000
<drathir> ooo... a to ciekawe nie pomyslalbym nawet, ze to w ta strone dziala...
<jacekowski> albo 1200 w usa
<jacekowski> potem masz mode C
<jacekowski> mode C wysyla 4 cyfrowy kod + wysokosc samolotu
<jacekowski> ale tez tylko na zapytanie od radaru
<drathir> jacekowski: o ten lepszy...
<jacekowski> i potem masz mode S
<jacekowski> mode S wysyla dodatkowe informacje
<jacekowski> jak 24bitowy kod ktory jest przypisany na zawsze do tego konkretnego samolotu
<jacekowski> numer lotu
<jacekowski> + moze (ale nie musi) wysylac takie rzeczy jak ustawienie wysokosciomiera (cisnienie na poziomie morza), wybrana wysokosc w autopilocie, magnetyczny kierunek lotu, predkosc wzgledem powietrza itd.
<jacekowski> ale to wszystko tez na zapytanie radaru
<jacekowski> (albo innego samolotu wyposazonego w TCAS)
<jacekowski> i potem masz mode S + ES
<jacekowski> znane rowniez jako ADS-B
<drathir> jacekowski: czyli od tego tcas-a sa osobne zestawy odbior nadawanie ? niepowiazane z tymi od transpondera ?
<jacekowski> drathir: TCAS odbiera sygnal z transpondera
<jacekowski> drathir: i na podstawie tego samoloty sa w stanie ocenic wzajemna pozycje
<jacekowski> drathir: i potem rowniez zdecydowac czy cos z tym zrobic
<drathir> tylko jesli radar wywoluje odpowiedz to kazdy samolot musiabu tez jak radar ale na mniejsza odleglosc to samo robic?
<jacekowski> drathir: nie do konca
<jacekowski> drathir: TCAS uzywa kierunkowych anten
<jacekowski> a ADS-B to mode S gdzie jeszcze transponder wysyla rowniez pozycje z GPSu (zewnetrznego - ale niektore maja wbudowany tez) + dodatkowo wysyla sam z siebie to wszystko bez pytania
<drathir> i tu tez putanie czy jesli w jednym czasie tcas i radar zaputanie zadadza to odpowiedz jest kolejkowana czy jet mozliwe jednoczesne przetwarzanie i poinformowanie obu o odpowiedzi...
<drathir> jacekowski: a to akurat fajnie bo samemu mozna zdekodowac...
<jacekowski> drathir: jedna jest olewana
<jacekowski> drathir: bo odpowiedz musi byc po bardzo dokladnie okreslonej ilosci czasu
<drathir> k ale jak wysle odpowiedz to i tak oba systemy odbiora?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> ale jeden bedzie myslal ze transponder jest blizej
<jacekowski> dlatego to wszystko jest powtarzana dosyc czesto
<jacekowski> i obrabiane dosyc bardzo
<drathir> a to jest ok... bo o ile dobrze rozumiem to w sumie nawet w teorii jesli radar z nadawaniem by nawalil to teoretycznie moglby w miare dzialac na wtwolaniach z tcas-a...
<jacekowski> radary sa dwa
<jacekowski> primary i secondary
<jacekowski> primary to taki ktory wykryje kazdy kawalek metalu
<jacekowski> i ten dziala bez transponderow
<jacekowski> ale wtedy kontroler nie wie nic na temat tego samolotu (i czy to na pewno jest samolot)
<jacekowski> do tego masz potem secondary ktory uzywa tylko transponderow
<jacekowski> a potem masz komputer ktory to obrabia
<drathir> jacekowski: ale zawsze radiowo ostrzec w stanie jest chocial o kierunku z ktorego mozliwe zagrozenie kolizyjne wystepuje, a to i tak wiele moim zdaniem...
<jacekowski> i robi ladny obraz gdzie ignoruje wszystko co sie rusza powoli (bo normalny radar primary ma duzo szumow)
<drathir> chocial/chociaz*
<jacekowski> a kupa sektorow i lotnisk nie ma radaru
<jacekowski> oceany nie maja radarow
<jacekowski> separacja jest robiona proceduralnie
<jacekowski> wiec lecac z europy do usa
<jacekowski> jeszcze bedac nad UK
<jacekowski> kontaktujesz sie z Shanwick Oceanic minimum 30 minut przed wlotem do przestrzeni oceanicznej
<jacekowski> dlatego to jeszcze z UK robisz
<drathir> jacekowski: nad oceanem z takim wbudowanym chyba sa w stanie w miare je pooddzielac od siebie czy te korytarze nie sa jednak takie wielkie?
<jacekowski> tych korytarzy jest duzo
<jacekowski> a TCAS nie jest uzywany do oddzielania samolotow
<jacekowski> TCAS jest na wszelki wypadek
<jacekowski> wiec dziala to na takiej zasadzie
<jacekowski> twoj "clearance" (nie jestem pewien jak to jest po polsku)
<jacekowski> jest dostarczany przez prestwick w angli od kontrolerow w shannon w irlandii (dlatego sie nazywaja Shanwick)
<jacekowski> ale zeby dostac takie cos musisz miec kilka rzecz
<jacekowski> y
<jacekowski> proponowana trasa (standardowa trasa badz nie), punkt wlotu w przestrzen oceaniczna, czas w tym punkcie i predkosc
<drathir> jacekowski: nie w sensie nad oceanem nie tcas, ale sa w stanie na tyle je oddzielic, ze z tym wbudowanym ADIRU bezpiecznie je odseparowac? w sumie nie wiem jak nad oceanami jest duzy ten ruch...
<jacekowski> i wtedy kontroler patrzy czy jest dziura na tej trasie o tym czasie
<jacekowski> drathir: bardzo duzy
<jacekowski> drathir: samolot co 10 minut
<jacekowski> drathir: na tej samej trasie
<jacekowski> i teraz na podstawie ruchu i innych rzeczy kontroler ci daje twoja trase
<drathir> bo to w sumie jak przy ladzie sie nie dogada to potem chyba tylko satelitarnymi telefonami o ile dzialaja przy takiej predkosci...
<jacekowski> czas wlotu w przestrzen oceaniczna
<jacekowski> jak rowniez czas "clearance void"
<drathir> jacekowski: wooow to namwet bym nie przypuszczal, ze az tak to zatloczone... kurczaki to gorzej od metra...
<jacekowski> czyli jak mu powiesz np. ze bedziesz nad COLOR o 55
<jacekowski> to ci powie COLOR no earlier than 55, clearance void time 00
<jacekowski> i jak cos sie stalo i nie udalo ci sie byc w tym miejscu w tym 5 minutowym oknie to jestes w dupie
<jacekowski> (moze sie uda nowy clearance dostac, a moze bedziesz musial czekac na nastepna dziure albo dostaniesz inna trase)
<jacekowski> a w druga strone masz kanadyjczykow z gander
<jacekowski> ale wyglada to tak samo
<drathir> to naprawde zatloczone... tak to jeszcze moze korekty normalnie robic przez radio, a tam to nerwowka zeby tylko zdazyc...
<jacekowski> jest tez bardzo okreslona procedura na awarie
<jacekowski> ktora zaczyna sie od tego ze zakrecasz od razu o 90 stopni
<jacekowski> no i w razie czego jest ostatecznie TCAS
<jacekowski> drathir: kupa lotnisk mniejszych ma kontrole proceduralna
<jacekowski> drathir: albo nawet nie ma kontrolera
<jacekowski> i radaru
<jacekowski> drathir: wiec da sie robic separacje bez radaru
<jacekowski> drathir: ale wtedy masz samolot co 10 minut a nie co 2 minuty
<drathir> w sumie ma sens, ze zwalnia sie korytarz bo kontroler musi zalozyc, ze bez kontaktu dotarles, bo chyba nie raportuja z drugiego konca, ze samolot dotarl bo to mlyn by za duzy na kontrolerze byl...
<jacekowski> drathir: raportuje sie
<jacekowski> drathir: ale elektronicznie
<jacekowski> i jest wspolna na caly swiat czestotliwosc awaryjna 121.5
<jacekowski> na ktorej prawie kazdy samolot nasluchuje
<jacekowski> na ktorej w razie czego mozna nadawac i potem kazdy samolot to przekaze dalej
<drathir> a bez kontaktu, bo nie ma jak sie skontaktowac nad oceanem raczej? a czylia wejsciu punkt A dostajesz zgode i na wyjsciu punkt b raportujesz dotarcie i elektronicznie punkt B wysyla info do A, ze taka maszyne przejeli o tej i o tej godzinie
<jacekowski> drathir: maja ze samolot ma byc o takiej godzinie tam, jak go nie bedzie to wysla ze nie ma i zaczna akcje poszukiwawcza (na poczatek sproboja go wezwac na 121.5 i zapytaja inne samoloty ktore sa dalej od ladu ale juz w kontakcie z nimi zeby tez sprobowali)
<drathir> a czyli li taki gluchy telefon w razie w samolot do samolotu, az do ladu dotrze, to w sumie doby pomys, ale zwieksza opoznienia w transmisji, choc lepsza opozniona nz zadna...
<drathir> nz/niz*
<jacekowski> ale idzie wiadomosc od razu do AFTN rowniez
<jacekowski> Uncertainty phase (INCERFA): a situation wherein uncertainty exists as to the safety of an aircraft and its occupants
<jacekowski> po jesli samolotu nie ma w ciagu 10 minut od wtedy kiedy mial byc
<jacekowski> i nie ma z nim komunikacji
<jacekowski> po kolejnych 10 minutach masz
<jacekowski> Alert phase (ALERFA): a situation wherein apprehension exists as to the safety of an aircraft and its occupants
<jacekowski> gdzie search and rescue jest powiadamiane i wysylane
<jacekowski> i potem masz jeszcze
<jacekowski> Distress phase (DETRESFA): a situation wherein there is a reasonable certainty that an aircraft and its occupants are threatened by grave and imminent danger and require immediate assistance
<drathir> slyszalem tez ze niektore marki ? maja taka wlasna firmowa komunikacje co wysyla  dane stale co jakis przedzial czasuchyba przez satelity do producenta z parametrami, fajnie gdyby takie cos kazdy rejsowy samolot mial...
<jacekowski> drathir: w zasadzie kazdy ma
<jacekowski> drathir: satelitarnie dane wysyla z silnikow chocby
<jacekowski> drathir: i teraz tez woza telefony satelitarne
<jacekowski> drathir: ale to nie jest traktowane jako podstawowa komunikacja
<jacekowski> ale teraz wracjac do kontroli proceduralnej
<drathir> ale dobrze, ze zaczynaja wyposazac w nia, zawsze  nawet w razie w odpukac szybciej mozliwe zareagowac mozna...
<jacekowski> drathir: nad oceanem nie ma szybkie reakcji
<jacekowski> drathir: jestes minimum 3h od czegokolwiek
<jacekowski> kontroli proceduralnej uzywaja na malych lotniskach we francji dosyc czesto chocby
<jacekowski> gdzie na lotnisku nie masz nikogo
<jacekowski> tylko stacja przekaznikowa do kontrolera na wiekszym lotnisku 100km dalej (albo i wiecej)
<drathir> jacekowski: ale chociazby wyslac info do statkow np... zapewne jesli maja mozliwosc to zawsze przerywaja rejs i cisna w miejsce zdarzenia kto najblizej...
<jacekowski> i tam jak wylatujesz VFR to mozesz miec to w dupie
<jacekowski> drathir: statki plyna powoli
<jacekowski> jak lecisz IFR to tez dostajesz konkretne zezwolenie jak rowniez dostajesz czas do ktorego mozesz wystartowac
<jacekowski> i wtedy ten kontroler nie wysle zadnego samolotu lecacego IFR na to lotnisko az sie nie zglosisz na jakims punkcie dalej
<jacekowski> albo ma cie na radarze (jesli ma radar)
<jacekowski> i tak samo w druga strone
<drathir> strach z takiego lotniska startowac... tym bardziej teraz jak wariaty drony maja...
<jacekowski> jesli ty dostaniesz zezwolenie na wykonanie podejscia to masz to lotnisko dla siebie
<jacekowski> drathir: drony sie nie pokazuja na radarze
<jacekowski> i wtedy jak jestes na ziemi zglaszasz sie radiem (albo czasem telefonem) ze jestes na ziemi, albo zglaszasz ze nie wyladowales i odeszles
<jacekowski> i jak wyladowales to wysla kolejny samolot
<jacekowski> jak nie to zapytaja czemu (albo nie) i poczekaja az bedziesz w jakims znanym punkcie i wysla kolejny samolot
<drathir> jacekowski: w teorii brzmi to sensownie i bezpecznie...
<drathir> ciekawe czy maja jakies statystyki czy to zdaje rezultaty...
<jacekowski> zdaje
<jacekowski> a jesli np. masz podejscie ktore zaczyna sie na 3000 stop i jestes w chmurach a podstawy sa na 2000
<jacekowski> to tam moga latac samoloty inne
<jacekowski> dlatego np. w takim Troyes we francji
<jacekowski> Seine approach daje ci zgodne na podejscie
<jacekowski> i kaze sie przelaczyc na wspolna czestotliwosc tego lotniska
<jacekowski> gdzie ty samemu oglaszasz swoja pozycje i komunikujesz sie z innymi samolotami
<jacekowski> i wtedy jak juz bedziesz ponizej chmur jestes rowniez odpowiedzialny za separacje
<drathir> hmmm... a to troszke niebezpiecznie brzmi...
<jacekowski> i na ziemi szybko sie przelaczasz znowu do seine approach i oglaszasz ze wyladawlaes
<jacekowski> drathir: czemu?
<jacekowski> drathir: kupa samolotow lata codziennie bez kontaktu z nikim
<drathir> w sensie musisz wierzyc innemu pilotow... ze to co raportuje sie nie pomylil...
<jacekowski> drathir: zalozenie jest takie ze kontroler gwarantuje ci separacje do momentu az nie osiagniesz miejsca gdzie sam nie widzisz wszystkiego
<jacekowski> drathir: dlatego sie uzywa rowniez oczu i patrzy sie gdzie sa inne samoloty
<jacekowski> a radio jest tylko dodatkowo
<drathir> ale to glownie dla takich mniejszych samolotow tylko czy duze pasazerskie wiecej niz kilkanascie osob nie takie male prywartne  tez tak laduja?
<jacekowski> duze tez tak laduja
<jacekowski> np. bardzo popularne chambery we francji w sezonie zimowym
<jacekowski> ktore jest pomiedzy gorami wiec radar nie mialby zadnego sensu
<jacekowski> albo queenstown w NZ
<jacekowski> tez gory
<jacekowski> duze lotniska juz maja radar i ludzi na miejscu i robia separacje radarem bo mozna wtedy znacznie wiecej samolotow ladowac
<drathir> a jest jakis limit ile samolotow maksymalnie do takiej strefy kontroler wpuscic moze?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> tzn. do jakiej strefy
<jacekowski> proceduralnie
<jacekowski> 1 samolot
<drathir> jacekowski: do takiego lotu 'na widocznosc' gdzie piloci sie wzajemnie ze soba zaczynaja komunikowac...
<jacekowski> jesli jestes IFR to kontroler musi cie odseparowac od innych samolotow IFR
<jacekowski> wiec jesli nie ma radaru i robi zdalnie proceduralna separacje to jest tylko ty
<jacekowski> i potencjalnie nieograniczona ilosc samolotow VFR
<jacekowski> Visual flight rules i Instrument flight rules
<drathir> a to w mare jeszcze, ze teoretycznie nie powinien nikt se napatoczyc i nie musi caly czas wygladac innych samolotow, bo to bardzo rozpraszajace by bylo...
<jacekowski> ogolnie zasada jest prosta, pilot jest odpowiedzialny za wszystko
<jacekowski> i jesli cos widzi przez okno to ma patrzec
<drathir> a IFR  ma jakis obszar oddzielony od lotniska czy to kontroler ten obszar kontroluje separujac od tych VFR ?
<jacekowski> IFR od VFR nie musi byc odseparowane
<jacekowski> ale powinno byc bo inaczej jest to robota bez sensu
<jacekowski> przestrzen powietrzna dzieli sie na kilka typow
<jacekowski> G
<jacekowski> niekontrolowana
<jacekowski> gdzie kazdy robi co chce
<jacekowski> E kontrolowana - loty VFR moga wlatywac tam bez niczego, loty IFR musza otrzymac pozwolenie od kontrolera
<jacekowski> D C B A - kontrolowana kazdy musi miec pozwolenie
<jacekowski> C i B jest nie uzywane w praktyce
<jacekowski> w D moze kazdy leciec jest to przewaznie przestrzen w okolicach wiekszych lotnisk
<jacekowski> A to przestrzen gdzie tylko loty IFR sa dozwolone (w USA od 18000 stop w gore)
<jacekowski> i sa jeszcze kontrolowane lotniska w niekontrolowanej przestrzeni powietrznej
<drathir> w sensie zaladam ze obszar dla VFR musi byc znacznie wiekszy zeby byl czas na reakcje i miejsce, zeby zagospodarowac tak teoretyczni za blisko lotniska gdzie samolot dostaje IFR to tez tak nie fajnie by bylo...
<drathir> a to dobrze,  ze to ureguliowane...'
<jacekowski> jest cos co sie nazywa SERA
<jacekowski> Single European Rules of Air (inne kraje maja tez podobne - wszystko bazowane na ICAO standardach)
<drathir> i ta przestrzen to stale sektory przydzielane?
<jacekowski> tak, czasami sie zmienia
<jacekowski> i wymagania do lotow VFR sa takie
<jacekowski> ze powyzej 3000 stop musisz byc minimum 1000 stop ponizej chmur
<drathir> w sensie lato zima to ma sens, albo ze w danym regionie cos wystepuje o okreslonych porach roku...
<jacekowski> tez, np lotniska ktore maja duzy ruch sezonowo
<jacekowski> maja kontrolowana przestrzen 3 miesiace w roku tylko
<jacekowski> do tego w VFR musisz miec 5km widocznosci do przodu
<jacekowski> chodzi o to ze jak masz samolot IFR ktory ci wyskoczy z chmur to ty go mozesz zobaczyc i on ciebie i mozecie sie uniknac
<drathir> ale wszystkie te informacje normalnie w tych 'sciagach' odnosnie lotnisk zawsze uaktualniane?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> 12-13 razy w roku
<jacekowski> co 28 dni
<jacekowski> do tego masz NOTAMy
<jacekowski> Notice to Airmen
<drathir> to nawet na pamiec nie powinno sie tego uczyc tylko zawsze z ksiazeczki przy kazdym locie...
<jacekowski> kazdy lot sie planuje
<jacekowski> gdzie co jak
<jacekowski> z kim sie bedzie rozmawialo
<jacekowski> jakie sie ma lotniska zapasowe
<jacekowski> chociaz tez zalezy od lotu dokladnie
<jacekowski> lot na 30 minut w okol znanego ci lotniska wymaga znacznie mniej planowania
<jacekowski> i masz takie mapy chocby
<jacekowski> https://skyvector.com/
<jacekowski> w prawym gornym rogu nacisnij sobie World VFR
<jacekowski> ta akurat nie jest zbyt dobra ale jest darmowa
<drathir> a lotniska zapasowe sa stale przypisane do danego lotniska czy pilot moze wybrac?
<jacekowski> pilot moze wybrac
<jacekowski> wpisz sobie w ta strone w gornym lewym rogu w szukarke EPWA
<jacekowski> i pierwsze co widzisz to duze niebieskie - to jest SIGMET zobrazowany graficznie
<jacekowski> tutaj ostrzezenie o burzach z piorunami
<jacekowski> albo znikl wlasnie
<jacekowski> znikl, nie wazne w takim razie
<drathir> o katowice czerwone?
<jacekowski> muchowiec
<jacekowski> to jest cos co sie nazywa ATZ
<jacekowski> aerodrome traffic zone
<jacekowski> niekontrolowana przestrzen powietrzna do ktorej nie mozesz wleciec jesli nie masz informacji na temat tego co sie w niej dzieje
<jacekowski> ktora mozesz uzyskac telefonem przed lotem
<jacekowski> albo radiem w trakcie lotu
<jacekowski> ale dobra
<jacekowski> troche wyzej od muchowca
<jacekowski> masz katowice pyrzowice
<jacekowski> i masz to jajowate cos
<jacekowski> gdzie pisze 35/25
<jacekowski> 35/23
<jacekowski> to jest kontrolowana przestrzen powietrzna klasa D (klasa na tej mapie nie jest oznaczona akurat) o podstawie na 2300 stop i gorze 3500 stop
<jacekowski> i potem blizej lotniska przerywana linia, to samo ale od SFC (ziemi) do 2300 stop
<jacekowski> a kawalek dalej masz FL95/35
<jacekowski> tu masz jeszcze wiekszy kawalek ale wyzej
<jacekowski> ale to cie obchodzi tylko jesli latasz VFR
<jacekowski> jesli latasz IFR to jest to problemem kontrolera
<drathir> wszystkie sigmet to jakies warunki metereologiczne odbiegajace od normy ?
<jacekowski> mniej wiecej
<jacekowski> burze z piorunami, turbulencje i duzej sile, ryzyko oblodzenia, slaba widocznosc ze wzgledu na piasek albo pyl
<jacekowski> i kilka innych reczy
<jacekowski> wiec jak masz np. burze z piorunami to tam nie lecisz
<jacekowski> turbulencje, jak to tylko lot cargo to musisz zdecydowac czy chcesz leciec w komforcie i ominac czy moze cie telepac ale bedziesz w domu wczesniej
<jacekowski> w przypadku jesli masz sigmet z turbulencja nad lotniskiem docelowym
<jacekowski> to nie masz wyjscia
<jacekowski> lecisz i tyle
<jacekowski> kazesz pasazerom zapiac pasy
<drathir> jacekowski: kurczaki, ale to bez mapy przestrzeni lotniska to tak nie latwo wszystko zapamietac...
<drathir> tym bardziej jesli na roznych trasach ktos lata...
<jacekowski> to lata IFR dla lini lotniczje i go to nie obchodzi
<jacekowski> bo ma kogos kto sie zajmuje planowaniem lotu
<jacekowski> a jak lata dla jakiejs malej kilkuosobowej lini
<jacekowski> to sa programy ktore to robia i tak
<jacekowski> jak ja planuje lot VFR to biore program ktory sie nazywa skydemon
<jacekowski> i maluje linie prosta od lotniska poczatkowego do koncowego
<jacekowski> i patrze jak to wychodzi
<jacekowski> i potem dodaje dodatkowe punktu i omijam rozne rzeczy
<jacekowski> duze lotniska - bo pomimo tego ze przewaznie pozwola przeleciec przez ich przestrzen to czasami mozesz czekac na dziure w komercyjnym ruchu tak dlugo ze szybciej bylo by to ominac
<jacekowski> strefy zabronione - omija sie (przewaznie male)
<jacekowski> strzefy niebezpieczne - czyta sie co dokladnie za problem i kiedy sa aktywne - wiekszosc jest wojskowych wiec aktywna tylko w dniach roboczych
<jacekowski> i tyle
<jacekowski> a ja ide
<jacekowski> mam cos innego do roboty
<jacekowski> a i jeszcze jedna rzecz sie omija
<jacekowski> zawsze
<jacekowski> z duzej odleglosci
<jacekowski> lotniska szybowcowe
<jacekowski> ci ludzie nie sa normalni
<jacekowski> w zeszlym roku byl idiota co chcial z angli do francji przeleciec
<jacekowski> pogoda byla slaba na latanie szybowcem wiec mial malo wysokosci jak wlecial nad kanal
<jacekowski> i nad kanalem sie skonczyly prady wznoszace calkiem
<jacekowski> i nie mial wtedy zadnej opcji juz
<jacekowski> tylko woda
<jacekowski> i da sie leciec do francji przez kanal
<jacekowski> ale sie zaczyna na 5000 stop
<jacekowski> gdzie w szybowcu jestes w stanie doleciec do ladu zawsze
<jacekowski> ale teraz ide
<drathir> ale bardzo rozne te lotniska, nawet niedaleko oddalone...
<drathir> praga to labirynt ^^
<drathir> jacekowski: o szybowcach zapamietam ^^ myslalem, ze to przewazne najakichs malych wrecz lakach nie lotniskach tacy sie czaja ^^
<drathir> i dzieki wielkie za lekcje, wszystko bardzo ciekawe...
<drathir> jacekowski: i dzieki wielkie za lekcje, wszystko bardzo ciekawe...*
<jacekowski> drathir: te ich lotniska to w sumie sa takie duze laki
<sovtware> aktualizacja Xubuntu z 16.04 na 18.04 ukonczona pomyślnie :)
